# DailyMail: a daily e-mailed status report from your TiVo



## sanderton

*Note: the original version of DailyMail has now been superceded by tivo_onion's Jazz version, which can be found lower down the thread (here at the the time of writing.)*

Ian was mentioning the other day about his daily routine for checking that his TiVo was all set up for the day's recordings. I know that I haven't the patience for that - heck, I know I haven't even got the patience to check via TiVoWeb on my coffee break. If such a system was to work for me, it would have to be more pro-active.

So I wrote this script.

It sends me an e-mail at work every day, telling me:

* If the TiVo has rebooted recently
* If the last daily call failed
* What unresolved conflicts are coming up
* What programmes are about to expire
* What the TiVo is planning to record that day

Here is an example of what it sends.

I wrote it for my own amusement, and I certainly don't want to get into a big round of bug fixing and beta testing, but I offer it here in case its of use to anyone else, or if someone wants to use it as the basis for something better.

Most of the code is adapted, filched and straight copied from various TiVoWeb modules - if I've omitted a credit in the code my apologies. I thank those authors for their great work.

To use it you'll need to edit the .tcl file - preferably on the TiVo using joe or vi, or on the PC if you have a Unix compatible text editor. If not you'll need to run it through DOS2UNIX or similar to get it back in Unix format. There are some variables at the top you'll need to set as a minimum:

- the e-mail address to send the mail to
- the IP address of your ISP's SMTP server (must be an IP as TiVo has no DNS lookup)
- your domain name

Some have also found it necessary to tweak the exact commands sent to the mail server - see the posts below for details if you are having problems; most have been incorporated into the code now. In particular, if your ISP mail server requires authentication see here

The file dailymail.tcl will need to be made executable with

chmod 755 dailymail.tcl

You need to have TiVoWeb 1.9.4 installed - DailyMail is not compatible with the TiVoWebPlus hack, but there are workarounds, see below. And an always-on internet connection. *This script will not work using the TiVo's modem - it must be able to connect to the net via your network*

I have a cron job set up to run it every morning.

Feel free to take this code and run with it - just please post anything cool you add or fix!


----------



## bobnick

Will dailymail automatically include the latest number of asylum seekers and the dangers of interest rates rising, or do I need to edit the tcl file?


----------



## Lysander

Stuart,

Two things.

1. Haven't you got a job? (Tivo are you listening?)

or

2. Haven't you got a life?

Some amazing stuff kicking around in that head of yours.... 

James


----------



## tivo_boj

Great, now to make me look thick (not hard generally)?

How do I find the IP address of my ISP's SMTP server (mail.btconnect.com)?

my domain - I take this as the @xxxx bit

as my emails address is [email protected] the domain is btconnect.com , True?

have not a clue how to set up a a "cron job" to run it every morning. How do I get it to send every morning?

thanks


----------



## m3geezer

how do i find the ip address of the smtp server?

look in outlook or whatever your mail client is and see what your outgoing mailserver is called, then if you run win nt/2000/xp type on a command line 'nslookup <the server name here>'

not sure about tivo but in unix 'crontab -e' allows you to edit the crontab, you want to make a timed entry for a specific time each day, under day you enter '*' to mean everyday, i think i'm right in saying 0 is sunday, 1 is monday, upto saturday which is 6, if you only want it on specific days.

maybe someone can clarify this.


----------



## bobnick

Script works just great - cheers!

(Eventually) tracked down Cron - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=69877&highlight=cron

Looks v. complicated - I'll have to work out how to get it to run each morning tomorrow I think! Anyone got any tips?

BTconnect should have an IP of 193.113.154.2 - hit start, then run in windows, then type CMD and press enter. then just type ping mail.btconnect.com to find out the ip address. And yes, that's your domain - but I don't think it does anything other than form the 'From' address in the Tivo email.


----------



## randymc

I get the following error:

object not found (errNmNameNotFound)

while executing
"mfs find $guideindexdir/ChannelTable"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set channeltablefsid [lindex [mfs find $guideindexdir/ChannelTable] 0]
set channeltabledata [mfs get $channeltablefsid]..."
(procedure "init_channelindex" line 58)
invoked from within
"init_channelindex"
(file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl" line 658)
invoked from within
"source /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail.tcl" line 445)

Any help?

Thanks,
rAndy


----------



## tivo_boj

Thanks, think I have got it - except for the crone bit. Tool late to worry tonight ( just got back from a 9-8 penalty shoot out?). 

If anyone out there is sleepless, maybe an idiots guide exacly what I need to run on the tivo for the "cron" stuff. Got tivoweb etc etc working , but only by following idiots guides


----------



## Automan

> _Originally posted by tivo_boj _
> *Great, now to make me look thick (not hard generally)?
> 
> How do I find the IP address of my ISP's SMTP server (mail.btconnect.com)?
> 
> my domain - I take this as the @xxxx bit
> 
> as my emails address is [email protected] the domain is btconnect.com , True?*


Try ping mail.btconnect.com from the command prompt on your PC.

Some of the big email providers can have more than one mail server (to ease the load / increased reliability). Thus it's possible when you ping a mailserver by it's DNS name you make get a diferent IP number.

Automan.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by randymc _
> *I get the following error:
> 
> object not found (errNmNameNotFound)
> 
> while executing
> "mfs find $guideindexdir/ChannelTable"
> 
> rAndy *


Check the version3 variable at the start of the code, should be false if v2 or true if v3. No idea about v4.


----------



## sanderton

cron's a bit complicated.

I did it like this (from memory so replace the xxx's with the real names!):

1) copy the xxx.tar.gz file to /var/hack
2) *gzip -d xxx.tar.gz* to get to the xxx.tar
3) *cpio -idu -H tar < xxx.tar* which will create a directory of xxx
4) *cd xxx* to that directory
5) Make everything there executable with *chmod 755 **
6) There is a .sh script in the directory, run it with *./xxx.sh* which will create a load of subdirectories of /var/hack
7) Copy the crontab file (the text file which sets what cron does) to /var/hack/etc with *mv crontab /var/hack/etc/crontab*
8) Copy the cron program itself to /var/hack/bin with *mv cron /var/hack/bin/cron*
9) If you've followed one of the usual hacking guides /var/hack/bin will be in your path so you can now run cron with *cron &*, if not use */var/hack/bin/cron &*
10) Open the /var/etc/crontab file with joe or your preferred editor. The last line is an example cron job wich just modifies a file to see if its working. Delete that line, and to run dailymail.tcl every weekday at 8am add this one:

*0 8 * * 1-5 /var/hack/dailymail.tcl &*

11) So it survives reboots, add the line
*/var/hack/bin/cron &*
to rc.sysinit.author


----------



## racingclub

snds a nice script - will try it later..................


----------



## Dapper Dan

Blimey, that's good  

Do you have trouble sleeping with all these thoughts that keep going through your head ?


----------



## bobnick

Thanks for the cron help - i had to change a few bits to make it work with the cron link above, but it looks like it will work - we'll find out in the morning!

Dailymail caused my Tivo to reboot this afternoon when it was run through a bash prompt - no idea why, sorry!


----------



## tivo_boj

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *cron's a bit complicated.
> 
> I did it like this (from memory so replace the xxx's with the real names!):
> 
> 1) copy the xxx.tar.gz file to /var/hack
> 2) gzip -d xxx.tar.gz to get to the xxx.tar
> ............. etc*


being really thick now - what is programme xxx, anyone know the real name and where I ge it


----------



## horwitz

> _Originally posted by tivo_boj _
> *being really thick now - what is programme xxx, anyone know the real name and where I ge it  *


You'll find it in the lost post of the thread pointed to here:


> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Script works just great - cheers!
> 
> (Eventually) tracked down Cron - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=69877&highlight=cron
> 
> Looks v. complicated - I'll have to work out how to get it to run each morning tomorrow I think! Anyone got any tips?
> 
> BTconnect should have an IP of 193.113.154.2 - hit start, then run in windows, then type CMD and press enter. then just type ping mail.btconnect.com to find out the ip address. And yes, that's your domain - but I don't think it does anything other than form the 'From' address in the Tivo email. *


Specifically, go here and get cron-3.0pl1_TiVo-2.tar.gz (that should tell you what "xxx" is, too).


----------



## bobnick

Read further up the thread, and follow the readme files that come with it - you'll need to change the insructions in this thread slightly (as the files go in a different place)


----------



## horwitz

> set domain yourdomain.com ;# your domain


What do I do here? I'm sending the email to a hotmail.com address (and, as such, am using their mail server). I assume this has nothing to do with my Windows domain nor with my ISP.

p.s. This sounds great -- exactly what I do by hand and wish I had a quick tool for!


----------



## tivo_boj

Thanks,

got it now, just configuring files to see if I can get the cron job working


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by horwitz _
> *What do I do here? I'm sending the email to a hotmail.com address (and, as such, am using their mail server). I assume this has nothing to do with my Windows domain nor with my ISP.
> *


You need to set this to be the internet domain that you are sending from and which appears in your outgoing e-mails, often something like accountname.isp.com.

The mailserver needs to be the IP addess of your ISP's outgoing SMTP server, not hotmail. Check your e-mail client's preferences to see what the name of it is, then (as suggested above) use ping to find out the IP address.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Read further up the thread, and follow the readme files that come with it - you'll need to change the insructions in this thread slightly (as the files go in a different place) *


My files are where I've said above - and that agrees with the locations in the readme??


----------



## bobnick

The version of cron I linked to above seems to want things in different places:



> The main crontab file should be placed at /var/hack/etc/crontab. Log files,pid file, spool, etc, will show up under /var/hack/cron/.


I presume there's a couple of versions of cron floating around. The changes don't seem to be major - just keep an eye on the files you download!

Or perhaps I've screwed everything up and I'm not going to get a mail in the morning


----------



## sanderton

Er, that's where I said to put them??



> The main crontab file should be placed at /var/hack/etc/crontab.





> 7) Copy the crontab file (the text file which sets what cron does) to /var/hack/etc with mv crontab /var/hack/etc/crontab


cron itself can go anywhere you like.


----------



## horwitz

error 



> couldn't open socket: network is unreachable
> while executing
> "socket $mailserver 25"
> (procedure "sendmail" line 3)
> invoked from within
> "sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "Daily status e-mail" $message"
> (file "./dailymail.tcl" line 512)


The only changes I made:


> #set variables
> set mailserver 198.144.192.41 ;# the IP address of your ISP's SMTP server
> set domain rawbw.com ;# your domain
> set recipient [email protected] ;# the email address to send to
> set hoursahead 36 ;# number of hours ahead to look for enclosed info
> set version3 true ;# change to true if you are on v3
> set uktivo false ;# change to true if you are a colonial


I have a (US) series 1 v3.0 and 198.144.192.41 is smtp.rawbw.com (which succesfully responds to pings). Help, please ...


----------



## tivo_boj

run the cron, got this this morning

*cron (10/30-08:00:00-210) MAIL (mailed 85 bytes of output but got status 0x0001
)
*system* (10/30-08:08:00-201) RELOAD (/var/hack/etc/crontab)*

in the cron log file

Any Clues

UPDATE

pinged my mailserver but timeout (ie did not recieve ping). Checked mail account is up OK. Is there some setting i need to do on my PC (Windows xp) to be able to ping?


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by horwitz _
> *
> couldn't open socket: network is unreachable
> *


That would be the clue! It seems that your network configuration does not allow the TiVo to open a connection to the SMTP server. You'd have to look at how your network is set up with firewalls etc.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by tivo_boj _
> *run the cron, got this this morning
> 
> cron (10/30-08:00:00-210) MAIL (mailed 85 bytes of output but got status 0x0001
> )
> *system* (10/30-08:08:00-201) RELOAD (/var/hack/etc/crontab)
> 
> in the cron log file
> 
> Any Clues
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> pinged my mailserver but timeout (ie did not recieve ping). Checked mail account is up OK. Is there some setting i need to do on my PC (Windows xp) to be able to ping? *


Does the script work if you run it manually?

edit: I noticed this morning that the dailymail cron job failed on one of my TiVos, after I reconfigured it to get its listings via the phone instead of the network. Maybe TCL defaults to eth0; I'll have to get my manuals out!


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *cron itself can go anywhere you like. *


Oh, that's good to hear - sorry to have alarmed you!

The distro linked to in this thread is also a zip file that needs to be unzipped on a PC before it gets sent over to Tivo - no biggie, but I just wanted to warn the absoloute beginners not to get too confused!

Thanks again for a brilliant utility :up:


----------



## bobnick

Hmm, having a few problems getting the script to run through cron.
Cron's log just says :
cron (10/30-11:00:00-258) CMD (/var/hack/dmn.tcl &^M) 
with no error messages (I have a couple of versions of DM - this one is called dmn.tcl)

going to a bash promt and typing /var/hack/dmn.tcl & gives a response of [1] 264 and drops me back to the prompt. No mail was sent.

Tried again, without the ampersand, and got a long error message:


PHP:


no such object: {CONFLICT err=errTmActiveLockConflict}
    while executing
"dbobj $station fsid"
    ("foreach" body line 10)
    invoked from within
"foreach channel $channels2 {
            regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $channel junk id subid
            set channelobj [db $db openidconstruction $id $subi..."
    ("uplevel" body line 2)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
         foreach channel $channels2 {
            regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $channel junk id subid
            set channelobj [db $db ..."
    (procedure "init_channelindex" line 37)
    invoked from within
"init_channelindex"
    (file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl" line 658)
    invoked from within
"source /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl"
    (file "/var/hack/dmn.tcl" line 444)
no such object: {CONFLICT err=errTmActiveLockConflict}
    while executing
"dbobj $station fsid"
    ("uplevel" body line 12)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 10 {
                set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
                set expdate [dbobj $rec get ExpirationDate]
                set expsecs..."
    (procedure "getnpexpire" line 7)
    invoked from within
"getnpexpire $hoursahead"
    (file "/var/hack/dmn.tcl" line 493)

Perhaps the first script was still running? There wasn't anything in PS when I checked.
I tried again, and got a few "retrying after errTmActiveLockConflict ..." messages, and then the mail was sent, along with a [1]+ Exit 1 on the screen.

I tried again with an ampersand, and the script worked fine, and got a [1] Done.

Tried it again, and just got [1] 272 on the screen. After a while, the mail was sent.

Is there any reason you can see as to why the first cron-called script didn't work? Everything else appears fairly normal. What does the ampersand do?


----------



## sanderton

The ampersand backgrounds the script, which is why you don't get error messages when you try that.

The error is errTmActiveLockConflict, which just means that another process was accessing that part of the database at the time the script was running. Normally you'd code it to retry the access in a few moments in that instance, but that particular bit of the script calls a procedure from TiVoWeb, here for some reason the usual retry code doesn't seem to be working. In that instance the only think to do is to try again and hope the databse is clear at that point.

You could probably make it less likely to happen by changing the cron job time to an odd number of minutes as if you fire it off at 8.00 its quite likely that a recording is just starting up, whoich triggers loads of database accesses.

Oh, and the ^M in the cron message suggests that it's been edited on a PC and not DOS2UNIXEd - I think you can juts delete all the ^Ms at the end of each line in crontab.


----------



## bobnick

Thanks. At 8, Tivo is in the middle of a recording. I'd like to set it up so it's a couple of minutes past the hour - but how? My current crontab is:
0 8 * * 1-5 /var/hack/dmh.tcl &
0 9 * * 1-5 /var/hack/dmn.tcl &
0 11 * * 6-7 /var/hack/dmn.tcl &

which I presume runs dmh at 8am each weekday, dmn at 9 each weekday and dmn on sat and sunday at 11am. Is this correct, and how do I offset the times by a few minutes?

Is the ^M a problem? I edited the file in notepad, and left the carriage returns well alone - it normally seems to work ok. Running the file through dos2unix doesn't seem to change the file, but I may well be wrong! Should I run crontab and the script files through it?


----------



## sanderton

I'd just delete the ^Ms on the Tivo itself. I don't know it it will cause cron a problem or not - it might well.

I think to run it at 5 mins past the hour you change it to:

5 8 * * 1-5 /var/hack/dmh.tcl &

I'm not sure if Sunday is 7 or 0?


----------



## tivo_boj

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Does the script work if you run it manually?
> 
> edit: I noticed this morning that the dailymail cron job failed on one of my TiVos, after I reconfigured it to get its listings via the phone instead of the network. Maybe TCL defaults to eth0; I'll have to get my manuals out! *


 run manually got this:-

bash-2.02# cd /var/hack/
bash-2.02# dailymail.tcl
couldn't open socket: network is unreachable
while executing
"socket $mailserver 25"
(procedure "sendmail" line 3)
invoked from within
"sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "Daily status e-mail" $message"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail.tcl" line 515)
bash-2.02#


----------



## sanderton

I'm guessing now, but try editing 

socket $mailserver 25

to

socket -myaddr xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx $mailserver 25

where xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is your TiVo's IP address. You'll have to do this on-TiVo as editing on a PC will break the file unless you use a special text editor or run it through DOS2UNIX afterwards.


----------



## pahunt

I haven't managed to find a telnet client yet that doesn't get confused when editing files in Joe so I use EditPad Lite to edit tcl files on my PC.


----------



## sanderton

The other thing it might be tivo_boj, is do you have your TiVo configured with a gateway to the internet?


----------



## tivo_boj

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *I'm guessing now, but try editing
> 
> socket $mailserver 25
> 
> to
> 
> socket -myaddr xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx $mailserver 25
> 
> where xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is your TiVo's IP address. You'll have to do this on-TiVo as editing on a PC will break the file unless you use a special text editor or run it through DOS2UNIX afterwards. *


Tried, got this

bash-2.02# cd /var/hack/
bash-2.02# dailymail.tcl
couldn't open socket: network is unreachable
while executing
"socket -myaddr 192.168.55.2 $mailserver 25"
(procedure "sendmail" line 3)
invoked from within
"sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "Daily status e-mail" $message"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail.tcl" line 515)
bash-2.02#


----------



## tivo_boj

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *The other thing it might be tivo_boj, is do you have your TiVo configured with a gateway to the internet? *


ehhh don't think so??

what do I need to do?


----------



## sanderton

Aha!

I think you need to add this line to rc.net

route.tivo add default gw 192.168.0.1

where the IP address is the address of the gateway to the internet - presumably your PC in your case?

I think you can just key it in to see if it works.


----------



## Ricardo

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *
> Here is an example of what it sends.
> 
> *


COOL :up:

Anyone prepared to talk me through the set up over the phone at the weekend. My expense.

Send me PM

P.S. 
As you can probably guess I didn't upgrade my Tivo myself!


----------



## tivo_boj

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Aha!
> 
> I think you need to add this line to rc.net
> 
> route.tivo add default gw 192.168.0.1
> 
> where the IP address is the address of the gateway to the internet - presumably your PC in your case?
> 
> I think you can just key it in to see if it works. *


Questions (again)
1. what directory is rc.net
2. can I add the line using Joe?
3. Gateway to the internet via ADSL is the PC, how do I find its address?
4.will this effect guide data via the telephone?

bit green I'm afraid

does any of these show the IP I need

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Paul>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration

PPP adapter RAS Server (Dial In) Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.xx.x
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter BTopenworld:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : xx.xxx.xxx.xxx
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0


----------



## sanderton

1) /etc/rc.d You'll need to do the remounting read/write stuff you will have done to edit rc.sysinit
2) yes
3) The 192.168.xx.x one looks right
4) I don't think so, but you'll find out!


----------



## tivo_boj

NO rc.net file in that directory???


----------



## sanderton

Does typing the "route.tivo add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" line cure the problem?


----------



## tivo_boj

No 
added the line "route.tivo add default gw 192.168.55.1" to a new rc.net file in etc/rc.d plus edited

socket $mailserver 25

to

socket -myaddr 192.168.55.2 $mailserver 25

where 192.168.55.2 is my TiVo's IP address. 

run dailymail and still get:


couldn't open socket: network is unreachable
while executing
"socket -myaddr 192.168.55.2 $mailserver 25"
(procedure "sendmail" line 3)
invoked from within
"sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "Daily status e-mail" $message"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail.tcl" line 515)


----------



## horwitz

> *couldn't open socket: network is unreachable
> while executing
> "socket -myaddr 192.168.55.2 $mailserver 25"
> (procedure "sendmail" line 3)
> invoked from within
> "sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "Daily status e-mail" $message"
> (file "/var/hack/dailymail.tcl" line 515) *


Welcome to my world.


----------



## sanderton

Looks like it doesn't work over a PPP over serial connection then, although just creating an rc.net file won't run that file automatically.

Sorry to sound like a stuck record but you still haven't said - did you try just issuing the route.tivo command mannually then running teh script?

I


----------



## horwitz

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Looks like it doesn't work over a PPP over serial connection then, although just creating an rc.net file won't run that file automatically.
> 
> Sorry to sound like a stuck record but you still haven't said - did you try just issuing the route.tivo command mannually then running teh script?
> 
> I *


It worked for me! Thanks for the great script (_exactly_ what I want!) and the debugging help!

Now I wonder if this route thing is why my TiVo isn't making its daily calls over Ethernet ...


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Sounds cool...

I'll probably rename mine to Independent or Observer, though... I'm not sure my stomach could handle something called DailyMail


----------



## tivo_boj

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *
> 
> Sorry to sound like a stuck record but you still haven't said - did you try just issuing the route.tivo command mannually then running teh script?
> 
> I *


tried but nothing but this?

bash-2.02# route.tivo add default gw 192.168.55.1
bash: route.tivo: command not found


----------



## Tony Hoyle

I'm getting the tmActiveLockConflict error... it looks like it's trying to run something else, too (itself?) because I get another error:

tivo:/var/hack# ./DailyCrap.tcl
retrying after errTmActiveLockConflict ...
invalid command name "

I'll try after Tivo has stopped recording... I've set it to go off just after 4am - presumably this means if something is recording at this time I won't get an email


----------



## tivo_boj

Think I will give up - nice idea but........

now I have cron setup any other good things I can run from this?


----------



## sanderton

Ok, I guess when you set up the PPP over serial you didn't install all the networking widgets you need to tweak the configuration..


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by Tony Hoyle _
> *I'm getting the tmActiveLockConflict error... it looks like it's trying to run something else, too (itself?) because I get another error:
> 
> tivo:/var/hack# ./DailyCrap.tcl
> retrying after errTmActiveLockConflict ...
> invalid command name "
> 
> I'll try after Tivo has stopped recording... I've set it to go off just after 4am - presumably this means if something is recording at this time I won't get an email  *


It's nothing to do with TiVo recording as such - the error is that another process was using the database. Unfortunately this happens in the TiVoWeb code the script calls, so there's nothing I can do about it short of cutting and pasting big chunks of TiVoWeb into the script and editing it.

It's possible to write a short bash script that will keep running the dailymail.tcl until it succeeds, but bash isn't really my thing.


----------



## TiVoMango

Great stuff Stuart, well done.

My dumb question to you is:

Can it be made to send two or more emails to different addresses?
-me and the mrs. in my case.

I suppose I could create two dailymail.tcls, one with my addy and one with hers, rename one, then cron both at slightly different times, but that would seem to me to be quite wastefull of CPU cycles.

hmm...


Once again superb stuff, keep it up


----------



## sanderton

The mail is sent by the very last line in the script:



Code:


sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "Daily status e-mail" $message

Which calls a procedure called sendmail with the parameters which include the e-mail address ($recipient).

If you just duplicate that line, and amend the recipient from $recipient to "[email protected]" then it won't have to query the database again and will send two copies.


----------



## TiVoMango

Bravo kind sir.

-didn't know it would be that simple


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by TiVoMango _
> *Great stuff Stuart, well done.
> 
> My dumb question to you is:
> 
> Can it be made to send two or more emails to different addresses?
> -me and the mrs. in my case.
> 
> I suppose I could create two dailymail.tcls, one with my addy and one with hers, rename one, then cron both at slightly different times, but that would seem to me to be quite wastefull of CPU cycles.
> *


I tried to do that, but in the end just made up two different scripts!

Now I'm sorry to be a pain, but I'm still having trouble with Cron. I've edited the crontab file, and even now run it through Dos2Unix. I'm not getting any e-mails from the cron-run scripts. The log is as follows:

cron (10/31-09:29:00-382) CMD (/var/hack/dmn.tcl &)
cron (10/31-09:39:00-386) CMD (/var/hack/dmn.tcl &)

which to me looks like it's run OK both times (as requested). But no e-mail arrives! I telnetted into a bash prompt straight after they script had run, and literally just typed /var/hack/dmn.tcl & and it worked fine - the mail turned up a minute later.

I've tried to install elvis, but it needs a load of helper files and settings. Is joe easier to setup? I can't find it either, thanks to its title! Would it help to load and edit files on the tivo?

By the way, big thanks for the script - I had a wishlist for "Harry Hill" which was all set to tape Harry Hill's TV Burp on Thursday night - but sometime on Tuesday, there was a change in the guide data for some reason (thanks Tribune!) and it wasn't going to record. Only an email from this script made me notice that Qi was going to record, and caused me to investigate further. Cheers!


----------



## boyz

I have a bizarre problem. It sends the email OK, but the content doesn't show in Outlook or Outlook Express. The content is actually there when I view the raw message though. Anyone any ideas? I've tried sending it through two different mail servers which are using different SMTP software.


----------



## sanderton

I knew this would happen; lots of networking and e-mail problems. 

bobnick: The script sometimes fails because of a lock on the database caused by another process (damn TiVo messing around recording shows in stead of running hacks!). Unfortunately this happens in a block of TiVoWeb code, so there's nothing I can really do about it. In the Endpad thread, ccwf posted a little bash command which retries a command until it gets the "completed OK" return code. It should I think be possible to amend that so this if dailymail fails it simply tries again. However my Linux isn't up to that. ccwf, are you there? 

boyz: I'm reading the mail just fine in Outlook. However in looking at the headers I see my POP mailserver is "fixing" the date format which it seems I'm sending wrong. Perhaps your mail server (at the recipients end) is not so generous? Have look at the header and see if there any error messages there.


----------



## boyz

Spot on, following is a sample of the errors in the header. Seems to have put an error in for each line of the message generated by the script:

X-Mail-Format-Warning: Bad RFC2822 header formatting in 
X-Mail-Format-Warning: Bad RFC2822 header formatting in 
*Welcome
X-Mail-Format-Warning: Bad RFC2822 header formatting in to
X-Mail-Format-Warning: Bad RFC2822 header formatting in the
X-Mail-Format-Warning: Bad RFC2822 header formatting in TiVo
X-Mail-Format-Warning: Bad RFC2822 header formatting in status
X-Mail-Format-Warning: Bad RFC2822 header formatting in e-mail*


----------



## boyz

Sorted - using the ISP's SMTP server which doesn't appear to be so strict on RFCs.


----------



## sanderton

Good, although none of those lines are a header, so I don't know what it was complaing about!


----------



## Dapper Dan

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *... I'm not getting any e-mails from the cron-run scripts. The log is as follows:
> 
> cron (10/31-09:29:00-382) CMD (/var/hack/dmn.tcl &)
> cron (10/31-09:39:00-386) CMD (/var/hack/dmn.tcl &)
> 
> which to me looks like it's run OK both times (as requested). But no e-mail arrives! *


Mine does that as well. Let us know if you fix it :up:


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *The script sometimes fails because of a lock on the database caused by another process (damn TiVo messing around recording shows in stead of running hacks!). Unfortunately this happens in a block of TiVoWeb code, so there's nothing I can really do about it. In the Endpad thread, ccwf posted a little bash command which retries a command until it gets the "completed OK" return code. It should I think be possible to amend that so this if dailymail fails it simply tries again. However my Linux isn't up to that. ccwf, are you there?  *


Don't think this is the problem - Cron's called the script 6 times now with no success, and everytime I enter the command it works just fine.

Any idea why it doesn't do anything when its run through cron?


----------



## mag01

Thanks for the great script (and for endpad !). 
I am getting the following error :

bash-2.02# dailymail.tcl
Connected
Ehlo acknowledged
Connection rejected
bash-2.02#

My ISP is pipex.
Can anybody help with this one ?

regards,
Mark.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Don't think this is the problem - Cron's called the script 6 times now with no success, and everytime I enter the command it works just fine.
> 
> Any idea why it doesn't do anything when its run through cron? *


Working fine from cron for me.

If it works when you just run it then it's the cron end you shoulld look at. Check the crontab file - you had stay ^Ms in it at ome point, have they definitely done?


----------



## bobnick

I was really careful with carriage returns, I did all my editing in Notepad - where it shows carriage returns as black squares. By editing around them, everything normally works.

The log file seems fine for Cron - I took out one of the carriage returns, and the ^Ms went away.

I'd like to edit on my Tivo, but it's a nightmare to install any editors. I've already run the file through dos2unix, but no mail is ever sent out. Strange.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by mag01 _
> *Thanks for the great script (and for endpad !).
> I am getting the following error :
> 
> bash-2.02# dailymail.tcl
> Connected
> Ehlo acknowledged
> Connection rejected
> bash-2.02#
> 
> My ISP is pipex.
> Can anybody help with this one ?
> 
> regards,
> Mark. *


It's not getting a 250 (OK) response to "MAIL FROM: [email protected]$domain" command.

Does Pipex limit you to fixed e-mail addresses? If so try editing the line:



Code:


	puts $chan "MAIL FROM: [email protected]$domain"

So it's using your real e-mail address.

The other possibility is that it's responding with more than one line of text to the HELO command.

To test what's happening, on your PC choose Start>Run and key

telnet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 25

where the xxxs are the IP address of your mailserver you've given dailymail.

Then type

HELO yourdomain

where yourdomain is what you'e told dailymail

That should return a single line ack starting with 250.

Then key:

MAIL FROM: [email protected]$domain

where $domain is the domain as above

You should get a 250 OK ack back. If not the error message might be a clue. Try it with your real e-mail address to see if that works.


----------



## mag01

You are definately on the right lines. I followed your commands from a dos prompt, and got the following results :

HELO dsl.pipex.com
250 shockwave.systems.pipex.net
MAIL FROM: [email protected]
501 Bad address syntax

Using my email address I get :
501 Syntax: MAIL FROM:

Slightly different error, now I just need to work out what I need to put in the address field !

Thanks for your help,
Mark.


----------



## David Black

Hi

Seems to be running ok here but i am not getting the email ??

bash-2.02# ./dailymail.tcl.bin
Connected
Ehlo acknowledged
From acknowledged
To acknowledged
Sending message
Message sent
Disconnected
bash-2.02#

i have modified the tcl file as follows:

#set variables
set mailserver 61.8.0.107 ;# the IP address of your ISP's SMTP server
set domain pacific.net.au ;# your domain
set recipient [email protected]

pinging 61.8.0.107 from my tivo works fine and i am getting other email ok??

Any ideas or any logs i can check for errors??

Cheers
David


----------



## mag01

Yay, it works !

I had to remove the space between MAIL FROM: and the email address, and enclose the email address in < >'s.
I had to do the same on the recipient line.

Mail sent and received ok....

Once again, thanks for great script and your debugging expertise.

Mark.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by David Black _
> *Hi
> 
> Seems to be running ok here but i am not getting the email ??
> 
> bash-2.02# ./dailymail.tcl.bin
> Connected
> Ehlo acknowledged
> From acknowledged
> To acknowledged
> Sending message
> Message sent
> Disconnected
> bash-2.02#
> *


It only shows those messages when it gets a 250 OK message back from the server after each stage of sending the e-mail correctly, unless your srrver responds with multiple lines to any of the commands, which might fox it into thinking it got a 250 OK when in gfact it didn't.

Try the telnet trick mentioned above and see if you can send a message to yourself that way. The command sequence is:

telnet mailserver 25
HELO pacific.net.au
MAIL FROM: [email protected]
RCPT TO: [email protected]
DATA
Subject: Test
Testing

.

QUIT


----------



## TiVoMango

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *
> 
> I'm not sure if Sunday is 7 or 0? *


Looks so far like '7' should be a Sunday.


----------



## vassilis

If like me others had a problem with getting their email client recognising the date attached to the Tivo email (eudora couldn't  and the tivo emails where listed without a date), locate the following line:

puts $chan "Date: [clock format [clock seconds] -gmt true]"

and change it to:

puts $chan "Date: [clock format [clock seconds] -format {%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S (%Z)} -gmt true]"

Obviously this is the correct format for a a UK date type in other words: Day, DoW Mon Year Time (GMT)

Vassilis


----------



## Dapper Dan

DailyMail.tcl's not working when run by cron, but does work when typed at the console. The cron log suggests it has worked, but I get the following in the tvlog at the time it runs:

Oct 31 08:00:01 (none) tcl[235]: Tcl created pool of 1458176 bytes
Oct 31 08:00:02 (none) AttachSharedMemoryFile[235]: Can't open key file /var/tmp/pseudo for attach, errno 2
Oct 31 08:00:02 (none) EvtSwitcher[106]: Tmk client 11 (pid=235) has attached
Oct 31 08:00:02 (none) EvtSwitcher[106]: Invalid service attempted to attach?
Oct 31 08:00:02 (none) EvtSwitcher[106]: Client 11 (pid=235), thread 235 has activated MFS
Oct 31 08:00:02 (none) EvtSwitcher[106]: Client 11 (pid=235) says he has finished
Oct 31 08:00:02 (none) EvtSwitcher[106]: Client 11 (pid=235) being removed

When it works from the command prompt, I get :

Nov 1 14:45:41 (none) tcl[337]: Tcl created pool of 1458176 bytes
Nov 1 14:45:44 (none) EvtSwitcher[106]: Client 15 (pid=337), thread 337 has activated MFS
Nov 1 14:46:34 (none) EvtSwitcher[106]: Client 15 (pid=337) says he has finished
Nov 1 14:46:34 (none) EvtSwitcher[106]: Client 15 (pid=337) being removed

Any ideas ?


----------



## sanderton

None, except to say it's a prob at the cron end. cron is working fine for me.

Try not backgrounding the script?


----------



## Tony Hoyle

> _Originally posted by Dapper Dan _
> *DailyMail.tcl's not working when run by cron, but does work when typed at the console. The cron log suggests it has worked, but I get the following in the tvlog at the time it runs:*


Exactly the same here... cron is definately working as I have other scripts running from it - just this one doesn't work.


----------



## sanderton

Those "errors" in the log are a red herring. Here's mine from yestertday:



> Oct 31 08:00:01 (none) tcl[208]: Tcl created pool of 1458176 bytes
> Oct 31 08:00:02 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Tmk client 14 (pid=208) has attached
> Oct 31 08:00:03 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Invalid service attempted to attach?
> Oct 31 08:00:03 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 14 (pid=208), thread 208 has activated MFS
> Oct 31 08:00:41 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 14 (pid=208) says he has finished
> Oct 31 08:00:41 (none) EvtSwitcher[73]: Client 14 (pid=208) being removed


I received the e-mail fine.

But note the timings. Mine took 40 seconds to run, which is about right.

Yours quit after 1 seconds, so clearly crashed.

Why? The database busy error seems the most likely culprit.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by vassilis _
> *If like me others had a problem with getting their email client recognising the date attached to the Tivo email (eudora couldn't  and the tivo emails where listed without a date), locate the following line:
> 
> puts $chan "Date: [clock format [clock seconds] -gmt true]"
> 
> and change it to:
> 
> puts $chan "Date: [clock format [clock seconds] -format {%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S (%Z)} -gmt true]"
> 
> Obviously this is the correct format for a a UK date type in other words: Day, DoW Mon Year Time (GMT)
> 
> Vassilis *


Thanks. I'll update the file.


----------



## TiVoMango

I just used your script to send TiVo emails to my boss.

He has just bought a TiVo on Ebay. 

[silly speak]
Integration is the key Stuart, and you seem to be finding the missing parts to make this whole TiVo thing do what it's supposed to.

So what is it that makes you think this way?


----------



## David Black

Thanks Stuart - telneting in i get the email send and received ok..

Messages etc.. below. Any ideas?

Thanks for your help!
David

220 mongrel.pacific.net.au ESMTP Sendmail 8.12.3/8.12.3/Debian-6.6; Sun, 2 Nov 2003 08:14:07 +1100; (No UCE/UBE) logging access from: XXXXX.XXXX.homedsl.pacific.net.au(OK)-XXXXX.XXXX.homedsl.pacific.net.au [XXX.XXX.XXX.XX]
HELO pacific.net.au
250 mongrel.pacific.net.au Hello XXXXX.XXXX.homedsl.pacific.net.au [XXX.XXX.XXX.XX], pleased to meet you
MAIL FROM: [email protected]
250 2.1.0 [email protected]... Sender ok
RCPT TO: [email protected]
250 2.1.5 [email protected]... Recipient ok
DATA
354 Enter mail, end with "." on a line by itself
Subject: Test
TESTING 123

.
250 2.0.0 hA1LE7DJ031271 Message accepted for delivery


----------



## TiVoMango

For those of you with TiVoWeb/dailymail/cron/ISP's probs. Maybe step back a bit. Think about what you have done, typed, thought, and you will have a high probability in finding the faults.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by TiVoMango _
> *For those of you with TiVoWeb/dailymail/cron/ISP's probs. Maybe step back a bit. Think about what you have done, typed, thought, and you will have a high probability in finding the faults. *


Had a chinese takeaway tonight Mango? Learn anything else from your fortune cookies 

Cron works.
DailyMail works.

Cron calling Dailymail doesn't work. Aaah!


----------



## bobnick

Sorry to follow up my own post, but I've had a working cron tab mailed to me by a very helpful forum member. Won't know if it works until tomorrow, but noticed it had something important that mine lacked:



> # The following environment variables are needed for many tcl scripts to
> # run. Thanks to AlphaWolf for troubleshooting this.
> 
> MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> TIVO_ROOT=""


which went after the path bit, but before the actual commands. I was using the default crontab settings from the thread above, which didn't have it. Now I don't know if dailymail is one of the tclscripts that needs this exta bit, but if you're scratching your head this evening, you might want to check it out!


----------



## sanderton

Seems Mr Mango was right. 

In the thread that bobnick posted a link to, the working version of cron is in the LAST post, not the first one...

I have just posted a new version of dailymail.tcl with teh date fix in it, and I tweaked the way it calls the TiVoWeb code which seems to have made it less liable to cause errors.

I set it going with cron to run every minute and stopped it after 13 out of 13, so it seems OK!

(One cron tip, the crontab file seems to need a carriage return after the last line)


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by David Black _
> *Thanks Stuart - telneting in i get the email send and received ok..
> 
> Messages etc.. below. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> David
> 
> 220 mongrel.pacific.net.au ESMTP Sendmail 8.12.3/8.12.3/Debian-6.6; Sun, 2 Nov 2003 08:14:07 +1100; (No UCE/UBE) logging access from: XXXXX.XXXX.homedsl.pacific.net.au(OK)-XXXXX.XXXX.homedsl.pacific.net.au [XXX.XXX.XXX.XX]
> HELO pacific.net.au
> 250 mongrel.pacific.net.au Hello XXXXX.XXXX.homedsl.pacific.net.au [XXX.XXX.XXX.XX], pleased to meet you
> MAIL FROM: [email protected]
> 250 2.1.0 [email protected]... Sender ok
> RCPT TO: [email protected]
> 250 2.1.5 [email protected]... Recipient ok
> DATA
> 354 Enter mail, end with "." on a line by itself
> Subject: Test
> TESTING 123
> 
> .
> 250 2.0.0 hA1LE7DJ031271 Message accepted for delivery *


That's all exactly what I'd expect.

Have you tried editing dailymail.tcl so that it is sending those exact MAIL FROM and RCPT TO commands?


----------



## TiVoMango

[sanderton]
So I wrote this script.

[bobnick]
Will dailymail automatically include the latest number of asylum seekers and the dangers of interest rates rising, or do I need to edit the tcl file?

[TiVoMango]
sorry I've just come (fastshow)

[sanderton]
I knew this would happen; lots of networking and e-mail problems.

[TiVoMango]
Maybe step back a bit

[bobnick]
fortune cookies

We all need to meet up for a beer sometime


----------



## TiVoMango

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *
> One cron tip, the crontab file seems to need a carriage return after the last line *


That's interesting, as I always make sure I do a carriage return after the last line, using joe, is in every script I save. I have had less problems with all sorts of stuff doing it that way.

- haven't got he dickiest why though.


----------



## bobnick

Hurrah! Cron now runs my scripts with no problems.

Thanks so much for helping me out with a proper crontab file :up: - think the problem may well be in the missing lines I've posted above.

Attached is a cronfile which should run every weekeday at 8.45 if you're having problems... Check that cron is running ok by verifying that the cron log file updates a minute after you upload the new crontab.


----------



## tivo_boj

Alright I'm getting jealous .. I did say in a previous post that I would give up on Dailymail but I'm back again fo some advice.

my smtp mail server is mail.btconnect.com but can't ping it...see below

C:\Documents and Settings\Paul>ping mail.btconnect.com

Pinging mail.btconnect.com [193.113.154.2] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 193.113.154.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

so this is proably whay I am getting an unable to connect to server error from daily mail. Any suggestions why I am getting this as my mail does work OK. I am using XP.


----------



## iankb

The ICMP protocol used by PING and TRACERT is not passed through by some of the BT routers, firewalls, or whatever. It is often stopped at the outside interface of large networks, and doesn't stop the mail protocols from working. I believe that it is also turned-off to stop some Denial-of-Service attacks.

Ian.


----------



## tivo_boj

:down: So I take it that this is not causing the "unable to connect to server" error in dailymail


----------



## donmc

Hope I'm not being too dumb but I get the following ouput.:

bash-2.02# ./dailymail.tcl
./dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail.tcl: setpri: command not found
./dailymail.tcl: catch: command not found
./dailymail.tcl: proc: command not found
./dailymail.tcl: return: bad non-numeric arg `[string'

What am I doing wrong?

Edited on Tivo using Joe


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by tivo_boj _
> *:down: So I take it that this is not causing the "unable to connect to server" error in dailymail *


 No, it's not.

Have you solved your default route problem, yet? TiVo (like your other computers) needs to know what gateway it should talk to in order to have it relay your packets to the Internet.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by donmc _
> *Hope I'm not being too dumb but I get the following ouput.:
> 
> bash-2.02# ./dailymail.tcl
> ./dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail.tcl: setpri: command not found
> ./dailymail.tcl: catch: command not found
> ./dailymail.tcl: proc: command not found
> ./dailymail.tcl: return: bad non-numeric arg `[string'
> 
> Edited on Tivo using Joe *


Looks like it's lost the first line which tells bash that it's a tivosh script.

Should read


Code:


#!/tvbin/tivosh


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by tivo_boj _
> *:down: So I take it that this is not causing the "unable to connect to server" error in dailymail *


Nope. I can telnet in to that BT mailserver fine, and I'm not even a BT customer.


----------



## donmc

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Looks like it's lost the first line which tells bash that it's a tivosh script.
> 
> Should read
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #!/tvbin/tivosh
> 
> *


Spot on! Joe seems to insert a blank line at the top each time I open it. Deleted all until the #!/tvbin/tivosh was at the top and all is well.

Great script - just about to setup using cron now

Cheers
Don


----------



## donmc

Cron installed OK but refused to generate the mail. Bobnicks crontab file seems to have done the trick. Thanks for an excellent script! I'd like to see Sky+ send an email to me every day!

Cheers
Don


----------



## thepatrician

Tried running dailymail from the bash prompt and got the following error:

can't read "message": no such variable
while executing
"return $message"
(procedure "getnpexpire" line 52)
invoked from within
"getnpexpire $hoursahead"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail.tcl" line 503)


Any help would be appreciated!

PS. Thanks for dailymail and endpad (which I got working over the weekend - absolutely brilliant).


----------



## sanderton

Is it possible that no programmes are due to expire?


----------



## sanderton

The first post now has version 0.2.

This fixes the bug above with no expiries, plus it adds a new warning message if the daily call fails.


----------



## thepatrician

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Is it possible that no programmes are due to expire? *


Yep that's it. I undeleted a recording that would have expired within the next 36 hours and dailymail ran okay. Is this fixable?

My mail server also seems to be a bit finicky in requiring a null line before the *puts $chan " "'* line (ie. after the mail headers and before the mail body proper), once I'd added that it worked fine. Thanks again!


----------



## thepatrician

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *The first post now has version 0.2.
> 
> This fixes the bug above with no expiries, plus it adds a new warning message if the daily call fails. *


Now that's what I call service - fixed 12 minutes before I asked if it was fixable!!! Cheers.


----------



## leejordan

Hi Stuart,

The link in the first post still seems to point to version 0.1.

Lee.


----------



## sanderton

Refresh your browser window.


----------



## jgrisham

I had the same problem as David Black:

The script ran with no errors, and sending a manual email via telnet to my SMTP server worked just fine, but I got no email from the script. 

Silly answer:

X-Sieve: CMU Sieve 2.2
Subject: {SPAM 07.9} Daily status e-mail 
X-Spam-score: 7.9
X-Spam: spam
X-Spam-hits: BAYES_44, HTML_MESSAGE, INVALID_MSGID, MIME_HTML_NO_CHARSET,
MIME_HTML_ONLY, NO_DNS_FOR_FROM, NO_REAL_NAME, RCVD_IN_DYNABLOCK

Spam filter was catching the messages and filing them out of my inbox.

Thanks for the work on this and endpad, Sanderson!


----------



## jeremy Parsons

Very cool addon , that and endpad are excellent pieces of work , my two production tivos are so modded


----------



## adrianm

Now this is strange 0.1 was working fine. Wow new version download 0.2 and upload to Tivo, edit it and discover it is in dos format?? No problem convert to unix. Run it and I get:

": no such file or directory

What have I done wrong???

Adrian


----------



## sanderton

Sounds like it's not in Unix format!


----------



## adrianm

Sorry, my fault it runs ok now. Cron job is not working so I will look at that later today.

Adrian


----------



## 10203

Thanks for another useful hack 

Can I put my picky mail admin hat on for a sec about the SMTP syntax... the to and from addresses should be enclosed in angle brackets (<>), with no space between the colon and the '<' and there should be at least one blank line between the final header and the start of the body. (See the SMTP RFC)


----------



## sanderton

I took the empirical approach of fiddling until it worked. 

I'll tidy it up in the next revision, which should add flagging up guide data errors to the e-mail.


----------



## dialanothernumb

Stuart

Another simple and clever hack. Thanks! I have both tivos emailing me with what how they are and what they're doing. Do you have a hack that gets kids to do the same?


----------



## sanderton

Code:


#!tivovobin/tivosh 

foreach kid $family {

    set television 1

    while {$television} {

            if {[clock seconds] < $bedtime} {
                    set channel "CBeebies"
            } else {
                    set televison 0
                   puts $bed $kid
           }

    }
}


----------



## dialanothernumb

Hmmm... chmoded it, executed and then I got a whine-ing noise... is my hdd on the way out or do I just need to reboot continually?


----------



## djrowley

> _Originally posted by dialanothernumb _
> *Hmmm... chmoded it, executed and then I got a whine-ing noise... is my hdd on the way out or do I just need to reboot continually? *


You have to watch the MTBF for kid hardware - about 20 minutes, I think. And they need a thorough Disk Cleanup every night.

David


----------



## mark.stringer

Stuart,

First of all thanks for another great utility.

Any possibility of adding the Space Used summary like TivoWeb does to the end of the email so I check on the amount of free space whilst seeing what is to be recorded all in the one email?

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## pahunt

OK I'm trying to get this to work over a serial connection and I'm having a few problems. I know Tivo_boj has tried and given up but I think I'm nearly there with a method that should work for anyone using serial so some help would be appreciated.

What I have done is install some proxy software on my PC which basically redirects anything coming in port 4425 to my ISP's mail server. I know this is working correctly because I can type the following command at a DOS prompt and get through to the mail server.

telnet 192.168.0.100 4425

I've replaced the only mention of port 25 I could find in dailymail.tcl with 4425 and set the smtp address parameter to my PC's IP address. However when I run dailymail.tcl I get a message saying "bad connection".

Anybody any ideas ?


----------



## SolidTechie

Well, I may be a long way off the mark here, but...

Is your TiVo on the same subnet? ISTR that as the default TiVo is on a .1 subnet - with the ip address of 192.168.1.200 - Unless you've changed it, it's not going to work with your pc on the 192.168.0 subnet.


HTH...


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by iancdbutcher _
> *Well, I may be a long way off the mark here, but...
> 
> Is your TiVo on the same subnet? ISTR that as the default TiVo is on a .1 subnet - with the ip address of 192.168.1.200 - Unless you've changed it, it's not going to work with your pc on the 192.168.0 subnet.
> 
> HTH... *


No I don't think this is the problem. I can ping, FTP, telnet and I've tivoweb working so they definitely see each other.


----------



## tivo_boj

> _Originally posted by pahunt _
> *No I don't think this is the problem. I can ping, FTP, telnet and I've tivoweb working so they definitely see each other. *


keep me informed if you get this to work,including what proxy your using etc. I might try again.


----------



## sanderton

What software are you using to route the serial PPP through to the internet?

WinRoute Lite is well spoken of (http://www.kerio.com/wrl_download.html) but cost about £30.


----------



## pahunt

I'm using Proxy+ but I'll download the Winroute trial and see if that helps


----------



## sneel

I love dailymail, it makes my Tivo send me email. How cool is THAT!  

Is there a way I can make it use CST (GMT-6) instead of GMT in the SEND date? Also, can I make it report the time in 12Hr format instead of 24Hr in the message? 

So instead of seeing this:
Stargate SG-1 Wed 17:00 SCFI
2001 - In meeting a benign alien race, SG-1 comes into contact with a third race. 

I see:
Stargate SG-1 Wed 5:00PM SCFI
2001 - In meeting a benign alien race, SG-1 comes into contact with a third race. 

Thanks!

-Steve
DSR6000-DirectTivo


----------



## sanderton

Those should be faily simple mods - look for the "clock format" commands in the final section; alter the formatting codes as you wish. The command syntax is here:

http://tmml.sourceforge.net/doc/tcl/clock.html

As for changing the send time, that's a little more complex; you need to change the line:

puts $chan "Date: [clock format [clock seconds] -format {%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S (%Z)} -gmt true]"

to

puts $chan "Date: [clock format [expr [clock seconds] + $tzoffset] -format {%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S (%Z)} ]"

and add the line

global tzoffset

after

proc sendmail {mailserver domain recipient subject message} {


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *As for changing the send time*


 Note: Some mail clients have an option to always display Date headers in local time. If you don't like seeing Date headers in non-local times, look to see if your mailer has this feature.


----------



## sneel

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Those should be faily simple mods - look for the "clock format" commands in the final section; alter the formatting codes as you wish. *


*

Thanks, these mods worked just fine!

-Steve
DSR6000-DirectTivo*


----------



## racingclub

as an aside - Broadband isn't necessarily needed for this.

I've got 602 LanSuite running on my PC

http://www.software602.com/products/ls/

which can run as a SMTP server & can dialup the modem when mail is waiting to be delivered.

works fine for me..............


----------



## sanderton

Looks like a possible solution for pahunt and tivo_boj.


----------



## racingclub

forgot to mention its free for <=5 users


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Looks like a possible solution for pahunt and tivo_boj. *


This does look hopeful. An SMTP relay is what I came to the conclusion was needed for dailymail to work over serial although all the ones I could find were either too complicated and expensive or I couldn't get them to work at all. I'll give it a go tonight and I might finally get somewhere


----------



## pahunt

Thanks very much for the link racingclub, I've just recieved my first e-mail from dailymail


----------



## tivo_boj

Downloading LS now - but might need help. Send PM to Pahunt.

edit

Yes , have not a clue how to set this up ....Help Pahunt


----------



## tivo_boj

Still having problems.

Anyone else using BT Openworld mail server eg

mail.btconnect.com or
smtp.btconnect.com

if so is all working Ok?. Did you have to do anything special?


----------



## sanderton

Can you telnet to that mailerver from your PC (see above somewhere)?


----------



## tivo_boj

Is this the responce I should get?

220 dswu232 mailer 3.1 (Solaris) of 14:45:17 Aug 27 2003. Here Pleased to meet y
ou (IDENT) (ESMTP) (contact: [email protected])
HELO btconnect.com
250 dswu232: Hello there, btconnect.com
MAIL FROM: [email protected]$domain
250 <[email protected]$domain> Sender OK
MAIL FROM: [email protected]$btconnect.com
500 Unknown or unimplemented command

Also tried below as below

220 dswu194 mailer 3.1 (Solaris) of 14:45:17 Aug 27 2003. Here Pleased to meet y
ou (IDENT) (ESMTP) (contact: [email protected])
HELO btconnect.com
250 dswu194: Hello there, btconnect.com
MAIL FROM: [email protected]
550 Unknown local user 'tivo'

again - does this help tiedown what I need to do?


----------



## 10203

In the section that starts "#set variables" what does the line that starts "set domain" read? If you've got your own domain you should set it to that (e.g. the line in my file reads "set domain ljay.org.uk").

It looks like the btconnect server is looking up the address you give it and trying to verify it exists. You may need to edit the word "tivo" in the line in the "proc sendmail..." section that reads "puts $chan "MAIL FROM: [email protected]$domain"" to be your own btconnect email username. (e.g. in my case it would be "[email protected]$domain". (While you're editing you can fix the SMTP syntax  - the new line for me would read:

puts $chan "MAIL FROM:<[email protected]$domain>"


----------



## sanderton

The second one does. 

Sounds like it will need to pretend to be you sending the e-mail, so replace [email protected]$domain in the script with your actual e-mail address. Someone else further up the thread had the same thing. Depends on your ISP.


----------



## tivo_boj

got dailymail to send to an SMTP server (Lan Suite Pro) using the PC Address 192.168.55.1, but cant get the server to send out the mail

get

22:07:31 SMTP: [2] Connecting to '193.113.154.2' (193.113.154.2:25) ...
22:07:31 SMTP: [2] Connection to '193.113.154.2' (193.113.154.2:25) established.
22:07:31 SMTP: [2] Waiting for identification...
22:07:31 SMTP: [2] Successfull SMTP autentization of user ukc801923140 at host 193.113.154.2
22:07:31 SMTP: [2] SMTP connection to '193.113.154.2' established.
22:07:31 SMTP: [2] 500 Unknown or unimplemented command
22:07:31 SMTP: [2] SMTP connection to '193.113.154.2' terminated.

Know nothing about SMTP, SMTP server etc so poking in the dark I,m afraid


----------



## tivo_boj

found thisd on the net 

do you think this could be the problem

"Due to changes being made on BT Openworld's network only customers using
one of our static IP products will be able to receive SMTP mail. This is to
reduce the threat of BT Openworld customer's computers being used to send
and relay spam e-mails by other parties. These measures are being taken in
order to protect customers and to reduce the amount of spam being sent via
BT Openworld's network.
The changes being made will not affect your ability to send and receive
email in the normal way using the appropriate BT Openworld mail server for
your product. However, if you are running your own SMTP server and are on a
dynamic IP product you will not be able to receive SMTP traffic via port 25.
You should therefore take appropriate measures to reconfigure your e-mail
service so that e-mails are received using the relevant BT Openworld mail
server for your product.
Outgoing SMTP traffic via port 25 from customers' SMTP servers will be
unaffected by these changes"


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *It looks like the btconnect server is looking up the address you give it and trying to verify it exists. You may need to edit the word "tivo" in the line in the "proc sendmail..." section that reads "puts $chan "MAIL FROM: [email protected]$domain"" to be your own btconnect email username. (e.g. in my case it would be "[email protected]$domain". (While you're editing you can fix the SMTP syntax  - the new line for me would read:
> 
> puts $chan "MAIL FROM:<[email protected]$domain>" *


 It's looking it up because it's a local address. If the FROM address were not local (e.g., "[email protected]"), then no verification should occur.


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by tivo_boj _
> *found thisd on the net
> 
> do you think this could be the problem
> *


No. Sorry.


----------



## tivo_boj

About to give up (again) unless someone can come up with some inspiration.


----------



## pahunt

Have you done a search on replace on "[email protected]" as I think it occurs in more than one place in the script?


----------



## sanderton

tivo_boj, do you want to e-mail me your script as it stands at the moment; I'll see if I can spot anything.

[email protected]


----------



## davistw

This looks like a great script but I could not get it to run on my US-HDVR2..
I don't recall the exact error message but it was complaining about the base64dec in the below line...

set summertime [dbobj $setup get DaylightSavingsPolicy]
} ;[base64dec]


----------



## sanderton

That's a line from the amin TiVoWeb code which DailyMail calls. To be honest, I don't have the least idea what it does.


----------



## davistw

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *That's a line from the amin TiVoWeb code which DailyMail calls. To be honest, I don't have the least idea what it does. *


Ah... Rings a bell now....
I had to edit that out to get tivoweb to run. I will do the same on this and let you know.

PS: Thanks....


----------



## davistw

Working now..

Removed the 
;[base64dec]
It executes just fine now...

I have one issue though:

The date sent on the email messages I send are off by 7 hours.. Ie it is now 7:46 pm on Friday... When I execute the code the mails says it is sent out at 1:46 am on Saturday.

Additionally the email message says "Welcome to the TiVo status e-mail for Saturday"....

The Program schedules are right though...


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by davistw _
> *The date sent on the email messages I send are off by 7 hours.. Ie it is now 7:46 pm on Friday... When I execute the code the mails says it is sent out at 1:46 am on Saturday.*


 As mentioned above, most popular mail readers automatically adjust the times in Date headers to local time or have an option to do so or some kind of add-on to do it. See if your mail reader had such an option or add-on.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by davistw _
> *Working now..
> 
> Removed the
> ;[base64dec]
> It executes just fine now...
> 
> I have one issue though:
> 
> The date sent on the email messages I send are off by 7 hours.. Ie it is now 7:46 pm on Friday... When I execute the code the mails says it is sent out at 1:46 am on Saturday.
> 
> Additionally the email message says "Welcome to the TiVo status e-mail for Saturday"....
> 
> The Program schedules are right though... *


Look, if if you're not going to live in a sensible time zone then you have to face the consequencs. 

I guess if you won't move I could have a look at the code.


----------



## ccwf

Looking at the code, one tiny nitpick is that the HELO log message misleadingly uses ehlo, which might lead someone to think an EHLO was sent. (EHLO is extended HELO.)


----------



## davistw

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Look, if if you're not going to live in a sensible time zone then you have to face the consequencs.
> 
> I guess if you won't move I could have a look at the code. *


Well... Since I am stuck here the least I could do then is go down to the pub and lift a few ;-)

Thanks..


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by ccwf _
> *Looking at the code, one tiny nitpick is that the HELO log message misleadingly uses ehlo, which might lead someone to think an EHLO was sent. (EHLO is extended HELO.) *


Yeah, that's because I started off trying to be too clever and send a MIME encoded message with EHLO, but I didn't change the output stiring when I reverted to ordinary text.


----------



## davistw

I made a couple of changes other than removing the base64dec to get it to run...

I added

puts $chan "To: $recipient"
flush $chan
to the data section right below the

puts $chan "From: [email protected]$domain"
flush $chan

I added a \n to the create some whitespace between the start of the html and the end of the mime defination...

puts $chan "\n "

My microsoft outlook express client did not like it without the whitespace.


----------



## tivo_boj

Could you let me have a copy of you ammended file, as I have not got this to work yet and you version might be worth a go


----------



## davistw

> _Originally posted by tivo_boj _
> *Could you let me have a copy of you ammended file, as I have not got this to work yet and you version might be worth a go *


Sure thing...

You will have to change it to fit your email addy etc....


----------



## tivo_boj

> _Originally posted by davistw _
> *Sure thing...
> 
> You will have to change it to fit your email addy etc.... *


Thanks,
will give it a go later


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Thanks Stuart another great hack. Also thanks to Mark (mag01). I'm with Pipex as well and would have never figured the <> bit out.


----------



## leemcg

Apologies Sanderton for another network query, but I'm hoping I've done enough to narrow it down to a lack of tcl understanding.

My smtp server seems to return three lines after a HELO request. I think sendmail then gets confused as to which lines are confirming which requests (all three lines start "250-").

My first guess at how to fix this was to just do an extra 2 "gets $chan reply" in the HELO checking bit, but to no avail. Guess I need some combination of flush gets etc. but I really don't know any tcl.

BTW: It fails on the DATA line - my guess so I'm guessing it still getting a 220 line from before, but works when I do it from the command line.

As an aside, it seems to me that dailymail is the ideal place to get information about upcoming new shows - would it be possible to combine these hacks?

Regards

Lee


----------



## sanderton

I couldn't figure this one out either when I tied using EHLO istead of HELO, which gives a multiline return, I suspect you need to use "read" rather then "gets". The Q&D alternative is to just hope it worked and comment out the error handling bits!


----------



## leemcg

That's what I just did!

It sends an email, but there is no body. Even when I look at the raw email (I don't use Outlook, so it's not the error reported above).

Is message a file, or a just a string? Would something like puts $message enable me to see it?

Going to try it anyway. Thanks for quick reply.

Lee


----------



## leemcg

Seems $message is full of stuff. So there's nothing wrong with that bit, just the sending. 

Going to try my ISP's sendmail, if I can find the details.


----------



## thepatrician

> _Originally posted by leemcg _
> *That's what I just did!
> 
> It sends an email, but there is no body. Even when I look at the raw email (I don't use Outlook, so it's not the error reported above).
> 
> *


I had this problem with my mailserver. I got it working by adding a blank line between the last mail header and the first mail body line. 
ie. after: *puts $chan "Content-type: text/html" * 
add the following lines:
*flush $chan
puts $chan "" *

HTH


----------



## ccwf

Yes, a blank line is required to separate the mail headers from the body. The current version of DailyMail lacks the blank line.

Lee, if you don't mind divulging the IP address of your mail server, we could try connecting to it with telnet to see how it's behaving.

Stuart, it might be good to have a debug option which logs the communications back and forth between DailyMail and the mail server.


----------



## sanderton

This was going to be the hack thet I didn't try to support as I knew there would be lots of networking probs!

When I get a minute I will try to roll all of the tweaks above into the master version.


----------



## leemcg

I've got no particular problem with that. I don't imagine not giving out my SMTP server is part of any T&C, and it is easy to find if you know my email provider. Kinda surprised though that there is no authentication. 

The server I use is 209.231.69.19. This is a paid for server, although I really only care about the pop3 one.

Things work just fine when I comment out the exit 0 commands in the sendmail function (apart from the lack of a body). When I use my ISP (NTL) it is fine, guess that server is a little more forgiving...

Regards
Lee


----------



## ccwf

Lee, that mail server is sending back a multi-line reply to a HELO. This is highly unusual but not illegal. Currently, DailyMail does not expect and does not handle multi-line replies.

To fix it, DailyMail needs to replace the simple gets commands with loops that keep doing gets until a line consisting of three digits followed by a space is received.


----------



## ccwf

So, replace each gets $chan reply with something like (untested)


PHP:


while { [gets $chan reply] >= 0 } {
    if {[regexp {^[0-9][0-9][0-9] } $reply]} break
}


----------



## leemcg

Thanks ccwf, 

I had worked out the bit about the three lines but didn't know what to do about it. I'll test this tonight in case it's useful for anyone else.

I don't know any tcl, but this code snippet looks like repeat until a line doesn't start with three numbers.

Also I tried just putting three gets $chan reply lines in and that didn't work. 

As I say I'll try it tonight in any case.

Lee


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by leemcg _
> *Also I tried just putting three gets $chan reply lines in and that didn't work.*


 If you mean three total, that's probably because the multi-line reply from your server consists of _four_ lines.


----------



## leemcg

Ah. And Oops. I kinda ignored the first one, thought it was part of the previous...

Must go to work...

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## Crispin

This is great script Stuart, I changed it slightly to show which programs were suggestions, here are the changes, which may or may not be useful to people, and the version 3 code is completly untested (it was taken from tivoweb, so should work).

This bit goes just after the "set series ...." line in the "gettodo" function (well, in practise it can probably go anywhere in that function  )


Code:


if {$::version3} {
      set recbeh [dbobj $rec get RecordingBehavior]
      set seltype [dbobj $recbeh get PresentationBehavior]
} else {
      set seltype [dbobj $rec get SelectionType]
}

And then I changed the html outputting (in the same function) to be:


Code:


lappend text "<i>[clock format [expr $starttime + $tzoffset] -format {%a %H:%M}] $callsign</i>"
if {$seltype == 6} {
       lappend text {- <i>[SUGGESTION]</i>}
}
lappend text "<br>$eptitle - $descr <p>"


----------



## NicB

Stuart, thanks for the script, its great, exactly what I was looking for, though it took a while to get it to send to a the BTOpenworld SMTP server.

I worked through this entire thread and many of the suggestions, I was deeply empathising with tivo_boj as he asked all the questions I needed solving. In the end, two things came to light:

1) For the BTO domains (btclick.com and btconnect.com) the MAIL FROM address needs to be valid, so the [email protected]$domain had to be changed to a valid address on the left side of the @) 
However if I used one of my domains (which needs to be registered with BTO because of the relay filtering) I could use any address in that domain.

2) Kudos to LJ for highlighting the need for RFC821 compliance in the script. I was telneting to the BTO SMTP server and was manually walking through the script and I could not get the message to go. Until I found this gem. Adding a blank line after the final message header did the trick: Adding a *puts $chan ""* at around line 208 fixed it. Fantastic. One working script.

-Nic


----------



## mrtickle

This is superb!


----------



## tombo28

When I run dailymail, I get the following:


> bash-2.02# /var/hack/dailymail.tcl
> Connected
> Ehlo acknowledged
> Connection rejected


So I tried telnetting my smtp server and got the following:


> 220 smtp802.mail.ukl.yahoo.com ESMTP
> HELO yahoo.com
> 250 smtp802.mail.ukl.yahoo.com
> MAIL FROM: [email protected]
> 530 authentication required - for help go to http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/mail/
> pop/pop-11.html


I also tried this using my real email address and got the same response.
I checked the web site and, sure enough, my smtp server requires authentication to send mail. Does anyone know the smtp command to send my password?
Alternatively, is there any reason I have to use my ISP's smtp server? I'm also not wild about the idea of sending my email password in plain text. If most smtp servers don't require authentication, can anyone supply the IP address of one that I can use to send this mail?
Thanks.

P.S. Thanks Stuart for so many great hacks, I think I'm using almost all of them!

edited for clarity


----------



## tombo28

Never mind, I figured it out for myself. I sent an email from my PC email client while running a packet sniffer and copied the necessary commands into the .tcl file. In case anyone else is interested, this bit of code seemed to work:


Code:


	puts $chan "AUTH PLAIN notmyactualpassword="
	flush $chan
	gets $chan reply
	#<server>235 ok
	if {[string range $reply 0 2] != "235"} {
		puts "AUTH rejected"
		exit 0
	} else {
		puts "AUTH acknowledged"
	}

where notmyactualpassword was replaced with the 64bit string I copied out of the sniffer.

Thanks again Stuart!


----------



## ccwf

I'm not wild about your sending your password unencrypted either, but it looks like your mail client has been doing it all along (and further more, that mail server reports that it only accepts unencrypted passwords for authentication). 

Surely it would be better instead to do MAIL FROM: [email protected][your.public.IP.address]? That should get around the need for authentication.


----------



## djrowley

All, it's worth considering changing the from address on the Daily Mail. Mine was set to [email protected] as my mail server is at ntlworld.com. Aha, I thought, I'll register this as one of my addresses in case of delivery failures.

But somebody already has it. So if the mail doesn't get delivered for some reason, whoever has registered [email protected] will get the non-delivery message.

I've updated the script to add in another variable for the from address.

BTW, I've reordered the report to show unresolved clashes first - this is the most important bit for me.

David


----------



## Crispin

> _Originally posted by djrowley _
> *BTW, I've reordered the report to show unresolved clashes first - this is the most important bit for me.*


That was the first thing I did as well, oh and I got rid of the showing recordings that are about to expire, because I just get too many of them, and with 240Gb, things are never deleted anyway


----------



## TivoBJ

> _Originally posted by tombo28 _
> [B In case anyone else is interested, this bit of code seemed to work:
> puts $chan "AUTH PLAIN notmyactualpassword="
> where notmyactualpassword was replaced with the 64bit string I copied out of the sniffer. [/B]


Thanks for the suggestion. I also needed to use my sniffer to get the auth password. What a pain, but I've got multiple Tivos and this is a great way to keep tabs on them. I just amended the mail header and subject lines to Tivo1, Tivo2, etc.

Great hack!


----------



## sanderton

I've incorporated most of the above suggestions in version 0.3 in the first post.

I haven't added the authentication or multi-line HELO bits.


----------



## davistw

sanderton..

I tried the new version (0.3) on my US (or the colonies as you put it) HDVR2 and other than having to remove the ;[base64dec] command it worked like a champ...

Thanks....
TM


----------



## sanderton

Does anyone know what base64dec actually does?


----------



## mark.stringer

This is a great script Stuart, thanks! I have tweaked mine to show suggestions in the todo list in plain text and scheduled recordings in bold so I can easily distinguish between them. The code changes, deduced from TivoWeb are:

In the gettodo proc add a line to the variable initialization list at the start (the comment and seltype line are new):

set showingfsid [dbobj $rec gettarget Showing]
set station [dbobj $showing get Station]
set stationfsid [dbobj $station fsid]
set callsign [dbobj $station get CallSign]
set program [dbobj $showing get Program]
set title [strim [dbobj $program get Title]]
set descr [strim [dbobj $program get Description]]
# Get selection type
set seltype [dbobj $rec get SelectionType]

then a little further down just after set text {} change the line to:

# Note the second condition of this else statement is the original line
if { $seltype == 6 } {
lappend text "$title"
} else {
lappend text "*$title*"
}

This gives you plain text suggestion programme titles and bold text scheduled programme titles.

Stuart, I have also enabled your tracking feature in the latest Endpad, thanks. So in 26 days or so I will be ready for the next stage.

Mark.


----------



## iankb

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Does anyone know what base64dec actually does? *


base64dec decodes a base64-encoded string. Base64 is a MIME type that is used to convert a non-printable binary message into printable characters for transmission within the body of emails, etc. Usually used to transmit binary files, or strongly-encrypted emails which become binary (i.e. unprintable) after encryption. Base64 is an encoding method rather than an encryption method, since it just uses simple character subsitution.


----------



## iankb

One of those little personalisations that I make to DailyMail is to replace the 

tags by 

, and the tags around the three sub-headings by 

. It makes it easier to separate out the three sections.


----------



## davistw

> _Originally posted by iankb _
> *base64dec decodes a base64-encoded string. Base64 is a MIME type that is used to convert a non-printable binary message into printable characters for transmission within the body of emails, etc. Usually used to transmit binary files, or strongly-encrypted emails which become binary (i.e. unprintable) after encryption. Base64 is an encoding method rather than an encryption method, since it just uses simple character subsitution. *


Ok so why then would it be required in this app? I think it was a holdover from tivoweb where he got the sub that he is using. Could it be a remnant from the original (non-deloused) tivoweb where the authour put in the anti-hacking stuff in encoded form?


----------



## iankb

Base64 is often used for simple obfuscation within visible (e.g. interpreted) source code, so that the real purpose or content is not too obvious. I believe that GarySargent published some Java a while ago that hides your email links on web pages from spammers' web robots by using Base64 to obfuscate it within the web source.

I seem to remember that TivoWeb includes an 'Easter-Egg' style sheet by using Base64 coding.


----------



## mrtickle

Yep, the Hallowe'en style sheet which only appears on Oct 31st. Originally hard-coded out for UK tivos, but lightn put it back in


----------



## Nihilator

Awesome, sanderton. I just got dailymail set up on my "development" TiVo, downstairs in the office. If the cron works well, I'll stick it on all of my units. 

I love hacks where the motivation is little more than "yeah, I bet that could be done!"

--Chris


----------



## alextegg

Edited to say - DOH! This was a reply post to the dailymail thread, don't know how it got here!!!

Mods - feel free to append it to dailymail thread for me ?? MOD EDIT: Done!

------------------------------------

Stuart,

Great scripts! Now have endpad and dailymail running 

One question about conflicts. I had my third dailymail this morning, and it is reporting a conflict for today (Tuesday 16th) where the West Wing on E4 will not record at 9pm on E4.

The mail doesn't say why, as you know, but I know that's because I've put an explicit record on True Lies - let's just say I like Jamie Lee Curtis from certain angles 

So, the TiVo is going to record West Wing on Wednesday morning at 02:35 on E4 instead.

Surely this isn't a conflict? Or is it still one in TiVo terms, and that's what you are reporting? 

Alex


----------



## sanderton

No, this isn't a conflict and should not have been reported - if the WW episode really is going to be recorded?


----------



## alextegg

Yup, it's in my ToDo List??


----------



## alextegg

Here's the TODO


----------



## alextegg

And the dailymail


----------



## sanderton

What does TiVoWeb say in Recoding History for that episode?

In essence, DailyMail runs the same code as that module does; does it say say "Conflct" or "Conflict - Alternate scheduled"?

Did DailyMail run quite soon after you scheduled True Lies?


----------



## alextegg

It says Conflict, not Conflict Alternate Scheduled ?

Can't see where I tell exactly when I set True Lies to record, or when dailymail ran?


----------



## sanderton

It seems TiVo doesn't recognise that the episode which got cancelled is the same one that it's picked up in the small hours.

Chances are both would have recorded.


----------



## alextegg

Ta.

Another question. When you receive an email that lists a conflict, it doesn't say what with. How hard is it to get this information?

I would find it handy to know what the clash is from the mail without going to TiVoWeb so you know whether you want to do anything about it.

Alex


----------



## sanderton

That could be done I guess.


----------



## slimey

Okay, being one of those boring people who only do text emails,
I've modified dailymail.tcl to have a flag near the top which
allows it to send either HTML or text emails.

This is my first attempt at tcl (although I'm a confident programmer
in other languages (perl, etc)), so I apologise for my code style 

Let me know what you think...

Simon


----------



## sanderton

No attachment?

Could you post this in the main DailyMail thread, I'd like to keep all the versions together. Thanks.


----------



## slimey

And with attachment...


----------



## OzSat

THREAD MERGED - please keep same topic discussions to a single thread


----------



## 10203

sanderton, I made a mod or three which people might find useful. Mods were made to version 0.2 code so some are already in 0.3...

- Includes any new TiVo Mails (What?! A_nother_ line up change?! )
- Tells you the time of the reboot if there was one
- Includes the disk usage percentage
- Includes clickable links to series, programmes and conflicts so you can investigate further if you've got net acess to your TiVo

I remmed out the 'due to expire' section and changed the SMTP code a bit.

Edit: removed attachment


----------



## sanderton

The "due to expire" bit isn't that useful, is it?

I was going to replace it with a "likely to be deleted bit", but haven't had time to write the code!

The logic goes like this if anyone fancies adding it:

Alter the gettodo procedure to get and tot up the projected file sizes (get the recording quality and the duration and do the math)

Get the free space excl suggestions

Work out how much will need to be deleted.

Alter the getnpexpire procedure to:

a) scan Now Playing, picking out expired non-suggestions and making a note of their ids, file sizes and recording date/times.
b) Sort this list into reverse date order and count back until you have enough to make the free space.
c) Run those ids into the main bit of getnpexpire to get the details.

This will be crude, as it won't allow for deletions higher up the list due to "Keep Only x Episodes", but would be better than nothing.


----------



## gardavis

This is my first attempt to use this script. I tried to run it manually and get this error (from LJ's version - the other versions don't have the failing tivoswversion variable):


/var/hack/bin => dailymail.tcl
DailyMail starting...
can't read "::tivoswversion": no such variable
while executing
"PrefixMatches "3.2" $::tivoswversion"
(procedure "get_totalsizes" line 28)
invoked from within
"get_totalsizes "
(file "/var/hack/bin/dailymail.tcl" line 883)


Thanks,
Gary

Edit: My Tivo is a Sony S1 SVR2000 V3.0
Edit2: The Version 3.0 from the 1st msg in this thread works.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Hmm...

LJ's version isn't working for me either. Not sure if it's deliberate or not but on Stuarts version it has:

set version3 *false* ;# change to true if you are on v3
set uktivo true ;# change to false if you are a colonial

and on LJ's it doesn't. Instead it has:

set version3 0 ;# change to true if you are on v3
set uktivo true ;# change to false if you are a colonial

Could this be why Gary is having problems if he's on V3?


----------



## sanderton

In TCL, false = 0 and true = 1


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Whoops. Never thought of that. I've just got a rejected message from the Pipex Mail Delivery System. Somewhere LJ's script has sent the email to my full email address @mydomain so it ended up with two domains and two @'s which would explain why I didn't receive it


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by slimey _
> *Okay, being one of those boring people who only do text emails,
> I've modified dailymail.tcl to have a flag near the top which
> allows it to send either HTML or text emails.
> 
> This is my first attempt at tcl (although I'm a confident programmer
> in other languages (perl, etc)), so I apologise for my code style
> 
> Let me know what you think...
> 
> Simon *


I do like this. I don't ever use HTML email, and Agent thankfully can't handle it either - but it means that I have to read the "raw" html at the moment. I was going to have a go at merging your changes with LJ's version from today as his email sending code is the latest I think but haven't got around to it yet.

The only main thing I'd change is the way that everyone does episode titles. My own tivoweb's UI (the UI2 module I posted last month to the undergroun) has this procedure to produce "nice" looking episode titles everywhere in tivoweb:



Code:


proc get_verbose_title {program showing episodic epnoflag} {
	# Non episodic programmes - return "(info)"
	# No episode number or title - return "(no title)" (was "UNKNOWN")
	# Episode number only - return "ep xxx", ** if epnoflag=1 **
	# Title only - return title in quotes, like the TiVo UI
	# Episode number and title - as above (was return "ep xxx, "<title>"")

	if { $episodic == 1 } {
	   set epnumraw [strim [dbobj $program get EpisodeNum]]
	   set epnumstring ""
	   set eptitle ""
	   if { $epnumraw != "" } {
	   	append epnumstring "ep " $epnumraw
	   }
	   set eptitleraw [strim [dbobj $program get EpisodeTitle]]
	   if { $eptitleraw != "" } {
	   	if { $epnumstring != "" } {
	   		# title and number both available
			# append eptitle $epnumstring ", \"" $eptitleraw "\""
			# ... but only use the title.
	   		append eptitle "\"" $eptitleraw "\""
	   	} else {
	   		# title but no number
	   		append eptitle "\"" $eptitleraw "\""
	   	}
	   } else {
	   	if { $epnumstring != "" && $epnoflag==1 } {
	   		# no title, but a number. Better than nothing.
			set eptitle $epnumstring
	   	} else {
	   		# no title or number!
			set eptitle "(no title)"
	   	}
	   }
	} else {
	   # not an episode - film (movie), one-off broadcast, or an "IsEp false" broadcast
	   set eptitle "<font color=red>(info)</font>"
	}

	set partindex [dbobj $showing get PartIndex]
	set partcount [dbobj $showing get PartCount]
	if { $partcount != "" && $partindex != "" } {
	   append eptitle " ($partindex/$partcount)"
	}
	
	return $eptitle
}

(that red would have to go for the text email version though!). It is much neater IMHO. At the moment the UI does it one way, the Conflicts module does it another way, someone else's module does it a 3rd way, etc.


----------



## 10203

That'll teach me to cut and paste 

The swversion errors were caused by the code looking for the disk space. There's a whole load of different checks for different TiVo versions in there. Should work now - can't check 'cos I've only got a 2.5.5 *sob* 



> _Originally posted by Prof. Yaffle _
> *I've just got a rejected message from the Pipex Mail Delivery System. Somewhere LJ's script has sent the email to my full email address @mydomain...*


 Err, yeah I was just trying to be fancy and have it send to [email protected]$domain, and have the To: line in the mail as:

"To: \"$recipient\" <[string tolower $recipient]@$domain>"

...which works for me with recipient as 'LJ' and domain as 'ljay.org.uk' as the from and to domains are the same. I've changed it back to the original way in this version.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Thanks for that. Works a treat again. I didn't mean to be a pain


----------



## Francesco

Edit: nevermind. Got my incoming & outgoing servers mixed up. DOH! (ran out of ale last night, only have wine here)


----------



## 10203

Is the mailserver at that IP address up? Can't get any reponse from it from here (but then again it may not visible to me from here). Can you telnet into it on port 25?


----------



## Francesco

hehehe... Works fine now. Thanks LJ (and Stuart). Off to work in the freezing rain now, then tonight I'll set up the cron job.


----------



## Francesco

Interestingly, I did a forced reboot a few hours ago, and it did not tell me. Suggestion? Maybe use the "uptime" ?


----------



## ChrisJB

I recently installed the "new TiVoweb variety" (available on the other place) on my UKSA 2.5.5 and since then have not had any Dailymails. Did a manual run on telnet and got this


Code:


bash-2.02# ./dailymail.tcl
DailyMail starting...
can't read "::version": no such variable
    while executing
"if {$::version >= 3} {
   set guideindexdir "/GuideIndexV2"
} else {
   set guideindexdir "/GuideIndex"
}"
    (file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl" line 644)
    invoked from within
"source /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl"
    (file "./dailymail.tcl" line 896)
bash-2.02#

About all I can figure out is that there's an issue with the index.itcl file(!), but not sure where to go from here. Any ideas?


----------



## cojonesdetoro

Hi,

I found it handy to specificy the email address on the command line because I want to send it to more than one email. A more sophisticated approach is to include a multiple recipients feature but.. I'm not that sophisticated. I changed this line:

set recipient [email protected] ;# the email address to send to

to this:

if { $argv == "" } {
set recipient [email protected] ;# the email address to send to
} else {
set recipient $argv
}

It's crude (no validation) but works for me.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by ChrisJB _
> *I recently installed the "new TiVoweb variety" (available on the other place) on my UKSA 2.5.5 and since then have not had any Dailymails. Did a manual run on telnet and got this
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bash-2.02# ./dailymail.tcl
> DailyMail starting...
> can't read "::version": no such variable
> while executing
> "if {$::version >= 3} {
> set guideindexdir "/GuideIndexV2"
> } else {
> set guideindexdir "/GuideIndex"
> }"
> (file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl" line 644)
> invoked from within
> "source /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl"
> (file "./dailymail.tcl" line 896)
> bash-2.02#
> 
> About all I can figure out is that there's an issue with the index.itcl file(!), but not sure where to go from here. Any ideas? *


That hacked version of TiVoWebhas changed the name of the variable which stores the version number.

Add these lines to DailyMail:

global version
set version 2


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by ChrisJB _
> *I recently installed the "new TiVoweb variety" (available on the other place) on my UKSA 2.5.5 and since then have not had any Dailymails. Did a manual run on telnet and got this
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bash-2.02# ./dailymail.tcl
> DailyMail starting...
> can't read "::version": no such variable
> while executing
> "if {$::version >= 3} {
> set guideindexdir "/GuideIndexV2"
> } else {
> set guideindexdir "/GuideIndex"
> }"
> (file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl" line 644)
> invoked from within
> "source /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl"
> (file "./dailymail.tcl" line 896)
> bash-2.02#
> 
> About all I can figure out is that there's an issue with the index.itcl file(!), but not sure where to go from here. Any ideas? *


That hacked version of TiVoWebhas changed the name of the variable which stores the version number.

Add these lines to DailyMail:

global version
set version 2


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by ChrisJB _
> *I recently installed the "new TiVoweb variety" (available on the other place) on my UKSA 2.5.5 and since then have not had any Dailymails. Did a manual run on telnet and got this
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bash-2.02# ./dailymail.tcl
> DailyMail starting...
> can't read "::version": no such variable
> while executing
> "if {$::version >= 3} {
> set guideindexdir "/GuideIndexV2"
> } else {
> set guideindexdir "/GuideIndex"
> }"
> (file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl" line 644)
> invoked from within
> "source /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl"
> (file "./dailymail.tcl" line 896)
> bash-2.02#
> 
> About all I can figure out is that there's an issue with the index.itcl file(!), but not sure where to go from here. Any ideas? *


That hacked version of TiVoWebhas changed the name of the variable which stores the version number.

Add these lines to DailyMail:

global version
set version 2


----------



## rbiro

> _Originally posted by sneel _
> *Thanks, these mods worked just fine!
> 
> -Steve
> DSR6000-DirectTivo *


So here are my American ('Colonist') mods

Mail sent using localtime format (line 209)
Both Outlook on my PC and elm on my isp seemed to display the correct time/date

Added uptime display in days/minutes/seconds when longer that 24 hours (lines 584-592)

Changed show times to 12hr format with AM/PM
(lines: 325, 399, 401, 459, 460


----------



## ChrisJB

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *That hacked version of TiVoWebhas changed the name of the variable which stores the version number.
> 
> Add these lines to DailyMail:
> 
> global version
> set version 2 *


Thanks Stuart (I've been fiddling with this all last night to no avail!).

Does it matter where I add these lines, and do I need to delete anything?


----------



## sanderton

In the main programme next to where the version3 variable is set.


----------



## sanderton

In the main programme next to where the version3 variable is set.


----------



## Francesco

Thanks rbiro, that's what I was looking for. And it was simple enough that I probably could have done it myself (with no tcl/perl/whatever knowledge!)...


----------



## Francesco

LJ's version also has a setting for the url into your TiVo, but honestly I've forgotten how I had originally set this up. 

IIRC I was using dyndns and DirectUpdate with OpenSSH reverse-proxy. Is there anything simpler to set up and maintain? I use a DLink 624 WiFi router, which I believe has DDNS support (and how would I use that??).


----------



## ChrisJB

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *In the main programme next to where the version3 variable is set. *


Thanks Stuart

Here's what I added:



Code:


global version3
global version
global reload
global dlc
global uktivo
global tzoffset
global nowshowingdir
global channeltablefsid
global sender

#set variables 

set mailserver xxx.xx.xxx.xxx;# the IP address of your ISP's SMTP server
set domain xxx.xxx.xxx;# your domain
set recipient [email][email protected][/email] ;# the email address to send to
set sender "[email protected]$domain" ;# set to be a vailid e-mail address if your ISP requires it, most don't
set hoursahead 36 ;# number of hours ahead to look for enclosed info
set version3 false ;# change to true if you are on v3
set version 2
set uktivo true ;# change to false if you are a colonial

and this is what I got after chmodding the new dailymail.tcl file



Code:


bash-2.02# chmod 755 /var/hack/dailymail.tcl
bash-2.02# dailymail.tcl
no value given for parameter "source" to "base64dec"
    while executing
"base64dec"
    ("uplevel" body line 11)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if {$::version3} {
      set lconfig  [db $db open /State/LocationConfig]
      set setup [db $db open /State/ServiceConfig]
      ..."
    (file "/var/hack/dailymail.tcl" line 553)

So, it doesn't seem to choke on the version checking code as such... seems to just assume I have an american v.3 !

Have I added the code in the right way?


----------



## Milhouse

I've amended LJ's version to include a setting for Suggestions - whether or not to include them in the To Do listing. I'm not interested in seeing the suggestions in the email even though I record them - I'm more interested in seeing what I've set to record and the suggestions are therefore just "noise".

A new variable at the top of the module "showsuggestions" can be set to 0 (default, don't show) or 1 (show suggestions).

Also, I've rearranged the order of the output so that Conflicts follow disk usage/phone status, and Conflicts are followed by the ToDo list. Finally, in "gettodo" I've added code to show "No description available" when $descr is blank.

There seem to be different mods being added, do we have a single codebase to maintain?


----------



## sanderton

No, I assumed that this would turn into a bit of a mix and match job, as everyone has a different idea of what they want to see.

Perhaps I shoudl re-write it to accept modules in a folder, like TiVoWeb does?


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *No, I assumed that this would turn into a bit of a mix and match job, as everyone has a different idea of what they want to see.
> 
> Perhaps I shoudl re-write it to accept modules in a folder, like TiVoWeb does? *


Just a suggestion that you can dismiss out of hand if you want 

What about creating a Tivoweb module with some checkboxes, combo boxes etc that allows you to change the way it produces the e-mail and then when the save button is pressed it edits the dailymail script by changing some variable values.


----------



## Francesco

You all have too much time (or don't sleep!)...


----------



## 10203

Ooh! Modular modules!


----------



## Francesco

Every time I try to run cron manually I get this: "cron: can't lock /var/hack/cron/cron.pid, otherpid may be 192: Resource temporarily unavailable"

Any ideas?


----------



## smiffy

I've just installed daily mail, and it works great - first time!

What I'd like to do is have this scheduled via cron. I've downloaded the crontab file earlier in this thread and the Cron module, but Im not sure how to install or run this script.

I've created the necessary directories under VAR/HACK , but im not sure where to go from here.


----------



## Francesco

I followed Stuart's (sanderton's) directions explicitly, and it seems to be giving me an error in my telnet session as I mention above - but running his test using the */1 * * * * /var/hack/dailymail.tcl & crontab for testing shows that it indeed works as advertised. WOOHOO! I'm such a geek. This thrills me!


----------



## alextegg

Doh!

Took Milhouse's version with some of the enhancements I liked the sound of such as not reporting on suggestions etc. and installed it last night, got to work this morning, and no daily mail. 

Is there a log file I can check via TiVoWeb to see what's wrong, as I can't see one?

Or a log file I can check when I get home? How does one go about debugging it? 

Glad I kept a copy of the old tcl file!

Alex


----------



## sanderton

No log file worth having; run it manually and see what happens.


----------



## alextegg

OK, thanks, will try tonight


----------



## Milhouse

I've just downloaded and tested the file I posted and it worked without a problem (once I'd set the mail properties etc.)

What happens if you run it interactively? Remember to FTP in binary and chmod 755 the file.


----------



## alextegg

I'm pretty sure I ftp'd in binary and chmod'd. I can't try it interactively till tonight. I think(!) I set all the variables correctly too. Will check and report back...


----------



## cojonesdetoro

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *No, I assumed that this would turn into a bit of a mix and match job, as everyone has a different idea of what they want to see.
> 
> Perhaps I shoudl re-write it to accept modules in a folder, like TiVoWeb does? *


I'm glad I read through the threads because I had this idea yesterday as well. It would be nice to have a main sendmail.tcl script that sent the email and just sent the contents of a text file. You can then have different modules that populate the text file with whatever information, in whatever order you'd like. It could all be rolled together with a bash script like this:

#!/bin/sh
showspaceused.tcl > textfile
showconflicts.tcl >> textfile
[ "$(ps auxww | grep tivoweb-tcl | grep -v grep )" = "" ] && echo "tivoweb not running !!">> textfile
uptime.tcl >> textfile
sendmail.tcl --messagebody textfile --recipient [email protected]

The modules can be used as the building blocks for other tools besides a daily mail.


----------



## sanderton

Actually, most of the DailyMail "modules" come from TiVoWeb anyway!


----------



## fysmd

Sorry to harp back to cron problems but I tried the updated crontab file (including MFS_DEVICE and TIVO-ROOT variable) but no joy. Dailymail just didn't run from cron.

It seems to be trying to run it with /bin/sh rather than tivosh (I've checked the first line of dailymail.tcl and it's correct) so I've created a one-liner:

/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/bin/dailymail.tcl

which is run from cron and it all works perfectly now!

What did I miss which makes this fix necessary?


----------



## cojonesdetoro

> _Originally posted by fysmd _
> *Sorry to harp back to cron problems *


I never bothered with cron. I have these lines in my /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file:

while true
do
sleep 30
/bin/sh /var/hack/runevery30.sh 
done &

I then check for a specific time using the date command. It's a bit of a pain because I have to manually make sure a program is run only once using lock files and such but I like the control. You can change it so that it runs every 60 seconds and then it would be just like cron.

example from runever30.sh
# run things at a certain time
if [ "$(date +%H%M)" = "0544" ]
then
if [ ! -f /var/hack/dailymail.lock ]
then
/var/hack/bin/touch /var/hack/dailymail.lock
/var/hack/dailymail.tcl
sleep 60
rm /var/hack/dailymail.lock 
fi
fi


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by fysmd _
> *
> 
> What did I miss which makes this fix necessary? *


Probaly the file got "DOSsed" at some stage - it's only that first line that seems to care about DOS line endings.


----------



## fysmd

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Probaly the file got "DOSsed" at some stage - it's only that first line that seems to care about DOS line endings. *


I'd be surprised, I downloaded it to a Linux machine and transfered to TiVo from there.

I'll refresh and try again - your right, very likely a chair - keyboad interface problem...


----------



## alextegg

> _Originally posted by alextegg _
> *I'm pretty sure I ftp'd in binary and chmod'd. I can't try it interactively till tonight. I think(!) I set all the variables correctly too. Will check and report back... *


Just ran it manually and it worked fine, so it obviously wasn't fired by cron for some reason.

The single code base would be good as I prefer this reduced mail size, but I also prefer the HTML mail, which I now can't have 

Have rebooted TiVo, so hopefully all will be well now?!? 

Alex


----------



## 10203

I've got mine running from cron. The end of my crontab is:

# m h dom mon dow command
0 7 * * * /var/hack/dailymail_LJ.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1

On the days I've not received an email the log shows that the script aborted due to 'record in use' type errors.

Which reminds me, I spotted a bit of code in Brian Wagener's moviesort.tcl script which might be useful for the times when you really don't want your script to crash because the TiVo's hogging the record you want:


Code:


	try {
	    set slists [get_programshowings $fsid 1]
	} catch str {
	    puts "Ignoring Exception $str"
	}


----------



## smiffy

> _Originally posted by Francesco _
> *Every time I try to run cron manually I get this: "cron: can't lock /var/hack/cron/cron.pid, otherpid may be 192: Resource temporarily unavailable"
> 
> Any ideas? *


Me too... well very similar...

bash-2.02# /var/hack/bin/cron &
[1] 398
bash-2.02# /var/hack/bin/cron: can't lock /var/hack/cron/cron.pid, otherpid may
be 387: Resource temporarily unavailable

[1]+ Exit 1 /var/hack/bin/cron
bash-2.02#

Its seems to be working though as I have just modified the crontab file to a couple of minutes ahead and now received my email....

Can someone remind me how to modify the rc.sysinit.author? (mount rw???)

thanks


----------



## sanderton

Do you already have cron running? OInce started, it runs until you kill it.


----------



## alextegg

Hmm, with regard to my problem, updated my dailymail script and didn't get an email, ran dailymail manually last night and it worked.

No 'Tuesday' mail this morning, though. 

Looks like I might have this 'record in use' error?

Any suggestions, stuart?

Ta

Alex


----------



## smiffy

I assume that its running as I have started it manually. And have received an email.

Its just so that it autoloads shoud I restart!


----------



## ChrisJB

Hi

I'm still getting this error when running dailymail manually:
(I'm running TivowebPlus 1 pre5 on a UK machine)



Code:


bash-2.02# ./dailymail.tcl
can't read "::version": no such variable
    while executing
"if {$::version >= 3} {
   set guideindexdir "/GuideIndexV2"
} else {
   set guideindexdir "/GuideIndex"
}"
    (file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl" line 644)
    invoked from within
"source /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl"
    (file "./dailymail.tcl" line 539)

I had assumed that the version check code had been fixed but this error seems to suggest otherwise. Is anyone else successfully running Dailymail with the enhanced TiVoweb and if so, what changes did you make to get it to work?

Thanks!


----------



## sanderton

They said it had been - are you sure you have the latest version?


----------



## ChrisJB

Yes, I am pretty sure; the tar.gz file is named as pre5 which is the latest according to the first post on the dd thread. I'm assuming that the httpd-tt.tcl file that was "fixed" is also in that tarball.

I'm going to do something which probably doesn't make any sense, which is to go back to the original TiVoweb 1.9.4 and see if I can get DailyMail functioning again. Then I'll have to decide! Do I want some clever TW extras or an email from the TiVo every morning?


----------



## ChrisJB

Yes, I am pretty sure; the tar.gz file is named as pre5 which is the latest according to the first post on the dd thread. I'm assuming that the httpd-tt.tcl file that was "fixed" is also in that tarball.

I'm going to do something which probably doesn't make any sense, which is to go back to the original TiVoweb 1.9.4 and see if I can get DailyMail functioning again. Then I'll have to decide! Do I want some clever TW extras or an email from the TiVo every morning?


----------



## sanderton

You can "fix" DailyMail by putting

global version
set version 2

next to where the version3 variable is set


----------



## ChrisJB

I reinstalled the vanilla Tivoweb and sure enough, Dailymail worked again.

I tried your suggested fix and got this



Code:


bash-2.02# chmod 755 -c /var/hack/dailymail.tcl
mode of /var/hack/dailymail.tcl changed to 0755 (rwxr-xr-x)
bash-2.02# cd /var/hack
bash-2.02# ./dailymail.tcl
no value given for parameter "source" to "base64dec"
    while executing
"base64dec"
    ("uplevel" body line 11)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if {$::version3} {
      set lconfig  [db $db open /State/LocationConfig]
      set setup [db $db open /State/ServiceConfig]
      ..."
    (file "./dailymail.tcl" line 552)

Grrr...

Interestingly, when I reinstalled tivowebplus and started it up, it shows itself as pre4 on the "startup page" I don't know whether the author forgot to update the version number or whether there's a few bits of old code still floating around that don't address the version issue?

Just wondering why your suggerstion didn't work, thou Stuart. Here's what I added


Code:


set version3 false ;# change to true if you are on v3
global version
set version 2
set uktivo true ;# change to false if you are a colonial


----------



## sanderton

They seem to have broken something else too, and fixing one problem has just revealed the next.

To be honest, I've written my modules for 1.9.4 and as that's the version I have installed and 99% of people have installed, it's difficult to deal with this kind of thing.

What does TiVoWebPlus add on a UK machine? I hacked in the streaming links to my ui.itcl; it's only two lines of code!


----------



## falcontx

I was directed to take a look at this thread due to incompatibility issues with TivoWebPlus..

First I'd like to note that version 1.0-pre5 does say -pre4 when it is booted, but that is only because I forgot to update the version in the code.. With that being said, I'll explain why this particular module is not working well with TivoWebPlus..

A typical TivoWeb module is placed in the modules directory and uses the TivoWeb core to obtain data about the TiVo.. The initial compatibility issue with TivoWebPlus was that we had mistakenly removed the $::version3 variable that is highly relied upon by many modules developed for TivoWeb 1.9.4 final. Once we fixed that issue, we have had no other compatibility issues with typical TivoWeb modules..

The reason this particular script is different is that it does not operate upon the TivoWeb core.. Instead, it simply sets up a TivoWeb-like environment and then uses some of it's functions.. The problems arise when this script loads the index.itcl from the TivoWebPlus modules directory. Our version of index.itcl has been updated to use our new $::version variable in order to allow for easier implimentation of cross-platform functionality. This does not affect typical modules as even if they use functions from other modules in TivoWebPlus, all of the variables are properly set by the core. However, since this script's TivoWeb-like environment does not support this new variable (without adding the code that sanderton mentioned), problems arise.

falcontx


----------



## sanderton

So Chris, probably the easiest thing to do is to take a copy of the index.itcl from 1.9.4, rename it something like index_old.itcl and put it somewhere like /var/hack, then edit DailMail's "source" command to point to the old version. No promises mind; that might break something else.

Should TiVoWebPlus ever get so must-have and stable that I upgrade my TiVos to it, then I'll make sure my modules work on it, but until then I'm going to stay 1.9.4 based.


----------



## ChrisJB

Thanks falcon and Stuart for your suggestions and points of view, all of which I understand and appreciate. 

I can see a solution, either to nick the pice of code that deals the streaming or chip in the old index file for Dailymail to work off.

Thanks again


----------



## davistw

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *So Chris, probably the easiest thing to do is to take a copy of the index.itcl from 1.9.4, rename it something like index_old.itcl and put it somewhere like /var/hack, then edit DailMail's "source" command to point to the old version. No promises mind; that might break something else.
> 
> Should TiVoWebPlus ever get so must-have and stable that I upgrade my TiVos to it, then I'll make sure my modules work on it, but until then I'm going to stay 1.9.4 based. *


Pointing my dailymail at a copy of 1.9.4's index.itcl fixed my problem...
Thanks.


----------



## davistw

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *So Chris, probably the easiest thing to do is to take a copy of the index.itcl from 1.9.4, rename it something like index_old.itcl and put it somewhere like /var/hack, then edit DailMail's "source" command to point to the old version. No promises mind; that might break something else.
> 
> Should TiVoWebPlus ever get so must-have and stable that I upgrade my TiVos to it, then I'll make sure my modules work on it, but until then I'm going to stay 1.9.4 based. *


Pointing my dailymail at a copy of 1.9.4's index.itcl fixed my problem...
Thanks.


----------



## alextegg

Stuart,

My dailymail has arrived today, so it looks like there might be a problem in the script that makes it fail sometimes due to database contention or something?

Anyway, I've setup my crontab file as LJ suggested, so that the output of the dailymail goes to a log. Next failure, I'll let you know why?

Alex


----------



## sanderton

It is quite sensitive to the db being locked, probably because it access it so much. I should probably get around to it sending a return code so it can be re-run if it fails.


----------



## alextegg

Sounds good, meanwhile I might run it twice/three times a day from cron. Would rather delete superflous mails when they all arrive than not get notified of a conflict, I guess...

Alex


----------



## ChrisJB

> _Originally posted by davistw _
> *Pointing my dailymail at a copy of 1.9.4's index.itcl fixed my problem...
> Thanks. *


And now mine! Thanks everyone for the help


----------



## alextegg

Curiously since changing my cronlog to pipe the output of dailymail to a log file, it hasn't failed at all.

It is useful, though as you can then look at the logfile in TiVoWeb

Alex


----------



## tivo-onion

Hi,

whilst trying to install dailymail I have hit a problem straight away. Hopfully someone can help.

I have edited dailymail.tcl in UNIX mode to include my relevant details and FTP'ed it into the /var/hack directory. I have CHMOD'ed it 755. Everything goes to plan.

However, when I try to run dailymail.tc from the #bash prompt I get:

bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# chmod -v 755 dailymail.tcl
mode of dailymail.tcl retained as 0755 (rwxr-xr-x)
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# pwd
/var/hack
bash-2.02# dailymail.tcl
": no such file or directory
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#

hopefully there will be an obvious and quick answer to my problem here!

thanks

Chris


----------



## pahunt

It sounds like your PATH does contain /var/hack. Try the following command instead

/var/hack/dailymail.tcl

If this does the trick then it's probably a good idea to set the PATH in rc.sysinit.author. Mine looks like this

PATH=$PATH:/var/hack:/var/hack/bin
export PATH


----------



## davistw

./dailymail.tcl

Without the ./ it will search the path for the executable. The ./ will force it to use the current directory....


----------



## tivo-onion

Thank for your suggestions, however I am afraid it still does not do the job. My PATH is fine, and the two options offered do not work, see below:

bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# echo $PATH
/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/devbin:/tivo-bin:/var/hack:/var/hack/bin:/var/hack/tivoweb-tc
l:/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# /var/hack/dailymail.tcl
": no such file or directory
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ./dailymail.tcl
": no such file or directory
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#

If it is any help, the *": no such file or directory* text does not appear straight away, there is a delay of a couple of a seconds or so before it appears, so the script seems to be running, there just seems to be an actual prolem with the script. Could there be references in the scripts that might not exist within my system? It there a log I can look at, or get a better more verbose debugging output somehow?

thanks for any help,

cheers

Chris


----------



## BobBlueUK

Did you upload the file in binary FTP mode? Sounds like a prob with the script file if you ask me I'd try reuploading it...


----------



## tivo-onion

Yup, that was it ... I had my FTP client set to "AUTO" which was obviously mucking it up, so I set it to "BINARY" and all was resolved. Thanks a lot!


----------



## tivo-onion

Hi,

another problem, all was going well, except I get a connection refused message when the RCPT TO connection is attempted. The following extract should give some context:

bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# dailymail.tcl
Got reply: 220 rmta02.mta.everyone.net ESMTP Postfix
Connected
Got reply: 250 rmta02.mta.everyone.net
HELO acknowledged
Got reply: 250 Ok
From acknowledged
Got reply: 554 <[email protected]>: Recipient address rejected: Relay
access denied
Connection rejected
bash-2.02#

I have rename by email id for obvious reasons, but please be assured it is correct. Does anyone have any ideas, I cannot find anything in the thread which covers this!

thanks for any help,

regards

Chris


----------



## sanderton

Try changing the TiVo's sending e-mail address to your e-mail address. Some ISPs require the sender to be known to them.


----------



## tivo-onion

Unfortunately, whatever email address I put in it comes back with the same response. I have also tried querying the mail server directly via telnet to ensure I have the correct syntax, which I have. I have tried a variety of email addresses including the primary one for the email provider to no avail?

Any other ideas? Would authentication be a problem? When using my email through outlook express I have to specify a password. Would this affect the acceptance of a RCPT TO address, and if so how do I login? Are there any other parameters I might need?


thanks for your help,

cheers

Chris


----------



## smokie

1) Tried sending to a different recipient on a different ISP? Whenever a mate of mine mails to one of my addresses it is rejected by his ISP

2) If you post the name of your ISP here, someone else may be successfully using that one and be able to offer more help


----------



## tivo-onion

1. I have also tried different recipients on a different ISP, including my work email ... to no avail.

2. My ISP is Easyspace with their Easypost mailing system. It does use Authenticated SMTP...their URL is www.easypost.co.uk

I took a look at this post re: authentication? I know it is unwise, but can you send a plain text password in the same manner? If not, could someone suggest a packet sniffer (I am not familiar with using such a product) to find out the encrypted password etc.? Could anyone who has used this *AUTH PLAIN* approach let me know if they had the same problem as I before inserting the authentication code. Also, where within the main body of the code should this *AUTH PLAIN* be positioned?

thanks for your help,

Chris


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *I have also tried different recipients on a different ISP, including my work email ... to no avail. *


 That would not work without authentication. If it worked without authentication, then Easyspace would be operating an open relay and could be used by spammers to send emails to arbitrary recipients.

The server to which DailyMail should be sending email is the one in the MX record of the hostname in your email address. (nslookup can be used to lookup the MX record if you have it. Or if you don't mind posting the hostname part of your email address, someone could do the lookup for you and tell you the server to which you should be sending.) This is not necessarily the same as the server you normally use for outgoing mail and, if so, could be the cause of your problems.


----------



## 10203

Here's a section I just added to DailyMail to be notified of any cachecard messages:


Code:


puts "Checking for logged cachecard messages..."
if {[catch { exec grep cachecard /var/log/Okernel } ccOmsgs]} {
   set ccOmsgs ""
}
if {[catch { exec grep cachecard /var/log/kernel } ccmsgs]} {
   set ccmsgs ""
}
if { $ccOmsgs != "" || $ccmsgs != "" } {
	lappend message "{{* Logged cachecard messages:<p><pre>}}"
	lappend message "{{$ccOmsgs}}"
	lappend message "{{$ccmsgs}}"
	lappend message "{{</pre>}}"
}


----------



## Nihilator

I have a question...

I have installed DailyMail on one of my TiVos (a Philips standalone), and I love what it does, but it seems inconsistent in sending out the e-mails. In the last month (30 days), it's sent out 19 e-mails. I have it scheduled to send at 3:00am, (mostly because I just never got around to changing the cron time), which I would think would be a time when the TiVo isn't doing anything.

Is DailyMail meant to not send out an e-mail if, well, nothing is happening?

If not, where would you all suggest I look?

Thanks!

--Chris


----------



## pahunt

The layout of the DailyMail e-mail is something that everyone will have their own personal preferences about but it is obviously not everyone who wants to hack the script themselves to get it how they want.

So I have designed a solution to this problem. The DailyMail Creator.

The DailyMail Creator is a Windows application that allows you to specify what information you want to see in the e-mail and in what order it appears and then generates a DailyMail script which you can then upload to Tivo. I have already split the original DailyMail section into separate modules but new ones can easily be added.

To create new modules you will normally need to create 2 tcl scripts. One script needs to contain a proc that gets the data from the database and it's filename should end with "-proc.tcl" (e.g. "todo-proc.tcl"). The second script should contain the code to output the results to the e-mail and it's filename should end in "-output.tcl" (e.g. "todo-output.tcl"). Both files should then be saved in the Modules directory that the installater creates.

This program should work on any 32 bit version of Windows but I have only actually tested it on XP Professional. Because of it's size (500K) I cannot attach it to this post but you can download from the following link.

http://www.pahunt.co.uk/setup.zip

Hopefully the installation and usage should be fairly self-explanatory 

EDIT: You will need to alter the dailymail1.tcl script in the Modules directory once you have completed the installation with the correct parameters.

EDIT: Doesn't appear to work on anything earlier than Windows 2000. I will see if I can work out why it doesn't work on Win9x.


----------



## pahunt

And here's LJ's Cachecard Log code ready to be copied into the Modules directory


----------



## FreeBSD_user

Getting an error when trying to run dailymail.tcl:

bash-2.02# ./dailymail.tcl
invalid attribute: TimeZone
while executing
"dbobj $setup get TimeZone"
("uplevel" body line 9)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if {$::version3} {
set lconfig [db $db open /State/LocationConfig]
set setup [db $db open /State/ServiceConfig]
..."
(file "./dailymail.tcl" line 549)


----------



## mognuts

Maybe I'm missing something here, but when I run DailMail Creator I don't get anything in the select modules window, even though there are .tcl files in the modules directory.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## pahunt

Well you're probably the first person to run it so the only other machine it's been tested on is mine. So we may have to use some trial and error to get it right  

The first thing to check is the properties of the shortcut and make sure that the "Start In" field has the full path to the program folder in it. Something like

"c:\program files\dailymail creator"


----------



## mognuts

> _Originally posted by pahunt _
> *The first thing to check is the properties of the shortcut and make sure that the "Start In" field has the full path to the program folder in it. Something like
> 
> "c:\program files\dailymail creator" *


I tried running the .exe file itself (not from the shortcut) and still have the same problem. I've also deleted and reinstalled, still no luck.


----------



## pahunt

Which version of Windows are you using?


----------



## pahunt

Can you also delete the "layout.txt" file from the exectutable directory if one exists.


----------



## alextegg

> _Originally posted by Nihilator _
> *it seems inconsistent in sending out the e-mails. In the last month (30 days), it's sent out 19 e-mails.
> 
> Is DailyMail meant to not send out an e-mail if, well, nothing is happening?
> 
> --Chris *


Chris,

I've had this problem too, apparently there can be locking issues in the dailymail script due to database conflicts, and if there is an error, no mail is sent. The script could be mod'd to repeat if unsuccessful, but at the moment, no mail will be sent in the case of a conflict

Alex


----------



## tivo-onion

Hi all,

managed to get everything working fine by calling the dailymail.tcl script from the #bash prompt. However, I am now trying to set up the CRON - and to test I have setup to run dailymail.tcl every 2 minutes. Unfotunately nothing is happening.My lin in the cron is:

*/2 * * * *	/var/hack/dailymail.tcl

(I have tried with and without backgrounding i.e. "&")

I start the cron, and all is well - the log file shows the CRON has started and that dailymail.tcl is running every two minutes as planned:

CRON (01/11-12:02:42-193) STARTUP (fork ok)
cron (01/11-12:04:00-195) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail.tcl)
cron (01/11-12:06:00-198) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail.tcl)
cron (01/11-12:10:00-202) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail.tcl)
cron (01/11-12:12:00-205) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail.tcl)

...however, no email is forthcoming.....

I turned on the debugging for CRON and ran in the foreground, and to my untrained eye the process does seem to start OK. I include an exerpt from my CRON debugging stuff:

load_database is done
[200] TargetTime=1073822940, sec-to-wait=54
[200] sleeping for 54 seconds
[200] load_database()
[200] spool dir mtime unch, no load needed.
[200] tick(9,12,10,0,0)
user [cron:0:0:...] cmd="/var/hack/dailymail.tcl"
[200] TargetTime=1073823000, sec-to-wait=60
[200] sleeping for 60 seconds
[200] load_database()
[200] spool dir mtime unch, no load needed.
[200] tick(10,12,10,0,0)
user [cron:0:0:...] cmd="/var/hack/dailymail.tcl"
[200] TargetTime=1073823060, sec-to-wait=60
[200] do_command(/var/hack/dailymail.tcl, (*system*,0,0))
[200] main process returning to work
[200] TargetTime=1073823060, sec-to-wait=60
[200] sleeping for 60 seconds
[201] child_process('/var/hack/dailymail.tcl')
[201] child continues, closing pipes
[201] child reading output from grandchild
[202] grandchild process Vfork()'ed
log_it: (cron 202) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail.tcl)
[201] got data (57:W) from grandchild
[201] closing pipe to mail
[200] sigchld...pid #201 died, stat=0
[200] sigchld...no children
[200] sleeping for 59 seconds
[200] load_database()
[200] spool dir mtime unch, no load needed.
[200] tick(11,12,10,0,0)
user [cron:0:0:...] cmd="/var/hack/dailymail.tcl"
[200] TargetTime=1073823120, sec-to-wait=59
[200] sleeping for 59 seconds
[200] load_database()
[200] spool dir mtime unch, no load needed.
[200] tick(12,12,10,0,0)

can anyone see anything here that may lead to a conclusion about why no email is generated?

Thanks for any help.....

cheers

Chris


----------



## mognuts

> _Originally posted by pahunt _*Which version of Windows are you using? *


Windows XP Prof SP1


> _Originally posted by pahunt _*Can you also delete the "layout.txt" file from the exectutable directory if one exists*


Yes, file removed.


----------



## pahunt

OK well that matches my machine. Try downloading this file and copying it into the same directory as the executable.


----------



## mognuts

> _Originally posted by pahunt _
> *OK well that matches my machine. Try downloading this file and copying it into the same directory as the executable. *


Yes, that works! The original layout.txt file was empty, it contained no data at all.

Thank you.


----------



## pahunt

Thanks for being my guinea pig!

I'll update the installation with the correct layout.txt file.


----------



## 10203

tivo-onion: try using this - it'll capture the console output from Dailymail so you can see if it's reporting any errors:

*/2 * * * * /var/hack/dailymail.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1


----------



## mognuts

> _Originally posted by Nihilator _
> *I have a question...
> 
> I have installed DailyMail on one of my TiVos (a Philips standalone), and I love what it does, but it seems inconsistent in sending out the e-mails. In the last month (30 days), it's sent out 19 e-mails. I have it scheduled to send at 3:00am, (mostly because I just never got around to changing the cron time), which I would think would be a time when the TiVo isn't doing anything.*


My crontab looks like this:
*
MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""

# m h dom mon dow	command
10 8 * * 0-6 /var/hack/dailymail.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1
10 9 * * 0-6 /var/hack/endpad.tcl 2 5 -auto >> /dev/null &
*

I've had it going for several weeks now and it's never misssed an event . A couple of things to note. Firstly, avoid sending mail on the hour as TiVo is sometimes doing stuff during these times, mine is set for 10 minutes past. Secondly, use 0-6 for the days of the week.


----------



## Milhouse

This is a section I've added to report the S.M.A.R.T. status of Drive A and Drive B if either one fails to pass the SMART status. It should also work for a single drive machine.



Code:


puts "Checking S.M.A.R.T. status..."
if { [catch {exec /var/hack/bin/smartctl --all /dev/hda } smart1msg]} {
	set smart1msg ""
} else {
	if { [string first "test result: PASSED" $smart1msg] > -1 } {
		set smart1msg ""
	}
}

if {[catch { exec /var/hack/bin/smartctl --all /dev/hdb } smart2msg]} {
	set smart2msg ""
} else {
	if { [string first "test result: PASSED" $smart2msg] > -1 } {
		set smart2msg ""
	}
}
if { $smart1msg != "" || $smart2msg != "" } {
	lappend message "{{<span style='color: red;'><b>*** WARNING! S.M.A.R.T. Errors detected ***</b></span><p>}}"

	if { $smart1msg != "" } {
	    lappend message "{{<b>Drive A (/dev/hda):</b><p><pre>}}"
	    lappend message "{{$smart1msg}}"
	    lappend message "{{</pre>}}"
	}

	if { $smart2msg != "" } {
	    lappend message "{{<b>Drive B (/dev/hdb):</b><p><pre>}}"
	    lappend message "{{$smart2msg}}"
	    lappend message "{{</pre>}}"
	}
}

Note this is using the SourceForge version of smartctl which can be downloaded from this thread (smartctl.zip, first thread).


----------



## gardavis

> _Originally posted by FreeBSD_user _
> *Getting an error when trying to run dailymail.tcl:
> 
> bash-2.02# ./dailymail.tcl
> invalid attribute: TimeZone
> while executing
> "dbobj $setup get TimeZone"
> :
> :
> *


Probably forgot to edit the variables at the front of the dailymail1.tcl file to set version3 to true.

The dailymail creator should probably allow the user to enter the variables - this is what I used:

#set variables
set mailserver 192.168.0.2 ;# the IP address of your ISP's SMTP server
set domain webguild.dyndns.org ;# your domain
set recipient gary ;# the email address to send to
set sender "[email protected]$domain" ;# set to be a vailid e-mail address if your ISP requires it, most don't
set hoursahead 36 ;# number of hours ahead to look for enclosed info
set version3 true ;# change to true if you are on v3
set uktivo false ;# change to false if you are a colonial


----------



## pahunt

That's one of things I've got planned for the next version. Along with it FTPing the generated script to Tivo for you rather than saving it on the PC.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *tivo-onion: try using this - it'll capture the console output from Dailymail so you can see if it's reporting any errors:
> 
> */2 * * * * /var/hack/dailymail.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1 *


Thanks LJ!

The output I have got is as follows:

WARNING: couldn't scan startup script /tvlib/tcl/tv/tv.ini
WARNING: eval result : can't read "env(TIVO_ROOT)": no such element in arrayunable to initialize filesystem
while executing
"dbopen"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail.tcl" line 536)

Wierd, I do not get this problem when I run dailymail directly from the #bash prompt. Also, my TiVo is not currently recording anything, so it cannot be that it is being locked out for that reason!

Could it be a path issue?

Any ideas?

thanks

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Have fixed my CRON problem - seems I had missed a couple of TiVo required lines in my crontab - my crontab is now:

*SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin
MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""

# m h dom mon dow	command
45 5 * * 0-6	/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1*

works like a dream! Excellent module! Thanks for everyones help with this!

cheers

Chris


----------



## FreeBSD_user

Thanks for the reply on the time zone problem. I set everything but the version3 var. Works great now.


----------



## Nihilator

> _Originally posted by mognuts _
> *My crontab looks like this:
> 
> MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> TIVO_ROOT=""
> 
> # m h dom mon dow	command
> 10 8 * * 0-6 /var/hack/dailymail.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1
> 10 9 * * 0-6 /var/hack/endpad.tcl 2 5 -auto >> /dev/null &
> 
> 
> I've had it going for several weeks now and it's never misssed an event . A couple of things to note. Firstly, avoid sending mail on the hour as TiVo is sometimes doing stuff during these times, mine is set for 10 minutes past. Secondly, use 0-6 for the days of the week. *


Thanks much...I was still using the 1-5 for the days. And going over the e-mails that I've received, I see that two are skipped every seven days. I'm still missing one or two beyond those, so I think moving the time to ten minutes past the hour will likely work for me, as well.

--Chris

PS -- The S.M.A.R.T. status code looks cool, and that seems a great idea to help catch a problem before it manifests itself....that's next!


----------



## smiffy

Just tried running the DailyMail Creator and get this error....










seems to create a tcl file ok though


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by smiffy _
> *Just tried running the DailyMail Creator and get this error....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems to create a tcl file ok though *


That's strange because there's no file called error.gif in the program or used by the program. At what point do you get the error?


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by mognuts _
> *My crontab looks like this:
> 
> MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> TIVO_ROOT=""
> 
> # m h dom mon dow	command
> 10 8 * * 0-6 /var/hack/dailymail.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1
> 10 9 * * 0-6 /var/hack/endpad.tcl 2 5 -auto >> /dev/null &
> 
> 
> *


Careful; you will end up with multiple copies of EndPad running - the -auto switch disables the "is EndPad already running" check so every day you'll get a new copy running in parallel!

It you want to force a start every day to make sure it's running, I suggest you put in a

/var/hack/endpad.tcl -stop

to run 5 mins before.


----------



## TiVoMango

> _Originally posted by Milhouse _
> *This is a section I've added to report the S.M.A.R.T. status of Drive A and Drive B if either one fails to pass the SMART status. It should also work for a single drive machine.
> *


Very nice.

Could your script also display the S.M.A.R.T. pass results in the e-mail? (assuming the drive(s) pass each day!)ie: smartctl -c
A bit of peace of mind, and some more bumf to add to the e-mail.


----------



## Milhouse

> _Originally posted by TiVoMango _
> *Very nice.
> 
> Could your script also display the S.M.A.R.T. pass results in the e-mail? (assuming the drive(s) pass each day!)ie: smartctl -c
> A bit of peace of mind, and some more bumf to add to the e-mail. *


I did think about that, but assumed that since the script will only start screaming in panic when it can't find "PASSED" there wasn't any need to state the disk had passed the test each day. Personally I want to keep the "noise" to a minimum and only contain pertinent information in the email. It should be fairly straight forward to add a "grep" for each disk to extract the line containing the phrase "PASSED", however what I've also done is to output the contents of each smart message to the console (using puts), and as this is redirected to /var/log/dailymail.log in my cron job I can view the full details via TiVoWeb->Logs.


----------



## borghe

I didn't see a fix a few pages back so I figured I would offer one up for anyone wanting to use TivoWebPlus with dailymail.. it is as simple as opening dailymail.tcl in an editor and replacing all instances of

if($::version3)

with 

if($::version >= 3)

there are about 3 or 4 places I believe where this occurs in the file.. doing that will allow dailymail to run beautifully with TivoWebPlus.


----------



## sanderton

They fixed that in TiVoWeb Plus a couple of versions ago - they are at the "version a day" stage.


----------



## alextegg

Stuart,

here's what happens when my Dailymail occasionally fails:

DailyMail starting...
Checking for errors...
Checking for new mail...
Calculating disk usage...
Generating conflicts list...
no such object: {CONFLICT err=errTmActiveLockConflict}
while executing
"dbobj $program gettarget Series"
("uplevel" body line 5)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 20 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set showing [dbobj $rec get Showing]
set pro..."
(procedure "init_ns_cache" line 30)
invoked from within
"init_ns_cache"
(procedure "get_programshowings" line 49)
invoked from within
"get_programshowings $tofind_fsid 1"
(procedure "alt_showing" line 4)
invoked from within
"alt_showing $id $id2"
("uplevel" body line 49)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" {

set recdate [split $name ":"]
regsub {^(-?)0+([1-9])} [lindex $recdate 1] {\1\2} the..
."
(procedure "getconflicts" line 8)
invoked from within
"getconflicts $hoursahead"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail.tcl" line 997)


HTH

Alex


----------



## 10203

> _Originally posted by alextegg _
> *here's what happens when my Dailymail occasionally fails:
> 
> no such object: {CONFLICT err=errTmActiveLockConflict}
> *


 I'm testing some code that should fix those types of crashes. It looks like the transaction retry code checks which particular error was returned from the database read command. If it recognises certain types of non-critical errors it just keeps on retrying. The problem seems to be when the code reading the database is several procs deep - the error detail doesn't seem to be passed back up the levels and the retry code aborts as it doesn't know which particular error occurred...


----------



## tivo-onion

I have just installed endpad and it ocurred to me that it may impact on the dailymail content! A couple of things that it may be interesting to consider adding to the daily mail are:

1. an update as to whether endpad is running at the moment.

2. a flag next to any to-do suggestions indicating whether it is likely to be removed due to end-padding being added to a prior recording.


I have no idea how to do number (1). Does anyone have any ideas?

I will have a crack at number (2). It may have additional complications due to series of sequential recordings - but certainly is possible. Has anyone any code snippets that may be useful?

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

I have had a crack at jazzing up the dailymail with a bit more HTML. A image of what it looks like in Microsoft Outlook is available here.

It has addded graphics and links back to your tivoweb for further viewing / cancelling etc.

There are two additional variables to set in the .tcl file, which are your urls for tivoweb and your images folder location - "tivourl" and "graphicsurl".

I have only tested this in a Microsoft Outlook client, so I do not know if this works in any other email clients. It does not work very well in the web version of Outlook for some reason, I will be looking into that.

Included in the zip file is the tcl file, to be placed in your /var/hack/ directory, 4 x image files, to be placed in your web server images directory on your pc or elsewhere, and an .itcl file, to be placed in your tivoweb-tcl/modules/ directory.

The .itcl file allows a jazzed or normal daily mail to be sent, and is used by the jazzed up email to resend.

The ZIP file is available here .

The code is rough and ready, html functionality has been added in a shoddy fashion, but it does work very well for me. In essence, it is only minor changes to an already excellent module ..... cheers sanderton.

Hope this might be useful, if not please ignore me!

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *I have just installed endpad and it ocurred to me that it may impact on the dailymail content! A couple of things that it may be interesting to consider adding to the daily mail are:
> 
> 1. an update as to whether endpad is running at the moment.
> 
> 2. a flag next to any to-do suggestions indicating whether it is likely to be removed due to end-padding being added to a prior recording.
> 
> I have no idea how to do number (1). Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I will have a crack at number (2). It may have additional complications due to series of sequential recordings - but certainly is possible. Has anyone any code snippets that may be useful?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris *


Endpad stores it's PID in the file endpad.pid; you could read that and check that there is a process with thet PID running. Not 100% as it might have crashed and the system by chance reallocated the PID.

Re: the checking, you need to read the Now Playing items two at a time, comapre their start and end adates and their SelectionTypes. It's in EndPad.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *I have had a crack at jazzing up the dailymail with a bit more HTML. A image of what it looks like in Microsoft Outlook is available here.*


Nice.

I didn't implement links in the original, because the complex way that my TiVos are behind firewalls make it non trivial.


----------



## Milhouse

Very nice tivo-onion, but I agree with Sanderton the images should at least be optional (perhaps a simple on/off switch in the script) for us poor soles behind work firewalls/web proxies which make emails linked to external content a pain in the a*se.


----------



## Crispin

It is possible to embed images inside the email, although I don't actually know the details. 

Another thing that would be nice is to encode the plain text and html text inside the same email (using the multipart Content-Type). If I get a spare moment I may have a look at doing that


----------



## alextegg

So do we need someone to attempt to combine all these various versions?

I'm willing to have a go, but don't have any TCL skills, so would have to learn on the job...

Or is everyone happy with the status quo? I'm confused as I like some of the features from two or three different versions, and think they should be combined with a single set of config vars or a config tivoweb module.

Thoughts?


----------



## pahunt

My DailyMail Creator should do the job already.


----------



## Crispin

> _Originally posted by pahunt _
> *My DailyMail Creator should do the job already. *


I'm sure that your DailyMail creator is an excellent tool, however some of us don't use windows at all, so its not going to help. Now a TivoWeb module on the other hand ...


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by Crispin _
> *I'm sure that your DailyMail creator is an excellent tool, however some of us don't use windows at all, so its not going to help. Now a TivoWeb module on the other hand ...  *


Ah....... I hadn't thought of that


----------



## alextegg

But the dailymail creator only creates a script with the functionality that was in the version you generated it from? Doesn't it? The bells and whistles from all versions need to go into it?


----------



## sanderton

This has all proved much more popular than I thought. 

To do this "properly" would I think need three things:

* A modular approach to creating the functionality, eg due to expire, due to record. These modules would return the data in some kind of meta-formatted form.

* A modular approach to formatting, along the lines of stylesheets, which could parse the meta-formattted data from the modules and either send plain text, or some variation on HTML depending on requirements.

* A TivoWeb from end to control all this

All of a sudden it sounds like a much bigger project than my little hacked script.


----------



## iankb

*tivo-onion*: A couple of problems with the graphics in dailymail_jazz.tcl ...
The graphic 'phone.jpg' is referred to with an uppercase P in the script. I changed the script to lowercase.

My FTP client didn't like the space in the 'TiVo LoGo.jpg' filename, so took the space out, rather than work out how to get FTP to accept it.[/list=1]


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by iankb _
> *tivo-onion: A couple of problems with the graphics in dailymail_jazz.tcl ...
> The graphic 'phone.jpg' is referred to with an uppercase P in the script. I changed the script to lowercase.
> 
> My FTP client didn't like the space in the 'TiVo LoGo.jpg' filename, so took the space out, rather than work out how to get FTP to accept it.[/list=1]
> *





The webserver I was using to vend the graphics was on a windows machine, not my tivo - hence my splitting out of the tivourl and the graphicsurl - so I didn't have any problems with spaces and upper/lowercase text. I shall try to be more aware of UNIX / LINUX oriented programming approaches in future to make it more platform independent.

I am working on a more flexible approach with more global variables etc. at the moment and on/off switches for graphics and links. Will send out when I get home and have a chance to test it on my TiVo,

cheers

Chris


----------



## TiVoMango

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *This has all proved much more popular than I thought.
> 
> To do this "properly" would I think need three things:
> 
> * A modular approach to creating the functionality, eg due to expire, due to record. These modules would return the data in some kind of meta-formatted form.
> 
> * A modular approach to formatting, along the lines of stylesheets, which could parse the meta-formattted data from the modules and either send plain text, or some variation on HTML depending on requirements.
> 
> * A TivoWeb from end to control all this
> 
> All of a sudden it sounds like a much bigger project than my little hacked script.  *


 :up:  :up:  :up:  :up:


----------



## mognuts

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Careful; you will end up with multiple copies of EndPad running - the -auto switch disables the "is EndPad already running" check so every day you'll get a new copy running in parallel!
> 
> It you want to force a start every day to make sure it's running, I suggest you put in a
> 
> /var/hack/endpad.tcl -stop
> 
> to run 5 mins before. *


Thanks for this, I've modified my crontab accordingly.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by Crispin _
> *Another thing that would be nice is to encode the plain text and html text inside the same email (using the multipart Content-Type). If I get a spare moment I may have a look at doing that  *


Yes please!

An option for plain text only would be nice as well and probably would be easy if you've already written the plain text stuff for the above. But in the absence of that, one that used multipart Content-Type would be cool!


----------



## sanderton

The SMTP bit as it stands won't cope with MIME; you get multiline replies when you connect with EHLO rather than HELO, and when I wrote this I hadn't really got sockets sussed, so the code is strictly one line out; one line back. Could be altered, of course.


----------



## tivo-onion

I have put together a more flexible version of the Jazzed Up DailyMail. Almost everything is parameterised now, so you can turn graphics / links etc. on and off very easily.

It is available here.

Enjoy.....

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Hmmm.... Just tried the jazzed up version and this is the output I got -

bash-2.02# dailymail_jazz.tcl
Creating heading..
Calculating uptime & reboot status...
Checking phone & daily call status...
Checking S.M.A.R.T. status...
Compiling to do list...
Compiling expiration list...
Compiling conflicts list...
Got reply: 220 pengo.systems.pipex.net ESMTP Postfix
Connected
Got reply: 250 pengo.systems.pipex.net
HELO acknowledged
Got reply: 250 Ok
From acknowledged
Got reply: 250 Ok
To acknowledged
Got reply: 354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>
Sending message...
Building Header...
Building Content....
html starts..
body starts..









Welcome
To
The
TiVo
Status
Email
For
Wednesday

 
unmatched open quote in list
while executing
"foreach part $item {
foreach line $part {
puts $chan [strim $line]
puts [strim $line]
}
}"
(procedure "sendmail" line 93)
invoked from within
"sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "Daily status e-mail" $message"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 1028)
bash-2.02#

Has anyone got any ideas what I've done wrong? (I've masked the address of my TiVo in the above)


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Ok, forget that last question. Not sure what was wrong but I've fixed it by crashing TiVo


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Okay, two more questions and then I'll leave you alone. 

1) Does the disk monitoring need me to do anything else before it will work (I've seen the thread on the Underground forum but just wondered if I need to do anything for it to work? Do I need to enable it?)

2) If I try the Plain Text mail from the TiVoweb module I still get a HTML mail? Could be something I've messed up. Just wondered if I was the only one getting this?


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Prof. Yaffle _
> *Okay, two more questions and then I'll leave you alone.
> 
> 1) Does the disk monitoring need me to do anything else before it will work (I've seen the thread on the Underground forum but just wondered if I need to do anything for it to work? Do I need to enable it?)
> 
> 2) If I try the Plain Text mail from the TiVoweb module I still get a HTML mail? Could be something I've messed up. Just wondered if I was the only one getting this? *


1) There was quite a discussion regarding the SMART monitoring earlier in this thread. I am afraid I am not an expert on this, so best look there. I think the post number is #304. There is a link to SourceForge which should give you some background.

2) Yeah, the Plain Text is the orginal module, which still has minimal HTML tags - it was not as "plain" as I thought initially!

Is your dailymail_jazz.tcl now working? Let me know and will try and help debug! I recognise the previous error you had so could help!

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

I was just curious really. I'll use the snazzy version anyway but when I tried the plain text one I got an absolutely identical mail. Could well be something I altered though.

I managed to reboot the TiVo accidentally and when it rebooted it worked without any errors so whatever it was is sorted now. Thanks anyway.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Prof. Yaffle _
> *I was just curious really. I'll use the snazzy version anyway but when I tried the plain text one I got an absolutely identical mail. Could well be something I altered though.
> 
> I managed to reboot the TiVo accidentally and when it rebooted it worked without any errors so whatever it was is sorted now. Thanks anyway. *


Yeah, maybe... The code in the .itcl module is:

_
proc action_senddailymail {chan path env} {

puts $chan [html_start "Send Daily Status Email"]
puts $chan [html_table_start "" "Send Daily Status Email" "COLSPAN=2"]
puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/plainmail" "Send Plain Text Email"]]]
puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/extramail" "Send Zazzed! HTML Email"]]]
puts $chan [html_table_end]
puts $chan [html_end]
}

proc action_plainmail {chan path env} {

if {[string index $path 0] == "/"} {
set path [string range $path 1 end]
}

set command "/var/hack/dailymail.tcl";
eval $env;
exec $command;

puts $chan [html_start "Send Daily Status Email"]
puts $chan [html_table_start "" "Plain Text Daily Status Email Sent!" "COLSPAN=2"]
puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/plainmail" "Send Plain Text Email"]]]
puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/extramail" "Send Extra! HTML Email"]]]
puts $chan [html_table_end]
puts $chan [html_end]

}

proc action_extramail {chan path env} {

set command "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl";
eval $env;
exec $command;

puts $chan [html_start "Send Daily Status Email"]
puts $chan [html_table_start "" "Jazzed! HTML Daily Status Email Sent!" "COLSPAN=2"]
puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/plainmail" "Send Plain Text Email"]]]
puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/extramail" "Send Extra! HTML Email"]]]
puts $chan [html_table_end]
puts $chan [html_end]

}

register_module "senddailymail" "Send Daily Mail" "Send a TiVo Daily Mail"
 _

If you click on the "Send Plain Text Email" it should call the "/var/hack/dailymail.tcl" file and generate the standard email output. You may have edited / renamed something I guess?

cheers

Chris

P.S. if you get that error again let me know!


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Endpad stores it's PID in the file endpad.pid; you could read that and check that there is a process with thet PID running. Not 100% as it might have crashed and the system by chance reallocated the PID.
> 
> Re: the checking, you need to read the Now Playing items two at a time, comapre their start and end adates and their SelectionTypes. It's in EndPad.  *


Where does the endpad.pid file live - I cannot find it?

thanks Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

sorry ... disregard last post ... I found it in /var/run/endpad.pid

clueless .....

thanks

chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Another question I'm afraid  This time to do with Cron I think.

I've got the HTML version working correctly now. I can run it from bash and it works fine. I can run it from TiVoweb and it works fine and I can get the plain text and the html version as well. I assume that I should be able to alter my cron job to send the new html version of the mail by altering the last line of Crontab to 

00 08 * * 1-7 /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl &

I've tried and it doesn't work. If I change the name back to the plain mail file it works perfectly. 

Has anyone got any ideas what I'm doing wrong?

TIA


----------



## AdyJ

dailymail for the hard of thinking... (ie - me )

I'm getting the following error when I run dailymail.tcl (it's got to be somethiing simple);

bash-2.02# chmod 755 dailymail1.tcl
bash-2.02# ./dailymail1.tcl
./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail1.tcl: setpri: command not found
./dailymail1.tcl: catch: command not found
./dailymail1.tcl: proc: command not found
./dailymail1.tcl: return: bad non-numeric arg `[string'

I have made sure I ftp'd in BINARY mode, and have 755'd the file (after updating with my mail details). I unzipped it on Windows and edited it on the tivo. I'm running it from /var/hack, and have tivoweb 1.9.4 up and running. UK Tivo with 2.5.5, and very recent installation of cachecard.

Please break it to me gently... in the meantime, I'll get some shuteye 

Cheers

Ady


----------



## Milhouse

> _Originally posted by Prof. Yaffle _
> *Okay, two more questions and then I'll leave you alone.
> 
> 1) Does the disk monitoring need me to do anything else before it will work (I've seen the thread on the Underground forum but just wondered if I need to do anything for it to work? Do I need to enable it?)
> 
> *


Download the smartctl binary referenced in the Underground thread, install it as /var/hack/bin/smartctl and then each time DailyMail.tcl is run it will check the SMART status of each of your hard drives - if any are failing it will alert you in the email.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Prof. Yaffle _
> *Ok, forget that last question. Not sure what was wrong but I've fixed it by crashing TiVo  *


No...you were right ... there is a bug there. When you rebooted, the script executed differently becuase you had "rebooted within the last 24 hours", so you did not encounter it! TCL/this module seems very sensitive about hanging quotes i.e. \" and does not like a space in front of them for some reason!

I have uploaded a fixed version in the usual place i.e. here!.

I am not sure what the problem is with the CRON job and there are no clues in your message content............

My crontab entry looks like this and works fantastically:

_45 5 * * 0-6	/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1_

........note that apparantly we should be using days 0-6 rather that 1-7. This entry also writes a logfile so might give you some clues as to what went wrong! I also execute in the tivosh as was mentioned by someone as a good approach much earlier in this thread - seems to work for me!

Are you sure that you have ftp'ed it binary, chmod'ed it 755 and that it is in the right location - just the usual stupid things so please forgive me for bringing them up - but nearly always the cause of my problems.

I am afraid that I am out of the country until next wednesday, so will not be able to respond to any posts. Will get back to you then if there any more issues - let me know,

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by Prof. Yaffle _
> *Another question I'm afraid  This time to do with Cron I think.
> 
> I've got the HTML version working correctly now. I can run it from bash and it works fine. I can run it from TiVoweb and it works fine and I can get the plain text and the html version as well. I assume that I should be able to alter my cron job to send the new html version of the mail by altering the last line of Crontab to
> 
> 00 08 * * 1-7 /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl &
> 
> I've tried and it doesn't work. If I change the name back to the plain mail file it works perfectly.
> 
> Has anyone got any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> TIA *


Is there a blank line at the end of the crontab? I has trouble with cron if there wasn't. Or was it if there was? Whatever, try whichever one you don't have.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by AdyJ _
> *dailymail for the hard of thinking... (ie - me )
> 
> I'm getting the following error when I run dailymail.tcl (it's got to be somethiing simple);
> 
> bash-2.02# chmod 755 dailymail1.tcl
> bash-2.02# ./dailymail1.tcl
> ./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail1.tcl: global: command not found
> ./dailymail1.tcl: setpri: command not found
> ./dailymail1.tcl: catch: command not found
> ./dailymail1.tcl: proc: command not found
> ./dailymail1.tcl: return: bad non-numeric arg `[string'
> 
> I have made sure I ftp'd in BINARY mode, and have 755'd the file (after updating with my mail details). I unzipped it on Windows and edited it on the tivo. I'm running it from /var/hack, and have tivoweb 1.9.4 up and running. UK Tivo with 2.5.5, and very recent installation of cachecard.
> 
> Please break it to me gently... in the meantime, I'll get some shuteye
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ady *


Looks like you edited it on a PC and didn't "convert" it to a Unix format text file?


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

> Is there a blank line at the end of the crontab? I has trouble with cron if there wasn't. Or was it if there was? Whatever, try whichever one you don't have.


Now you mention it that rings a bell. I'm pretty sure I removed a couple of blank lines when I altered things last night. I'd completely forgot why they where there. Still seems strange that it'll run the plain version if I alter it back though. I've amended it to be same as Chris' and still no joy. If I look in the log file it creates it's completely empty. I'll have another go tonight.



> Download the smartctl binary referenced in the Underground thread, install it as /var/hack/bin/smartctl and then each time DailyMail.tcl is run it will check the SMART status of each of your hard drives - if any are failing it will alert you in the email.


Thanks. I wasn't sure if it needed to have been enabled by me before Dailymail could use it or if Dailymail would just launch it when it needs it.

Also, is it possible to add the Space Used bit from LJ's version to the Jazzy version?


----------



## AdyJ

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Looks like you edited it on a PC and didn't "convert" it to a Unix format text file? *


Stuart
Thanks for the quick reply. 
This was my first guess too, but I have managed to rule it out - if I run an unedited dailymail.tcl I get the expected 'could not forward you email' error that you would expect. As soon as I add so much as a space to the file, using joe on the tivo, I get the 'command not found' errors I listed. I have used joe to edit other files, including my rc.local.author to tidy up the cachecard install shortly before (eagerly  ) trying dailymail. I'll try reinstalling joe.
Cheers


----------



## sanderton

The key bit is the very first line which tells bash it's a tivosh script; it seems to be interpreting it directly which suggests that the first line has got corrupted somehow.

Should read:

#!/tvbin/tivosh


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

I've had another go tonight to get the jazzy version working from CRON still with no joy. I've tried with an additional blank line at the end of Crontab and without. All the permissions are set. If I run it myself from bash it works fine. If I alter the last line to dailymail.tcl it runs the plain version from Cron but as soon as I change it back, nothing. Something must be wrong somewhere. Oh well, I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

I've just tried



Code:


/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1

from bash and it worked fine. It created entries in the dailymail log as expected. If I check it after CRON should have ran it has nothing (the log was empty to start with).


----------



## Milhouse

This weekend I plan on modifying dailymail_jazz as follows (since it appears to be the most advanced version available!):

1. Seperate the configuration options from dailymail.tcl into dailymail.cfg - this could then be written by a TiVoWeb module and would also mean we don't need to modify dailymail.tcl each time a new version is posted!

2. Add the option to enable/disable the inclusion of Suggestions in the various sections

3. Allow the order of the main data sections (Conflicts, ToDo and Expired Items) to be specified in the config file thus:

listToDo=2
listConflicts=1
listExpired=0

The above would result in Conflicts appearing first, followed by the To Do list and the Expired items would not be shown (ie. disabled).


----------



## ddub

Finally got Cron working with dailymail_jazz !!

Conclusion for those that done want to trawl the whole thread:

*Files:*

dailymail_jazz.tcl put this in: */var/hack/* ( make executable with chmod 755 dailymail.tcl )
senddailymail.itcl put this in: */var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/*

edit dailymail_jazz.tcl with JOE unix editor and set the mail delivery parameters and webserver or location of the 4 jpegs that come with the HTML email

the 4 jpg's *on your webserver of choice.*

*the cron files:*

cron put this in: */var/hack/bin/* ( make executable with chmod 755 cron )
crontab put this in: */var/hack/etc/* ( also make executable with chmod 755 cron )

use JOE editor to edit the crontab file to include:

# /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
# Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'
# command to install the new version when you edit this file.

# for TiVo: This file doesn't use a user field like system-wide crontabs
# normally do. Everything runs at uid 0 (not that it matters for TiVo).

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin:/var/hack/etc
MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""

# m h dom mon dow	command
05 05 * * 0-6 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1 

finaly create a directory called *cron* in */var/hack/* for the pid file to go in.

now finally run cron: */var/hack/bin/cron &*

hopefully that should do it.

- ddub


----------



## Milhouse

Attached is an updated dailymail_jazz2.

I took the liberty of converting it to use style sheets - this seems to be OK with Outlook and makes the code easier to work with. 

dailymail_jazz now uses a seperate configuration file - dailymail.cfg which must be in /var/hack by default. Edit this config file to change email address, tivo address, image addresses etc.

Suggestions can now be disabled (dmailShowSuggestions) and the order of ToDo, Conflcts and Expired can be modified (or even disabled). In the example that is attached Conflicts is followed by ToDo and Expired is disabled.


----------



## sanderton

Attached?


----------



## Milhouse

Updated with a minor change to the config file - have now removed my details! 

Edit: Sorry, there was a bug with the "Show Suggestions" resulting in no entries appearing at all in the To Do list - jazz2_1 now fixes this bug (attached) - just replace dailymail_jazz.tcl with this updated version.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Well, with a lot of playing around I finally managed to get the Jazzy version working. It seems to have been a problem with Textpad even though it's the program I've been using for all the TiVo script editing. Thanks for helping everyone.


----------



## Milhouse

Another bug fix I'm afraid - the previous version wasn't correctly formatting the From: address when sending the email, this version fixes that bug-ette.

The only change in this version is to dailymail_jazz.tcl.

Sorry about that!


----------



## velocitysurfer

> _Originally posted by davistw _
> *Pointing my dailymail at a copy of 1.9.4's index.itcl fixed my problem...
> Thanks. *


not quite for me ! I also had to point to 1.9.4's util.itcl (using jazz 2-2)

thanks everybody for your help - this is great - should have got turbonet sooner - now for the 2x120gb upgrade but don't tell the wife!!


----------



## FreeBSD_user

I had to change the date format for Version 0.3 to get Spamassassin to let the message thru:
puts $chan "Date: [clock format [clock seconds] -format {%a, %d %b %G %H:%M:%S %z (%Z)} -gmt true]"

I have also made the follow changes to make the message more Spamassassin friendly:

global sender_name
set sender_name "Tivo"

set recipient_name "Michael XXXXXXXX"

proc sendmail {mailserver domain recipient recipient_name subject message} {
global sender_name

puts $chan "From: $sender_name <$sender>"

puts $chan "To: $recipient_name <$recipient>"

sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient $recipient_name "Daily status e-mail" $message


----------



## tivo-onion

Wow, this is looking great now!

i have taken the up-to-date jazz 2-2 and updated it to include some endpad testing and reporting.

The module will look in the endpad.pid file, extract the pid number, and then perform a "ps" command to check that the process is still running. Of course, as sanderton said a while ago this may not be 100% effective, but should be more or less foolproof. I anyone could think of any further checks that would be great.

In order for this to work it is important to have a "ps" command that will work in the bash shell. I found one in the underground that works well, and should be put in the /var/hack/bin directory (which should be in your path). I have included the ps file in my zip file, but I accessed it from this post. Make sure you ftp it in binary mode.

I have also bundled a new tivoweb itcl file to turn on / off end padding - you will have to set your values within the file before / after ftp'ing in this version ... prehaps somebody else would like to put together a control panel for tivoweb.

There are a couple of new graphics (animated gifs) for the endpad status report. There are also new variables in the cfg file that allow it to be turned on or off, and configure the "endpad.pid" and "ps" paths.

My current version is 0.3.jazz.0.6 - see posts below......

keep up the good work,

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

A better check on Endpad running would be to check the last modified date of /var/log/endpad.log - it should be within the last minute.


----------



## tivo-onion

Do you have any idea how I would pull that date out? Any snippets of code that could grab that date and compare it to the current date? Since we do not seem to have an "ls" or "dir" command at the bash prompt, it could be quite tricky! Any ideas?

cheers

Chris


----------



## pahunt

You can get ls and load of other useful commands by downloading tbin.tar.gz from http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/downloads/


----------



## sanderton

Code:


file stat /var/log/endpad.log filestats
if {$filestats(mtime) < [expr [clock seconds] - 120]} {
 puts "EndPad has crashed!"
}

should do it. Untested!


----------



## tivo-onion

Thanks sanderton & pahunt for your input!

I had a crack before your post arrived sanderton, so I did it a slightly different (and long-winded way) which is a bit of hack but seems to work well. Prehaps if you could take a look and let me know if you think it will last the test of time......would much appreciate it.

I include a new zip for version 0.3.jazz.0.6 - i.e. still a customisation of sandertons base v0.3.

You will need to binary transfer the "ls" command to your /var/hack/bin directory, as the module uses this to capture the current timestamp of the endpad.log file. The endpad.log file should have its timestamp refreshed every minute, so this timestamp is tested to validate the currency of the log file, and therefore identify if endpad is still "up".

There are three checks it makes now, the first is the existance of a endpad.pid file, the second is the existance of a process with the specified pid, and the third is the currency of the log file! This should be foolproof..... ;-)

There are a couple of extra variables in the cfg file to specify location of the ls command and endpad.log files.

Clicking on the "heart" will take you to the end pad control page on tivoweb if installed

FILE HAS BEEN REMOVED - UPDATED VERSION IS 0.3.jazz.0.7 - SEE POSTS BELOW FOR THE LINK TO THIS FILE

enjoy, and let me know if you have any issues,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Chris, is it possible to add the space used bit from LJ's plain text version? I found it handy to have that on the email as a quick reference and that's the one bit I'm missing on the excellent jazzy version.


----------



## tivo-onion

I'll have a crack at it tonight Prof. ! What about the "new mail" section in LJ's module - was that usefuly to you?


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Thanks, you're a star  The new mail section might be useful but to be honest I've not had a new mail for a while because I've only got Freeview so they're few and far between.


----------



## ddub

Seems good so far.

Ive never really used S.M.A.R.T., so installed smartctl in /var/hack/bin 755'd it.

I get this message in the dailymail....

*WARNING! S.M.A.R.T. errors detected! 
TiVo drive A (/dev/hda):

smartctl version 5.1-9 Copyright (C) 2002-3 Bruce Allen
Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Device Model: QUANTUM FIREBALLlct20 40
Serial Number: 354027822091
Firmware Version: APL.0800
ATA Version is: 5
ATA Standard is: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 1
Local Time is: Thu Jan 22 16:39:30 2004 localtime
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Disabled

SMART Disabled. Use option -s with argument 'on' to enable it.*

- where do I 'use option -s' as mentioned above?

- ddub


----------



## sanderton

My guess - with smartctl?


----------



## ddub

Doh... hmm been on night shift... still asleep !

started S.M.A.R.T with (and included in startup script)

*/var/hack/bin/smartctl -s on /dev/hda*

cheers 4 quick reply
ddub


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Prof. Yaffle _
> *Thanks, you're a star  The new mail section might be useful but to be honest I've not had a new mail for a while because I've only got Freeview so they're few and far between. *


OK - here it is......

The % usage should appear with the SMART info, if you use it, otherwise it will appear by itself in next to the disk graphic etc.

If you have new mail, a new mail row will appear, that will allow you to launch the relevant page in tivoweb to view the mail(s).

There is a new graphic for the "new mail" item in the zip file. There are changes to the mail dailymail_jazz.tcl and dailymail.cfg files, with some extra variables to control the new mail preferences. I have also restructured the .cfg file to make it easier to read.

VERSION UPDATED - SEE LATER POSTS......

This is alpha and probably buggy, so let me know if there are any problems,

enjoy,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Thanks Chris, just tried it and it looks superb to me.


----------



## derekbuck

I'm getting the same errors as AdyJ:

/var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
/var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
/var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
/var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
/var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
/var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
/var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
/var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
/var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
/var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
/var/hack/dailymail.tcl: setpri: command not found
/var/hack/dailymail.tcl: catch: command not found
/var/hack/dailymail.tcl: proc: command not found
/var/hack/dailymail.tcl: return: bad non-numeric arg `[string'

Unzipped on Windows, BIN ftpd to tivo, chmod'd then edited using joe.

Can anyone see anything wrong with this process?

First line is #!/tvbin/tivosh

Del.


----------



## AdyJ

> _Originally posted by derekbuck _
> *I'm getting the same errors as AdyJ:
> 
> /var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> /var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> /var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> /var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> /var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> /var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> /var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> /var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> /var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> /var/hack/dailymail.tcl: global: command not found
> /var/hack/dailymail.tcl: setpri: command not found
> /var/hack/dailymail.tcl: catch: command not found
> /var/hack/dailymail.tcl: proc: command not found
> /var/hack/dailymail.tcl: return: bad non-numeric arg `[string'
> 
> Unzipped on Windows, BIN ftpd to tivo, chmod'd then edited using joe.
> 
> Can anyone see anything wrong with this process?
> 
> First line is #!/tvbin/tivosh
> 
> Del. *


Del

I can't tell you what's wrong, but at least I can tell you of my work-around. Don't use Joe.
I know that seems a bit harsh, but no matter how I download joe and install it onto the Tivo - getting the latest version, using only Linux machines - joe causes this problem for me. 
I added a single space to the dailymail file with joe, tried it (it didn't work), ftp'ed the broken file back to a linux box and diff'ed with the original - and the only difference between the two files was the space I had added.   
I resorted to editing it on the Linux box, then ftping it to the Tivo... and got so bored with ftp that I've installed rsync. And cron. And I got the wap pages onto TivoWeb so I can record from my mobile. But still no luck with joe.
If you haven't got a linux box, try using a windows text editor that preserves unix line endings (I've used textpad in the past).
Hopefully someone else will be able to point out what I've/We've done wrong (with me its normally something stooopid) but I hope the above helps.


----------



## AdyJ

BTW - the space was added to one of the comment lines, not the hash-bash-bin-bash line...


----------



## derekbuck

Thanks Ady,

Edited in Wordpad (is this ok?) Now I get ": No such file or directory

Sorry if I'm making silly mistakes.

Del.


----------



## Milhouse

Did you FTP it to your TiVo in binary or text mode? It look like the file now has DOS line terminations which TiVo/TCL doesn't seem to like. I'd suggest downloading TextPad and save the file in UNIX format, then binary FTP it your TiVo.


----------



## derekbuck

I did FTP in Binary mode but looks like I needed textpad...have done it now and have the "network is unreachable" error...

Where do you set the def gateway? Is it in /etc/rc.d/rc.net? If so what is the change I need to make?

Many thanks,

Del.


----------



## Fozzie

Finally got around this morning to setting this all up. What can I say - fantastic  Great work sanderton, tivo-onion, Milhouse and everyone else involved!


----------



## Fozzie

tivo-onion - just noticed that the log file doesn't get written to if generating a dailymail from tivoweb. Any chance you can modify the .itcl so it writes to the log file, in the same way that running from the crontab does (i.e. overwrites the log file each time it is written to)?

Many thanks.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *tivo-onion - just noticed that the log file doesn't get written to if generating a dailymail from tivoweb. Any chance you can modify the .itcl so it writes to the log file, in the same way that running from the crontab does (i.e. overwrites the log file each time it is written to)?
> 
> Many thanks. *


FILE REMOVED - SEE LATER POSTS FOR UPDATED VERSIONS

Here you go:

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Hi,

I have had another little play with this baby and created version 0.3.jazz.0.8.

FILE REMOVED - SEE LATER POSTS FOR UPDATED VERSION

Additional functionality includes:

- a graphical view of the space remaining with extra hover over info with percentages and gig measures.
- a monitor for "no red dot" - if you run it - indicates whether it is an active process.
- a new .itcl to start the "no red dot" process from tivoweb - if you run it.
- a general tidy up and smarten up of clickable links and hover-over information.
- logging of dailymail creation when executed from tivoweb .itcl file (suggested by Fozzie - thanks for that)

I have tested most scenarios, but I am sure there are a few bugs in there! Let me know if you encounter them if and I will try to fix. I make no excuses for the quality of the code - I am ashamed of some of the work arounds I have made - what can I say - it's a hack!

There are some extra graphics and some extra configuration variables in the .cfg file. Also the new .itcl files.

enjoy,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Nihilator

Hep me!

I have dailymail_jazz (the most recent version ... v0.3.jazz.0.8) running successfully on one of my TiVos, and now I'm trying to put it on a second one. They're both Philips SAs, and they're both running smartctl, autospace and endpad. And, of course, TiVoWeb 1.9.4. I just replaced the b4 version with the non-beta version.

I haven't tried to make it a cron job on the second Philips yet, because I still can't get it to run from the command line without crashing and rebooting the TiVo. The last time I ran it, I had it dump to a crash.log, which shows the following:



Code:


Creating heading..
Calculating uptime & reboot status...
Checking phone & daily call status...
Checking S.M.A.R.T. status...
Drive A:
smartctl version 5.1-9 Copyright (C) 2002-3 Bruce Allen
Home page is [url]http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/[/url]

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Device Model:     WDC WD600AB-00BVA0
Serial Number:    WD-WMA7E1020288
Firmware Version: 21.01H21
ATA Version is:   5
ATA Standard is:  Unrecognized. Minor revision code: 0x00
Local Time is:    Mon Jan 26 17:20:04 2004 localtime
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Off-line data collection status: (0x84)	Offline data collection activity was 
					suspended by an interrupting command from host.
Self-test execution status:      (   0)	The previous self-test routine completed
					without error or no self-test has ever 
					been run.
Total time to complete off-line 
data collection: 		 (3168) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities: 			 (0x3b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
					Automatic timer ON/OFF support.
					Suspend Offline collection upon new
					command.
					Offline surface scan supported.
					Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)	Saves SMART data before entering
					power-saving mode.
					Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability:        (0x01)	Error logging supported.
Short self-test routine 
recommended polling time: 	 (   2) minutes.
Extended self-test routine 
recommended polling time: 	 (  56) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE     WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   200   192   051    Old_age      -       0
  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   125   100   021    Old_age      -       2800
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   040    Old_age      -       348
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0032   155   155   112    Old_age      -       177
  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   200   200   051    Old_age      -       0
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   076   076   000    Old_age      -       17996
 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   051    Old_age      -       0
 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0013   100   100   051    Old_age      -       0
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age      -       240
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   161   161   000    Old_age      -       39
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   200   192   000    Old_age      -       0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0012   200   192   000    Old_age      -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   253   000    Old_age      -       1
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0009   200   196   051    Old_age      -       7

********************************************************************************
Drive B:
smartctl version 5.1-9 Copyright (C) 2002-3 Bruce Allen
Home page is [url]http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/[/url]

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Device Model:     WDC WD800JB-00CRA1
Serial Number:    WD-WMA8E3491913
Firmware Version: 17.07W17
ATA Version is:   5
ATA Standard is:  Unrecognized. Minor revision code: 0x00
Local Time is:    Mon Jan 26 17:20:06 2004 localtime
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Off-line data collection status: (0x82)	Offline data collection activity 
					completed without error.
Self-test execution status:      (   0)	The previous self-test routine completed
					without error or no self-test has ever 
					been run.
Total time to complete off-line 
data collection: 		 (3120) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities: 			 (0x3b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
					Automatic timer ON/OFF support.
					Suspend Offline collection upon new
					command.
					Offline surface scan supported.
					Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)	Saves SMART data before entering
					power-saving mode.
					Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability:        (0x01)	Error logging supported.
Short self-test routine 
recommended polling time: 	 (   2) minutes.
Extended self-test routine 
recommended polling time: 	 (  58) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE     WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   200   200   051    Old_age      -       0
  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   128   096   021    Old_age      -       2658
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   040    Old_age      -       220
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Old_age      -       0
  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   200   200   051    Old_age      -       0
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   086   086   000    Old_age      -       10740
 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   051    Old_age      -       0
 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0013   100   100   051    Old_age      -       0
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age      -       112
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age      -       0
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   200   200   000    Old_age      -       0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0012   200   200   000    Old_age      -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   253   000    Old_age      -       0
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0009   200   200   051    Old_age      -       0

********************************************************************************
Calculating disk usage...
Building usage diagram...
Checking endpad process currency...
Checking for new messages in tivo central...
Compiling to do list...
Compiling expiration list...
Compiling conflicts list...
Got reply: 220 comcast.net - Maillennium ESMTP/MULTIBOX rwcrmhc13 #88
Connected
Got reply: 250 comcast.net
HELO acknowledged
Got reply: 250 ok
From acknowledged
Got reply: 250 ok; forward to <[email protected]>
To acknowledged
Got reply: 354 ok
Sending message...
Building Header...
Building Content....
html starts..
body starts..

At that point, it falls apart. A few more lines are written in my telnet window, but they don't show up in the log. Here's what I see:


Code:


Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.180

To view the blocks, run:
<snip obscure instructions about running poolview.tcl>

Common causes for leaks:
  - Circular refs. Redefine ownership without circular dependency
  - Explicit Malloc or GetChunk without Free or ReturnChunk
  - Use of non-TmkCore objects, without using delete operator (TmkLock for example)

Tmk Assertion Failure:
    BlockFailure, line 2073 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <180> died due to signal -2

The kernel log doesn't show anything immediately preceding the reboot. /var/log/tverr, however, does show this:



Code:


Jan 26 17:37:43 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[180]: (BlockFailure, line 2073 ())
Jan 26 17:37:43 (none) tivosh[180]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <180> died due to signal -2
Jan 26 17:37:43 (none) tivosh[180]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: 1aa90ac 1aa79c8 1aa2290 1cda374 1ce64ec 1d37004
1d53f1c 1d53c08 1d4b9cc 1d363d8 1d5b184 1d48968 1d363d8 1d53470 1d5457c 1ce648c 1ce61d4 1800134 
Jan 26 17:37:43 (none) tivosh[180]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Jan 26 17:37:43 (none) tivosh[180]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system

I'm sure that I'm forgetting to give some vital piece of information...just let me know what it is.

Thanks in advance, everyone, and I apologize for the length of the post.

--Chris


----------



## mognuts

I get something very similar ...

Got reply: 354 Ok Send data ending with <CRLF>.<CRLF>
Sending message...
Building Header...
Building Content....
html starts..
body starts..
Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.8966
Tmk Assertion Failure:
BlockFailure, line 1771 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <8966> died due to signal -2
1a344ec 1a32a44 1a2ed70 1b95e0c 1c4d5e8 1c85868 1c85158 1c7aee0 1c61a10 1c8e4e0
1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8 1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134


----------



## tivo-onion

I have a copy of dailymail_tcl.jazz with some extra debugging in it when the body is generated. Please run this outputting to a log file and then send back to me. There may be a lot of stuff that comes out as it outputs all the html generates, but this will help me work out what is wrong and where it is falling over. You will need to take the ".txt" off the attached file and FTP binary down to your /var/hack/ directory.

use :

/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1

to get a log file.......after chmod 755'ing it.

if you can get them back to me (put in a text file in a post back) then I will have a look tonite and see what I can do,

SEE THE NEXT POST FOR THE FILE.....

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

The file.....

FILE REMOVED ... SEE LATER POSTS...


----------



## mognuts

Here's the log file. I've replaced some sensitive data with hash symbols for security reasons, but apart from that it's exactly as it was generated.

Mognuts


----------



## mognuts

Here it is ...


----------



## ddub

Hi,

Thanks for the updated version. v0.3.jazz.0.8

Got it working on UK tivo no problems at all. Just a couple of questions...

What's the legend for the space used graph colours?

GREEN 
YELLOW
RED
WHITE

- What is the light bulb graphic for? Ive uploaded it to server, but its not used anywhere in the email.

- Is it possible to separate the suggested recordings from the Planned (requested) recordings in the to-do list?

thanks,
Darren


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

I might be wrong but I think the light bulb is flashing if the Sky Red Dot killer is running and off if it's not (but only if you've got the check enabled in dailymail.cfg).


----------



## Nihilator

The first time, it actually crashed without rebooting the machine, and the log file indicated:


Code:


retrying after errTmActiveLockConflict ...
no such object: {CONFLICT err=errTmActiveLockConflict}
    while executing
"dbobj $program gettarget Series"

but that wasn't the same as the problem I spoke of earlier. The log file for that one is attached, scrubbed of my.ip.add.ress: port information.

It looks like it crashed as it's nearing the end of creating the status bar. Is it supposed to "build" this bar by placing 200 single-width colored gifs one next to the other?

By the way, just for giggles I put the same verison of dailymail_jazz.tcl in the one that works, and it still works just fine.

Thanks for looking at it.

--Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by ddub _
> *Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the updated version. v0.3.jazz.0.8
> 
> Got it working on UK tivo no problems at all. Just a couple of questions...
> 
> What's the legend for the space used graph colours?
> 
> GREEN
> YELLOW
> RED
> WHITE
> 
> - What is the light bulb graphic for? Ive uploaded it to server, but its not used anywhere in the email.
> 
> - Is it possible to separate the suggested recordings from the Planned (requested) recordings in the to-do list?
> 
> thanks,
> Darren *


Yes, the lightbulb is for the "no red dot" process monitoring, you can turn it on and off in the .cfg file.

The space bar goes from Green (low) to Yellow (warning) to Red (almost full / full). You can edit the graphics to other colours if you want - just a basic "full-ness" guage - nothing too complex.

The code does not allow you to seperate suggestions from requested recordings at present. I may look at it at some point but cannot promise anything.

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Nihilator _
> The first time, it actually crashed without rebooting the machine, and the log file indicated:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> retrying after errTmActiveLockConflict ...
> no such object: {CONFLICT err=errTmActiveLockConflict}
> while executing
> "dbobj $program gettarget Series"
> 
> but that wasn't the same as the problem I spoke of earlier.


I have not hit this problem before ... are you using a modified version of util.itcl or prehaps tivowebplus? The module usually just continues trying until there is no lock conflict....

*Stuart (sanderton) ... could you help on this one?*



> _Originally posted by Nihilator _
> It looks like it crashed as it's nearing the end of creating the status bar. Is it supposed to "build" this bar by placing 200 single-width colored gifs one next to the other?


Actually, since the majority of gifs are the same, there is only ever a maximum of 6 gifs as the email client or browser will cache them. There will be no problem with this

cheers

Chris


----------



## Nihilator

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *I have not hit this problem before ... are you using a modified version of util.itcl or prehaps tivowebplus? The module usually just continues trying until there is no lock conflict.... *


Um, nope. Not that I'm aware of, at least. The TiVoWeb package that I'm using was downloaded just yesterday, and it's the 1.9.4 version (no beta). I *did* need to download it because the version I was using did not include get_space, and it's required for your dailymail_jazz.tcl.



> *Actually, since the majority of gifs are the same, there is only ever a maximum of 6 gifs as the email client or browser will cache them. There will be no problem with this. *


It's not really the gifs that I was really talking about...there are two hundred snippets of code in there that are basically just repeats of the same snippet, which adds a half-percent to the length of the status bar. I was wondering if that was the way it was designed, or if it was actually supposed to append, say, a single 75% wide green gif, then a 15% wide amber gif, etc.

Awesome version of the Stuart's utility, by the way. It looks great in Outlook.

--Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Hmmmm!

I think this one is outside of my sphere of knowledge. The error information is :

Mognuts :::


Code:


Tmk Assertion Failure: 
    BlockFailure, line 1771 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <241> died due to signal -2
1a344ec 1a32a44 1a2ed70 1b95e0c 1c4d5e8 1c891d0 1c89170 1c834ec 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8 1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134

Nihilator :::


Code:


Tmk Assertion Failure: 
    BlockFailure, line 2073 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <179> died due to signal -2
1aa90ac 1aa79c8 1aa2290 1cda374 1ce64ec 1d37004 1d5b63c 1d3b7a4 1d48968 1d363d8 1d5b184 1d48968 1d363d8 1d5b184 1d48968 1d363d8 1d53470 1d5457c 1ce648c 1ce61d4 1800134

Both happen at the same place i.e. when the module is dumping out the contents of the $message variable to the mailserver chunk be chunk - but both are after a different quantity of text and both have different memory block dump numbers.

It could be a memory pool error, but to honest I am a bit puzzelled here. * Prehaps Stuart (sanderton) could help as he wrote this bit, but obviously with less of a volume of data in mind!*

You know, I ran my module this afternoon a couple of time and it was fine .... I have just run it now and it errors with the same problem as you guys. What has changed since this afternoon??? A software upgrade?

HELP......


----------



## cojonesdetoro

Hi,

I wrote a stripped down mail sender that will send a text file as the body of the message. Some non-tcl programers who find editing dailymail.tcl to suite their needs a daunting task may find this useful. It is, of course, just the important bits of dailymail stripped out. So the smartctl feature could have been added with:

smartctl -H -i /dev/hda >> message.out
df -vh >> message.out
mailfile.tcl message.out "Here's the file" [email protected]

My real hope is that we can take the various parts of dailymail.tcl and make them into seperate modules. You can then take the bits that you like and leave the others out like this:

#!/bin/sh
(
echo "-----[ conflicts ]--------------"
showconflicts.tcl 
echo "-----[ FS Usage ]-------------"
df -vh
echo "----[ Other Messages ]--------"
if tivorebootedlast24hours.tcl
then
echo "Alert! tivo has recently rebooted"
fi
) > message.out
mailfile.tcl message.out "Tivo Messages for $( date )" [email protected]

I posted this in that other site and thought I'd post here too

regards.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> I think this one is outside of my sphere of knowledge. The error information is :


Figured it out....

It is a size thing, so my strategy for creating the graphic (200 x image references) blew the memory permitted to store the email content. I do not know how to expand the memory pool allocated, so I re-evaluated my strategy where the graphic is concerned and now just use a maximum of 6 image references rather than 200.

This should not be a problem any more, but it is an interesting warning - if you have a lot of entries in the to-do, expiry and conflicts list it could blow the memory again - unlikely but possible!

Does anyone have any idea what this maximum size would be, so I can put a safeguard in the module? Also, does anyone have any idea how I could increase the allocated memory pool for this module?

The updated module has some changes in the .cfg file, providing variables for the graphics used and the thresholds between low-medium-high for the space available used graph! The graphics have also changed - you will need to replace them. Obviously the dailymail_jazz.tcl has also changed.

MODULE UPDATED - SEE LATER POST FOR UPDATE VERSION....

Sorry for any incovenience - it is a learning curve for me 

cheers

Chris


----------



## mognuts

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Sorry for any incovenience - it is a learning curve for me *


No worries, its a great hack!

I can confirm that this latest version (0.9) works on my machine.

Thanks for all your hard work Mr Onion.

Mognuts


----------



## Nihilator

I can't try it myself, yet, because I've really screwed up my TiVoWeb with the non-beta version, and I want to work that out first. Will probably give it a run tomorrow.

--Chris


----------



## sanderton

If the reference is to "mempool" I think these are the inter-process communications system which TiVo TCL uses. You can allocate a larger one on the script start, but I'm not clear why it would be used at all if you are not explicitly using it?


----------



## mognuts

I've just discovered a minor problem with the red dot blast indicator.

If you try to start _startrd_ from rc.sysinit.author (which doesnt't work) the red dot blast indicator says 'red dot blast is active', even though it isn't.

Not a major problem - just starting it manually from telnet is the answer -but I thought I would mention it.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by mognuts _
> *I've just discovered a minor problem with the red dot blast indicator.
> 
> If you try to start startrd from rc.sysinit.author (which doesnt't work) the red dot blast indicator says 'red dot blast is active', even though it isn't.
> 
> Not a major problem - just starting it manually from telnet is the answer -but I thought I would mention it. *


Yep, the only way at the moment to see if the "no red dot" blaster is active is to check for the process existance in "ps ax" output. My next project is to hack the no red blaster to have a log etc. like endpad, and then it should be able to identify whether or not it is actually running with better accuracy.

It is a known bug that the "no red dot" modules do not run if you start from rc.sysinit.author. I would remove that entry if I were you and start it manually using the tivoweb .itcl file bundles with the dailymail_jazz zip file,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Nihilator

tivo-onion:
Well, to the best of my knowledge, I've got everything up and running again, on all three machines. I freshly re-installed the non-beta version of TiVoWeb 1.9.4, overwriting the ui.itcl files (which I didn't know to do from the TiVoWeb readme!) and adding senddailymail.itcl and controlpadding.itcl. I've also got cron running (for dailymail_jazz.tcl), as well as endpad.tcl and autospace.tcl. And on top of that, I've also finally gotten around to configuring each TiVoWeb for access through the router (odd port, plus username/password).

Dailymail_jazz 0.9 seems to work just fine from the command line. I'll post again in a couple of days after its had the opportunity to be cron'd a few times (8:10, 8:15, and 8:20 each morning...I spread the three machines apart by 5 minutes each so the smtp server doesn't get three outgoing mails simultaneously.)

Thanks again for a great makeover for an already great utility!

--Chris


----------



## MonTheFish

any chance of a read me on this...I've just downloaded the current version dailymail_jazz v0.3.jazz.0.9.zip and I have no idea where the 21 files go


----------



## Nihilator

> _Originally posted by MonTheFish _
> *any chance of a read me on this...I've just downloaded the current version dailymail_jazz v0.3.jazz.0.9.zip and I have no idea where the 21 files go  *


Dailymail_jazz.tcl and dailymail.cfg go in /var/hack. Don't forget to chmod 755 dailymail_jazz.tcl.

The three .itcl files go in the modules directory of TiVoWeb. If you did a standard installation, that would be /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules.

ls and ps go in /var/hack/bin. chmod 755 them, too.

The whole TivoDailyMail folder goes in the external http server of your choice. I guess some people could set it up so that the TiVo could serve the graphics, too, but I'm okay with just sticking it in the graphics directory of a domain that I've got hosted elsewhere. It just needs to be somewhere where your mail program can access it any time you want to view your Dailymail.

--Chris


----------



## MonTheFish

cheers for that


----------



## AdyJ

Can anyone explain how to serve the graphics from TivoWeb please?


----------



## Milhouse

It would appear that if you put the images in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images then the external URL to access the images will be:

With "tivo" prefix: http://<ip address>/tivo/img/<imagename>
Without prefix: http://<ip address>/img/<imagename>

e.g. http://217.155.xxx.xxx/tivo/img/boot.jpg

This method works for me and I'm using a reverse proxied TiVo behind a Linux/Apache server. It should work similarly for a port-forwarded connection direct to the TiVo.


----------



## mognuts

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *I would remove that entry if I were you and start it manually using the tivoweb .itcl file bundles with the dailymail_jazz zip file.*


 I tried this and it doesn't appear to work (even though the daily mail report says that it's active). Can somebody else confirm this? The only way I can get red dot blast to work is from the bash prompt under telnet.


----------



## DJBlack

Chaps

Sorry for being thick here...

I have changed my tivoweb listening port and need to use tivo as my webserver for the graphics...

Assuming I put the images in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images, how in the URL do I specifiy the port?

http://<ip address>/tivo/img/<imagename>

Any thoughts much appreciated!

One last idea... given the now 21 page thread length, has anyone writted an FAQ for all the bits? Also, one place to find all the bits would be good too!!

Sorry if this apprears lazy - I just dont get time to visit daily and keep up to speed.

Thanks chaps

David


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by DJBlack _
> *I have changed my tivoweb listening port and need to use tivo as my webserver for the graphics...
> 
> Assuming I put the images in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images, how in the URL do I specifiy the port?
> 
> http://<ip address>/tivo/img/<imagename>*


 More generally, it's http(s)://username[email protected]ort/tivo/img/.


----------



## MikeMcr

> _Originally posted by ccwf _
> *More generally, it's http(s)://username[email protected]ort/tivo/img/. *


 You can forget about the username/password syntax if you are using Microsoft Internet Explorer:

http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2...emove_support_for_usernames_in_http_urls.html

Michael


----------



## DJBlack

Thanks People... I will give it a go.....

Interesting to see the @ is being removed....

D


----------



## 10203

_Originally posted by tivo-onion _
*Yep, the only way at the moment to see if the "no red dot" blaster is active is to check for the process existance in "ps ax" output. My next project is to hack the no red blaster to have a log etc. like endpad, and then it should be able to identify whether or not it is actually running with better accuracy.*

Yup, ps is the only way to reliably tell if noreddot is running. It creates /tmp/blastir when it's sending the backup key, but there's nothing around to check when it's not blasting.

Not sure I agree with the logic for having a log file for reddot - ps shows you what's running as you run ps, a log file is only as up to date as the last time it was updated. A 'ps | grep noreddot' once a day when dailymail runs will take less CPU time than to update a status log every few minutes.


----------



## thepatrician

tivo-onion - I just noticed that in todays dailymail_jazz it was telling me that endpad wasn't running.

I checked and everything looked okay on the endpad front (the logfile was being updated every minute) so I did a bit of digging in the dailymail_jazz script. When the script is checking the date/time the log file was changed it looks like the date/time returned by 'ls' doesn't have a leading zero if the day is < 10 and thus the comparison with the times generated by dailymail would always fail as they do have a leading zero.

To fix this, I changed the *%d* to *%e* on the lines where the variables *twominbefore, oneminbefore, now, and oneminafter* are set (lines 1558 to 1561) in the endpad checking section to suppress the leading zero for the day no.

Cheers to yourself, sanderton and everyone else involved for a great hack by the way,
thepatrician.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

> _Originally posted by thepatrician _
> *tivo-onion - I just noticed that in todays dailymail_jazz it was telling me that endpad wasn't running.
> *


Had exactly the same problem myself today. I'll try those alterations myself when I get chance.


----------



## alextegg

Checking my Tivo from Pocket PC over GPRS whilst skiing   I get the same dailyMail report that endpad isn't running but the logs are visible in Tivoweb  
HTH 

Alex


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by alextegg _
> *Checking my Tivo from Pocket PC over GPRS whilst skiing   I get the same dailyMail report that endpad isn't running but the logs are visible in Tivoweb
> HTH
> 
> Alex *


No worries, I will get a fix out soon! I had the problem myself but was ignorant about the %d -> %e problem. I have now switched and am testing.

There are a number of new functions in my current version, so I will release in next day or two after some testing,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Here we go:

I have a new augmented and bug fixed version of dailymail_jazz. New features include:

- bug fix of the endpad running function - which started saying that it was not running on 1st Feb.
- Display of thumb graphics next to "to-do" items.
- Clickable link from thumb graphics to lj's update thumbs tivoweb script
- highlighting of those "to-do" items that will most likely not record due to endpad padding functionality / criteria.
- display of "unlikely to record" grapic next to those items that will most likely not record due to endpad - including reason information.
- attach links so that an email can be-resent with a longer hours ahead period - so you can check a longer period ahead if you are vacationing etc - up to 168 hour (1 week).
- added link from conflicts to lj's version of tivoweb "series" module with slotfree functionality.
- added link to sanderton's tivoweb re-order passes module.

The following files have been updated and included with all other in the zip files available:

- dailymail_jazz.tcl - many many changes
- dailymail.cfg - new and updated variables.
- senddailymail.itcl - minor changes - but must have to create dailymail from emial / tivoweb.

There are new graphics also.

Files should be placed into the following locations:

/var/hack
- dailymail_jazz.tcl
- dailymail.cfg

/var/hack/bin
- ps
- ls

/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules
- senddailymail.itcl
- noreddotcontrol.itcl
- controlpadding.itcl

_your images directory available on your webserver_/tivodailymail
- all images

make sure everything is FTP'ed binary and then chmod'ed 755. You will also need to do a quick reload in tivoweb to register the .itcl modules.

You can find the "partner" tivoweb modules that add the extra functionality to the email from the following locations if you don't already know / have them installed:

endpad
- sanderton module - http://www.beaconhill.plus.com/TiVo/tivohacks.htm 
noreddot
- lj module - http://www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/ 
slotfree / conflict
- lj module - http://www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/ 
re-order season passes
- sanderton module - http://www.beaconhill.plus.com/TiVo/tivohacks.htm 
smartctl
- http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1675350#post1675350

I have hacked pieces from many other people modules - probably too many to mention here - so apologies if you see your code.

Let me know if there any bugs,

FILE LINK REMOVED - SEE LATER POST FOR VERSION 0.21

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Chris, is there anything I need to do for the hours ahead link at the bottom of the mail to work? If I click it at present I get 36 hours ahead no matter what. I've replaced all the files with the newest versions.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Prof. Yaffle _
> *Chris, is there anything I need to do for the hours ahead link at the bottom of the mail to work? If I click it at present I get 36 hours ahead no matter what. I've replaced all the files with the newest versions. *


Prof.....it sounds like you did not do a reload of modules in tivoweb. Try that, also do a command line invocation of dailymail_jazz with a parameter and see if that works:

/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl 72

if that does not work, take a look at your dailymail.log in /var/log and look at the first couple of lines, after trying a 72 or something big from tivoweb.... You can also try typing straight into the url box - www.yourtivodomain.com/extramail/72 in your browser.

let me know,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Whoops, I feel stupid now  You're right, I hadn't restarted TiVoweb. Working perfectly now and looking excellent. Thanks Chris.


----------



## fysmd

I think I've set everything up OK but I get the following:

bash-2.02# ./dailymail_jazz.tcl
hours ahead value is now : 36
can't read "::version": no such variable
while executing
"if {$::version >= 3} {
set guideindexdir "/GuideIndexV2"
} else {
set guideindexdir "/GuideIndex"
}"
(file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl" line 642)
invoked from within
"source /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 1467)


----------



## 10203

*can't read "::version": no such variable*

I'll take a stab at ...load a later version of TiVoWeb Plus?


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *can't read "::version": no such variable
> 
> I'll take a stab at ...load a later version of TiVoWeb Plus?  *


There should be no need to use TivoWeb Plus for dailymail_jazz! Not seen the version problem before.... ... or ... do you mean fysmd need to load a later version of TivoWeb Plus ... or not at all?

fysmd: have you tried the plain version of dailymail? does that work - if the plain version works then the jazzed version should work....let me know,

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

Very early versions of TiVoWeb Plus removed the $version3 variable and replaced it with $version. They very soon made it backwards compatible.


----------



## smiffy

Just a couple of questions.....

Do I need PS? I cant ftp into the BIN folder by default?

I can send/receive a HTML email, but if I go for standard I get this error:-

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_plainmail '' ''
can't read "objectid": no such variable
while executing
"string index $objectid 0"
(procedure "::action_plainmail" line 5)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


I also cant start soft padding - which I was running previously:-

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_startpadding '' ''
EndPad is already running
while executing
"exec $command 2 3 "
(procedure "::action_startpadding" line 11)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


Any help would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by smiffy _
> Just a couple of questions.....
> I also cant start soft padding - which I was running previously:-
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_startpadding '' ''
> *EndPad is already running*
> while executing
> "exec $command 2 3 "
> (procedure "::action_startpadding" line 11)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


The answer is in the question!


----------



## smiffy

OK, but the email says thats it's not running!!

I've done a full reset and the new menu item lets me start it so I'll see how it goes.

Another thing I've noticeed is that my Cron job is still generating the original style email. Do I need to change this command line (if so how) or is it just easiest to use the menu options?


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by smiffy _
> *OK, but the email says thats it's not running!!
> 
> I've done a full reset and the new menu item lets me start it so I'll see how it goes.
> 
> Another thing I've noticeed is that my Cron job is still generating the original style email. Do I need to change this command line (if so how) or is it just easiest to use the menu options? *


1. check your dailymail.cfg file and make sure that the "endpadexecfilename" variable is set to "endpad.tcl" and not "endpadplus.tcl" ... or make sure that it is set to the name of the endpad program you are using.

2. Change your cron line to something like:

45 5 * * 0-6	/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1

This one starts runs dailymail_jazz at 5.45am daily.

3. yes you need "ps" and "ls" in your /var/hack/bin file. Alternatively, you could put them in /var/hack and change the settings in the dailymail.cfg file to correspond to the new locations of "ps" and "ls".

4. i find that the best way to edit UNIX files is do it on the PC using textpad (can be found at www.textpad.com), make sure when you save you save in "UNIX" format and then FTP binary to the relevant location on your tivo.

5. The "plain HTML email" option on the tivoweb module uses the original dailymail.tcl module - this is usually available at the top of this tread ... this just gives a couple of different options if required. If you don't want this, then edit the senddailymail.itcl file to remove this option.

6. There are lots of switch on / off options available in the dailymail.cfg file, - have a quick spin through and make sure everything corresponds to your system setup and has the right preferences set!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

My fault on the "send plain html email" error - there was a small bug in the senddailymail.itcl file - shows how often i use it. Here is an update that should work just fine.....

Remember to remove the ".txt" from the file before using!


----------



## MonTheFish

installed the new version last night and mail was sent fine. When I try and send one now from tivo web I get the following error

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_extramail '' ''
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


any ideas?


----------



## Fozzie

Exactly the same here too. Also the cron job one failed too. From the dailymail log:

Got reply: 220 mta04-svc.ntlworld.com ESMTP server (InterMail vM.4.01.03.37 201-229-121-137-20020806) ready Tue, 3 Feb 2004 18:51:14 +0000
Connected
Got reply: 250 mta04-svc.ntlworld.com
HELO acknowledged
Got reply: 250 Sender <[email protected]> Ok
From acknowledged
Got reply: 550 Invalid recipient: <[email protected]>
Connection rejected

Notice the missing '.com' on the end of the invalid recipient line.


----------



## tivo-onion

MonTheFish,

it looks like you have not uploaded the new version of senddailymail.itcl to the /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules folders, chmod'ed 755 * or done a reload in tivoweb - use the version of senddailymail.itcl in the post above...

cheers

Chris


----------



## dialanothernumb

Is anyone happily running dailymail or the jazzed version with Tivoweb plus?


----------



## fysmd

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Very early versions of TiVoWeb Plus removed the $version3 variable and replaced it with $version. They very soon made it backwards compatible. *


Umm, I have RC4 installed - I've even removed the whole tivoweb-tcl directory, reinstalled RC4 and tried again - same error 

Not tried vanila DailyMai - can't DL it at the moment for some reason??


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *MonTheFish,
> 
> it looks like you have not uploaded the new version of senddailymail.itcl to the /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules folders, chmod'ed 755 * or done a reload in tivoweb - use the version of senddailymail.itcl in the post above...
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris *


I'm getting the same error & am running all the right versions.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *I'm getting the same error & am running all the right versions. *


have you tried running dailymail_jazz.tcl from the UNIX command prompt.

try:

/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl

also try:

/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl 72

let me know what the responses are....

Also, take a look at the contents of /var/logs/dailymail_jazz.log after you have attempted to run the tivoweb senddailymail module and tell me / attach the contents.

What version of tivoweb are you running?

If you can pm me a copy of the senddailymail.itcl file you are using I will inspect that also...

cheers

Chris


----------



## MonTheFish

email worked for me after 5 goes of trying to run it from tivi web...who knows


----------



## Fozzie

ok, fixed my probs. Did a full (instead of quick) reload of TivoWeb modules and put the right email address in dailymail.cfg! All been working fine for 2 days now.


----------



## alextegg

Got the jazzed version working fine now, it's cool 

tivo-onion - a previous version of this had the programme titles and episode titles as links directly into tivoweb which I liked, any chance? ;-)

Also, I use orenosp with two forwarded ports both secured on high port numbers via SSL certificate etc but don't have an unsecured web server anywhere to put the pictures on, so currently use dailymail w/o the images. Anyone any suggestions for free picture hosting sites I could use, or better still, anyone able to point me somewhere where they are already hosting the pics that those of us without the facilities could use ? 

TIA

Alex


----------



## sanderton

You should be able to host the images on the TiVo itself - TivoWeb can serve graphics.


----------



## alextegg

Yes, but my Tivoweb is accessed via certificate and username/password authentication over SSL.

How do you do configure dailymail to do that?

Or am I missing something obvious? 



Alex


----------



## sanderton

DaiyMail doesn't send the images; your e-mail client loads them when you open the e-mail. If your PC where you read the mail can access TiVoweb, then it should be able to read the pics. You might need to hack the code to use https, I'm not sure.


----------



## alextegg

I realise that, but dailymail forms the email with the urls to the images in it?

They would normally say something like http://server/directory/image.jpg for each one, I can change to https://server/directory/image.jpg but the email client won't cope with the secure authentication?


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by alextegg _
> *the email client won't cope with the secure authentication? *


Should just throw up the log-in. Mine does.


----------



## alextegg

ok, will try it, thanks

Alex


----------



## Milhouse

I have the images on my personal web space (hosted by Zen) and will make it available over weekend once I've uploaded the latest images - use if you have no other alternative.


----------



## smiffy

Hmmm.... it worked for a couple of days and now i get this when I launch a Jazz email

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_extramail '' ''
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## tivo-onion

Take a look in the log file and see what the module error was? The .itcl file has no error handling in it so it is not too helpful! Let us know what is in the logfile....


----------



## ookami85

I'm getting the same error as fysmd:

I get the following at Bash:
bash-2.02# ./dailymail_jazz.tcl
hours ahead value is now : 36
can't read "::version": no such variable
while executing
"if {$::version >= 3} {
set guideindexdir "/GuideIndexV2"
} else {
set guideindexdir "/GuideIndex"
}"
(file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl" line 642)
invoked from within
"source /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 1467)

And the following at tivoweb:
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_extramail '' ''
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I am also running the newest version tivowebplus. Any help will be appriciated. If any other info is needed post a reply, Thanks.


----------



## jwarren1234

Thanks everyone for all the work on this, great addition to my TiVo!!

So I have a suggestion, I am not sure if it is even possible but thought I would throw it out!

I personally do not use cron to have the report sent to me automatically but use TiVo web to send it manually, would it be possible to have a box added to the interface so you can choose what e-mail address you want the report sent to?

Just curious.

Jeremy


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by ookami85 _
> *I'm getting the same error as fysmd:
> 
> I get the following at Bash:
> bash-2.02# ./dailymail_jazz.tcl
> hours ahead value is now : 36
> can't read "::version": no such variable
> while executing
> "if {$::version >= 3} {
> set guideindexdir "/GuideIndexV2"
> } else {
> set guideindexdir "/GuideIndex"
> }"
> (file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl" line 642)
> invoked from within
> "source /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl"
> (file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 1467)
> 
> And the following at tivoweb:
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_extramail '' ''
> child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> "exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
> (procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> 
> I am also running the newest version tivowebplus. Any help will be appriciated. If any other info is needed post a reply, Thanks. *


The dailymail_jazz module only uses the "version3" variable which it sets in the code itself. It does not use a "version" variable, which is in the "index.itcl" module. See sanderton's post from earlier - here. & LJ's suggestion - here

cheers

Chris


----------



## Milhouse

All the images from the latest Daily Mail (all 27 of them!) are available here _if you don't have your own hosting_:

http://www.nmacleod.com/public/tivo


----------



## tivo-onion

Anyone,

if I am to support the "version" variable, could somebody please let me know the array of value options for the range of tivo options out there?

I am assuming that: version = 2.5 for uk tivos
and version = 3 for direct tivos

could anyone correct me if I am incorrect please

cheers

Chris


----------



## 10203

_Originally posted by tivo-onion _
*if I am to support the "version" variable, could somebody please let me know the array of value options for the range of tivo options out there?*

Personally I wouldn't spend any time on it Chris. As far as I understand it TiVoWeb Plus inadvertently broke a number of exisiting TiVoWeb modules by trying to roll the version number checking into a new "version" variable. The more recent versions (several weeks worth at least) put back support for the TiVoWeb "version3" variable.

If it's still broken then the people who're running TiVoWeb Plus should post bug reports over on the other place's forums* so the authors of TiVoWeb Plus are made aware and can fix it. Falcontx seems to be the guy to report errors to.

*: The Database of Deals 

Edit: ...though ookami85 says they're running the latest version, so maybe it got broken again...


----------



## sanderton

I think the current TWP has BOTH variables in it; the fix they put in repaired the damage to modules which expected to be able to read the version3 variable, but DailyMail is different; it pretends to be http-d.tcl (or whatever the main TiVowWeb core is called) and calls index.itcl. Index.itcl expects the version variable to be initialised, but DailyMail in its current form hasn't done that.

All the code I've seen is along the lines of testing if version is >= 3, so a 

global version
set version 2

should be fine for a UK machine.


----------



## fysmd

Yes, this fixes my ::version problem but now I get a get_space problem 

bash-2.02# ./dailymail_jazz.tcl
hours ahead value is now : 36
couldn't execute "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/get_space": no such file or directory
while executing
"error $error"
(procedure "get_totalsizes" line 9)
invoked from within
"get_totalsizes "
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 1488)


----------



## sanderton

Sounds like you haven't got "getspace" installed in that directory, judging by the error messgae saying that.


----------



## ChrisJB

Look thru the jazz script for get_space... it defaults to the tivoweb-tcl directory. You need to change it to /tivoweb-tcl/bin_ppc or something like that

FWIW, my entire solution to the TWP compatibility issue was (as well as amending the above, to lift the old index.itcl and util.itcl files from TW 1.9.4 and place them in the /var/hack directory. You then amend the dailymail_jazz script to point to those files.

Hackety hack and makes upgrading a bit messy but it works.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I really love this little hack -- maybe I just like getting e-mail that doesn't imply that I'm deficient in some physical way.

So I thought it would be fun to add information about the running temperature, uptime and the TiVo hacks currently running on the machine. One note: The file specifies that the config file is in the /var/hack/dailymail directory, which is where I keep all this stuff.

Just for the record, here's the cron job I've created to send me mail in the morning:
# Five after eight a.m., Maine time, every weekday, push dailymail
5 13 * * 1-5 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/hack/log/dailymail_jazz 2>&1

My thanks to sanderton and tivo-onion for this contribution.


----------



## managerxxx

All looks good from the dailymail front but for some reason the cron process doesn't start up from the rc.sysinit.author file (or from rc.sysinit for that matter). I'm running it as /var/hack/bin/cron &. If I start the process manually I get the mails without any issue - it's just the fact that it won't start at boot. (Note: I'm using tivosh and ps to check for the process running).

Has anyone got any suggestions please???

Cheers


----------



## PortlandPaw

I found that you have to be sure that cron isn't running in multiple instances. You get an error if you try. So make sure that cron is only started by one of your startup scripts.

Also, I had a problem with cron that wasn't really cron at all -- I was trying to run rsync from cron with no success. I finally got rsync to output some error messages and determined that rsync was sick. I installed a fresh copy of rsync and everything has run fine ever since.

Maybe you have a similar problem -- try reinstalling the cron executable.

Finally, be sure that cron is executable by doing chmod 777 cron in the cirectory where it lives.

Something should work...good luck.


----------



## managerxxx

Thanks Portland - I could understand where you're coming from if cron didn't work from the cmd line but it does......(or am I missing something)

Cheers


----------



## smiffy

Hmmm minews work... but now is stopped.... with these error messages...

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_extramail '' ''
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--



INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_plainmail '' ''
can't read "objectid": no such variable
while executing
"string index $objectid 0"
(procedure "::action_plainmail" line 5)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


I've tried a reboot and that makes no different


----------



## PortlandPaw

Smiffy, that may be the same error I saw when I tried to send mail from TivoWeb. But the jazzed version worked fine, so my simple solution was to clip the offending option from sendmail.itcl and ignore the problem. And, sure enough, it went away!

And, managerxxx, oddly enough rsync worked from the command line but not from cron. So I'd still try swapping out your cron file.


----------



## managerxxx

Portland et al

Could you post the size of your cron file please - I'm using the one linked from Sandertons website but still have the issues starting it automatically at boot (see previous post).

Cheers


----------



## PortlandPaw

My cron file is dated July 30, 2002 with a size of 131312.

Go get 'em!


----------



## managerxxx

Ditto - my cron is exactly the same size so I don't think my problems are anything to do with having the wrong cron....

Mmmmmmmm


----------



## PortlandPaw

Still could be corrupted...


----------



## managerxxx

Thanks for your patience on this one Portland....

.....I uploaded a new copy of the file and had the same problems and then thought I'd change the order in which my hacks load at startup - voila!! Loading cron first fixes the problem.

Thanks again for your help/suggestions.


----------



## tivo-onion

Here we are, an updated and shiny version 0.23 of dailymail_jazz plus associated files. The new changes are as follows:

-----------------------------
1. Added in support for suggestion equalisation i.e. all suggestions are equal - but are still second class citizens when compared to scheduled recordings.

As far as I can figure, this is not endpadplus which makes all suggestions + scheduled recordings equal - HOWEVER I MAY BE WRONG HERE - APOLOGIES IF I AM!

In order to update your standard version of endpad.tcl to make all suggestion equal:

find the following code lines in the endpad.tcl file:
_
if {$gap < $endpadding && $nselectiontype == 6} {

DeleteSuggestion "$nextrecfsid"

set endpadtoset $endpadding

} else {
_
and update them to the following line:
_
if {$gap < $endpadding && $nselectiontype == 6 && $cselectiontype != 6} {

DeleteSuggestion "$nextrecfsid"

set endpadtoset $endpadding

} else {
_
you will need to set the relevant variable in the dailymail.cfg file to true as here:
_
set suggestioneq true
_
or alternatively set it to false if you do not want to make the updates to endpad.tcl.

PLEASE BE AWARE, I TAKE NO RESPONSIBILITY FOR YOU TRASHING YOUR COPY OF ENDPAD.TCL!

-----------------------------
2. Added in support for recording equalisation for endpadplus users, where everything is equal - AGAIN, I MAY BE WRONG HERE ABOUT WHAT ENDPADPLUS DOES - APOLOGIES IF I AM!

you will need to set the relevant variable in the dailymail.cfg file to true as here:
_
set everythingeq true
_
or alternatively set it to false if you do not use endpadplus.

-----------------------------
3. Modified the code so that back to back suggestions are recorded - the true behaviour of endpad.

-----------------------------
4. Added experimental support for tivowebplus users and the "version" variable.

-----------------------------
5. Added capability to pass in an alternate email recipient on the commandline and through tivoweb with a new updated version of the senddailymail.itcl module, also provided in the attached zip file.

on the command line two arguments are now allowed, the override "hours ahead" value and the override "recipient email", for example.....
_
dailymail_jazz.tcl 72 [email protected]
_
......will send a jazz dailymail to "[email protected]" looking ahead for the next 72 hours.

the new senddailymail.tcl file is self explanatory.

------------------------------
6. Added the general heathcheck functionality provided by PortlandPaw with some presentation tidyups. You will need to set the order of your display modules, including this one in the updated dailymail.cfg file.

There is also a new emergency temperature guage with a new graphic "thermometer.gif" that you should place in the normal images directory along with all other images. You should set the warning termperature in the .cfg file.
_
set emergencytempcentigrade 50
_
------------------------------

I HAVE MODIFIED THIS POST TO POINT TO A BUG FIX WITH TIVOWEB EMAIL RECIPIENT OVERRIDE.

I have been running it for a few days so it seems fairly stable. See earlier posts here if you are new to this module and don't know where the files go.

DOWNLOAD REMOVED - SEE LATER POSTS

The actual updated files are:

- dailymail_jazz.tcl
- senddailymail.itcl
- dailymail.cfg
- thermometer.gif

enjoy, and please send me info on any bugs you find,

cheers

Chris


----------



## jwarren1234

works great!

Thanks for adding the alternate e-mail address


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by jwarren1234 _
> *works great!
> 
> Thanks for adding the alternate e-mail address  *


No problem....however, be aware that your email server must be able to accept the email id you use! If you get a crash it may be for that reason! My email server is very sensitive that way!

cheers

Chris


----------



## PortlandPaw

Nicely done! I put it through its paces and it worked perfectly, both via cron and from TivoWeb. Thank you for standardizing the format - I was bit too lazy to do that. This has evolved into a great little hack with true utility. I like the concept of group software development! What fun!


----------



## Fozzie

Great stuff. However, mine didn't send to the override email address from Tivoweb - it sent to the dailymail.cfg address. From the log:

dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Global variable definition complete.
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Configuration file usage complete.
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Completed other preperation.
argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
argument 2 passed in ::: >>(tivoweb entered email)@ntlworld.com<<
a new recipient email found in argument 2
recipient email value is now : (dailymail.cfg email)@ntlworld.com


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *Great stuff. However, mine didn't send to the override email address from Tivoweb - it sent to the dailymail.cfg address. From the log:
> 
> dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Global variable definition complete.
> dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Configuration file usage complete.
> dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Completed other preperation.
> argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
> argument 2 passed in ::: >>(tivoweb entered email)@ntlworld.com<<
> a new recipient email found in argument 2
> recipient email value is now : (dailymail.cfg email)@ntlworld.com *


Yes, my fault - there is a feature of the tivoweb senddailymail.itcl module that even when you don't send a hours ahead argument, it still thinks you have, with a value of 'space'. Wierd.....

Anyway, it is fixed now. The new version DOWNLOAD REMOVED - SEE LATER POSTS

If you can be bothered to refresh your .cfg file and add the new "thermometer.gif" graphic, there is also an emergency temperature feature in the modules now. If you cannot be bothered then there should be no problem and it should work anyway.

I have updated the version in the my previous posting also,

cheers

Chris


----------



## PortlandPaw

Thanks for the quick fix! 

It may have been me, but when I sent e-mail from TivoWeb (which worked fine) and then selected "send another daily mail" it sent another e-mail without waiting for a change (if desired) in the override address or dispatching with the Send e-mail button.

And here's an idea for what I think would be a neat feature. How hard would it be to add an "extra text" field to the senddailymail.itcl module (and, I guess, to senddailymail_jazz.itcl, as well, to accomodate the TivoWeb entries)?

That would provide a way to tell yourself why you're sending the extra e-mail or, if it's going somewhere else, to tell the person what it's about. What sparked the idea is that I'd like to send an e-mail to my nephew and say, "hey, look what my TiVo can do!"

As usual, onion, nice work!


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *Thanks for the quick fix!
> 
> It may have been me, but when I sent e-mail from TivoWeb (which worked fine) and then selected "send another daily mail" it sent another e-mail without waiting for a change (if desired) in the override address or dispatching with the Send e-mail button.
> 
> And here's an idea for what I think would be a neat feature. How hard would it be to add an "extra text" field to the senddailymail.itcl module (and, I guess, to senddailymail_jazz.itcl, as well, to accomodate the TivoWeb entries)?
> 
> That would provide a way to tell yourself why you're sending the extra e-mail or, if it's going somewhere else, to tell the person what it's about. What sparked the idea is that I'd like to send an e-mail to my nephew and say, "hey, look what my TiVo can do!"
> 
> As usual, onion, nice work! *


Here you go Portland - just for you.........

changes:

1. the ability to view the latest generated email via tivoweb as well as via email.

2. the ability to add a message from tivoweb - only from tivoweb. This does not use arguments so you cannot send the message from the commandline!

3. a quick utility to view text or html through tivoweb.

updated files:
- dailymail_jazz.tcl
- dailymail.cfg
- senddailymail.itcl

new files:
- viewdailymail.itcl
- viewhtml.itcl
- message.gif

all files go in the usual places - if you are a newbie see earlier release posts for information:

The new file can be found here: 
DOWNLOAD REMOVED - SEE LATER POSTS

enjoy,

Chris


----------



## Fozzie

Looking good so far. I like the comments bit on the email 

(When using the email override, I still get a copy of the email (less comments) to the .cfg email address too - was this planned?)


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *Looking good so far. I like the comments bit on the email
> 
> (When using the email override, I still get a copy of the email (less comments) to the .cfg email address too - was this planned?) *


Fozzie,

I am confused by your problem here. I had not seen it myself, and have just done 3 or 4 checks and still cannot replicate it. It must be a problem specific to your setup...or does anyone else have the problem? Do you have multiple instances of one of the modules running? It seems really strange that you get two different emails sent? If you override the hours ahead, then do you get two mails also, one with override and one with .cfg original? Are you pressing the refresh/reload button on your browser, or clicking the back button? These may do it!

cheers

Chris


----------



## PortlandPaw

Wow, you've been busy! Thank you!


----------



## smiffy

How about including the Jazz version number at the bottom of the email??? I'm not sure which version I currently on!


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Fozzie,
> 
> I am confused by your problem here. I had not seen it myself, and have just done 3 or 4 checks and still cannot replicate it.........*


Neither can I now - everything works as expected?!?! (I must have either used back on my browser/refreshed a page or it was something to do with my server based anti-spam app).

Sorry for the false alarm.


----------



## ddub

Hi,

Ok what have I done wrong.
Just upgraded to the latest version 0.25 i believe.

Put all the right files in the right places, and Chmod'd them.
edited config file using joe no so old values are identical to older config file.

When I run it I get to this stage: (only latter part here for space saving)

*Check start time overlap for back-to-back suggestions
There is no overlap.
Record
Item: 13
Check start time overlap for back-to-back suggestions
There is an overlap -> this programme will probably not be recorded.
NoRecord
Item: 14
Record
Compiling expiration list...*

at this stage I loose my network connection to the tivo, telnet FTP and HTTP. Huh? any Ideas?

Darren


----------



## ddub

Just seen why Im loosing the net connection, its crashing the tivo at that point and rebooting it.

Does anyone have the old version 0.20 zip file, thats the last one I had fully working ( the first one with the thumbs)

cheers,
Darren


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by ddub _
> *Just seen why Im loosing the net connection, its crashing the tivo at that point and rebooting it.
> 
> Does anyone have the old version 0.20 zip file, thats the last one I had fully working ( the first one with the thumbs)
> 
> cheers,
> Darren *


Darren,

I have never had the problem you have here, but I have put a load more debugging into the v0.25 version and some error catching. It should not now crash your tivo, but you should still check the log and see if you can itentify any errors where it creates the expiry or conflict list. Let me know what the errors are if you find them!

DOWNLOAD REMOVED - SEE LATER POSTS

cheers

Chris


----------



## ddub

Thanks for that Chris,

I get this far this time (only bottom part of output pasted here)

*within time period
showing : >>dbobj382<<
showingfsid : >>646031/11<<
startdate : >>12461<<
starttime : >>73678<<
rectime : >>1076704078<<
station : >>dbobj383<<
callsign : >>ITV1YOR<<
title : >>Learner Drivers<<
program:: >>dbobj384<<
series : >>dbobj385<<
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Checkpoint EXPIRE-003
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Checkpoint EXPIRE-004
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Checkpoint EXPIRE-005
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Checkpoint EXPIRE-006
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Checkpoint EXPIRE-007
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt Expiry Item Success!
---------------------------------------------------------------------
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Checkpoint EXPIRE-000
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Checkpoint EXPIRE-001
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt Expiry Item Success!
---------------------------------------------------------------------
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Checkpoint EXPIRE-000
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Checkpoint EXPIRE-001
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt Expiry Item Success!
---------------------------------------------------------------------
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Checkpoint EXPIRE-000
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Checkpoint EXPIRE-001
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt Expiry Item Success!
---------------------------------------------------------------------
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Checkpoint EXPIRE-000
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : Checkpoint EXPIRE-001
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt Expiry Item Success!
---------------------------------------------------------------------
=====================================================================
Email required.
dEbUg ChEcKpOiNt : About to send mail.*

about 1 minute wait here....

*couldn't open socket: connection timed out
while executing
"socket $mailserver 25"
(procedure "sendmail" line 6)
invoked from within
"sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "TiVo status e-mail for [clock format [
clock seconds] -format {%A %B %d, %Y} -gmt true]" $message"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2567)
bash-2.02#.
*

It didnt create a log file.

The mail server and address settings in the confing file are identical to my old settings that worked fine.

hope this helps...

Darren


----------



## sanderton

Try telnetting to the mailserver address on port 25; that looks like network/internet/remote end problem.


----------



## ddub

Sorted it,

In a bazarre twist of fate, Zen have changed the IP address of their mail server for the first time in , well since ever, on the same day I upgrade the daily mail software.

Just before, it was crashing the tivo before writing a log file.

Is with worth sticking with this debug version now, or going with a new 'complete' version?

thanks for Ur help,

Darren


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by ddub _
> *Sorted it,
> 
> In a bazarre twist of fate, Zen have changed the IP address of their mail server for the first time in , well since ever, on the same day I upgrade the daily mail software.
> 
> Just before, it was crashing the tivo before writing a log file.
> 
> Is with worth sticking with this debug version now, or going with a new 'complete' version?
> 
> thanks for Ur help,
> 
> Darren  *


go with this version : I added some extra debugging around sockets - may help identify problems in the future. I think I will make debugging turn on/offable at some point soon, as it is pretty useful for when these types of problem crop up!

DOWNLOAD REMOVED - SEE LATER POSTS

cheers

Chris


----------



## ddub

Thanks Chris,
Works fine.

can I make a suggestion?
In the next complete zip package, could you include a txt file that lists all the locations of the files? 
I know you do this on the web page, but sometimes you have to trawl through the 100's of pages in this thread, and can me out of date anyway.

cheers
Darren


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by ddub _
> *Thanks Chris,
> Works fine.
> 
> can I make a suggestion?
> In the next complete zip package, could you include a txt file that lists all the locations of the files?
> I know you do this on the web page, but sometimes you have to trawl through the 100's of pages in this thread, and can me out of date anyway.
> 
> cheers
> Darren *


No problem - will start doing that with every zip file I release - good point,

cheers

Chris


----------



## gardavis

I attempted an upgrade from version 7 to 27 and when I run the command manually, it does not get very far. After about a second, this is output to the screen:

*/var/hack => ./dailymail_jazz.tcl
": no such file or directory*

I read back a few pages to get the latest zip file with all the files and images and then replaced with the recently posted version 27. I think I got the files in the correct directories - the itcl files went into tivoweb-tcl/modules and the dailymail_jazz.tcl and the cfg file into /var/hack. Images are on my web server.

I updated the new cfg from the parameters from my old one.

Any ideas on how to determine what "blank" filename is being used?

Does the .tcl language have a line-by-line trace mode like the set -x in sh?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## gardavis

> _Originally posted by gardavis _
> 
> */var/hack => ./dailymail_jazz.tcl
> ": no such file or directory*


Solved by searching this thread - ftp using ws_ftp auto mode should have used binary mode. For some reason, my IE ftp stopped working so I used ws_ftp instead.

There have been quite a few updates since my last install and I am impressed.

Thanks!
Gary


----------



## managerxxx

TivoOnion

Thanks for dailymail_jazz - it just gets better and better. One question I do have is regarding logging. From V2.5 onwards I'm having erratic results with my cron job. According to the cron log the job is being run at the required time - however the only jazz logs that I see are those that appear to result from manually running from the web gui. If I run the jazz file manually I don't seem to have any problems. 

Is there anything else that I can do to debug the issues that I'm seeing? I assume that I should be able to pipe the jazz 'transactions' fired off from cron to a log file??

Thanks


----------



## PortlandPaw

I may have posted this before, but in case I didn't, this is the cronjob line that works every day for me:

# Fifteen after eight a.m., Maine time, every weekday, push dailymail
15 13 * * 1-5 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/hack/log/dailymail_jazz 2>&1

You'll note that I've put dailymail in its own directory, which requires adjustments to almost all the files to get the path correct.

Note to onion: A nice improvement would be to specify the path as being that where the executable was found. That can be done in html and dos, but I don't know about TCL.


----------



## ddub

Is it possible to have this module post to 2 email addresses automatically?

Would be nice to have one sent to home account, and one sent to work email address.

Darren


----------



## PortlandPaw

Tivo-onion says, 
"5. Added capability to pass in an alternate email recipient on the commandline and through tivoweb with a new updated version of the senddailymail.itcl module, also provided in the attached zip file.

on the command line two arguments are now allowed, the override "hours ahead" value and the override "recipient email", for example.....

dailymail_jazz.tcl 72 [email protected]

......will send a jazz dailymail to "[email protected]" looking ahead for the next 72 hours."

So one way to address your request would be to put in a second cronjob with the override e-mail address.


----------



## ddub

Thanks, Ill give it a go...

Darren


----------



## tivo-onion

Next version (v0.30) available with the following updated features:

1. The current module version number and release date is now added to the generated email.

2. The ability to send an email to up to 3 recipients has been added.

3. A dynamic debugging capability has been added to the module.

4. The link from the noreddot (lightulb) stopped graphic to the noreddotcontrol.itcl tivoweb module has been removed and the noreddotcontrol.itcl tivoweb module has been removed.

5. The capability to login to your mail server using base 64 encoded username and password has been provided.

All details in the included datasheet.

Module is available here,

enjoy and let me know if there are any problems,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Hmmm... Might be me Chris but I think something's missing from that file - the new version of dailymail_jazz.tcl.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Prof. Yaffle _
> *Hmmm... Might be me Chris but I think something's missing from that file - the new version of dailymail_jazz.tcl. *


Cheers Prof .... schoolboy error! It is there now!

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Cheers Chris. Works a treat. Cracking work yet again!


----------



## Fozzie

Looking good here too - great stuff.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I really like your HTML install/what's new page. Very nice touch. This remains one of my favorite TiVo features -- my thanks to you, Sanderton and all who contributed to the effort. Hey, that includes me!


----------



## del4

Thanks to all who have contributed to an excellent hack!

Just a quick suggestion to accomodate any 'colonials' who use this hack. (Just a minor thing really, but I think there's little else left to improve.) Could we use the _uktivo_ value to decide whether or not to use the existing UK conventions for dates and spellings vs. their US counterparts?

For example, in writing out the date of the email:

if {$uktivo == true} {
puts $chan "Date: [clock format [clock seconds] -format {%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S (%Z)} -gmt true]"
} else {
puts $chan "Date: [clock format [expr [clock seconds] + $tzoffset] -format {%A, %B %d, %Y %I:%M:%S%p}]"
}

 And to "correct" some misspellings in the generated email:

if {$uktivo == true} {
set sectionWithData "The following programmes are scheduled to record in the next $dmailHoursahead hours: "
} else {
set sectionWithData "The following programs are scheduled to record in the next $dmailHoursahead hours: "
}

Again, it's a minor thing, but is simple enough to add into the next version. What do you think?


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by del4 _
> *Could we use the uktivo value to decide whether or not to use the existing UK conventions for dates and spellings vs. their US counterparts?*


 Not for the Date: header. That header must be in the format  Date: Sat, 26 May 2001 11:13:00 -0500 (EST)
where the day of the week, seconds, and the parenthetical timezone name are optional. See RFC2822 for the details. Of course, some mail readers have the capability to show you the date in a localised format (which you are free to do), but it must be sent in that format.


----------



## ddub

New 0.30 version working well, however get this error if I set debug level to 0 :

*------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.30 (24/02/2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>0<<

invalid command name "}"
while executing
"}"
invoked from within
"if {$debuglvl>0} { puts "debug-$numargs argument(s) found"} }"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 211)
bash-2.02# ./dailymail_jazz.tcl*

Darren


----------



## del4

> _Originally posted by ccwf _
> *Not for the Date: header. That header must be in the format  Date: Sat, 26 May 2001 11:13:00 -0500 (EST)
> where the day of the week, seconds, and the parenthetical timezone name are optional. See RFC2822 for the details. Of course, some mail readers have the capability to show you the date in a localised format (which you are free to do), but it must be sent in that format. *


Interesting, because I modified the Date: header to send what I gave in my earlier post and it works fine...

I'm not so concerned about the Date in the mail header, but rather the dates shown in the generated email, "Here is the TiVo status as of Wednesday, February 25, 2004 09:08AM:"


----------



## ccwf

The legacy of Jon Postellots of formats are often accepted other than the one that is required to be sent.

As for the body, yes, you are free to do what you like there, of course.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by ddub _
> *New 0.30 version working well, however get this error if I set debug level to 0 :
> 
> ------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.30 (24/02/2004) - starting
> ------the debug level is set at >>0<<
> 
> invalid command name "}"
> while executing
> "}"
> invoked from within
> "if {$debuglvl>0} { puts "debug-$numargs argument(s) found"} }"
> (file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 211)
> bash-2.02# ./dailymail_jazz.tcl
> 
> Darren *


Bugger, there was one stray "}" in there ... I was surprised it even parsed / ran with it in there at all! I have updated the v0.30 file with the updated dailymail_jazz.tcl. You can get it from the zip file in the original email or get the replacement here. Please note I have not updated the release number for this minor bug fix!

This was only a problem when you set the debugging level to zero for some reason.

apologies and good spot,

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

All my hacks have the UK spellings; look on it as a small protest at having to work all day with software with "color" menus and "centered" text.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *All my hacks have the UK spellings; look on it as a small protest at having to work all day with software with "color" menus and "centered" text.  *


I agree! Also, working for a US company, and having to write company standardised English in documentation (i.e. American English) - it is pleasant not to have to worry about this kind of issue and pander to the needs of ........ ( I think I'll stop there before I put anyones nose out of joint!)

Long live the Queen's English. ;-)

Chris


----------



## PortlandPaw

I, too, have spent a few minutes with each new version doing some Americanization. Sacrilege, I know, but...

Here's what I've done each time:

# Changed "/var/hack/" to "/var/hack/dailymail/" (where appropriate)
# Changed [clock format [clock seconds] to [clock format [expr [clock seconds]-18000] -- (except in date: and using + $tzoffset is better)
# Changed "Here is the TiVo status as at _[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%a, %d %b %H:%M} -gmt true]_ : " to "Here is the status of your TiVo as of _[clock format [expr [clock seconds]-18000] -format {%A, %B %d, %I:%M %p}]_ : "
# Changed "hrs" to " hours"
# Changed "email" to "E-Mail"
# Changed "programme" to "program"
# Changed "Expiry" to "Expiration"

For the sake of consistency, I would suggest that the /var/hack/ path be added to the .cfg variables. As stability is achieved, it's unlikely that the config file will change greatly and you can highlight any specific changes in your nice new readme. That will save scanning the new .cfg for anything new.

So what will you do when the French and Arabic versions are requested?

Cheers!


----------



## iankb

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *So what will you do when the French and Arabic versions are requested?*


I think it's more of a problem when all of those Japanese users work out how to hack their versions of the TiVo.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *
> For the sake of consistency, I would suggest that the /var/hack/ path be added to the .cfg variables. As stability is achieved, it's unlikely that the config file will change greatly and you can highlight any specific changes in your nice new readme. That will save scanning the new .cfg for anything new.
> 
> Cheers! *


Question ... since you need the var/hack path to point to the dailymail.cfg file, how can i put that path into that file? Any ideas,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *
> # Changed [clock format [clock seconds] to [clock format [expr [clock seconds]-18000] -- (except in date: and using + $tzoffset is better)
> # Changed "Here is the TiVo status as at [clock format [clock seconds] -format {%a, %d %b %H:%M} -gmt true] : " to "Here is the status of your TiVo as of [clock format [expr [clock seconds]-18000] -format {%A, %B %d, %I:%M %p}] : "
> 
> Cheers! *


Portland,

re: the section of code which checks the currency of the endpad log file:


if { [string first $endpadexecfilename $shellmsg] > -1 } {
set nowtime [clock seconds]
set twominbefore "[clock format [expr $nowtime - 120] -format {%b %e %H:%M} -gmt true]"
if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "debug-twominbeforestring: >>$twominbefore<<"}
set oneminbefore "[clock format [expr $nowtime - 60] -format {%b %e %H:%M} -gmt true]"
if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "debug-oneminbeforestring: >>$oneminbefore<<"}
set now "[clock format [expr $nowtime + 0] -format {%b %e %H:%M} -gmt true]"
if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "debug-nowstring: >>$now<<"}
set oneminafter "[clock format [expr $nowtime + 60] -format {%b %e %H:%M} -gmt true]"
if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "debug-oneminafterstring: >>$oneminafter<<"}
if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "debug-perform ls"}

if {[catch { exec $listcmd -ls $endpadlogloc } listmsg]} {
# null
if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "debug-problem with log file existance"}
} else {
if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "debug-ls output : >>$listmsg<<"}
if { [string first "$twominbefore $endpadlogloc" $listmsg] > -1 } {
set endpadrunning "ok"


I noticed that it uses the "-gmt true" switch. Does this work for you, or should I use the tzoffset here also?

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Question ... since you need the var/hack path to point to the dailymail.cfg file, how can i put that path into that file? Any ideas,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris *


Use:

set pathname [file dirname [info script]]

to return the directory holding the current script, and do eveything else as relative from there. Then you can make the thing work wherever its put.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Onion, here's a quick improvement to the section of code that detects the hacks running. Please change "tivoweb" to "httpd-tt.tcl" in the list of keywords. The reason for this is that if TivoWeb is started by one of the init scripts, "tivoweb" shows up in the listing. But if it's shut down and then re-started via telnet, for some reason, the path isn't given, just the app. "httpd-tt.tcl" is common to both startup methods and will therefore (hopefully) work under all conditions.

Keep up the great work!

Dave


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Portland,
> 
> re: the section of code which checks the currency of the endpad log file:
> 
> I noticed that it uses the "-gmt true" switch. Does this work for you, or should I use the tzoffset here also?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris *


I haven't touched that part of the code as I'm not using endpad. Sorry, but I have no idea what would happen!

Dave


----------



## tivo-onion

I have a couple of questions re clocks, date and time:

1. I am assuming that the "-gmt" switch for clock related functions always renders the time in the GMT zone. Am I correct with this?

2. if I do an "ls -l" at the bash# prompt, are the times that appear in this directory listing effectively GMT times, or are they attuned to the locality?

The reason I ask, is that when checking the currency of the endpad log I am comparing the time shown as part of a "ls -l" command against the current time specified with the "-gmt" switch. Will this work the world-wide, or should I be using the "tzoffset" with the current time to match against the time specified via the "ls -l" command?

any help re: this would be great,

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

Chris, I'd suggest you change to using TCL:



Code:


file stat /var/log/endpad.log endpadlogstats

puts "The EndPad log was last modified at [clock format $endpadlogstats(ctime)]"

"file stat" populates an array with the name you specify with various info about the file. The ctime element is the last modified time - in TiVo internal format so no translation to worry about!


----------



## PortlandPaw

We in the States see GMT reported as the time within our TiVos. Screen displays use 12 hour local time, which is what most of us are used to (as opposed to 24 hour format).
Thank you for your continued diligence!
Dave


----------



## tivo-onion

So, working off the last couple of messages:

What I currently have as:


Code:


set nowtime [clock seconds]
set now "[clock format $nowtime -format {%b %e %H:%M} -gmt true]"
if {! [catch { exec $listcmd -ls $endpadlogloc } listmsg]} {
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;if { [string first "$now $endpadlogloc" $listmsg] > -1 } {
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;set endpadrunning "ok"
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;}
}

will work across the world, because native TiVo time is GMT and I am comparing a GMT time to the native GMT time from the "ls -l" command.

Alternatively I could do the following:


Code:


set nowtime [clock seconds]
set now "[clock format [expr $nowtime + tzoffset] -format {%b %e %H:%M}]"
if { ! [catch {file stat /var/log/endpad.log endpadlogstats} ] } {
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;if {$now == "[clock format $endpadlogstats(ctime) {%b %e %H:%M}]" } {
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;endpadrunning "ok"
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;}
}

and this would also work accross the world, as the "ctime" is local time and I have localised the "now" time through using the tzoffset variable?

Can you guys confirm or deny?

thanks for your help,

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

Still too complicated. 



Code:


if { ! [catch {file stat /var/log/endpad.log endpadlogstats} ] } {
    if {[expr [clock seconds] - $endpadlogstats(mtime)] < 120 } {
        endpadrunning "ok"
    }
}

On thinking about it, mtime (modification time) rather then ctime (change time)would probably be better - although I'm not 100% sure what the difference is!


----------



## tivo-onion

Cheers for that. The key thing I am trying to understand here though is the different types of time and what I can successfully compare. Although the code may be a tad over complex, are the principles correct re: tivo native time, tzoffset and -gmt switches?

The example you give here seems to be comparing TiVo internal format time ( $endpadlogstats(mtime) ) to TiVo native time ( [clock seconds] ). Is this not comparing tivo adjusted time to gmt time - and therefore would not work?

Prehaps a better way to figure this out is to do a grid of commands with time elements to them:

*command >>> format*
$endpadlogstats(mtime) >>> local
[clock seconds] >>> gmt
[clock format $nowtime -gmt true] >>> gmt
[clock format [expr $nowtime + tzoffset] ] >>> local
bash# ls- l >>> gmt

are these correct?

thanks for your patience,

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

You're mixing up the formatting of the text string with the actual numeric time.

TiVo time is measured in seconds from midnight on Jan 1st 1970, GMT. This is true of all TiVos, and is the number you'll see everywhere in the Tivo software and in the TiVo environment.. 

As long as you keep the code to working in this seconds-based internal format, you only need to worry about time zones and formats at the final output stage. 

Looking at the code fragment you posted, it wouldn't work as you've added ina tzoffset to nowtime which won't be there in the modification time of the file.


----------



## sanderton

Nothing on the TiVo EVER has a local timezone.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *It's the numbers of seconds since 12 am Jan 1st 1970 . *


the number of seconds since 12am Jan 1st 1970 "GMT" wherever you are in the world?


----------



## sanderton

Yes. As I said, TiVos don't work in local time. Ever.



> TiVo time is measured in seconds from midnight on Jan 1st 1970, GMT. This is true of all TiVos




For every TiVo in the world, it is now 1077902102.


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *On thinking about it, mtime (modification time) rather then ctime (change time)would probably be better - although I'm not 100% sure what the difference is! *


 mtime is only updated when the file's contents have been written/modified. ctime is also updated when information about the file (name, permissions, ownership, ). So, for example, if you rename a file, ctime is updated but mtime is not. If you edit a file, both are updated.


----------



## greenkr

Error sending DailyMail
I have beed using Tivoweb and endpad for some time  thank you very much Sanderton! 
I have just got broadband and am trying to set up Daily Mail (jazz v 0.30). I have had success three times by running dailymail_jazz.tcl (this was immediately after after a Tivo reboot): the email was sent, and received, OK. It worked with endpad started as well. However all other times I have tried, dailymail_jazz.tcl gets stuck at debug-body ended and eventually times out (about 5 minutes). 
error reading sock10: connection timed out
while executing 
gets $chan reply 
(procedure sendmail line 160) 
invoked from within 
sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient Tivo status e-mail for [clock format [clock seconds]  format {%A %B %d, Y%} gmt true] $message
(file /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl line 2753)

If I try to send via Tivoweb it takes several minutes to respond again. The log gives the following error:
debug-body ended
debug-got reply : >>421 ptb-relay02.plus.net SMTP incoming data timeout - closing connection.<<
debug-sending failed

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## greenkr

Error sending DailyMail

An update while waiting hopefully for suggestions:

Tried Stuarts dailymail.tcl v0.3  same problem, just timed out eventually.

Tried mailfile.tcl (page 21 of this thread) with a simple text file  this seems to work perfectly every time.


----------



## Blahblah2000

I get the following error when I try to start cron:

"can't lock /var/hack/cron/cron.pid, otherpid may be 242: Resource temporarily unavailable"

Anyone have any insights for me? When I run the PS command, I don't see any process with PID 242 running...


----------



## sanderton

Blahblah: Sounds like cron is already running.

greenkr: Difficult to diagnose from the info you've posted I'm afraid.


----------



## Blahblah2000

Hmm ok, wouldn't that process show up when I run ps though? Any way to test if it is actually running?

* Edit, there is a log in my cron dir that is getting updated (cron.test.out), so I guess it is running already. Weird... Thanks for your help, though


----------



## greenkr

After some experimenting, I have found that if I reduce hoursahead to 18 dailymail.tcl works OK but set to 24 it doesn't.
Is there any other info I can post which will help diagnose the problem?


----------



## sanderton

You're getting a timeout error from the mailserver and it works if it has less data to send. But it doesn't start sending until it has all the data ready.

Bemused.


----------



## greenkr

Error sending DailyMail

Just experimenting a little more. I have added puts [strim $line] into the loop which creates the message, to try to get an idea of what is happening. It appears to create the message in seconds, up to and including entries due to expire. It then appears to do nothing until it times out about 5 minutes later.

I am new to Linux, and wonder if it would be possible to get it 
(a) to put the message output into a text file on the Tivo and 
(b) to echo the commands to the screen as it runs, 
so that I can check what it is doing.


----------



## PortlandPaw

greenkr, maybe I'm jumping in here a little late, but if you try tivo-onion's version of sanderton's dailymail, you might have more success tracking the problem, as onion has added in debugging points. I think this will give you the latest version: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1765550#post1765550. You can look at the debugging from the bash prompt as the program runs, or in the log file created. This program works great for me; good luck!


----------



## greenkr

Thanks, but I started with that, with full debugging on  it did not really help.

The problem seems to lie with these lines: 

puts $chan .
flush $chan 
gets $chan reply
puts "got reply: $reply"

It gets to this point OK  tested by putting in extra lines eg 
puts some text 
to check where it gets to. It definitely gets to the line gets $chan reply but then gets stuck. Sometimes it gives a timeout message, sometimes it just says 
Got reply:
Sending failed


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by greenkr _
> *Thanks, but I started with that, with full debugging on  it did not really help.
> 
> The problem seems to lie with these lines:
> 
> puts $chan .
> flush $chan
> gets $chan reply
> puts "got reply: $reply"
> 
> It gets to this point OK  tested by putting in extra lines eg
> puts some text
> to check where it gets to. It definitely gets to the line gets $chan reply but then gets stuck. Sometimes it gives a timeout message, sometimes it just says
> Got reply:
> Sending failed *


My mailserver sometimes sends back the following debugging message:

debug-got reply : >>354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF><<

It is faily hardy and works anyway, but maybe your mailserver is more dependant on something like this.

Try something like this at the end instead of sending just a ".":

puts $chan \n.\n
flush $chan

or prehaps:

puts $chan \r.\r
flush $chan

or maybe even:

puts $chan \n\r.\n\r
flush $chan

cheers

Chris


----------



## ccwf

I'm wondering if it's a packet size issue. Misconfigured intermediate routers sometimes do not handle large packets properly, causing symptoms like those you have described. If you have a Windows box, try using ping with the -f and -l options to send a large packet to your mail server. See if ping gets a reply packet (OK) or lets you know that the packet needs to be fragmented (OK) or simply times out (not OK).


----------



## 10203

If I'm reading the RFC correctly, all SMTP commands should end with CRLF - i.e. "\r\n". If the mailserver is sticking to the RFC it will wait for "\r\n.\r\n" to end the DATA phase.

LJ, avoiding ranting about non-RFC compliant code


----------



## ccwf

Yes, mail servers in general wait for the CR LF . CR LF sequence (line with nothing but a period) to end the body. It is legal for a line to begin with a period, so they don't end the body upon reading a CR LF . sequence.

 Specifically, lines that begin with a period are escaped with an additional period.


----------



## greenkr

> Try something like this at the end instead of sending just a ".":


No change I'm afraid.



> I'm wondering if it's a packet size issue. Misconfigured intermediate routers sometimes do not handle large packets properly, causing symptoms like those you have described. If you have a Windows box, try using ping with the -f and -l options to send a large packet to your mail server. See if ping gets a reply packet (OK) or lets you know that the packet needs to be fragmented (OK) or simply times out (not OK).


Please can you please give me a bit more to go on? I've no experience of setting up routers (this is my first one, set up on Wednesday). What would be a suitable size for a large packet? This sounds a possibility as mailfile.tcl works with a simple text file and I got dailymail.tcl to work once or twice by reducing hoursahead. All I did to set up my router was to enter my username and password!


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by greenkr _
> *No change I'm afraid.*


 Note that it's CR LF . CR LF, which is "\r\n.\r\n" in the code.


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by greenkr _
> *Please can you please give me a bit more to go on? I've no experience of setting up routers (this is my first one, set up on Wednesday).*


 If you aren't using custom firewall settings, then, if this is the problem, it would most likely be with an upstream router (or, occasionally, home routers running old, buggy firmware).


> *What would be a suitable size for a large packet?*


 Try 1472 and some other sizes. So,


Code:


ping -f -l 1472 your.mail.server


----------



## greenkr

> ping -f -l 1472 your.mail.server


Just get "Request timed out "

My router does not have a firewall, I am just using the XP firewall at the moment.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by ccwf _
> *I'm wondering if it's a packet size issue. Misconfigured intermediate routers sometimes do not handle large packets properly, causing symptoms like those you have described. If you have a Windows box, try using ping with the -f and -l options to send a large packet to your mail server. See if ping gets a reply packet (OK) or lets you know that the packet needs to be fragmented (OK) or simply times out (not OK). *


The way DailyMail works, it slices the text up into individual words and send them one at a time, so there shouldn't be any large packets.

(Inefficient? Yup. Guaranteed not to hit the character limit of the mailserver. Yup).


----------



## ccwf

Does the ping work for smaller packet sizes (e.g., when you use plain ping your.mail.server)?


----------



## greenkr

> Does the ping work for smaller packet sizes (e.g., when you use plain ping your.mail.server)?


Yes it does - time around 36 ms


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by ccwf _
> *Note that it's CR LF . CR LF, which is "\r\n.\r\n" in the code. *


 But the puts by default outputs "\r\n" for sockets, so


Code:


puts ""
[font=serif][/font]
puts "."

 should be all that is necessary, and DailyMail does that.


> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *The way DailyMail works, it slices the text up into individual words and send them one at a time, so there shouldn't be any large packets.
> 
> (Inefficient? Yup. Guaranteed not to hit the character limit of the mailserver. Yup). *


 Unless the Nagle algorithm is turned off using the TCP_NODELAY socket option (I don't believe it's even possible to set socket options in Tcl), the OS will buffer the socket data in order to send a smaller number of bigger packets. This may be true even across flush statements. (It would be worth sniffing to find out.)


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by greenkr _
> *Yes it does [work for smaller packets]*


 Try different sizes to find the cutoff, but it sounds like this is likely your issue. You should be able to use the TTL arguments to find the misconfigured router and complain to the owner of the router to fix it. (Try starting the TTL small and then increase it. You want to find the TTL beyond which no correct responses are received for large packets. That will identify how many hops away the bad router is. You can then find the bad router with a traceroute.)

If the problem is your own router (even TTLs of one or two don't work), then make sure you have the latest firmware for your router.

If your router is not the problem and has an MTU setting, then you can probably get around the problem by reducing the MTU. (You could, of course, also reduce the MTU on the TiVo itself, but it sounds like your Windows box is affected by the problem, too, from the tests you have run.)


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by ccwf _
> *Unless the Nagle algorithm is turned off using the TCP_NODELAY socket option (I don't believe it's even possible to set socket options in Tcl), the OS will buffer the socket data in order to send a smaller number of bigger packets. This may be true even across flush statements. (It would be worth sniffing to find out.) *


 I did a packet sniff (with a small Tcl test program, not with DailyMail) and verified this suppositionthe OS indeed still consolidates packets despite the Tcl flush calls.


----------



## greenkr

> Try different sizes to find the cutoff, but it sounds like this is likely your issue. You should be able to use the TTL arguments to find the misconfigured router and complain to the owner of the router to fix it. (Try starting the TTL small and then increase it. You want to find the TTL beyond which no correct responses are received for large packets. That will identify how many hops away the bad router is. You can then find the bad router with a traceroute.)


ping -f -l 1200 gives time 92ms and TTL 248.
Sorry for being a nuisance, but could you spell out what I need to do? Could you suggest suitable TTL arguments please?


> If your router is not the problem and has an MTU setting, then you can probably get around the problem by reducing the MTU. )


MTU seems to be set to 1492.


----------



## ccwf

Code:


ping -i 1 -f -l 1472 your.mail.server
ping -i 2 -f -l 1472 your.mail.server
ping -i 3 -f -l 1472 your.mail.server
ping -i 4 -f -l 1472 your.mail.server
ping -i 5 -f -l 1472 your.mail.server
ping -i 6 -f -l 1472 your.mail.server
[font=serif][/font]

 You want to find the value of -i beyond which all pings fail for you. This isn't the smallest value of -i that failsif 1 through 4 work, 5 fails, 6 works, and 7 and up fail, then you are interested in hop #7, not hop #5.


----------



## pahunt

Maybe I'm missing the obvious but is there anything in dailymail.cfg that will remove a section from the e-mail. Ideally I'd like to be able to take out the expiry section as it isn't that useful to me but I couldn't see an easy way of doing this.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by pahunt _
> *Maybe I'm missing the obvious but is there anything in dailymail.cfg that will remove a section from the e-mail. Ideally I'd like to be able to take out the expiry section as it isn't that useful to me but I couldn't see an easy way of doing this. *


This is the relevant section in the dailymail.cfg file:



Code:


# Update this list to specify the ordering of the main programme information sections
set dmailToDoList	1
set dmailConflicts	3
set dmailExpired	2
set dmailTivoStatus	4

The section you do not want, just set the value to zero.

cheers

Chris


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *This is the relevant section in the dailymail.cfg file:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Update this list to specify the ordering of the main programme information sections
> set dmailToDoList	1
> set dmailConflicts	3
> set dmailExpired	2
> set dmailTivoStatus	4
> 
> The section you do not want, just set the value to zero.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris *


Thanks :up:


----------



## greenkr

> _Originally posted by ccwf _
> *
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ping -i 1 -f -l 1472 your.mail.server
> ping -i 2 -f -l 1472 your.mail.server
> ping -i 3 -f -l 1472 your.mail.server
> ping -i 4 -f -l 1472 your.mail.server
> ping -i 5 -f -l 1472 your.mail.server
> ping -i 6 -f -l 1472 your.mail.server
> [font=serif][/font]
> 
> You want to find the value of -i beyond which all pings fail for you. This isn't the smallest value of -i that failsif 1 through 4 work, 5 fails, 6 works, and 7 and up fail, then you are interested in hop #7, not hop #5. *


The smallest value NOT to return Request timed out: ping -i 8 -f -l 1464 my.mail.server. This returned time 106ms, TTL 248.
All -i values less than this failed. If I use any bigger packet size than 1464 (even just with ping -f -l 1472 my.mail.server) it always times out.

As this may be relevant I'll mention another problem I'm having since trying to get dailymail working. I can access tivocommunity OK with my broadband ISP, but when I post a reply it does not get through - I get page cannot be displayed - so I am having to use my old dial-up to post messages.


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by greenkr _
> *The smallest value NOT to return Request timed out*


 Smallest value of -i (TTL/# hops) or smallest value of -l (packet size)?


> *As this may be relevant I'll mention another problem I'm having since trying to get dailymail working. I can access tivocommunity OK with my broadband ISP, but when I post a reply it does not get through*


 Yes, the apparent router misconfiguration would affect both your computer and your TiVothis doesn't appear to be a DailyMail issue _per se_.


----------



## greenkr

> _Originally posted by ccwf _
> *Smallest value of -i (TTL/# hops) or smallest value of -l (packet size)? Yes, the apparent router misconfiguration would affect both your computer and your TiVothis doesn't appear to be a DailyMail issue per se. *


The smallest value of -i.
I've put a post on my router forum and been advised to adjust RWIN to 14520 and MTU to 1492. Ping -f -l 1472 mymailserver now gives "Packet needs to be fragmented but DF set". 
I can preview this reply so I think I'll be able to post it.
However Dailymail.tcl still times out!!


----------



## ccwf

Assuming you meant the _largest_ value of -i or the smallest value of -i that _does_ resut in the timeout, you've now identified how many hops away the faulty router is. You can then do a traceroute to your mail server to see the identities of the routers at each hop and send off an email to the owner of the problem router to have it corrected.

In the meantime, you might be able to reduce the MTU on your router to avoid sending out large packets in the first place as I stated up above and as your router forum also advised. If you are still seeing the problem on your TiVo but not your Windows box, then are you sure you set the MTU on the router and not the Windows box? Setting it on Windows would only kludge around the problem for that Windows box. You could also set the MTU far lowere.g., 576 is the typical value used for dial-up. 1492 is the recommended value for people using PPPoE (many DSL users).

Now that it's apparent the problem isn't with DailyMail or TiVo, I'm concerned about further cluttering up this thread with off-topic network diagnostic stuff. If you would like to pursue the issue further, it might be a good idea to continue it in a new thread over in the UK General Chit-Chat or Happy Hour forums.


----------



## JonO

Big thanks to Chris and Stuart for this script (plus anyone else who's contrib.), finally got it running with cron, smartctl and reporting on reddot.
Phew!

Is it possible to get a report of exactly when the last daily call was done. I see it was successful, but sometimes it's useful to know when it was done so I can tell if the EPG data is reasonably up to date?

Is this something I can hack in myself?


----------



## del4

> _Originally posted by JonO _
> *Is it possible to get a report of exactly when the last daily call was done. I see it was successful, but sometimes it's useful to know when it was done so I can tell if the EPG data is reasonably up to date?
> 
> Is this something I can hack in myself? *


Funny you should mention that, as I was in the progress of seeing if I could add that info to the script myself. Looking at phone.itcl, looks like the necessary code is in the proc PHUpdateData, so should be able to get the Last Successful Call or any of the other items listed there?

EDIT: Add the following to proc tempuptime:

global tzoffset
global version3
global db
if {$version3} {
set config "/State/PhoneConfig"
set suffix "SecInDay"
} else {
set config "/Setup"
set suffix ""
}

Retry Transaction {
set config [db $db open $config]
set LSC [dbobj $config get LastSuccessCall$suffix]
set NSC [dbobj $config get NextCallAttempt$suffix]
}
set LastSuccessful Call [clock format [expr $LSC + $tzoffset] -format "%A, %B %d at %I:%M%p"]
set NextScheduledCall [clock format [expr $NSC + $tzoffset] -format "%A, %B %d at %I:%M%p"]
set text "[TR][TD]Last Successful Call: $LastSuccessfulCall
"
lappend message $text
set text "Next Scheduled Call: $NextScheduledCall[/TD][/TR]"
lappend message $text

I've also added the 'Program Guide Data to' into my DailyMail


----------



## tivo-onion

Could you share your modifications? Would be great to bring into the dailymail_jazz module? cheers...


----------



## del4

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Could you share your modifications? Would be great to bring into the dailymail_jazz module? cheers... *


Attached is a modified version of DailyMail_jazz.tcl with the following changes:

-adds Last Successful Call, Next Scheduled Call and Guide Data Through to status section
-adds Endpad to the list of running hacks 
-if cron is running, adds list of hacks scheduled to run, e.g., DailyMail!, along with their scheduled times (only recognizes basic schedules, not the more esoteric ones possible with cron)

Also, if I might make a suggestion? I'd like to see this hack go back to its original name of dailymail.tcl as it's clear that it has evolved from sanderton's original version thanks to the contributions/suggestions of several people on this forum, so the _jazz extension is no longer necessary.

EDIT: FYI - I have not edited the heading or anything to include my changes in the 'formal' release, as I assumed tivo-onion would take care of that...

EDIT: Attachment removed


----------



## MonTheFish

can i just check....version .30 installed and was working fine. Replaced the file posted above, chmod 755 and rebooted tivo, now mail doesn't send....I'm I missing something here??

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_custommail '' 'set "optmsg" "This daily email was generated manually through TiVoWeb.";set "recipient" "myemailaddyhere ";set "recipient2" "";set "recipient3" "";set "hoursahead" "";set "submit" "Send Email";'
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command $recipient > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_custommail" line 44)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## tivo-onion

you really need to post the generated log as that will give us some detail on where the code fell over! There is no context in the snippet you attached.

cheers

Chris


----------



## JonO

When installing this modified version I noted the file was expecting to be residing in a dailymail sub-dir, and needed the config file to be in a similar sub-dir
IIRC: /var/hack/dailymail/...

However I still got the following problem:

syntax error in expression "08 + 0"
while executing
"expr $h + $tzoffset"
(procedure "gettempuptime" line 154)
invoked from within
"gettempuptime"
(procedure "outputSection" line 33)
invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2563)

Seems to be in the section where it's checking the cronfile.
Is it because I don't have Tivotitle.tcl and rsync in my crontab running (line 1477)?
(Still trying to get my head round tcl language.)


----------



## del4

> _Originally posted by JonO _
> *When installing this modified version I noted the file was expecting to be residing in a dailymail sub-dir, and needed the config file to be in a similar sub-dir
> IIRC: /var/hack/dailymail/...
> 
> However I still got the following problem:
> 
> syntax error in expression "08 + 0"
> while executing
> "expr $h + $tzoffset"
> (procedure "gettempuptime" line 154)
> invoked from within
> "gettempuptime"
> (procedure "outputSection" line 33)
> invoked from within
> "outputSection 4"
> (file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2563)
> 
> Seems to be in the section where it's checking the cronfile.
> Is it because I don't have Tivotitle.tcl and rsync in my crontab running (line 1477)?
> (Still trying to get my head round tcl language.) *


It doesn't matter if TivoTitle or rsync are in your crontab file, its just that those (in addition to DailyMail) are the only hacks searched for at the moment, similar to the way in which DailyMail only looks for certain hacks to see if they're currently running. Also, the cron parsing doesn't handle all possible schedules, e.g., every third day during even months, so it may not like something in your crontab file. If you want to post it or PM it to me, I'd be happy to take a look and modify that code accordingly. Basically, I assume that the third, fourth and fifth cron parameters are *, so that only the first two matter.

As I stated in my earlier post, I made some changes to the original script to include the modifications I mentioned, but I assumed that tivo-onion would include those in the 'formal release', which people would then download. I probably should have just released a new version and called it 0.31, but didn't want to seem presumptive with my first contribution. As you pointed out, my version of DailyMail expects to find the .cfg file in /var/hack/dailymail, as I prefer to have each of my hacks in their own subdirectory.

Sorry, but I'm relatively new to this and was just trying to make a contribution after all I've learned through reading the many threads on this and other forums; my apologies if I've caused any confusion.

I'll review my script tonight and incorporate my changes better into the last version and release a v0.31 update, if that's okay? Tivo-onion?


----------



## del4

Has anyone else encountered problems with my modified version? Any special cron schedules that it doesn't currently support that you'd like it to? Let me know, as I'd like to incorporate any needed fixes into a v0.31 release later tonight. Also, if it seems to be working well, feel free to send me a PM to let me know that as well.

-del4


----------



## Fozzie

Please don't release it as v0.31. We need to have some config control here. If people are going to start making their own changes to someone elses code then unless the author incorporates those changes into the original code, you should call it something else. I'm sure that loads of people have some good ideas but releasing them and just continuing with the version numbers gets too confusing. Also, as we've seen above, custom 'tweaking' can break other things.

Thanks.


----------



## del4

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *Please don't release it as v0.31. We need to have some config control here. If people are going to start making their own changes to someone elses code then unless the author incorporates those changes into the original code, you should call it something else. I'm sure that loads of people have some good ideas but releasing them and just continuing with the version numbers gets too confusing. Also, as we've seen above, custom 'tweaking' can break other things.
> 
> Thanks. *


Thanks for your response and I couldn't agree more. My only interest was in submitting some additions to the latest version for tivo-onion to include in the next release, not in creating something completely different. I think tivo-onion's done a great job documenting/managing his jazz'd version and I'm anxious for him to continue. I've sent a PM with my modifications (probably what I should have done in the first place) and removed the attachment from my previous post to try and mitigate the damage. As you said, there are lots of ideas floating around and we need a process to govern how they are incorporated...


----------



## JonO

> _Originally posted by del4 _
> *Basically, I assume that the third, fourth and fifth cron parameters are *, so that only the first two matter.*


Ah that explains my problem as my cron looks something like:
00 08 * * 0-4 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl
where the third field is a range and not *



> *
> I'll review my script tonight and incorporate my changes better into the last version and release a v0.31 update, if that's okay? Tivo-onion? *


The version you seem to have modified was 0.25. I agree with Fozzie, I think it's better to send your mods to Tivo-Oniion for him to incorporate and sort the revision control.

Don't worry about the confusion it's part of the _fun_ of TiVo hacking. 


BTW: Anyone know location of a diff command for TiVo?


----------



## stuliet

I have found a missing [TR] in the dailymail_jazz.tcl This stopped it rendering correctly in IE and FireFox when using a web based mail client.

I changed the following in the expiry section;


Code:


lappend text "<td class=programme><strong>"

to this;


Code:


lappend text "<tr><td class=programme><strong>"

in line 1314


----------



## tivo-onion

I have got a bit of time to focus on a new release of dailymail_jazz. Other than impovements specified in the last 3-4 pages of this thread (since the last release), has anyone got any wishes or wants that I could consider including,

cheers

Chris


----------



## bradleyem

howabout a tivoweb module to edit the config file?


----------



## del4

Here are some I've been thinking of doing:

-Consolidate the View Daily Mail and Send Daily Mail tivoweb modules into a single one called DailyMail

-Modify controlpadding.itcl to include editing the start and end padding values

-Add a new section called Recording History that displays selected items, such as 'Not Recorded', 'Deleted' or 'Won't Record' for the past XX (say 24) hours.

-Make all paths relative so that dailymail can be installed in /var/hack/dailymail or elsewhere without having to update paths in all of the .tcl and .itcl files


----------



## tivo-onion

follow my progress and comment en-route if you feel the need:

http://www.deepinthejungle.com/Tivo/dailymail.htm

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

Chris, I can't help thinking that you need to start a new thread on DailyMail, with your current version always available in the first post. There's an awful lot for people to wade through here to try and find your latest version, and much of it no longer applies.


----------



## tivo-onion

Good idea - I was thinking along similar lines myself. If you are happy with that, it being your thread then I am happy to launch a new thread for the next release. I suspect that the moderators / administrators would have to be happy with this, and I suspect that the ideal approach would be to lock down this thread once the new one was started. Is that possible? and acceptable?

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

Sounds a good idea to me - Gary/ozsat?


----------



## del4

Additional changes I've considered making:

1- I, personally, don't like to see the info at the very top of the email, e.g., Your tivo has not rebooted within the last 24 hours, and drives have no detectable problems, unless there is a problem. If the daily call info is included within the status section, there's no need to say that the last daily call was performed without error, unless there WAS an error. In other words, reserve the space at the top for any warnings that need to be brought to the user's attention, like failed calls, drive problems and a reboot.

Maybe a switch in the .cfg file as to whether this section should be verbose or warnings only?

2 - How about breaking up the program listings with a blank line with the day of the week to make it more readable? Looking at several days worth of listings in the ToDo section, it would be nice to be able to find a particular day quickly, especially if you are using the 180 hr option!


----------



## iankb

I think that the success status also needs to be shown, otherwise you will forget what it is checking.

If the data is broken up by day, the day should start at 6am.


----------



## horwitz

> _Originally posted by iankb _
> *If the data is broken up by day, the day should start at 6am. *


Could that be a variable?


----------



## del4

> _Originally posted by horwitz _
> *Could that be a variable? *


I, too, think a variable for the start time would be better, as some might want midnight, some 6am, some 8am...


----------



## del4

> _Originally posted by iankb _
> *I think that the success status also needs to be shown, otherwise you will forget what it is checking.*


While you want the output as is, I only want to know if something requires my attention, both of which are reasonable alternatives. That's why I suggested there be options like 'verbose' or 'warnings only' to accommodate people's preferences...


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by del4 _
> *1- I, personally, don't like to see the info at the very top of the email*


I like it as it is. It's a useful quick check of the status of TiVo. If I want detailed info then I'll use Tivoweb.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by del4 _
> *I, too, think a variable for the start time would be better, as some might want midnight, some 6am, some 8am... *


Most of the functions work in x hours ahead from the time DailyMail is run.


----------



## horwitz

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Most of the functions work in x hours ahead from the time DailyMail is run. *


I think the "start time" stuff was in response to this:


> _Originally posted by iankb _
> *If the data is broken up by day, the day should start at 6am. *


Just for when to start a new day if data is split by day ...

(Though I could just be babbling ...  )


----------



## Snoopy

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Chris, I can't help thinking that you need to start a new thread on DailyMail, with your current version always available in the first post. There's an awful lot for people to wade through here to try and find your latest version, and much of it no longer applies. *


It is very difficult to tell where the latest version is posted? Please advise.


----------



## tivo-onion

Look here for now.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Snoopy

That link returns a "cannot find server" page.


----------



## tivo-onion

sorry .. server went down ... is active now!

cheers

Chris


----------



## Snoopy

hmmm, I've never installed it and there appear to be no instructions. I guess I just copy the files and folders directly over to /tivoweb-tcl where the rest of my files reside and walla ?? Please advise. I also notice that you seem to be using 3.0b or something? Also do I need ls and ps if they already exist on my TiVo?


----------



## tivo-onion

Everything you need is in the zip file. There is a datasheet that tells you where to put all the files. The ps and ls files are incuded in the zip file. You do not need ls and ps if they already exist on your tivo - just make sure that you update the .cfg file to point to your ls and ps commands.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Milhouse

www.nmacleod.com/public/tivo now updated with the latest images from the most recent version of dailymail for anyone who needs it.


----------



## gardavis

It's down again. 



> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *sorry .. server went down ... is active now!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris *


----------



## tivo-onion

I have a new release of dailymail_jazz on the bubble, which includes features covering almost everything that has been requested over the last 2-3 weeks on this forum.

I am off on holiday v. soon, and have not got a chance to do a proper set of release notes and obviously cannot support it for the next 2 weeks. I am keen to get it out there however, so I am looking for a maximum of 5 capable and geograhically / version spread-out volunteers to beta test the new module for me over the next 2 weeks with no support.

If you could volunteer I would much appreciate it, however - I must stress that there will be little in the way of installation / usage instructions and zero support for two weeks. I am therefore looking for users who are capable, and who have used dailymail_jazz before for a reasonable period of time and are pretty familiar with it. If you could document problems, bugs and suggestions and feed them back to me on this forum then that would be great.

I am looking for a geographically and version diverse beta test team, so please specify...

- your tivo hardware + software versions
- your location ie. country
- your current dailymail_jazz version installed
- your length of time using dailymail_jazz
- your current usage of features of dailymail_jazz

...when you (if you) volunteer. I don't want to disappoint, but I will have to pick and choose to get the diversity I want - so apologies in advance.

Thanks for your assistance on this - much appreciated,

The volunteer window is open

see some of the new features in action here

cheers

Chris


----------



## Snoopy

Where can I find the latest beta?


----------



## healeydave

Crikey, some pages back, Stuart (Sanderton) mentioned he was suprised how popular this had become. 

I think that was an under statement, look at this posts statistics, with nearly 23000 views and over 600 replies!
Its rapidly catching up with the generic tivo information sticky @ 39000 views which one would assume most people have and do view when they join the forum.

Thats some interest it a relatively short period of time.


----------



## tivo-onion

Volunteer Window Closed!

thanks for your interest,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Mark Ward

I've been trying very hard to get this utility working for me. I've scoured the entire thread many times and made a changes suggest but still don't seem to be able to get it going. My persistant error is:-


PHP:


debug-index.itcl included
no value given for parameter "source" to "base64dec"
    while executing
"base64dec"
    ("uplevel" body line 11)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
                if {$::version3} {
                        set lconfig  [db $db open /State/LocationConfig]
                        set setup [db $db open /State/ServiceConfig]
                        set tz ..."
    (file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2057)

I'm using *TivoWebPlus Project v1.0-rc5* installed in the default /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl directory. I telnet via a turbonetcard.

Things I've tried so far:-

Downloaded *smartctl*, installed in /var/hack/bin & chmodded it

Added my gateway information with "route.tivo add default gw x.x.x.x" to my /etc/rc.net. where x.x.x.x is the IP address of my ISDN router (This line runs fine from the BASH prompt BTW.)

Edited dailymail_jazz.tcl to point to the bin_ppc directory to find get_space.
nosuccess so tried copying get_space to tivoweb-tcl directory and chmod 755 it. Still no success. Currently back at the the bin_ppc directory with modified .tcl.

Edited dailymail_jazz.tcl to replace "socket $mailserver 25" with "socket -myaddr x.x.x.x $mailserver 25" where x.x.x.x is my TiVos' *local* IP address. I'm not yet configured to connect to my TiVo from the internet as I nee to research the security implications of this, is this a problem? (My Net gateway is via an ISDN router BTW, No DSL round here ).

I used DOS Edit for all editing then dos2unix as Joe really didn't handle the large file in a user-friendly way.

I added the base64 encoded email address & password using the codes generated using the online tools listed in the datasheet.

I pinged smtp.freeserve.co.uk to get the correct smtp mail IP address for freeserve 195.92.195.153. (Freeserve*.com* gives a different IP address)

I was determined to work this out by myself, but I have to admit that I need a little help here. Please could someone suggest what might be wrong?

Many, *many* thanks,

Mark Ward.


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by Mark Ward _
> *
> I pinged smtp.freeserve.co.uk to get the correct smtp mail IP address for freeserve 195.92.195.153. (Freeserve.com gives a different IP address)
> 
> Mark Ward. *


From the Freeserve web site

_The address of the Freeserve SMTP mail server is: smtp.freeserve.com_

For what it's worth my DNS resolves both smtp.freeserve.com AND smtp.freeserve.co.uk to 195.92.195.153

Neil


----------



## ccwf

Hmmm, DNS for smtp.freeserve.co.uk is screwed up. That actually shouldn't affect DailyMail if you just use an IP address, but it might affect the ability of others to send mail to @freeserve.co.uk mail addresses.


Code:


$ host -t mx smtp.freeserve.co.uk
smtp.freeserve.co.uk is an alias for smtp.freeserve.net.
smtp.freeserve.net is an alias for smtp.freeserve.com.
smtp.freeserve.com is an alias for relay.pol.net.uk.
relay.pol.net.uk mail is handled by 0 relay.pol.net.uk.
$ host relay.pol.net.uk
relay.pol.net.uk has address 195.92.193.153
relay.pol.net.uk has address 195.92.195.153


----------



## JMB

> _Originally posted by Mark Ward _
> *
> I'm using TivoWebPlus Project v1.0-rc5 installed in the default /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl directory. *


I've been running DailyMail fine for a few months and i went and changed to TiVoWebPlus last night and now i get the same error you're getting. I'm not using Freeserve though... Any ideas anyone?!??!

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by Mark Ward _
> *I'm using TivoWebPlus Project v1.0-rc5 installed in the default /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl directory. *


DailyMail doesn't work with TWP; check furthur back in the thread for the workaround.


----------



## Mark Ward

All sorted and working now  HTML Email sent & Recieved.

Thank you so much everyone, this has added a whole new dimension to my TiVo.

One piece of advice that was really helpful was to edit dailymail_jazz.tcl & dailymail.cfg on the PC (I used the startard DOS "Edit" command) and then use dos2unix to make the .tcl unix compatible. Joe was just impossible with the large files.

If anyone else is stuck getting it going with TWP I'm sure I can now help as it's fresh in my memory.

Now to re-read again to get it going with "Cron"

Thanks again,

Mark.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I recommend using TextPad for general text usage and the ability to easily go back and forth between DOS and UNIX format: http://www.textpad.com/

And here's the crontab file I use. You'll notice it runs rsync and movie sort, as well as dailymail.

This is a great little hack. Enjoy it and good luck!
Dave

# /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
# Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'
# command to install the new version when you edit this file.

# for TiVo: This file doesn't use a user field like system-wide crontabs
# normally do. Everything runs at uid 0 (not that it matters for TiVo).

# The following environment variables are needed for many tcl scripts to
# run. Thanks to AlphaWolf for troubleshooting this.

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin
MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""

# m h dom mon dow	command
# * * * * *	date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out
# Monday=1, Tuesday=2, Wednesday=3, Thursday=4, Friday=5, Saturday=6, Sunday=7

# Times are all expressed in GMT -- Maine is GMT minus 5 hours (EST)

# Five after the hour, every day, push backup of /etc onto PC
5 * * * * rsync -PavzH --numeric-ids --delete --exclude=displayfiles --exclude=apsrunning.sh /etc/. 192.168.1.10::tivo/etc/. > /var/hack/log/rsync 2>&1

# Ten after the hour, every day, push backup of /var/hack onto PC
10 * * * * rsync -PavzH --numeric-ids --delete --exclude=displayfiles --exclude=apsrunning.sh /var/hack/. 192.168.1.10::tivo/var/hack/. > /var/hack/log/rsync 2>&1

# Twenty after three a.m., Maine time, every night, update moviesearch
15 22 * * * /var/hack/bin/moviesort.tcl > /var/hack/log/moviesort 2>&1

# Fifteen after eight a.m., Maine time, every weekday, push dailymail
15 13 * * 1-5 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/hack/log/dailymail_jazz 2>&1


----------



## Mark Ward

Just thought I'd post a summary of what I did to get dailymail working under TivoWebPlus.

All this information is somewhere in this rather extensive thread.

*TiVoWebPlus Specific adjustments that worked for me (currently up to version 0.35beta) *

1/ Copy the old *"index.itcl"* and *"util.itcl"* files from TivoWeb 1.9.4 and place them directly in your *"/var/hack"* directory.

2/ Now Edit *dailymail_jazz.tcl* using MS-DOS Edit command or your preferred PC editor as follows:-

3/ Search for *"get_space"* ... it defaults to the tivoweb-tcl directory. Change it to *"/tivoweb-tcl/bin_ppc"* (This is where the file is located in TWP.)

4/ Search for *"socket $mailserver 25"* and replace with *"socket -myaddr x.x.x.x $mailserver 25" * Where x.x.x.x is the IP address of your TiVo

5/ Search for *"index.itcl"* & *"util.itcl"* and amend script to point to those files in your *"/var/hack"* dir.

6/ Make *"dailymail_jazz.tcl"* unix compatible using *"Dos2Unix.exe"*. This utility is widely available, do a google search.

I hope this makes life easier for others, it really is worth the effort.

Mark.


----------



## Mark Ward

@PortlandPaw - Cron script

Thanks for that, I'm sure it'll save me loads of time.

Mark.


----------



## JMB

> _Originally posted by Mark Ward _
> *Just thought I'd post a summary of what I did to get dailymail working under TivoWebPlus.
> *


Thanks for that Mark, I'll give it a try later...

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## lcsneil

Is it possible to add the time of last dial up and time of next dial up to the "Last daily call was performed without error" line in the email?

Are the variables available?

Neil


----------



## thepatrician

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *Is it possible to add the time of last dial up and time of next dial up to the "Last daily call was performed without error" line in the email?
> *


This is going to be in the next version which is currently in beta whilst tivo-onion takes a well earned holiday. Check out this link that he posted earlier in this thread of what the new version should look like.

thepatrician


----------



## Mark Ward

A suggestion for Mr. TivoOnion Sir....

Would a .cfg option to allow TiVoWebPlus to be used without having to manually adjust the TCL in future versions be at all possible please?

Many thanks,

Also, I'd share & post a few replacement animated images for dailymail_jazz I created.

Some replacement GIFs

Mark.


----------



## alextegg

You can always do what I did, and install TiVoWeb and TWP together. Dailymail then works with TW, and TWP is available too


----------



## ayjayr

G'day

I've installed the "jazzed dailymail program - v0.30 (24/02/2004)" and it seems to run just fine from within TW, however I get the following error when run by cron or from the command line.

couldn't read file "
": no such file or directory

Yes it appears over two lines. I turned up debuging but this is the only output that is generated.

My crontab:
SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/devbin:/hack/bin:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin

# The following environment variables are needed for many tcl scripts to
# run. Thanks to AlphaWolf for troubleshooting this.

MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""

My cron entry:
0 8 * * 1-5 /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl >> /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1

Suggestions, other debuging tip or how to trace appreciated.

One other question is EndPadPlus supported or are some modifications required?

Oh, great program by the way :up:


----------



## sanderton

Sounds like you copied it to your tivo with the FTP client in ASCII/TEXT mode, or possibly edited it on your PC before copying it.


----------



## alextegg

What's endpadplus?


----------



## sanderton

The dual-tuner DTivo version which falcontx developed.


----------



## ayjayr

Doh!  

WS_FTP set to auto...

Thanks Sanderton, strange how it didn't appear to look any different in vi. 

Oh, I got endpadplus working in DailyMail_jazz I needed to change "endpadexecfilename"  

Thanks again


----------



## Snoopy

Is there a utility that can tell me on an add-hoc basis what conflicts TiVo has run into for say the past week?


----------



## sanderton

Just look in recording history via Tivoweb.


----------



## del4

IIRC, episode numbers are available for SA but not DTivos. If they're available, how about including them in the information provided about each show, perhaps between the show name and date/time showing?


----------



## lcsneil

Is anyone else using dailymail triggered by cron?

It all started fine but on Fri and this morning no sign of my daily email. 

The cron logs appear to be OK:-

STARTUP (fork ok)
cron (03/21-06:58:00-216) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl &)
cron (03/22-06:58:00-3532) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl &)
cron (03/23-06:58:00-6887) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl &)
cron (03/24-06:58:00-10516) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl &)
cron (03/25-06:58:01-14080) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl &)
cron (03/26-06:58:00-17765) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl &)
cron (03/27-06:58:00-21301) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl &)
cron (03/28-06:58:01-24659) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl &)
*system* (03/28-09:12:00-114) RELOAD (/var/hack/etc/crontab)


Does dailymail generate a log for automated emails? If so where do I find it?

I have managed to find the log for when I hit the 'manual email' from the Tivoweb interface; but the auto sent one doesn't seem to be there.

Neil


----------



## PortlandPaw

I just commented on this...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1819685#post1819685

I hope this addresses your problem.


----------



## lcsneil

Ah yes thanks, the re-direct of output.

I'll give it a go!

Neil


----------



## mbriody

I'm feeling rather pleased with myself having managed to get DailyMail working at almost the first attempt with TivoWeb Plus rc4, thanks to Mark Ward's summary. I now have a small issue which isn't really a DailyMail or TiVo issue. 

I have a dynamic ADSL IP address and use dyndns.org to maintain the external IP. I have my router configured to forward port 80 to the internal IP of my TiVo. This works fine and allows me to access TivoWeb remotely. 

My problem is that the dyndns IP doesn't work if I try to access TivoWeb (and hence the links in the DailyMail email) locally i.e. from a PC or laptop on the same subnet as my TiVo.

If I configure DailyMail to use the local IP of my TiVo then I'm sure that would work locally but of course it wouldn't work from a remote PC.

So my question is, is there a way to access TiVoWeb from a local PC but using the external IP? Is there a way to make access to the remote IP use the local address instead? I'm guessing this is something to do with routing but I'm no expert at this.


----------



## 10203

You should be able to access it by domain name... Assuming you're using a flavour of Windows add an entry into your 'hosts' file. (Lives in C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc on XP).

Add a line similar to this:

192.168.123.999 your.external.domain.name

Should work straight away without rebooting. (Be careful to save the file without any extension)


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *You should be able to access it by domain name... Assuming you're using a flavour of Windows add an entry into your 'hosts' file. (Lives in C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc on XP).
> 
> Add a line similar to this:
> 
> 192.168.123.999 your.external.domain.name
> 
> Should work straight away without rebooting. (Be careful to save the file without any extension) *


Yes that should work as I had exactly the same problem and that was the way I solved it by putting the domain name in my hosts file to point at the Tivo. (192.168.0. etc)

Neil


----------



## mbriody

[LATER]

Now working fine - must have been some sort of cacheing.

Thanks for the help.

--------------

My hosts file says it should be domain then address, is this correct?

Anyway I tried it this way and if I ping xxx.dyndns.org it gives me the local TiVo IP (as I want) but if I enter http://xxx.dyndns.org into my browser it takes me to my router's config page.



> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *You should be able to access it by domain name... Assuming you're using a flavour of Windows add an entry into your 'hosts' file. (Lives in C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc on XP).
> 
> Add a line similar to this:
> 
> 192.168.123.999 your.external.domain.name
> 
> Should work straight away without rebooting. (Be careful to save the file without any extension) *


 t


----------



## 10203

Try http://xxx.dyndns.org/ - i.e. with a '/' on the end.

If that doesn't work: what version of Windows & version/type of browser are you running and what's your DNS server set to (run 'ipconfig /all')?


----------



## mbriody

All okay now, see above. Thanks.

Now to tackle cron...


----------



## lcsneil

My hosts file (winnt/system32/drivers/etc) reads:-
192.168.0.200	tivo
192.168.0.200	xxxx.no-ip.org

and definitely works...

Soooo try clearing your browser cache, closing down your browser and re-open it.

Neil


----------



## mbriody

Just noticed, if I view the email within TivoWeb I get graphics but in the actual email they are missing.

Any ideas?


----------



## mbriody

Just noticed, if I view the email within TivoWeb I get graphics but in the actual email they are missing.

Any ideas?


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by mbriody _
> *Just noticed, if I view the email within TivoWeb I get graphics but in the actual email they are missing.
> 
> Any ideas? *


You need to host the graphics on a publically available server or on your local machine if you are only reading the email locally.

What setting did you use in the dailymail.cfg file for the graphics location?

(Half way down :-

# set web server based variables
set dmailTivoURL "http://xxxxx.no-ip.org" ;# the url of your tivo (no forward slash at end required)
set dmailGraphicsURL "http://www.xxxxxxx.co.uk/tivo/images" ;# the url of where your graphics are (no forward slash at end)

)

Or if you only read it from your own PC then I guess http://localhost/imageslocation

Neil


----------



## mbriody

Problem found - my webmail client was configured to block graphics.

Now working fine with cron too.


----------



## petestrash

OK,

Yes I am dumb when it comes to Linux, but I am trying to learn more through playing with TiVo.

I have skimmed through 33 pages of this thread, but I still cannot get dailymail_jazz to run.

I unzipped the file, then FTP'ed everything from the directory to a new directory "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz/" in binary mode.

I edited dailymail.cfg with ms-dos edit.

But my TiVo wont run the dailymail_jazz.tcl file.

[TiVo [p0] /var/hack/dailymail_jazz]# ls
Jazzed Daily Mail Datasheet v0.30.htm dailymail_jazz.tcl
TivoDailyMail senddailymail.itcl
controlpadding.itcl viewdailymail.itcl
dailymail.cfg viewhtml.itcl
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack/dailymail_jazz]# chmod 755 dailymail_jazz.tcl
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack/dailymail_jazz]# dailymail_jazz.tcl [email protected]
bash: dailymail_jazz.tcl: command not found
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack/dailymail_jazz]#

It's 3am here and I'm not thinking straight, I'm sure it's something simple I am not doing. But can't figure it out.

Peter.


----------



## 10203

Try ./dailymail_jazz.tcl [email protected] - Linux doesn't run commands in the current directory unless it's in the path.


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by petestrash _
> *OK,
> 
> Yes I am dumb when it comes to Linux, but I am trying to learn more through playing with TiVo.
> 
> I have skimmed through 33 pages of this thread, but I still cannot get dailymail_jazz to run.
> 
> I unzipped the file, then FTP'ed everything from the directory to a new directory "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz/" in binary mode.
> 
> I edited dailymail.cfg with ms-dos edit.
> 
> But my TiVo wont run the dailymail_jazz.tcl file.
> 
> [TiVo [p0] /var/hack/dailymail_jazz]# ls
> Jazzed Daily Mail Datasheet v0.30.htm dailymail_jazz.tcl
> TivoDailyMail senddailymail.itcl
> controlpadding.itcl viewdailymail.itcl
> dailymail.cfg viewhtml.itcl
> [TiVo [p0] /var/hack/dailymail_jazz]# chmod 755 dailymail_jazz.tcl
> [TiVo [p0] /var/hack/dailymail_jazz]# dailymail_jazz.tcl [email protected]
> bash: dailymail_jazz.tcl: command not found
> [TiVo [p0] /var/hack/dailymail_jazz]#
> 
> It's 3am here and I'm not thinking straight, I'm sure it's something simple I am not doing. But can't figure it out.
> 
> Peter. *


Suggest a couple of things...

Is /var/hack in your path?

Try running it by /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl 

The other thing in the back of my mind is that a file I installed recently wasnt unix style

Try finding DOS2UNIX.EXE (use Google) and on you PC run the dos2unix.exe dailymail_jazz.tcl

and then ftp it to your tivo and try again

(also surely it should be ./dailymail_jazz.tcl to run it if you are in the correct directory already?)

Neil

(OK LJ beat me to it!  )


----------



## petestrash

Thanks LJ & Icsneil,



> Try ./dailymail_jazz.tcl [email protected] - Linux doesn't run commands in the current directory unless it's in the path.


Didn't realise this, thought if in current directory path not needed.

That fixed the non running issue.



> The other thing in the back of my mind is that a file I installed recently wasnt unix style. Try finding DOS2UNIX.EXE (use Google) and on you PC run the dos2unix.exe dailymail_jazz.tcl


I needed to do this to the cfg file I edited. Should have just used joe.

That got it running ok, I'll check the rest tomorrow. sleep time now 4:00am

Thanks,

Peter.


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by petestrash _
> *Didn't realise this, thought if in current directory path not needed.*


 Linux and UNIX require the current directory to be explicitly in the path if so desired because doing otherwise leaves you open to a certain type of attack. DOS and Windows always assume the current directory is in the path because they are not so concerned with security.


----------



## petestrash

Thanks for the clarification Charles,

On another point, why can't the graphics files be stored and served from the tivo.

Peter.


----------



## sanderton

They can, if you have all your proxies etc set up right; but it means you'd have to log in to read the e-mail.


----------



## foddy

> _Originally posted by petestrash _
> *I needed to do this to the cfg file I edited. Should have just used joe.
> *


If you're editing Unix files on Windows, I'd recommend PFE32 (Programmer's File Editor). It's free, can be run without installing and maintains the file format which can be clearly seen in the status bar. You can also use it to change from DOS to Unix format with Save As.

It's available at: http://www.lancs.ac.uk/staff/steveb/cpaap/pfe/ - don't be put off by when it was last updated!


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by foddy _
> *If you're editing Unix files on Windows, I'd recommend PFE32 (Programmer's File Editor). It's free, can be run without installing and maintains the file format which can be clearly seen in the status bar. You can also use it to change from DOS to Unix format with Save As.
> 
> It's available at: http://www.lancs.ac.uk/staff/steveb/cpaap/pfe/ - don't be put off by when it was last updated! *


My fave editor is textpad - you can save files as UNIX files no problem. Has somenice features too.

You can find it at http://www.textpad.com/ and the "free" evaluation lasts forever!


----------



## lcsneil

For the last few days my cron generated dailymail hasn't been working and looking at the logs it seems that when trying to send the email via the ISP it is causing the Tivo to reboot. This is repeatable.

However, if I do a manual generate dailmail it works fine.

Any ideas?

The output of the log is as follows:-

debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Saturday April 03, 2004<<
debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>62.241.160.73<<
debug-got reply : >>220 colossus.systems.pipex.net ESMTP Postfix<<
debug-connected
debug-got reply : >>250 colossus.systems.pipex.net<<
debug-helo acknowledged
debug-got reply : >>250 Ok<<
debug-from acknowledged
debug-got reply : >>250 Ok<<
debug-to acknowledged
debug-got reply : >>354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF><<
debug-sending message
debug-building header
debug-about set recipient
debug-recipient set
debug-building content
debug-html starts
debug-body starts
Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.3432
Tmk Assertion Failure: 
BlockFailure, line 1771 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <3432> died due to signal -2

Neil


----------



## 10203

I saw that happen when I changed to a newer version of the cachecard drivers. The drivers were generating so many warning messages that DailyMail couldn't handle so much data! In my version of DM it was the foreach loops that couldn't deal with counting the numbers of lines in the error string. Not sure if the version of DM you're running uses foreach loops to split strings? Basically something's out of memory somewhere.


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *I saw that happen when I changed to a newer version of the cachecard drivers. The drivers were generating so many warning messages that DailyMail couldn't handle so much data! *


I use Turbonet and haven't updated anything that I am aware of recently. But I get the idea.

So any ideas what I can do about it?

Tried using ps aux to see what was running but using Windoze Telnet it truncates the items beyond the window so I see tivosh /var/hack/tivo... is running but I cant tell what as the characters after the 'tivo' bit are truncated - even if I pipe them to a file.

Mind you not sure quite what I would be looking for anyway from the output of ps aux - things with a lot of memory usage or % CPU ?

Neil


----------



## tivo-onion

Neil,

can you set debugging to "3" and get a bit more info on where it flops,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Neil,

can you set debugging to "3" and get a bit more info on where it flops,

cheers

Chris


----------



## lcsneil

Chris - have done that - you have a PM


----------



## tivo-onion

Thanks for the PM. I inspected the log file and discovered exactly where it broke down:

relevant LOG segment:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

debug-html starts
debug-body starts
Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.185
Tmk Assertion Failure: 
BlockFailure, line 1771 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <185> died due to signal -2
 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

relevant CODE segment:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-body starts" }
puts $chan ""
flush $chan
if {$debuglvl>2} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------" }
 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have to say that I am stumped. I am assuming it is breaking down on the execution of the puts $chan "" command, and I see no reason for it to error here rather than any other location. I can only think that is some kind of memory probem, but it is happening exceptionally early in the process. I have had the same error previously due to a very very very large email too large as it happens.

Apologies, but it is going to take a more knowledgable person than me to figure this out, especially since it woks fine on a manual tivo-web based invokation,

sorry,

Chris


----------



## lcsneil

This just re-confirms my BS Standard Idiot classification for guaranteed performance at breaking software.

If you ever want s'ware testing to the extreme - just ask me. 

(I'm imfamous for it amongst my suppliers at work!)


Neil
"Bummer said Dougal"


----------



## sanderton

You could try explicitly setting the buffer for $chan, if you haven't already.


----------



## tivo-onion

how would we go about doing that?

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

This will fluch the buffer at ever line ending and/or at 4k max size (from memory, check syntax!)

fconfigure $chan -buffering line -buffersize 4096


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *This just re-confirms my BS Standard Idiot classification for guaranteed performance at breaking software.
> 
> If you ever want s'ware testing to the extreme - just ask me.
> 
> (I'm imfamous for it amongst my suppliers at work!)
> 
> Neil
> "Bummer said Dougal" *


Try this beta test version (LINK REMOVED) and see if it is any better. I have added in the buffer related command that Stuart suggested.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Chris, I have an admission to make. Out of curiosity I tried the Beta version you posted above just to be nosey. I tried the Config Editor in TiVoweb and couldn't get it to save any changes. When I later rebooted my TiVo it wouldn't run TiVoweb. After much headscratching I by chance looked at the rc.sysinit.author.edit created by Stuart's Startup Editor and found it had been replaced by the modified config file from Dailymail. It's entirely my fault for being nosey and you probably already know about it but I thought I'd let you know just in case.


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Try this beta test version and see if it is any better. I have added in the buffer related command that Stuart suggested.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris *


Nope 

Rebooted - have PMed you the log file Tivo-Onion

Neil


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by Prof. Yaffle _
> *Chris, I have an admission to make. Out of curiosity I tried the Beta version you posted above just to be nosey. I tried the Config Editor in TiVoweb and couldn't get it to save any changes. When I later rebooted my TiVo it wouldn't run TiVoweb. After much headscratching I by chance looked at the rc.sysinit.author.edit created by Stuart's Startup Editor and found it had been replaced by the modified config file from Dailymail. It's entirely my fault for being nosey and you probably already know about it but I thought I'd let you know just in case. *


Not sure I understand what you're saying. I presume you mean startup editor?

I can save OK with it (thought this was independent of Dailymail)

This beta version seems to work same as previous versions for me.

Neil


----------



## tivo-onion

Neil,

I have inspected the log, and I am again stumped. The code seems to have errored at a completely unrelated point than the last time it fell over:



 Code:


06:16:48-debug-permitted item found in line : >>dailymail_jazz.tcl<<
06:16:48-about to split cron line into parameter items
06:16:48-debug-cron split successfully into individual items
06:16:48-debug-this item is valid - not comment
06:16:48-debug-minute parameter : >>25<<
06:16:48-debug-hour parameter : >>18<<
06:16:48-debug-day of month parameter : >>*<<
06:16:48-debug-month parameter : >>*<<
06:16:48-debug-day of week parameter : >>*<<
06:16:48-debug-checkpoint 001
06:16:48-debug-checkpoint 006
06:16:48-debug-checkpoint 008
06:16:48-debug-compiling to do list
06:16:48-debug-starting main to-do loop
Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.263
Tmk Assertion Failure: 
BlockFailure, line 1771 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <263> died due to signal -2

This time it fell over whilst parsing the cron file? I have no idea why - but it looks like some kind of memory related issue again. Could it be related to the creation of the log file? The only other thing I can think of is to take the logging level down to "0" in the cfg file and try that. Otherwise, I have no idea!

cheers,

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Prof. Yaffle _
> *Chris, I have an admission to make. Out of curiosity I tried the Beta version you posted above just to be nosey. I tried the Config Editor in TiVoweb and couldn't get it to save any changes. When I later rebooted my TiVo it wouldn't run TiVoweb. After much headscratching I by chance looked at the rc.sysinit.author.edit created by Stuart's Startup Editor and found it had been replaced by the modified config file from Dailymail. It's entirely my fault for being nosey and you probably already know about it but I thought I'd let you know just in case. *


Prof.,

naughty naughty! But thanks anyway ... it seems that I was accidentally overloading the same "edit_save" procedure the Stuart (Sanderton) was using for the other update script. I have updated the relevant scripts - so thanks for that! I did not have the other edit script installed at the time, so I did not get the same problem!

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

Memory is most likely, but don't rule out a HD fault either.


----------



## mbriody

Is this Startup Editor a new feature in this beta or have I missed something? I don't have any menu item for this in my TivoWeb.

Anyway it sounds useful!



> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *Not sure I understand what you're saying. I presume you mean startup editor?
> 
> I can save OK with it (thought this was independent of Dailymail)
> 
> This beta version seems to work same as previous versions for me.
> 
> Neil *


----------



## tivo-onion

Well, my hand has been forced - mostly my own fault for posting a link to a beta version. I should make it availble to the world at large, and so here it is: Version (beta) 0.35 of Dailymail_Jazz and associated files.

All the detailed are in the readme in the zip file, but the main new features and fixes are:

 new 'managedailymail.itcl' module that replaces all previous tivoweb modules except 'controlpadding.itcl' which is optional. This module is a lot more sophisticated, and allows you to edit the config file as well as provides other key capabilities, including picking up default values from the config file, as long as it is placed on one of the permitted directory structures.
 a more sohisticated 'controlpadding.itcl' module.
 a revamped config file with more detailed information and a better structure.
 american spelling / date option - see 'yankspeak' variable in the confile file.
 fixed some spelling mistakes
 times on debugging lines
 added stuliet's [TR] expiry section fix
 added debugging when sending message body if deguglvl is bigger than 2
 added "httpd-tt.tcl" for tivoweb running hacks suggestion by PortlandPaw
 added sandertons pathname function so the directory of the .cfg file need not be specified and other local files - as long as in same directory
 endpad and noreddot added to running hacks view
 added view cron task list courtesy of del4
 addded extra daily call functions courtesy of del4
 added record list (rejection list) options section- via variable in .cfg file
 added daily list seperator capability with offset - via variable in .cfg file
 added verbose vs alert only bulletin options - via variable in .cfg file
 shortened name on manage daily status email function
 added in max buffer length / buffer configuration for email sending
 made cron reading and display of schedule optional - via variable in .cfg file
 added in more debugging around endpad routines
 added optionality on previous and future sections in rejected recording list - via variable in .cfg file
 fixed editor save / edit issues found in beta test
[/list=1]

The file is available for download here.

Remember - read the README for installation and update information!

Enjoy & please feed any further comments back,

cheers

Chris


----------



## mbriody

Getting a crc error on extract. Tried the latest Winzip and WinRar.

Forget that, just redownloaded it and all is well.


----------



## tivo-onion

cannot replicate that error - seems to unzip and extract fine. Is zipped using winzip 8.0. Try downloading it again,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Well, my hand has been forced - mostly my own fault for posting a link to a beta version. *


Sorry


----------



## mbriody

I'm using TWP v1.0 and made the same mod's as for last version of DailyMail which are detailed here

This time I got this error:

10:02:56-debug-need to look for overlapping programs with endpad
10:02:59-debug-29 items to investigate for endpad programme overlapping
10:02:59-debug-starting main to-do loop
10:03:02-debug-compiling expiration list
10:03:05-debug-compiling conflicts list
10:03:27-debug-started record history procedure
10:03:27-debug-mintime >>1081073007<<
10:03:27-debug-maxtime >>1081245807<<
can't read "cancelreasons": no such variable
while executing
"lindex $cancelreasons [expr $creason - 1]"
("default" arm line 1)
invoked from within
"switch $creason {
2 { set reason "Duplicate" }
5 { set reason "Power Was Off" ; set findalt 1 }
12 { set reason "Deleted" }
14 { set r..."
("uplevel" body line 50)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" {
set recdate [split $name ":"]
regsub {^(-?)0+([1-9])} [lindex $recdate 1] {\1\2} rectime
..."
(procedure "recordhistory" line 37)
invoked from within
"recordhistory"
(procedure "outputSection" line 79)
invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3523)
bash-2.02#

The variable "cancelreasons" looks new from the previous version and I can't find reference to it anywhere else. Any ideas?


----------



## tivo-onion

Fixed, just updated 0.35 beta zip file in the previous post. Try again - only the dailymail_jazz.tcl file has changed.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Chris,

If I run the Beta with the Cron list switched on I get this :-

13:15:06-debug-perform ls
13:15:06-debug-the command being executed is >>exec /var/hack/bin/ls -ls /var/log/endpad.log<<
13:15:06-debug-ls output : >> 23 -rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 22507 Apr 6 13:15 /var/log/endpad.log<<
13:15:06-debug-log file found
13:15:06-debug-endpad logfile status : >>ok<<
13:15:06-debug-checking for new messages in tivo central
13:15:06-debug-reading the temperature, calculating uptime, checking what's running
13:15:06-debug-about to run thermal check
13:15:07-debug-thermal check run
13:15:07-debug-about to run uptime check
13:15:07-debug-uptime check run
13:15:07-debug-about to run ps
13:15:08-debug-ps run
13:15:08-debug-hack found >>tnlited<<
13:15:08-debug-hack found >>httpd-tt.tcl<<
13:15:08-debug-hack found >>tivoftp<<
13:15:08-debug-hack found >>cron<<
13:15:08-debug-hack found >>endpad.tcl<<
13:15:08-debug-about to parse crontab file
13:15:08-debug-line : >>## /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab<<
13:15:08-debug-line : >># Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'<<
13:15:08-debug-line : >># command to install the new version when you edit this file.<<
13:15:08-debug-line : >><<
13:15:08-debug-line : >># for TiVo: This file doesn't use a user field like system-wide crontabs<<
13:15:08-debug-line : >># normally do. Everything runs at uid 0 (not that it matters for TiVo).<<
13:15:08-debug-line : >><<
13:15:08-debug-line : >>SHELL=/bin/sh<<
13:15:08-debug-line : >>PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin<<
13:15:08-debug-line : >><<
13:15:08-debug-line : >># The following environment variables are needed for many tcl scripts to<<
13:15:08-debug-line : >># run. Thanks to AlphaWolf for troubleshooting this.<<
13:15:08-debug-line : >><<
13:15:08-debug-line : >>MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10<<
13:15:08-debug-line : >>TIVO_ROOT=""<<
13:15:08-debug-line : >><<
13:15:08-debug-line : >># Actual crontab entries below. This sample should append a date to<<
13:15:08-debug-line : >># a file every ten minutes.<<
13:15:08-debug-line : >><<
13:15:08-debug-line : >># m h dom mon dow command<<
13:15:08-debug-line : >>11 08 * * 1-7 /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1 &<<
13:15:08-debug-permitted item found in line : >>dailymail_jazz.tcl<<
13:15:08-about to split cron line into parameter items
13:15:08-debug-cron split successfully into individual items
13:15:08-debug-this item is valid - not comment
13:15:08-debug-minute parameter : >>11<<
13:15:08-debug-hour parameter : >>08<<
13:15:08-debug-day of month parameter : >>*<<
13:15:08-debug-month parameter : >>*<<
13:15:08-debug-day of week parameter : >>1-7<<
13:15:08-debug-checkpoint 001
13:15:08-debug-checkpoint 006

If I run it from bash I get the above with this on the end:- www.karl.tracey.dsl.pipex.com/dmerror.JPG

If I run it with Cron list set to false it works perfectly.

Also, when I use the Manage E-mail section of TiVoweb in Internet Explorer, after running the generate email option it duplicates the menu at the top but inverts the colours. If I try it in Mozilla it duplicates the menu but leaves the colours as is.

Example :- www.karl.tracey.dsl.pipex.com/dailymail.JPG


----------



## PortlandPaw

I saw the same thing (split screen). It comes from not terminating the html block properly and starting a new one. Easily fixed.


----------



## tivo-onion

Prof,

sorry ... do you mean that with that with the cron stuff switch on it errors?

If so, please could you run dailymail_jazz at the tivo BASH# prompt and tell me what errors you get out ... if there is any more detail,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Ahhh! a String To Number conversion error! I have a pathetic request : I do not know how to do a string to number conversion in tcl? Can anyone help with this. Sorry for my stupidity here!


----------



## mbriody

Tried the 2nd beta with TWP (after edits) and the last problme is fixed but now I get this:

14:11:16-debug-29 items to investigate for endpad programme overlapping
14:11:16-debug-starting main to-do loop
14:11:19-debug-compiling expiration list
14:11:23-debug-compiling conflicts list
14:11:49-debug-started record history procedure
14:11:49-debug-mintime >>1081087909<<
14:11:49-debug-maxtime >>1081260709<<
can't scan path (0x00070009)

while executing
"mfs scan $dirName -start $prefix -count 50"
("uplevel" body line 1)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if { [catch {mfs scan $dirName -start $prefix -count 50} batch] } {
global errorCode errorInfo
if {..."
(procedure "ForeachMfsFile" line 9)
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile recfsid name type "/Recording/Active" "4:$date:$timestr:" {
RetryTransaction {
set rec [db $db openid $recfsid]
set show [db..."
(procedure "alt_showing" line 12)
invoked from within
"alt_showing $id $id2"
("uplevel" body line 70)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" {
set recdate [split $name ":"]
regsub {^(-?)0+([1-9])} [lindex $recdate 1] {\1\2} rectime
..."
(procedure "recordhistory" line 41)
invoked from within
"recordhistory"
(procedure "outputSection" line 79)
invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3528)
bash-2.02#


----------



## tivo-onion

mbriody,

see if you can perform this on your version of tivoweb:

http://###.###.###.###/history/list/all

where ###.###.###.### is you tivo's ip!

this is the standard recording history function that I have nabbed the code from to do the rejected recording list, so I would be interested if it works!

let me know,

Is anyone else having the same problem,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Prof,
> 
> sorry ... do you mean that with that with the cron stuff switch on it errors?
> 
> If so, please could you run dailymail_jazz at the tivo BASH# prompt and tell me what errors you get out ... if there is any more detail,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris *


Yeap, with


> set cronlistrequired true


set to true it bombs out and judging by the Ahhh! above I assume you've seen the edited post with a screen grab in of it running from Bash?


----------



## tivo-onion

No worries prof., working on a fix!

Are you having any problems with the rejected recordings / recording history list at all?

cheers

Chris


----------



## mbriody

Nope, I get this:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_history '/list/all' ''
no such object: {CONFLICT err=errTmActiveLockConflict}
while executing
"dbobj $series fsid"
(procedure "history_showinfo" line 21)
invoked from within
"history_showinfo $show inf"
("uplevel" body line 5)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid ]
set creason [dbobj $rec get CancelReason]
set show [dbobj $rec get Showing]
..."
("uplevel" body line 6)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" {
set recdate [split $name ":"]
regsub {^(-?)0+([1-9])} [lindex $recdate 1] {\1\2} recti..."
(procedure "::action_history" line 69)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--



> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *mbriody,
> 
> see if you can perform this on your version of tivoweb:
> 
> http://###.###.###.###/history/list/all
> 
> where ###.###.###.### is you tivo's ip!
> 
> this is the standard recording history function that I have nabbed the code from to do the rejected recording list, so I would be interested if it works!
> 
> let me know,
> 
> Is anyone else having the same problem,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris *


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

It seems to be picking the info up okay. I've only tried it a couple of times though. I'll try it a bit more tonight.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by mbriody _
> *Nope, I get this:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_history '/list/all' ''
> no such object: {CONFLICT err=errTmActiveLockConflict}
> while executing....................
> *


Hmm...

it looks like you have a more serious problem here, and I am not sure what the answer is I am afraid. Could this be related to your earlier problem with running from the cron, and be caused by some kind of disk error as sanderton suggested.

What version on tivoweb are you using?

Can you navigate to Home >> User Interface >> Recording History at all in tivoweb, and what happend if you select any of the options here?

It could also be related to tivowebplus which I do not have, so if you have a slightly different module in tivowebplus to get recording history, can you send me the file that tivowebplus uses to generate it so I can take a look!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Prof. Yaffle _
> *Chris,
> 
> If I run the Beta with the Cron list switched on I get this :-
> 
> 13:15:06-debug-perform ls
> 13:15:06-debug-the command being executed is >>exec /var/hack/bin/ls -ls /var/log/endpad.log<<
> ........
> 13:15:08-debug-checkpoint 001
> 13:15:08-debug-checkpoint 006
> 
> If I run it with Cron list set to false it works perfectly.
> *


Prof,

I have updated the beta with fixes to your problems .. .download from the same post as before. You will need to replace all .itcl files and the dailymail_jazz.tcl file.

let me know if it solves your cron related problems and your double header problems,

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by mbriody _
> *Nope, I get this:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_history '/list/all' ''
> no such object: {CONFLICT err=errTmActiveLockConflict}
> while executing
> "dbobj $series fsid"
> *


Do a Full Reload of TiVoWeb; repeat until fixed.

TivoWeb loads a ton of data into memory from MFS when it loads, but it doesn't validate it very well - so if there was a harmless Active Lock (ie, database busy) error it stores the error message instead of the data.

Most common when TW loads from startup as the db is often busy at boot time.


----------



## mbriody

Something screwy going on here. I think the last History failure may have been a red herring.

I am using TivoWebPlus v1.0. I think you're thinking of someone else re: the cron/disk problem.

All of the other History commands work by the way. I've very rarely used them though.

What I've just experienced is this:

Reboot TiVo
Perform History/List/All - no problem.
Run DailMail - get the same error as above.
Perform History/List/All - no problem.

DailyMail still exhibiting the same issue and TiVoWeb History is now working okay but it does take a long time to come back - my history goes back to December (is this usual?).



> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Hmm...
> 
> it looks like you have a more serious problem here, and I am not sure what the answer is I am afraid. Could this be related to your earlier problem with running from the cron, and be caused by some kind of disk error as sanderton suggested.
> 
> What version on tivoweb are you using?
> 
> Can you navigate to Home >> User Interface >> Recording History at all in tivoweb, and what happend if you select any of the options here?
> 
> It could also be related to tivowebplus which I do not have, so if you have a slightly different module in tivowebplus to get recording history, can you send me the file that tivowebplus uses to generate it so I can take a look!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris *


----------



## tivo-onion

Apologies, I am getting mixed up ... the cron / disk problem is nothing to do with you. I am juggling too many balls today 

can you send, or provide me with a link to, the the tivowebplus .itcl module that contains your history function so I can inspect, identify any differences and update dailymail_jazz if necessary,

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

The "can't scan path 00x" etc error is mfs scan's versions of "database is busy"

If that code comes hard on the heels of a major bit of database access on a machine with a lot of stuff going on in /Recordings/Active then you might well get it. If your History goes back to December then its a fair bet there's a lot in it! (It will go back to the oldest item you have deleted in the last 28 days).

I've found on code which slaps the db hard, putting a few "after 10" s in in strategic places just to put the brakes on the code a bit can give the previous db access time to finish up.


----------



## Krypt Keeper

Hello, first let me say this is a great program & thanks!

Basics - I am running this on a HDVR2, S/W 3.1.1b, TWP in a non-standard location, TW 1.9.4 final in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl not running but just there for DailyMail, and this is Dailymail v35.

I noticed during the general output (debug level 2) that the dtivo variable was set to 0. Towards the end of dailymail_jazz.tcl I had to add 151 into the

if { [lsearch "001 011 031" $suffix] >= 0 } {

line. Then it got set correctly. However, the free space reported is now less than it was before, which is still different than it shows in TWP. (it is about 5% lower in the dailymail)

Also, the temperature ranges reported in the dailymail email are a little low for a DTiVo, as mine runs about @ 47C which is normal, mid 60's is the "too hot" mark.


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Neil,
> 
> I have inspected the log, and I am again stumped. The code seems to have errored at a completely unrelated point than the last time it fell over:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [font=serif][/font]
> Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <263> died due to signal -2
> 
> *


 This line is immediately suspicious since there is no signal -2.


----------



## sanderton

I've seen plenty (too many!) "died due to signal -2" s.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Prof,
> 
> I have updated the beta with fixes to your problems .. .download from the same post as before. You will need to replace all .itcl files and the dailymail_jazz.tcl file.
> 
> let me know if it solves your cron related problems and your double header problems,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris *


Afraid not Chris. Now when I run it from Bash I get -

18:09:57-debug-hack found >>tivoftp<<
18:09:57-debug-hack found >>cron<<
18:09:57-debug-hack found >>endpad.tcl<<
18:09:57-debug-about to parse crontab file
18:09:57-debug-line : >>## /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab<<
18:09:57-debug-line : >># Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'<<
18:09:57-debug-line : >># command to install the new version when you edit this file.<<
18:09:57-debug-line : >><<
18:09:57-debug-line : >># for TiVo: This file doesn't use a user field like system-wide crontabs<<
18:09:57-debug-line : >># normally do. Everything runs at uid 0 (not that it matters for TiVo).<<
18:09:57-debug-line : >><<
18:09:57-debug-line : >>SHELL=/bin/sh<<
18:09:57-debug-line : >>PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin<<
18:09:57-debug-line : >><<
18:09:57-debug-line : >># The following environment variables are needed for many tcl scripts to<<
18:09:57-debug-line : >># run. Thanks to AlphaWolf for troubleshooting this.<<
18:09:57-debug-line : >><<
18:09:57-debug-line : >>MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10<<
18:09:57-debug-line : >>TIVO_ROOT=""<<
18:09:57-debug-line : >><<
18:09:57-debug-line : >># Actual crontab entries below. This sample should append a date to<<
18:09:57-debug-line : >># a file every ten minutes.<<
18:09:57-debug-line : >><<
18:09:57-debug-line : >># m h dom mon dow command<<
18:09:57-debug-line : >>11 08 * * 1-7 /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1 &<<
18:09:57-debug-permitted item found in line : >>dailymail_jazz.tcl<<
18:09:57-about to split cron line into parameter items
18:09:57-debug-cron split successfully into individual items
18:09:57-debug-this item is valid - not comment
18:09:57-debug-minute parameter : >>11<<
18:09:57-debug-hour parameter : >>08<<
18:09:57-debug-day of month parameter : >>*<<
18:09:57-debug-month parameter : >>*<<
18:09:57-debug-day of week parameter : >>1-7<<
18:09:57-debug-checkpoint 001
18:09:57-debug-checkpoint 006
syntax error in expression "08+(3600/3600)"
while executing
"expr $h+($tzoffset/3600)"
(procedure "gettempuptime" line 216)
invoked from within
"gettempuptime"
(procedure "outputSection" line 53)
invoked from within
"outputSection 1"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3531)
bash-2.02#

The double header problem is sorted now though. Thanks.


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *I've seen plenty (too many!) "died due to signal -2" s. *


 This is trueI've seen plenty of those in my logs, too. And I've never seen an explanation of their meaning.

Thoughts: 
My guess is that the process is actually exiting with exit code 126; which is being misreported as signal -2 (126=128−2).
Often, such messages are logged after an assertion failure, as this one was. So, tivosh probably has a handler that catches the signal (I assume one is generated by the assertion failure) and exits with code 126 instead.


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Ahhh! a String To Number conversion error! I have a pathetic request : I do not know how to do a string to number conversion in tcl? Can anyone help with this. Sorry for my stupidity here! *


 I didn't look to see what the specific error is here, so I'll just answer generally.

As long as the string looks somewhat number-like, string to number conversions should happen automatically. For example, [expr "000.00"] yields 0.0. Explicit conversion is possible using scan.


Code:


scan "000.00" "%f" var


----------



## mbriody

Have sent you a PM and link to the file.



> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Apologies, I am getting mixed up ... the cron / disk problem is nothing to do with you. I am juggling too many balls today
> 
> can you send, or provide me with a link to, the the tivowebplus .itcl module that contains your history function so I can inspect, identify any differences and update dailymail_jazz if necessary,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris *


----------



## tivo-onion

I think I have fixed most things, other than mbriody's problem with the rejected recording, which I continue to work on. I have updated the download from the previous post, which can be found here. I think I have fixed your problem Prof - give it a go!

replace all .itcl files, the dailymail_jazz.tcl file and the dailymail.cfg file.

any more issues let me know,

Goodnight!

cheers

Chris


----------



## mbriody

One point to note is that the previous version was working fine until this morning when I moved to the new beta.



> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *I think I have fixed most things, other than mbriody's problem with the rejected recording, which I continue to work on. I have updated the download from the previous post, which can be found here. I think I have fixed your problem Prof - give it a go!
> 
> replace all .itcl files, the dailymail_jazz.tcl file and the dailymail.cfg file.
> 
> any more issues let me know,
> 
> Goodnight!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris *


----------



## tivo-onion

Yeah, but the piece that is going wrong for you is a new piece. If you are not bothered with the rejected recording list, which is a new part, then just set the (6.5) dmailRecHistory variable to 0 in the .cfg file i.e.

set dmailRecHistory 0

It should them most probably work just fine. The code had been pretty stable for me for about 8 days, so it is obviously some kind of tivowebplus compatibility issue. There will always be a few issues on a beta test of a new module!

I will inspect the code you sent me in the meanwhile,

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Thanks Chris, that's sorted it. everythings working perfectly now, Rejected Recordings and all. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Prof. Yaffle _
> *Thanks Chris, that's sorted it. everythings working perfectly now, Rejected Recordings and all. :up: :up: :up: *


Good stuff Prof! Glad to hear it!

cheers

Chris


----------



## mbriody

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> 
> set dmailRecHistory 0
> 
> It should them most probably work just fine. The code had been pretty
> Chris [/B]


Did this and got another error:

21:44:02-debug-compiling conflicts list
21:44:33-debug-reading the temperature, calculating uptime, checking what's running
21:44:33-debug-about to run thermal check
21:44:34-debug-thermal check run
21:44:34-debug-about to run uptime check
21:44:34-debug-uptime check run
can't open object (0x00030007)

while executing
"db $db open $config"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set config [db $db open $config]
set LSC [dbobj $config get LastSuccessCall$suffix]
set NSC [dbobj $config get NextCallAttemp..."
(procedure "gettempuptime" line 67)
invoked from within
"gettempuptime"
(procedure "outputSection" line 53)
invoked from within
"outputSection 5"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3529)
bash-2.02#

I also set the next section dmailTivoStatus to 0 and it got a lot further but then died horribly:

21:50:50-debug-recipient set
21:50:50-debug-building content
21:50:50-debug-html starts
21:50:50-debug-body starts
Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.189
Tmk Assertion Failure:
BlockFailure, line 1771 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <189> died due to signal -2
1a344ec 1a32a44 1a2ed70 1b95e0c 1c4d5e8 1c891d0 1c858b4 1c85158 1c7aee0 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8
1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134


----------



## sanderton

mbriody, I think you have a sick TiVo. Or at the very least, a highly stressed one. How many entries do you have in Now Playing?


----------



## mbriody

I have about 90 entries in Now Showing.

I haven't had any problems with my TiVo, TivoWeb or any TiVo modules until today's version of DailyMail...


----------



## Snoopy

I am just checking in. As yet, I have been unable to get dailymail to work for me. I understand there is now I homepage for this project? What version are we at. I see many different download links.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by mbriody _
> *Did this and got another error:
> 
> 21:44:02-debug-compiling conflicts list
> 21:44:33-debug-reading the temperature, calculating uptime, checking what's running
> 21:44:33-debug-about to run thermal check
> 21:44:34-debug-thermal check run
> 21:44:34-debug-about to run uptime check
> 21:44:34-debug-uptime check run
> can't open object (0x00030007)
> 
> while executing
> "db $db open $config"
> ("uplevel" body line 2)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set config [db $db open $config]
> set LSC [dbobj $config get LastSuccessCall$suffix]
> set NSC [dbobj $config get NextCallAttemp..."
> (procedure "gettempuptime" line 67)
> invoked from within
> "gettempuptime"
> (procedure "outputSection" line 53)
> invoked from within
> "outputSection 5"
> (file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3529)
> bash-2.02#
> 
> I also set the next section dmailTivoStatus to 0 and it got a lot further but then died horribly:
> 
> 21:50:50-debug-recipient set
> 21:50:50-debug-building content
> 21:50:50-debug-html starts
> 21:50:50-debug-body starts
> Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.189
> Tmk Assertion Failure:
> BlockFailure, line 1771 ()
> Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <189> died due to signal -2
> 1a344ec 1a32a44 1a2ed70 1b95e0c 1c4d5e8 1c891d0 1c858b4 1c85158 1c7aee0 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8
> 1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134 *


mbriody,

not a nice suggestion I am afraid, but if the previous version was working well for you, it may be worthwhile reverting back to it for the meanwhile. There are obviously a whole set of issues being thrown up that are either specific to tivowebplus or your specific tivo / setup which seemed to be varied and that I cannot get a handle on. The first error in identified in your latest endeavour has been stable for quite some time, so I am surprised it is falling over here. The second error is memory related, and I have thrown every safety precaution, suggested by sanderton and the like, into the code to avoid this happening!

I checked the new code in the dailymail module against the code in the tivowebplus ui.itcl module and I could spot no difference. Wierd!

Can somebody let me know what a "Tmk Assertion Failure" actualy is and why it occurs?

Had anyone with tivowebplus got this new 0.35 version working? Would love to hear from you,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Snoopy _
> *I am just checking in. As yet, I have been unable to get dailymail to work for me. I understand there is now I homepage for this project? What version are we at. I see many different download links. *


See my signature for the link to the latest version,

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Can somebody let me know what a "Tmk Assertion Failure" actualy is and why it occurs? *


It just means that the TCL interpreter has crashed. As for why, you'd have to be able to interpret the memory dump to figure it out!


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *It just means that the TCL interpreter has crashed. As for why, you'd have to be able to interpret the memory dump to figure it out! *


I found this in the "other place":

when trying to execute the following command in tcl:

_puts $chan [exec $source_dir/mfs_stream -s $filename]_

the person gets a mempool error and the cause is given as:

_It tries to alloc more memory in it's pool. but since it's exec method must copy the whole stack, it runs out of room and reboots._

So it seems that the mempool is too full. Any "puts" command could cause a crash in this case. Is there any way of expanding the mempool somehow? Why would a mempool be too full, too many processes running at the same time?

cheers

Chris


----------



## mbriody

Reverted and working fine,

I'm going to install vanilla TivoWeb and try the latest version with that, to prove (or not) that its a TWP issue.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by mbriody _
> *Reverted and working fine,
> 
> I'm going to install vanilla TivoWeb and try the latest version with that, to prove (or not) that its a TWP issue. *


Which version have you reverted to?

cheers

Chris


----------



## Snoopy

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *See my signature for the link to the latest version.*


Thanks Chris. Ok I've gotten a little farther this time. It might be a good idea to put the fact that you can manage the cfg file "AFTER" it is installed inside the text file. That's a really nice feature. I got the following debugging information after trying to send email.

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35 (6th April 2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>2<<
------started at 10:06:54 (debugging times specified in gmt)

10:06:54-debug-global variable definition complete
10:06:54-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
10:06:54-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
10:06:54-debug-completed other preperation
10:06:54-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
10:06:54-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
10:06:54-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
10:06:54-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
10:06:54-debug-0 argument(s) found
10:06:54-debug-argument handling complete
10:06:54-debug-start optional message handling
10:06:54-debug-no message file found
10:06:54-debug-end optional message handling
10:06:54-debug-about to start version setting
10:06:54-debug-version3 : >>1<<
10:06:54-debug-uktivo : >>0<<
10:06:54-debug-dtivo : >>1<<
10:06:54-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>3<<
10:06:54-debug-completed version setting
10:06:54-debug-about to include util.itcl
10:06:54-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
10:06:54-debug-index.itcl included

I am using 64.164.98.8 (mail.swbell.net) as my outgoing mail server and swbell.net is what i put in the domain area (xxx.xxxxxxxxxx)? I am not sure if that is correct. I'm on DSL so I wasn't sure what domain you were talking about there. Do I put in 64.164.98.8 again there? I am not sure what went wrong and have verified the cfg file.

Please advise?


----------



## tivo-onion

snoopy,

can you run at the bash prompt via telnet and send me the detailed error messages that arise,

thanks

Chris


----------



## Snoopy

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *snoopy, can you run at the bash prompt via telnet and send me the detailed error messages that arise, thanks Chris *


I have turbonet so telneting to my TiVo is not a problem. I'm just not sure what you mean. The only way I know to run the daily mail stuff runs from within TiVoWeb, not from the command line. Tell me what to type in to the command line 'specifically' and I'll do that. Thanks for the help.

Please advise.


----------



## tivo-onion

Snoopy,

surely you must have chmod'd your code once you FTP'ed it down to your tivo?

just telnet into your tivo by typing:

*telnet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx [enter]*

from a command window on your pc, where xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is the ip of your tivo.

once successfully telnetted in to your tivo type the following commands:

*cd /var/hack [enter]

chmod 755 *[enter]

dailymail_jazz.tcl [enter]*

this should run dailymail_jazz in the telnet session. You should see the same information appearing as in the log file, however when it errors you should see more detailed information at the crash. It is this information I need to get more details on the breakdown. If you can cut and paste that into a post that would be great.

it would be worthwhile executing a "*chmod 755*" in all other directories you have copies dailymail related code to.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Snoopy

My chat address in case it would make it easier is [email protected] on msn messenger.

/var/hack/dailymail# chmod 755 dailymail_jazz.tcl
/var/hack/dailymail# ./dailymail_jazz.tcl

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35 (6th April 2004) - startin
g
------the debug level is set at >>2<<
------started at 10:57:26 (debugging times specified in gmt)

10:57:26-debug-global variable definition complete
10:57:26-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
10:57:26-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
10:57:26-debug-completed other preperation
10:57:26-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
10:57:26-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
10:57:26-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
10:57:26-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
10:57:26-debug-0 argument(s) found
10:57:26-debug-argument handling complete
10:57:26-debug-start optional message handling
10:57:26-debug-no message file found
10:57:26-debug-end optional message handling
10:57:26-debug-about to start version setting
10:57:27-debug-version3 : >>1<<
10:57:27-debug-uktivo : >>0<<
10:57:27-debug-dtivo : >>1<<
10:57:27-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>3<<
10:57:27-debug-completed version setting
10:57:27-debug-about to include util.itcl
10:57:27-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
10:57:27-debug-index.itcl included
couldn't execute "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/get_space": no such file or directory
while executing
"error $error"
(procedure "get_totalsizes" line 9)
invoked from within
"get_totalsizes "
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2852)
/var/hack/dailymail#

Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *I found this in the "other place":
> 
> when trying to execute the following command in tcl:
> 
> puts $chan [exec $source_dir/mfs_stream -s $filename]
> 
> the person gets a mempool error and the cause is given as:
> 
> It tries to alloc more memory in it's pool. but since it's exec method must copy the whole stack, it runs out of room and reboots.
> 
> So it seems that the mempool is too full. Any "puts" command could cause a crash in this case. Is there any way of expanding the mempool somehow? Why would a mempool be too full, too many processes running at the same time?
> *


It's the exec not the puts which is causing the problem in that case.

There are commands which control pool memory allocation; however I don't know if they work with the main mempool.

Another approach is to make sure that you explicitly unset all variables once you are done with them; some of the ones the TivoWeb modules create are very large.


----------



## tivo-onion

Snoopy,

you are evidently missing a program necessary called "get_space". This code can be downloaded from here if you do not already have it.

You should extract it from the zip file on your PC and then ftp (binary) it to the /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl directory on your tivo, then chmod it 755. The commands you will need are:

* cd /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl

chmod 755 **

then try running dailymail_jazz.tcl again from the tivo bash prompt, not forgetting to change directories first.

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *It's the exec not the puts which is causing the problem in that case.
> 
> There are commands which control pool memory allocation; however I don't know if they work with the main mempool.
> 
> Another approach is to make sure that you explicitly unset all variables once you are done with them; some of the ones the TivoWeb modules create are very large. *


Stuart,

how does one "unset" a variable? Is that "flush" ?

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Stuart,
> 
> how does one "unset" a variable? Is that "flush" ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris *


Nope, it's....



Spoiler



unset varname



flush sends the contents of the buffer to the network socket.


----------



## Snoopy

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Snoopy, you are evidently missing a program necessary called "get_space". *


Still getting an error,
/var/hack/dailymail# ./dailymail_jazz.tcl

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35 (6th April 2004) - startin
g
------the debug level is set at >>2<<
------started at 11:19:08 (debugging times specified in gmt)

11:19:08-debug-global variable definition complete
11:19:08-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
11:19:08-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
11:19:08-debug-completed other preperation
11:19:08-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
11:19:08-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
11:19:08-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
11:19:08-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
11:19:08-debug-0 argument(s) found
11:19:08-debug-argument handling complete
11:19:08-debug-start optional message handling
11:19:08-debug-no message file found
11:19:08-debug-end optional message handling
11:19:08-debug-about to start version setting
11:19:09-debug-version3 : >>1<<
11:19:09-debug-uktivo : >>0<<
11:19:09-debug-dtivo : >>1<<
11:19:09-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>3<<
11:19:09-debug-completed version setting
11:19:09-debug-about to include util.itcl
11:19:09-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
11:19:09-debug-index.itcl included
no value given for parameter "source" to "base64dec"
while executing
"base64dec"
("uplevel" body line 11)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if {$::version3} {
set lconfig [db $db open /State/LocationConfig]
set setup [db $db open /State/ServiceConfig]
set tz ..."
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2865)
/var/hack/dailymail#

There is no password needed where it talked about base64. I'll just send you the configuration file. I am certain something isn't right. Note that there are no instructions on how to obtain a base64 version of a username and password if you did need one. I'm glad I don't but even so, I still get the error.


----------



## tivo-onion

Question:

I was inspecting some of LJ's code in dailymail_jazz and came accross:



Code:


		if {$::version3} {
			set lconfig  [db $db open /State/LocationConfig]
			set setup [db $db open /State/ServiceConfig]
			set tz [dbobj $lconfig get TimeZoneOld]
			set summertime [dbobj $lconfig get DaylightSavingsPolicy]
		} else {
			set setup [db $db open /Setup]
			set tz [dbobj $setup get TimeZone]
			set summertime [dbobj $setup get DaylightSavingsPolicy]
		} ;[base64dec]

can anyone tell me what the ;[base64dec] actually does in this piece of code, as it seems to be erroring for snoopy?

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

It's part of TivoWeb's somewhat obscure anti-hacking code.

I'm pretty sure in this case you can remove it with impunity.


----------



## tivo-onion

Stuart,

thanks for the information.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Snoopy,

I have removed the possible offending code. Please download the latest version from the same post as before (see my signature) and exchange the dailymail_jazz.tcl file with the new one in the zip file. Then try again!

Chin up! 

cheers

Chris


----------



## mbriody

Right, I installed TivoWeb 1.9.4 beta 5 (the latest?) and moved TivoWebPlus to its own directory so I can run them in parallel. A happy consequence of this is that DailyMail works fine without edits.

I unloaded endpad, irblast and cron so I have the minimum running apps. I then configured DailyMail to do the minimum processing and added the 6.5 sections back in one by one.

From a clean boot in the above configuration DailyMail worked fine with all section 6 options enabled EXCEPT for history on both TW and TWP.

I got the original error on both TW and TWP when I enabled history.

Sometimes I get an error in TW and TWP when trying to do History | All but from a reboot it works okay. I have around 800 history items and I suspect this may be the problem. 

I've searched and cannot find any way to clear out or reduce the history. There was a module in the other place called EditTitle which claims to do the job but it doesn't seem to support SA's.

I think the other crashes were a consequence of memory problems whilst trying to process the history. I have performed all the above tests with reboots in between.

After re-enabling irblast I have had two tmk crashes whilst running DailyMail but it doesn't happen every time.

My conclusion is that I almost certainly have a problem with the size of my history (any ideas?) and that there may be an intermittent conflict between irblast and DailyMail. It appears that TivoWebPlus isn't a problem.


----------



## sanderton

1.9.4 final is the latest TW, not beta whatever.

This will wipe out you Recording History if you're feeling brave:



Code:


#!/tvbin/tivosh

set db [dbopen]
ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" { 
  RetryTransaction {
    set item [db $db openid $fsid]
    set state [dbobj $item get State]
    if {$state == 2} {
      dbobj $item MarkAsRubbish
    }
  }
}
dbclose $db

(untested; may take a while to appear to do anything; running a daily call can provoke a grarbage collection if nothing happens, will probably reset the 28-day rule too)


----------



## mbriody

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *1.9.4 final is the latest TW, not beta whatever.
> *


I'll update it for completeness but doesn't now appear relevant.



> *This will wipe out you Recording History if you're feeling brave:
> *


Is there any way to make it selective for say anything over a week or a month?


----------



## managerxxx

Having been very happy with V.30 I thought I'd try out .35.

Seeing the following from the bash prompt:

bash-2.02# /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35 (6th April 2004) - startin
g
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------started at 19:47:03 (debugging times specified in gmt)

19:47:03-debug-global variable definition complete
19:47:03-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
19:47:03-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
19:47:04-debug-completed other preperation
19:47:04-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
19:47:04-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
19:47:04-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
19:47:04-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
19:47:04-debug-0 argument(s) found
19:47:04-debug-argument handling complete
19:47:04-debug-start optional message handling
19:47:04-debug-no message file found
19:47:04-debug-end optional message handling
19:47:04-debug-about to start version setting
19:47:04-debug-version3 : >>0<<
19:47:04-debug-uktivo : >>1<<
19:47:04-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
19:47:04-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>2.5<<
19:47:04-debug-completed version setting
19:47:04-debug-about to include util.itcl
19:47:04-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
19:47:04-debug-index.itcl included
wrong # args: extra words after "else" clause in "if" command
while compiling
"if {$::version3} { ..."
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if {$::version3} {
set lconfig [db $db open /State/LocationConfig]
set setup [db $db open /State/ServiceConfig]
set tz ..."
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2865)
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#

Any ideas as to what might be the cause? I've had quick comb through but can't see anything obvious....

Thanks


----------



## managerxxx

Removed

#;[base64dec]

from line 2875 and things look better now.


----------



## Fozzie

tivo-onion - does the controlpadding module take into account endpad's switches (-s, -e, -sugqual, and -sugeq). If not, could you modify it to?

Thanks.


----------



## bobnick

Bit annoyed that no-one has put the graphics on their webserver; so I had to set up my blueyonder web space account and do it myself 

You're very welcome to use my links, but don't blame me if I switch ISP's sometime in the future!

Stick this link in your cfg file (and make sure there's no / at the end!)

http://www.dmj.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk

All of my jazzed up mails warn me that endpad isn't running, despite the fact I've started the padding daemon in Tivoweb, have the latest endpad version running, and indeed have padded programmes!
All the endpad files have their normal names and appear to be in the normal place. Don't think I have an endpad.log file anywhere though.
Any tips as to what I should be searching for?
ps aux shows tivosh /var/hack/endp... as the name of the process.


----------



## Milhouse

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Bit annoyed that no-one has put the graphics on their webserver; so I had to set up my blueyonder web space account and do it myself
> *


Searching this thread and finding two posts (here and here) from me would have saved you from such annoyances!.  

Edit: Added links to cheer up bobnick


----------



## bobnick

Double grrr !


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by managerxxx _
> *Removed
> 
> #;[base64dec]
> 
> from line 2875 and things look better now. *


Removed this from main code also, and updated.

cheers

Chris


----------



## mbriody

Sanderton, is it possible to make this code selective on date please?



> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *1.9.4 final is the latest TW, not beta whatever.
> 
> This will wipe out you Recording History if you're feeling brave:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #!/tvbin/tivosh
> 
> set db [dbopen]
> ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" {
> RetryTransaction {
> set item [db $db openid $fsid]
> set state [dbobj $item get State]
> if {$state == 2} {
> dbobj $item MarkAsRubbish
> }
> }
> }
> dbclose $db
> 
> (untested; may take a while to appear to do anything; running a daily call can provoke a grarbage collection if nothing happens, will probably reset the 28-day rule too) *


----------



## Mike Laskey

Hi Chris,

I'm running the latest beta of the DailyMail_jazz which I installed last night. Works great. 

I wondered if you had plans for variables that would store multiple recipient names, rather than using command line passing ?

Also, is there a way to configure the free space indicator so that the calculation ignores suggestions? Now that my 160Gb system is showing full, it will probably stay above 90% as the suggestions are recycled. 

Great work, and I only ask for cosmetics that don't really matter.
Cheers
Mike.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by mbriody _
> *Sanderton, is it possible to make this code selective on date please? *


Something like:



Code:


#!/tvbin/tivosh
set today [expr [clock seconds] / 86400]
set db [dbopen]
ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" { 
  RetryTransaction {
    set item [db $db openid $fsid]
    set state [dbobj $item get State]
    if {$state == 2} {
       set date [dbobj $item get StartDate]
       if {[expr $today - $date] > 7} {
      dbobj $item MarkAsRubbish
    }
  }
  }
}
dbclose $db

Should remove stuff over a week old. In theory. I have not attempted to run this code!


----------



## bobnick

Does no-one else suffer from the false endpad warning then?


----------



## sanderton

I think it checks enpad.log, which is in /var/log


----------



## Disconnect

Boom. The strange thing was, it worked great yesterday. Now the older beta doesn't work, and the newest aborts. When run in debug 3 it rebooted my tivo (grr) but I have that log if you want it (500k.. pm me). In debug 2 it just reports:

16:20:26-debug-started record history procedure
16:20:26-debug-mintime >>1081268426<<
16:20:26-debug-maxtime >>1081441226<<
no such object: {CONFLICT err=0x30007}
while executing
"dbobj $station fsid"
("foreach" body line 10)
invoked from within
"foreach channel $channels2 {
regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $channel junk id subid
(clipped for brevety)


----------



## sanderton

That just looks like a "database busy" error - try it again.


----------



## Disconnect

Its 100% repeatable.. 

Ok... I take that back. Its 75% repeatable, the last 25% it causes reboots..

16:47:48-debug-mintime >>1081270068<<
16:47:48-debug-maxtime >>1081442868<<
Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.221


----------



## mbriody

When I have my crashes this is what I get, at the same place.

Try disabling the history reporting in the config file.



> _Originally posted by Disconnect _
> *Its 100% repeatable..
> 
> Ok... I take that back. Its 75% repeatable, the last 25% it causes reboots..
> 
> 16:47:48-debug-mintime >>1081270068<<
> 16:47:48-debug-maxtime >>1081442868<<
> Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.221 *


----------



## bobnick

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *I think it checks enpad.log, which is in /var/log *


Cheers, will check it out!

- This was the exact problem - all sorted now!


----------



## Disconnect

Yah, setting dmailRecHistory to 0 solved it. Which is ok, but...

I'll light it up on my s2 and see if it goes. (If its recording history thats fine, since I'm about to do a s1->s2 conversion and that'll pretty much wipe it out. If its because of the inserts - done only to fix guide data, thank you very much - then its a different issue..  I know inserts are missing lots of info, but..)

..ok. S2 had the same problem. (Even without the videos I migrated off the S1.) Removing that block solved it. (S1 is standard tivoweb, s2 is tivowebplus, both are using endpadplus.)


----------



## mbriody

Thanks, tried it but with the rubbish line commented out. Seems that a lot of entries are not returning valid dates. When I added some debug they came out as null strings. Here's the stat's:

Total records: 772
Invalid dates: 469
Rubbished : 250
Within date : 43
State <> 2 : 10

Any ideas why the dates aren't coming out?

[LATER]

Been browsing the history via TivoWeb's /mfs/Recording/History and noticed that a lot of entries do not have StartDate's in fact they have much truncated entries.

Here are the names of some of my history entries:

12411:76800:634669
12440:68400:664108
12457:66600:679167

etc.

Looking at these entries (which do have StartDates) the first 5 digits of the name are the same as the StartDate. Do you know how I can access this name?



> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Something like:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #!/tvbin/tivosh
> set today [expr [clock seconds] / 86400]
> set db [dbopen]
> 
> *


----------



## sickbird_uk

I've just upgraded to the latest version with a couple of problems - 

The list seperators aren't showing.

The rejected recording section doesn't show up. If I make the rejected recording section earlier in the mail than the status section then the status section doesn't appear also. ( I don't know if there would be any rejected recordings BTW )

I'm not seeing any clues in the log. Any suggestions gratefully received!


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by sickbird_uk _
> *I've just upgraded to the latest version with a couple of problems -
> 
> The list seperators aren't showing.
> 
> The rejected recording section doesn't show up. If I make the rejected recording section earlier in the mail than the status section then the status section doesn't appear also. ( I don't know if there would be any rejected recordings BTW )
> 
> I'm not seeing any clues in the log. Any suggestions gratefully received! *


Going to need more to go on I think. Can you turn logging up to level 3, run the module and then PM me the log. I will take a look.

Regarding seperators, have you enabled them in the .cfg file? Silly question I know, but easily overlooked!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by bobnick _
> *Does no-one else suffer from the false endpad warning then? *


Whack logging up to level three and pm me the log. It should be failry easy to see what is going wrong with the endpad stuff from the log,

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by mbriody _
> *Thanks, tried it but with the rubbish line commented out. Seems that a lot of entries are not returning valid dates. When I added some debug they came out as null strings. Here's the stat's:
> 
> Total records: 772
> Invalid dates: 469
> Rubbished : 250
> Within date : 43
> State <> 2 : 10
> 
> Any ideas why the dates aren't coming out?
> 
> [LATER]
> 
> Been browsing the history via TivoWeb's /mfs/Recording/History and noticed that a lot of entries do not have StartDate's in fact they have much truncated entries.
> 
> Here are the names of some of my history entries:
> 
> 12411:76800:634669
> 12440:68400:664108
> 12457:66600:679167
> 
> etc.
> 
> Looking at these entries (which do have StartDates) the first 5 digits of the name are the same as the StartDate. Do you know how I can access this name? *


The name is stored in the variable $name for each item in the loop.

Items without a StartDate haven't started - ie, they are entries in the future for conflicts. You could substitute DeletionDate .


----------



## managerxxx

Chris,

A bit more feedback - Certainly not a showstopper but the title bar in the manage daily email module actually shows the wrong version. 

Daily Status E-mail - v0.33

Admittedly it's only a 2 second fix but thought I'd better let you know as you've been decent enough to let us beta test this new version.

Cheers


----------



## wattsn

Hi

Have installed dailymail v 0.35 beta this evening and after a few get_space errors (now fixed) I am continuing to get the following error related (I believe) to the new smartctl feature.

21:53:22-debug-checking phone & daily call status
can't read "smartCmd": no such variable
while executing
"if { $smartCmd != "" } {

if {$debuglvl>0} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-checking S.M.A.R.T. status"}

..."
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3147)

This eror occurs even with the smartCmd feature disabled by preceding with ## in the dailymail.cfg file. Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks.

Neil

BTW I am using TivoWeb Plus v1.0


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by sickbird_uk _
> *I've just upgraded to the latest version with a couple of problems -
> 
> The list seperators aren't showing.
> 
> The rejected recording section doesn't show up. If I make the rejected recording section earlier in the mail than the status section then the status section doesn't appear also. ( I don't know if there would be any rejected recordings BTW )
> 
> I'm not seeing any clues in the log. Any suggestions gratefully received! *


sickbird,

the log you sent me indicated that you are still running a pretty old version of the dailymail_jazz.tcl module, not the most recent version. I think that you must not have replaced the dailymail_jazz.tcl file properly, or you have an old version in the path that is being executed in preference to the new one. I would scour your hard drive, clear down any old versions and then copy the fresh version over and try again,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by wattsn _
> *Hi
> 
> Have installed dailymail v 0.35 beta this evening and after a few get_space errors (now fixed) I am continuing to get the following error related (I believe) to the new smartctl feature.
> 
> 21:53:22-debug-checking phone & daily call status
> can't read "smartCmd": no such variable
> while executing
> "if { $smartCmd != "" } {
> 
> if {$debuglvl>0} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-checking S.M.A.R.T. status"}
> 
> ..."
> (file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3147)
> 
> This eror occurs even with the smartCmd feature disabled by preceding with ## in the dailymail.cfg file. Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Neil
> 
> BTW I am using TivoWeb Plus v1.0 *


You will definately get an error if you comment out (i.e. ##) the smartCmd line out in the .cfg, as you will be testing a variable that has not been set. If you do not wish to use the function, set the smartCmd to blank/null in the .cfg file i.e.

set smartCmd ""

If that variable is set in the .cfg file there should be no problem. If you set it to a path, make sure that you point to the correct location of the smartCtl file is identified correctly.

I will update the dailymail_jazz.tcl file to include a global declaration for smartCmd, but to be honest that shound not really make the blindest bit of notice.

cheers

Chris


----------



## wattsn

How di I know if smartCtl is working. i.e. what should I see in the daily mail sent to me. Thanks.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by managerxxx _
> *Chris,
> 
> A bit more feedback - Certainly not a showstopper but the title bar in the manage daily email module actually shows the wrong version.
> 
> Daily Status E-mail - v0.33
> 
> Admittedly it's only a 2 second fix but thought I'd better let you know as you've been decent enough to let us beta test this new version.
> 
> Cheers *


Thanks managerxxx...will update in the next minor release,

cheers

Chris


----------



## wattsn

Already done that. Mine say v0.35. Have edited my post above following reading your reply. Can you please advise as I am still learning.

Thanks again


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by wattsn _
> *Ah right. Are you saying that to use smartCmd I need to place the path and filename in the tcl file as well as the cfg file or only in the cfg file.
> 
> How will I know if it is working. i.e. what should I see in the daily mail sent to me. Thanks. *


No,

you should not need to edit anything in the dailymail_jazz.tcl file, that is the point of splitting the variables out into the dailymail.cfg file. So, only update variables in the dailymail.cfg file.

What I am saying, is do not comment out any lines in the dailymail.cfg file. If you do not want to use the smartCtl functionality to inspect your harddrive then set the relevant variable (7.1) to null/blank i.e.

set smartCmd ""

if you do wish to use the smartctl functionality then set the variable (7.1) to point to the location of the relevant files on your Tivo i.e.:

set smartCmd "/var/hack/bin/smartctl"

I will not go into the detailes of what smartctl is all about in this post, but if you do a search on this forum, probably this thread, you will find loads of information about it.

hope this helps,

cheers

Chris


----------



## wattsn

Thanks Chris. Had smartctl loaded with previous version. Just unsire what cvaluable info I should be seeing other than the hard disk usage bar. Will get searching. Thanks.

[edit] Got it now. Tons of info in the log file and graph and statement in the dailymail


----------



## sickbird_uk

All working now. Thanks for the help Chris.


----------



## The Soapbox Kid

This would be my first post here but since I have managed to get the latest version to work with TiVoWeb Plus ... thought I would let anyone who might be working at this know what I did.

I used Mark Ward's original post as a guide. You can find it in this thread as post #621 (I haven't posted enough yet to be allowed to put a hyperlink here  )

There is one change I made. In his post, one needed to move *index.itcl* and *util.itcl* to the /var/hack directory and edit dailymail_jazz.tcl to point it to the new location.

In the latest version, there appears to be a global variable that you change instead. You can leave the index and util files in their current location and just edit the global variable as follows:

At line 2851 change:


PHP:


set source_dir "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/"

to the location of your TiVoWeb Plus install. If you used the default install location it will be:


PHP:


set source_dir "/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/"

The only other thing I needed to do was remove the base64 line documented earlier in this thread.

ps. As a Canadian ... I much approve of the variable that lets me turn yankspeak off ...


----------



## Mark Ward

Running latest 0.35beta and it works fabulously with TiVoWebPlus with the TWP conversion mods discovered in this thread that I merely grouped into a "How To" List here.

Request for Chris
Since TW1.9.4 is now finished, yet TWP has some chance of future tweaks & improvements would it be possible to add a "tivowebplus - true/false" option to the dailymail.cfg so us TWP users don't need to modify the daily_mail.tcl each time there's a further enhancement?

Thank you so much for this fabulous piece of software, it really has changed the way I review what's happening on my TiVo. Thanks also to Sanderton for starting the original DailyMail which sparked all this off.

Mark.


----------



## mbriody

A workaround is to put TivoWebPlus in its own directory and copy the required files from vanilla TivoWeb to the tivoweb-tcl and var/hack directories.

No more editing required.



> _Originally posted by Mark Ward _
> *Running latest 0.35beta and it works fabulously with TiVoWebPlus with the TWP conversion mods discovered in this thread that I merely grouped into a "How To" List here.
> 
> Request for Chris
> Since TW1.9.4 is now finished, yet TWP has some chance of future tweaks & improvements would it be possible to add a "tivowebplus - true/false" option to the dailymail.cfg so us TWP users don't need to modify the daily_mail.tcl each time there's a further enhancement?
> 
> Thank you so much for this fabulous piece of software, it really has changed the way I review what's happening on my TiVo. Thanks also to Sanderton for starting the original DailyMail which sparked all this off.
> 
> Mark. *


----------



## tivo-onion

Hi,

I am using the TCL "after" command, as suggested by sanderton in an earlier post. Having read up on it a little, I understand that it should take an argument in milliseconds e.g.

after 150

should cause a pause of 15 seconds.

However, I am finding that it is actually pausing for 0.15 seconds on the TiVo. If I increase the amount to:

after 15000

this actually causes a pause of 15 seconds, rather than the 1500 seconds pause you would think.

Is it just my tivo that has these issues, or is this standard tivo tcl behaviour? If anyone could check this out on their tivo I would much appreciate it.

If you havn't a clue what I am talking about, then please ignore this post!

thanks

Chris


----------



## poissony

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Hi,
> 
> I am using the TCL "after" command, as suggested by sanderton in an earlier post. Having read up on it a little, I understand that it should take an argument in milliseconds e.g.
> 
> after 150
> 
> should cause a pause of 15 seconds.
> 
> However, I am finding that it is actually pausing for 0.15 seconds on the TiVo. If I increase the amount to:
> 
> after 15000
> 
> this actually causes a pause of 15 seconds, rather than the 1500 seconds pause you would think.
> 
> Is it just my tivo that has these issues, or is this standard tivo tcl behaviour? If anyone could check this out on their tivo I would much appreciate it.
> 
> If you havn't a clue what I am talking about, then please ignore this post!
> 
> thanks
> 
> Chris *


I don't know anything about TCL but....

150 milliseconds IS 0.15 of a second
15000 milliseconds IS 15 seconds

i.e it's doing what it should...remember that there are a 1000 milliseconds in a second


----------



## mbriody

I'm not getting the SMART status and graphic in the email on my 2nd TiVo.

I've checked and rechecked the config file and can't see why.

I set debugging to level 3 and its definitely querying the SMART status okay. 

This section works fine on my first TiVo and the config files are almost identical.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by poissony _
> *I don't know anything about TCL but....
> 
> 150 milliseconds IS 0.15 of a second
> 15000 milliseconds IS 15 seconds
> 
> i.e it's doing what it should...remember that there are a 1000 milliseconds in a second  *


Good point poissony ....... I don't know what I was thinking ..... for some reason I thought a millisecond was one tenth of a second, but I must be going insane - bank holiday blues I think - too much merlot last night ;-)

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by mbriody _
> *I'm not getting the SMART status and graphic in the email on my 2nd TiVo.
> 
> I've checked and rechecked the config file and can't see why.
> 
> I set debugging to level 3 and its definitely querying the SMART status okay.
> 
> This section works fine on my first TiVo and the config files are almost identical. *


PM me the log at level 3 and your config file, and I will take a look,

cheers

Chris


----------



## smatson

Hope someone can help how do i make my email password base64
?

say its password 


#### (2.6.2) Your base64 encoded password :
#### Please note that your password must be encoded in base64 - plain ascii text will not work.
set password_base64 "password" 

thanks steven


----------



## Fozzie

I was about to ask have you looked in the readme but just noticed that the datsheet with all config info is not in with the latest beta versions!

Here's the info from a non-beta version:

Base64 Encoding Your Mail Server Username & Password

There are a number of websites available to base64 encode your username and password. It is entirely your choice to use them, however if you do decide to use it is worthwhile using one to encode your username and another to encode your password. The ones I have found include:

http://www.dillfrog.com/tools/base-64_encode/

http://makcoder.sourceforge.net/demo/base64.php

http://www.securitystats.com/tools/base64.php

HTH.


----------



## smatson

Help please

bit stuck now

steven

bash-2.02# cd /var/hack/
bash-2.02# ./dailymail_jazz.tcl
can't read "smatson": no such variable
while executing
"set sender "[email protected]$smatson.com""
(file "./dailymail.cfg" line 48)
invoked from within
"source $pathname/dailymail.cfg"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 177)
bash-2.02# ./dailymail_jazz.tcl

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35 (6th April 2004) - startin
g
------the debug level is set at >>2<<
------started at 21:55:29 (debugging times specified in gmt)

21:55:29-debug-global variable definition complete
21:55:29-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
21:55:29-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
21:55:29-debug-completed other preperation
21:55:29-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
21:55:29-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
21:55:29-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
21:55:29-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
21:55:29-debug-0 argument(s) found
21:55:29-debug-argument handling complete
21:55:29-debug-start optional message handling
21:55:29-debug-no message file found
21:55:29-debug-end optional message handling
21:55:30-debug-about to start version setting
21:55:30-debug-version3 : >>0<<
21:55:30-debug-uktivo : >>1<<
21:55:30-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
21:55:30-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>2.5<<
21:55:30-debug-completed version setting
21:55:30-debug-about to include util.itcl
21:55:30-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
21:55:30-debug-index.itcl included
wrong # args: extra words after "else" clause in "if" command
while compiling
"if {$::version3} { ..."
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if {$::version3} {
set lconfig [db $db open /State/LocationConfig]
set setup [db $db open /State/ServiceConfig]
set tz ..."
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2865)
bash-2.02# ./dailymail_jazz.tcl


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by smatson _
> *
> bash-2.02# cd /var/hack/
> bash-2.02# ./dailymail_jazz.tcl
> can't read "smatson": no such variable
> while executing
> "set sender "[email protected]$smatson.com""
> (file "./dailymail.cfg" line 48)
> invoked from within
> "source $pathname/dailymail.cfg"
> (file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 177)
> bash-2.02# ./dailymail_jazz.tcl *


You certainly do not need the $ in the line :

set sender "[email protected]$smatson.com"

remove it, and this should work fine. This line is in the dailymail.cfg file.

Then try again!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Another, I am sure, basic tcl questions. I note that some variables have the text "$::" before the variable name rather than the customary "$" : e.g.

if {$::version3} {
RetryTransaction {

what does the "::" text actually mean, and how does it affect the "if" statement,

thanks for any help,

cheers

Chris


----------



## 10203

It makes TCL read the variable from a different namespace - in this case the global one. "$::<varname>" is a quick way to get at global variables. See http://www.tcl.tk/man/tcl8.4/TclCmd/namespace.htm for more info.


----------



## sanderton

While it has proper programming uses, in practice in TiVo TCL, it saves you declaring all the variables as global in each and every proc.


----------



## smatson

Still no good geting this now

can any one help please

steven 

bash-2.02# cd /var/hack/
bash-2.02# ./dailymail_jazz.tcl

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35 (6th April 2004) - startin
g
------the debug level is set at >>2<<
------started at 11:03:31 (debugging times specified in gmt)

11:03:31-debug-global variable definition complete
11:03:31-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
11:03:31-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
11:03:31-debug-completed other preperation
11:03:31-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
11:03:31-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
11:03:31-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
11:03:31-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
11:03:31-debug-0 argument(s) found
11:03:31-debug-argument handling complete
11:03:31-debug-start optional message handling
11:03:31-debug-no message file found
11:03:31-debug-end optional message handling
11:03:31-debug-about to start version setting
11:03:31-debug-version3 : >>0<<
11:03:31-debug-uktivo : >>1<<
11:03:31-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
11:03:31-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>2.5<<
11:03:31-debug-completed version setting
11:03:31-debug-about to include util.itcl
11:03:32-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
11:03:32-debug-index.itcl included
wrong # args: extra words after "else" clause in "if" command
while compiling
"if {$::version3} { ..."
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if {$::version3} {
set lconfig [db $db open /State/LocationConfig]
set setup [db $db open /State/ServiceConfig]
set tz ..."
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2865)
bash-2.02# v


----------



## managerxxx

Tivo-Onion

Noticed that I hadn't been getting my daily mail for a couple of days so I ran from the bash prompt and now I'm getting:

12:38:42-debug-checkpoint conflict 000
12:38:42-debug-just inside catch area
12:38:42-debug-name : >>12521:66600:1040411<<
12:38:42-debug-recdate : >>12521 66600 1040411<<
12:38:42-debug-thetime : >>66600<<
12:38:42-debug-rectime : >>1081881000<<
12:38:42-debug-prior to check for time ahead
12:38:42-debug-conflict item success
12:38:42-debug----------------------------------------
----
12:38:42-debug-quit out of conflict loop
12:38:42-debug========================================
===
12:38:42-debug-started record history procedure
12:38:42-debug-mintime >>1081514322<<
12:38:42-debug-maxtime >>1081687122<<
12:38:42-debug-completed record history procedure
can't read "message": no such variable
while executing
"return $message"
(procedure "recordhistory" line 308)
invoked from within
"recordhistory"
(procedure "outputSection" line 79)
invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3621)

(I loaded the latest beta just in case but still get this).

Any ideas as to what might be the cause?

Cheers


----------



## managerxxx

Remming out the Return $message in line 2741 appears to fix this error but I'm not sure what the impact is on the rest of the script/output.

Cheers


----------



## smatson

managerxxx

Can i please have a copy of your dailymail set up so i can get my dailyemail working please 

steven 

i keep geting this

11:03:31-debug-global variable definition complete
11:03:31-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
11:03:31-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
11:03:31-debug-completed other preperation
11:03:31-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
11:03:31-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
11:03:31-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
11:03:31-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
11:03:31-debug-0 argument(s) found
11:03:31-debug-argument handling complete
11:03:31-debug-start optional message handling
11:03:31-debug-no message file found
11:03:31-debug-end optional message handling
11:03:31-debug-about to start version setting
11:03:31-debug-version3 : >>0<<
11:03:31-debug-uktivo : >>1<<
11:03:31-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
11:03:31-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>2.5<<
11:03:31-debug-completed version setting
11:03:31-debug-about to include util.itcl
11:03:32-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
11:03:32-debug-index.itcl included
wrong # args: extra words after "else" clause in "if" command
while compiling
"if {$::version3} { ..."
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if {$::version3} {
set lconfig [db $db open /State/LocationConfig]
set setup [db $db open /State/ServiceConfig]
set tz ..."
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2865)
bash-2.02#


----------



## managerxxx

smatson

You have PM....


----------



## smatson

Nearly there got stock on user name

Help please

steven

ing
16:06:16-debug-about to run thermal check
16:06:16-debug-thermal check run
16:06:16-debug-about to run uptime check
16:06:16-debug-uptime check run
16:06:17-debug-about to run ps
16:06:17-debug-ps run
16:06:17-debug-hack found >>tnlited<<
16:06:17-debug-hack found >>httpd-tt.tcl<<
16:06:17-debug-hack found >>tivoftp<<
16:06:17-debug-hack found >>endpad.tcl<<
16:06:17-debug-e-mail required
16:06:17-debug-about to send e-mail
16:06:17-debug-entered sendmail procedure
16:06:17-debug-variable check:
16:06:17-debug-mailserver : >>64.99.217.215<<
16:06:17-debug-domain : >>mail.smatson.com<<
16:06:17-debug-recipient : >>[email protected]<<
16:06:17-debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Sunday April 11, 2004<<
16:06:17-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>64.99.217.
215<<
16:06:18-debug-got reply : >>220 smtp.smatson.com ESMTP CPMTA-5_0_4_6 - NO UCE<<
16:06:18-debug-connected
16:06:18-debug-got reply : >>250-smtp.smatson.com Hi.<<
16:06:18-debug-helo acknowledged
16:06:18-debug-got reply : >>250-PIPELINING<<
16:06:18-debug-username rejected
bash-2.02#


----------



## tivo-onion

Hi,

I have updated the beta (see my signature for the post where you can download this from).

I have tidied a lot of the code up, added some exta debugging where it is falling over for some people. I have put a lot of variable unsetting, and some delays in processing to give the db time to close / finish transactions. I am hoping that some of the changes may help some of the people struggling at the moment ... so give it a try - would be interested in your feedback. It should have sorted that message problem also, and any problems people may be having with incorrect endpad reporting.

I have also made it a little more tivowebplus friendly, so you can configure various variables in the dailymail.cfg file where you would have had to hack the code before. The variables you will need to look at are 2.7, 3.5, 7.11 and 7.12. 

let me know if you have any issues & problems etc,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by smatson _
> *Nearly there got stock on user name
> 
> Help please
> 
> steven
> 
> 16:06:18-debug-got reply : >>220 smtp.smatson.com ESMTP CPMTA-5_0_4_6 - NO UCE<<
> 16:06:18-debug-connected
> 16:06:18-debug-got reply : >>250-smtp.smatson.com Hi.<<
> 16:06:18-debug-helo acknowledged
> 16:06:18-debug-got reply : >>250-PIPELINING<<
> 16:06:18-debug-username rejected
> bash-2.02# *


I am not sure what PIPELINING actually means.

Have you base64 encoded your username?

Are you sure that your mail provided allows the use of the AUTH LOGIN approach.

You can check this by telnetting into you mail provider and testing this :

Open a command prompt and type:

telnet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 25 [enter]

where xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is the ip of your mailserver

then you should type / see a similar response to this - some things may be slightly different. Type in what I typed in, with your own information obviously:

SYSTEM SAYS: 220 rmta02.mta.everyone.net ESMTP Postfix

I TYPED: HELO mydomain.com
SYSTEM SAYS: 250 rmta02.mta.everyone.net

I TYPED: EHLO mydomain.com
SYSTEM SAYS: 250-rmta02.mta.everyone.net
SYSTEM SAYS: 250-PIPELINING
SYSTEM SAYS: 250-SIZE 20480000
SYSTEM SAYS: 250-ETRN
SYSTEM SAYS: 250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN
SYSTEM SAYS: 250-AUTH=LOGIN
SYSTEM SAYS: 250 8BITMIME

I TYPED: AUTH LOGIN mybse64encodedusername
SYSTEM SAYS: 334 UGFzc3dvcmQ6

I TYPED: mybse64encodedpassword
SYSTEM SAYS: 235 Authentication successful

let me know how this pans out, and if the system says that AUTH PLAIN LOGIN is permitted,

cheers

Chris


----------



## managerxxx

Running Beta 5 now.....

Only 'strange' thing that I'm now seeing is that it's looking for util.itcl in the tivoweb-tcl/modules folder. Mine was actually in the /tivoweb-tcl/ folder. 

It was a quick fix (i.e. simply copying to the modules folder) but this is the first time that DMJ has come up with this error.

Also, the title bar is still showing V0.33  

Apart from the above all looks pretty good. Thanks for all the work that you're putting into this.

Cheers


----------



## smatson

I got this hope this helps

thanks steven

220 smtp.smatson.com ESMTP CPMTA-5_0_4_6 - NO UCE
Helo smatson.com
250-smtp.smatson.com Hi.
250-PIPELINING
250-AUTH=LOGIN
250-AUTH LOGIN
250 8BITMIME
EHLO smatson.com
502 unimplemented (#5.5.1)
AUTH LO O
504 Unsupported AUTH method
AUTH LOGIN
334 VXNlcm5hbWU6
helo smatson.com
501 Invalid AUTH response
HELO smatson.com
250-smtp.smatson.com Hi.
250-PIPELINING
250-AUTH=LOGIN
250-AUTH LOGIN
250 8BITMIME
EHLO smatson.com
250-smtp.smatson.com Hi.
250-PIPELINING
250-AUTH=LOGIN
250-AUTH LOGIN
250 8BITMIME
AUTH LOGIN mybse64encodedusername
501 Invalid AUTH response
Auth login steven
502 unimplemented (#5.5.1)
AUTH LOGIN [email protected]
501 Invalid AUTH response


----------



## ccwf

Here's a session I just tried with smtp.smatson.com, which seems normal:


Code:


220 smtp.smatson.com ESMTP CPMTA-5_0_4_6 - NO UCE
EHLO test
250-smtp.smatson.com Hi.
250-PIPELINING
250-AUTH=LOGIN
250-AUTH LOGIN
250 8BITMIME
AUTH LOGIN AHJvYmVydABzbHVncw==
334 UGFzc3dvcmQ6
AHJvYmVydABzbHVncw==
535 AUTH failed


----------



## managerxxx

Mmm Tivo Onion, just found another buggette (sorry!!) The HTML output is showing SMART errors on my B drive - but I don't have a B drive!! 

The log file shows:

17:22:00-debug-SMART command did not successfully run on disk B - check path & setup - or you do not have a second hard drive.

Cheers


----------



## 10203

> _Originally posted by smatson _
> *Nearly there got stock on user name
> 
> 16:06:17-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>64.99.217.
> 215<<
> 16:06:18-debug-got reply : >>220 smtp.smatson.com ESMTP CPMTA-5_0_4_6 - NO UCE<<
> 16:06:18-debug-connected
> 16:06:18-debug-got reply : >>250-smtp.smatson.com Hi.<<
> 16:06:18-debug-helo acknowledged
> 16:06:18-debug-got reply : >>250-PIPELINING<<
> 16:06:18-debug-username rejected*


 That's a correct SMTP transaction. If the fourth character of a status reply is '-' then the mail server is sending a "multiline" reply. The client should keep reading lines until the fourth character of the reply is a space.

I guess dailymail is sending "EHLO". You could try "HELO" instead - that normally gets a single line reply, but the correct answer is to keep reading responses until the fourth character is a space.

...just checked the code and it's already using "HELO". Try this code:


Code:


	if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-helo acknowledged" }
	}

	# New code to handle multiline response to HELO:
	while {[string range $reply 3 3] == "-"} {
		gets $chan reply
		if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-got reply : >>$reply<<" }
	}


----------



## tivo-onion

Steven,

Looks promising.

Your next step is to base64 encode your username and password and update the relevant modules in the dailymail.cfg file.

Let us consider an example:

Pretend your username is "johnsmith" and your password is "pintofbitter".

Visit two of the following three sites:

http://www.dillfrog.com/tools/base-64_encode/ ;
http://makcoder.sourceforge.net/demo/base64.php ; or
http://www.securitystats.com/tools/base64.php

and use their engines to encode the username and password. So that you do not give your complete details to one of these sites, use one for your username and one for your password.

So, base64 encoding my username and password, they become:

username : "am9obnNtaXRo"
password : "cGludG9mYml0dGVy"

Marvellous, we are most of the way there, so now I need to setup the dailymail.cfg file - as such:

## (2.6) You may need to login to your mailserver in order to send e-mails :
## If you need to login and your mailserver has AUTH LOGIN capability requiring a base64 encoded
## username and password then set this variable value to true, else set to false. Quote marks
## should not be used.
set authreq true

#### (2.6.1) Your base64 encoded username :
#### Please note that your username must be encoded in base64 - plain ascii text will not work.
set username_base64 "am9obnNtaXRo"

#### (2.6.2) Your base64 encoded password :
#### Please note that your password must be encoded in base64 - plain ascii text will not work.
set password_base64 "cGludG9mYml0dGVy"

Save the dailymail.cfg file, FTP it to your TiVo if it is not already there, and run the dailymail_jazz.tcl module - all sorted,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by managerxxx _
> *Mmm Tivo Onion, just found another buggette (sorry!!) The HTML output is showing SMART errors on my B drive - but I don't have a B drive!!
> 
> The log file shows:
> 
> 17:22:00-debug-SMART command did not successfully run on disk B - check path & setup - or you do not have a second hard drive.
> 
> Cheers *


Will sort out ASAP,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Will sort out ASAP,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris *


Sorted out in the same version - download from usual place (i.e. see my signature) ... thanks for your quick work!

cheers

Chris


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *just checked the code and it's already using "HELO". Try this code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-helo acknowledged" }
> }
> 
> # New code to handle multiline response to HELO:
> while {[string range $reply 3 3] == "-"} {
> gets $chan reply
> if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-got reply : >>$reply<<" }
> }
> 
> *


 Yes, it looks like the problem is that that mail server sends back multiline responses even when given a HELO.

Also, note that I posted similar code to let DailyMail handle multiline responses long ago.


----------



## mbriody

Still crashes (tmk's) on my TiVo #1 so I'm sticking with my hacked version of 0.30 



> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Hi,
> 
> I have updated the beta (see my signature for the post where you can download this from).
> 
> Chris *


----------



## 10203

> _Originally posted by ccwf _
> *Also, note that I posted similar code ... long ago. *


I'm sure I mentioned SMTP RFCs some while back too


----------



## smatson

Just tried encoding my username no go



steven

Do i need this base64 username password how do i just put my password in ?

18:01:50-debug-about to run thermal check
18:01:51-debug-thermal check run
18:01:51-debug-about to run uptime check
18:01:51-debug-uptime check run
18:01:51-debug-about to run ps
18:01:52-debug-ps run
18:01:52-debug-hack found >>tnlited<<
18:01:52-debug-hack found >>httpd-tt.tcl<<
18:01:52-debug-hack found >>tivoftp<<
18:01:52-debug-hack found >>endpad.tcl<<
18:01:52-debug-e-mail required
18:01:52-debug-about to send e-mail
18:01:52-debug-entered sendmail procedure
18:01:52-debug-variable check:
18:01:52-debug-mailserver : >>64.99.217.215<<
18:01:52-debug-domain : >>smatson.com<<
18:01:52-debug-recipient : >>[email protected]<<
18:01:52-debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Sunday April 11, 2004<<
18:01:52-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>64.99.217.
215<<
18:01:52-debug-got reply : >>220 smtp.smatson.com ESMTP CPMTA-5_0_4_6 - NO UCE<<
18:01:52-debug-connected
18:01:52-debug-got reply : >>250-smtp.smatson.com Hi.<<
18:01:52-debug-helo acknowledged
18:01:52-debug-got reply : >>250-PIPELINING<<
18:01:52-debug-username rejected
bash-2.02#


----------



## smatson

This is how my config is set up

hope you can help please


steven 

##################################################################################################
## (2) EMAIL SETUP
## The dailymail module will need to negotiate with your selected mailserver to send the daily
## e-mail. The following variables are focused around that setup.
##

## (2.1) I.P. address of your ISP's SMTP server :
## This must be an IP address, e.g. 192.168.1.100, as a unresolved domain name will not work.
## you can find the IP address of your mailserver by ping-ing the domain name from a dos prompt
## e.g. ping mail.mymailserver.com
set mailserver "64.99.217.215"

## (2.2) The domain associated to the mailserver :
## If this is not correct then it is unlikely that you mailserver will accept the incoming e-mail.
set domain "mail.smatson.com"

## (2.3) The default e-mail address to send the daily e-mail to :
set recipient "[email protected]" 

## (2.4) The e-mail address that the daily e-mail will be marked as from :
## This may need to be set to a valid e-mail address if your ISP requires it, most don't.
set sender "[email protected]" 

## (2.5) The name that the daily e-mail will be shown as from :
## This may need to be set to be a valid friendly email name, or blank ("")
set senderName "[email protected]" 

## (2.6) You may need to login to your mailserver in order to send e-mails :
## If you need to login and your mailserver has AUTH LOGIN capability requiring a base64 encoded
## username and password then set this variable value to true, else set to false. Quote marks
## should not be used.
set authreq true

#### (2.6.1) Your base64 encoded username :
#### Please note that your username must be encoded in base64 - plain ascii text will not work.
set username_base64 "c3RldmVu"

#### (2.6.2) Your base64 encoded password :
#### Please note that your password must be encoded in base64 - plain ascii text will not work.
set password_base64 ""


----------



## 10203

> _Originally posted by smatson _
> *Just tried encoding my username no go*


At this stage it doesn't matter how your username is encoded because Dailymail and the mailserver are getting out of step at the stage before. Dailymail thinks the mailserver has finished saying hello and moves on to sending your username, but the mailserver is still trying to explain what kinds of mail commands it understands. Dailymail needs a version of the 'multiline reply' code ccwf and I mentioned above before it can successfully get to the sending the username stage.


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by smatson _
> *Just tried encoding my username no go*


 steven, you need the new code posted. Your problem is not with authentication _per se_ but with your mail server sending a multiline response to a HELO command.


----------



## smokie

I'm having a problem during Send of dailymail (since installing the jazz version - the old version worked fine).

debug-connected
debug-got reply : >>250 mta01-svc.ntlworld.com<<
debug-helo acknowledged
debug-got reply : >>501 Syntax error in parameters or arguments<<
debug- connection rejected

I have tried the TELNET test higher up in this thread, and after entering on the MAIL FROM: line I get 250 Sender <> OK - does <> mean not equal ??

I can send using any name I like from my NTL account. I haven't rtied the base64 stuff, is that what I need? Or do I have the same problem as the guy above?


----------



## smatson

where do i put this
?

steven

if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-helo acknowledged" }
}

# New code to handle multiline response to HELO:
while {[string range $reply 3 3] == "-"} {
gets $chan reply
if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-got reply : >>$reply<<" }
}


----------



## 10203

> _Originally posted by smokie _
> *does <> mean not equal ??*


No, "<>" are the characters used to enclose mail addresses in an SMTP (Simple Mail Transfer Protocol) conversation. e.g. to send mail from "[email protected]" the SMTP command would be:

MAIL FROM:<[email protected]>

"250 Sender <> OK" means the mailserver thinks your email adress is empty and you are a mail program trying to send something like a non-delivery report. The 501 error probably happens because the mailserver needs the next command to work out that you're not a mail program and won't allow you to go any further for security reasons.



> *I haven't rtied the base64 stuff, is that what I need? Or do I have the same problem as the guy above?*


Don't know - not enough information to decide - can you post the full session log?


----------



## 10203

Here's a link to the RFC (i.e. the definition) of SMTP that covers HELO/EHLO, multiline reponses, "<>" etc for anyone looking for the full nine yards.


----------



## smokie

Actually I can't see anywhere to put my un-base64d userid and password - wonder if I need them?

debug-recdate : >>12513 68400 682365<<
debug-thetime : >>68400<<
debug-rectime : >>1081191600<<
debug-prior to check for time ahead
debug-within time period for checking
debug-checkpoint conflict 001
debug-conflict item success

then lots of repetitive stuff until

debug-quit out of conflict loop
debug=====================================================================
debug-reading the temperature, calculating uptime, checking what's running
debug-about to run thermal check
debug-thermal check run
debug-about to run uptime check
debug-uptime check run
debug-about to run ps
debug-ps run
debug-hack found >>tnlited<<
debug-hack found >>tivoweb<<
debug-hack found >>tivoftp<<
debug-email required
debug-about to send mail
debug-entered sendmail procedure
debug-variable check:
debug-mailserver : >>62.253.162.40<<
debug-domain : >>xxx.com<<
debug-recipient : >>[email protected]<<
debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Sunday April 11, 2004<<
debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>62.253.162.40<<
debug-got reply : >>220 mta02-svc.ntlworld.com ESMTP server (InterMail vM.4.01.0
3.37 201-229-121-137-20020806) ready Sun, 11 Apr 2004 19:56:07 +0100<<
debug-connected
debug-got reply : >>250 mta02-svc.ntlworld.com<<
debug-helo acknowledged
debug-got reply : >>501 Syntax error in parameters or arguments<<
debug-connection rejected
bash-2.02#


----------



## managerxxx

Smokie

NTL do not require you to authenticate to their servers to send outbound - you don't need to enter username or password (works fine for me on NTL).

Cheers


----------



## 10203

Ah, I was meaning a telnet session log 

It looks like $sender is incorrectly set. What lines do you have set for sections 2.2 "set domain" and 2.4 "set sender" in dailymail.cfg?


----------



## managerxxx

Tivo Onion

Yep the newest beta fixed the SMART CTL buggette. Thanks again.

Cheers


----------



## tivo-onion

Hi,

I have added the multiline HELO reply handling code kindly provided by LJ & ccwf to the beta 0.35.5. Download from the usual place (see my signature) and give it a go!

cheers

Chris


----------



## smokie

Apols for the delay, a friend abducted me to the pub!

Thanks for the guidance LJ, I had put in a completely invalidly fornatted sender name. I don't know what came over me...


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *tivo-onion - does the controlpadding module take into account endpad's switches (-s, -e, -sugqual, and -sugeq). If not, could you modify it to?
> 
> Thanks. *


Any thoughts tivo-onion?


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *Any thoughts tivo-onion? *


Not yet, but I am working on it!

cheers

Chris


----------



## smatson

I get this on the new v0.35.5

doh

help please 
steven

bash-2.02# cd /var/hack/
bash-2.02# chmod 755 dailymail_jazz.tcl
bash-2.02# ./dailymail_jazz.tcl

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.5 (11th April 2004) - star
ting
------the debug level is set at >>2<<
------started at 10:06:14 (debugging times specified in gmt)

10:06:14-debug-global variable definition complete
10:06:14-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
10:06:14-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
10:06:14-debug-completed other preperation
10:06:14-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
10:06:14-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
10:06:14-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
10:06:14-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
10:06:14-debug-0 argument(s) found
10:06:14-debug-argument handling complete
10:06:14-debug-start optional message handling
10:06:14-debug-no message file found
10:06:14-debug-end optional message handling
10:06:15-debug-about to start version setting
10:06:15-debug-version3 : >>0<<
10:06:15-debug-uktivo : >>1<<
10:06:15-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
10:06:15-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>2.5<<
10:06:15-debug-completed version setting
10:06:15-debug-about to include util.itcl
can't read "tivowebmodulesdir": no such variable
while executing
"source $tivowebmodulesdir/util.itcl"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2897)
bash-2.02#


----------



## managerxxx

Smatson

I had a similar (possibly identical) error to you and as a quick fix (i.e to save hacking the source code) I simply copied util.itcl from the /tivoweb-tcl/ to /tivoweb-tcl/modules/

I fed this back to Tivo-Onion in http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1869075#post1869075.

Cheers


----------



## smatson

No just tried that still no Joy


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by smatson _
> *I get this on the new v0.35.5
> 
> doh
> 
> help please
> steven
> 
> bash-2.02# cd /var/hack/
> bash-2.02# chmod 755 dailymail_jazz.tcl
> bash-2.02# ./dailymail_jazz.tcl
> 
> ------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.5 (11th April 2004) - star
> ting
> ------the debug level is set at >>2<<
> ------started at 10:06:14 (debugging times specified in gmt)
> 
> 10:06:15-debug-completed version setting
> 10:06:15-debug-about to include util.itcl
> can't read "tivowebmodulesdir": no such variable
> while executing
> "source $tivowebmodulesdir/util.itcl"
> (file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2897)
> bash-2.02# *


I suspect that you have not updated the dailymail.cfg file to the new version,

cheers

Chris


----------



## smatson

How do i take out the base64 bet and just send plane

thanks steven

14:21:47-debug-hack found >>tnlited<<
14:21:47-debug-hack found >>httpd-tt.tcl<<
14:21:47-debug-hack found >>tivoftp<<
14:21:47-debug-hack found >>endpad.tcl<<
14:21:47-debug-e-mail required
14:21:47-debug-about to send e-mail
14:21:47-debug-entered sendmail procedure
14:21:47-debug-variable check:
14:21:47-debug-mailserver : >>64.99.217.215<<
14:21:47-debug-domain : >>smatson.com<<
14:21:47-debug-recipient : >>[email protected]<<
14:21:47-debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Monday April 12, 2004<<
14:21:47-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>64.99.217.
215<<
14:21:48-debug-got reply : >>220 smtp.smatson.com ESMTP CPMTA-5_0_4_6 - NO UCE<<
14:21:48-debug-connected
14:21:48-debug-got reply : >>250-smtp.smatson.com Hi.<<
14:21:48-debug-helo acknowledged
14:21:48-debug-got reply : >>250-PIPELINING<<
14:21:48-debug-username rejected
bash-2.02#


----------



## Fozzie

See bold entries below (which is how dailymail.cfg is configured by default).

## (2.6) You may need to login to your mailserver in order to send e-mails :
## If you need to login and your mailserver has AUTH LOGIN capability requiring a base64 encoded
## username and password then set this variable value to true, else set to false. Quote marks
## should not be used.
*set authreq false*

#### (2.6.1) Your base64 encoded username :
#### Please note that your username must be encoded in base64 - plain ascii text will not work.
*set username_base64 "" *

#### (2.6.2) Your base64 encoded password :
#### Please note that your password must be encoded in base64 - plain ascii text will not work.
*set password_base64 ""*

It might be better if you attached your log entries as a file instead of pages of text - it makes the thread easier to read for everyone else


----------



## smatson

Ok sorry will do that next time


?

I do not under stand your post do i not need my user name and password


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by smatson _
> *I do not under stand your post do i not need my user name and password *


No.


----------



## thepatrician

> _Originally posted by managerxxx _
> *Smatson
> 
> I had a similar (possibly identical) error to you and as a quick fix (i.e to save hacking the source code) I simply copied util.itcl from the /tivoweb-tcl/ to /tivoweb-tcl/modules/
> 
> I fed this back to Tivo-Onion in http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1869075#post1869075.
> 
> Cheers *


I ended up changing the source code as util.itcl on my Tivo is also in /tivoweb-tcl rather than /tivoweb-tcl/modules, but as most people don't seem to be seeing this problem it looks like I'll be better of doing what you've done.

Though, having just looked at the tivoweb-tcl install package (1.9.4 final) I notice that the default location for util.itcl is in fact /tivoweb-tcl! As I've only ever had version 1.9.4 final installed could it be that it got moved from one of the earlier beta versions?

thepatrician


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *Any thoughts tivo-onion? *


I have updated the 0.35.5 version to contain updated .itcl files.

You will be glad to hear that the new version of controlpadding.itcl is compliant with the most up-to-date version of endpad.tcl (1.4.0). If you have not installed the newest version of endpad.tcl then do NOT replace your current version of controlpadding.itcl.

I have also got rid of the incorrect version number in the managedailymail.tcl module,

download from the usual place - see my signature,

Ah, yes and I have updated dailymail_jazz.tcl and dailymail.cfg files so that the util.itcl file is now in the correct place .. apologies, my error initially with this ;-) All you boys that moved your util.itcl file - well move it back!

cheers

Chris


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *You will be glad to hear that the new version of controlpadding.itcl is compliant with the most up-to-date version of endpad.tcl (1.4.0). *


Cheers - will give it a bash tomorrow when I've a bit more time


----------



## mbriody

Chris, I just noticed that the code which parses the cron file doesn't appear to close the file.


----------



## Fozzie

Chris - controlpadding looks good and seems to work fine. Looks like there's a (late night?) typo in your dailymail.cfg:

## (7.12) The location of the tivoweb core base directory.
## This is the path for the tivoweb, or tivowebplus, base directory. Do NOT terminate this
## path with a forward slash.
set tivowebdir "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/"

There's a forward slash at the end of the path despite us being told NOT to. Doh!


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *Chris - controlpadding looks good and seems to work fine. Looks like there's a (late night?) typo in your dailymail.cfg:
> 
> ## (7.12) The location of the tivoweb core base directory.
> ## This is the path for the tivoweb, or tivowebplus, base directory. Do NOT terminate this
> ## path with a forward slash.
> set tivowebdir "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/"
> 
> There's a forward slash at the end of the path despite us being told NOT to  *


Gosh ;-) I will sort this out when I get home from work this evening!

good spot!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by mbriody _
> *Chris, I just noticed that the code which parses the cron file doesn't appear to close the file. *


I don't think that it should cause much of a problem, but I will sort it out later this evening anyway,

cheers

Chris


----------



## bds

"Disconnected" a few screens back pointed out this error... I just wanted to see if it was still on the radar screen.

If I run with dmailRecHistory set to 4 then I get the crash listed below.

Setting it to 3 or less prevents the crash. Am I missing anything good in level 4?  Mainly wanted to post this in case it helps someone else setting it up. For the record I am running a US dtivo and using TivoWebPlus 1.0.

Thanks for the great fun module!

-bds

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
object not found (errNmNameNotFound)

while executing
"mfs find $guideindexdir/ChannelTable"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set channelfsid [lindex [mfs find $guideindexdir/ChannelTable] 0]
if { ![info exists channeltablefsid] || $channeltablefsid..."
(procedure "get_programshowings" line 18)
invoked from within
"get_programshowings $tofind_fsid 1"
(procedure "alt_showing_hist" line 4)
invoked from within
"alt_showing_hist $id $id2"
("uplevel" body line 71)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" {
set recdate [split $name ":"]
regsub {^(-?)0+([1-9])} [lindex $recdate 1] {\1\2} rectime
..."
(procedure "recordhistory" line 46)
invoked from within
"recordhistory"
(procedure "outputSection" line 79)
invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3729)


----------



## bds

This only appears in the log output (not in the final mail)

But if the TiVo is running hot it seems to output the following line:

05:41:43-debug-WOW-temperature above 56 deg C - TURN OFF MACHINE NOW!

It seems that the temperature you are printing is the "emergencytempcentigrade " and I think you wanna print the "toohightempcentigrade" .

I know it's nit=pickey..just thought you might like to know.

Bds


----------



## Mike Laskey

Hi,
I'm running the latest beta (.35.5) downloaded this morning, and really love the output.

I have a question about the expiry. I'm confused by the headers. 
You can see it shows Thu, 15 Apr then Wed, 14 Apr then Thu, 15 Apr and then Wed, 14 Apr again. Is there a sorting problem or am I missing a subtle detail in what I'm looking at? BTW, I've cut out the programme descriptions etc, to make it easier to read....

Mike

Thu, 15 Apr 
Breakfast Recorded Wed 05:57 BBC1 - Expires Thu 06:00 
The Art of War Recorded Tue 23:34 ITV1MER - Expires Thu 23:35 
All New TV's Naughtiest Blunders 15 Recorded Tue 21:59 ITV1MER - Expires Thu 22:00 
The Games Recorded Tue 20:59 C4 - Expires Thu 21:00 
Wed, 14 Apr 
The Games Recorded Mon 20:57 C4 - Expires Wed 21:00 
Motorcycle Racing Recorded Mon 12:57 SKYSP3 - Expires Wed 13:00 
Thu, 15 Apr 
Inside the Space Station Recorded Sat 13:57 DISSCI - Expires Thu 14:00 
Taking the Mick Recorded Sat 10:27 BBCR4FM - Expires Thu 06:00 
UEFA Champions League Recorded Sat 08:27 EURGB - Expires Thu 06:00 
Wed, 14 Apr 
Rolling Thunder: The True Story of the 3rd Armored Division Recorded Fri 23:57 HISTY - Expires Thu 00:00 
UEFA Champions League Recorded Fri 18:12 EURGB - Expires Wed 18:15 
3-D Motors Recorded Fri 14:27 MOTORS - Expires Wed 14:30 
UEFA Champions League Recorded Fri 07:27 EURGB - Expires Wed 07:30


----------



## tivo-onion

Hi,

I have fixed most of the bugs and buglettes identified since the last release, including the expiry list ordering issue. I have also added a lot of debugging code around the rejected recording list section, so I would really appreciate it if some of you guys who are having major issues with that section, could whack debugging up to level 3 and run from the bash prompt. If you could then send me the error message and the last 20-30 lines of debugging messages that should really help to pin down the problems.

Download from the usual place, see my signature for the relevant post location,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Mike Laskey

Looks good from here Chris, very nice!

Mike


----------



## lcsneil

Still re-booting here - even when run manually. It is fine with a 3 hour look a head but a 168 hour look ahead causes a reboot.

I do have 2x 120GB drives and they are almost full - 152 items in Now Showing - and 86 Season Passes.

I've PMed you the level 3 log Tivo-Onion. Not sure if there is much you can do though?

Neil


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *Still re-booting here - even when run manually. It is fine with a 3 hour look a head but a 168 hour look ahead causes a reboot.
> 
> I do have 2x 120GB drives and they are almost full - 152 items in Now Showing - and 86 Season Passes.
> 
> I've PMed you the level 3 log Tivo-Onion. Not sure if there is much you can do though?
> 
> Neil *


I am afraid that this is just a memory error. I have hit this before when I have tried to have too long an email. As far as I am aware there is nothing you can do except try to bring the size of the email down, so I would suggest using a compromise lookahead hour setting, prehaps 48 hrs.

cheers

Chris


----------



## mbriody

Still reboots for me too. 

I am guessing there's a memory issue here. Either something unexpected in the data or the size of the database causes a problem or there is a subtle bug somewhere that causes corruption.

I am using (successfully) a hacked version of beta 0.3 with updates from some of the later versions.

I found for example when I cut and pasted the getconflicts procedure from a newer version into my code it still crashed. Looking at the code it was exactly the same except for the debug output of the date.


----------



## sanderton

It's been suggested by Dibblah that you can increase the amount of memory available with:

export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032

in a bash script.

There's a similar command in the "tivoweb" executable.


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *
> 
> export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
> 
> *


Well I've no idea what side effects it will have but it worked a treat.

45kb email has just been delivered! 

Neil


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *It's been suggested by Dibblah that you can increase the amount of memory available with:
> 
> export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
> 
> in a bash script.
> 
> There's a similar command in the "tivoweb" executable. *


how could I set this in the dailymail.tcl file?

cheers

Chris


----------



## PortlandPaw

I got a "no such variable" error for htmlfilerequired when dailymail.itcl loads, but I haven't seen anyone else report this error. I have it set to false in the .cfg file, changed from true, with the same result. This is with 0.35.6 beta. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Wizard

Hi,

First post on here, been lurking for a while and found it very helpful.

I've just installed the latest beta and got it working with TWP with no problem, very impressed :up:

I hav enoticed though that it seems to report the disk space and usage incorrectly. I have two 160GB drives in my TiVo with the lba48 kernel to allow access to all the space. In TWP Info I get Total Space reported as 304Gb but in dailymail it only reports 287GB. Anyone else notice this or is it just my setup?

Cheers,

Mark S.


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *I got a "no such variable" error for htmlfilerequired when dailymail.itcl loads, but I haven't seen anyone else report this error. I have it set to false in the .cfg file, changed from true, with the same result. This is with 0.35.6 beta. What did I do wrong? *


Mr Paw,

We do not have a file "dailymail.itcl"? Which file do you mean?

cheers

Chris


----------



## PortlandPaw

I apologize for the hastily written erroneous post. The file is the TivoWeb module file, managedailymail.itcl.


----------



## mbriody

Increasing the mempool size has stopped it crashing on both TiVo's (hurrah!) but I'm getting erratic results in the first (boot, endpad, irblast, disk) status section. 

Chris I have emailed you my logs.


----------



## tom_m

I've recently given dailymail a try - and it's working fine from the commandline and from TiVoweb, but I cannot get cron to launch the script.

The crontab file contains the following

*# m h dom mon dow command
#*/10 * * * * date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out
0 8 * * 1-7 /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl*

However, although the cron.test.out file is being updated every ten minutes, the dailymail script is not running at 8am. I can't see anything wrong with the crontab file - can anyone suggest something to try?


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by tom_m _
> *I've recently given dailymail a try - and it's working fine from the commandline and from TiVoweb, but I cannot get cron to launch the script.
> 
> The crontab file contains the following
> 
> # m h dom mon dow command
> #*/10 * * * * date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out
> 0 8 * * 1-7 /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl
> 
> However, although the cron.test.out file is being updated every ten minutes, the dailymail script is not running at 8am. I can't see anything wrong with the crontab file - can anyone suggest something to try? *


Don't forget it will run at 8am GMT (i.e. 9am BST)

Neil


----------



## tom_m

Thanks - I had missed that - however, for some reason, at the moment, it's not running at all!

I've added a test line, which should trigger at 8pm - so I'll check again after that

This is the "test" line

0 19 * * 1-7 /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl

Tom


----------



## lcsneil

You have set the two environment variables haven't you?

I've PMed you my crontab file to see if that helps!

Neil


----------



## tom_m

Indeed - I only posted the excerpt from my crontab - I'm trying your variation now - set to go at about 5 mins to 8 (I think)

Tom


----------



## sanderton

I find it best to have a blank line at the end of the crontab for some reason.

Also, watch out if you edited it on a PC or FTP'd it in TEXT or AUTO mode, as it may have added an "M" on the end of the line.


----------



## tom_m

For some strange reason, simply retyping the line the way lcsneil wrote it has solved my problem.

Thanks for the help


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *I find it best to have a blank line at the end of the crontab for some reason.*


 It's common that *nix configuration files require that all lines end with a LF. If the last line of a config files lacks a LF at its end, then some programs will silently ignore the line.


----------



## del4

tivo-onion,

Sounds like most of the bugs from the latest (major!) update have been resolved, so I was thinking about some additional enhancements. I tend to rely solely upon my DailyMails to manage my recordings, using TiVoWeb to make changes as necessary, so I would like to see the option of including the contents of Now Playing within the dailymail. Personally, I would use this to make sure I don't duplicate recordings on my TiVos, to review what's already been recorded, etc.

Also, for those of us with multiple units, an entry in the .cfg file to assign a name to the TiVo, e.g., Upstairs or Den or Tivo#2, might be helpful in keeping the emails straight, using it instead of the default name of TiVo where appropriate.

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by del4 _
> *Also, for those of us with multiple units, an entry in the .cfg file to assign a name to the TiVo, e.g., Upstairs or Den or Tivo#2, might be helpful in keeping the emails straight, using it instead of the default name of TiVo where appropriate. *


You mean like:

set senderName "Kids Room TiVo" ;# set to be a valid friendly email name, or blank ("")


----------



## del4

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *You mean like:
> 
> set senderName "Kids Room TiVo" ;# set to be a valid friendly email name, or blank ("")
> 
> *


True, and I do use that field. However, I was thinking something used in the title of the email, in the main banner and/or elsewhere in the email.

I did a search/replace in my individual scripts replacing TiVo with TiVo1 and TiVo2 so that I could tell which unit I was dealing with within each section without having to refer back to the email header.

Likely being overly picky here, so feel free to ignore this suggestion as it may not be useful to anyone else out there. Same goes for the NowPlaying section, as it may lead to additional memory problems for others by greatly inflating the email's size.


----------



## sanderton

Doesn't your e-mail client show the sender's name on screen at all times? Can't think of one that doesn't?


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by mbriody _
> *Increasing the mempool size has stopped it crashing on both TiVo's (hurrah!) but I'm getting erratic results in the first (boot, endpad, irblast, disk) status section.
> 
> Chris I have emailed you my logs. *


Sorry I have not received these... can you PM them to me!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Wizard _
> *Hi,
> 
> First post on here, been lurking for a while and found it very helpful.
> 
> I've just installed the latest beta and got it working with TWP with no problem, very impressed :up:
> 
> I hav enoticed though that it seems to report the disk space and usage incorrectly. I have two 160GB drives in my TiVo with the lba48 kernel to allow access to all the space. In TWP Info I get Total Space reported as 304Gb but in dailymail it only reports 287GB. Anyone else notice this or is it just my setup?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mark S. *


I cannot see any issues with the dailymail_jazz module with respect to space used calculations. It may be to do with your setup. What does the standard tivoweb info module specify your availble space to be?

cheers

Chris


----------



## mbriody

Don't see how you can add attachments to PM. Am I missing something?

In the meantime I'll try the email again.



> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *Sorry I have not received these... can you PM them to me!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris *


----------



## sanderton

You can't add attchments to a PM.


----------



## Shawn

For some reason, it is not wokring for me. Here is the debugging info:

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35 (6th April 2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>2<<
------started at 21:46:39 (debugging times specified in gmt)

21:46:39-debug-global variable definition complete
21:46:39-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
21:46:39-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
21:46:39-debug-completed other preperation
21:46:39-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
21:46:39-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
21:46:39-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
21:46:39-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
21:46:39-debug-0 argument(s) found
21:46:39-debug-argument handling complete
21:46:39-debug-start optional message handling
21:46:39-debug-no message file found
21:46:39-debug-end optional message handling
21:46:39-debug-about to start version setting
21:46:39-debug-version3 : >>1<<
21:46:39-debug-uktivo : >>0<<
21:46:39-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
21:46:39-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>3<<
21:46:39-debug-completed version setting
21:46:39-debug-about to include util.itcl
21:46:39-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
21:46:39-debug-index.itcl included

If anyone can help me, that would me great! Thanks.

Shawn


----------



## Shawn

Sorry, forgot this part:

couldn't execute "/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/get_space": no such file or directory
while executing
"error $error"
(procedure "get_totalsizes" line 9)
invoked from within
"get_totalsizes "
(file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2852)


----------



## tivo-onion

> _Originally posted by Shawn _
> *Sorry, forgot this part:
> 
> couldn't execute "/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/get_space": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "error $error"
> (procedure "get_totalsizes" line 9)
> invoked from within
> "get_totalsizes "
> (file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2852) *


Find your get_space file and make sure there is a copy of it in the /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/ directory. Then try again,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Shawn

Done that, now i get this:

wrong # args: extra words after "else" clause in "if" command
while compiling
"if {$::version3} { ..."
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if {$::version3} {
 set lconfig [db $db open /State/LocationConfig]
set setup [db $db open /State/ServiceConfig]
set tz ..."
(file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2865)


----------



## dogo

Shawn,

Did u have any luck sorting this problem out! i have the same error message, and would also be grateful if any one can offer any hints on how to fix this problem!

Dogo



> _Originally posted by Shawn _
> *Done that, now i get this:
> 
> wrong # args: extra words after "else" clause in "if" command
> while compiling
> "if {$::version3} { ..."
> ("uplevel" body line 2)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> if {$::version3} {
> set lconfig [db $db open /State/LocationConfig]
> set setup [db $db open /State/ServiceConfig]
> set tz ..."
> (file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2865) *


----------



## sanderton

The problem is this line:

} #;[base64dec]

on line 2875

delete everything after (and including) the # to fix

tivo_onion - you have to watch this with TCL; even though the ";" is in a comment it still works as an end-of-command marker, so it marks the end of the comment and anything after it is still "live".


----------



## dogo

Cheers for the advise!


----------



## dogo

Ok done that and i now get the following error

12:26:04-debug-started record history procedure
12:26:04-debug-mintime >>1082204764<<
12:26:04-debug-maxtime >>1082377564<<
12:26:04-debug-completed record history procedure
can't read "message": no such variable
while executing
"return $message"
(procedure "recordhistory" line 304)
invoked from within
"recordhistory"
(procedure "outputSection" line 79)
invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3591)
TiVo: {/var/hack/dailymail} %

any ideas?


----------



## sanderton

Can you view the last two days Recording History in TiVoWeb?


----------



## dogo

Strangely enough no! I did a complete clean when i put a new HD in yesterday! I have recorded two items yesterday! but they not shown or listed


----------



## sanderton

That's the problem. Rec History only contains failed recordings.

To fix the bug in DMJ, add the line

set message {}

after "global cancelreasons" in proc recordhistory


----------



## dogo

Sanderton, sorry to keep troubling you.

Thanks for the help and thing within the script work fine now! The only problem is freeserve are blocking port 25 to my own email domain, so i have set Dailymail_jazz to use port 26, i get a connection on this port OK but get the following error

13:40:50-debug-got reply : >>220-tara.yourhostdns.com ESMTP Exim 4.30 #1 Mon, 19
Apr 2004 09:40:52 -0400 <<
13:40:50-debug-bad connection

any ideas cheers!


----------



## sanderton

You'll need to tweak the replies DMJ expects to match what your server actually gives.

Manually telnet in and issue the commends by hand, and make a note of the responses, then edit DMJ appropriately.


----------



## dogo

OK Sanderton thanks for the advise, I really cant work out whats going on with this a bit of a novice when it come's to TiVo's I have had a play but can't really Sus whats goining 

I think i call it Quit on this! 

But once again i am really grateful for the help and advise you have offered me


----------



## Wizard

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *I cannot see any issues with the dailymail_jazz module with respect to space used calculations. It may be to do with your setup. What does the standard tivoweb info module specify your availble space to be?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris *


Chris,

When I was running TivoWeb and now with TivoWebPlus I get total space to be 304088Mb. Dailymail is still reporting total space as 287Gb.

Just checked and used space in TivoWebPlus Info is reporting 270261Mb and Dailmail is reporting 263Gb.

When I look at the System Information on the Tivo it reports 110 hours Best Quality which is what I get in TWP Info.

Anything else I need to check? I am using dailymail 0.35.6.

Cheers,

Mark S.


----------



## Shawn

Is there any way to get the images into the e-mail without putting them on a web server, ie get the images from a dir on the tivo itself?


----------



## Fozzie

There is but it's a bit trickier. However, why not just point the graphics link to the webspace that some kind soul has put them on (mentioned earlier in this thread)


----------



## lcsneil

Ok due to my reboot problem I had suspended my Dailymail but I have just re-instated it and have a couple of questions (I guess mainly aimed at T-O)

Running dailymail v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) 

1) Has the flashing red heart (no red dot running) been removed and just now incorporated in the Status block or is it a problem with my .CFG file? I found that very useful and apparent that NoRedDot has stopped.

2) Does the export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032 reset on a Tivo reboot?

3) If yes to 2) have you managed to incorporate it in your dailmail TCL file?

4) Can I just put export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032 in my rc.sysinit and be done with it??


TIA

Neil


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *1) Has the flashing red heart (no red dot running) been removed and just now incorporated in the Status block or is it a problem with my .CFG file? I found that very useful and apparent that NoRedDot has stopped.*


The flashing red heart is for Soft Padding and not NoRedDot !? That whole section is turned on and off in config section 4.20 - Verbose Bulletins.


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *The flashing red heart is for Soft Padding and not NoRedDot !? That whole section is turned on and off in config section 4.20 - Verbose Bulletins. *


set dizzymode off

Ta 

Neil


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *set dizzymode off
> 
> Ta
> 
> Neil *


NP. I was about to ask if dizzymode was a Tivoweb Plus option or something as I'd not come across it before - and then twigged! Mine is set off now too


----------



## mbriody

*Everything* is now working for me if I run it from a bash script as follows:

*#!/bin/bash

export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032

/var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl*

This requires that managedailymail is tweaked so as to call this script rather than dailymail_jazz.tcl and any command line parameters pass into this script need to be fed on in the call to dailymail_jazz.tcl.

tivo_onion, maybe you could add another config entry for the script name?


----------



## wadevb

I am retracting this message, because I had my head somewhere it shouldn't have been. 
I would have sworn that I needed authentication to send. 
Stupid thing let me try to log in, but errored.
Anyway, I can send without needing authentication.

Didn't I try that first thing????

Sorry for the bother.

Keep up the good work.
wade


----------



## SeanC

Got dailymail_jazz installed and configured, everything seems to be fine. Wow. Nice script!

I have a couple of questions though.

I have received 3 emails so far. The first was a test, run manually from bash. the next 2 were run from crontab at 10 minute intervals. I now have crontab set to run dailymail at 8am every morning. So the first 2 have a subject of "Tivo status email for Tuesday April 20, 2004." The last one has a subject of "Tivo status email for Wednesday April 21, 2004." Not a big deal at all, just wondering what the explanation might be.

Also in the second and third emails this line is at the top of the email:

WARNING: No detectable drive problems. Usage is high (95.7%).

I'm curious about this because 80% of that space is taken up with suggestions. Should the suggestions be accounted for in the amount of space used? I wouldn't think so as that would seem to me to be a false warning.

Anyhoo

Awesome work guys!


----------



## Shawn

Is this normal when you try to start cron?

bash-2.02# cron &
[1] 642
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# bash: cron: command not found

[1]+ Exit 127 cron

I have installed Dailymail and it works perfect but I don't think cron is working properly..

Also, I am not getting any space usage data in the daily e-mail. I would post my daily e-mail if I knew how.


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by iguru42 _
> *
> Also in the second and third emails this line is at the top of the email:
> 
> WARNING: No detectable drive problems. Usage is high (95.7%).
> 
> I'm curious about this because 80% of that space is taken up with suggestions. Should the suggestions be accounted for in the amount of space used? I wouldn't think so as that would seem to me to be a false warning.*


I agree. I would prefer that they weren't included as generally TiVo will always try and keep the drives as full as possible and so the overall useage will always be close to 100%. A break down similar to what autospace does may be useful?


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by iguru42 _
> *II have received 3 emails so far. The first was a test, run manually from bash. the next 2 were run from crontab at 10 minute intervals. I now have crontab set to run dailymail at 8am every morning. So the first 2 have a subject of "Tivo status email for Tuesday April 20, 2004." The last one has a subject of "Tivo status email for Wednesday April 21, 2004." Not a big deal at all, just wondering what the explanation might be. *


It's a bug; it's using GMT for the send date and it went through midnight over here when you were playing.

tivo-onion, you need to add the timezone offset (and lose the -gmts s) to the current time in this section:



Code:


	if {$emailsendrequired} {
		if {$debuglvl>0} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-e-mail required"}
		if {$debuglvl>0} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-about to send e-mail"}
		sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "TiVo status e-mail for [clock format [clock seconds] -format {%A %B %d, %Y} -gmt true]" $message
		if {$debuglvl>0} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-e-mail sent"}
		
		if { $recipient2 != "" } {
			if {$debuglvl>0} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-about to send mail to recipient 2"}
			sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient2 "TiVo status e-mail for [clock format [clock seconds] -format {%A %B %d, %Y} -gmt true]" $message
			if {$debuglvl>0} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-mail sent to recipient 2"}	
		}
		
		if { $recipient3 != "" } {
			if {$debuglvl>0} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-about to send mail to recipient 3"}
			sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient3 "TiVo status e-mail for [clock format [clock seconds] -format {%A %B %d, %Y} -gmt true]" $message
			if {$debuglvl>0} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-mail sent to recipient 3"}	
		}


----------



## lcsneil

Well I set mine back to working this morning and it failed - not a reboot this time but a :-
05:57:11-debug-checkpoint #3 - after regsub
05:57:11-debug-checkpoint #4 - after set rectime
can't scan path (0x00070009)

while executing
"mfs scan $dirName -start $lastName -count 50"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set batch [mfs scan $dirName -start $lastName -count 50]
if { $lastName == [lindex [lindex $batch 0] 1] } {..."
(procedure "ForeachMfsFile" line 45)
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" {
if {$debuglvl>2} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-c..."
(procedure "recordhistory" line 47)
invoked from within
"recordhistory"
(procedure "outputSection" line 79)
invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3879)

I've PMed you the full log T-O (not sure if this is a one off or not as this is the first morning I have tried it for a while!

TIA

Neil


----------



## SeanC

I found that setting:

set dmailExpired 0

to anything other than 0 will cause a reboot.


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by iguru42 _
> *I found that setting:
> 
> set dmailExpired 0
> 
> to anything other than 0 will cause a reboot. *


Well mine is set to 5 and it certainly doesnt 'reboot'.

Neil


----------



## mbriody

Are you running from a bash script with increased pool size?


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by mbriody _
> *Are you running from a bash script with increased pool size? *


Who you asking mbriody?

My failure was running from CRON and increased memory pool.

Neil


----------



## mbriody

Primarily you but its obviously not the solution.

Though I do think the memory pool size may be iguru42's problem with trying to enable dMailExpired.

I used to get a crash with all sections enabled until I increased the memory size.


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by mbriody _
> *
> 
> I used to get a crash with all sections enabled until I increased the memory size. *


Me too - see many earlier posts in this thread! 

Neil


----------



## slimjime17

HI all

Can somebody help me here. Every time I run the new Dailymail I get this error and the tivo reboots.

17:38:48-debug-about to send e-mail
Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.167
Tmk Assertion Failure:
BlockFailure, line 1771 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <167> died due to signal -2
1a344ec 1a32a44 1a2ed70 1b95e0c 1c4d5e8 1c74ad4 1c6cda0 1c73f24 1c71874 1c6d0a4
1c73f24 1c71874 1c6d0a4 1c6c15c 1c8e16c 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8 1c4d248
1c28cac 1800134

It seems to be linked to the mail server, if I put another mail server IP address into the .cfg file it get passed this point. I cannot use the other mail server though my home DSL service. The Old Dailymail 0.30 works with my mail server with no problems.

Later


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by slimjime17 _
> *HI all
> 
> Can somebody help me here. Every time I run the new Dailymail I get this error and the tivo reboots.
> 
> 17:38:48-debug-about to send e-mail
> Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.167
> Tmk Assertion Failure:
> BlockFailure, line 1771 ()
> Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <167> died due to signal -2
> 1a344ec 1a32a44 1a2ed70 1b95e0c 1c4d5e8 1c74ad4 1c6cda0 1c73f24 1c71874 1c6d0a4
> 1c73f24 1c71874 1c6d0a4 1c6c15c 1c8e16c 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8 1c4d248
> 1c28cac 1800134
> 
> It seems to be linked to the mail server, if I put another mail server IP address into the .cfg file it get passed this point. I cannot use the other mail server though my home DSL service. The Old Dailymail 0.30 works with my mail server with no problems.
> 
> Later *


At a guess it's to do with memory again - have you got a lot of programmes on your machine??

Have you increased the memory size?

Looks similar to the probs I was having until I increased my memory.

Neil


----------



## slimjime17

Increasing the memory fixed my problem.
Looking good


----------



## Mike Laskey

I would also like the space reporting to ignore Suggestions in its calculations. I posted about get_space over in the Underground forum but nobody could answer my question about what the 4 values mean.

Mike.


----------



## SeanC

I've run into a puzzling issue. So far cron hasn't sent a daily mail at 7am like it is supposed to. I'm at work so I don't have my crontab infront of me but IIRC when testing I've used this:

*/10 * * * * 

which sends an email every 10 minutes and works fine. Then I change the line to this:

* 11 * * * *

which is supposed to send the email everyday at 7am. I've tried:

* 11 * * * 1-7

In both of these circumstances when dailymail is run from bash under the heading "The following hack applications are scheduled to run on your TiVo:" I see DailyMail (7:AM daily).

I'm fairly confident that cron is installed and working properly because of the 10 minute test which leaves me wondering what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## dogo

Not sure if this will help mine looks like this

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin

# The following environment variables are needed for many tcl scripts to
# run. Thanks to AlphaWolf for troubleshooting this.

MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""

# Actual crontab entries below. 

# m h dom mon dow	command
00 6 * * 1-5 /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl &


----------



## lcsneil

Bums spoke too soon. My dailymail caused my Tivo to reboot this morning due to - by the looks of it the memory problem. 

Now I know it had been up about 6 days which tends to imply that it hadn't rebooted since I had issued the export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032 command.

But I'm not 100% convinced of that.

Sooo....

Should I run a CRON job once a day to do an "export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032" or would just putting it in my rc.sysinit do the job.

Would running this more than once cause any problems does anyone know?

Neil


----------



## Disconnect

it has to be in the current environment when the script runs - rc.sysinit would put it everywhere on the tivo (might be bad, why risk it?) .. better to create a shell script like so:


Code:


#!/bin/sh
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl

Alter the path to wherever the dailymail bin is. 'Chmod +x' the file and run that instead of running dailymail directly.


----------



## mbriody

As I posted just above 

Also as I said, this causes the launching part of managedailymail.tcl to fail because it is looking for dailymail_jazz.tcl. Also the cron parsing and reporting section of dailymail_jazz.tcl won't recognize the script name.

As I suggested one solutio would be an additional entry for the script name in the config file. I guess tivo_onion isn't around at the moment.



> _
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
> /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl
> 
> [/B]_


----------



## lcsneil

So why can't *export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032*
just be put as the top line in the dailymail_jazz.tcl script (sorry showing my ignorance of TCl here)


----------



## Disconnect

still easy to fix - just name that wrapper dailymail_jazz.tcl and rename the script to something else. This isn't windows, the extension doesn't matter 

(Well.. unless its doing something strange with how it runs it, but I suspect it isn't.)


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by Disconnect _
> *still easy to fix - just name that wrapper dailymail_jazz.tcl and rename the script to something else. *


Nope didn't like that first time round gave the following error!

18:17:07-debug-starting main to-do loop
no such object: {CONFLICT err=errTmActiveLockConflict}
while executing
"dbobj $station fsid"
("uplevel" body line 10)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 10 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set showing [dbobj $rec get Showing]
set starttime [expr [db..."
(procedure "gettodo" line 198)
invoked from within
"gettodo $dmailHoursahead"
(procedure "outputSection" line 26)
invoked from within
"outputSection 3"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz_core.tcl" line 3878)

HOWEVER, on the 2nd attempt at running it from the Bash prompt it worked.

Hmmmmm....

Neil


----------



## Disconnect

active lock conflict just means something else was using mfs and it couldn't get the lock. once you see that first debug log, it executed properly..


----------



## dickuk

Hi

I have installed the latest beta version of dailymail (0.35) but am getting the following error every time I run the tcl file. I have tried it quick a few times so dont think it is to do with the database being locked.

20:09:37-debug-need to look for overlapping programs with endpad
20:09:45-debug-32 items to investigate for endpad programme overlapping
20:09:45-debug-starting main to-do loop
invalid command name "RECORDING"
while executing
"RECORDING UNLIKELY"
("uplevel" body line 116)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 10 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set showing [dbobj $rec get Showing]
set starttime [expr [db..."
(procedure "gettodo" line 198)
invoked from within
"gettodo $dmailHoursahead"
(procedure "outputSection" line 26)
invoked from within
"outputSection 1"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3876)

Any ideas?


----------



## SeanC

Grrrrrr

cron is really starting to tick me off

This is what the cron log has in it:

cron (04/23-00:50:00-174) CMD (/var/hack/autoremap.tcl &)
cron (04/23-00:50:00-175) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/hack/log/dailymail_jazz 2>&1)

but I don't get an email and the dailymail_jazz.log file does not get updated.


----------



## slimjime17

> _Originally posted by iguru42 _
> *Grrrrrr
> 
> cron is really starting to tick me off
> 
> This is what the cron log has in it:
> 
> cron (04/23-00:50:00-174) CMD (/var/hack/autoremap.tcl &)
> cron (04/23-00:50:00-175) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/hack/log/dailymail_jazz 2>&1)
> 
> but I don't get an email and the dailymail_jazz.log file does not get updated. *


I had the same problem until I made another script with the memory poolsize.
And then got cron to run this script instead.

#!/bin/sh
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl

Mabe you have the same problem


----------



## andy615104

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by iguru42 
Grrrrrr

cron is really starting to tick me off

This is what the cron log has in it:

cron (04/23-00:50:00-174) CMD (/var/hack/autoremap.tcl &)
cron (04/23-00:50:00-175) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/hack/log/dailymail_jazz 2>&1)

but I don't get an email and the dailymail_jazz.log file does not get updated. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I also have the same.
According to the log file the command has been executed but no email and no change to the dailymail log.
If i run /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl from a bash prompt via telnet an email is sent.
I was wondering if i change crontab so that instead of:
SHELL=/bin/sh
change to:
SHELL=/bin/bash
this would run dailymail_jazz.tcl from bash.


----------



## PortlandPaw

I have successfully run dailymail for weeks from cron up until the time of the release of the latest version (.35 I think it is). Since then I have had very spotty performance. Once I was surprised to get a cron-generated dailymail. Sometimes I get errors running it from bash, sometimes I don't. For some reason, I've consistently and successfully received mail generated from the TivoWeb script. I think there's a deeper problem related either to memory usage or conflicts with TiVo activity that is causing the problem. I wouldn't look at cron as the problem...we and Chris have to figure out what's happening with dailymail. Perhaps it's just too ambitious an effort and should be scaled back to a lower level.


----------



## Fozzie

Never had a single problem here running dailymail_jazz (0.35.6) from cron - 2 emails a day without fail!?!


----------



## mbriody

You've read all the posts about increasing memory pool size, right?



> _Originally posted by PortlandPaw _
> *I have successfully run dailymail for weeks from cron up until the time of the release of the latest version (.35 I think it is). Since then I have had very spotty performance. Once I was surprised to get a cron-generated dailymail. Sometimes I get errors running it from bash, sometimes I don't. For some reason, I've consistently and successfully received mail generated from the TivoWeb script. I think there's a deeper problem related either to memory usage or conflicts with TiVo activity that is causing the problem. I wouldn't look at cron as the problem...we and Chris have to figure out what's happening with dailymail. Perhaps it's just too ambitious an effort and should be scaled back to a lower level. *


----------



## SeanC

Still having no luck with trying to run dailymail with a larger poolsize. I created a text file with these lines:

#!/bin/sh
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl

Saved it in unix format and uploaded it to the tivo. 

Here are my results  


bash-2.02# cd /var/hack/dailymail
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ls
dailymail.cfg dailymail_jazz.tcl dailymail_script.tcl
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# chmod 755 dailymail_script.tcl
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ./dailymail_script.tcl
bash: ./dailymail_script.tcl: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ls
dailymail.cfg dailymail_jazz.tcl dailymail_script.tcl
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ls -l
total 175
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 21392 Apr 21 04:11 dailymail.cfg
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 153950 Apr 21 19:03 dailymail_jazz.tcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 81 Apr 23 17:16 dailymail_script.tcl
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_script.tcl
bash: /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_script.tcl: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#


----------



## Disconnect

Thats odd. Make sure the #!/bin/sh line is correct, and that /bin/sh exists etc. (Might want to use bash, if /bin/sh is something else.)

If thats all correct, add 'echo Running' under #!/bin/sh.. that'll verify 100% that its finding the shell and using it..


----------



## SeanC

This is what my bin directory has:

bash-2.02# cd /bin
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ls
asicVersion date getprom mount smartctl uname
bash dd grep mv sort vmstat
cat df gzip ntpdate stty
chat driveid hdparm rm swapon
chmod du ln rz sync
cp expect mkdir sh sz
cpio freeramdisk mkswap sleep umount
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ls -l
total 2219
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 20488 May 30 2002 asicVersion
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 497884 May 30 2002 bash
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 31704 May 30 2002 cat
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 36784 May 30 2002 chat
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 33136 May 30 2002 chmod
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 46860 May 30 2002 cp
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 63656 May 30 2002 cpio
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 51888 May 30 2002 date
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 37892 May 30 2002 dd
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 37276 May 30 2002 df
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 21028 May 30 2002 driveid
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 36072 May 30 2002 du
lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 16 Jun 17 2002 expect -> ../tvbin/tivoapp
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 20744 May 30 2002 freeramdisk
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 25228 May 30 2002 getprom
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 99500 May 30 2002 grep
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 71688 May 30 2002 gzip
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 39376 May 30 2002 hdparm
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 35564 May 30 2002 ln
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 30924 May 30 2002 mkdir
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 23204 May 30 2002 mkswap
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 65228 May 30 2002 mount
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 36004 May 30 2002 mv
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 299512 May 30 2002 ntpdate
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 33132 May 30 2002 rm
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 93284 May 30 2002 rz
lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 4 Jun 17 2002 sh -> bash
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 26420 May 30 2002 sleep
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 39924 May 30 2002 smartctl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 49944 May 30 2002 sort
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 45976 May 30 2002 stty
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 22920 May 30 2002 swapon
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 26844 May 30 2002 sync
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 98584 May 30 2002 sz
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 44700 May 30 2002 umount
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 27064 May 30 2002 uname
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 42452 May 30 2002 vmstat
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#


I confirmed that the first line of the script is #!/bin/sh.

If I wanted to use bash should the first line be #!/bin/bash?


----------



## mbriody

I have:

#!/bin/bash

at the top of mine and I saved it as dmj.sh.

Try that.


----------



## SeanC

bash-2.02# cd /var/hack/dailymail
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# chmod 755 dmj.sh
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ./dmj.sh
bash: ./dmj.sh: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#


----------



## Disconnect

Put the echo in. Oh.. and make sure you didn't create the file in windows (the linefeeds will confuse it. create it on the tivo with joe/vi or - if you haven't got any of those or don't want to screw with it, do:


Code:


cat > scriptname.sh
#!/bin/sh
/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl
^D

(don't type ^D, press ctrl-D) .. then chmod as usual.


----------



## SeanC

The echo is in. I have created many files with NoteTab and used them on the tivo with no problem before, it can save in the unix format.


----------



## SeanC

> _Originally posted by Disconnect _
> *Put the echo in. Oh.. and make sure you didn't create the file in windows (the linefeeds will confuse it. create it on the tivo with joe/vi or - if you haven't got any of those or don't want to screw with it, do:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cat > scriptname.sh
> #!/bin/sh
> /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl
> ^D
> [code]
> (don't type ^D, press ctrl-D) .. then chmod as usual. [/B][/QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you.  This seems to be on the right track.
> 
> *


----------



## SeanC

Creating the file on the Tivo has done the trick. After the creation and first test I was able to download the file, edit it, upload it and it is still working.

Thanks a bunch Disconnect 

Unfortunately after some testing cron is still not sending an email even though I have the poolsize problem fixed

*system* (04/23-18:24:00-137) RELOAD (/var/hack/etc/crontab)
cron (04/23-18:30:00-994) CMD (/var/hack/autoremap.tcl &)
cron (04/23-18:30:00-995) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail.sh > /var/hack/log/dailymail_jazz 2>&1)
cron (04/23-18:30:01-993) MAIL (mailed 65 bytes of output but got status 0x0001


----------



## wadevb

Ok, I have my own bizzare reboot behavior going on.

Basically, I have a script to invoke dailymail_jazz.tcl

bash-2.02# cat run_dailymail
#!/bin/bash
cd /var/hack
TIVO_ROOT=""
MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin
/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl email1 email2 >& /var/hack/dailymail.log

This, when run from a bash shell, works as expected.
However, when I run from cron, I get a reboot. The following is from /var/log/tverr

Apr 23 22:57:04 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[182]: (FsStartFunction, line 141 ())
Apr 23 22:57:04 (none) tivosh[182]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <182> died due to signal -2
Apr 23 22:57:04 (none) tivosh[182]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: 1aa90ac 1aa79c8 1d7e998 1d7ec08 1ced1d8 1ce982c 1ce6a28 1d48968 1d363d8 1d53470 1d5457c 1ce648c 1ce61d4 1800134
Apr 23 22:57:04 (none) tivosh[182]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Apr 23 22:57:04 (none) tivosh[182]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system

Note, I am getting a different TmkAssertionFailure than the others reported.

I got this error independent of the TIVOSH_POOLSIZE var.

My crontab looks like :
SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin

# m h dom mon dow command
#00 * * * * date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out
57 * * * * /var/hack/run_dailymail >& /var/hack/rdm.out

I can look at the cron log, and see that it executed the command.

cron (04/23-22:57:00-180) CMD (/var/hack/run_dailymail >& /var/hack/rdm.out)
CRON (04/23-22:58:41-131) STARTUP (fork ok)

Any ideas out there on what could be wrong?
is there an equivilent of a printenv for the shell? Since it works command line, I am guessing that the prob is related to the cron's shell env. BTW, I tried both a sh, and the bash shells with the same results.

I googled printenv, but couldn't find anything relevant.

Wade


----------



## 10203

Here's a code snippet that will tell if you if any Showcases have been updated recently:


Code:


puts "Checking for new showcases..."
set showcasedir "/Showcase"
set sccount 0
ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $showcasedir "" 2 {
	if {[expr [clock seconds] - [mfs moddate $fsid]] < [expr $hoursahead * 3600]} {
		set sc [db $db openid $fsid]
		set scname [lindex [dbobj $sc get Name] 0]
		incr sccount 1
	}
	if {$sccount == 2} {
		break
	}
}
if {$sccount == 1} {
	set message "* A new $scname Showcase arrived in the last $hoursahead hours!<p>"
} elseif { $sccount == 2 } {
	set message "* Showcases have been updated in the last $hoursahead hours!<p>"
} else {
	set message ""
}

return $message

The message formatting will probably need to be adjusted depending on which flavour of Dailymail you're running!


----------



## dogo

Ok got dailymail working a few days ago and things have been fine! till today i now have the following error

15:29:35-debug-mintime >>1082734175<<
15:29:35-debug-maxtime >>1082906975<<
can't open object (0x00030007)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 20 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set showing [dbobj $rec get Showing]
set program [..."
(procedure "init_ns_cache" line 30)
invoked from within
"init_ns_cache"
(procedure "get_programshowings" line 47)
invoked from within
"get_programshowings $tofind_fsid 1"
(procedure "alt_showing_hist" line 4)
invoked from within
"alt_showing_hist $id $id2"
("uplevel" body line 70)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" {
set recdate [split $name ":"]
regsub {^(-?)0+([1-9])} [lindex $recdate 1] {\1\2} rectime
..."
(procedure "recordhistory" line 43)
invoked from within
"recordhistory"
(procedure "outputSection" line 79)
invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3591)

any ideas


----------



## nosaj56

Hello,

I can run daily_jazz perfectly manually. It doesn't want to work when I try to send the mail through tivowebplus. Also, when I try to view the log file through tivowebplus, nothing shows up. I'm on a RCA DVR-40 series 2 dtivo.

TIA.


----------



## Briam

Hey all,

Great stuff here! I am a bit new (hacked my Tivos over this last week). I have everything else that I have added running, but have two little issues.

I am running TivoWebPlus 1.0 and works great.... I then added the Dailymail_Jazz 35.6 and seem to have no issues setting and changing variables....

Issue 1) cron: grabbed con-3.0pl1_TiVo-2 (ftp binary) and followed the instructions but when I run it I get:

bash: ./cron: cannot execute binary file

...do I have the wrong binaries?

Issue 2) My second issue is simular to the post by "dogo" but I never ran an earlier version. I run dailymail_jazz.tcl and get the following:

I get a lot of normal good stuff... then...

16:46:01-debug-checking S.M.A.R.T. status
16:46:01-debug-SMART command did not successfully run on disk A - check path & setup.

not worried about the "not successfully" on B since I dont have a B.

Then it is followed by good stuff until:

16:46:21-debug-started record history procedure
16:46:21-debug-mintime >>1082825181<<
16:46:21-debug-maxtime >>1082997981<<
can't open object (0x30007)

while executing
"db $db openidconstruction $id $subid"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set channelobj [db $db openidconstruction $id $subid]
set record [defaultval 1 [dbobj $channelobj get Record]]
..."
(procedure "init_channelindex" line 52)
invoked from within
"init_channelindex"
(procedure "get_programshowings" line 45)
invoked from within
"get_programshowings $tofind_fsid 1"
(procedure "alt_showing_hist" line 7)
invoked from within
"alt_showing_hist $id $id2"
("uplevel" body line 96)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" {
if {$debuglvl>2} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {
%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-c..."
(procedure "recordhistory" line 47)
invoked from within
"recordhistory"
(procedure "outputSection" line 79)
invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3879)

Please help!!!


----------



## dogo

Hi Briam,

I've just rebooted my TiVo and tried running dailymail again but got a slightly diffrent error message 

17:54:47-debug-maxtime >>1083002087<<
no room for a 11576 byte object
while executing
"mfs get $genretablefsid"
("uplevel" body line 3)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"

The bit that was interesting was "no room for a 11576 byte object"

Looking at previous post they indicated that there could be a problem with memory so i did the following command

export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032

an all works now.


----------



## Briam

I have done several reboots, but nothing seems to help. This is a pretty clean box (little history, etc), I dont think I am yet approaching a mem issue. I will try it since I have nothing to lose.

About the cron, are you using the same version that I am? con-3.0pl1_TiVo-2

What type of tivo are you running? (DirectTV S2)


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by Disconnect _
> *still easy to fix - just name that wrapper dailymail_jazz.tcl and rename the script to something else. This isn't windows, the extension doesn't matter
> 
> (Well.. unless its doing something strange with how it runs it, but I suspect it isn't.) *


Well I tried renaming the original script to dailymail_jazz_core.tcl and then generated a new script called dailymail_jazz.tcl which contains:-

code:-----------------------------------------------------------------------
#!/bin/sh
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz_core.tcl
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This all works fine when run via CRON. However, it now doesn't seem to run when I try a manual send dailymail from within Tivoweb.

I presume that 'Managedailymail' as mentioned earlier in this thread is the module in Tivoweb that instigates a manual email?

Anyone else have this problem?

Neil


----------



## Briam

I guess I spoke too soon....

I did the manual :

export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032

and now I get much farther... (well at least I think it is much farther)

...I am able to run the ps from this location with no issues...

18:13:36-debug-about to run ps
/var/hack/bin/ps: /var/hack/bin/ps: cannot execute binary file
while executing
"exec $shellcmd ax"
(procedure "gettempuptime" line 130)
invoked from within
"gettempuptime"
(procedure "outputSection" line 53)
invoked from within
"outputSection 5"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3880)


----------



## nosaj56

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *Well I tried renaming the original script to dailymail_jazz_core.tcl and then generated a new script called dailymail_jazz.tcl which contains:-
> 
> code:-----------------------------------------------------------------------
> #!/bin/sh
> export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
> /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz_core.tcl
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This all works fine when run via CRON. However, it now doesn't seem to run when I try a manual send dailymail from within Tivoweb.
> 
> I presume that 'Managedailymail' as mentioned earlier in this thread is the module in Tivoweb that instigates a manual email?
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Neil *


Exact same problem I have. Plus, the log file doesn't show through tivowebplus.


----------



## Briam

Ah ... a little more progress: 

I replaced my bin files with ones that would work (I guess they were the wrong binaries) and it is working properly now. I get the email. I did switch to bcron instead of cron (since I dont have the binaries for that).

and after a full reload... so did the tivoweb plus!!

Thanks all!


----------



## slimjime17

> _Originally posted by iguru42 _
> *Creating the file on the Tivo has done the trick. After the creation and first test I was able to download the file, edit it, upload it and it is still working.
> 
> Thanks a bunch Disconnect
> 
> Unfortunately after some testing cron is still not sending an email even though I have the poolsize problem fixed
> 
> *system* (04/23-18:24:00-137) RELOAD (/var/hack/etc/crontab)
> cron (04/23-18:30:00-994) CMD (/var/hack/autoremap.tcl &)
> cron (04/23-18:30:00-995) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail.sh > /var/hack/log/dailymail_jazz 2>&1)
> cron (04/23-18:30:01-993) MAIL (mailed 65 bytes of output but got status 0x0001 *


Hi iguru42

I got the same error as you before I did the poolsize problem fix.
Here is my log from cron: -

CRON (04/23-07:57:36-322) STARTUP (fork ok)
cron (04/23-07:58:00-324) CMD (var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl &)
cron (04/23-07:58:00-323) MAIL (mailed 64 bytes of output but got status 0xffffffff)
CRON (04/23-08:05:43-332) STARTUP (fork ok)
cron (04/23-08:06:00-335) CMD (var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl &)
cron (04/23-08:06:00-334) MAIL (mailed 64 bytes of output but got status 0x0001) 
CRON (04/23-08:11:00-111) STARTUP (fork ok)
CRON (04/23-08:18:48-114) STARTUP (fork ok)
CRON (04/23-08:24:33-114) STARTUP (fork ok)
CRON (04/23-08:28:14-114) STARTUP (fork ok)
CRON (04/23-08:37:04-169) STARTUP (fork ok)
CRON (04/23-08:38:09-173) STARTUP (fork ok)
cron (04/23-08:39:00-175) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail_jazz)
CRON (04/23-08:43:56-189) STARTUP (fork ok)
CRON (04/23-10:01:52-114) STARTUP (fork ok)
CRON (04/23-10:06:59-114) STARTUP (fork ok)
CRON (04/23-10:40:20-114) STARTUP (fork ok)
CRON (04/23-11:13:57-155) STARTUP (fork ok)
cron (04/24-04:01:00-254) CMD (/var/hack/moviesort.tcl)
cron (04/24-05:01:00-258) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail_jazz)
cron (04/25-04:01:00-321) CMD (/var/hack/moviesort.tcl)
cron (04/25-05:01:00-325) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail_jazz)
cron (04/26-04:01:00-402) CMD (/var/hack/moviesort.tcl)
cron (04/26-05:01:00-406) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail_jazz)
cron (04/27-04:01:00-481) CMD (/var/hack/moviesort.tcl)
cron (04/27-05:01:00-485) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail_jazz)

on the 04/23 at 08:39 is when I did the poolsize fix.

here is my cron tab file: -

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin

MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""

01 5 * * * /var/hack/dailymail_jazz
01 4 * * * /var/hack/moviesort.tcl

Here is my dailymail_jazz file: -

#!/bin/sh
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl [email protected]

[email protected] is substituted with my real address.
Hope something here helps

SlimJime17


----------



## gyre

Apologies if this has been reported before, or I've messed something up.

The links in the expiry section seem messed up. For example, the 'view details' is given in every case as:

http://addr.of.my.tivo/showing/

and the edit recording links seem to be fairly random which recording they edit.

This isn't the case in the other sections which seem spot on.

This is 0.35.6.

Thanks!

-- gyre --


----------



## smokie

My dailymailjazz is running fine and works daily from CRON. The mail doesn't reach me every day, but I'm pretty sure it's been sent and that's no biggie.

However, maybe I'm misunderstanding, but if my command line said dailymailjazz.tcl [email protected] [email protected], then fred and wilma should both receive emails but the recipient in the config file wouldn't? Only it always seems to only send to the email addy in the config file.

Any ideas? (I'm using rules to forward the mail, so again, not a biggie)


----------



## lcsneil

I've been trying to edit dailymail_jazz.tcl using joe direct via a Telenet session to make the Message-Id syntax correct according RFC 2822.

( It should have angle brackets around it if you are listening Tivo-Onion like this *puts $chan "Message-Id: <[clock seconds]@$domain>"*)

However, everytime I try and edit it it refuses to run afterwards.

All I get is the following no matter what I seem to do (including adding say one additional comment line!)

./dailymail_jazz_core.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail_jazz_core.tcl: global: command not found
<snip>
./dailymail_jazz_core.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail_jazz_core.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail_jazz_core.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail_jazz_core.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail_jazz_core.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail_jazz_core.tcl: global: command not found
./dailymail_jazz_core.tcl: /dailymail.cfg: No such file or directory
./dailymail_jazz_core.tcl: puts: command not found
./dailymail_jazz_core.tcl: puts: command not found
./dailymail_jazz_core.tcl: puts: command not found
./dailymail_jazz_core.tcl: puts: command not found
./dailymail_jazz_core.tcl: line 217: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
./dailymail_jazz_core.tcl: line 217: `}'

Anyone any ideas?

Neil


----------



## lcsneil

OK replying to my own thread (well it's too wet to go outside) it seems to work if I edit it in notepad on the PC then use dos2unix!

But not direct on the Tivo using Joe.

Thoroughly confused!

Neil


----------



## Snoopy

I had alot of trouble with it too so you are not alone. i never could get daily mail to work for me. As yet, there do not appear to be the clearest of instructions.


----------



## horwitz

> _Originally posted by Snoopy _
> *I had alot of trouble with it too so you are not alone. i never could get daily mail to work for me. As yet, there do not appear to be the clearest of instructions. *


A newbie how-to would probably be nice, starting from scratch (well, assuming TiVoWeb is installed and that you know how to FTP and telnet and the like).


----------



## gyre

Enhancement request... instead of sending just HTML in the mail message, could you send it in MIME format?

That way those of us who can only read HTML if they appear as attachments can see it.

Thanks!

-- gyre --


----------



## Snoopy

> _Originally posted by horwitz _
> *A newbie how-to would probably be nice, starting from scratch (well, assuming TiVoWeb is installed and that you know how to FTP and telnet and the like). *


I agree completely. We could certainly start with the assumption that one knows how to FTP and telnet into the TiVo, and that they are working with the latest versions of TiVoWebPlus and dailyjazzmail. A how-to starting from there would be a big help!


----------



## gyre

Somebody asked for a description of how to get dailymail running.

I'll have a stab at this, as it appears to work for me.

This post will talk about getting the file across to the tivo and
setting up tivoweb to be able to configure dailymail. If this is
useful, I'll do a couple of further posts which will explain how to
configure up dailymail, and how to get it running with cron.

On a Windows box, extract the 'dailymail v0.35 beta' directory from
the 'dailymail v0.35.6 beta.zip'. XP has built-in support for
zip extraction, but you can use winzip if you want to.

The images within the 'images' sub-directory should probably be hosted
on a non-tivo web server, as they contains .gif and .jpg files which I
was unable to get tivoweb 1.9.4 to serve out of the box.

I believe that some folks from this forum have already kindly hosted
these images, so check this thread for their URLs to use in your dailymail
config file if you don't wish to host them yourself.

Next, log into your tivo with telnet client. I prefer putty,
but telnet.exe that comes with modern versions of windows will probaby
work too.

I have a /var/hack directory on my tivo. Under that I have 'bin', and
'tivoweb-tcl' directories.

On the tivo, change directory to /var/hack/bin for now. If you don't
have it, use mkdir to create it:

mkdir /var/hack/bin

You can now transfer the 4 files in daily mail's 'bin' directory into
/var/hack/bin using a suitable ftp client. You must use BINARY mode,
otherwise they may well be munged and not run correctly.

On the tivo, make sure the 4 binaries are executable with:

chmod +x *

in the /var/hack/bin directory.

Next, if you have tivoweb 1.9.4 and want to install dailymail's
tivoweb support files (recommended), then you'll need to copy the 2
files from the 'tivoweb-modules' folder across to the modules
directory on the tivo. This is in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules on my
tivo. Once again, make sure you ftp across in BINARY mode.

To see those modules from tivoweb, you will need to restart it. I do
this from the tivoweb main page, choosing the 'restart' and then the
'full reload' links.

The last 2 files to copy across to the tivo are the dailymail.tcl and
dailymail.cfg files. I put those in my /var/hack directory, but you
may wish to use /var/hack/dailymail or /var/hack/dailymail_jazz. Once
again, use BINARY mode to transfer in ftp.

I found the nicest way of editing the dailymail.cfg file on the tivo
was through the tivoweb module that we just installed. Other ways of
doing it would be to use 'joe' or 'elvis' on the tivo, but you'll have
to find a suitable binary of those and copy it across to your tivo.

If you installed the module right, and restarted tivoweb, you should
see a 'Manage Daily E-mail' link at the top of most tivoweb pages.

From there you can select the 'Edit daily status e-mail configuration
file?' link.

This looks in the locations:

/var/hack/
/var/hack/dailymail/
/var/hack/dailymail_jazz/

for the dailymail.cfg file.

If you were lucky, you should now see a web page with an embedded web
page containing the dailymail.cfg file. You can make changes to this
file and then hit the 'save' button at the bottom of the screen if you
are happy with it.

More later.

-- gyre --


----------



## Snoopy

GREAT Gyre! 
That explaination goes a long way toward helping the newbie install the darn thing. For me, it was actually the dailymail.cfg file that I think I am having difficulty with. Explaining those enties in a little more depth (particularly with a real-life "example" of relevant entries) would help a bunch!


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by Snoopy _
> *I had alot of trouble with it too so you are not alone. i never could get daily mail to work for me. As yet, there do not appear to be the clearest of instructions. *


There used to be a very good datasheet included in the earlier versions of dailymail_jazz that explained most things. I don't know where it went but I guess it soon got out of date, what with all the recent updates.


----------



## gyre

This post discusses what I needed to change in my dailymail.cfg file to get it working fine for me, and gives some of the reasons behind it.

I'll try to explain why I've done certain things below, but feel free to shout
if it isn't explained well enough.

Anything not mentioned has the default value as shipped.

The main problems I found while configuring dailymail were twofold. Firstly
to get it to actually send the mail, and secondly to display the pretty images
within the actual mail.

The first thing to note is that you don't actually *have* to *send* the mail
to start with. With the right couple of settings you can get it to generate
the report and leave that as a HTML file on the tivo so that the dailymail
tivoweb module can display it. Once you have that working OK you can then
choose to get your tivo to send the mail if you wish.

So, to start with, why not use the following 2 settings:

set emailsendrequired false
set htmlfilerequired true

This should cause the report to be generated but not sent.

The tivoweb module for daily mail gives you the options of generating a
report, viewing the last report generated and looking at the logfile generated
to see what went wrong. Very useful.

So, with a few of the settings listed at the end of this post, and the two
above, you should be able to generate a report and view it through tivoweb.

The second problem I had was with the images referred to in the report. I
found that sticking them on another (non-tivo) web server, or using somebody
else's hosted images worked fine.

For me, this:

set dmailGraphicsURL "http://10.0.0.4/DailyMailImages"

worked, as I'd hosted them on another machine on my LAN.

If you want to get mail sending working... that's more difficult.

For me, that meant that I had to change my daily calls from using the
modem/phone line to using the Internet via my LAN. This may not be the case
for you. If not, then skip the next 3 paragraphs.

I found that the default gateway from my TiVo was set wrong all the time I was
using dial-up/modem for daily calls, and couldn't easily be over-ridden. Once
I switched to making the daily call via the turbonet card, I was able to
connect to my ISP's SMTP server from the TiVo just fine.

I telnetted to the TiVo and then ran nic_config_tivo. I told it what the IP
address of the TiVo was on the LAN, the gateway it needed to use (which was
the LAN-side IP address of my ADSL router), and to use the network to make the
daily calls. After rebooting, I made a test call from the TiVo with the modem
cable unplugged to see that it worked OK.

From the TiVo, I attempted to ping my ISP's SMTP server host. Depending on
your firewall/router configuration, this may not work for you.

As it worked for me, I expected that I'd be able to send mail from my TiVo, so
changed the line in the dailymail.cfg file to:

set emailsendrequired true

and proceeded to generate a new report... which duely was sent OK.

I know that folks have been having problems with pool sizes and
dailymail.tcl... I'll try to cover that in the 3rd part when I talk about how
I got cron working. At the moment, generating the dailymail report from
tivoweb doesn't seem to have tickled that particular problem for me, although
I've seen it happen under cron.

So, with all that out of the way, here is what I changed in my dailymail.cfg
file from the defaults.

Section 1:

All default.

Section 2:

--> set mailserver "195.112.4.54"

I send mail via smtp.nildram.co.uk, so I ran nslookup from XP to get the
associated IP address.

--> set domain "nildram.co.uk"

I guess if I had a domain on my lan at home I might be able to use that... but
it seemed sensible to use my ISP's domain.

--> set recipient "[email protected]"

That's where I wanted the report to be sent on a daily basis.

--> set sender "[email protected]"

I found that Nildram was a bit picky about what sender was set to. I tried
[email protected], but it said it wasn't valid. It is possible that [email protected] might
work, but I've not tried it. You might want to use a valid e-mail address in
your ISP's domain, just in case they are extra-paranoid. Also, I suspect, if
the mail fails to be delivered, you want somewhere for it to bounce back to.

Section 3:

--> set version3 false

I'm a UK TiVo user.

--> set uktivo true

Ditto.

--> set endpadinstalled true

Yes, I have an old version installed.

--> set reddotinstalled false

Nope. I use a t-link device.

--> set tivowebplususer false

Nope. Just normal tivoweb 1.9.4.

Section 4:

--> set dmailShowSuggestions false

I have suggestions turned off on my TiVo.

--> set dmailLinksOn true

Yup. Useful. You get links back to tivoweb running on your TiVo so you can
change things.

--> set graphicson true

Yup, looks real pretty. You probably need to make sure that you've hosted the
images on a web server somewhere, otherwise you'll get loads of red crosses
when you see the html page.

--> set endpadstatus true

Yup. Gives a pretty pulsating heart 

--> set suggestioneq false

I have a realy old version of endpad which doesn't have this functionality.

--> set everythingeq false

Ditto.

--> set reddotstatus false

No red dot.

--> set spacebarrequired true

Yup. This looks real pretty in the generated HTML if you've hosted the
graphics.

--> set viewthumbs false

I have suggestions switched off, therefore I don't care about displaying
redundant thumb icons in the HTML output.

--> set emailsendrequired true

If you just want to test that the dailymail program runs without worrying
about whether you have your TiVo on the Internet or have correctly specified
mail settings, then set this to false. If the option below is set to true
then dailymail will generate a HTML file which you can view from an option
under tivoweb's 'Manage Daily E-Mail' link.

--> set htmlfilerequired true

I set this to true so I can see what just got generated in case it didn't get
sent.

--> set bulletinverbose true

This displays extra information in the generated HTML, including disk usage.

--> set cronlistrequired false

I leave this as false for now.

Section 5.

--> set endpadstartpadmin 5

When I start endpad from my rc.sysinit.hack file on boot, I give it 5 minutes
start padding time.

--> set endpadendpadmin 10

and 10 mins for end padding. I'm guessing that these two values are used by
the endpad handling tivoweb module that comes shipped with dailymail.

Section 6

Default.

Section 7

--> set smartCmd "/var/hack/bin/smartctl"

This is where I installed the 'smartctl' binary which came with dailymail.
This tries to determine the health of your A (and if installed) B drives. You
may need to enable S.M.A.R.T. on the drives before this is of any use. I
think that:

/var/hack/bin/smartctl -s /dev/hda

might work from a telnet session to your TiVo, but I can't remember offhand,
so don't blame me if you wipe everything out  I'll check when I get back
home tonight.

--> set pslocation "/var/hack/bin/ps"

This is where I installed the 'ps' binary that came with dailymail.

--> set pidfilelocation "/var/run/endpad.pid"

I believe this is the default location for endpad to write its process ID.

--> set listcmd "/var/hack/bin/ls"

This is where I installed 'ls'.

--> set endpadlogloc "/var/log/endpad.log"

I believe this is the default location for endpad to log to. You can view the
endpad log from tivoweb.

--> set endpadexecfilename "/var/hack/endpad.tcl"

I put mine here. You might have put yours elsewhere under /var/hack.

--> set htmlfilename "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.html"

Remember earlier we asked for the HTML to be saved in a file? Well this is
where it gets saved. The daily mail tivoweb module seems to find it just fine
here, but I guess it might work to put /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.htm
instead.

--> set tivowebmodulesdir "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules"

That's where mine went.

--> set tivowebdir "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl"

Cos that's where my tivoweb was installed.

Section 8.

--> set dmailTivoURL "http://10.0.0.1"

This is the URL of my TiVo on my lan. This URL gives me a tivoweb main page.

--> set dmailGraphicsURL "http://10.0.0.4/DailyMailImages"

OK, here is where I put my images earlier. I stuck mine on another website,
cos I couldn't get tivoweb to serve gif and jpg files. Other kind folks have
made the images available on their sites, so you can stick in their URL here
if you wish. Just give the URL to the directory containing the images here.
I dumped in all under 'DailyMailImages', but that's just for convenience.

Section 9.

Default.

Any problems, errors, omissions, please shout.

-- gyre --


----------



## Snoopy

Thanks Gyre for all that hard work. I just may take a stab at installing it again. I tried to clean up the formatting a little to make it a little easier for me to follow along. Both of your posts are contained within the attachment. It should be opened with MS Word.


----------



## gyre

Thanks snoopy. I hope it helped a bit.

I'll have a bash at getting the cron stuff done in the next day or two.

-- gyre --


----------



## Snoopy

> _Originally posted by Snoopy _
> *after messing around for 2 hours making sure that configuration file is correct and matching it with your notes i still get an error. Tivoweb even show the log what went wrong. I give up. This program badly needs a set of defaults that will at least RUN without all the questions. We need an installation routine that asks only a "few" basic questions and sets itself up with limited function? AFTER THAT, one can go in and tweak all the stuff. This thing simply isn't going to take off unless it gets easier to set up. Great idea but if it won't even install then it's not worth the hassle. *


----------



## Fozzie

I think you need to calm down a bit. The program DOES have a set of defaults, DOES work fine, HAS taken off if you see the number of downloads and IS worth any hassle to get it up and running. Having said that, there is very little config required to get dailymail_jazz up and running. Most problems that people have are external to the app e.g. ISP mail issues, CRON etc.

Tivo-onion (and others) have put a lot of their own time and effort into developing apps like this for no personal gain. Throwing teddys out of prams is not going to do you any favours if you want help installing the app. I think the lack of replies to your posts may be saying something.

If you want help then I'm sure people are willing to assist but if you just want to rubbish the app and not install it because you don't want the hassle then that's your choice (and your loss I suspect - the app is very useful). Don't forget too that this is hacking after all and by its' very nature is a risky process. Things won't always work first time.

Just my two-penneth


----------



## sanderton

Snoopy, this and other hacks are created by people just doing it for the hell of it, not with the objective of it "taking off". Very few programmers document for fun. Installers are dull too. 

If you think there should be an installer, then the corect response is to write one and post it here - that's how all this stuff gets done.


----------



## Snoopy

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *If you want help then I'm sure people are willing to assist...Just my two-penneth  *


I appreciate the comments. I'm sorry if I offended you. Could you take a look at the error above and tell me what you think is likely to have caused it. I gave a screenshot of the error. There was no information in the log file.


----------



## Snoopy

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Snoopy, this and other hacks are created by people just doing it for the hell of it, not with the objective of it "taking off". Very few programmers document for fun. Installers are dull too.
> 
> If you think there should be an installer, then the corect response is to write one and post it here - that's how all this stuff gets done. *


Thanks for that also Sanderton. You have written some great stuff. Again, I appologize if the post sounded harsh. Can you tell me why I might have gotten the attached error?


----------



## sanderton

The TW page gives no info - its the log file we need.

Do you mean it was empty?

Change the debug level to 3 in the config file and try again.

By the way, I have to say the config file for DMJ is extremely well explained and documented!


----------



## lcsneil

I must 2nd that. The programme works well. All the posts I have been making are due to external factors (CRON etc) not the core dailymail app.

Well from the image that you posted & I downloaded that was just the screen grab of Tivoweb. Not much use.

Couple of questions:-

1) Have you renamed dailymail_jazz.tcl at all (i.e. taken any of the advice about scripts and memory size?)

2) How were you trying to run it? Via Tivoweb, Tivoweb Plus or direct from a BASH prompt?


Neil


----------



## Snoopy

Sanderton, thanks for your reply.
Yes, that is correct. The TW page gives no info. Also the log file in /var/log daily_jazz.log is empty, even after changing the debug value from the default of 2 to the highest value of 3.

Icsneil, thank you for your reply.
I have left the dailymail_jazz.tcl in it's original suggested location inside the /var/hack/dailymail folder and am running it from the latest version of TiVoWeb which is TWP 1.0 final. I have set the configuration for that also.

It seems though, that the dailmail files .tcl and .cfg must be in the root of var hack. I'm getting a log file now. I'll try and troubleshoot this later. Once, I'm done, I'll try and fine-tune the process I went through so that others won't have such a hard time.

I appreciate all the brains on this. Again, please accept my appologies if I offended anyone.


----------



## PortlandPaw

Snoopy, please don't discourage people who are trying to learn and contribute all at the same time. It's not easy, or everybody would do it. I have found this forum a great place to share ideas, problems and solutions. It's not a bazaar of ready-for-primetime products, complete with InstallShield front ends. You should be helping and encouraging these efforts, not throwing a wet blanket over them.

p.s. I just spent two hours removing the sasser worm from eight of our local library's computers. Now _that's_ frustrating and a waste of time. I would look at your two hours as "hobby time."


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by Snoopy _
> *Also the log file in /var/log daily_jazz.log is empty, even after changing the debug value from the default of 2 to the highest value of 3.
> *


If you have left it as standard then I think that the log is in /var/hack/log/dailymail_jazz

(Unless I have altered mine - not able to check at the moment)

Neil


----------



## smokie

Just spent a happy hour bring this up to date on the TiVo. Is the functionality still there to send to alternate/additional mail users by adding their address to the command line?

If so, in my crontab is there any reason why fred and wilma shouldn't receive the mails instead of the person in the .cfg in this example?

* * * 1-7 /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl [email protected] [email protected]

UPDATE:

I have discovered that running it from the command line DOES work as expected, so it looks like I can't pass parameters when calling it from CRON. Could I set up some kind of file somewhere containing "dailymail_jazz email1 email2" which I could call from CRON?


----------



## Fozzie

Snoopy - I think you're trying to do too much in one go. I would ditch trying to run from Tivoweb for now and just run dailymail_jazz.tcl from command line.

The log file should be in /var/log and is called "dailymail".


----------



## SeanC

Not to say that Dailymail is not a great hack but I'm done with it for the time being. Like Snoopy I have tried to get it to work and have only had partial success.

I have only been able to recieve email from my tivo by running dailymail from bash.

I have the poolsize issue fixed.

I cannot send a dailymail from tivoweb, I get an error.

Dailymail does not generate a log file, I have checked numerous times it is always empty.

Eventually dailymail will fail from bash and only a reboot of the tivo will get it to work again.

As near as I can tell cron is working, the crontest works properly.

Anyhoo, I'll keep my eye on this thread and maybe give it a try in another month or two but I'm just plain tuckered out.


----------



## artman666

Newbie alert! When I telnet into my tivo, and type /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl I can successfully generate the dailymail email. 
I put a copy of cron in /var and call /var/cron from my rc.sysinit script at startup

My cron seems to be working because it generates the cron.test.out in /var/hack at the corretc time. When I have the following in my crontab file the tivo crashes and reboots itself when cron triggers dailymail. Could someone help me.
Crontab file contents:
# /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
# Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'
# command to install the new version when you edit this file.

# for TiVo: This file doesn't use a user field like system-wide crontabs
# normally do. Everything runs at uid 0 (not that it matters for TiVo).

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin

# m h dom mon dow	command
*/10 * * * * /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl &



Thanks!


----------



## Fozzie

Hi & welcome to the forum 

I don't think you've got all the right entries in the crontab file. There are a few Tivo peculiarities plus I don't think you've got the command to run dailymail_jazz quite right. Mine looks like this:

# /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
# Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'
# command to install the new version when you edit this file.

# for TiVo: This file doesn't use a user field like system-wide crontabs
# normally do. Everything runs at uid 0 (not that it matters for TiVo).

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/var/hack/bin:/var/hack/etc

# The following environment variables are needed for many tcl scripts to
# run. Thanks to AlphaWolf for troubleshooting this.

MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""

# Actual crontab entries below.

# m h dom mon dow	command
50 05 * * 0-6 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1
50 17 * * 0-6 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1

My crontab is in /var/hack/etc (although cron itself is in /var/hack/cron). IIRC there is actually a good reason for this but I can't remember what it is!

HTH


----------



## lcsneil

Do you have an expanded hard drive or a lot of season passes and Now Showing progs by any chance?

Suspect it might be a memory problem! See here

Neil


----------



## gyre

The */10 means to run every ten minutes. Not sure you want to do that 

-- gyre --


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *Suspect it might be a memory problem!*


Don't see why, since artman666 says he can run dailymail_jazz.tcl fine from command line. Does running it from cron use extra memory then?



> _Originally posted by gyre _
> *The */10 means to run every ten minutes. Not sure you want to do that *


Its a normal thing to do when testing with cron. It saves having to keep editing the crontab everytime you want to kick off a command  Naturally once you've finished debugging you set it to something more sensible


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *Don't see why since, artman666 says he can run dailymail_jazz.tcl fine from command line. Does running it from cron use extra memory then?
> *


Neither do I but I'm just recounting my experiences!

BASH equalled fine
CRON equalled re-boot

C'est la vie!

Neil


----------



## gyre

Seconding lcsneil, I didn't get a reboot, but I did get the thing failing mid-way within cron without the pool size environment variable being set. It didn't fail at that point when launched from tivoweb nor from the shell.

I did what many others have done, created a shell script which changed that variable then launched the real dailymail_jazz.tcl.

-- gyre --


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *BASH equalled fine
> CRON equalled re-boot*


Interesting! Perhaps someone with more knowledge of these things can explain why running from cron causes dailymail_jazz to use more memory than from BASH


----------



## artman666

Wow this is a great forum. I would like to increase the poolsize but i don't know how to create a bash script. Does this mean that I need to put a line in my rc.sysinit file with:
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032

or do I have to call a script file with this command contained inside from rc.sysinit file.


----------



## lcsneil

Try having a read backwards through *this* thread. Don't think it's more than 3-4 pages away??

Neil


----------



## artman666

So i am now triggering dailymail_jazz.tcl from the following script :
#!/bin/sh
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl

If I trigger this script from the bash then it works fine and sends the email. If I trigger the script from cron is restarts my tivo. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## lcsneil

Personally I have renamed the dailymail_jazz.tcl to dailymail_jazz_core.tcl and then generated a script called dailymail_jazz.tcl

So I still call dailymail_jazz.tcl from BASH or CRON and it reads:-

#!/bin/sh
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz_core.tcl


Have you set the debug level to 3 and seen what the dailymail log says?

Neil


----------



## Fozzie

What does your crontab have in it?


----------



## lcsneil

Another question is have you expanded your drives and what 'look-ahead' have you got the dailmail set to?

I usually can't get much more than 168 hours. 

Also have you got the variables:-

MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""


set in your crontab file?

Neil


Neil


----------



## smokie

This CRON malarky has caused me problems, but I think I have it cracked!!!

I have CRON running successfully with all the variables and set as above. The log shows that the dailymail program was being called at the expected time, yet nothing was happening. No dailymail log, no errors in cron log and no email.

The dailymail module worked fine when called from a bash prompt or from tivoweb. I had also put a module in between CRON and the core module to ensure pool size is set higher but still no joy.

It had, on occassions and intermittently, worked fine from CRON too, but I think it's since I updated dailymail to the latest version (to give TiVoWeb support) it wouldn't work at all from CRON.

However, having spent quite a few hours on it this morning, I now have it working consitently. The final fix was when I read Fozzie's sample CRONTAB entries above, then appended > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1 to my CRONTAB entries. It is now working fine.

Hope this is helpful to someone else, and thanks to all here for the tips. Now I must get on with some work!!!!


----------



## artman666

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *Another question is have you expanded your drives and what 'look-ahead' have you got the dailmail set to?
> 
> I usually can't get much more than 168 hours.
> 
> Also have you got the variables:-
> 
> MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> TIVO_ROOT=""
> 
> set in your crontab file?
> 
> Neil
> 
> Neil *


no I did not and that fixed the crash when I added these entries. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by artman666 _
> *no I did not and that fixed the crash when I added these entries.*


So you didn't read my post to you 10 minutes after you asked for help yesterday evening then  Never mind - at least you've got it working now


----------



## artman666

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *So you didn't read my post to you 10 minutes after you asked for help yesterday evening then  Never mind - at least you've got it working now  *


I did read that post and tried the change yesterday but it still crashed. i think it was a combination of the poolsize and tivo root not being set in the crontab.

You are all fantastic and I am very impressed at the level of support in these forums.


----------



## Heuer

I have installed dailymail_jazz.tcl 0.35.6 but get the following error on running:

15:29:29-debug-Trying to ascertain the valid running status of the endpad daemon again - attempt 5.
15:29:29-debug-Waiting for 15 seconds.
15:29:44-debug-About to acquire pid number from endpad pid file.
15:29:44-debug-Endpad pid number gathered successfully.
15:29:44-debug-checking for new messages in tivo central
15:29:46-debug-compiling to do list
invalid command name "RECORDING"
while executing
"RECORDING UNLIKELY"
("uplevel" body line 116)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 10 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set showing [dbobj $rec get Showing]
set starttime [expr [db..."
(procedure "gettodo" line 198)
invoked from within
"gettodo $dmailHoursahead"
(procedure "outputSection" line 26)
invoked from within
"outputSection 1"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3876)

Any suggestions?

Not sure if it is related but also finding the following:

15:28:37-debug-SMART command did not successfully run on disk A - check path & setup.

NB. I am using Textpad for editing the cfg and SmartFTP for file transfer (binary mode).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gatchers

Hi guys,

Everything almosat works perfectly for me - I can send emails via TiVoWeb but I can't get cron to do it for me. My crontab says this:

# /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
# Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'
# command to install the new version when you edit this file.

# for TiVo: This file doesn't use a user field like system-wide crontabs
# normally do. Everything runs at uid 0 (not that it matters for TiVo).

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin

# The following environment variables are needed for many tcl scripts to
# run. Thanks to AlphaWolf for troubleshooting this.

MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""

# Actual crontab entries below. This sample should append a date to
# a file every ten minutes.

# m h dom mon dow	command
#*/10 * * * *	date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out
45 5 * * 0-6 /bin/bash /var/hack/dailymail_sendtask 2>&1

And my dailymail_sendtask script says this:

#!/tvbin/tivosh
# GSL 20040426 
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl 48 (email address 1) (email address 2) (email address 3) > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log

But the generated log says:

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) - starting ------the debug level is set at >>2<< ------started at 05:45:04 (debugging times specified in gmt)

05:45:04-debug-global variable definition complete 05:45:04-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules 05:45:04-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules 05:45:04-debug-completed other preperation 05:45:04-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >>48<< 05:45:04-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >>email address 1<< 05:45:04-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >>email address 2<< 05:45:04-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >>email address 3<<
05:45:04-debug-4 argument(s) found
05:45:04-debug-a new hours ahead value found in argument 1 05:45:04-debug-a new recipient e-mail found in argument 2 05:45:04-debug-a new recipient e-mail found in argument 3 05:45:04-debug-a new recipient e-mail found in argument 4 05:45:04-debug-hours ahead value is now : >>48<< 05:45:04-debug-recipient e-mail value is now : >>email address 1<<
05:45:04-debug-recipient2 e-mail value is now : >>email address 2<<
05:45:04-debug-recipient3 e-mail value is now : >>lemail address 3<< 05:45:04-debug-argument handling complete 05:45:04-debug-start optional message handling 05:45:04-debug-no message file found 05:45:04-debug-end optional message handling

So it just stops? Any advice seriously appreciated!

Email addresses removed to protect the innocent.

Thanks!


----------



## nosaj56

Thanks to Fozzie for providing a working crontab that triggers dailymail!

Only one problem left: All the times in the email seem to be at GMT. How would one go about changing the times to GMT -5 at daylight savings time and GMT -6 normally?

thanks


----------



## Heuer

You can ignore my earlier post as I now have Dailymail working. All the information I needed to get it going was somewhere in this thread. Just a case of doing some reading/research and very satisfying when it all comes together. So if anybody out there has difficulty, the answers are in here somewhere. RTFF I think!


----------



## gyre

I'm wondering whether tivo-onion/chris has vanished. I don't think he's posted for about a month.

Anybody (Stu?) wanna fix the outstanding bugs? 

-- gyre --


----------



## droidd

link for v0.35 BETA dailymail_jazz.tcl seems to be dead.

Trying to get to http://deepinthejungle.servehttp.com/TiVo results in timeout. 
Have been trying off and on for the past couple of days.

Is there any other place to pick up .35 or .30 ?


----------



## smokie

I have the zipfiles for 0.30 and 0.35.6 - don't think it's "illegal" for me to mail them to you as they are original and unaltered.

pm me your email addy


----------



## droidd

I have been able to run previous versions of this without any difficulties. After installing and configuring version v0.35.6 I am unable to get it to run it from within TiVowebplus v1.0-rc5 on a series 1 US version TiVo.

After selecting "Send a standard daily e-mail" the screen says, "Please wait........." followed a few moments later by "Error ocurred when attempting to send e-mail!"

Anyone experience this and able to resolve it ?

The log file is set to level 3 and shows the follwing:

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 20:44:38 (debugging times specified in gmt)

20:44:38-debug-global variable definition complete
20:44:38-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
20:44:38-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
20:44:38-debug-completed other preperation
20:44:38-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
20:44:38-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
20:44:38-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
20:44:38-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
20:44:38-debug-0 argument(s) found
20:44:38-debug-argument handling complete
20:44:38-debug-start optional message handling
20:44:38-debug-no message file found
20:44:38-debug-end optional message handling
20:44:39-debug-about to start version setting
20:44:39-debug-version3 : >>1<<
20:44:39-debug-uktivo : >>0<<
20:44:39-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
20:44:39-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>3<<
20:44:39-debug-completed version setting
20:44:39-debug-about to include util.itcl
20:44:39-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
20:44:39-debug-index.itcl included
20:44:39-debug-about to identify default recording quality information for space calculations
20:44:39-debug-version 3 specific code
20:44:39-debug-transaction attempt
20:44:39-debug-db open successfully
20:44:39-debug-about to set source directory.
20:44:39-debug-about to call get sizes module.


----------



## Fred1

Guys

Sorry to bug you with another "lurker", I just got my hacked disk with Tivoweb a couole of weeks ago, and although I'm learning fast I need a little help please

I have managed to get dailymail_jazz v0.35.6 working but the spacebar is missing! Do I need another module?

The log shows the calculation is made (see extract here)

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>2<<
------started at 16:42:17 (debugging times specified in gmt)

16:42:17-debug-global variable definition complete
16:42:17-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
16:42:17-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
16:42:17-debug-completed other preperation
16:42:17-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
16:42:17-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
16:42:17-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
16:42:17-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
16:42:17-debug-0 argument(s) found
16:42:17-debug-argument handling complete
16:42:17-debug-start optional message handling
16:42:17-debug-no message file found
16:42:17-debug-end optional message handling
16:42:18-debug-about to start version setting
16:42:18-debug-version3 : >>0<<
16:42:18-debug-uktivo : >>1<<
16:42:18-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
16:42:18-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>2.5<<
16:42:18-debug-completed version setting
16:42:18-debug-about to include util.itcl
16:42:18-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
16:42:18-debug-index.itcl included
16:42:18-debug-about to identify default recording quality information for space calculations
16:42:18-debug-non version 3 specific code
16:42:18-debug-transaction attempt
16:42:18-debug-db open successfully
16:42:18-debug-about to set source directory.
16:42:18-debug-about to call get sizes module.
16:42:18-debug-about to set the now showing directory
16:42:18-debug-non version 3 specific code
16:42:18-debug-about to establish timezone offset
16:42:18-debug-transaction attempt
16:42:18-debug-non version 3 specific code
16:42:18-debug-db open successfully
16:42:18-debug-tzoffset : >>3600<<
16:42:18-debug-identified time zone offset : >>3600<<
16:42:18-debug-about to assemble e-mail
16:42:18-debug-creating heading
16:42:18-debug-heading created
16:42:18-debug-calculating uptime & reboot status
16:42:19-debug-checking for emergency temperature reading
16:42:19-debug-about to run temperature check
16:42:19-debug-temperature check run successfully
16:42:19-debug-checking phone & daily call status
16:42:19-debug-checking S.M.A.R.T. status
16:42:20-debug-drive A SMART check :
16:42:20-debug-disk passed SMART check.
16:42:20-debug-SMART command did not successfully run on disk B - check path & setup - or you do not have a second hard drive.
16:42:20-debug-calculating disk usage
16:42:28-debug-actual space free = 81 gig
16:42:28-debug-actual space on disks = 101 gig
16:42:28-debug-actual % used = 80.9%

I'm a bit baffled why this doesnt show up in the email

any ideas?


----------



## gyre

I didn't get the spacebar to show up until I added:

set bulletinverbose true

in the config file.

-- gyre --


----------



## Fred1

Thanks Gyre that worked a treat!!

Now to get Cron working - wish me luck!


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by Fred1 _
> *Thanks Gyre that worked a treat!!
> 
> Now to get Cron working - wish me luck! *


If you have problems PM me and I'll send you a work CRONTAB file.

Neil


----------



## Fred1

Looks like cron is working as it has this in its log (I know I'll have to switch it back from 10 mins but this is for testing):-

cron (05/23-21:20:00-320) CMD (0-6 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1)
cron (05/23-21:30:00-365) CMD (0-6 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1)
cron (05/23-21:40:00-404) CMD (0-6 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1)
cron (05/23-21:50:00-447) CMD (0-6 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1)

But emails are not sent and dailymail log has 

/bin/sh: 0-6: command not found

dailymail works fine from bash prompt and it reports that cron is runnign and has emailscheduled for every 10 mins

Any ideas for this one?


----------



## gyre

Can you show us your crontab file? Sounds like you have perhaps 1 too many fields, and it is taking one of the day fields as a command.

-- gyre --


----------



## Fred1

Ahhh - I have searched (with no luck) for an explanation of these fields

here is the file I have

# /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
# Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'
# command to install the new version when you edit this file.

# for TiVo: This file doesn't use a user field like system-wide crontabs
# normally do. Everything runs at uid 0 (not that it matters for TiVo).

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin

# The following environment variables are needed for many tcl scripts to
# run. Thanks to AlphaWolf for troubleshooting this.

MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""

# Actual crontab entries below. This sample should append a date to
# a file every ten minutes.

# m h dom mon dow	command

*/10 * * * * 0-6 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1
50 17 * * 0-6 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1

I've just taken a * out of the last line but one, which has 6 fields to the next line's 1!!

If you're right I should start getting emails any minute


----------



## Fred1

Well done Gyre!!

It worked!! now to change it back to some sensible times and go to bed

what should it be for 8 am and pm?

My reckoning is 0 8 for 8am and 0 17 for 5pm????


----------



## gyre

Yup... 0 8 and 0 17.

-- gyre --


----------



## Fred1

Cool. looks like I learned something too!!

Many thanks to Gyre for the support and all the coders (onion and Sanderton especially) for the hack.

If anyone has a breakdown of how crontab reads those fields that would be very usefull


----------



## smokie

Don't forget that your TiVo runs on GMT so your 0 8 mail will actually happen at 0 9 BST.


----------



## sanderton

The "0-6" is being interpreted as part of the command line to execute - I guess you have one too many parameters in the crontab line.


----------



## popabawa

Yessssss!

Got Daily Mail working after only about an hour of effort - I'm well chuffed, I had the rest of the week penciled out 

What a neat hack - BIG thanks to everyone who's worked on this and posted useful info. on this thread (kept me amused at work this afternoon reading the whole thing!) 

Now to see if I can figure out this CRON lark to send me the email every day automatically...  Any pointers on where to start with CRON?

Iain.


----------



## Fred1

Well mixed news here.

it was working fine until I installed endpad as well, then it started rebooting TiVo, though not straight away.

I added the mempool script and it works from a bash prompt now, but nothing from cron???

it seems that cron doesnt like the export command in the script (which is renamed as the original .tcl file and the .tcl is renamed "dmail", which is called in the script. The dailymail log is here:-

*********************

invalid command name "export"
while executing
"export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2)

*************************

Oh! and its not working from Tivoweb either! I presume this is because the tivoweb interface passes parameters to the tcl script, but the bash script can't handle them. I have no idea how to get around this execpt for maybe editing the tcl script to add the mempool expansion???

any ideas?


----------



## sanderton

What's the first line of that file? export is a bash command, not a TCL one.


----------



## Fozzie

I had the same problem as you. My crontab entry used to read:

50 17 * * 0-6 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_cron 2>&1

I changed this to:

50 17 * * 0-6 /var/hack/dailymail_jazz_poolsize.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_cron 2>&1

i.e. ditched the /tvbin/tivosh and all was ok. dailymail_jazz_poolsize.tcl contains:

#!/bin/sh
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_poolsize 2>&1


HTH.


----------



## Fred1

The bash script is a cut and paste of one earlier in this thread.

I'm still at work so can't tellnet in, but it definatley has the #!/bin/sh in it as I remember staring hard at the screen to see if there was a space in it anywhere (there wasnt - right?)


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by Fred1 _
> *
> here is the file I have
> */10 * * * * 0-6 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1 *


You are trying to run a bash script with tivosh.


----------



## Fred1

Stuart

Thanks very much, that's why I am so keen to learn these commands rather than just copy them.

So as Fozzie says, if I remove the "/tvbin/tivosh" from the crontab file, this should work.

I'll try it when I get home. thanks again!


----------



## stark

If anyone is interested, here are the dailymail image files converted to PNG format. Tivoweb won't display JPEG or GIF images, but it can display PNG images.

PNG doesn't support animation, so the animated heart used for endpad and the flashing bulb associated with the red dot remover have been changed to static images.


----------



## SeanC

Miracle of miracles I got everything working!

About a month ago I had given up on dailymail because of problems I was having with cron and dailymail. I recently installed Hack Manager and after getting that working I figured it was time to give dailymail another go. 

One of the nice things about Hack Manager is that it allows you to switch between the Tivowebs easily. Initially I had them running in tandem on different ports but I found switching between them to be a much more elegant solution. Once I had Tivowebplus running I did a clean install of the dailymail module and it worked right out of the box. Though I wasn't getting the emails even though the log was reporting them as sent. That was a puzzler for a couple of hours when I randomly decided to send an email to a different address, and that went right through. Check the webadmin to my main email address and sure enough there were 12 dailymails sitting in the junk folder. So I put my tivo on the white list and that problem was solved.

Now that I had dailymail working properly through tivowebplus I had to try to get cron running again. The first day with cron was much the same as a month ago, lots of cron causing reboots and nothing in the logs. I hate making my tivo reboot a lot so I stopped doing that.

I have a penchant for doing things the easy way. Given the choice of unzipping things on my desktop or on the tivo I want to unzip on my desktop. Given the choice of editing files on my desktop or on the tivo I want to edit them on my desktop. Truly this is the cause of most of my problems. 

I did a very clean install of cron tonight, unzipped and untarred on the tivo, and edited crontab with joe which seems to have done the trick. No reboots and dailymail is reporting that it will be sending an email every 7 am.



I SO freaking happy.

And because I got cron working I HAD to take another crack at my autoremap script for when the tivo remaps my cable channels (this has been happening a lot lately). I kept getting this error on line 119 that it couldn't exec ChannelMapScript.tcl. So I thought to myself "Self, obviously you can invoke ChannelMapScript from tivoweb, maybe you should look at how the module does it." Lo and behold, I had a missing /tvbin/tivosh.

Just an all around good evening for me and my tivo.


----------



## gyre

Stu or Tivoonion, are either of you going to fix the erroneous hyperlinks in the 'expiring soon' section? Or am I gonna have to learn tcl 

Thanks!

-- gyre --


----------



## lcsneil

Also has anyone renamed the tcl file and genrated anthor one to include the EXPORT POOL command?

It's just that when you do that the senddailymail and other daily mail commands dont work from within Tivoweb.

Are you around Tivo-onion to give some clues on fixing it?

Neil


----------



## sanderton

Get learning, gyre!


----------



## gyre

I'm on it 

-- gyre --


----------



## Fred1

Gyre

I had a look at this the other night and decided that it wasnt that difficult, but would take a couple of hours to make sure I got all the references in the script.

Let me know how you get on (ie dont let me stop you as it wont be this weekend)


----------



## PortlandPaw

> _Originally posted by iguru42 _
> I did a very clean install of cron tonight, unzipped and untarred on the tivo, and edited crontab with joe which seems to have done the trick. No reboots and dailymail is reporting that it will be sending an email every 7 am.


Glad hackman helped. Just a note: Your life could have been even easier using hackman to edit your crontab file, which it is set up to do.


----------



## SeanC

Sheesh, once again bitten in the ass by not RTFM....

PP, you rock, Hack Manager just became my favorite hack.


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *Also has anyone renamed the tcl file and genrated anthor one to include the EXPORT POOL command?It's just that when you do that the senddailymail and other daily mail commands dont work from within Tivoweb.*


I had to use the EXPORT POOL command but only when calling dailymail_jazz from cron - it never crashed when called from Tivoweb. Therefore, I didn't rename dailymail_jazz.tcl but created a new file that cron called, to run EXPORT POOL and then dailymail_jazz.tcl


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *I had to use the EXPORT POOL command but only when calling dailymail_jazz from cron - it never crashed when called from Tivoweb. Therefore, I didn't rename dailymail_jazz.tcl but created a new file that cron called, to run EXPORT POOL and then dailymail_jazz.tcl *


Doh! - Didn't think of that - I'll give that a go then!

Neil


----------



## PortlandPaw

Fozzie, thanks for solving the dailymail problem. I'd gone back to an earlier, less-jazzy version and missed seeing the newer stuff. Now, with your fix, everything is thoroughly modern!

And iguru42, thanks for the good words. And I don't mean the Latin ones!


----------



## fysmd

> _Originally posted by tivo-onion _
> *mbriody,
> 
> not a nice suggestion I am afraid, but if the previous version was working well for you, it may be worthwhile reverting back to it for the meanwhile. There are obviously a whole set of issues being thrown up that are either specific to tivowebplus or your specific tivo / setup which seemed to be varied and that I cannot get a handle on. The first error in identified in your latest endeavour has been stable for quite some time, so I am surprised it is falling over here. The second error is memory related, and I have thrown every safety precaution, suggested by sanderton and the like, into the code to avoid this happening!
> 
> I checked the new code in the dailymail module against the code in the tivowebplus ui.itcl module and I could spot no difference. Wierd!
> 
> Can somebody let me know what a "Tmk Assertion Failure" actualy is and why it occurs?
> 
> Had anyone with tivowebplus got this new 0.35 version working? Would love to hear from you,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris *


Sorry if I've missed the solution somwhere later in the thread but I have exactly the same scan problem. Changing 6.5 to 0 fixed it for me....


----------



## SeanC

I finally got my first truly automated email today. Even though I had everything installed and (apparently) working last week I ran into some bugs.

I was very happy to see this in my inbox this morning:

Tivo <[email protected]> 7:31 AM

Woohoo!


----------



## TimTrace

> _Originally posted by droidd _
> *After selecting "Send a standard daily e-mail" the screen says, "Please wait........." followed a few moments later by "Error ocurred when attempting to send e-mail!"
> 
> The log file is set to level 3 and shows the follwing:
> 
> 20:44:39-debug-version 3 specific code
> 20:44:39-debug-transaction attempt
> 20:44:39-debug-db open successfully
> 20:44:39-debug-about to set source directory.
> 20:44:39-debug-about to call get sizes module. *


Me too, me too ;->

Hep?


----------



## a18041967

Is it possible to send the daily email to multiple email addresses, if so what is the syntax, I've tried , ; and spaces... no joy.

Cheers


----------



## Kelduum

> _Originally posted by TimTrace _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by droidd_
> After selecting "Send a standard daily e-mail" the screen says, "Please wait........." followed a few moments later by "Error ocurred when attempting to send e-mail!"
> 
> The log file is set to level 3 and shows the follwing:
> 
> 20:44:39-debug-version 3 specific code
> 20:44:39-debug-transaction attempt
> 20:44:39-debug-db open successfully
> 20:44:39-debug-about to set source directory.
> 20:44:39-debug-about to call get sizes module.
> 
> 
> 
> *Me too, me too ;->
> 
> Hep? *
Click to expand...

Same thing here, it just stops at "about to call get sizes"... 

Im fairly sure everything that needs chmod-ing hase been done, and the files are where they should be.

If it helps at all, heres my current setup: UK TiVo, 120GB drive, Cachecard v2.2, EndPad, TiVoWebPlus and a load of modules.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Kelduum

Success!

TimTrace, droidd - you should read on, everyone else can ignore us 

I took a look at the source, and tracked the problem down - its looking in the tivoweb directory for the 'get_space' executable, but not finding it there, so its dying.

Just copy it over from /var/hack/bin (where you probably uploaded it like i did) or re upload it (binary!) and make sure its chmod-ed.

Runs fine for me now... now on to CRON...


----------



## tivo-onion

Hey All,

apologies for not posting here for a while! I am keen to do a bug fix on version 35.6 of dailymail_jazz fairly soon. Could all those with core dailymail_jazz issues (not cron) let me know what they are, or point me to the post where they expressed their issue in great detail. I will try and pick this up pretty soon and make it a little more robust,

thanks for your help,

cheers

Chris


----------



## gyre

Hi Chris.

Can you check out this core bug?

Thanks.

-- gyre --


----------



## Francesco

Well, I'm not sure what to do next. I can't get cron to fire dailymail_jazz. Last night it tried once and caused a reboot. I cannot get it to start since then... ???

I have not done the mempool script yet (I am now re-reading the thread yet again to see what I need to do for that), but first I'd like to get cron starting up.

Note 2: getting DailyMail to send a mail from TWP or BASH works, but always tells me that the endpad daemon is not started. I go into TWP and start it (it tells me I'm successful), but the next test email says it's not started and endpad.log is empty. ???


----------



## Francesco

OK, coming up empty here. Now I can't send it from within TWP.

I still can't get EPP to work. TWP is quirky. I think it will be safer and saner to just remove TWP, EPP, cron and DMJ and all their associated files from the TiVo and start again from scratch (which will have to wait until I finish work at 1 a.m.!)...

Can anyone offer a compelling reason to run both 1.9.4 Final and TWP 1.0 Final? I'm ready to install only TWP.


----------



## SeanC

I can't. I migrated to TWP from 1.9.4. I still have 1.9.4 installed just in case. I even have HackManager configured so I can switch from one to the other. I've done it twice in 2 months, as a test, and switched back.


----------



## Francesco

Sean, I know you were having troubles getting all this to work together. What I can't figure is how it works (partially) one time and not the next... The cron log tells me it's running and says what it has done, but I don't see the product anywhere. Even the test file goes nowhere. Other times a manual DMJ start gets me the mail, next time it doesn't, dying with an error - after no changes! 

Good idea to start fresh, right?


----------



## proggie

Anyone know why get_space doesn't provide accurate usage? I get the following in my log:

06:15:06-debug-actual space free = 98 gig
06:15:06-debug-actual space on disks = 101 gig
06:15:06-debug-actual % used = 97.1%

But my HD is 120 gigs. According to the autospace hack I'm using 89%.


----------



## Krypt Keeper

I cannot generate a dailymail from TivoWebPlus's "Manage Daily Email" link unless "/" is remounted read+write. 

TWP is installed under /usr/tivoweb-tcl, and works great w/ everything else.
DailyMail_Jazz is installed under /var/hack, and works flawlessly, even from cron.

I can edit the /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail.cfg file from the TWP module and save it w/o problems, but whenever I go to resend a regular email or a custom one, it immediately comes up w/ the "error occured when attempting to send e-mail!" message. No log file gets generated, so I am quite sure it doesn't even get as far as to call dailymail_jazz.tcl. If I remount / as read+write, then it sends as expected. 

I have attempted to look at the source code, but cannot see anywhere it wants to write to the (i'm assuming) /usr/tivoweb-tcl/modules directory?


----------



## rrr22777

I am trying to setup dailymail_jazz on a DirectTivo US version 3.0. I am getting the error below. Can someone pls help me?

01:59:26-debug-about to include util.itcl
01:59:26-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
01:59:26-debug-index.itcl included
wrong # args: extra words after "else" clause in "if" command
while compiling
"if {$::version3} { ..."
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if {$::version3} {
set lconfig [db $db open /State/LocationConfig]
set setup [db $db open /State/ServiceConfig]
set tz ..."
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2865)

My log file is empty.

tivo:/var/hack/dailymail$ ls -l /var/log/dai*
-rwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 0 Aug 3 01:22 /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log
tivo:/var/hack/dailymail$
tivo:/var/hack/dailymail$


----------



## rrr22777

Instructions in

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1886737#post1886737

fixed my problem!


----------



## vertigo235

Help me! My log shows only this, I'm getting an error, and it stops after including index.itcl

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35 (6th April 2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 07:04:19 (debugging times specified in gmt)

07:04:19-debug-global variable definition complete
07:04:19-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
07:04:19-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
07:04:19-debug-completed other preperation
07:04:19-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
07:04:19-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
07:04:19-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
07:04:19-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
07:04:19-debug-0 argument(s) found
07:04:19-debug-argument handling complete
07:04:19-debug-start optional message handling
07:04:19-debug-no message file found
07:04:19-debug-end optional message handling
07:04:19-debug-about to start version setting
07:04:19-debug-version3 : >>1<<
07:04:19-debug-uktivo : >>0<<
07:04:19-debug-dtivo : >>1<<
07:04:19-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>3<<
07:04:19-debug-completed version setting
07:04:19-debug-about to include util.itcl
07:04:19-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
07:04:20-debug-index.itcl included


----------



## rrr22777

When I run dailymail_jazz.tcl from BASH everything work fine. I get the email. But when I use the TivoWeb interface and select Send a customised daily e-mail? I get a error message:

*Error ocurred when attempting to send e-mail!*

From looking at code in *managedailymail.itcl* I see that the procedure *action_custommail* is called. The exception is from there but what does it mean?

My */var/log/dailymail_jazz.log/* is empty.

I have set my log level in dailymail.cfg to 3.

I had to set

export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032

to get it to work from the BASH prompt.


----------



## vertigo235

My TiVoweb is in /var/local/ is this part of my problem?


----------



## groovadelic

> My TiVoweb is in /var/local/ is this part of my problem?


I would guess yes, since dailymail_jazz.tcl calls for it to be in /var/hack/


----------



## vertigo235

Would I just need to edit the dailymail_jazz.tcl?


----------



## sanderton

Easier to just move it!


----------



## iankb

Especially as other hacks may assume a default path of /var/hack


----------



## vertigo235

wonder why tivowebplus instals to /var/local? it wouldn't let me change the installation directory either...


----------



## sanderton

TWP asks you where it should be installed when you run the installer; you can put it anywhere you like.


----------



## vertigo235

It doesn't give me a chance when I start it, I hit enter for install and it jumps right past the install directory prompt. I Installed and uninstalled it like 15 times trying to change the install directory.

I'd be up for just moving it but I don't know everywhere that it's referenced.


----------



## sanderton

It's not - TW and TWP can sit anywhere.


----------



## vertigo235

But when I installed it it created two files in the rc.init dir, that reference the /local/ directory, why 2?


----------



## stevehaley

I have tried to read this thread as much as possible but I am stuck.
Dailymail runs fine from tivoweb but if I run it with the command in crontab
24 6 * * *	/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /> /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1 
then it falls over but The same command from the bash prompt works.

I have tried to set myself up a bash script to expand the memory pool but when I run it all I get is file not found.
I am also confused that some people appear to be able to just run dailymail_jazz.tcl from both the cron & the bash prompt when all I get is file not found and have to prefix it with /tvbin/tivosh. Could someone please explain v simply how I can create a script, test run it from the bash prompt and insert it into the crontab file. I am runnng tivoweb 1.9.4 on a UK tivo.

Please help this is driving me nuts!
rgds
Stephen


----------



## sanderton

Is that line a copy-and-paste? Not sure about the "> />"


----------



## stevehaley

Sorry should read
/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1

script file crondm.sh reads
#!/bin/sh
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1

have also tried
#!/bin/sh
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1


with the command /var/hack/dailymail/dmcron.sh at the bash prompt justs returns
File not found


----------



## stevehaley

Its OK finally figured it all out. I did things the easy way and edited in wordpad which micked up the files. Once I edited dailymail_jazz.tcl in notepad to remove the base64 bit and then transfered using windows ftp as opposed to my ftp program I could run it from the bash without /tvbin/tvosh and once I edited crondm.sh in hack manager and added a blank line at the end that too was happy so now it appears to run from bash & cron. (Huge sigh of releif). I thought windows was fussy but linux appears even worse. PS dont try to use hack manager to edit dailymail_jazz.tcl it just crashes the tivo box!


But I still have a ?
what is the meaning of the 2>&1 that people are adding to the end of the command in cron?

rgds
Stephen


----------



## ccwf

> _Originally posted by stevehaley _
> *what is the meaning of the 2>&1*


 It means to send errors to the same place as (and mixed in with) the regular output.


----------



## SolidTechie

I cannot seem to get dailymail to work, either from the TiVoweb module, or the command line. Here is the result from the command line -as it is slightly more verbose than the web version:

bash-2.02# ./dailymail_jazz.tcl

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35 (6th April 2004) - startin
g
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------started at 10:11:58 (debugging times specified in gmt)

10:11:58-debug-global variable definition complete
10:11:58-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
10:11:58-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
10:11:58-debug-completed other preperation
10:11:58-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
10:11:58-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
10:11:58-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
10:11:58-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
10:11:58-debug-0 argument(s) found
10:11:58-debug-argument handling complete
10:11:58-debug-start optional message handling
10:11:58-debug-no message file found
10:11:58-debug-end optional message handling
10:11:59-debug-about to start version setting
10:11:59-debug-version3 : >>0<<
10:11:59-debug-uktivo : >>1<<
10:11:59-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
10:11:59-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>2.5<<
10:11:59-debug-completed version setting
10:11:59-debug-about to include util.itcl
10:11:59-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
10:11:59-debug-index.itcl included
wrong # args: extra words after "else" clause in "if" command
while compiling
"if {$::version3} { ..."
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if {$::version3} {
set lconfig [db $db open /State/LocationConfig]
set setup [db $db open /State/ServiceConfig]
set tz ..."
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2865)

Having seen a similar error, I have checked that everything should be where it is supposed to be. Tivoweb is in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl, dailymail is in /var/hack/dailymail

Also, it's a UK TiVo - but it looks to me as if it's tryin g to do something concerned with Version 3 - which is set to false in the config file.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## SolidTechie

*



Any ideas anyone?

Click to expand...

*Yes, do a search before posting silly questions!

Sorry, but got it working now...


----------



## spoonwzd

Is there a way to send to multiple recipients?

I've glanced at the code, seen references to recipient2 and so on, tried setting variables in cfg but no joy.

Runnin 0.35 from 4th April. Is there a newer version?


----------



## Fozzie

You can definitely send to additional recipients using the dailymail Tivoweb control module. I'm sure you can also do it through the .cfg file.

I'm running 0.35.6 dated 14 April 2004.


----------



## spoonwzd

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *You can definitely send to additional recipients using the dailymail Tivoweb control module. I'm sure you can also do it through the .cfg file.
> 
> I'm running 0.35.6 dated 14 April 2004. *


You got a link to that? The latest version on his site is 0.35.3!


----------



## Fozzie

Just browse to the directory that the file is in:

http://deepinthejungle.servehttp.com/Tivo/


----------



## spoonwzd

Ah wicked, cheers.


----------



## spoonwzd

Well, installed the latest version and configured. All working as was, except still only one mail definition in either editing the config in VI or using the tivoweb module.

Any ideas?


----------



## sickbird_uk

You should have an option 'Send a customised daily e-mail?'

This will give you the chance to enter 3 email addresses. See pic attached.


----------



## Fozzie

Just checked using the Tivoweb module and I was able to send to 3 recipients ok. If it doesn't work for you then it may be worth doing a quick or full reload of Tivoweb or even a stop/start.

I'm not sure now that you can send to more than one recipient using the .cfg file - I couldn't find any reference to it ?! You can do it from a BASH prompt though.


----------



## spoonwzd

Yeah, but that's for sending just there and then isn't it? It can't be incorporated into the config so that it will email two recipients when the cron schedule runs, right?


----------



## Fozzie

Should be able to. As I mentioned, I don't think you can do it in the .cfg file but you can from a BASH prompt, which is basically what you are doing with CRON.


----------



## spoonwzd

Any idea what the command syntax is?


----------



## Fozzie

Read the datasheet in the directory above, where you downloaded the module from  Lots of good info in it.


----------



## PortlandPaw

My dailymail is now broken with the same affliction that has brought down the TivoWeb info module: http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36189

Has anyone else seen this?

EDIT: Oops! I posted a nasty URL! Sorry! You know where to look.


----------



## webfox

A footnote from someone across the pond here -

I was getting errors on a version 4 tivo that 'TimeZoneOld' wasn't valid in the MFS db - went hunting in the node it was opening and found it's called 'TimeZoneOffset' in this version.

HTH.


----------



## webfox

Oh, also. it records the timezone offset in what appears to be seconds (gmt-5 is listed as -21600).

Node:

LocationConfig 3237/10 {
Version = 10
PostalCode = 58701
TimeZoneOffset = -21600
IndexPath = /State/LocationConfig
}

also, just in case - SwSystemName = 4.0.1b-02-2-240


----------



## edrock200

I also cannot get dailymail to work, though it could verywell be something in my configuration...

Attached is my config file, I've tried several settings like changing v3 to false and true, turned off emailing to see if I could just get it to generate the file all to no avail.

I'm not sure what v3 refers to, software or hardware. I have a HDVR2 (DTivo) running SA 4.0 software. I'm guessing that this might be my problem?

I've chmod'ed the /var/hack/bin files with chmod 755, chmod 777 and chmod +x (I don't know what the diff's are) and tried running in between each time with no luck either...

I admit I have not read the entire thread but did run a search for debug-about and a few other search terms with no luck. A google search yielded (http://minnie.tuhs.org/pipermail/oztivo/2004-June/014196.html ) a page with a user with the same error as me. I tried the suggestions with no luck either. Thanks in advance for any help.

Here's the debug log (set to level 3)

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35 (6th April 2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 17:38:54 (debugging times specified in gmt)

17:38:54-debug-global variable definition complete
17:38:54-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
17:38:54-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
17:38:54-debug-completed other preperation
17:38:54-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
17:38:54-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
17:38:54-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
17:38:54-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
17:38:54-debug-0 argument(s) found
17:38:54-debug-argument handling complete
17:38:54-debug-start optional message handling
17:38:54-debug-no message file found
17:38:54-debug-end optional message handling
17:38:54-debug-about to start version setting
17:38:54-debug-version3 : >>1<<
17:38:54-debug-uktivo : >>0<<
17:38:54-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
17:38:54-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>3<<
17:38:54-debug-completed version setting
17:38:54-debug-about to include util.itcl


----------



## PortlandPaw

A possibility -- does your TivoWeb info module work correctly? If not, this could cause the problem w/DailyMail. A bunch of us debugged that problem last weekend. Look here.


----------



## edrock200

I don't get any error when clicking on in progress shows, but do get the following error when clicking info..I should have added I do run some LJ modules:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_info '/' ''
can't read "::usersize": no such variable
while executing
"th "colspan=5" "Space Used - $::usersize MB""
(procedure "::action_info" line 112)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## 10203

$::usersize is set from the result of the "get_space" binary included with TiVoWeb. Do you have it on your system? (Mine's in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl) What output do you get when you run it in a telnet session. IIRC there were different versions depending on the model of TiVo you've got.


----------



## edrock200

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *$::usersize is set from the result of the "get_space" binary included with TiVoWeb. Do you have it on your system? (Mine's in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl) What output do you get when you run it in a telnet session. IIRC there were different versions depending on the model of TiVo you've got. *


I have no binary named "get_space" on any of my Tivo's, though the info works on others. My tivoweb install directory (where I checked for the binary) is the default install for TWP 1.9.4, /var/local/tivoweb-tcl


----------



## lcsneil

Deafult install for Tivoweb 1.9.4 should be /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl 

I certainly have a bin. app. "get_space" in that directory.

Neil


----------



## edrock200

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *Deafult install for Tivoweb 1.9.4 should be /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl
> 
> I certainly have a bin. app. "get_space" in that directory.
> 
> Neil *


I dunno, I just tried to install it agian and it defaults to /var/local/tivoweb-tcl

Regardless, I looked in bin_mips and get_space is in there, I thought it would be in the root of the tivoweb install directory. Perhaps I'm not running the latest version of dailymail? I noticed several different releases referenced in this thread. What is the latest release? Could someone point me to a link?

Thanks,
-Ed


----------



## vertigo235

mine is in /var/local/tivoweb-tcl too, that's the default install for TWP, and I could not get it to change.


----------



## vertigo235

I should also note that I got the same error as edrock when I tried to install dailymail. 

I just gave up on it though, so I hope you find a solution.

I think it's because TWP is in /local/ though.


----------



## edrock200

> _Originally posted by vertigo235 _
> *I should also note that I got the same error as edrock when I tried to install dailymail.
> 
> I just gave up on it though, so I hope you find a solution.
> 
> I think it's because TWP is in /local/ though. *


Hmm, I could get mine to install to another directory without problems. I doubt that would cause a huge issue though. Someone pm'ed me and said they had that problem with 35.3 and 35.6 fixed it, I just want to make sure I'm running the latest so if someone has a link I can test.

TIA,
-Ed


----------



## Fozzie

Version info and where to get are on the previous page


----------



## edrock200

hehe oops, thanks Fozzie.


----------



## wheelbarrow

I've installed jazzed dailymail v0.30 (24/02/2004) which works perfectly from the command line.

However if i put it into the cron then i get this error.

45 5 * * 0-6 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl [email protected] > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1

debug-a new recipient email found in argument 1
debug-recipient email value is now : >>[email protected]<<
debug-argument handling complete
debug-start optional message handling
debug-no message file found
debug-end optional message handling
unable to initialize filesystem
while executing
"dbopen"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 1968)

can you help ?

Regards

Paul


----------



## PortlandPaw

Look for posts regarding poolsize.


----------



## Mecha_Ike

Downloaded and installed dailymail_jazz (latest version available from wibblejungle.blah) and I'm having no luck whatsoever - and it doesn't help that I'm damn tired. In hopes that it's sommat easy to sort - I did a "by the README" install, up to and including putting ls, ps and smartctl into /var/hack/bin (even though I have ls and ps from the pvtupgrade mechanism in /pvtupgrade/bin)

Any way, when I run dailymail_jazz.itcl from the bash promt I get the following output:

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35 (6th April 2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>2<<
------started at 21:49:00 (debugging times specified in gmt)

21:49:00-debug-global variable definition complete
21:49:00-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
21:49:00-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
21:49:00-debug-completed other preperation
21:49:00-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
21:49:00-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
21:49:00-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
21:49:00-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
21:49:00-debug-0 argument(s) found
21:49:00-debug-argument handling complete
21:49:00-debug-start optional message handling
21:49:00-debug-no message file found
21:49:00-debug-end optional message handling
21:49:00-debug-about to start version setting
21:49:01-debug-version3 : >>0<<
21:49:01-debug-uktivo : >>1<<
21:49:01-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
21:49:01-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>2.5<<
21:49:01-debug-completed version setting
21:49:01-debug-about to include util.itcl
21:49:01-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
21:49:01-debug-index.itcl included
wrong # args: extra words after "else" clause in "if" command
while compiling
"if {$::version3} { ..."
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if {$::version3} {
set lconfig [db $db open /State/LocationConfig]
set setup [db $db open /State/ServiceConfig]
set tz ..."
(file "dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2865)

Known issue? (Too tired to hang around, going to bed for now... will have a proper look at this from work in the morning... just wanted to get the post up now...)

EDIT: Oh, and the tivoweb info page works fine (other than the "Remote Address" is empty...)

SECOND EDIT: Installed v0.35.6 and it's running fine (by the looks of it...) Now I really am going to bed...


----------



## dribble

Help! I am trying to get the daily e-mail working on my Tivo, and I seem to be having real issues with Cron. I can generate an e-mail manually, it's all working fine there, but when I try and get Cron to do it automatically, it doesn't appear to work.

I have tried various postings on this thread, but so far none have worked. My Crontab file reads:

------------

#/etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
# Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'
# command to install the new version when you edit this file.

# for TiVo: This file doesn't use a user field like system-wide crontabs
# normally do. Everything runs at uid 0 (not that it matters for TiVo).

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin

# The following environment variables are needed for many tcl scripts to
# run. Thanks to AlphaWolf for troubleshooting this.

MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""

# Actual crontab entries below. This sample should append a date to
# a file every ten minutes.

# m h dom mon dow	command
#*/10 * * * *	date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out

#0 8 * * 1-5 /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl >/var/hack/mail.out &
0 8 * * * */var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1

--------

I have '#' out a few lines that I was testing, but none of it seemed to work. The Sample did write the date to the file every 10 mins, so at least it shows that Cron is running. I have got Hackmanger running, so at least it makes editing it easier!

Has anyone got any ideas to get me back on course?

Thanks

David


----------



## sanderton

> 0 8 * * * */var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1


Looks like one too many asterisks to me.


----------



## dribble

Hi there.

Well, I took the '*' out, but still no luck.

Do you have to stop and re-start the Cron program everytime you make a change to the Crontab file ?

Thanks for your help.

David


----------



## SolidTechie

AFAIR, no, you don't need to stop & restart cron.

Just to recap:

I assume that the dailymail_jazz.tcl file is in fact in /var/hack? Mine was in /var/hack/dailymail.

A couple of things to look for. Anything in the log file? - perhaps post that here.

When I was trying to get mine working, I changed the firing time to every 3 minutes, and changed the option in the DM setup, to not send an e-mail, just write the html file.

I used:
*/3 * * * * /var/hack/dailymail/dm.sh > /var/log/cron.log 2>&1

dm.sh is a shell script to fire DM, and log it to dailymail.log in /var/logs. That way, I know that cron fired (or not) and, then that dm fired, and what stage it got to.

On my TiVo, I eventually found that cron wouldn't fire DM, but using a shell script with #!/bin/bash instead of cron's bin/sh seemed to do the trick.

FWIW, the complete script is:

#!/bin/bash
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1


HTH..


----------



## Mecha_Ike

On the assumption you're using M. Drew Streib's vixie cron 3.0pl1 for TiVo, you need to ensure that crontab is in the right place - /var/hack/etc/crontab. The README kinda explains it all... This has been hardcoded into cron (unfortunately...)

Otherwise, your crontab entry looks fine to me... but as an example, mine is:



Code:


45 5 * * * /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl /
[email][email protected][/email] [email][email protected][/email]>/var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1


----------



## dribble

> _Originally posted by iancdbutcher _
> *AFAIR, no, you don't need to stop & restart cron.
> 
> A couple of things to look for. Anything in the log file? - perhaps post that here.
> 
> HTH.. *


Well, I had a look at the log file generated. It said.

/bin/sh: /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl: Permission denied

I have changed dailymail_jazz.tcl by using cmod a+x

I'll see if that works..

David


----------



## dribble

Just to let you know that last change seemed to have done the trick!

Many thanks


----------



## spoonwzd

Has anyone got dailymail to work with TivoWebPlus?

Works fine until:

18:04:22-debug-compiling conflicts list
18:04:26-debug-started record history procedure
18:04:26-debug-mintime >>1095098666<<
18:04:26-debug-maxtime >>1095271466<<
Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.224
Tmk Assertion Failure: 
BlockFailure, line 1771 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <224> died due to signal -2
1a344ec 1a32a44 1a2ed70 1b95e0c 1c4d5e8 1c85910 1c84fe4 1c5282c 1c50d14 1c4d810 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8df68 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c4e254 1c4d810 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8df68 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8 1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134

Bam!


----------



## spoonwzd

Ah hah. Further digging reports issues.

Any change of a TivoWebPlus compatible version being released any time soon?


----------



## elvistheking

I've got it working using the latest version of Dailymail_jazz (not the one linked to on the site but the latest in the directory), have you tried getting an old (TW not TWP) get_space and dropping it in the TWP folder?


----------



## elvistheking

Whilst I've got dailymail working in TWP, I still can't get it working using cron, this is my crontab, the script I used to to run dailymail and ,my cron log. Surfice to say, cron fired the dailmail_jazz.tcl fine but stopped when I tried to use the shell script, equaly if I type dailymail_conr.sh at the prompt it works, just not the script from cron!!!

Surfice to say I've run out of ideas!!


----------



## spoonwzd

Yeah, I had big trouble with cron, but it's now working. Here's what I have:

# THIS IS THE ONE!

# /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
# Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'
# command to install the new version when you edit this file.

# for TiVo: This file doesn't use a user field like system-wide crontabs
# normally do. Everything runs at uid 0 (not that it matters for TiVo).

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin

MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""

# m h dom mon dow command
0 7 * * * /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl [email protected] [email protected] > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1

----

It is my undestanding that the 2>&1 specified at the end of the cron task is what made it work.


----------



## spoonwzd

> _Originally posted by elvistheking _
> *I've got it working using the latest version of Dailymail_jazz (not the one linked to on the site but the latest in the directory), have you tried getting an old (TW not TWP) get_space and dropping it in the TWP folder? *


Thanks, but I didn't really want to go making non-standard changes to things like dailymail, as it would only blow up in my face the next time I wanted to change something! My memory is terrible at best


----------



## SolidTechie

First off, I am no expert, but it looks to me like there are 1 or 2 problems.

Crontab:

30 * * * * */bin/sh* /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_cron.sh &

I may be wrong, but I think possibly this should be *
/tivobin/tivosh*

for debugging, you may want to log the cron job(s) by appending to a log file with this:

30 * * * * /tivobin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_cron.sh > /var/log/cron.log&

Shell Script:

#!/bin/sh
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_jazz_cron.log 2>&1

This is a bash shell script, so the first line should read:

#!/bin*ba*sh

Hopefully, I'm not talking in my favourite language (utter Bo**ocks!), and this will help you out.


----------



## elvistheking

> _Originally posted by spoonwzd _
> *Thanks, but I didn't really want to go making non-standard changes to things like dailymail, as it would only blow up in my face the next time I wanted to change something! My memory is terrible at best  *


After downloading a clean version v0.35.6 (from deepinthejungle.servehttp.com/tivo/) and doing a quick windiff on the files from my tivo it would appear that all I did was to follow the instructions in the readme.txt, copy the get_space from the zip file to /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl (where my TWP is installed) and change the config file to match my setup.

Hope this helps.

Stephen


----------



## elvistheking

> _Originally posted by iancdbutcher _
> *First off, I am no expert, but it looks to me like there are 1 or 2 problems.
> 
> Crontab:
> 
> 30 * * * * /bin/sh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_cron.sh &
> 
> I may be wrong, but I think possibly this should be
> /tivobin/tivosh
> 
> for debugging, you may want to log the cron job(s) by appending to a log file with this:
> 
> 30 * * * * /tivobin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_cron.sh > /var/log/cron.log&
> 
> Hopefully, I'm not talking in my favourite language (utter Bo**ocks!), and this will help you out. *


I've not got a /tivobin, I'm guessing you meant /tvbin (as I've got that) so I've made the suggested change to the script and my crontab now looks like this:
# /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
# Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'
# command to install the new version when you edit this file.

# for TiVo: This file doesn't use a user field like system-wide crontabs
# normally do. Everything runs at uid 0 (not that it matters for TiVo).

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin
MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""

34 * * * * /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_cron.sh > /var/log/cron.log&

Unfortunatly it's still not working!, cron.log is non-existant and the cron log (/var/hack/cron/log) is still not showing anything (last few lines below):

*system* (09/16-14:32:00-125) RELOAD (/var/hack/etc/crontab)
*system* (09/16-14:36:00-125) RELOAD (/var/hack/etc/crontab)
*system* (09/17-10:11:00-125) RELOAD (/var/hack/etc/crontab)

Cheers for the help so far.


----------



## spoonwzd

For fear of repeating myself:

"It is my undestanding that the 2>&1 specified at the end of the cron task is what made it work."


----------



## peteoheat

spoonwzd,

2>&1 merely redirects stderr (error messages) to stdout (normal output messages)

You'd already redirected stdout to the file /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log by putting in the..

> /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 

So 2>&1 in your case is redirecting error messages into /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log as well as normal messages.


----------



## elvistheking

> _Originally posted by spoonwzd _
> *For fear of repeating myself:
> 
> "It is my undestanding that the 2>&1 specified at the end of the cron task is what made it work." *


Just in case I tried this as well, current crontab line:
40 * * * * /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_cron.sh > /var/log/cron.log 2>&1

I'm now wondering if it's a permissions thing do the following look right?:
in /var/hack/etc
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 494 Sep 17 14:38 crontab
in /var/hack/dailymail
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 121 Sep 17 10:08 dailymail_cron.sh
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 153860 Sep 7 18:16 dailymail_jazz.tcl


----------



## peteoheat

Elvistheking,

The permissions look fine the crontab doesn't have to be executable but the .itcl files are.

Is anything being written to the log file?


You may already know this but in case others don't cron caches to crontab contents when it starts and doesn't reread them. So if you vi your crontab the changes will not be picked up until cron restarts. However, if you edit the file by running crontab -e it forces cron to reread the files when you exit. It's also better because it will warn you of any syntax errors in the file this way.


----------



## 6022tivo

Have just installed from onions page...

Getting error as below whilst running dailymail_jazz.tcl

bash-2.02# ./dailymail_jazz.tcl

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35 (6th April 2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------started at 16:02:50 (debugging times specified in gmt)

16:02:50-debug-global variable definition complete
16:02:50-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
16:02:50-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
16:02:50-debug-completed other preperation
16:02:50-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
16:02:50-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
16:02:50-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
16:02:50-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
16:02:50-debug-0 argument(s) found
16:02:50-debug-argument handling complete
16:02:50-debug-start optional message handling
16:02:50-debug-no message file found
16:02:50-debug-end optional message handling
16:02:51-debug-about to start version setting
16:02:51-debug-version3 : >>0<<
16:02:51-debug-uktivo : >>1<<
16:02:51-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
16:02:51-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>2.5<<
16:02:51-debug-completed version setting
16:02:51-debug-about to include util.itcl
16:02:51-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
16:02:51-debug-index.itcl included
wrong # args: extra words after "else" clause in "if" command
while compiling
"if {$::version3} { ..."
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if {$::version3} {
set lconfig [db $db open /State/LocationConfig]
set setup [db $db open /State/ServiceConfig]
set tz ..."
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2865)
bash-2.02#

Any ideas??

I am NOT running TWP

Sorry to be a biff..


----------



## Mecha_Ike

> _Originally posted by 6022tivo _
> *Have just installed from onions page...
> 
> [SNIP]
> ------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35 (6th April 2004) - starting
> [SNIP]
> wrong # args: extra words after "else" clause in "if" command
> [SNIP]
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> I am NOT running TWP
> 
> Sorry to be a biff.. *


I had the same error with v0.35. Grab v0.35.6 from http://deepinthejungle.servehttp.com/tivo/ (and you may want to peruse the Data Sheet while you're there) and all will be well... probably... (unless you also have problems with cron afterwards, like what I did... )


----------



## 6022tivo

Having problems, have the latest .6 download. But the log is ending at .....

15:17:16-debug-mailserver : >>62.253.162.40<<
15:17:16-debug-domain : >>xxx.com<<
15:17:16-debug-recipient : >>[email protected]<<
15:17:16-debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Saturday September 18, 2004<<
15:17:16-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>62.253.162.40<<

The IP is correct for NTL??

Any ideas, this IP can be pinged ok from a pc.

Could it be the router setup?? It gets its updates ok??.

Ideas?


----------



## managerxxx

I can confirm that this is the correct IP address for NTL's SMTP relay (smtp.ntlworld.com). I use the same server and have seen a lot of issues over the past week or so due to issues at NTL's end. Can you telnet to this IP address on port 25?


----------



## 6022tivo

Yep, I get this when connected

220 mta02-svc.ntlworld.com ESMTP server (InterMail vM.4.01.03.37 201-229-121-137-20020806) ready Sat, 18 Sep 2004 17:51:52 +0100

500 Command unknown: '


----------



## Fozzie

Can you send a message ok, as detailed here:

http://www.yuki-onna.co.uk/email/smtp.html


----------



## mrtickle

Hmm. I know I'm behind and don't want to miss anything but 1100 messages in one thread is too much to read, sorry! 

The last time I was around (Feb) there were lots of new features being hosed in by loads of people and it was a bit crazy trying to keep track of whose version did what. So much so that I have never used any version of dailymail, it was too hard and fast-paced to keep track of. But anyway that was then.

Looking at the first post in the thread it seems sanderton stopped developing his version - is tivo_onion's dailymail jazz the one to use now? Available from http://www.deepinthejungle.com/Tivo/Tivoindex.htm ? That page has a link to the current version it says, which is dailymail v0.35.3 beta I believe?

TIA


----------



## Fozzie

Go here:

http://www.deepinthejungle.com/Tivo/

and download v0.35.6. It's the latest (and greatest) one


----------



## sanderton

Yes, Tivo_onion's is the best one, although he's done a Mr Tickle during the last beta so you may still find a few small issues not sorted.


----------



## mrtickle

Righto cheers! Hmm I see now, the page link wasn't updated.


----------



## 6022tivo

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *Can you send a message ok, as detailed here:
> 
> http://www.yuki-onna.co.uk/email/smtp.html *


I could from my PC but not from the tivo.

I also found I couldn't ping the NTL server from the TiVo.

I did have the dial up method in tivo_config_nic set to dialup and I wanted to try out a phone line. Changing this to NIC fixed this problem...

Also fixed the external internet access problem to my tivo also..

Works great now, only problem I did have was the report was reporting SMART errors. Checking the log, the error is that smart on the drive was disabled. A quick command enabled the smart on the HDD, now all is ok.

bash-2.02# smartctl -c /dev/hda
Device: IC35L120AVV207-0 Supports ATA Version 6
Drive supports S.M.A.R.T. and is disabled
Use option -e to enable
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# smartctl -e /dev/hda
S.M.A.R.T. Enabled
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# smartctl -c /dev/hda
Device: IC35L120AVV207-0 Supports ATA Version 6
Drive supports S.M.A.R.T. and is enabled
Check S.M.A.R.T. Passed
bash-2.02#


----------



## 6022tivo

Eventually got it all working, found a useful page for creating the crontab commands at

http://www.clockwatchers.com/cron_tool.html


----------



## 6022tivo

Right, lets try again.

For some reason, the last few nights the dailymail_jazz has caused the tivo to reboot..

The log for this is as below.

_04:00:17-debug-Endpad pid number gathered successfully.
04:00:17-debugretrying after errTmActiveLockConflict ...
04:00:55-debug-reading the temperature, calculating uptime, checking what's running
04:00:59-debug-compiling to do list
04:01:13-debug-started record history procedure
retrying after errTmActiveLockConflict ...
04:01:28-debug-completed record history procedure
04:01:28-debug-compiling expiration list
04:01:33-debug-e-mail required
04:01:33-debug-about to send e-mail
Dumping mempoo04:01:50-debug-completed reTmk Assertion Failure: 04:01:54-debug-compiling expiration list
04:01:58-debug-e-mail required
04:01:58-debug-about to send e-mail
Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.798
7aee0 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8 1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134 
_

In the TVERR file I have

_Sep 27 04:01:54 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[797]: (BlockFailure, line 1771 ())
Sep 27 04:01:54 (none) tivosh[797]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <797> died due to signal -2
Sep 27 04:01:54 (none) tivosh[797]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: 1a344ec 1a32a44 1a2ed70 1b95e0c 1c4d5e8 1c85910 1c85158 1c7aee0 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8 1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134 ipe
Sep 27 04:01:54 (none) tivosh[797]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Sep 27 04:01:54 (none) tivosh[797]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
_

The call to the tcl in the cron tab is as follows, and did work up until the weekend.

_# /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
# Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'
# command to install the new version when you edit this file.

# for TiVo: This file doesn't use a user field like system-wide crontabs

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin

MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""

# m h dom mon dow command

0 4 * * * /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1

0 3 * * * /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dedupe.tcl > /var/log/dedupe.log 2>&1

0 2 * * * /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/delmanual.tcl -d -l > /var/log/delmanual.log 2>&1

_

Any ideas??? Please??

It will run ok in tivoweb...


----------



## sanderton

Do you have a particularly big NP or To Do list? I've seen/made TiVo crash when you go much beyone 200 NP items. It's a memory issue. Try increasing the memory allocated to DailyMail - do a search on POOLSIZE to find out how.


----------



## 6022tivo

Now Playing has 20 recordings and about 15 suggestions currently. 

About 50 items in the TODO list. DailyMail setup for 48 Hrs.. 

Works ok from tivoweb. Will have a look at the POOLSIZE thingy, cheers.

Also what does the "2>&1" do at the end of every line in the crontab file??


A


----------



## gyre

2>&1 is used by the shell (bash/sh/tivosh?) to redirect the standard error channel to whereever the standard output channel is going.

-- gyre --


----------



## 6022tivo

Well the end of my crontab is as follows.

0 4 * * * /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1

0 3 * * * /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dedupe.tcl > /var/log/dedupe.log 2>&1

0 2 * * * /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/delmanual.tcl -d -l > /var/log/delmanual.log 2>&1

The job that runs at 2AM (delmaual.tcl) works fine.

The jobn that runs at 3AM (dedupe.tcl) errors with

on get CallSign"
("uplevel" body line 5)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set show [dbobj $rec get Showing]
set station [dbobj $show get Station]
set callsign ..."
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/Active" "4" {
RetryTransaction {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set show [dbobj $rec get Showing]
..."
(file "/var/hack/dedupe.tcl" line 103)

And the dailymail job starting at 4am fails with

04:01:27-debug-item status : >>NoReno such object: {CONFLICT err=errTmActiveLockConflict}
while executing
"dbobj $station fsid"
("uplevel" body line 10)
invoked from within
"uplevel $bodyno such object: {CONFLICT err=errTmActiveLockConflict}
while executing
"dbobj $station fsid"
("uplevel" body line 10)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 10 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set showing [dbobj $rec get Showing]
set starttime [expr [db..."
(procedure "gettodo" line 198)
invoked from within
"gettodo $dmailHoursahead"
(procedure "outputSection" line 26)
invoked from within
"outputSection 3"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3878)

Have I got too many "2>&1"

?????

The two failing TCL's work ok from a command prompt??


----------



## orvi-wan

Can I make a suggestion for dailymail?

At the moment the link target is set to "_blank", so each link you click from the email opens in a new browser window. If you specified a target of "dailymail", then subsequent links would reuse the same window.

The only downside I can see is that the browser window may remain behind your email client. This could be sorted with

Just a thought.


----------



## pmk

Does anyone know what could be causing the following error message?

The only real changes I have made to the cfg file apart from adding the SMTP details etc are disabing reddot, graphics, suggestioneq=false (as I do not want any changes to endpad being made as it works for me as it is).

TIA

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.30
------the debug level is set at >>2<<

debug-global variable definition complete
debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
debug-completed other preperation
debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
debug-0 argument(s) found
debug-argument handling complete
debug-start optional message handling
debug-no message file found
debug-end optional message handling
debug-about to start version setting
debug-version3 : >>0<<
debug-uktivo : >>1<<
debug-dtivo : >>0<<
debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>2.5<<
debug-completed version setting
debug-about to include util.itcl
debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
debug-index.itcl included
debug-about to assemble email
debug-creating heading
debug-heading created
debug-calculating uptime & reboot status
debug-checking for emergency temperature reading
debug-about to run temperature check
debug-temperature check run successfully
debug-checking phone & daily call status
debug-checking S.M.A.R.T. status
debug-calculating disk usage
debug-actual space free = 98 gig
debug-actual space on disks = 101 gig
debug-actual % free = 97.2%
debug-hecking endpad process currency
debug-pid number : >>126<<
debug-performing ps with pid
debug-ps unsuccessful
debug-compiling to do list
debug-need to look for overlapping programs with endpa
debug-27 items to investigate for endpad programme ove
debug-starting main to-do loop
invalid command name "RECORDING"
while executing
"RECORDING UNLIKELY"
("uplevel" body line 84)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 10 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set showing [dbobj $rec get Showing]
set starttime [expr [db..."
(procedure "gettodo" line 186)
invoked from within
"gettodo $dmailHoursahead"
(procedure "outputSection" line 18)
invoked from within
"outputSection 1"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2710)


----------



## pmk

I have updated to the latest release and get the following error. Can anyone help me out? TIA

bash-2.02# dailymail_jazz.tcl

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35 (6th April 2004) - startin
g
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------started at 12:55:00 (debugging times specified in gmt)

12:55:00-debug-global variable definition complete
12:55:00-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
12:55:00-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
12:55:00-debug-completed other preperation
12:55:00-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
12:55:00-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
12:55:00-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
12:55:00-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
12:55:00-debug-0 argument(s) found
12:55:00-debug-argument handling complete
12:55:00-debug-start optional message handling
12:55:00-debug-no message file found
12:55:00-debug-end optional message handling
12:55:02-debug-about to start version setting
12:55:06-debug-version3 : >>0<<
12:55:06-debug-uktivo : >>1<<
12:55:06-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
12:55:06-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>2.5<<
12:55:06-debug-completed version setting
12:55:06-debug-about to include util.itcl
12:55:10-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
12:55:14-debug-index.itcl included
wrong # args: extra words after "else" clause in "if" command
while compiling
"if {$::version3} { ..."
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if {$::version3} {
set lconfig [db $db open /State/LocationConfig]
set setup [db $db open /State/ServiceConfig]
set tz ..."
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2865)
bash-2.02#


----------



## Fozzie

That isn't the latest version; v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) is. See previous page.


----------



## pmk

Still getting the same error. Anyone know what might be wrong?

TIA

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) - star
ting
------the debug level is set at >>2<<
------started at 18:06:35 (debugging times specified in gmt)

18:06:35-debug-global variable definition complete
18:06:35-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
18:06:35-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
18:06:35-debug-completed other preperation
18:06:35-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
18:06:35-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
18:06:35-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
18:06:35-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
18:06:35-debug-0 argument(s) found
18:06:35-debug-argument handling complete
18:06:35-debug-start optional message handling
18:06:35-debug-no message file found
18:06:35-debug-end optional message handling
18:06:36-debug-about to start version setting
18:06:36-debug-version3 : >>0<<
18:06:36-debug-uktivo : >>1<<
18:06:36-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
18:06:36-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>2.5<<
18:06:36-debug-completed version setting
18:06:36-debug-about to include util.itcl
18:06:36-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
18:06:36-debug-index.itcl included
18:06:36-debug-about to identify default recording quality information for space
calculations
18:06:36-debug-non version 3 specific code
18:06:36-debug-transaction attempt
18:06:36-debug-db open successfully
18:06:36-debug-about to set source directory.
18:06:36-debug-about to call get sizes module.
18:06:37-debug-about to set the now showing directory
18:06:37-debug-non version 3 specific code
18:06:37-debug-about to establish timezone offset
18:06:37-debug-transaction attempt
18:06:37-debug-non version 3 specific code
18:06:37-debug-db open successfully
18:06:37-debug-tzoffset : >>3600<<
18:06:37-debug-identified time zone offset : >>3600<<
18:06:37-debug-about to assemble e-mail
18:06:37-debug-creating heading
18:06:37-debug-heading created
18:06:37-debug-calculating uptime & reboot status
18:06:37-debug-checking for emergency temperature reading
18:06:37-debug-about to run temperature check
18:06:38-debug-temperature check run successfully
18:06:38-debug-checking phone & daily call status
18:06:38-debug-checking S.M.A.R.T. status
18:06:38-debug-drive A SMART check :
18:06:38-debug-disk failed SMART check - details shown here :
18:06:38-debug-*****************************************************************
***************
smartctl version 5.1-9 Copyright (C) 2002-3 Bruce Allen
Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Device Model: SAMSUNG SV1204H
Serial Number: 0527J1FTC06102
Firmware Version: RK100-15
ATA Version is: 6
ATA Standard is: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 1
Local Time is: Sun Oct 10 18:06:38 2004 localtime
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Disabled

SMART Disabled. Use option -s with argument 'on' to enable it.
18:06:38-debug-*****************************************************************
***************
18:06:38-debug-SMART command did not successfully run on disk B - check path & s
etup - or you do not have a second hard drive.
18:06:38-debug-calculating disk usage
18:06:47-debug-actual space free = 101 gig
18:06:47-debug-actual space on disks = 101 gig
18:06:47-debug-actual % used = 99.9%
18:06:47-debug-Checking endpad process currency.
18:06:47-debug-About to acquire pid number from endpad pid file.
18:06:47-debug-Endpad pid number gathered successfully.
18:06:47-debug-pid number : >>126<<
18:06:47-debug-performing ps command with pid
18:06:47-debug-the command being executed is >>exec /var/hack/bin/ps 126<<.
18:06:47-debug-ps command successful.
18:06:47-debug-endpadexecfilename: >>/var/hack/endpad.tcl<<.
18:06:47-debug-shellmsg (output from previous command): >> PID TTY STAT TIME CO
MMAND
126 ? S 0:28 tivosh /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 2 -e 15 -sugeq -auto -run <<.
18:06:47-debug-about to validate that endpad filename is present in ps command o
utput.
18:06:47-debug-successfully found valid endpad filename in ps output
18:06:47-debug-About to check endpad log to ensure it has been modified within t
he last 5 minutes.
18:06:47-debug-collected stats about endpad log file successfully.
18:06:47-debug-modification time of endpad log file : >>1097431561<<.
18:06:47-debug-endpad daemon running ok.
18:06:47-debug-checking for new messages in tivo central
18:06:49-debug-compiling to do list
18:06:49-debug-need to look for overlapping programs with endpad
18:06:57-debug-33 items to investigate for endpad programme overlapping
18:06:57-debug-starting main to-do loop
invalid command name "RECORDING"
while executing
"RECORDING UNLIKELY"
("uplevel" body line 116)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 10 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set showing [dbobj $rec get Showing]
set starttime [expr [db..."
(procedure "gettodo" line 198)
invoked from within
"gettodo $dmailHoursahead"
(procedure "outputSection" line 26)
invoked from within
"outputSection 1"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3876)
bash-2.02#


----------



## Fozzie

Not sure, but you should enable SMART monitoring on your drive so you can check the status of it.

To enable SMART support, you have to run /var/hack/bin/smartctl -s /dev/hda for your first drive. If you have two drives, you need to also do /var/hack/bin/smartctl -s /dev/hdb.


----------



## pmk

Thanks for the tip on SmartCtl (needed to use "-s on" on my system). I still get the same error however - near the end of the log file it says invalid command name "RECORDING" and outputs some code debug lines.

Is anyone able to help with this problem?

TIA

07:52:20-debug-compiling to do list
07:52:20-debug-need to look for overlapping programs with endpad
07:52:28-debug-39 items to investigate for endpad programme overlapping
07:52:28-debug-starting main to-do loop
invalid command name "RECORDING"
while executing
"RECORDING UNLIKELY"
("uplevel" body line 116)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 10 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set showing [dbobj $rec get Showing]
set starttime [expr [db..."
(procedure "gettodo" line 198)
invoked from within
"gettodo $dmailHoursahead"
(procedure "outputSection" line 26)
invoked from within
"outputSection 1"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3876)
bash-2.02#


----------



## Gotchaa

Downloaded .35.6

having issues with get_space executing, anyone know what the differnce between ppc and mips is?

_____
------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) - star
ting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------started at 10:38:37 (debugging times specified in gmt)

10:38:37-debug-global variable definition complete
10:38:37-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
10:38:37-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
10:38:37-debug-completed other preperation
10:38:37-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
10:38:37-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
10:38:37-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
10:38:37-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
10:38:37-debug-0 argument(s) found
10:38:37-debug-argument handling complete
10:38:37-debug-start optional message handling
10:38:37-debug-no message file found
10:38:37-debug-end optional message handling
10:38:37-debug-about to start version setting
10:38:37-debug-version3 : >>1<<
10:38:37-debug-uktivo : >>0<<
10:38:37-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
10:38:37-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>3<<
10:38:37-debug-completed version setting
10:38:37-debug-about to include util.itcl
10:38:37-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
10:38:37-debug-index.itcl included
10:38:37-debug-about to identify default recording quality information for space
calculations
10:38:37-debug-version 3 specific code
10:38:37-debug-transaction attempt
10:38:37-debug-db open successfully
10:38:37-debug-about to set source directory.
10:38:37-debug-about to call get sizes module.
/var/local/tivoweb-tcl/get_space: /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/get_space: cannot execu
te binary file
while executing
"error $error"
(procedure "get_totalsizes" line 9)
invoked from within
"get_totalsizes "
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3116)

------


----------



## Gotchaa

Getting closer, found a mips copy of get_space and it worked....now I'm really stumped:

---------------

11:17:42-debug-compiling conflicts list
11:17:46-debug-started record history procedure
11:17:46-debug-mintime >>1097320666<<
11:17:46-debug-maxtime >>1097493466<<
can't open object (0x30007)

while executing
"db $db openidconstruction $id $subid"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set channelobj [db $db openidconstruction $id $subid]
set record [defaultval 1 [dbobj $channelobj get Record]]
..."
(procedure "init_channelindex" line 52)
invoked from within
"init_channelindex"
(procedure "get_programshowings" line 45)
invoked from within
"get_programshowings $tofind_fsid 1"
(procedure "alt_showing_hist" line 7)
invoked from within
"alt_showing_hist $id $id2"
("uplevel" body line 96)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" {
if {$debuglvl>2} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {
%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-c..."
(procedure "recordhistory" line 47)
invoked from within
"recordhistory"
(procedure "outputSection" line 79)
invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3879)


----------



## pmk

>near the end of the log file it says invalid command name 
>"RECORDING" and outputs some code debug lines.

I fixed my problem by setting SuggEq to true in dailymail.cfg

HTH


----------



## pmk

I have tried to find a quick answer but if someone can save me from looking through 1000 replies it would be greatly appreciated.

How do you download/setup cron? 

I have looked a some early and some late replies and from what I can pick up there has been confusion on the correct version of cron to use etc.

Is there a FAQ or similar on where the files can be downloaded from and how they should be installed or is Stuarts HOWTO at the start of the thread adequate?

MANY TIA


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *>near the end of the log file it says invalid command name
> >"RECORDING" and outputs some code debug lines.
> 
> I fixed my problem by setting SuggEq to true in dailymail.cfg
> 
> HTH *


Arrrggghh. Just tried running it today and the same error is being displayed. Please if anyone can point me in the correct direction on why this is happening please post. It was working last night.

TIA


----------



## Gotchaa

So now I am having a problem with sending e-mail's out, port connection is failing. I think my Tivo's networking is messed up, I can access from the web, but there is no dns amd the default gateway is set to 0.0.0.0. 

What does the script call to make a socket connection? sendmail? if so where is it suppose to be stored and how can I test basic outbound connectivity ?


----------



## SolidTechie

> _Originally posted by Gotchaa _
> *So now I am having a problem with sending e-mail's out, *


You've been <ahem> "optimizing" something, haven't you? 

*



the default gateway is set to 0.0.0.0.

Click to expand...

*Shouldn't be, and that's why you are having the problem.

To set it, telnet into your TiVo and run nic_config_tivo, then pick option 3 to set your ip address, and gateway. It usually needs to be set to the same ip address as the PC uses, type "ipconfig /all" in a dos window to check.

nic_config_tivo should be in /sbin - so should be on your TiVo's path. If it's not there, and you don't already have a copy on the install CD, you can download a copy from the SiliconDust web site - go for the drivers only, you don't need the whole CD.

Testing - try pinging your Router or PC from the TiVo.

HTH..


----------



## Gotchaa

Well, 

I've been adding my gateway manually, so I don't see why it would still fail

Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
192.168.10.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
0.0.0.0 192.168.10.224 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 et


I tried adding the nic_config_tivo binary, but it looks like I cannot execute that binary, not a permissions issue, but perhaps it's not a MIPS binary...

any suggestions?


----------



## SolidTechie

Well, why? I don't know - we don't "do" series 2 TiVi in the UK. 

But I do know it has failed. You can add it manually, or put the command to add it in your startup. 

Or you can add it to cron, to call before running dailymail.

Without it, you aren't going anywhere outbound from the TiVo.


----------



## Gotchaa

Thanks,

I've got outbound connectivity now, can even telnet to said smtp server from HDTivo but the script is still failing?

------

17:01:41-debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Wednesday October 13, 2004<<
17:01:41-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>169.232.46
.135<<
couldn't open socket: can't assign requested address
while executing
"socket -myaddr $tivoip $mailserver 25"
(procedure "sendmail" line 27)
invoked from within
"sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "TiVo status e-mail for [clock format [
clock seconds] -format {%A %B %d, %Y} -gmt true]" $message"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3920)


----------



## smiffy

I've had to rebuild m,y tivo and have just installed the latest version of Daily Mail

Ihave configured the .cfg file with my local SMTP server and the destination email address, but the email does not seem to be generated.

The level 2 log file is below, but perhaps I'm having a blonde moment, but I can't see why its failing.

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35 (6th April 2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------started at 20:46:39 (debugging times specified in gmt)

20:46:39-debug-global variable definition complete
20:46:39-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
20:46:39-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
20:46:39-debug-completed other preperation
20:46:39-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
20:46:39-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
20:46:39-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
20:46:39-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
20:46:39-debug-0 argument(s) found
20:46:39-debug-argument handling complete
20:46:39-debug-start optional message handling
20:46:39-debug-no message file found
20:46:39-debug-end optional message handling
20:46:40-debug-about to start version setting
20:46:40-debug-version3 : >>0<<
20:46:40-debug-uktivo : >>1<<
20:46:40-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
20:46:40-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>2.5<<
20:46:40-debug-completed version setting
20:46:40-debug-about to include util.itcl
20:46:40-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
20:46:40-debug-index.itcl included

and I get this error when I try and view the dailymail via tivo web

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_viewdailymail '/' ''
couldn't stat "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.html": no such file or directory
while executing
"file size "$htmlfilename""
(procedure "::action_viewdailymail" line 15)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *That isn't the latest version; v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) is.*


----------



## smiffy

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> * *


Oh great and that came direct for TiVo Onions web site... looks like i'll have to read 50+ pages !!!


----------



## Fozzie

Might not fix your problem though! Download it and try (Go here: http://www.deepinthejungle.com/Tivo/). Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Ardham

Is it posible to get a MIPS version of the binaries used?

All series 2 Tivo's use MIPS processors. Even the S2 DTiVo's are MIPS based.

I've been able to get just about all the hacks on my Tivo, including elseed, tivowebplus, etc... but all of these required the hard work of others as I don't have a linux box (aside from the tivo itself) to compile the binaries.

Tempting as it is to format my laptop and put linux on it, I need the MS Windows world for now, and I don't have a machine spare in my home to throw debian/redhat/etc onto something just to have a compiler.


----------



## smiffy

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *Might not fix your problem though! Download it and try (Go here: http://www.deepinthejungle.com/Tivo/). Fingers crossed for you  *


Thanks..... my PS wasn't executable.


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by Ardham _
> *Is it posible to get a MIPS version of the binaries used?*


I'm sure they're out there already. We're talking about 'ls', 'ps', 'smartctl' and 'get_space', yeah? The first two must exist, the third I have seen but don't know about the fourth. If I get time, I might be able to fish out 'smartctl'.


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *I'm sure they're out there already. We're talking about 'ls', 'ps', 'smartctl' and 'get_space', yeah? The first two must exist, te able to fish out 'smartctl'. *


Binaries info http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=170529

Neil


----------



## Gotchaa

Is sendmail suppose to be installed? It seems the script calls it...


----------



## Fozzie

Nope.


----------



## pmk

Is it possible to run dailymail so the debug messages are output to a text file?

TIA


----------



## Fozzie

It is a text file. Just open it up with any text editor.


----------



## pmk

Okay feeling stupid now but where is the log file created? Can find nothing in /var/hack where dailymail_jazz.tcl is located.

I need it to output to a text file as even though running dailmail at the telnet prompt appears to work, and the cron log file indicates the script is run every morning I never receive an email so something must be going wrong so I need it to write the debug messages to a text file when it is being run so I can see what is failing.

TIA


----------



## lcsneil

/var/log ??

Neil


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> */var/log ??
> 
> Neil *


Thanks but the one in this folder does not get updated if you run via Telnet it only seems to be created if you run via a link in the sent email e.g. 240 hours etc.

Worked it out you just do a redirect (seems to work I think):

dailymail_jazz.tcl > log.txt

HTH


----------



## pmk

Does anyone know the criteria for an item to be put in the "Conflicts" section of the email? 

I current have one item listed but in the Rejected Recordings section several are listed as being Conflicts?

On closer inspection DailyMail Conflicts seems to match items marked as Bolded Conflict from TiVoWeb Recording History but none bolded conflicts are not included in DailyMail conflicts?

A small suggestion is it possible to say what programme is being conflicted with in the Rejected Recordings section? This would be brilliant if it could. It would allow you to quickly decide if there is a problem and you want the programme to be recorded.

TIA


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by pmk _
> *I need it to output to a text file as even though running dailmail at the telnet prompt appears to work, and the cron log file indicates the script is run every morning I never receive an email so something must be going wrong so I need it to write the debug messages to a text file when it is being run so I can see what is failing.*


You could of course just click on the log file using the logs module of Tivoweb.


----------



## ponto

server seems to be down, could some kind soul please post a current version or a working link please, ta


----------



## cojonesdetoro

> _Originally posted by ponto _
> *server seems to be down, could some kind soul please post a current version or a working link please, ta *


Still down. This is why it's not good for people to host their own stuff. Could someone upload the last .zip file?


----------



## Fozzie

It's too big to post as an attachment. I've stuck it here for the time-being.


----------



## ponto

Thanks very much


----------



## cojonesdetoro

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *It's too big to post as an attachment. I've stuck it here for the time-being. *


Thanks for the post.

EDIT: I wrote a bunch of stuff that had nothing to do with this... I'm tired, it's Friday...


----------



## cojonesdetoro

I tried taking out the 'ls' , 'ps' and 'smartctl' binaries 

These can be found elsewhere or previously installed versions


----------



## alextegg

Eek! 

My dailymail has been working fine for ages, and for the last 3 or 4 days I've received no email. 

I've tried rebooting TiVo, I've telnetted to TiVo and run the script directly, it says mail sent, but nothing arrives 

Any ideas on what might be causing it or other diagnosis I can do?

Alex


----------



## alextegg

Have also checked the log, the tail of it looks like this, which looks ok to me:

Calculating disk usage...
Building usage diagram...
Checking endpad process currency...
pid number : 133
Performing ps with pid.....
ps successful.
Checking log file currency....
twominbeforestring: >>Oct 28 06:58<<
oneminbeforestring: >>Oct 28 06:59<<
nowstring: >>Oct 28 07:00<<
oneminafterstring: >>Oct 28 07:01<<
list message::
>> 8 -rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 7712 Oct 28 07:00 /var/log/endpad.log<<
log file found
endpad logfile status : ok
Checking for new messages in tivo central...
Compiling conflicts list...
Compiling to do list...
Compiling expiration list...
Got reply: 220 smtp-out4.blueyonder.co.uk SMTP Service Thu, 28 Oct 2004 08:00:42 +0100 
Connected
Got reply: 250 smtp-out4.blueyonder.co.uk Hello [*IPADDRESSREMOVED*]
HELO acknowledged
Got reply: 250 2.1.0 *EMAILREMOVED*....Sender OK
From acknowledged
Got reply: 250 2.1.5 *EMAILREMOVED* 
To acknowledged
Got reply: 354 Start mail input; end with <CRLF>.<CRLF>
Sending message...
Building Header...
Building Content....
html starts..
body starts..
body ends..
Got reply: 250 2.6.0 *EMAILREMOVED* Queued mail for delivery
Message sent
Got reply: 221 2.0.0 smtp-out4.blueyonder.co.uk Service closing transmission channel
Disconnected

If that helps!


----------



## iankb

Is it being caught by a SPAM detector at your ISP? I sometimes wonder whether sending SMTP in it's raw form can trigger your ISP to think that you are sending SPAM, and they might even start blocking your mail altogether. Of course, it's maybe just a coincidence, and me becoming a bit paranoid.


----------



## alextegg

How can I tell?

I'd imagine that they wouldn't block email if it comes from one of their IP address range, but maybe?

And it's only suddenly started happening?

Anyone any ideas what I can do about it?


----------



## 6022tivo

I think there are some instructions in this thread to telnet to your isp's mail server and start an email and see when the mail server throws you out and what the error message is.

You could use an alternative mail server. Are there some public ones we could use, or even someone elses.


----------



## alextegg

But the log shows the email server responds correctly, so if I telnet to it it will behave the same way?

It's not throwing me out before hand, it must be just deciding not to send the email if that is what is happening 

Anyone know any public SMTP servers I could try? I would imagine these don't exist, or spammers would use them?

Alex


----------



## lcsneil

Daft thought but I thought I had that problem for a while but it actually turned out to be my incoming email ISP which had picked up on some words in that particular email (words to do with the programmes) and had marked it as spam in the subject line.

Now my email client is set to filter email with my ISP Spam tags in the subject line straight to my trash folder.

So in fact they were being sent and delivered - I eventually found them in my own trash folder!!!


Neil


----------



## alextegg

Mine goes to a yahoo account, so I don't think it's that. Any spam filtering they do is into a bulk mail folder and it's not appearing there


----------



## ponto

There were a couple of posts earlier about sending (with cron) to more than one address, has anyone got this working? how did you do it please?


----------



## alextegg

OK, now my problem is wierder than I thought. Friday, Saturday and Sunday's emails suddenly came through as expected on each of those days, though the ones prior to that were lost and never arrived. But now I haven't received one again for Monday. 

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## lcsneil

Your Tivo didn't by any chance reboot during the email process?

What do the logs say?

Neil


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by ponto _
> *There were a couple of posts earlier about sending (with cron) to more than one address, has anyone got this working? how did you do it please? *


This is mine - all on one line in the crontab file (this is for sending at 10:02 Mon-Thurs)

02 10 * * 1-4 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl [email protected] [email protected] > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1

Replace the email addresses as required. NB It won't use the configured email address when you run it like this, so if you want to send to the configured one as well you need to include it in the command above. HTH


----------



## alextegg

lcsneil,

No, no reboot. Log entry posted earlier in the trail. The email appears to go fine according to that, but never arrives.

Alex


----------



## alextegg

Doh! 

This is very frustrating. Since the couple of emails I got at the weekend I've received no more since. 

I'm going to try sending to an alternate email address to see if the destination account is the problem. Though, I can't understand how it would produce an intermittent problem, rather than a permanent failure 

Alex


----------



## iankb

I blame it all on Echelon. It's probably picking up trigger words within documentary details in your emails, such as El Qaeda, etc.


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by alextegg _
> *lcsneil,
> 
> No, no reboot. Log entry posted earlier in the trail. The email appears to go fine according to that, but never arrives.
> 
> Alex *


Well according to the logs your ISP's mail server accepted it OK, so I would sumise that it is the recipient email address (it isn't an orange.net account is it by any chance?)

Suggest you try an alternative address as a test.

Neil


----------



## smokie

I had the same problem - intermittently (and randomly) TiVo generated mails were not forwarded by my webhost. In the end I now send them direct to my "local" email address. Never did find out what was wrong.


----------



## alextegg

It's a yahoo mail account. It only occassionally works. Now I send it to my work account, it's working. I don't want it to go to work though, I want it to Yahoo!!!

Alex


----------



## smokie

Set up a rule at work to forward it and see what happens.


----------



## alextegg

Thought of that, but work stop rules working as we are not allowed to send client confidential stuff out over the internet


----------



## lcsneil

Whic I guess proves it's your mail account rather than Tivo!



Well I don't have a yahoo account. What sort of Spam filtering does it have?

You sure it isn't getting trapped by that somehow?

Neil


----------



## alextegg

Yes, reached that conclusion myself now 

It has a bulk mail folder and all spam should be put into that so you can view it if you need to. It's not supposed to remove any spam completely!

Might have to switch over to that gmail account after all.... 

Alex


----------



## ponto

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *This is mine - all on one line in the crontab file (this is for sending at 10:02 Mon-Thurs)
> 
> 02 10 * * 1-4 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl [email protected] [email protected] > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1
> 
> Replace the email addresses as required. NB It won't use the configured email address when you run it like this, so if you want to send to the configured one as well you need to include it in the command above. HTH *


thats great - thanks a lot


----------



## SolidTechie

Don't know if this is going to help:

I send to Yahoo daily without a problem. I notice though, you are using your isp (Blueyonder) to send through - why not change it to Yahoo?


----------



## alextegg

Hmm, will try that. Do you know what the smtp server for yahoo is and is it open to people who don't subscribe to their pop forwarding service?


----------



## SolidTechie

You can try the one I use, which is:

216.136.173.18

set your domain for yahoo.com, user name as [email protected](or com whichever you are) and you e-mail address as usual. Don't forget, you'll need to re-encrypt in base 64 your username and password, if they are different for this server.


----------



## ponto

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *This is mine - all on one line in the crontab file (this is for sending at 10:02 Mon-Thurs)
> 
> 02 10 * * 1-4 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl [email protected] [email protected] > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1
> 
> Replace the email addresses as required. NB It won't use the configured email address when you run it like this, so if you want to send to the configured one as well you need to include it in the command above. HTH *


This causes a reboot - from end of log:-



> mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.250
> Tmk Assertion Failure:
> BlockFailure, line 1771 ()
> Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <250> died due to signal -2
> 1a344ec 1a32a44 1a2ed70 1b95e0c 1c4d5e8 1c91a7c 1c68098 1c61118 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8 1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134


any ideas?


----------



## lcsneil

I presume you have set *export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032 * ?

Guess as you are sending to two email addys it is using more memory.

This error looking similar to those earlier in this thread caused by memory probs.

Neil


----------



## 6022tivo

Mine used to reboot using the same.

I created a script .sh file with the command in, then called the script from cron.

I think if the dailymail runs over a minute, something to do with cron gets upset (maybe version) and the tivo reboots. Mine used to a minute after the dailmail was kicked off. Now it runs as a script it is fine.


----------



## Fozzie

I call this script from cron:

#!/bin/sh
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_poolsize 2>&1


----------



## cmylxgo

I just upgraded my DirecTivo to 4.0.1b and I have not be able to get dailymail to work. I have tried all version listed in this thread with the same results. Below is my debug...

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 23:35:01 (debugging times specified in gmt)

23:35:01-debug-global variable definition complete
23:35:01-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
23:35:01-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
23:35:01-debug-completed other preperation
23:35:01-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
23:35:01-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
23:35:01-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
23:35:01-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
23:35:01-debug-0 argument(s) found
23:35:01-debug-argument handling complete
23:35:01-debug-start optional message handling
23:35:01-debug-no message file found
23:35:01-debug-end optional message handling
23:35:01-debug-about to start version setting
23:35:02-debug-version3 : >>1<<
23:35:02-debug-uktivo : >>0<<
23:35:02-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
23:35:02-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>3<<
23:35:02-debug-completed version setting
23:35:02-debug-about to include util.itcl
23:35:02-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
23:35:02-debug-index.itcl included
23:35:02-debug-about to identify default recording quality information for space calculations
23:35:02-debug-version 3 specific code
23:35:02-debug-transaction attempt
23:35:02-debug-db open successfully
23:35:02-debug-about to set source directory.
23:35:02-debug-about to call get sizes module.
23:35:02-debug-about to set the now showing directory
23:35:02-debug-version 3 specific code
23:35:02-debug-about to establish timezone offset
23:35:02-debug-transaction attempt
23:35:02-debug-version 3 specific code
23:35:02-debug-db open successfully
23:35:02-debug-db open successfully
invalid attribute: TimeZoneOld
while executing
"dbobj $lconfig get TimeZoneOld"
("uplevel" body line 9)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-transaction attempt"}
if {$version3 ..."
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3133)
Basement:/hack$

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I had dailymail working for several months on 3.1.1c. Looking at the debug I see that it shows that I am running version 3. I have tried setting the value version3 to false in the config file and it does not make a difference. I also noticed that dtivo is set to 0...shouldn't it be set to 1?

I love my daily emails and have spent the last week trying to debug this without any luck. I was able to get this to work once editing out some code for the tzoffset but the data that was generated was just about useless.

Thanks.


----------



## TimTrace

Log stops at "about to call get sizes module".

US TiVo SAS1 @ 3.0-01-1-000 .

dailymail_jazz v0.35.6 .

get_space is in /var/hack/bin and chmod 755. Same goes for PS and LS . All three can be called in a telnet session.

Help?


----------



## TimTrace

Stumped ya?


----------



## 6022tivo

Use the more recent version of DailyMail, look further up the thread


----------



## TimTrace

> _Originally posted by 6022tivo _
> *Use the more recent version of DailyMail, look further up the thread *


From my first post, I'm using v0.35.6, taken directly from the author's web server.

It's unlikely that a more recent version exists elsewhere.


----------



## 6022tivo

Sorry Tim, you are right..


----------



## goodisonboy

I've noticed that in the Expiry Section of my Dailymail The Channel Listed for every Program is always the Same.. e.g

_
Thu, 16 Dec 
Thomas the Tank Engine Recorded Tue, 14 Dec 14:29 NICKJR - Expires Thu 14:30 
Raven Recorded Tue, 14 Dec 07:57 NICKJR - Expires Thu 08:00 
Time Gentlemen Please Recorded Wed, 15 Dec 22:07 NICKJR - Expires Thu 22:00 
I Spy Recorded Wed, 15 Dec 17:57 NICKJR - Expires Thu 21:00 
_

Time Gentleman Please is certainly not on NickJr !

Does anyone else's mail show this? Is this a bug or is my Tivo behaving oddly?

I'm using: jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.6 (14th April 2004)


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Hmmm......... Mine does the same but with ITV2 instead of NickJr. Never spotted that before!


----------



## goodisonboy

It Seems that it uses The Last Channel mentioned in the 'To Do' Section for all of this section.. 

I looked at the code for an obvious problem but TCL is a foreign language to me..

I can see why my job is "Software Testing" not "Software Fixing"


----------



## finster869

> Log stops at "about to call get sizes module".
> 
> US TiVo SAS1 @ 3.0-01-1-000 .
> 
> dailymail_jazz v0.35.6 .
> 
> get_space is in /var/hack/bin and chmod 755. Same goes for PS and LS . All three can be called in a telnet session.
> 
> Help?".


I have the same problem as Tim. I am also using a US TIVO SAS1 3.0. Any suggestions???


----------



## ash_bluewomble

Just installed dailymail and cron -- it's _fantastic_!

I also run Sanderton's excellent Tracker module for TivoWeb to keep track of programs I have watched before (but fall outside of the 28 day limit)

I was thinking... wouldn't it be fantastic if dailymail could also update the tracking list when it runs (doing exactly the same as clicking "Create/Update Tracking List" in TW.)

Also, it would be great to have another section in the dailymail, which lists all the duplicate recordings found by tracker -- very similar to the "Process To-Do List" option of Tracker in TW -- except only the items which are checked would be displayed in the mail (again, with checkboxes and a "Delete Checked Shows" link at the bottom...)


----------



## sanderton

I haven't tried this, but you should be able to use cron to run http_get with the URL to update Tracker to do that.


----------



## peterjfrancis

Hi All
I've just installed Dailymail and I'm having problems getting it running.
I've attached a copy of the debug 
Any help would be appreciated

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.30 (24/02/2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>2<<

debug-global variable definition complete
debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
debug-completed other preperation
debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >>[email protected]<<
debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
debug-1 argument(s) found
debug-a new recipient email found in argument 1
debug-recipient email value is now : >>[email protected]<<
debug-argument handling complete
debug-start optional message handling
debug-no message file found
debug-end optional message handling
debug-about to start version setting
debug-version3 : >>0<<
debug-uktivo : >>1<<
debug-dtivo : >>0<<
debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>2.5<<
debug-completed version setting
debug-about to include util.itcl
debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
debug-index.itcl included
debug-about to assemble email
debug-creating heading
debug-heading created
debug-calculating uptime & reboot status
debug-checking for emergency temperature reading
debug-about to run temperature check
debug-temperature check run successfully
debug-checking phone & daily call status
debug-checking S.M.A.R.T. status
debug-calculating disk usage
debug-actual space free = 64 gig
debug-actual space on disks = 101 gig
debug-actual % free = 63.3%
debug-building usage diagram
debug-hecking endpad process currency
debug-pid number : >><<
debug-no pid file
debug-checking for new messages in tivo central
debug-compiling to do list
debug-need to look for overlapping programs with endpad
debug-2 items to investigate for endpad programme overlapping
debug-starting main to-do loop
debug-compiling expiration list
debug-compiling conflicts list
debug-reading the temperature, calculating uptime, checking what's running
debug-about to run thermal check
debug-thermal check run
debug-about to run uptime check
debug-uptime check run
debug-about to run ps
BUG IN DYNAMIC LINKER ld.so: dynamic-link.h: 46: elf_get_dynamic_info: Assertion
`! "bad dynamic tag"' failed!
while executing
"exec $shellcmd x"
(procedure "gettempuptime" line 41)
invoked from within
"gettempuptime"
(procedure "outputSection" line 33)
invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2713)
TiVo: {/var/hack/bin} %


----------



## Fozzie

Start by running the latest version. See posts earlier in this thread...


----------



## finster869

I'm running a Series1 standalone with 3.0. I can't seem to get this to work. Here is my log file:

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 01:12:08 (debugging times specified in gmt)

01:12:08-debug-global variable definition complete
01:12:08-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
01:12:08-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
01:12:08-debug-completed other preperation
01:12:08-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
01:12:08-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
01:12:08-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
01:12:08-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
01:12:08-debug-0 argument(s) found
01:12:08-debug-argument handling complete
01:12:08-debug-start optional message handling
01:12:08-debug-no message file found
01:12:08-debug-end optional message handling
01:12:08-debug-about to start version setting
01:12:08-debug-version3 : >>1<<
01:12:08-debug-uktivo : >>0<<
01:12:08-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
01:12:08-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>3<<
01:12:08-debug-completed version setting
01:12:08-debug-about to include util.itcl
01:12:08-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
01:12:09-debug-index.itcl included
01:12:09-debug-about to identify default recording quality information for space calculations
01:12:09-debug-version 3 specific code
01:12:09-debug-transaction attempt
01:12:09-debug-db open successfully
01:12:09-debug-about to set source directory.
01:12:09-debug-about to call get sizes module.

As the user above posted earlier in this thread, it always gets stuck in this spot. Any suggestions?


----------



## finster869

I'm running a Series1 standalone with 3.0. I can't seem to get this to work. Here is my log file:

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 01:12:08 (debugging times specified in gmt)

01:12:08-debug-global variable definition complete
01:12:08-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
01:12:08-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
01:12:08-debug-completed other preperation
01:12:08-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
01:12:08-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
01:12:08-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
01:12:08-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
01:12:08-debug-0 argument(s) found
01:12:08-debug-argument handling complete
01:12:08-debug-start optional message handling
01:12:08-debug-no message file found
01:12:08-debug-end optional message handling
01:12:08-debug-about to start version setting
01:12:08-debug-version3 : >>1<<
01:12:08-debug-uktivo : >>0<<
01:12:08-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
01:12:08-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>3<<
01:12:08-debug-completed version setting
01:12:08-debug-about to include util.itcl
01:12:08-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
01:12:09-debug-index.itcl included
01:12:09-debug-about to identify default recording quality information for space calculations
01:12:09-debug-version 3 specific code
01:12:09-debug-transaction attempt
01:12:09-debug-db open successfully
01:12:09-debug-about to set source directory.
01:12:09-debug-about to call get sizes module.

As the user above posted earlier in this thread, it always gets stuck in this spot. Any suggestions?


----------



## webdeck

Here are some improvements I'd like to contribute to v0.35.6 beta. There are a couple of changes.

First, the addition of the tivowebbindir config - this is because tivowebplus puts get_space in bin_mips or bin_ppc, depending on s1 or s2 TiVo.

Second, I added detection of the Autospace hack.

Third, I added a wrapper bash script, dailymail_jazz, based off the tivowebplus startup wrapper, that sets TIVOSH_POOLSIZE to a larger value to prevent random crashes.

The changes are available at:

http://www.webdeck.com/dailymail/

Make sure you "chmod +x dailymail_jazz"

Enjoy!
-Mike


----------



## Cowboy2005

I have a DirectTivo series 1 with the latest dailymail_jazz version and tivoweb-plus. I can use TivoWeb to send a dailymail email. I can also send it via a telnet session, but when ran through cron it doesn't send run. In fact it appears as though it never successfully executes. I've read all this thread on cron entry stuff, but it still doesn't work. Here's a snipit of the relavant crontab....

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin
TZ=CST6CDT
MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""
TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=2916352
0 6 * * * /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl

Any ideas?


----------



## Fozzie

Thanks webdeck - looks like some useful additions.

Quick question as I'm showing my ignorance (and being a bit lazy), how does one use the diff files to apply the patches?

Many thanks.


----------



## webdeck

> Quick question as I'm showing my ignorance (and being a bit lazy), how does one use the diff files to apply the patches?


Go to the directory containing the files and do:

patch < patchfile

I don't know if the TiVo supports patch - you may need to do it on a *nix box instead.

The changes are very minor - you could just make them by hand if you can't get patch to work. The patch file is just the output of "diff -c oldfile newfile".

-Mike


----------



## finster869

> Log stops at "about to call get sizes module".


Tim Trace:

the get_size file must be placed in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl (the directions say to put it in bin which might be what is causing the confusion).

Make sure to chmod 755 it.


----------



## peterjfrancis

When I try to generate a standard e-mail I get the following error

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_extramail '' ''
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

looking at the log it ends 

19:47:16-debug-about to run uptime check
19:47:16-debug-uptime check run
19:47:18-debug-about to run ps

I'm running the latest version v0.35.6. 
When I telnet in and run ps I get the following. 


TiVo: {/var/hack/bin} % ps
BUG IN DYNAMIC LINKER ld.so: dynamic-link.h: 46: elf_get_dynamic_info: Assertion `! "bad dynamic tag"' failed! 


Any ideas on what is happening (or not happening ! )


----------



## tefster

I've seen this before on either Linux systems and its normally been due to 
either; mismatches between the libc version present and the version required,
a corrupted libc, or a corrupted binary. Silly question but did you ftp the ps
binary over in binary or ascii mode ?


----------



## finster869

I'm trying to get this to run on a standalone series 2 running 4.01b. I am having the same problem that another reported earlier in this thread, namely the code sets off an error message at the timezone setting. Here is the code:

I have tried all version listed in this thread with the same results. Below is my debug...

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 23:35:01 (debugging times specified in gmt)

23:35:01-debug-global variable definition complete
23:35:01-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
23:35:01-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
23:35:01-debug-completed other preperation
23:35:01-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
23:35:01-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
23:35:01-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
23:35:01-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
23:35:01-debug-0 argument(s) found
23:35:01-debug-argument handling complete
23:35:01-debug-start optional message handling
23:35:01-debug-no message file found
23:35:01-debug-end optional message handling
23:35:01-debug-about to start version setting
23:35:02-debug-version3 : >>1<<
23:35:02-debug-uktivo : >>0<<
23:35:02-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
23:35:02-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>3<<
23:35:02-debug-completed version setting
23:35:02-debug-about to include util.itcl
23:35:02-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
23:35:02-debug-index.itcl included
23:35:02-debug-about to identify default recording quality information for space calculations
23:35:02-debug-version 3 specific code
23:35:02-debug-transaction attempt
23:35:02-debug-db open successfully
23:35:02-debug-about to set source directory.
23:35:02-debug-about to call get sizes module.
23:35:02-debug-about to set the now showing directory
23:35:02-debug-version 3 specific code
23:35:02-debug-about to establish timezone offset
23:35:02-debug-transaction attempt
23:35:02-debug-version 3 specific code
23:35:02-debug-db open successfully
23:35:02-debug-db open successfully
invalid attribute: TimeZoneOld
while executing
"dbobj $lconfig get TimeZoneOld"
("uplevel" body line 9)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-transaction attempt"}
if {$version3 ..."
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3133)

Any suggestions for getting this to work on a series 2?


----------



## finster869

Got it past the line 3133 error on version 4.0 by modifying the line to:

set tz ""

instead of "dbobj $lconfig get TimeZoneOld"

It now produces the email and seems to run fine. The only problem is that the times in the email are all 5 hours ahead of my actual time. Can anybody help me with some code to fix the problem? I am assuming I need to set tz to something.


----------



## finster869

I set tz to -5 and it works. I am assuming I will have to manually adjust it to account for daylight savings time at some point, but no big deal.


----------



## aleckon

Hi,
Has anyone got a fix for the get sizes problem?

Here is my debug output....
------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------started at 11:02:33 (debugging times specified in gmt)

11:02:33-debug-global variable definition complete
11:02:33-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
11:02:33-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
11:02:33-debug-completed other preperation
11:02:33-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
11:02:33-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
11:02:33-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
11:02:33-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
11:02:33-debug-0 argument(s) found
11:02:33-debug-argument handling complete
11:02:33-debug-start optional message handling
11:02:33-debug-no message file found
11:02:33-debug-end optional message handling
11:02:33-debug-about to start version setting
11:02:33-debug-version3 : >>1<<
11:02:33-debug-uktivo : >>0<<
11:02:33-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
11:02:33-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>3<<
11:02:33-debug-completed version setting
11:02:33-debug-about to include util.itcl
11:02:33-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
11:02:33-debug-index.itcl included
11:02:33-debug-about to identify default recording quality information for space calculations
11:02:33-debug-version 3 specific code
11:02:33-debug-transaction attempt
11:02:34-debug-db open successfully
11:02:34-debug-about to set source directory.
11:02:34-debug-about to call get sizes module.

Should I have a get_sizes file in tivowepplus?? I cannot find one - everything else seems to work ok.

cheers

alec


----------



## finster869

If you look about 6 or 7 posts up I printed the fix to the get_size problem:



the get_size file must be placed in /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl (the directions say to put it in bin which might be what is causing the confusion).

Make sure to chmod 755 it.

If you installed tivowebplus to the default location during installation, then place it in : /var/local/tivoweb-tcl


----------



## aleckon

thanks finster

I saw your earlier post, but I have been looking for a get_size file - but realise now you mean get_space file.

All working here now

regards
alec


----------



## jdockstader

Dailymail was running fine for me on my series 1 SA and then stopped running after a reboot. The log seems to indicate the problem is in send mail

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>2<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 11:47:26 (debugging times specified in gmt)

11:47:26-debug-global variable definition complete
11:47:26-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
11:47:26-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules

<<snip>>

11:48:12-debug-e-mail required
11:48:12-debug-about to send e-mail
11:48:12-debug-entered sendmail procedure
11:48:12-debug-variable check:
11:48:12-debug-mailserver : >>63.240.76.151<<
11:48:12-debug-domain : >>comcast.net<<
11:48:12-debug-recipient : >>EMAIL REMOVED<<
11:48:12-debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Saturday January 08, 2005<<
11:48:12-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>63.240.76.151<<
couldn't open socket: connection refused
while executing
"socket -myaddr $tivoip $mailserver 25"
(procedure "sendmail" line 27)
invoked from within
"sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "TiVo status e-mail for [clock format [clock seconds] -format {%A %B %d, %Y} -gmt true]" $message"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3920)

Any ideas on what I need to do to fix this?


----------



## sanderton

Looks like a problem with either your network connection or the mail server.


----------



## bdeweese

I have read and re-read posts regarding setting up a script to launch dailymail_jazz from cron. But obviously I'm still doing something wrong. I can call dailymail_jazz directly from crontabs without problem. I can also use the dmj.sh script and run it directly from bash. I am mainly trying to insert the larger poolsize variable, EXPORT TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032 to hedge against memory issues. Is it necessary to run a script to accomplish this, or can that entry simply be added to the top section of my crontabs file (as I have done below), as I have seen in some other examples? When I try to launch it via script, my messages log shows the call to the dmj.sh script (the one that launches dailymail), but the scritp doesn't seem to ever run.

Here is what I have setup so far:

crontabs file (named "root")

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin
MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""
EXPORT TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032

# Monday=1, Tuesday=2, Wednesday=3, Thursday=4, Friday=5, Saturday=6, Sunday=7
# 1-5 = weekdays

# m h dom mon dow command
* */2 * * * date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out

# Times are all expressed in (PST) -- Vancouver, WA 

# ten after three a.m.(PST) and (DST), Vancouver time, every night, run wipelogs.sh
10 03 * * * /var/spool/cron/crontabs/wipelogs.sh 2>&1

# twenty-five after three a.m.(PST) and (DST), Vancouver time, every night, update moviesearch
25 03 * * * /var/hack/tivowebplus/moviesort.tcl > /var/hack/log/moviesort 2>&1

# fifteen after six a.m.(PST) and (DST), Vancouver time, every day, push dailymail_jazz
15 06 * * * /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_poolsize 2>&1

# fifteen after six a.m.(PST) and (DST), Vancouver time, every day, push dailymail_jazz
01 15 * * * /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_poolsize 2>&1

# Fifteen after six a.m.(PST) and (DST), Vancouver time, every day, push dailymail_jazz
# 15 06 * * * /var/spool/cron/crontabs/dmj.sh 2>&1

Here is my dmj.sh script file:

#!/bin/sh

export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
exec /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_poolsize 2>&1

Currently I have remmed out the last line that launches the script and simply calling it directly from cron - which seems to work fine. But I'm not sure if the poolsize variable gets called this way. If it does then perhaps there's not need to worry about the script. Otherwise, can someone tell me why that last line in my crontabs file calling the dmj.sh script (if it were uncommented) shouldn't work with the dmj.sh scritp?

Thanks for the help!!
Bob


----------



## andyjenkins

Anyone hosting the latest version of DailyMail ? DeepintheJungle appears to be down at the moment.

Also, a link to some decent instructions would be nice 

Anyone ?


----------



## aleckon

Hi bdeweese
try putting an extra blank line after you last cron entry - I think I remember reading that somewhere.

I call a RunDailyMail script 
#!/bin/sh
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_poolsize 2>&1

(with the same code as yours) from my crontab entry :

19 9 * * 1-4 /var/hack/dailymail/RunDailyMail &

and it works well

hope it helps

alec


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by andyjenkins _
> *Anyone hosting the latest version of DailyMail ? DeepintheJungle appears to be down at the moment.
> 
> Also, a link to some decent instructions would be nice
> 
> Anyone ? *


Page 59


----------



## iankb

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *Page 59*


Fozzie, page numbers aren't very helpful since forum options allow you to change the number of posts per page. Use links to the post instead.


----------



## Fozzie

Ta. Here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&postid=2306602


----------



## vertigo235

OK I so finally got this working, now how do I install and set up a CRON Job? Anywhere I can get help for this?


----------



## vertigo235

arrrghhhh!!


Why is cron so impossible to find? Can someone tell me where to find cron for my S1 DTiVo (T-60)

?


----------



## vertigo235

OK So I found cron and got it working, but now I get this error whenever it runs from cron or from the command line.

06:30:48-debug-compiling conflicts list
Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.342

To view the blocks, run:
$TIVO_ROOT/devbin/poolview.tcl <app-with-symbols> /tmp/BlockFailure.342

In the UI that comes up, find your leaked block by address (see above)
This will help you identify the type and ownership of the blocks.

Common causes for leaks:
- Circular refs. Redefine ownership without circular dependency
- Explicit Malloc or GetChunk without Free or ReturnChunk
- Use of non-TmkCore objects, without using delete operator (TmkLock for example)

Tmk Assertion Failure: 
BlockFailure, line 2150 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <342> died due to signal -2
1ad0770 1acf08c 1ac9390 1cf0f8c 1cfcd64 1d4860c 1d6546c 1d6509c 1d02284 1d0086c 1cfd2a0 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d6c214 1d59f70 1d479e0 1cfdce4 1cfd2a0 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d6c78c 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d6c78c 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d6c78c 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d6c78c 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d6c214 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d6c78c 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d6c78c 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d6c78c 1d59f70 1d479e0 1d64a78 1d65b84 1cfcd04 1cfca4c 1800134


----------



## vertigo235

OK I got it all working, thanks for the help guys!


----------



## kautrey

Hi -

I've made some changes to dailymail_jazz - which I'm denoting as 0.36 - attached below.


Changes:

If SMART errors are detected on a drive, those errors are displayed - prominently! - in the e-mail/HTML file

Various and sundry (and minor) formatting changes in the e-mail/HTML file

A Better Way (tm) to timezone offsets from GMT and Daylight Savings Time

Added ability to determine if EndPadPlus hack is running

If conflicts are detected and the confres (Conflict Resolver) module in TivoWebPlus is installed, then the e-mail/HTML page will have a shortcut form to use to get the conflict "resolved" to an alternate TiVo.



I'm new to TCL programming, so there may be errors - but it works quite well on my two S2 DirecTiVos. Given that, use at your own risk!

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## alanjrobertson

Please help! - I had DailyMail running fine on my S1 TiVo for the past month or so. I managed to setup cron and it was happily e-mailiing me in the early hours of each morning. However about 2 weeks ago the e-mails stopped arriving.

I finally had a chance today to look and try and find out what the problem was. Initially I thought it was the IP address of the SMTP server - this seems to have changed so I updated this in the config. However it still doesn't send a message. I changed the debug level to three and it all seems to run fine (including connecting to the SMTP server - it acknowledges the HELO command, etc.) however it just seems to stop part-way through the HTML message (when it's telling me the list of recordings that's due to expire).

I'd be happy to send a copy of the log to anyone if they think it might help.

Thanks in advance for any ideas!

Alan


----------



## kautrey

Post the level three log - and the .html file it generated.

Looking for expired programs does take a while. Are you sure you're giving it enough time to complete? I'd imagine that the larger the disk, the more time it'd take.


----------



## alanjrobertson

Hi Kautrey

I've attached the level 3 log (removed my e-mail/web address from it).

I let it go for as long as it wanted, it just seemed to stop with an error all by itself  It didn't generate an html file - if I use TivoWeb to look at the last message generated then it's from back on the 17th of Jan.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## kautrey

Hi Alan - 

Check your PMs...


----------



## chippyt

I have everything working except timezone offset.

I added the following line to my rc.sysinit.author as per the newest .36 dailymail_jazz readme file and rebooted:

export TZ_GMT_OFFSET=-7 

I am in the Mountain Standard timezone (MST).

The e-mail file generated by dailymail_jazz still uses GMT. How do I get it to use the -7 hour offset

I am using a HDVR2 with 4.0 (sleepered)

PS The file sent to my gmail account is plain text not html, how do I get a HTML file instead of plain text. I can view the HTML file created using tivowebplus, so the HTML exisits, but only plain text gets transmitted to gmail.

EDIT: I forwared to my yahoo account and the HTML works fine, is there a way to get gmail to recognize the HTML?


----------



## kautrey

I tested it with my gmail account - and no HTML there - so it's not you. I'm not sure what gmail's problem with HTML is.


----------



## chippyt

I got the TZ_GMT_OFFSET variable to set by doing it manually via BASH, but it won't set when rebooting, even though it is defined in the rc.sysinit.author file.

Any ideas?

EDIT: Moved the export command further up in my rc.sysinit.author file and it worked.


----------



## randap

I get the following output from the log. Any thoughts? I'm connecting to mail.btinternet.com as my mail client if that's any help  .

11:37:41-debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Sunday February 06, 2005<<
11:37:41-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>217.12.12.124<<
11:37:41-debug-got reply : >>220 smtp805.mail.ukl.yahoo.com ESMTP<<
11:37:41-debug-connected
11:37:41-debug-got reply : >>250 smtp805.mail.ukl.yahoo.com<<
11:37:41-debug-helo acknowledged
11:37:41-debug-got reply : >>334 ###base64userid###<<
11:37:41-debug-username accepted
11:37:41-debug-got reply : >>235 ok, go ahead (#2.0.0)<<
11:37:41-debug-password accepted
11:37:41-debug-got reply : >>250 ok<<
11:37:41-debug-from acknowledged
11:37:41-debug-got reply : >>250 ok<<
11:37:41-debug-to acknowledged
11:37:41-debug-got reply : >>354 go ahead<<
11:37:41-debug-sending message
11:37:41-debug-building header
11:37:41-debug-about to set recipient
11:37:41-debug-recipient set
11:37:41-debug-building content
11:37:41-debug-html starts
11:37:41-debug-body starts
11:37:41-debug-body ended
11:42:41-debug-got reply : >>451 timeout (#4.4.2)<<
11:42:41-debug-sending failed


----------



## alanjrobertson

Hi randap - I'm having similar issues just now. kautrey is helping me with some debug versions - will let you know once we're making some headway!

cheers

Alan


----------



## jbstix

I know this isn't a "crond" thread, but I've been using post in here to try to get dailymail to run daily from crond.
Here's my root file located in /var/spool/cron/crontabs:
SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin
MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""
EXPORT TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032

#run dailymail_jazz
30 17 * * * /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1

Here's the last log file tying to run crond root from the command line:
crond 2.3.2 dillon, started, log level 8
failed user root parsing SHELL=/bin/sh
failed user root parsing PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin
failed user root parsing MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
failed user root parsing TIVO_ROOT=""
failed user root parsing EXPORT TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
failed user root parsing 

I've been reading for ours here and over at the "other forum", and my head is spinning .
Thanks for any help,
jb


----------



## thepicman

This is killing me. I know I am missing something super simple. S1 V3 Yank Tivo w/TWP. I am bald already, please spare me.... 

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35 (6th April 2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 02:17:42 (debugging times specified in gmt)

02:17:42-debug-global variable definition complete
02:17:42-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
02:17:42-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
02:17:42-debug-completed other preperation
02:17:42-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
02:17:42-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
02:17:42-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
02:17:42-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
02:17:42-debug-0 argument(s) found
02:17:42-debug-argument handling complete
02:17:42-debug-start optional message handling
02:17:42-debug-no message file found
02:17:42-debug-end optional message handling
02:17:42-debug-about to start version setting
02:17:42-debug-version3 : >>1<<
02:17:42-debug-uktivo : >>0<<
02:17:42-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
02:17:42-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>3<<
02:17:42-debug-completed version setting
02:17:42-debug-about to include util.itcl

And that is it.


----------



## kautrey

What is the variable tivowebdir set to in your dailymail.cfg file? And if you look in that directory, can you find the file util.itcl?

Kevin


----------



## thepicman

kautrey said:


> What is the variable tivowebdir set to in your dailymail.cfg file? And if you look in that directory, can you find the file util.itcl?
> 
> Kevin


AFAICT, there is no variable called tivowebdir in that .cfg file?

Ahh, read the Read_me it says: "The following two files must be placed in your '/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/' directory. Please remove all other
dailymail oriented .itcl files:"

OK, so I edit dailymail_jazz.tcl to look for /var/local/tivoweb-tcl rather than /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl and I go a bit further..

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35 (6th April 2004) - starting

Okay, So I am stupid  . Just notcied the version number. I must have followed an old link. The newest version has tiviweb+ info in the cfg file. I will report back later.

TPM


----------



## thepicman

thepicman said:


> Okay, So I am stupid  . Just notcied the version number. I must have followed an old link. The newest version has tiviweb+ info in the cfg file. I will report back later.


That cersion worked much better :up: Maybe I missed it, but I think the Read_me ought to mention that the get_space file needs to be in the /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/ directrory. Putting it there instead of the bin direcory made it work.

Thanks for the module tho! It is quite cool.


----------



## Fozzie

That's where get_space should be anyway. It's a file that comes with Tivoweb and not with Dailymail. I've just checked in the original Tivoweb distribution zip file and get_space is in /tivoweb-tcl


----------



## thepicman

Fozzie said:


> That's where get_space should be anyway. It's a file that comes with Tivoweb and not with Dailymail. I've just checked in the original Tivoweb distribution zip file and get_space is in /tivoweb-tcl


Yep, but I don't have tivoweb, I have TivoWebPlus. It does not use it.  Thanks for the reply! Cheers!


----------



## Fozzie

Ahh, I see. You were just trying to confuse me by changing Tivowebplus's installation path from its' default (/tivowebplus) to Tivoweb's default path (/tivoweb-tcl)


----------



## vertigo235

actually the default path for both is /tivoweb-tcl/


----------



## vertigo235

to be exact, I believe 

tivoweb = /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/
tivowebplus = /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/

It also took me forever to realize that get_space had to be added to my tivowebplus dir!


----------



## thepicman

> Ahh, I see. You were just trying to confuse me by changing Tivowebplus's installation path from its' default (/tivowebplus) to Tivoweb's default path (/tivoweb-tcl)


Fozzie: No. The TWP installer uses /var/local/tivoweb-tcl.



vertigo235 said:


> to be exact, I believe
> 
> tivoweb = /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/
> tivowebplus = /var/local/tivoweb-tcl/
> 
> It also took me forever to realize that get_space had to be added to my tivowebplus dir!


Exactly! That is what I was saying should be in the Read Me.


----------



## jbstix

jbstix said:


> I know this isn't a "crond" thread, but I've been using post in here to try to get dailymail to run daily from crond.
> Here's my root file located in /var/spool/cron/crontabs:
> SHELL=/bin/sh
> PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin
> MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> TIVO_ROOT=""
> EXPORT TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
> 
> #run dailymail_jazz
> 30 17 * * * /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1
> 
> Here's the last log file tying to run crond root from the command line:
> crond 2.3.2 dillon, started, log level 8
> failed user root parsing SHELL=/bin/sh
> failed user root parsing PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin
> failed user root parsing MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> failed user root parsing TIVO_ROOT=""
> failed user root parsing EXPORT TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
> failed user root parsing
> 
> I've been reading for ours here and over at the "other forum", and my head is spinning .
> Thanks for any help,
> jb


Sorry to post here about this again guys, but I am at the end of my rope with crond!
bdeweese got some guidance here with this a while back...
Searching for cron, crond, crontabs just brings about ALOT of outdated or useless info-from my experience.
Can someone PM their .author, and their /var/spool/cron/crontab/root file, please??? Or email at: [email protected]
I don't think I've been this frustrated before in the 3+ yrs of successful Tivo hacking. I know it's gotta be something simple I'm missing.
Just a little guidance will be greatly appreciated!!!
thanks in advance
jb


----------



## bdeweese

Hey man - sorry to hear you're still having issues with cron. It was a pain in a butt for me too, but once I got it working its been great. I already sent you my working root file and rc.sysinit.author - so I am wondering if you have the right version of crond. The first one I tried wouldn't work. The crond that I am using is hardcoded to var/spool/cron/crontabs for placement of the crontabs. Is that the same one you have? My crond is in my var/hack/bin file.

Let me know.

Bob


----------



## jbstix

bdeweese said:


> Hey man - sorry to hear you're still having issues with cron. It was a pain in a butt for me too, but once I got it working its been great. I already sent you my working root file and rc.sysinit.author - so I am wondering if you have the right version of crond. The first one I tried wouldn't work. The crond that I am using is hardcoded to var/spool/cron/crontabs for placement of the crontabs. Is that the same one you have? My crond is in my var/hack/bin file.
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Bob


Hey Bob- thanks for the reply.
I'm pretty sure thats the version of crond I'm using, I've tried so many things lately, I'm a little confused.
I think I may have made a little headway tonite... I'm not getting the "root parse" error I was getting.
Do you use any instant messaging program at all? If so, I can copy and paste some stuff for you, and probably get this figured out pretty quick. That would be alot faster than using PM. Let me know...
jb


----------



## bdeweese

Hi jb - Btw, even though my crond works just fine now, I got those same parse errors originally. Here is a link: http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37602 to the page in that other "DD" forum that contains post #7 by AlphaWolf that got me over the hump. Basically, despite the fact that the sample cron "root" file says that no passwd file is necessary, I couldnt get it to work without creating one using AlphaWolf's directions in that post. I followed his step by step to the letter and it worked. If you haven't already tried it, do that next. Let us know.

Bob


----------



## jbstix

bdeweese said:


> Hi jb - Btw, even though my crond works just fine now, I got those same parse errors originally. Here is a link: http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37602 to the page in that other "DD" forum that contains post #7 by AlphaWolf that got me over the hump. Basically, despite the fact that the sample cron "root" file says that no passwd file is necessary, I couldnt get it to work without creating one using AlphaWolf's directions in that post. I followed his step by step to the letter and it worked. If you haven't already tried it, do that next. Let us know.
> 
> Bob


Thanks Bob, 
Yeah, I followed those same instructions the other nite.
AlphaWolf is a great contributor to the Tivo community for sure!
Right now I'm reading and figuring out how to convert UTC to EST.
btw- you've got PM.
thanks again man...


----------



## richierich

jbstix, plasmamaniac here from Peachtree City. How are you doing and when can we get together? I know you have been busy. Give me a call if you have the time.


----------



## chippyt

I have dailymail running fine (v.36), but I don't receive any information regarding the space used on my tivo (no graph). I have a HDVR2 with 4.0. Do I need smartctl to get this information or will it work without it?

TIA!

PS I don't get any temp info either.


----------



## thepicman

Did we lose Tivo Onion? His site is 404ing today.


----------



## bdeweese

I tried the .36 version of dailymail just for kicks - got it configured and working, but was missing the tivo temp and uptime info I always had with .35. Is that gone from .36 for some reason, or did I do something wrong? I really like those 2 tidbits of info, so went back to .35 for now.

Thanks! Bob

P.S. jbstix - any luck with cron yet?


----------



## jbstix

bdeweese said:


> I tried the .36 version of dailymail just for kicks - got it configured and working, but was missing the tivo temp and uptime info I always had with .35. Is that gone from .36 for some reason, or did I do something wrong? I really like those 2 tidbits of info, so went back to .35 for now.
> 
> Thanks! Bob
> 
> P.S. jbstix - any luck with cron yet?


Sorry I haven't posted an update yet...
Yes, crond is working now! After some other reading, and a quick crash course in VI- I discovered some of the problem was the dreaded ^M.
And also recreated some files using TextPad. I'm all good now I think.
Set up several different choices: running an app from a command line type entry, and then writing a .sh file to run the app. Just deciding now which one works most effectively and consistantly.
All I really want to run with crond is Dailymail_jazz and fakecall.
Next I will do some research into rsync- as I've heard cool things about it.

thanks for the help, hope everyone is enjoying their hacking...


----------



## Fozzie

bdeweese said:


> I tried the .36 version of dailymail just for kicks - got it configured and working, but was missing the tivo temp and uptime info I always had with .35. Is that gone from .36 for some reason, or did I do something wrong?


I guess you have done something wrong because that info is showing here ok, with v0.36.


----------



## bdeweese

Thanks Fozzie - I'll go retrace my steps.

Bob


----------



## bdeweese

Well once again I'm stumped. I reinstalled .36 and double checked my config file. Everything looks to be in order. When I view the dailmail log it shows that it is getting the uptime and system temp just fine, but this info apparently isn't getting written to th mail. Everything else is fine, including daily call status, cron file, etc.  Anyone have any suggestions or had any similar problems?

Thanks! Bob


----------



## chippyt

That is the exact problem I am having. No temp or space used graph, but I get conflicts, todo list, expiration, hack running, time since last reboot, etc.

I am running .36 and I have a HDVR2 with 4.0.

I also turned on the endpadplus info and nothing is in the e-mail.

PS I have attached my cfg file with my e-mail setup info stripped out.


----------



## bdeweese

chippyt said:


> That is the exact problem I am having. No temp or space used graph, but I get conflicts, todo list, expiration, hack running, time since last reboot, etc.
> 
> I am running .36 and I have a HDVR2 with 4.0.
> 
> I also turned on the endpadplus info and nothing is in the e-mail.
> 
> PS I have attached my cfg file with my e-mail setup info stripped out.


hmmm, mine is slightly different though - I have space graph just fine, endpad plus padding shows, etc. - just no uptime nor temp.

Bob


----------



## gwgw45

thepicman said:


> Did we lose Tivo Onion? His site is 404ing today.


Same here:-(


----------



## cashew1970

OK, 
So who can help me out.....
Tivo Onions site seems to not work......
I really want to install Dailymail....
Does anyone have a link to the software and install info?
I have tried going through all of the pages of the tread.... but it has been driving me crazy!

Cheers people!


----------



## MonTheFish

pm for ya


----------



## gwgw45

MonTheFish said:


> pm for ya


Me too plrese?


----------



## Fozzie

gwgw45 said:


> Me too plrese?


If you read further back in the thread you'll see that I've posted it


----------



## scottdw

Ok I have gotten pretty far by myself but need help. I have a S2 DTIVO hacked to 4.0.1b with TWP 1.1. I am running version 35.6 and put the get_space file in the right place.

Here is where I get stuck:

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 23:03:04 (debugging times specified in gmt)

23:03:04-debug-global variable definition complete
23:03:04-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
23:03:04-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
23:03:04-debug-completed other preperation
23:03:04-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
23:03:04-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
23:03:04-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
23:03:04-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
23:03:04-debug-0 argument(s) found
23:03:04-debug-argument handling complete
23:03:04-debug-start optional message handling
23:03:04-debug-no message file found
23:03:04-debug-end optional message handling
23:03:04-debug-about to start version setting
23:03:04-debug-version3 : >>1<<
23:03:04-debug-uktivo : >>0<<
23:03:04-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
23:03:04-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>3<<
23:03:04-debug-completed version setting
23:03:04-debug-about to include util.itcl
23:03:04-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
23:03:04-debug-index.itcl included
23:03:04-debug-about to identify default recording quality information for space calculations
23:03:04-debug-version 3 specific code
23:03:04-debug-transaction attempt
23:03:04-debug-db open successfully
23:03:04-debug-about to set source directory.
23:03:04-debug-about to call get sizes module.
23:03:04-debug-about to set the now showing directory
23:03:04-debug-version 3 specific code
23:03:04-debug-about to establish timezone offset
23:03:04-debug-transaction attempt
23:03:04-debug-version 3 specific code
23:03:04-debug-db open successfully
23:03:04-debug-db open successfully

I have set version3 false which I would think is correct since I have 4.0.1b and I set it to not send the email: set emailsendrequired false just to see if it would create the file, which it does not. I have not set up the AUTH LOGIN username and password yet but that should not stop it from just creating the file, right??

Where am I getting hung up at??

Thanks,


----------



## Wonder_lander

Is there a simple set of destructions for automating the running of dailymail?

Where to get cron / how to install it / how to configure it etc?


----------



## jbstix

Wonder_lander said:


> Is there a simple set of destructions for automating the running of dailymail?
> 
> Where to get cron / how to install it / how to configure it etc?


Simple...no. It took me about a week to find bits and pieces of accurate info.
It's gonna take alot of reading and searching to find what you need.
S1 or S2- which will determine if you need cron or crond.
Both setup and run differently.
Good luck.


----------



## Wonder_lander

jbstix said:


> Simple...no. It took me about a week to find bits and pieces of accurate info.
> It's gonna take alot of reading and searching to find what you need.
> S1 or S2- which will determine if you need cron or crond.
> Both setup and run differently.
> Good luck.


I'm from the UK so alas only got S1


----------



## jbstix

Wonder_lander said:


> I'm from the UK so alas only got S1


Gotcha...so from what I understand you'll need to use cron and not crond.
PortlandPaw (author of Hackman) says that there is some good info on setting up "cron" on a S1, it seems to be running good for him and others.
Also search over at (the other forum) if you haven't yet.

good luck


----------



## pmk

Wonder_lander said:


> Is there a simple set of destructions for automating the running of dailymail?
> Where to get cron / how to install it / how to configure it etc?


These are the instructions I used to install on my UK TiVo. Credit goes to whoever posted this information in the first place. I can't remember if I have changed anything - if I did it would only be very minor.

The filename I have is called "cron-3.0pl1_TiVo-2.tar.gz" just search without the quotes on Google. The 2nd site [oztivo] has it to download I think - do not know if the link works.

Be careful with this suggestion but I tested by telling it to run dailymail_jazz every 3 minutes just to make sure it was working. I then set it to go off each morning. If the process creates a xxx directory I think this can be deleted after you have copied/moved everything to the correct folder if I remember correctly.

HTH

---------------------------------------

1) copy the xxx.tar.gz file to /var/hack
2) gzip -d xxx.tar.gz to get to the xxx.tar
3) cpio -idu -H tar < xxx.tar which will create a directory of xxx
4) cd xxx to that directory
5) Make everything there executable with chmod 755 *
6) There is a .sh script in the directory, run it with ./xxx.sh which will create a load of subdirectories of /var/hack
7) Copy the crontab file (the text file which sets what cron does) to /var/hack/etc with mv crontab /var/hack/etc/crontab
8) Copy the cron program itself to /var/hack/bin with mv cron /var/hack/bin/cron
9) If you've followed one of the usual hacking guides /var/hack/bin will be in your path so you can now run cron with cron &, if not use /var/hack/bin/cron &
10) Open the /var/etc/crontab file with joe or your preferred editor. The last line is an example cron job wich just modifies a file to see if its working. Delete that line, and to run dailymail.tcl every weekday at 8am add this one:

0 8 * * 1-5 /var/hack/dailymail.tcl &

11) So it survives reboots, add the line
/var/hack/bin/cron &
to rc.sysinit.author


----------



## scottdw

OK I got it working, well kind of.

It is working fine on one of my Tivo's with crond and everything.

On the second Tivo which is setup the same exact way, I cannot get a response back from my ISP when it tries to send the email.

14:22:26-debug---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
14:22:26-debug-body ended
14:22:26-debug-got reply : >>250 Message received: [email protected]<<
14:22:26-debug-message sent
14:22:26-debug-got reply : >><<
14:22:26-debug-disconnect failed

*On the one that is working I get this:*

11:01:34-debug-------------------------------------------------------------------------
11:01:34-debug-body ended
11:01:35-debug-got reply : >>250 Message received: [email protected]<<
11:01:35-debug-message sent
11:01:35-debug-got reply : >>221 out008.verizon.net ESMTP server closing connection<<
11:01:35-debug-disconnected
11:01:35-debug-e-mail sent
11:01:35-debug-html file generation required
11:01:35-debug-about to write html file
11:01:35-debug-building html content
11:01:35-debug-html starts
11:01:35-debug-body starts
11:01:35-debug--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Any idea's on what I can try???


----------



## thepicman

In the email I get from DailyMail_Jazz v0.35, there is a section called Expiration:

When I click on the link "view details" I get this error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_showing '/' ''
expected integer but got ""
while executing
"db $db openid $objectid"
("uplevel" body line 5)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if { [regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $objectid junk fsid subobjid] } {
set showing [db $db openidconstruction $fsid $subobjid]
..."
(procedure "::action_showing" line 25)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

In the same section, when I pick "edit Recording" I get:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_editprogram '/3010125/11' ''
expected integer but got "3010125/11"
while executing
"db $db openid $objectid"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set rec [db $db openid $objectid]
set showing [dbobj $rec get Showing]
set program [dbobj $showing get Program]
set..."
(procedure "::action_editprogram" line 10)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


Any ideas?

TPM


----------



## Wonder_lander

pmk said:


> These are the instructions I used to install on my UK TiVo. Credit goes to whoever posted this information in the first place. I can't remember if I have changed anything - if I did it would only be very minor.
> 
> The filename I have is called "cron-3.0pl1_TiVo-2.tar.gz" just search without the quotes on Google. The 2nd site [oztivo] has it to download I think - do not know if the link works.
> 
> Be careful with this suggestion but I tested by telling it to run dailymail_jazz every 3 minutes just to make sure it was working. I then set it to go off each morning. If the process creates a xxx directory I think this can be deleted after you have copied/moved everything to the correct folder if I remember correctly.
> 
> HTH
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> 1) copy the xxx.tar.gz file to /var/hack
> 2) gzip -d xxx.tar.gz to get to the xxx.tar
> 3) cpio -idu -H tar < xxx.tar which will create a directory of xxx
> 4) cd xxx to that directory
> 5) Make everything there executable with chmod 755 *
> 6) There is a .sh script in the directory, run it with ./xxx.sh which will create a load of subdirectories of /var/hack
> 7) Copy the crontab file (the text file which sets what cron does) to /var/hack/etc with mv crontab /var/hack/etc/crontab
> 8) Copy the cron program itself to /var/hack/bin with mv cron /var/hack/bin/cron
> 9) If you've followed one of the usual hacking guides /var/hack/bin will be in your path so you can now run cron with cron &, if not use /var/hack/bin/cron &
> 10) Open the /var/etc/crontab file with joe or your preferred editor. The last line is an example cron job wich just modifies a file to see if its working. Delete that line, and to run dailymail.tcl every weekday at 8am add this one:
> 
> 0 8 * * 1-5 /var/hack/dailymail.tcl &
> 
> 11) So it survives reboots, add the line
> /var/hack/bin/cron &
> to rc.sysinit.author


That about worked for me but I created a seperate script file for cron to call so that the POOLSIZE thingy could be increased!


----------



## bdeweese

thepicman said:


> In the email I get from DailyMail_Jazz v0.35, there is a section called Expiration:
> 
> When I click on the link "view details" I get this error:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_showing '/' ''
> expected integer but got ""
> while executing
> "db $db openid $objectid"
> ("uplevel" body line 5)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> if { [regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $objectid junk fsid subobjid] } {
> set showing [db $db openidconstruction $fsid $subobjid]
> ..."
> (procedure "::action_showing" line 25)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> 
> In the same section, when I pick "edit Recording" I get:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_editprogram '/3010125/11' ''
> expected integer but got "3010125/11"
> while executing
> "db $db openid $objectid"
> ("uplevel" body line 2)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set rec [db $db openid $objectid]
> set showing [dbobj $rec get Showing]
> set program [dbobj $showing get Program]
> set..."
> (procedure "::action_editprogram" line 10)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> TPM


I get these same errors in the expiration section - all other sections are fine. These are the last couple errors I haven't been able to debug. Anyone else have any ideas for us?

Bob


----------



## polly_x

Hi, can anyone tell me what is causing dailymail jazz to fail from my log below? Does not seem to get far enough to fail on anything but does not work?

Running a UK Tivo with TivoWeb Plus. Networked with cachecard and all working finr other than dailymail.

See Log. (ive replaced proper email addresses with X's

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35 (6th April 2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------started at 00:55:28 (debugging times specified in gmt)

00:55:28-debug-global variable definition complete
00:55:28-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
00:55:28-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
00:55:28-debug-completed other preperation
00:55:28-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >>48<<
00:55:28-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >>xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx<<
00:55:28-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
00:55:28-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
00:55:28-debug-2 argument(s) found
00:55:28-debug-a new hours ahead value found in argument 1
00:55:28-debug-a new recipient e-mail found in argument 2
00:55:28-debug-hours ahead value is now : >>48<<
00:55:28-debug-recipient e-mail value is now : >>xxxxxxxxxxxxxx<<
00:55:28-debug-argument handling complete
00:55:28-debug-start optional message handling
00:55:28-debug-message file found
00:55:28-debug-fsize : >>58<<
00:55:28-debug-line : >>This daily e-mail was generated manually through TiVoWeb.<<
00:55:28-debug-line : >><<
00:55:28-debug-about to delete message file
00:55:28-debug-message file deleted
00:55:28-debug-end optional message handling
00:55:29-debug-about to start version setting
00:55:29-debug-version3 : >>0<<
00:55:29-debug-uktivo : >>1<<
00:55:29-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
00:55:29-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>2.5<<
00:55:29-debug-completed version setting
00:55:29-debug-about to include util.itcl

Any help much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Fozzie

Try the latest version - 0.35.6 ?


----------



## thepicman

Fozzie said:


> Try the latest version - 0.35.6 ?


That was fun to find even with search, you need a hobby, you post too much  ...

Link to post for others

Well crap, I am running .36, I guess that post was for polly and not me. Rats!


----------



## chippyt

.36beta is on page 62 of this thread. That is the newest version I can find.


----------



## pmk

>.36beta is on page 62 of this thread. That is the newest version I can find. 

Would be great if you could post a link or the post number (look for #1234 on every reply) as I only have 33 pages in total in this thread - Im probably displaying more replies per page.


----------



## polly_x

Thanks Picman and Fozzie........Got the latest version and read some of the old posts you pointed me to and got it sorted now.

Now for Cron to automate it!....Wish me luck!

Polly


----------



## thepicman

pmk said:


> >.36beta is on page 62 of this thread. That is the newest version I can find.
> 
> Would be great if you could post a link or the post number (look for #1234 on every reply) as I only have 33 pages in total in this thread - Im probably displaying more replies per page.


I did. 2 posts above this one.


----------



## chippyt

.36beta is in post #1240.

Good Luck!


----------



## thepicman

bdeweese said:


> I get these same errors in the expiration section - all other sections are fine. These are the last couple errors I haven't been able to debug. Anyone else have any ideas for us?
> 
> Bob


TiVo Onion seems to still be alive and his site is back. Mayhaps he will read our posts and offer some insight?

TPM


----------



## tivo-onion

thepicman said:


> TiVo Onion seems to still be alive and his site is back. Mayhaps he will read our posts and offer some insight?
> 
> TPM


Yup, I am around again! I will take a look - although I have to pick up the most recently modified version of the code and see what modifications have been done. I have not been keeping up to speed I am afraid - work has been taking most of my hours recently.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Blahblah2000

Edit: nm - fixed it by just hardcoding tz to -8.


----------



## thepicman

tivo-onion said:


> Yup, I am around again! I will take a look - although I have to pick up the most recently modified version of the code and see what modifications have been done. I have not been keeping up to speed I am afraid - work has been taking most of my hours recently.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Good! Thanks! I am running the last version you had on your site. I have also noticed that I can not longer edit and save the .cfg file through the TWP interface. If I hit save, it causes a reboot by fubar'ing tivosh. I can still edit and save it via command line. This problem started after I replaced an ailing drive, maybe I should start from scratch with Dailmailjazz?

TPM


----------



## uktivo

ok I have a problem setting this up... as follows:

19:45:13-debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Thursday February 24, 2005<<
19:45:13-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>212.23.3.98<<
19:45:15-debug-got reply : >>220 pythagoras.zen.co.uk ESMTP Exim 4.30 Thu, 24 Feb 2005 19:45:15 +0000<<
19:45:15-debug-connected
19:45:16-debug-got reply : >>250 pythagoras.zen.co.uk Hello zen.co.uk [82.70.131.70]<<
19:45:16-debug-helo acknowledged
19:45:16-debug-got reply : >>503 AUTH command used when not advertised<<
19:45:16-debug-username rejected

I have entered the same detailed that my router has to send it's daily email.

Any Ideas?


----------



## scottdw

Did you try it without authenticating???


----------



## scottdw

thepicman said:


> I have also noticed that I can not longer edit and save the .cfg file through the TWP interface. If I hit save, it causes a reboot by fubar'ing tivosh. I can still edit and save it via command line.


I have had this happen to me a few times but not all the time.


----------



## tivo-onion

uktivo said:


> ok I have a problem setting this up... as follows:
> 
> 19:45:13-debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Thursday February 24, 2005<<
> 19:45:13-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>212.23.3.98<<
> 19:45:15-debug-got reply : >>220 pythagoras.zen.co.uk ESMTP Exim 4.30 Thu, 24 Feb 2005 19:45:15 +0000<<
> 19:45:15-debug-connected
> 19:45:16-debug-got reply : >>250 pythagoras.zen.co.uk Hello zen.co.uk [82.70.131.70]<<
> 19:45:16-debug-helo acknowledged
> 19:45:16-debug-got reply : >>503 AUTH command used when not advertised<<
> 19:45:16-debug-username rejected
> 
> I have entered the same detailed that my router has to send it's daily email.
> 
> Any Ideas?


You may want to try communicating with your mailserver manally, to see where it falls over - I always found it to be useful.

1. Open a cmd window
2. type "telnet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx 25" where xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is your mail server's id
3. type "HELO xxxxxxx.xxx" where xxxxxxx.xxx is your email domain like "google.com"
4. you should recieve a 250-xxxxxxxxxx response which is positive.
5. type "AUTH LOGIN xxxxxxxxxxxx" where 
xxxxxxxxxxxx is your base64 encoded username
6. you should recieve a 334-xxxxxxxxxx response which is positive
7. type "xxxxxxxxxxx" where xxxxxxxxxxx is your base64 encoded password
8. you should recieve a 235-xxxxxxxxxxxxx response which is positive

Based on what you say is should fall over at some point in this process. If so, try an EHLO instead of a HELO and see if that works. It should at least give you some information as to whether the mail server supports authentication. Hopefully this will give some hints as to what is wrong,

cheers

Chris

P.S. Make sure you are base64 encoding your username and password, and not using plain text. You can find encoding engines on the web by searching google - one I found was http://www.motobit.com/util/base64-decoder-encoder.asp


----------



## tivo-onion

thepicman said:


> Good! Thanks! I am running the last version you had on your site. I have also noticed that I can not longer edit and save the .cfg file through the TWP interface. If I hit save, it causes a reboot by fubar'ing tivosh. I can still edit and save it via command line. This problem started after I replaced an ailing drive, maybe I should start from scratch with Dailmailjazz?
> 
> TPM


I have to say that I have never had this problem. Could it be something to do with the permissons of the cfg file, or the directory that the file in. The module also makes a backup of the original file. so it could be that permissions need to be set correctly for the directory. I am sure there are greater wizards of linux/unix out there to offer you some more advice on this though,

cheers

Chris


----------



## richkeys

can anyone help me get daily mail working? this is what happens...

TiVo: {/var/hack} % dailymail_jazz.tcl


------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.30 (24/02/2004) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>2<<

debug-global variable definition complete
..... lots of de-bugging...
debug-about to run ps
couldn't execute "/var/hack/bin/ps": permission denied
while executing
"exec $shellcmd x"
(procedure "gettempuptime" line 41)
invoked from within
"gettempuptime"
(procedure "outputSection" line 33)
invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2713)
TiVo: {/var/hack} %
TiVo: {/var/hack} %


----------



## tivo-onion

richkeys said:


> can anyone help me get daily mail working? this is what happens...
> 
> debug-about to run ps
> couldn't execute "/var/hack/bin/ps": permission denied
> while executing
> "exec $shellcmd x"
> (procedure "gettempuptime" line 41)
> invoked from within
> "gettempuptime"
> (procedure "outputSection" line 33)
> invoked from within
> "outputSection 4"
> (file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2713)


It looks to me that you do not have the "ps" module in the correct location, or that it does not have the correct permissions on it. Ensure that the "ps" module is in the /var/hack/bin directory and ensure that you have performed a chmod 755 on it. Then try again,

cheers

Chris


----------



## richkeys

will try... i'll let you know how i get on?

in the meantime where do i set up all the sail server info? do i have to get daily mail working first?


----------



## richkeys

getting there now got

debug-about to run ps
debug-ps run
debug-hack found >>tnlited<<
debug-hack found >>tivoweb<<
debug-hack found >>tivoftp<<
debug-hack found >>tserver<<
debug-email required
debug-about to send mail
debug-entered sendmail procedure
debug-variable check:
debug-mailserver : >>xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx<<
debug-domain : >>myemaildomain.com<<
debug-recipient : >>[email protected]<<
debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Friday February 25, 2005<<
debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx<<
couldn't open socket: host is unreachable
while executing
"socket $mailserver 25"
(procedure "sendmail" line 22)
invoked from within
"sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "TiVo status e-mail for [clock format [
clock seconds] -format {%A %B %d, %Y} -gmt true]" $message"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 2753)
TiVo: {/var/hack} %
TiVo: {/var/hack} %


----------



## tivo-onion

richkeys said:


> will try... i'll let you know how i get on?
> 
> in the meantime where do i set up all the sail server info? do i have to get daily mail working first?


sail server???


----------



## tivo-onion

Hi,

I have fixed some of the bugs discussed in the forums and made a few minor modifications to the 0.36 beta module updated by kautrey. The new version is available for download on my site (which should be up and running).

The changes for v0.37 beta are as follows:

+ Modified expiry section to:
-----+ provide a "None" line item if nothing found - previously was blank
-----+ provide correct links from "view details" and "edit recording" hyperlinks
-----+ specify correct channel call signs
+ Removed "re-order season passes" hyperlink
+ Added mempool expansion capability

There are changes to the dailymail_jazz.tcl, dailymail.cfg and dailymail_jazz.sh modules. You can find it @ http://deepinthejungle.servehttp.com/TiVo/DailyMail_Module.htm.

Any issues or comments let me know in this thread,

cheers

Chris


----------



## richkeys

do i need to download your version to fix my problem or can i get this version that i've already installed working?


----------



## tivo-onion

richkeys said:


> do i need to download your version to fix my problem or can i get this version that i've already installed working?


I don't know that you have a problem - you just have to set-up your mail server details in the cfg file correctly? Unless you have a problem that is solved by the items I describe in the body of my last post, you should be fine with your current version

cheers

Chris


----------



## mbriody

scottdw said:


> I have also noticed that I can not longer edit and save the .cfg file through the TWP interface. If I hit save, it causes a reboot by fubar'ing tivosh. I can still edit and save it via command line.


I had this happen to me during file saves in the Hackman module. I'm pretty sure it is memory-related. It was cured by using a fragment of TCL code to 'adjust the memory commitment'.

See the Hackman support thread on the DD forum for details of the problem and the fix.


----------



## richkeys

got this far

debug-recipient : >>[email protected]<<
debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Friday February 25, 2005<<
debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>216.200.145.17<<
debug-got reply : >>220 pmta01.mta.everyone.net ESMTP EON-AUTHRELAY<<
debug-connected
debug-got reply : >>250 pmta01.mta.everyone.net<<
debug-helo acknowledged
debug-got reply : >>250 Sender okay<<
debug-from acknowledged
debug-got reply : >>554 Recipient Rejected: Relay access denied<<
debug-connection rejected

do i need to see hackman support thread?


----------



## scottdw

Your outgoing mailserver does not allow relaying. Is that your home isp's smtp server, if not try that one.


----------



## uktivo

scottdw said:


> Did you try it without authenticating???


many thanks, this sorted it. Now fully working ACE!


----------



## tivo-onion

If you do not authenticate with your mailserver, very often you may only send emails within the same domain. To relay to an external address you will probably need to formally authenticate with yiur mail server / providor. You will need to set the authreq (2.6) to true and set the base65 encoded login variables username_base64 (2.6.1) and password_base64 (2.6.2) appropriately in teh cfg filr. See an earlier post of mine for a link where you can get your details base64 encoded. Then try again.


----------



## richkeys

got daily mail working - thanks for your help. All I need to do now is set up Cron


----------



## scottdw

richkeys said:


> got daily mail working - thanks for your help. All I need to do now is set up Cron


Glad I could help.....if it was me that helped


----------



## scottdw

This is what I am getting:

14:15:30-debug-entered sendmail procedure
14:15:30-debug-variable check:
14:15:30-debug-mailserver : >>206.46.232.12<<
14:15:30-debug-domain : >>verizon.net<<
14:15:30-debug-recipient : >>[email protected]<<
14:15:30-debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Friday February 25, 2005<<
14:15:30-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>206.46.232.12<<
14:15:30-debug-got reply : >>220 vms040pub.verizon.net -- Server ESMTP (Sun Java System Messaging Server 6.2 HotFix 0.04 (built Dec 24 2004))<<
14:15:30-debug-connected
14:15:30-debug-got reply : >>250 vms040pub.verizon.net OK, [70.22.7.47].<<
14:15:30-debug-helo acknowledged
14:15:30-debug-got reply : >>501 5.5.0 Invalid input (Invalid authentication protocol).<<
14:15:30-debug-username rejected

Not sure what the Invalid authentication protocol is. Maybe verizon changed something in their authentication that is not compatible with DailyMail.

Any ideas??


----------



## thepicman

mbriody said:


> I had this happen to me during file saves in the Hackman module. I'm pretty sure it is memory-related. It was cured by using a fragment of TCL code to 'adjust the memory commitment'.
> 
> See the Hackman support thread on the DD forum for details of the problem and the fix.


*mbriody:*

Thanks, I will check with PP.



tivo-onion said:


> I have fixed some of the bugs discussed in the forums and made a few minor modifications to the 0.36 beta module updated by kautrey. The new version is available for download on my site (which should be up and running).


*Tivo-onion*

Cool! Have /dl and will install later today

TPM


----------



## scottdw

thepicman,

Let me know if this solves your problem, please


----------



## scottdw

OK I am starting to get somewhere slowly.
I dropped verizon as my smtp server and am trying to use DynDNS. I set eveything up and was getting a username rejected. I followed the suggestion earlier by tivo-onion to try ehlo instead of helo and it worked:

18:27:50-debug-entered sendmail procedure
18:27:50-debug-variable check:
18:27:50-debug-mailserver : >>63.208.196.171<<
18:27:50-debug-domain : >>mailhop.org<<
18:27:50-debug-recipient : >>[email protected]<<
18:27:50-debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Friday February 25, 2005<<
18:27:50-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>63.208.196.171<<
18:27:50-debug-got reply (multi-line) : >>220- This is a private server for DynDNS.org MailHop Outbound customers.<<
18:27:50-debug-got reply (multi-line) : >>220- See http://www.mailhop.org/outbound/ for details.<<
18:27:50-debug-got reply (multi-line) : >>220 All Access Is Logged. Authorized Users Only.<<
18:27:50-debug-got reply : >>220 All Access Is Logged. Authorized Users Only.<<
18:27:50-debug-connected
18:27:50-debug-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-SIZE 10485760<<
18:27:50-debug-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-PIPELINING<<
18:27:50-debug-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN<<
18:27:50-debug-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-STARTTLS<<
18:27:50-debug-got reply (multi-line) : >>250 HELP<<
18:27:50-debug-got reply : >>250 HELP<<
18:27:50-debug-helo acknowledged
18:27:50-debug-got reply : >>334 UGFzc3dvcmQ6<<
18:27:50-debug-username accepted
18:27:50-debug-got reply : >>235 Authentication succeeded<<
18:27:50-debug-password accepted
18:27:50-debug-got reply : >>250 OK<<
18:27:50-debug-from acknowledged
18:27:50-debug-got reply : >>250 Accepted<<
18:27:50-debug-to acknowledged
18:27:50-debug-got reply : >>354 Enter message, ending with "." on a line by itself<<
18:27:50-debug-sending message
18:27:50-debug-building header
18:27:50-debug-about to set recipient
18:27:50-debug-recipient set
18:27:50-debug-building content
18:27:50-debug-html starts
18:27:50-debug-body starts
18:27:50-debug-----------------------------------------

and everything seems fine but the processing just stops. Here is the end of the log:

border="0"
width="1"
height="12"
vspace="0"
hspace="0"
alt="Drive usage is at 3.7%.
Total drive space is 64 Gb.
Actual space used is 2 Gb."
>[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
[/TD][/TR]
[/TABLE]

Conflicts
No
unresolvable
conflicts
occur
in
the
next
48
hours.

Rejected
Recordings
The
following
programs
were
not
recorded
in
the
last
48
hours
:

At this point I get an email but it is only the first line or two.

See attached image..sorry the pic is a little crappy, let me know if you need a better one.

It does not create the html file on the tivo either.
Seems to me like it is timing out for some reason but I do not know why.

Also it does not always seem to be the same place where it stops processing.

Help


----------



## Fozzie

Could be the mempool issue? Set 4.23 of the .cfg to true and retry.


----------



## chippyt

I just tried .37beta and I finally got a space used graph. Unfortunately it says: 

No SMART errors detected on drive A (or drive B, if equipped) Usage is at 1.3%. 

But, I know I am using more space than 1.3% and the tivowebplus info area says I am using 44%. 

Any ideas? 

TIA!


----------



## scottdw

I am running the latest 35 beta, 35.6 I believe, and mine has the graph and says I am only using 3.4% but I know I am using much more as well. Could it be a UK/US problem or a SA/Dtivo issue. I am in the US with a S2 Dtivo unit if that helps.

By the way in case I did not mention it, AWESOME program :up: :up: :up:


----------



## scottdw

Fozzie said:


> Could be the mempool issue? Set 4.23 of the .cfg to true and retry.


Thanks Fozzie I will try that.

Now what just happened was I was editing my cfg file and my tivo rebooted, which hopefully will be fixed with what Fozzie posted or with what mbriody posted earlier. After the reboot both my tivo's sent the email fine with no changes made to the cfg, other than the reboot.

So does that confirm a memory problem that should be fixed with the above?

Editing the cfg does not always reboot the tivo but I was working with it alot to day which I why I am leaning towards a memory issue.

Sorry if I am being a pain but I love this app and am so close to getting it to work right for me!!!!

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## tivo-onion

scottdw & chippyt,

I would interested to see what it says in your logfile regarding space. Look for information like:

17:14:22-debug-calculating disk usage
17:14:32-debug-actual space free = 168 gig
17:14:32-debug-actual space on disks = 213 gig
17:14:32-debug-actual % used = 79.0%

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

scottdw said:


> and everything seems fine but the processing just stops. Here is the end of the log:
> next
> 48
> hours.
> 
> Rejected
> Recordings
> The
> following
> programs
> were
> not
> recorded
> in
> the
> last
> 48
> hours
> :
> 
> At this point I get an email but it is only the first line or two.
> 
> Also it does not always seem to be the same place where it stops processing.
> 
> Help


I think you must be using a very old version of the module - the log has not spewed out the ful html for quite some time. I would recommend downloading the most recent version and installing, this uses a different approach to building up the html file and may work much better for you. Visit my site to download it,

cheers

Chris


----------



## chippyt

tivo-onion,

Thanks for looking into this issue. Here is the relevant portion of my log file from .37beta:

19:09:01-debug-checking S.M.A.R.T. status
19:09:02-debug-SMART command did not successfully run on disk A - check path & setup.
19:09:02-debug-SMART command did not successfully run on disk B - check path & setup - or you do not have a second hard drive.
19:09:02-debug-calculating disk usage
19:09:06-debug-actual space free = 0 gig
19:09:06-debug-actual space on disks = 29 gig
19:09:06-debug-actual % used = 1.3%
19:09:06-debug-building usage diagram

Edit: One thing to note is smartctl is not running on my machine. Not sure if it is needed for the disk usage graph.


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> tivo-onion,
> 
> Thanks for looking into this issue. Here is the relevant portion of my log file from .37beta:
> 
> 19:09:01-debug-checking S.M.A.R.T. status
> 19:09:02-debug-SMART command did not successfully run on disk A - check path & setup.
> 19:09:02-debug-SMART command did not successfully run on disk B - check path & setup - or you do not have a second hard drive.
> 19:09:02-debug-calculating disk usage
> 19:09:06-debug-actual space free = 0 gig
> 19:09:06-debug-actual space on disks = 29 gig
> 19:09:06-debug-actual % used = 1.3%
> 19:09:06-debug-building usage diagram
> 
> Edit: One thing to note is smartctl is not running on my machine. Not sure if it is needed for the disk usage graph.


How much disk space do you actually have in the machine and how much is actually used? I am just trying to get an idea of how much it is off by?

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> tivo-onion,
> 
> Thanks for looking into this issue. Here is the relevant portion of my log file from .37beta:
> 
> 19:09:01-debug-checking S.M.A.R.T. status
> 19:09:02-debug-SMART command did not successfully run on disk A - check path & setup.
> 19:09:02-debug-SMART command did not successfully run on disk B - check path & setup - or you do not have a second hard drive.
> 19:09:02-debug-calculating disk usage
> 19:09:06-debug-actual space free = 0 gig
> 19:09:06-debug-actual space on disks = 29 gig
> 19:09:06-debug-actual % used = 1.3%
> 19:09:06-debug-building usage diagram
> 
> Edit: One thing to note is smartctl is not running on my machine. Not sure if it is needed for the disk usage graph.


Smartctl is not required.

I have thrown together a variant of 0.37 beta with lots of extra debugging on the space side of things. If you could execute this with level three logging, then package up the log file and attach it on a post in the forum I would appreciate it. Please note, this module is for a quick test only and does not have any longevity - please make sure you replace afterwards with your original copy of 0.37 beta.

cheers

Chris


----------



## chippyt

I have attached the log file from the quickie tester program with level 3 logging. Also here is my tivowebplus info regarding disk space used (not formatted):

User Space
Expired Invisible 54 1135 MB 3.1% 27:00:04
Expired Season Pass 7 6668 MB 17.9% 7:20:12
Expired Single 1 512 MB 1.4% 0:25:00
Season Pass 2 1904 MB 5.1% 2:08:04
Invisible 1 21 MB 0.1% 0:30:01
Live Cache 2 512 MB 1.4% 0:12:00
Used User Space 67 10752 MB 28.9% 37:35:21

Reserved Space
Expired Tivo Clips 36 4851 MB 13.0% 5:35:59
Tivo Clips 1 88 MB 0.2% 0:07:02
Used Reserved Space 37 4939 MB 13.3% 5:43:01

Space Summary
Total Space - 37197 MB 100.0% 68:03:29
Total Used 104 15691 MB 42.2% 43:18:22
Total Free - 21506 MB 57.8% 39:20:55
Deleted** 21 19744 MB 53.1% 21:15:11


----------



## sanderton

tivo-onion said:


> Yup, I am around again!


Welcome back! As you will have seen there have been quite a few questions in your absence!


----------



## uktivo

ooops I broke it

I had it working in the previous release. Copied up the new v0.37 version and re-edited the cfg file. I now get the following:

07:23:51-debug-subject: >>TiVo Status: TiVo 1<<
07:23:51-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>mailhost.zen.co.uk<<


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> I have attached the log file from the quickie tester program with level 3 logging. Also here is my tivowebplus info regarding disk space used (not formatted):
> 
> User Space
> Expired Invisible 54 1135 MB 3.1% 27:00:04
> Expired Season Pass 7 6668 MB 17.9% 7:20:12
> Expired Single 1 512 MB 1.4% 0:25:00
> Season Pass 2 1904 MB 5.1% 2:08:04
> Invisible 1 21 MB 0.1% 0:30:01
> Live Cache 2 512 MB 1.4% 0:12:00
> Used User Space 67 10752 MB 28.9% 37:35:21
> 
> Reserved Space
> Expired Tivo Clips 36 4851 MB 13.0% 5:35:59
> Tivo Clips 1 88 MB 0.2% 0:07:02
> Used Reserved Space 37 4939 MB 13.3% 5:43:01
> 
> Space Summary
> Total Space - 37197 MB 100.0% 68:03:29
> Total Used 104 15691 MB 42.2% 43:18:22
> Total Free - 21506 MB 57.8% 39:20:55
> Deleted** 21 19744 MB 53.1% 21:15:11


Thanks chippyt - there is obviously something very wrong here - I think that the "space" code needs a major revamp. Could somebody please zip up and post the .itcl module that evaluates all this space information in tivowebplus. I can then inspect and harvest to fix the dailymail module. It seems the old code is not up to the job any more for more recent tivos or tivo software versions.

Thanks for your assistance,

best regards

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

uktivo said:


> ooops I broke it
> 
> I had it working in the previous release. Copied up the new v0.37 version and re-edited the cfg file. I now get the following:
> 
> 07:23:51-debug-subject: >>TiVo Status: TiVo 1<<
> 07:23:51-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>mailhost.zen.co.uk<<


Looks like a co-incidental mail server provider availability problem. Nothing in the mail area was updated from 0.36. Let me know if it persists,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

sanderton said:


> Welcome back! As you will have seen there have been quite a few questions in your absence!


Cheers .... I am already getting it in the neck from the wife for spending too much time on this - must build up a thicker skin


----------



## uktivo

tivo-onion said:


> Looks like a co-incidental mail server provider availability problem. Nothing in the mail area was updated from 0.36. Let me know if it persists,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


There are no mail server problems, I have tried it a few times and I can send mail through the mail server normally.

my cfg as follows:


----------



## tivo-onion

uktivo said:


> There are no mail server problems, I have tried it a few times and I can send mail through the mail server normally.
> 
> my cfg as follows:


I have noted you are you are using a domain rather than an ip address for your mail providor. Try using the domain ip address instead which should be 212.23.3.98,

If the problem persists, try connecting manually by opening a cmd window and typing:

telnet 212.23.3.98 25

and see if you get a connection.

Hmmm.....

Just as a matter of interest I have tried:

telnet mailhost.zen.co.uk 25

and the connection fails with:

Connecting To mailhost.zen.co.uk...Could not open connection to the host, on port 25: Connect failed

I have also tried:

telnet 212.23.3.98 25

and that fails also with:

Connecting To 212.23.3.98...Could not open connection to the host, on port 25: Connect failed

Presuming you gave me the correct mailsever domain/address I am not sure what the problem is here. Anyone else help?

cheers

Chris


----------



## uktivo

changed the mailhost to the IP and it worked. Zen only accept mail connections from its own IP's.

Thanks for your help


----------



## chippyt

tivo-onion,

Here is the info.itcl file from tivowebplus 1.1pre2.

Thanks!


----------



## scottdw

tivo-onion said:


> I think you must be using a very old version of the module - the log has not spewed out the ful html for quite some time. I would recommend downloading the most recent version and installing, this uses a different approach to building up the html file and may work much better for you. Visit my site to download it,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


I am running 35.6 and it seems fine after I rebooted but I have a feeling it will be a problem again soon. Does it sound memory related, should I try 37 with the mempool option??


----------



## tivo-onion

scottdw said:


> I am running 35.6 and it seems fine after I rebooted but I have a feeling it will be a problem again soon. Does it sound memory related, should I try 37 with the mempool option??


I would try 37 anyway, without the mempool option initially. You can always switch it on later if necessary,

cheers

Chris


----------



## scottdw

Will do.

.38 looks like it's going to be awesome.


----------



## essjay

I have tried every version of DM I can find (including 37), tried several different email providers (yes they do send with Telnet) and still I can't get an email out of DM! A part of the file log and hyperterminal output reads as seen in the attachment.

Iam convinced it has something to do with the coding but I am not a coder. Maybe there is another command which needs to accompany 'socket'? Maybe I am missing a file? This is a S2 (MIPS) machine. Help!!


----------



## tivo-onion

I cannot tell whether you have obscured your mail server ip address in the attached text file, or you have inadvertently not populated it correctly in the config file. Make sure that you have populated variable 2.1 with your correct mail service providor ip address.

Also, ensure that variables 2.2 and 2.4 are set up as in the following example:

## (2.2) The domain associated to the mailserver :
## If this is not correct then it is unlikely that you mailserver will accept the incoming e-mail.
set domain "fantastic.net"

## (2.4) The e-mail address that the daily e-mail will be marked as from :
## This may need to be set to a valid e-mail address if your ISP requires it, most don't.
set sender "[email protected]$domain" 

Sorry if I am teaching you to suck eggs, but I cannot tell from your generated output how much has been obscured by you before publishing,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> tivo-onion,
> 
> Here is the info.itcl file from tivowebplus 1.1pre2.
> 
> Thanks!


thanks


----------



## essjay

Definitely a lesson in sucking eggs. I did everything possible not to obscure the post but this #@!^& website wouldn't let me post it with the details intact. Seems I haven't yet met my "5 posts probation" to prevent spam!

I have everything set as you suggest, but no joy. Message is always same...

couldn't open socket: network is unreachable
while executing
"socket -myaddr $tivoip $mailserver 25"
(procedure "sendmail" line 24)
invoked from within
"sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "TiVo Status: $tivoName" $htmlfilename"

btw, the above message is EXACTLY as I get back.

Telnet over SMTP works fine with same settings as config file.

How about a delay to wait for reply? Can I re-code with Telnet type code? Any suggestions? Thanks.
-SJ


----------



## tivo-onion

essjay said:


> Definitely a lesson in sucking eggs. I did everything possible not to obscure the post but this #@!^& website wouldn't let me post it with the details intact. Seems I haven't yet met my "5 posts probation" to prevent spam!
> 
> I have everything set as you suggest, but no joy. Message is always same...
> 
> couldn't open socket: network is unreachable
> while executing
> "socket -myaddr $tivoip $mailserver 25"
> (procedure "sendmail" line 24)
> invoked from within
> "sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "TiVo Status: $tivoName" $htmlfilename"
> 
> btw, the above message is EXACTLY as I get back.
> 
> Telnet over SMTP works fine with same settings as config file.
> 
> How about a delay to wait for reply? Can I re-code with Telnet type code? Any suggestions? Thanks.
> -SJ


 can you zip up and send me your full log file please,

cheers

Chrs


----------



## thepicman

tivo-onion said:


> Hi,
> 
> + Modified expiry section to:
> -----+ provide a "None" line item if nothing found - previously was blank
> -----+ provide correct links from "view details" and "edit recording" hyperlinks
> -----+
> Any issues or comments let me know in this thread,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Some things seem to be working better, others, not. It now correctly displays EPP and smart for possible B drive as well as space left.

The TO DO and Expiration section hyperlinks do absolutely nothing when clicked.? What is the http*L* for?


----------



## tivo-onion

thepicman said:


> Some things seem to be working better, others, not. It now correctly displays EPP and smart for possible B drive as well as space left.
> 
> The TO DO and Expiration section hyperlinks do absolutely nothing when clicked.? What is the http*L* for?


The TO DO section hyperlinks have not been touched - so I am unsure why you are suddenly having problems with those. It sounds like you may not have set the 8.1 variable correctly in the config file:

## {8.1) The url of the tivo, required if you have enabled hyperlinks (no forward slash at end 
## required)
set dmailTivoURL "https://www.mytivo.com:1234"

cheers

Chris


----------



## thepicman

tivo-onion said:


> The TO DO section hyperlinks have not been touched - so I am unsure why you are suddenly having problems with those. It sounds like you may not have set the 8.1 variable correctly in the config file:
> 
> ## {8.1) The url of the tivo, required if you have enabled hyperlinks (no forward slash at end
> ## required)
> set dmailTivoURL "https://www.mytivo.com:1234"
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Actually, I am an idiot.  My programmer wife found my error by looking at my last post. I had typo'd

#################################################################################################
## (8) WEB URLS AND LOCATIONS FOR TIVO AND GRAPHICS
##

## {8.1) The url of the tivo, required if you have enabled hyperlinks (no forward slash at end 
## required)
set dmailTivoURL "http*L*//192.168.1.106" instead of a colon.

Sorry to have wasted your time


----------



## tivo-onion

thepicman said:


> Actually, I am an idiot.  My programmer wife found my error by looking at my last post. I had typo'd
> 
> #################################################################################################
> ## (8) WEB URLS AND LOCATIONS FOR TIVO AND GRAPHICS
> ##
> 
> ## {8.1) The url of the tivo, required if you have enabled hyperlinks (no forward slash at end
> ## required)
> set dmailTivoURL "http*L*//192.168.1.106" instead of a colon.
> 
> Sorry to have wasted your time


Actually, I think it was my typo in the blank cfg file - you just missed it when updating the file. Sorry!


----------



## bdeweese

I have .37 working fine with the following exception - the hours up time and temperature that used to show at the bottom, right before the cron section, doesn't show up. Everything else is intact. If I go back to .35 that info is there - as soon as I go to .36 or .37 that info is missing. It shows fine when I click on the info section. The expiry links now work fine so this is the only prob left for me that I am aware of.

Bob


----------



## cbemoore

I've just installed DailyMail_jazz for the first time (I'm using the .37 Beta) but I can't get it to work properly. The log file doesn't show an error message - instead it just seems to hang as follows:

19:48:54-debug-checking for new messages in tivo central
19:48:56-debug-GENERATING OUTPUT SECTION >>1<<
19:48:56-debug-GENERATING TO-DO LIST
19:48:56-debug-compiling to do list
19:48:56-debug-need to look for overlapping programs with endpad
19:49:00-debug-26 items to investigate for endpad programme overlapping
19:49:00-debug--------------------------------------
19:49:00-debug-item: 1
19:49:00-debug-item status : >>Record<<
19:49:00-debug--------------------------------------
..
and lots more similar entries for items 2 to 25
..
19:49:01-debug--------------------------------------
19:49:01-debug-item: 26
19:49:01-debug-check start time overlap for back-to-back suggestions
19:49:01-debug-suggestion equalisation is on - back-to-back suggestions allowed
19:49:01-debug-item status : >>Record<<
19:49:01-debug-starting main to-do loop

Does anyone have any idea why its not entering the "main to-do loop"?

In case its relevant, I'm using TivoWebPlus, I've set graphicson to false in the .cfg file, and I haven't saved any of the graphics files to a web server.

Cheers guys
Chris


----------



## cbemoore

cbemoore said:


> I've just installed DailyMail_jazz for the first time (I'm using the .37 Beta) but I can't get it to work properly. The log file doesn't show an error message - instead it just seems to hang as follows:
> 
> 19:48:54-debug-checking for new messages in tivo central
> 19:48:56-debug-GENERATING OUTPUT SECTION >>1<<
> 19:48:56-debug-GENERATING TO-DO LIST
> 19:48:56-debug-compiling to do list
> 19:48:56-debug-need to look for overlapping programs with endpad
> 19:49:00-debug-26 items to investigate for endpad programme overlapping
> 19:49:00-debug--------------------------------------
> 19:49:00-debug-item: 1
> 19:49:00-debug-item status : >>Record<<
> 19:49:00-debug--------------------------------------
> ..
> and lots more similar entries for items 2 to 25
> ..
> 19:49:01-debug--------------------------------------
> 19:49:01-debug-item: 26
> 19:49:01-debug-check start time overlap for back-to-back suggestions
> 19:49:01-debug-suggestion equalisation is on - back-to-back suggestions allowed
> 19:49:01-debug-item status : >>Record<<
> 19:49:01-debug-starting main to-do loop
> 
> Does anyone have any idea why its not entering the "main to-do loop"?
> 
> In case its relevant, I'm using TivoWebPlus, I've set graphicson to false in the .cfg file, and I haven't saved any of the graphics files to a web server.
> 
> Cheers guys
> Chris


Just managed to fix the above problem by setting dmailShowSuggestions to false in the .cfg file (although I haven't a clue why that fixes it!). Anyone got any ideas?

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

bdeweese said:


> I have .37 working fine with the following exception - the hours up time and temperature that used to show at the bottom, right before the cron section, doesn't show up. Everything else is intact. If I go back to .35 that info is there - as soon as I go to .36 or .37 that info is missing. It shows fine when I click on the info section. The expiry links now work fine so this is the only prob left for me that I am aware of.
> 
> Bob


This is a small bug. Will fix it in .38,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

cbemoore said:


> Just managed to fix the above problem by setting dmailShowSuggestions to false in the .cfg file (although I haven't a clue why that fixes it!). Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> Chris


May be a memory problem, try setting the memoryexpansionreq (4.?) variable to true in the config file - and try again,

cheers

Chris


----------



## cbemoore

Just tried that and still doesn't work! I'll leave dmailShowSuggestions set to false for the moment, while I fix my next problem....

Everything now seems to work correctly until right at the end. For some reason the data isn't being sent correctly to my mail server:

10:38:20-debug-got reply : >>354 Enter message, ending with "." on a line by itself<<
10:38:20-debug-sending message
10:38:20-debug-building header
10:38:20-debug-about to set recipient
10:38:20-debug-recipient set
10:38:20-debug-building content
10:38:20-debug-html starts
10:43:20-debug-got reply : >>421 xxxxx.xxx.xxx SMTP incoming data timeout - closing connection.<<
10:43:20-debug-sending failed

(The SMTP server is correct in the log, but I've hidden it since I'm posting on a public forum).

Look like my mail server never receives the file, and times out after 5 minutes.

I *think* the html file isn't being generated correctly - I've set up a symbolic link to /var/tmp as suggested in the readme file, but I can't see an html file in /var/tmp. Do I have to set /var/tmp to be writeable? And how would I do that?

Go easy on me - I'm a complete Linux newbie (I'd never used it before yesterday, but hacking a Tivo sure helps you to learn fast!!)

Cheers for your help so far,
Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

cbemoore said:


> I *think* the html file isn't being generated correctly - I've set up a symbolic link to /var/tmp as suggested in the readme file, but I can't see an html file in /var/tmp. Do I have to set /var/tmp to be writeable? And how would I do that?
> 
> Chris


In the config file, set the "htmlfilerequired" variable to true. The file will then by kept once the module is complete and you should be able to have a look at it and possibly confirm your suspicions.


----------



## cbemoore

Hmm - so near yet so far! The html file is definitely being generated correctly (thanks for the tip), but my mail server isn't receiving it (see the above log). Any idea what I can try next?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## ash_bluewomble

Just a silly little thing...

Is there an option in the config file to change the dailymail message subject in 0.37 from:
"TiVo Status: TiVo" 

back to the old (0.35 version) :

"TiVo status email for Wednesday March 02, 2005"
(or indeed anything which is unique for each day)

I get my messages sent to my gmail account -- if all the messages have the same subject, gmail puts them all in the same thread... it also starts hiding random bits of them, assuming it is quoted text. So it is better for me if each dailymail has a unique subject.

Of course, I'm happy to modify the code myself, but I thought it would be nice to have some kind of option in the config file if there wasn't one already...


----------



## tivo-onion

ash_bluewomble said:


> Just a silly little thing...
> 
> Is there an option in the config file to change the dailymail message subject in 0.37 from:
> "TiVo Status: TiVo"
> 
> back to the old (0.35 version) :
> 
> "TiVo status email for Wednesday March 02, 2005"
> (or indeed anything which is unique for each day)


I'll add an option for v0.38,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

cbemoore said:


> Hmm - so near yet so far! The html file is definitely being generated correctly (thanks for the tip), but my mail server isn't receiving it (see the above log). Any idea what I can try next?
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


I am not sure about this one. I have not encountered this problem before. Has anyone else had this problem? Can anyone else help?

cheers

Chris


----------



## Blahblah2000

Ok, i'm at a loss. My dailymail_jazz was working fine until sunday, now it is failing. I am attaching the log (I've obscured any email address, etc).

I don't see any obvious errors. If you look at the very bottom, it appears that the email is getting generated properly, except for the error at the very top of the email:

"Last
daily
call
failed
with
error
of
."

When I receive the email, it stops after that error message.

Anyone have any idea what could be failing?

Thanks.

Edit: removed attachment now that I've gotten some feedback.


----------



## tivo-onion

Blahblah2000 said:


> Ok, i'm at a loss. My dailymail_jazz was working fine until sunday, now it is failing. I am attaching the log (I've obscured any email address, etc).
> 
> I don't see any obvious errors. If you look at the very bottom, it appears that the email is getting generated properly, except for the error at the very top of the email:
> 
> "Last
> daily
> call
> failed
> with
> error
> of
> ."
> 
> When I receive the email, it stops after that error message.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what could be failing?
> 
> Thanks.


It seems your mailserver has suddently started to object to the "quit" command. Don't know why - but as a result the dailymail module aborts at that stage - which is not a major problem as the email has already been sent. I will put a small fix in v0.38 to cope with a non-fatal failure of the "quit" command - we do not really need to fail fatally at that point.

I am not sure why there is no phone failure message displayed - I have not seen that before. I would inspect your TiVo setup on your TV and see what the failure message is there. Anyone else seen this?

cheers

Chri


----------



## Blahblah2000

Well, that's the thing - I recieve the email, but all I get is that message about the last daily call failed. The email doesn't include all the other stuff that it looks like was generated correctly when producing the email body.

I have the phone line plugged in for elseed, and I'm running fakecall.tcl via cron (since I'm running 4.01b on a DTivo). It appears to be running correctly, but I'll try running it manually to see if that fixes the problem.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## scottdw

This is exactly what mine was doing, pretty much at the same spot. I suspected a memory problem. When I restarted my tivo or it restarted by itself it would then send the email out fine. I was told to check about a mempool issue futher up in this thread. I have not looked at it to much because it is working now, but I suspect it will act up again.


----------



## Blahblah2000

Ah, very interesting. I'll take a look at that. Thanks!


----------



## richkeys

please help me here...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2659372#post2659372

my cron setup is driving me to despair


----------



## Blahblah2000

So is your cron.test.out file getting appended with the date every 60 seconds?


----------



## tyke

I have a S2 running 4.01b and the only way I could get dailymail to run from cron was to create a script "dailymail.sh" that has the following 2 lines. (I could run it via TivoWeb but not cron.)

export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail.log 2>&1

Then in cron call dailymail.sh
0 12 * * * /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail.sh


----------



## richkeys

will try your .sh code... the cron.test.out files is working


----------



## richkeys

got this

TiVo: {/var/hack} % chmod 755 dailymail_jazz.sh
TiVo: {/var/hack} %
TiVo: {/var/hack} % /var/hack/bin/cron -x ext,sch,proc
debug flags enabled: ext sch proc
[273] cron started
[273] TargetTime=1109790300, sec-to-wait=4
[273] sleeping for 4 seconds
[273] tick(5,19,1,2,3)
user [cron:0:0:...] cmd="date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out"
user [cron:0:0:...] cmd="/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.sh &"
[273] TargetTime=1109790360, sec-to-wait=60
[273] sleeping for 60 seconds
[273] tick(6,19,1,2,3)
user [cron:0:0:...] cmd="date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out"
user [cron:0:0:...] cmd="/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.sh &"
[273] TargetTime=1109790420, sec-to-wait=60
[273] do_command(/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.sh &, (*system*,0,0))
[273] main process returning to work
[273] TargetTime=1109790420, sec-to-wait=60
[273] sleeping for 60 seconds
[274] child_process('/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.sh &')
[274] child continues, closing pipes
[274] child reading output from grandchild
[275] grandchild process Vfork()'ed
log_it: (cron 275) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.sh &)
[274] got EOF from grandchild
[274] waiting for grandchild #2 to finish
[274] no more grandchildren--mail written?
[274] child process done, exiting
[273] sigchld...pid #274 died, stat=0
[273] sigchld...no children
[273] sleeping for 57 seconds
[273] tick(7,19,1,2,3)
user [cron:0:0:...] cmd="date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out"
user [cron:0:0:...] cmd="/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.sh &"
[273] TargetTime=1109790480, sec-to-wait=60
[273] sleeping for 60 seconds


----------



## richkeys

please help - i've been working on cron for four nights in a row and cant get it working

AAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Blahblah2000

If you're getting the date appended to the cron.test.out file, cron is working just fine.

What happens when you run dailymail from the command line?

i.e. /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl 72 [email protected]


----------



## richkeys

this happens

TiVo: {/var/tmp} % /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl 72 [email protected]

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.36 (2005-01_Jan-28) - startin
g
------the debug level is set at >>0<<
------started at 21:09:47 (debugging times specified in gmt)

smartctl version 5.1-9 Copyright (C) 2002-3 Bruce Allen
Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Device Model: QUANTUM FIREBALLlct15 30
Serial Number: 614066143002
Firmware Version: A01.0F00
ATA Version is: 5
ATA Standard is: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 1
Local Time is: Wed Mar 2 21:09:51 2005 localtime
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Disabled

SMART Disabled. Use option -s with argument 'on' to enable it.
retrying after errTmActiveLockConflict ...
retrying after errTmActiveLockConflict ...

then my tivo re-booted

if i run the daily mail from tivoweb or without the 72 [email protected] it works ok. what's going on?


----------



## Blahblah2000

In your Dailymail.cfg, set the debug level to 3.

Then run:

/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/hack/dailymail_log.txt

and post the .txt file here for us to look at.


----------



## Blahblah2000

Hmmm I don't even see it putting together the email. Can you post your cfg file?


----------



## Blahblah2000

That looks to be in order.

So did the email come through properly?


----------



## richkeys

yes recieved email fine


----------



## Blahblah2000

Ok, so try running the .sh version with the mempool fix:

/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail.sh


----------



## richkeys

not much happened in the command prompt

just...

TiVo: {/var/hack} % dailymail_jazz.sh
TiVo: {/var/hack} %
TiVo: {/var/hack} %


----------



## Blahblah2000

Maybe we should've moved this to PM 

Anyway, can I get an ls -l in your /var/hack directory?


----------



## richkeys

sorry to sound stupid, but i dont know what an ls -l in my /var/hack directory means?


----------



## Blahblah2000

just type "ls -l". It will give a detailed list of the files in that directory.


----------



## richkeys

here you go...

TiVo: {/var/hack} % ls -l
total 7750
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 130337 Feb 24 20:47 00ui.itcl
drwxr-xr-x 3 37330 4000 2048 Mar 2 20:11 bin
drwxr-xr-x 3 0 0 1024 Feb 25 19:42 cron
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 47768 Feb 25 19:44 cron-3.0pl1_TiVo-2.tar.gz
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 5635 Mar 2 22:00 cron.test.out
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 22253 Mar 2 21:25 dailymail.cfg
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 48820 Mar 2 21:27 dailymail_jazz.html
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 114 Mar 2 19:04 dailymail_jazz.sh
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0  168020 Mar 2 00:38 dailymail_jazz.tcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 1024246 Mar 2 21:27 dailymail_log.txt
drwxr-xr-x 3 0 0 1024 Mar 2 17:30 etc
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 102 Feb 24 20:47 fred
-rwxr-xr-x 1 500 506 236076 Feb 24 20:56 joe
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 256000 Feb 24 20:47 joe.tar
-rwxr-xr-x 1 500 506 17169 Feb 24 20:56 joerc
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 10240 Feb 26 11:47 logos
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 10936 Feb 24 20:47 readme.txt
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Feb 22 21:24 scripts
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 2693120 Feb 24 20:47 tbin.tar
drwxr-xr-x 11 0 0 1024 Oct 26 2000 terminfo
drwxr-xr-x 2 37330 4000 1024 Feb 24 20:56 tivo-bin
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 2693120 Feb 22 19:07 tivobin.tar
drwxr-xr-x 7 1000 1000 1024 Mar 2 22:02 tivoweb-tcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 501760 Feb 24 20:47 tivoweb-tcl-1.9.4.tar
drwxr-xr-x 3 0 0 1024 Feb 22 21:58 tmp
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 2031 Feb 24 20:47 tw_setup
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 Feb 24 23:54 tytools
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 10015 Feb 24 20:47 ukgenre.js
TiVo: {/var/hack} %


----------



## Blahblah2000

Ah, ok now we're getting somewhere.

Please type the following:

cat dailymail_jazz.sh

Thanks.


----------



## richkeys

TiVo: {/var/hack} % cat dailymail_jazz.sh
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail.log 2>
&1TiVo: {/var/hack} %
TiVo: {/var/hack} %


----------



## Blahblah2000

richkeys said:


> TiVo: {/var/hack} % cat dailymail_jazz.sh
> export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
> /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail.log 2>
> &1TiVo: {/var/hack} %
> TiVo: {/var/hack} %


Ahhh.

The execute line for dailymail in your configuration should read:

/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail.log 2>&1

You have an extraneous "dailymail" directory in your current file.


----------



## richkeys

you just beat to that conclusion!! well done! should it work now?


----------



## Blahblah2000

Should! Cross your fingers


----------



## richkeys

just edited .sh file and did the following

TiVo: {/var/hack} % chmod 755 dailymail_jazz.sh
TiVo: {/var/hack} %
TiVo: {/var/hack} % dailymail_jazz.sh
TiVo: {/var/hack} %
TiVo: {/var/hack} %

still waiting to see if i get email. should it have looked different to the above??


----------



## richkeys

It's Worked! Just Recieved Email Will Now Try Cron

Thanks


----------



## richkeys

It's working - thank you all (particularly Blahblah2000) for your help. I can npw recieve my dailymail daily!


----------



## Blahblah2000

Woo hoo!! Hopefully the mempool change fixes my problem as well. 

Edit:

Just an update. Running fakecall.tcl manually made the "last daily call failed" error go away and the dailymail email was populated successfully.

Now to figure out why the call to fakecall.tcl from cron is failing...


----------



## randap

I still can't get dailymail to run - seems to timeout when starting the html generation.  

I have just tried v3.7 (beta). Level 2 debug log attached. Any thoughts greatfully received!!


----------



## tivo-onion

randap said:


> I still can't get dailymail to run - seems to timeout when starting the html generation.
> 
> I have just tried v3.7 (beta). Level 2 debug log attached. Any thoughts greatfully received!!


You are suffering from a broken pipe. Apparantly, and I quote:

Broken pipes are when one side of the socket connection disconnects and the other side tries to write to the socket. There is something that is causing the socket to get closed prematurely.

According to my research via google, pipes can be broken due to memory related issues. It may be workwhile using the mempool fix capability in 0.37 and see if that helps. You will need to set the relevant mempool oriented variable in the config file.

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

All,

i want to add some capability to dailymail_jazz, where I can catch an error if it occurs and then investigate to see if it is a memory related error. I know I can probably use the "catch" command to actually catch the error, but does anyone have any idea how I can go about investigating the cause to see if it was caused by lack of memory?

Would there be something as simple as standard error codes that I can catch and interpret?

Or would I have to run some commands to judge the memory capacity used somehow? Any ideas of how I would do that?

Any help, greatfully recieved,

Cheers

Chris


----------



## randap

tivo-onion said:


> It may be workwhile using the mempool fix capability in 0.37 and see if that helps. You will need to set the relevant mempool oriented variable in the config file.


Chris,

Unfortunately I think I did.....

Paul.


----------



## ash_bluewomble

tivo-onion said:


> i want to add some capability to dailymail_jazz, where I can catch an error if it occurs and then investigate to see if it is a memory related error. I know I can probably use the "catch" command to actually catch the error, but does anyone have any idea how I can go about investigating the cause to see if it was caused by lack of memory?


Are there any possible unpleasant side effects of having the MEMPOOL fix enabled? If not, then why not just make it active by default, rather than trying to catch memory related errors?

Sorry, I guess that doesn't really answer your question...


----------



## tivo-onion

ash_bluewomble said:


> Are there any possible unpleasant side effects of having the MEMPOOL fix enabled? If not, then why not just make it active by default, rather than trying to catch memory related errors?
> 
> Sorry, I guess that doesn't really answer your question...


I have seen some "iffy" results of increasing the mempool - when I use it my TiVo seems to reboot itself every 2-3 weeks. Not terrible I know, but annoying sometimes,

cheers

Chris


----------



## scottdw

Blahblah2000,



> Edit:
> 
> Just an update. Running fakecall.tcl manually made the "last daily call failed" error go away and the dailymail email was populated successfully.
> 
> Now to figure out why the call to fakecall.tcl from cron is failing...


Ah Ha this makes perfect sense. I would get the same results as you if my tivo was not restarted in as couple of days, it would work at first but then yield the same results as you after a few days, so I thought it was a memory issue but it must be the tivo nagging about not making a call. I also have fakecall running from crond, an I guess it is not working either. So after the restart fakecall runs properly via the rc.sysinit.author file and all is good.

Makes sense now 

I found a thread a while back at the "other" forum about fakecall not working thru crond but worked fine at startup. If you search for "Bizarre fakecall issues" on the other forum it will be a post by brywalker who I believe posts here as well.

PM me if you cannot find it.


----------



## Blahblah2000

Yeah, I just read that thread this morning too. Very strange.

On a side note, does your dailymail email report the last call/next call dates correctly? After I run fakecall.tcl (for example this morning), the dailymail reports that the last call was Thursday, Jan 1 and the next call is Wednesday Jan 7. I've looked through the tcl code for fakecall and it looks correct, so the only thing that I can think of is that my tivo's "epoch" date is not Jan 1, 1970...


----------



## scottdw

Mine does the same , same dates, although I was not that worried about it. As long as it works fine and does not nag me about not calling in I am fine.


----------



## chippyt

Post .38beta, Post .38beta!! 

I am just a little excited!!


----------



## thepicman

Blahblah2000 said:


> Yeah, I just read that thread this morning too. Very strange.
> 
> On a side note, does your dailymail email report the last call/next call dates correctly? After I run fakecall.tcl (for example this morning), the dailymail reports that the last call was Thursday, Jan 1 and the next call is Wednesday Jan 7. I've looked through the tcl code for fakecall and it looks correct, so the only thing that I can think of is that my tivo's "epoch" date is not Jan 1, 1970...


So how does one manually run fakecall?


----------



## scottdw

chippyt said:


> Post .38beta, Post .38beta!!
> 
> I am just a little excited!!


It does look really cool.

Question about the drive space. Does the space used include suggestions or no? I would assume no since the tivo is probably always full if you are using suggestions.


----------



## scottdw

thepicman said:


> So how does one manually run fakecall?


I have not done it but I would assume you just run the .tcl from the bash prompt, right Blahblah2000??


----------



## tivo-onion

scottdw said:


> It does look really cool.
> 
> Question about the drive space. Does the space used include suggestions or no? I would assume no since the tivo is probably always full if you are using suggestions.


It believe it does include suggestions, as does the TivoWeb Plus module when caluclating overal space used. Is this reasonable, or do you want me to investigate adding an option of excluding suggestions if possible?

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> Post .38beta, Post .38beta!!
> 
> I am just a little excited!!


You will have to hang on for a few days more - I am still testing, tidying up code and adding a couple of little extra options around debugging and interaction with the mail-server/provider to hep some people out there. I also need to document.

Sorry 

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> Post .38beta, Post .38beta!!
> 
> I am just a little excited!!


Also, use the time to install Sanderton's tracker module and the trackerupdate.tcl module I released in his thread yesterday. You will need it to be in place for when dailymail 0.38 comes out, to get full advantages of the capability. 

cheers

Chris


----------



## scottdw

tivo-onion said:


> It believe it does include suggestions, as does the TivoWeb Plus module when caluclating overal space used. Is this reasonable, or do you want me to investigate adding an option of excluding suggestions if possible?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


That would be nice. The only way I can tell now that I am getting low in space is by the number of suggestions that are recorded. It would be nice since I get a report every morning that would let me know if I am actually low on "real" space, meaning it is going to start deleting my "real" recordings.

Thanks for all of your hard work and quick replies  !!!


----------



## tivo-onion

scottdw said:


> That would be nice. The only way I can tell now that I am getting low in space is by the number of suggestions that are recorded. It would be nice since I get a report every morning that would let me know if I am actually low on "real" space, meaning it is going to start deleting my "real" recordings.
> 
> Thanks for all of your hard work and quick replies  !!!


No problem, will look into it tonite!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tyke

Blahblah2000 said:


> Yeah, I just read that thread this morning too. Very strange.
> 
> On a side note, does your dailymail email report the last call/next call dates correctly? After I run fakecall.tcl (for example this morning), the dailymail reports that the last call was Thursday, Jan 1 and the next call is Wednesday Jan 7. I've looked through the tcl code for fakecall and it looks correct, so the only thing that I can think of is that my tivo's "epoch" date is not Jan 1, 1970...


If you have S2 4.01b make sure you have fakecall40.tcl, the earlier ones didn't work for me.


----------



## thepicman

thepicman said:


> So how does one manually run fakecall?


DMJ is working much better now that I noticed my host changed the address of my mailserver last night...


----------



## scottdw

thepicman said:


> DMJ is working much better now that I noticed my host changed the address of my mailserver last night...


Yeah mine did that about a week ago also...


----------



## thepicman

tivo-onion said:


> You will have to hang on for a few days more - I am still testing, tidying up code and adding a couple of little extra options around debugging and interaction with the mail-server/provider to hep some people out there. I also need to document.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


OT ,but but how do you get the partial contents from tivo/info to appear on your website? do you have a DMZ on your tivo, or do you push the info from your tivo to the webserver?

Nevermind. Apparently you go to your website and look in the downloads directory, duh.


----------



## Blahblah2000

Yes, just telnet into your tivo and at the bash prompt type:

/<put your path to fakecall here>/fakecall.tcl

in order to manually run fakecall.

At the top of my fakecall.tcl it says:

###################################
# fakecall40.tcl #
# This is a modified fakecall31.tcl #
###################################

So I assume that this is the same code that you have, tyke?


----------



## tyke

Yes, Same one.


----------



## thepicman

thepicman said:


> OT ,but but how do you get the partial contents from tivo/info to appear on your website? do you have a DMZ on your tivo, or do you push the info from your tivo to the webserver?
> 
> Nevermind. Apparently you go to your website and look in the downloads directory, duh.


tivo-onion

You you serve you own web pages? Or do you have a port open to your tivo? Just wondering because we cannot get fetchtivoinfo to work and after looking at the code it looks like you are directing the fetch to an address on your local network?


----------



## tivo-onion

thepicman said:


> tivo-onion
> 
> You you serve you own web pages? Or do you have a port open to your tivo? Just wondering because we cannot get fetchtivoinfo to work and after looking at the code it looks like you are directing the fetch to an address on your local network?


Yes, I serve my own web pages. My home server uses a perl CGI, so my web page calls a perl module via CGI which in turn calls a tcl module on my tivo via my local network to fetch the required information. That information is rendered by the perl script into html. Make sense?

cheers

Chris


----------



## thepicman

tivo-onion said:


> Yes, I serve my own web pages. My home server uses a perl CGI, so my web page calls a perl module via CGI which in turn calls a tcl module on my tivo via my local network to fetch the required information. That information is rendered by the perl script into html. Make sense?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Yep, that was what we had decided. Thanks! BTW why are you awake? Waiting to see if Coulthard blows? Is Friday practice showing on your side of the pond? I had read ITV was dropping it?

TPM


----------



## tivo-onion

thepicman said:


> Yep, that was what we had decided. Thanks! BTW why are you awake? Waiting to see if Coulthard blows? Is Friday practice showing on your side of the pond? I had read ITV was dropping it?
> 
> TPM


Its only 00.20 - still daylight..... 

Trying to figure out how to show suggestions as a seperate bar on the space bar - hmmmm tricky - but getting there.

Yeah, ITV does not seem to be showing the F1 until Saturday morning at 1.20am. Should be interesting though.......


----------



## randap

tivo-onion said:


> You are suffering from a broken pipe. Apparantly, and I quote:
> 
> Broken pipes are when one side of the socket connection disconnects and the other side tries to write to the socket. There is something that is causing the socket to get closed prematurely.
> 
> According to my research via google, pipes can be broken due to memory related issues. It may be workwhile using the mempool fix capability in 0.37 and see if that helps. You will need to set the relevant mempool oriented variable in the config file.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Speaking to an IT guy at work, suggests that the pipe may be between my TiVo and the email server since each word gets sent individually (AFAIK), and my email server may not like having a "pipes" opened. Is there a way to get the script to create the email first, and then send it in one go rather than by word? Could this be a setting in the cfg file so you can choose the one that works?


----------



## tivo-onion

randap said:


> Speaking to an IT guy at work, suggests that the pipe may be between my TiVo and the email server since each word gets sent individually (AFAIK), and my email server may not like having a "pipes" opened. Is there a way to get the script to create the email first, and then send it in one go rather than by word? Could this be a setting in the cfg file so you can choose the one that works?


Version 0.37 does this by default. I am actually adding an option to allow a splitting up line-by-line in the 0.38 version,

cheers

Chris


----------



## lcsneil

Hey T-O when you release this new update you will also do a quick summary of what other modules are needed, wont you, to progress from 0.35 which I think was the long term stable one most people are using?

pretty please......




Neil


----------



## sanderton

The splitting up by word is because many (most?) e-mail servers have a line length limit which is shorter than the typical episode description. Nesting forecahes was the easiest way to do it!

However it won't open a new "pipe" for each word, they just go one at a time down the existing one.

Broken pipes usualy mean one end or the other has closed the connection without properly telling the other end.


----------



## randap

sanderton said:


> The splitting up by word is because many (most?) e-mail servers have a line length limit which is shorter than the typical episode description. Nesting forecahes was the easiest way to do it!
> 
> However it won't open a new "pipe" for each word, they just go one at a time down the existing one.
> 
> Broken pipes usualy mean one end or the other has closed the connection without properly telling the other end.


Is there something I can do to fix this? Or should I try a different email account (if so, can I use something web-based like hotmail)?


----------



## scottdw

tivo-onion said:


> Its only 00.20 - still daylight.....
> 
> Trying to figure out how to show suggestions as a seperate bar on the space bar - hmmmm tricky - but getting there.
> 
> Yeah, ITV does not seem to be showing the F1 until Saturday morning at 1.20am. Should be interesting though.......


Thanks for your dedication, but don't lose sleep over it


----------



## Trinitron

I find that the reported usage on my machine is usually in the 95-99% range (though once or twice it has been more than 100%!). This is because it includes suggestions, which I rarely delete , but most of the time don't want to view either. 

Is there/can there be a way of removing suggestions from the percentage figure? I know they are highlighted differently in the colour bar - but I often read the email on a smartphone with graphics off.

Another thing that would be helpful to me here too would be to have available space shown as "best hours", as it's done in the Info module. I can more easily relate to "8 hours space" when wanting to check what I can add than trying to relate to 17.4% space, or whatever.


----------



## chippyt

Daily_mail .36beta stopped working on two of my tivos and .37beta on the third tivo via crond, it gets triggered by crond, but fails somewhere during execution. I can trigger a dailymail via the tivowebplus interface and it works fine. In crond, I just have it trigger "dailymail_jazz.tcl" with no other syntax. It worked fine for a while, then stopped working about a week ago. Like I said, it gets triggered by crond, but the logs show that it fails somewhere in the script. Also, am having problems getting it to work via telnet, but using the tivowebplus interface works every time.

Here are two from two different directivos of the errors:

can't open object (0x30007)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 20 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set showing [dbobj $rec get Showing]
set program [..."
(procedure "init_ns_cache" line 30)
invoked from within
"init_ns_cache"
(procedure "get_programshowings" line 48)
invoked from within
"get_programshowings $tofind_fsid 1"
(procedure "alt_showing_hist" line 7)
invoked from within
"alt_showing_hist $id $id2"
("uplevel" body line 96)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" {
if {$debuglvl>2} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-d..."
(procedure "recordhistory" line 46)
invoked from within
"recordhistory "
(procedure "outputSection" line 150)
invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3838)

And here is from tivo #2:

13:01:32-debug-about to send e-mail
Tmk Assertion Failure:
DumpArenaAndBlocksAndDie, line 1459 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <374> died due to signal -2
102d688


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> And here is from tivo #2:
> 
> 13:01:32-debug-about to send e-mail
> Tmk Assertion Failure:
> DumpArenaAndBlocksAndDie, line 1459 ()
> Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <374> died due to signal -2
> 102d688


This is a memory problem, try using the mempool increase capability and see if that solves it.


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> Daily_mail .36beta stopped working on two of my tivos and .37beta on the third tivo via crond, it gets triggered by crond, but fails somewhere during execution. I can trigger a dailymail via the tivowebplus interface and it works fine. In crond, I just have it trigger "dailymail_jazz.tcl" with no other syntax. It worked fine for a while, then stopped working about a week ago. Like I said, it gets triggered by crond, but the logs show that it fails somewhere in the script.


I use the following line in the cron:

45 5 * * 0-6	/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl 240 [email protected].com > /var/log/dailymail_jazz_cron.log 2>&1

Have never-ever had a problem with it. You may be having a problem because you are not running in the TiVo Shell.

To run at telnet prompt I always type:

tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl

to echo to the screen, or

/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/hack/dailymail_test.log

to echo to a test log. See if these help,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Trinitron said:


> I find that the reported usage on my machine is usually in the 95-99% range (though once or twice it has been more than 100%!). This is because it includes suggestions, which I rarely delete , but most of the time don't want to view either.
> 
> Is there/can there be a way of removing suggestions from the percentage figure? I know they are highlighted differently in the colour bar - but I often read the email on a smartphone with graphics off.
> 
> Another thing that would be helpful to me here too would be to have available space shown as "best hours", as it's done in the Info module. I can more easily relate to "8 hours space" when wanting to check what I can add than trying to relate to 17.4% space, or whatever.


I have updated the space reporting in the new version (not yet released) to report space exluding suggestions and expired programmes, as this is all "usable" space. I have also added a new "grey" coloured line which shows the space used by suggestions and expired programmes for interest.

I am not sure about the general usefulness of the "hours" thing, because everyone records at different bitrates - depending on their preferences. I will look into it as an option, but I can't promise anything for this time around,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

scottdw said:


> Thanks for your dedication, but don't lose sleep over it


Done it already! 

cheers

Chris


----------



## Mr 999

tivo-onion said:


> I have updated the space reporting in the new version (not yet released) to report space exluding suggestions and expired programmes, as this is all "usable" space. I have also added a new "grey" coloured line which shows the space used by suggestions and expired programmes for interest.
> 
> I am not sure about the general usefulness of the "hours" thing, because everyone records at different bitrates - depending on their preferences. I will look into it as an option, but I can't promise anything for this time around,


An option to show expired programmes as "used" space would be very useful - I don't mind having yellow dots, as long as the disk isn't too full!
I know people record at different bit-rates, but a number of hours at high quality would be handy!

Thanks for a great program.


----------



## chippyt

I tried running via telnet using "/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/logs/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1" and I get the error below. If I use "/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl 240 [email protected] > /var/logs/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1" the tivo reboots (see 2nd error below.) If I use the tivowebplus module to send a standard daily e-mail it works fine every time.

Using /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/logs/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1

16:43:49-debug-started alt_showing module
--caching 581 channels for source of type=6 (DirecTV)
no such object: {CONFLICT err=0x30007}
while executing
"dbobj $apgchannel get ChannelDefinition"
("uplevel" body line 20)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set channelobj [db $db openidconstruction $id $subid]
set record [defaultval 1 [dbobj $channelobj get Record]]
..."
(procedure "init_channelindex" line 70)
invoked from within
"init_channelindex"
(procedure "get_programshowings" line 46)
invoked from within
"get_programshowings $tofind_fsid 1"
(procedure "alt_showing_hist" line 7)
invoked from within
"alt_showing_hist $id $id2"
("uplevel" body line 96)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" {
if {$debuglvl>2} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-d..."
(procedure "recordhistory" line 46)
invoked from within
"recordhistory "
(procedure "outputSection" line 173)
invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
(file "dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3882)

using /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl 240 [email protected] > /var/logs/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1

tivo reboots and the log shows the following for the error:

16:32:35-debug-db open successfully
invalid attribute: RecordQuality
while executing
"dbobj $setup get RecordQuality"
("uplevel" body line 5)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-transaction attempt"}
se..."
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3117)


----------



## Trinitron

Tivo-onion, that's really good! 

As for the time reporting, I'm no coding expert but the info.itcl module seems to have a fairly simple method of converting free space to hours based on default quality and average bitrate.


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> I tried running via telnet using "/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/logs/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1" and I get the error below. If I use "/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl 240 [email protected] > /var/logs/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1" the tivo reboots (see 2nd error below.) If I use the tivowebplus module to send a standard daily e-mail it works fine every time.


All the tivowebplus module does is effectively build up a command which looks like the following:

/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1

I am at a loss to explain or understand why it would error from cron or command line, but work from the tivoweb module?

Does anyone else have an idea of what is going on here?

cheers

Chris


----------



## chippyt

After doing some research I found this post from Tyke:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2659426&&#post2659426

and it solved the problem on all 3 Directivos so far.

Thanks!


----------



## thepicman

Is there a way to add another email address within the .cfg file so that DMJ send the email to 2 different addresses?

TIA 

TPM


----------



## vertigo235

you can send multiple email addresses like this

/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## thepicman

vertigo235 said:


> you can send multiple email addresses like this
> 
> /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl [email protected] [email protected]


Cool, thanks. I was hoping to just add it to the .cfg file.


----------



## scottdw

tivo-onion said:


> I have updated the space reporting in the new version (not yet released) to report space exluding suggestions and expired programmes, as this is all "usable" space. I have also added a new "grey" coloured line which shows the space used by suggestions and expired programmes for interest.





Mr 999 said:


> An option to show expired programmes as "used" space would be very useful - I don't mind having yellow dots, as long as the disk isn't too full!
> I know people record at different bit-rates, but a number of hours at high quality would be handy!
> 
> Thanks for a great program.


I agree if I am understanding you correctly Mr 999. I think expired programs should be part of the "used" space and not the "free" space. Almost all of my programs go expired before I watch them, it may be weeks. I just try to watch the number of suggestions so if they run low I know I am low on space and it will start to delete my expired programs which I do not want. I don't care if suggestions get deleted but I do not want programs I picked to ever be deleted unless I delete them myself. I do like the idea of the "grey" line 

This is just my opinion. I am not trying to steer you one way or another as I will like the changes whatever they may be 

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## tivo-onion

scottdw said:


> I agree if I am understanding you correctly Mr 999. I think expired programs should be part of the "used" space and not the "free" space. Almost all of my programs go expired before I watch them, it may be weeks. I just try to watch the number of suggestions so if they run low I know I am low on space and it will start to delete my expired programs which I do not want. I don't care if suggestions get deleted but I do not want programs I picked to ever be deleted unless I delete them myself. I do like the idea of the "grey" line
> 
> This is just my opinion. I am not trying to steer you one way or another as I will like the changes whatever they may be
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


This is indeed how it will be working. See here for visuals of how this will work,

cheers

Chris


----------



## spid3r

I've had a look at the tivo-onion site, and the readme for 0.37 beta, but I haven't found a FAQ or simple guide to setting it up to run with cron and that sort of thing. Has anyone got this information on a website that's easy to follow? A 73 page thread is information overload. Thanks.


----------



## vertigo235

tivo-onion said:


> This is indeed how it will be working. See here for visuals of how this will work,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


"You have 27 hours of 44 mins best recording time remaining."

I assume this is supose to say "27 hours *and* 44 mins"


----------



## scottdw

tivo-onion said:


> This is indeed how it will be working. See here for visuals of how this will work,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Sorry, but maybe I am misunderstanding you. I think the "Green line" should include new recordings and expired recordings and the "Gray line" should just include suggestions. Is this how it will work?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## tivo-onion

scottdw said:


> Sorry, but maybe I am misunderstanding you. I think the "Green line" should include new recordings and expired recordings and the "Gray line" should just include suggestions. Is this how it will work?
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


Sorry, no - I am in the West US this week and it is early in the morning  .

Exired items and suggestions are NOT part of the used space. I have taken this decision because expired items will indeed be deleted by the tivo if space is required, therefore expired program space is in fact useable space for prospective programs. You can see on the "hover" text what the space used by suggestions and expired programs is if required.

Hope this is clearer,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

vertigo235 said:


> "You have 27 hours of 44 mins best recording time remaining."
> 
> I assume this is supose to say "27 hours *and* 44 mins"


Thanks for the typo update - it is on my bug list - but this is a work in progress..... 

Chris


----------



## scottdw

tivo-onion said:


> Sorry, no - I am in the West US this week and it is early in the morning  .
> 
> Exired items and suggestions are NOT part of the used space. I have taken this decision because expired items will indeed be deleted by the tivo if space is required, therefore expired program space is in fact useable space for prospective programs. You can see on the "hover" text what the space used by suggestions and expired programs is if required.
> 
> Hope this is clearer,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Thanks for clearing that up!!!


----------



## scottdw

Blahblah2000 said:


> Woo hoo!! Hopefully the mempool change fixes my problem as well.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just an update. Running fakecall.tcl manually made the "last daily call failed" error go away and the dailymail email was populated successfully.
> 
> Now to figure out why the call to fakecall.tcl from cron is failing...


I can verify as well that running fakecall.tcl manually did fix this problem. I received a report on Sunday without problems but on Monday I received the partial report discussed earlier. I checked and my tivo had been up for 9 days. I manually tried to send the email via the TWP page and got the same results. I then Telnet'd in and ran fakecall manually and sent the report again and all was fine.

Thanks for figuring this out Blahblah2000, saved me some headaches and maybe some more people (hence the reason I am posting it here)

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Blahblah2000

Hehe yeah, but it's still a pain 

I was going to try having the dailymail_jazz.tcl code just execute the fakecall at the start of it's process, but I'm having some problems with Directv, so won't be able to get this working until later this week.

I'll post here if it works.


----------



## tivo-onion

Blahblah2000 said:


> Hehe yeah, but it's still a pain
> 
> I was going to try having the dailymail_jazz.tcl code just execute the fakecall at the start of it's process, but I'm having some problems with Directv, so won't be able to get this working until later this week.
> 
> I'll post here if it works.


Let me know how the fakecall.tcl module needs to be invoked and I can incorporate code into the 0.38 version. I will have to get you guys to test it though as I do not need is for my series 1,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Blahblah2000

tivo-onion said:


> Let me know how the fakecall.tcl module needs to be invoked and I can incorporate code into the 0.38 version. I will have to get you guys to test it though as I do not need is for my series 1,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


There aren't any parameters to the call. It's simply "FakeCall.tcl". It takes a couple of seconds to run. You can probably just run it asynchronously with the "&" command without problem. It should be pretty straightforward. Let me know if you need more info!


----------



## tivo-onion

Blahblah2000 said:


> There aren't any parameters to the call. It's simply "FakeCall.tcl". It takes a couple of seconds to run. You can probably just run it asynchronously with the "&" command without problem. It should be pretty straightforward. Let me know if you need more info!


So, if I was to add a line to the dailymail_jazz.tcl module that said:

set execoutput [exec "/var/hack/fakecall.tcl" ]

this should effectively run this module "in-line" with the dailymail_jazz.tcl (i.e. synchronously) which I believe is what we would want.

or should I include a line:

set execoutput [exec "/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/fakecall.tcl" ]

instead - or is that not necessary?

A questions - why should this be any more or less successful than calling fakecall.tcl from the cron?

cheers

Chris


----------



## thepicman

vertigo235 said:


> you can send multiple email addresses like this
> 
> /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl [email protected] [email protected]


so to run from crontab /var/hack/dailmail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl & [email protected] [email protected]?


----------



## tivo-onion

thepicman said:


> so to run from crontab /var/hack/dailmail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl & [email protected] [email protected]?


I use:

45 5 * * 0-6	/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl 240 [email protected] [email protected] /var/log/dailymail_jazz_cron.log 2>&1

cheers

Chris


----------



## ash_bluewomble

The new 0.38beta is looking better by the day! The new icons are excellent! :up: 

When's it going to be released?

Ash


----------



## tivo-onion

ash_bluewomble said:


> The new 0.38beta is looking better by the day! The new icons are excellent! :up:
> 
> When's it going to be released?
> 
> Ash


I am hoping it will go to initial beta release this time next week. I am tidying up at the moment and writing documentation. The config file also needs to re-structure now that there are so many more options. Can you hold on until then  ?

cheers

Chris


----------



## Trinitron

tivo-onion said:


> Expired items and suggestions are NOT part of the used space. I have taken this decision because expired items will indeed be deleted by the tivo if space is required, therefore expired program space is in fact useable space for prospective programs. You can see on the "hover" text what the space used by suggestions and expired programs is if required.


I think I'm in the same school as scottdw and lots of others, who record most programmes with an expiry date on the basis that they will be watched by the time tivo would get around to deleting them. (And if they are deleted they probably weren't worth watching anyway!).

So I would agree that expired recordings should be in used space, but suggestions should not. And definitely not included when calculating how much free time tivo has available.

Any chance of this being a configurable option?


----------



## Blahblah2000

tivo-onion said:


> So, if I was to add a line to the dailymail_jazz.tcl module that said:
> 
> set execoutput [exec "/var/hack/fakecall.tcl" ]
> 
> this should effectively run this module "in-line" with the dailymail_jazz.tcl (i.e. synchronously) which I believe is what we would want.
> 
> or should I include a line:
> 
> set execoutput [exec "/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/fakecall.tcl" ]
> 
> instead - or is that not necessary?
> 
> A questions - why should this be any more or less successful than calling fakecall.tcl from the cron?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Naw, no need to catch the output on fakecall.tcl, it doesn't really return anything useful.

As to whether or not it will be more or less successful, I don't know, as I haven't tested it yet. I am assuming that fakecall must set things correctly, albeit temporarily, thus why running fakecall manually prior to running dailymail allows proper operation. I suppose another way of doing this, if you didn't want to add this to your code, is to just set cron to run fakecall just before it kicks off the dailymail script. Whichever way you decide to go is fine by me. 

Thanks for all your hard work on this!


----------



## scottdw

Blahblah2000 said:


> I suppose another way of doing this, if you didn't want to add this to your code, is to just set cron to run fakecall just before it kicks off the dailymail script. Whichever way you decide to go is fine by me.
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work on this!


But fakecall does not seem to work properly under cron, right?


----------



## Blahblah2000

scottdw said:


> But fakecall does not seem to work properly under cron, right?


Well, I suspect that fakecall must work temporarily when called via cron, but I have not tested this theory yet.


----------



## pmk

I have just looked at the sample HTML file generated by this new version and the first section is much larger than a 1024 screen width so you need to scroll to see the information.

It should really wrap to the width of the screen?

http://www.deepinthejungle.com/Tivo/Other Pages/dailymail.htm


----------



## tivo-onion

pmk said:


> I have just looked at the sample HTML file generated by this new version and the first section is much larger than a 1024 screen width so you need to scroll to see the information.
> 
> It should really wrap to the width of the screen?
> 
> http://www.deepinthejungle.com/Tivo/Other Pages/dailymail.htm


It is configurable in this version. This width fits fine on my desktop, however if you only have a 1024 screen then you can reduce the max size as appropriate.

cheers

Chris


----------



## pmk

tivo-onion said:


> It is configurable in this version. This width fits fine on my desktop, however if you only have a 1024 screen then you can reduce the max size as appropriate.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Thanks looking good. I will probably wait for an official release as Linux is not my best strength and it take me ages to configure. I may even try to configure in HTML e-mail mode as at the moment its in text mode and it looks a bit basic (v0.35 I think).


----------



## tivo-onion

pmk said:


> Thanks looking good. I will probably wait for an official release as Linux is not my best strength and it take me ages to configure. I may even try to configure in HTML e-mail mode as at the moment its in text mode and it looks a bit basic (v0.35 I think).


Sorry, I meant that for the v0.38 version I will include a variable in the config file that controls the width,

cheers

Chris


----------



## thepicman

tivo-onion said:


> I use:
> 
> 45 5 * * 0-6	/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl 240 [email protected] [email protected] /var/log/dailymail_jazz_cron.log 2>&1
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Assuming I have little clue, why /tvbin/tivosh ? What is the 240 for?

ta

TPM


----------



## Sproglet

I can't believe it.

Just installed the latest version of dailymail_jazz.
Run from tivowebplus.... no problems.
Run from commandline:

00:41:06-debug-compiling conflicts list
Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.197

And tivo reboots.

I've turned on the memory allocation section and still getting it every time.

Any ideas?????


----------



## tivo-onion

thepicman said:


> Assuming I have little clue, why /tvbin/tivosh ? What is the 240 for?


I believe that the "/tvbin/tivosh" text means that this module is run in the tivo shell as opposed to any other shell. If I don't add this on my TiVo it does not work.

The "240" is a parameter that overrides the default hours ahead, with 240 hours,

cheers

Chris


----------



## pmk

tivo-onion said:


> Sorry, I meant that for the v0.38 version I will include a variable in the config file that controls the width,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


You were correct I was just saying I was using 0.35 and the new version looks great. The width was with respect to the latest HTML on your site. I am not experiencing any problems with 0.35 with the width with my current configuration.


----------



## MonTheFish

is it just me or is the lastest version not showing all the conflicts that it should?

Rejected recordings is showing some items as conflict (eg Nanny 911 Wed 20:00 ITV2 (Conflict)) . This currently is correctly showing 4 recordings as conflict

but there is no mention of this or the other 2 recordings in the conflicts section of the mail which is only showing 1 conflict item.


----------



## thepicman

I am trying to get cron to run DMJ. Cron is working correctly as I can make it write the date and local time to a file every 10 minutes. It also appreared to be running the DMJ command as the CMD appeared in the cron.log, but the DMJ logfile itself never changed. I did finally notice the the DMJ HTML file was being partially written to, so I tried running DMJ from a bash prompt with /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailmail_jazz.tcl & (I also tried it with /tvbin/tivosh at the beginning). Bear in mind that I can run DMJ through TWP1.0 perfectly. When run at the bash, I get the following:


------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.37 beta (25 Feb 2005) - start
ing
------the debug level is set at >>1<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 14:21:05 (debugging times specified in gmt)

14:21:05-debug-global variable definition complete
14:21:05-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
14:21:05-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
14:21:05-debug-completed other preperation
14:21:05-debug-0 argument(s) found
14:21:05-debug-argument handling complete
14:21:05-debug-start optional message handling
14:21:05-debug-end optional message handling
14:21:05-debug-about to start version setting
14:21:05-debug-completed version setting
14:21:05-debug-about to assemble e-mail
14:21:05-debug-creating heading
14:21:05-debug-heading created
14:21:05-debug-calculating uptime & reboot status
14:21:05-debug-checking for emergency temperature reading
14:21:06-debug-checking phone & daily call status
14:21:06-debug-checking S.M.A.R.T. status
14:21:06-debug-drive A SMART check :
smartctl version 5.1-9 Copyright (C) 2002-3 Bruce Allen
Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Device Model: Maxtor 6B200P0
Serial Number: B40Y5QQH
Firmware Version: BAH41B70
ATA Version is: 7
ATA Standard is: 9,minutes
Local Time is: Wed Mar 9 14:21:06 2005 localtime
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Off-line data collection status: (0x85) Offline data collection activity was
aborted by an interrupting command from
host.
Self-test execution status: ( 0) The previous self-test routine completed
without error or no self-test has ever
been run.
Total time to complete off-line
data collection: (1622) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities: (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
Automatic timer ON/OFF support.
Suspend Offline collection upon new
command.
Offline surface scan supported.
Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities: (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering
power-saving mode.
Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability: (0x01) Error logging supported.
Short self-test routine
recommended polling time: ( 2) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time: ( 82) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME FLAG VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE WHEN_FAILED RAW
_VALUE
3 Spin_Up_Time 0x0027 252 252 063 Old_age - 260
2
4 Start_Stop_Count 0x0032 253 253 000 Old_age - 13
5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct 0x0033 253 253 063 Old_age - 1
6 Read_Channel_Margin 0x0001 253 253 100 Old_age - 0
7 Seek_Error_Rate 0x000a 253 251 000 Old_age - 0
8 Seek_Time_Performance 0x0027 250 248 187 Old_age - 371
77
9 Power_On_Hours 0x0032 252 252 000 Old_age - 387
91
10 Spin_Retry_Count 0x002b 252 252 157 Old_age - 0
11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x002b 253 252 223 Old_age - 0
12 Power_Cycle_Count 0x0032 253 253 000 Old_age - 10
192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032 253 253 000 Old_age - 0
193 Load_Cycle_Count 0x0032 253 253 000 Old_age - 0
194 Temperature_Celsius 0x0032 046 253 000 Old_age - 48
195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered 0x000a 253 252 000 Old_age - 162
15
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0008 253 253 000 Old_age - 0
197 Current_Pending_Sector 0x0008 253 253 000 Old_age - 0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable 0x0008 253 253 000 Old_age - 0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count 0x0008 199 199 000 Old_age - 0
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate 0x000a 253 252 000 Old_age - 0
201 Unknown_Attribute 0x000a 253 252 000 Old_age - 0
202 Unknown_Attribute 0x000a 253 252 000 Old_age - 0
203 Unknown_Attribute 0x000b 253 252 180 Old_age - 0
204 Unknown_Attribute 0x000a 253 252 000 Old_age - 0
205 Unknown_Attribute 0x000a 253 252 000 Old_age - 0
207 Unknown_Attribute 0x002a 252 252 000 Old_age - 0
208 Unknown_Attribute 0x002a 252 252 000 Old_age - 0
209 Unknown_Attribute 0x0024 239 239 000 Old_age - 176
210 Unknown_Attribute 0x0032 253 252 000 Old_age - 0
211 Unknown_Attribute 0x0032 253 252 000 Old_age - 0
212 Unknown_Attribute 0x0032 253 253 000 Old_age - 0

14:21:06-debug-disk passed SMART check.
14:21:07-debug-drive B SMART check :
14:21:07-debug-disk passed SMART check.
14:21:07-debug-calculating disk usage
14:21:14-debug-building usage diagram
14:21:14-debug-Checking endpad process currency.
14:21:14-debug-About to acquire pid number from endpad pid file.
14:21:14-debug-Endpad pid number gathered successfully.
14:21:14-debug-checking for new messages in tivo central
14:21:16-debug-compiling to do list
14:21:21-debug-compiling expiration list
14:21:28-debug-started record history procedure
can't open object (0x30007)

while executing
"db $db openidconstruction $id $subid"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set channelobj [db $db openidconstruction $id $subid]
set record [defaultval 1 [dbobj $channelobj get Record]]
..."
(procedure "init_channelindex" line 52)
invoked from within
"init_channelindex"
(procedure "get_programshowings" line 45)
invoked from within
"get_programshowings $tofind_fsid 1"
(procedure "alt_showing_hist" line 7)
invoked from within
"alt_showing_hist $id $id2"
("uplevel" body line 96)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" {
if {$debuglvl>2} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S
} -gmt true]-d..."
(procedure "recordhistory" line 46)
invoked from within
"recordhistory "
(procedure "outputSection" line 173)
invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3882)

[2]+ Exit 1 /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#

It also appends the DMJ HTML doc as up to the choke point. Am I missing a operator in the command line?


----------



## tivo-onion

The Pic Man.

you are specifying the target log when calling DMJ in the cron aren't you?

cheers

Chris


----------



## thepicman

tivo-onion said:


> The Pic Man.
> 
> you are specifying the target log when calling DMJ in the cron aren't you?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Currently I am just trying to run it from bash, but, If you mean:

I tried running it with /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl 48 [email protected] /var/log/dailymail_jazz_cron.log 2>&1

and it choked the same:


20:14:16-debug-disk passed SMART check.
20:14:17-debug-drive B SMART check :
20:14:17-debug-disk passed SMART check.
20:14:17-debug-calculating disk usage
20:14:25-debug-building usage diagram
20:14:25-debug-Checking endpad process currency.
20:14:25-debug-About to acquire pid number from endpad pid file.
20:14:25-debug-Endpad pid number gathered successfully.
20:14:25-debug-checking for new messages in tivo central
20:14:27-debug-compiling to do list
20:14:33-debug-compiling expiration list
20:14:40-debug-started record history procedure
can't open object (0x30007)

while executing
"db $db openidconstruction $id $subid"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set channelobj [db $db openidconstruction $id $subid]
set record [defaultval 1 [dbobj $channelobj get Record]]
..."
(procedure "init_channelindex" line 52)
invoked from within
"init_channelindex"
(procedure "get_programshowings" line 45)
invoked from within
"get_programshowings $tofind_fsid 1"
(procedure "alt_showing_hist" line 7)
invoked from within
"alt_showing_hist $id $id2"
("uplevel" body line 96)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" {
if {$debuglvl>2} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S
} -gmt true]-d..."
(procedure "recordhistory" line 46)
invoked from within
"recordhistory "
(procedure "outputSection" line 173)
invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3882)
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# 

Thanks!

TPM


----------



## ash_bluewomble

MonTheFish said:


> is it just me or is the lastest version not showing all the conflicts that it should?
> 
> Rejected recordings is showing some items as conflict (eg Nanny 911 Wed 20:00 ITV2 (Conflict)) . This currently is correctly showing 4 recordings as conflict
> 
> but there is no mention of this or the other 2 recordings in the conflicts section of the mail which is only showing 1 conflict item.


That's an interesting point! Looking at my mail from this morning (0.37beta), I have in my rejected recordings list:



> Thu, 10 Mar
> Star Trek: The Next Generation Thu 17:00 SKYONE (MaxRecordingsExceeded)
> Cause and Effect
> The Simpsons Thu 19:00 SKYONE (Conflict)
> The Simpsons Thu 19:30 SKYONE (Conflict)


... and yet, in the conflicts section, it says:



> Conflicts
> 
> The following unresolvable conflicts occur in the next 48 hour(s). TiVo has determined that these programmes that you have selected to be recorded via season-pass or wishlist will not be recorded:
> 
> None


I suspect the rejected recordings were not rejected because of conflicts, but rather that my season pass for the Simpsons is set up to only record first runs, not repeats... My guess is that
a) the rejected recordings are repeats.
b) the conflicts section of the DailyMail is correct
c) the reason list in the rejected recordings is wrong.

Any thoughts?

Ash.


----------



## tivo-onion

ash_bluewomble said:


> That's an interesting point! Looking at my mail from this morning (0.37beta), I have in my rejected recordings list:
> 
> ... and yet, in the conflicts section, it says:
> 
> I suspect the rejected recordings were not rejected because of conflicts, but rather that my season pass for the Simpsons is set up to only record first runs, not repeats... My guess is that
> a) the rejected recordings are repeats.
> b) the conflicts section of the DailyMail is correct
> c) the reason list in the rejected recordings is wrong.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Ash.


I would be very interested to see your logfile at de-bugging level 3 for this email, if you could attach it to a post. I have had a brief look at the code and I cannot immediately see any issues, but the reject recording stuff is a bit complicated.

Also, could you compare it to what it says on your tivo (via the telly) on the subject, you should be able to see if simpsons will not really record because of a conflict!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

thepicman said:


> Currently I am just trying to run it from bash, but, If you mean:
> 
> I tried running it with /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl 48 [email protected] /var/log/dailymail_jazz_cron.log 2>&1
> 
> and it choked the same:
> 
> TPM


Try adding the /tvbin/tivosh part in front of the /var/hack........

By the way, has this section ever worked for you?

cheers

Chris


----------



## thepicman

tivo-onion said:


> Try adding the /tvbin/tivosh part in front of the /var/hack........
> 
> By the way, has this section ever worked for you?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


With the /tvbin/tivosh bit:

can't open object (0x30007)

while executing
"db $db openidconstruction $id $subid"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set channelobj [db $db openidconstruction $id $subid]
set record [defaultval 1 [dbobj $channelobj get Record]]
..."
(procedure "init_channelindex" line 52)
invoked from within
"init_channelindex"
(procedure "get_programshowings" line 45)
invoked from within
"get_programshowings $tofind_fsid 1"
(procedure "alt_showing_hist" line 7)
invoked from within
"alt_showing_hist $id $id2"
("uplevel" body line 96)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" {
if {$debuglvl>2} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S
} -gmt true]-d..."
(procedure "recordhistory" line 46)
invoked from within
"recordhistory "
(procedure "outputSection" line 173)
invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3882)
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#

DMJ runs perfectly through TWP1.0, just chokes via bash


----------



## Sproglet

Sproglet said:


> I can't believe it.
> 
> Just installed the latest version of dailymail_jazz.
> Run from tivowebplus.... no problems.
> Run from commandline:
> 
> 00:41:06-debug-compiling conflicts list
> Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.197
> 
> And tivo reboots.
> 
> I've turned on the memory allocation section and still getting it every time.
> 
> Any ideas?????


No-one seems to have noticed my note 

Playing with the numbers I managed to get exactly the same error as thepicman by using the same commandline as him

Using tivo-onion's commandline posted the other day gave me:



Code:


23:18:55-debug-creating seperator line
23:18:55-debug-item text added.
23:18:55-debug-Items Found >>1<<
23:18:55-debug-GENERATING OUTPUT SECTION >>3<<
23:18:55-debug-GENERATING CONFLICTS LIST
23:18:55-debug-compiling conflicts list
Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.229
Tmk Assertion Failure:
    BlockFailure, line 1771 ()

And TiVo rebooted .....
HELP


----------



## thepicman

Sproglet said:


> No-one seems to have noticed my note
> 
> And TiVo rebooted .....
> HELP


At least I am not getting a reboot...


----------



## tivo-onion

Sproglet said:


> No-one seems to have noticed my note
> 
> Playing with the numbers I managed to get exactly the same error as thepicman by using the same commandline as him


Did you try this:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2659426&&#post2659426

cheers

Chris


----------



## thepicman

tivo-onion said:


> Did you try this:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2659426&&#post2659426
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


No, but I'm on a S1 with 3.01, but what the ding? I'm up for a try.


----------



## MonTheFish

ash_bluewomble said:


> a) the rejected recordings are repeats.
> b) the conflicts section of the DailyMail is correct
> c) the reason list in the rejected recordings is wrong.
> 
> Ash.


Now that I'm checking the rejected recordings I'm seeing loads of these: The Friday Night Project Fri 22:30 C4 (No Longer In Program Guide) .

When I do a search for the show on tivo web its showing with the tick to record, and clicking on that episode gives the options to cancel recording or edit sesson pass.

To-do list shows it not being recorded, and recording a different show on at that time which is the one showing up in daily mail as to be recorded. Initial guess is guide data problem...anyone else finding this?


----------



## ash_bluewomble

tivo-onion said:


> I would be very interested to see your logfile at de-bugging level 3 for this email, if you could attach it to a post. I have had a brief look at the code and I cannot immediately see any issues, but the reject recording stuff is a bit complicated.
> 
> Also, could you compare it to what it says on your tivo (via the telly) on the subject, you should be able to see if simpsons will not really record because of a conflict!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Chris,
Here is my log, as requested. I haven't had a chance to look on the TiVo iteslf yet.

Here is my rejected recordings secion for Thursday 10th March:


> Thu, 10 Mar
> Star Trek: The Next Generation Thu 17:00 SKYONE (MaxRecordingsExceeded)
> Cause and Effect
> *The Simpsons Thu 19:00 SKYONE (Conflict)
> The Simpsons Thu 19:30 SKYONE (Conflict)*
> Star Trek: The Next Generation Fri 00:00 SKYONE (MaxRecordingsExceeded)
> Cause and Effect
> Time Team Fri 05:00 DISCOV (Duplicate)
> The episode 'Death in a Crescent' is scheduled to record at a future time (Thu, 10 Mar 19:00).


The conflicts section shows neither of these 2 items.

I'll look at what TiVo says for these items (or similar) this evening and get back to you.

Thanks,
Ash.


----------



## ash_bluewomble

ash_bluewomble said:


> That's an interesting point! Looking at my mail from this morning (0.37beta), I have in my rejected recordings list:
> 
> ... and yet, in the conflicts section, it says:
> 
> I suspect the rejected recordings were not rejected because of conflicts, but rather that my season pass for the Simpsons is set up to only record first runs, not repeats... My guess is that
> a) the rejected recordings are repeats.
> b) the conflicts section of the DailyMail is correct
> c) the reason list in the rejected recordings is wrong.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Ash.


Ah... I think I might have gotten to the bottom of this... I havn't managed to look on the TiVo itself yet, but a bit more digging in TiVoWeb (User Interface -> Recording History) shows that the episodes of the simpsons in question are shown up as "Conflict (alternative scheduled)", whereas real conflicts just say "Conflict" in bold.

Is there a bug in the rejected recordings code? Should it say "Conflict (alternative scheduled at xxxxxx)" for these cases?

Ash


----------



## thepicman

tivo-onion said:


> Did you try this:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2659426&&#post2659426
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Success  creating the .sh file and running it from bash and through the Hackman shell command. Now to try it from cron.......

S1 TiVo running 3.01

TPM


----------



## tivo-onion

ash_bluewomble said:


> Ah... I think I might have gotten to the bottom of this... I havn't managed to look on the TiVo itself yet, but a bit more digging in TiVoWeb (User Interface -> Recording History) shows that the episodes of the simpsons in question are shown up as "Conflict (alternative scheduled)", whereas real conflicts just say "Conflict" in bold.
> 
> Is there a bug in the rejected recordings code? Should it say "Conflict (alternative scheduled at xxxxxx)" for these cases?
> 
> Ash


I am unsure of where to get the "alternative scheduled at xxxxxx" information from in the TiVo datastructure. The cancel reason code is gathered as such:

set cancelreason [dbobj $rec get CancelReason]

and as I understanding it, a cancel reason code of "20" indicates a "Conflict" of some kind. How do I gather or ascertain the secondary level information such as : "alternative scheduled at xxxxxx" information - does anyone have any ideas?

thanks for yoru help,

Chris


----------



## Sproglet

tivo-onion said:


> Did you try this:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2659426&&#post2659426


Hadn't because I thought using a UK TiVo it wouldn't be that.

AND IT WORKED 

Woo!


----------



## sanderton

tivo-onion said:


> I am unsure of where to get the "alternative scheduled at xxxxxx" information from in the TiVo datastructure. The cancel reason code is gathered as such:
> 
> set cancelreason [dbobj $rec get CancelReason]
> 
> and as I understanding it, a cancel reason code of "20" indicates a "Conflict" of some kind. How do I gather or ascertain the secondary level information such as : "alternative scheduled at xxxxxx" information - does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> thanks for yoru help,
> 
> Chris


There's a proc in TivoWeb, alt_showing, which figures it out. It basically just scans /Recordings/Active for an entry with the same TMSId as the show with the conflict:



Code:


##########################################
# Copyright (c) 2002 Aaron Schrab <[email protected]>
proc alt_showing {tofind_tmsid tofind_fsid} {
  global db

  set showings [get_programshowings $tofind_fsid 1]

  foreach showing $showings {
    set seconds [lindex $showing 0]
    set stationfsid [lindex $showing 1]
    set date [expr $seconds / 86400]
    set time [expr $seconds % 86400]
    set timestr [format "%05d" $time]
    ForeachMfsFile recfsid name type "/Recording/Active" "4:$date:$timestr:" {
      RetryTransaction {
	set rec [db $db openid $recfsid]
	set show [dbobj $rec get Showing]
	set prog [dbobj $show get Program]
	set id [dbobj $prog get TmsId]
	if {$id == $tofind_tmsid} {
	  return "todo [dbobj $show fsid]/[dbobj $show subobjid]"
	}
      }
    }
  }

  # Also check if it's in Now Showing
  ForeachMfsFile recfsid name type  "/Recording/TmsId" "$tofind_tmsid:" {
    RetryTransaction {
      set rec [db $db openid $recfsid]
      set show [dbobj $rec get Showing]
      return "nowshowing [dbobj $show fsid]/[dbobj $show subobjid]"
    }
  }

  return ""
}


----------



## thepicman

thepicman said:


> Success  creating the .sh file and running it from bash and through the Hackman shell command. Now to try it from cron.......
> 
> S1 TiVo running 3.01
> 
> TPM


Cron does not even see this as a CMD. It just skips over it:

30 02 1-6 * * /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail.sh

What did I typo?


----------



## bdeweese

I went nuts trying to figure out why my once working dailymail cron entry quit working - even though everything looked correct. Finally, I figured out that in all the messing with the dailymail.sh script file it had somehow reverted to pc format. Re-saving it in unix and then chmodding it solved the problem. You may want to double check your script file if you haven't already. Also, if I'm not mistaken, in your example above you have specified day 1 - 6 of the month - and I think you wanted days 1 - 6 of the week. If so, you want "30 02 * * 1-6 /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail.sh" as opposed to what you listed above.

Hope I got that right! Bob


----------



## thepicman

bdeweese said:


> I went nuts trying to figure out why my once working dailymail cron entry quit working - even though everything looked correct. Finally, I figured out that in all the messing with the dailymail.sh script file it had somehow reverted to pc format. Re-saving it in unix and then chmodding it solved the problem. You may want to double check your script file if you haven't already. Also, if I'm not mistaken, in your example above you have specified day 1 - 6 of the month - and I think you wanted days 1 - 6 of the week. If so, you want "30 02 * * 1-6 /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail.sh" as opposed to what you listed above.
> 
> Hope I got that right! Bob


Thanks for the date/time catch. If I un-rem the cron.test.out line, cron will correctly write to the file every 10 minutes, so I figure the file is still in the correct format and is chmoddedcorrectly ?

-TPM


----------



## DerekR

Hello brainy folks 

It's the end of a long day. Been playing with Dailymail on and off most of the day and have *just about* got things working!

All appears well, I had some teething troubles, most of which I've managed to iron out myself (with the help of the 'search' facility), but basically Dailymail appears to be generating and sending it's email OK, but for some reason I'm not receiving anything in my inbox 

Here's (what I think is) the relevant part of my logfile, does everything look OK to you guys?

23:21:52-debug-e-mail required
23:21:52-debug-about to send e-mail
23:21:52-debug-entered sendmail procedure
23:21:52-debug-variable check:
23:21:52-debug-mailserver : >>207.44.238.99<<
23:21:52-debug-domain : >>fireflyuk.net<<
23:21:52-debug-recipient : >>[email protected]<<
23:21:52-debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Monday March 14, 2005<<
23:21:52-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>207.44.238.99<<
23:21:52-debug-got reply : >>220 smtp.fireflyinternet.com ESMTP FireFly SMTP Server v8.0.3; Mon, 14 Mar 2005 23:21:55 -0000<<
23:21:52-debug-connected
23:21:52-debug-got reply : >>250 smtp.fireflyinternet.com Hello fireflyuk.net [62.69.34.193], pleased to meet you.<<
23:21:52-debug-helo acknowledged
23:21:52-debug-got reply : >>250 2.1.0 <[email protected]>... Sender ok<<
23:21:52-debug-from acknowledged
23:21:52-debug-got reply : >>250 2.1.5 <[email protected]>... Recipient ok; will forward<<
23:21:52-debug-to acknowledged
23:21:53-debug-got reply : >>354 Enter mail, end with "." on a line by itself<<
23:21:53-debug-sending message
23:21:53-debug-building header
23:21:53-debug-about to set recipient
23:21:53-debug-recipient set
23:21:53-debug-building content
23:21:53-debug-html starts
23:21:53-debug-body starts
23:21:53-debug-body ended
23:21:54-debug-got reply : >>250 2.6.0 9312 bytes received in 00:00:01; Message accepted for delivery<<
23:21:54-debug-message sent
23:21:54-debug-got reply : >>221 2.0.0 smtp.fireflyinternet.com closing connection<<
23:21:54-debug-disconnected
23:21:54-debug-e-mail sent
23:21:54-debug-html file generation required
23:21:54-debug-about to write html file
23:21:54-debug-building html content
23:21:54-debug-html starts
23:21:54-debug-body starts
23:21:54-debug-body ended
23:21:54-debug-html file written

------completed the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) - thanks for your custom
------completed at 23:21:54

The only strange bit I can see is the "354 Enter mail, end with "." on a line by itself", is this something specific to my mail server? Is this anything to do with why my mail is not coming through? The "Message accepted for delivery" would suggest that everything is OK ??

I have tested my email by sending some messages to myself and these come through OK, so I know it's not a problem with my incoming mail.

Please help, I'm at my wits end!

(using dailymail v0.35.6 beta, cron installed and running but not set to do anything yet, I figured I should get dailymail working manually first).


----------



## thepicman

thepicman said:


> Cron does not even see this as a CMD. It just skips over it:
> 
> 30 02 1-6 * * /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail.sh
> 
> What did I typo?


Cron is alive!

Realizing that TiVo runs on GMT was a small bit of insight and helpful for debug....

Tivo-onion: does DMJ only check for .tcl commands when it creates its list of "The following hack applications are scheduled to run on your TiVo:" ? I ask because my cron job never shows in this list now that I am running DMJ with a .sh file.

I followed many directions leading up to:

Creating dailymail.sh which included

export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail_jazz.tcl 72 [email protected] [email protected] > /var/log/dailymail_jazz_cron.log 2>&1

and then chmod +x /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail.sh

placing in crontab 00 11 * * 1-6 /var/hack/dailymail_jazz/dailymail.sh &

(which is 6AM on my side of the pond)

Now I can get my TiVo mail. Why I want it, I don't know; but then again I feel my toaster should be networked to my alarmclock.

I borrowed THIS from Steve Jenkins. He made this to put on the outside of your TiVo, but why not use it in place of the TiVo logo in DMJ?


----------



## tivo-onion

All,

I think I am finally at the stage where I can release v0.28 Beta for some prelimary testing - if anyone out there is bold enough to install it. It is packed full of new features which I will list later in this email. This is only a testing release, there are probably lots of bugs in it - so please report them on this forum when you bump into them. This release is only for the bold and the experienced, so if you are a new user please install a proven and stable previous version - once tested I will fully document this module and release formally. The zip file attached contains a very high level datasheet - but You will get a lot from working through the newly structured config file - which should be easier to understand.

Here are the new features:

*Non Customizable Updates:*
 Completely re-structured configuration file to be easier to use and understand.
 Added support of the EHLO command in order to get greater debugging information on allowed authentication methods when interacting with the mail server. The module will also automatically retry a HELO command on fail of the EHLO command.
 Completely re-written disk checking / percent used aspect of module utilizing code from TiVoWebPlus, with a view to fixing issue for some later version TiVos.
 Tidied up various presentation aspects of the email, including textual formatting and wrapping where required.
 Updated Thumb presentation in the To Do list to show predicted, explicit and implied thumbs, including an unset thumb for the odd occasion when that situation occurs.
 Fixed bug where the up-time and temperature are not displayed in the status section.
 Improved debugging messages throughout module.
 Added additional items to the cron search in the status module, including fakecall.tcl and wipelogs.
 Provided a non-graphical equivalent space bar in the bulletin area.
 Streamlined date / time text in To Do list.
 Updated graphics throughout.
 Rejected recording code re-written to be more effective.
 Updated and new .itcl tivoweb modules to support functions, including multi functionality.
 The provision of a cron callable Tracker update module, based on Sandertons Tracker code.

*Customizable Options:*
 Modified usage of the TiVos name. 
 Added selectable support for second disks, or a disk B. This allows for better presentation of SMART information.
 Added a "freepages" memory allocation fix for users struggling with memory problems. 
 Added in memorypool support that is called in-line with the Dailymail module. It is also possible to call the Dailymail TCL module from the run_jazzed_dailymail.sh file included.
 In order to help fix issues with broken pipes and email send crashes, incorporated a new option to break up the message into chunks rather than sending all at one time. 
 Added ability to re-size width of the email. 
 Modified module so that up to 3 recipient emails can be specified in the configuration file.
 Added the ability to use either an AUTH LOGIN or AUTH PLAIN email server authentication method. 
 Added a checkbox based multi-delete capability in the To Do list. 
 Added a drop-down-list-box based multi-thumb update capability in the To Do list. 
 Added the ability to repeat the submit buttons for multi capability. 
 Added capability to display a dated subject line on the email if required. 
 Added in connectivity with Sandertons tracker module - with highlights of blocked programs and pre-selection of delete checkboxes where possible. 
 Significantly modified space bar in the bulletin area to show expired items and suggestions as a separate grey line if required. This is selectable and fully configurable through setting a variety of variables in the configuration file:
----- Specify whether suggestions are treated as free or used space
----- Specify whether expired items are treated as free or used space
----- Specify how suggestions are treated when they expire
----- Show the remaning time in user defined units
 Added in an optional suggestion graphic for the To Do and Conflict lists. 
 Added optional start and end padding graphics for the To Do list. 
 Significantly modified the To Do list to show cumulative , or progressive, space used. Where appropriate, this capability adds back in space for expired items to predict space available. This is a fully customizable area which includes:
----- User selectable display of program length in minutes, program size in megabytes, remaining % disk space after program recorded & remaining time after program recorded.
----- User selectable display of high-space indicator.
----- User selectable choice of basic, medium, high or best time remaining units.
----- User selectable display of indicator showing space added-back to expiry of programs.
----- User selectable display of indicator showing that expired programs and suggestions will be deleted by TiVo to make recording space.
 Added support to run the fakecall.tcl module in-line.

*Download updated version from later post in this thread......*

Have fun!

cheers

Chris


----------



## cbemoore

Fantastic work Chris!

But the zip file hasn't appeared on your website yet - have you uploaded it yet?

Chris


----------



## cbemoore

cbemoore said:


> Fantastic work Chris!
> 
> But the zip file hasn't appeared on your website yet - have you uploaded it yet?
> 
> Chris


Spoke too soon - its there now!

And I was just about to go to bed......guess I'll be up for a bit now testing it out!


----------



## tivo-onion

cbemoore said:


> Fantastic work Chris!
> 
> But the zip file hasn't appeared on your website yet - have you uploaded it yet?
> 
> Chris


Should be there if you click on the "here",

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

A delayed Welcome Back Chris and thankyou. I'll download it in a mo and have a play. There goes my early night


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Well, my initial testing seems good. I did manage to reboot TiVo first off by not thinking straight and trying to run dailymail_jazz.tcl from the Bash prompt (not repeatable though). Once I'd woke up and ran run_dailymail_jazz.tcl it worked perfectly. Tried it also from TiVoweb and again worked perfectly.
The only possible error I've spotted is in the TiVo Status section it had



> WARNING: No SMART errors detected. Usage is at 50%. TiVo has 36 hours 46 mins of high quality time remaining.


Probably one of the space settings I've selected but I'll leave that for tomorrow as I'm going to bed now....
Hopefully my Cron generated mail will be waiting tomorrow morning.

*Edit*

It would seem the Expiry section is still using one channel for all of the Expiry entries. In the example I've just generated all of the programs have the channel as BBC2 despite the fact there should be a varied selection of channels. An example is here


----------



## tivo-onion

Prof. Yaffle said:


> *Edit*
> 
> It would seem the Expiry section is still using one channel for all of the Expiry entries. In the example I've just generated all of the programs have the channel as BBC2 despite the fact there should be a varied selection of channels. An example is here


Will take a look at this one!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Module is updated with fix for expiry section callsign problem. Is now fixed. Download from here as it is too large to attach to this post.

cheers

Chris


----------



## DerekR

So no-one can help me with this then? I *really* don't know what to do next...



DerekR said:


> Hello brainy folks
> 
> It's the end of a long day. Been playing with Dailymail on and off most of the day and have *just about* got things working!
> 
> All appears well, I had some teething troubles, most of which I've managed to iron out myself (with the help of the 'search' facility), but basically Dailymail appears to be generating and sending it's email OK, but for some reason I'm not receiving anything in my inbox
> 
> Here's (what I think is) the relevant part of my logfile, does everything look OK to you guys?
> 
> 23:21:52-debug-e-mail required
> 23:21:52-debug-about to send e-mail
> 23:21:52-debug-entered sendmail procedure
> 23:21:52-debug-variable check:
> 23:21:52-debug-mailserver : >>207.44.238.99<<
> 23:21:52-debug-domain : >>fireflyuk.net<<
> 23:21:52-debug-recipient : >>[email protected]<<
> 23:21:52-debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Monday March 14, 2005<<
> 23:21:52-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>207.44.238.99<<
> 23:21:52-debug-got reply : >>220 smtp.fireflyinternet.com ESMTP FireFly SMTP Server v8.0.3; Mon, 14 Mar 2005 23:21:55 -0000<<
> 23:21:52-debug-connected
> 23:21:52-debug-got reply : >>250 smtp.fireflyinternet.com Hello fireflyuk.net [62.69.34.193], pleased to meet you.<<
> 23:21:52-debug-helo acknowledged
> 23:21:52-debug-got reply : >>250 2.1.0 <[email protected]>... Sender ok<<
> 23:21:52-debug-from acknowledged
> 23:21:52-debug-got reply : >>250 2.1.5 <[email protected]>... Recipient ok; will forward<<
> 23:21:52-debug-to acknowledged
> 23:21:53-debug-got reply : >>354 Enter mail, end with "." on a line by itself<<
> 23:21:53-debug-sending message
> 23:21:53-debug-building header
> 23:21:53-debug-about to set recipient
> 23:21:53-debug-recipient set
> 23:21:53-debug-building content
> 23:21:53-debug-html starts
> 23:21:53-debug-body starts
> 23:21:53-debug-body ended
> 23:21:54-debug-got reply : >>250 2.6.0 9312 bytes received in 00:00:01; Message accepted for delivery<<
> 23:21:54-debug-message sent
> 23:21:54-debug-got reply : >>221 2.0.0 smtp.fireflyinternet.com closing connection<<
> 23:21:54-debug-disconnected
> 23:21:54-debug-e-mail sent
> 23:21:54-debug-html file generation required
> 23:21:54-debug-about to write html file
> 23:21:54-debug-building html content
> 23:21:54-debug-html starts
> 23:21:54-debug-body starts
> 23:21:54-debug-body ended
> 23:21:54-debug-html file written
> 
> ------completed the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) - thanks for your custom
> ------completed at 23:21:54
> 
> The only strange bit I can see is the "354 Enter mail, end with "." on a line by itself", is this something specific to my mail server? Is this anything to do with why my mail is not coming through? The "Message accepted for delivery" would suggest that everything is OK ??
> 
> I have tested my email by sending some messages to myself and these come through OK, so I know it's not a problem with my incoming mail.
> 
> Please help, I'm at my wits end!
> 
> (using dailymail v0.35.6 beta, cron installed and running but not set to do anything yet, I figured I should get dailymail working manually first).


----------



## tivo-onion

DerekR said:


> So no-one can help me with this then? I *really* don't know what to do next...


I think that this may be a problem with your email providor. The "354 Enter mail, end with "." on a line by itself" aspect of this is fairly standard for mail service providers, and the dailymail module caters for this. The log seems to identify that the mail is recieved ok. You should try using authentication, as sometimes some mail servers will not forward mails if you do not authenticate - even they say they do - I had a similar problem like this in the past. Also, you may want to try an alternative mail providor if you can,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Well, the Cron Dailymail didn't send this morning because of a Pipe error even though it worked okay from Bash and from the TiVoweb module. Just tried it with the fix for this enabled though and it seems to have worked fine. I'll try the newest Beta with the callsign fix tonight.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Chris,

Would I be right to assume that the only change to todays Beta is in dailymail_jazz.tcl? Nothing changed in any of the other files?

Thanks.


----------



## tivo-onion

Prof. Yaffle said:


> Chris,
> 
> Would I be right to assume that the only change to todays Beta is in dailymail_jazz.tcl? Nothing changed in any of the other files?
> 
> Thanks.


Correct


----------



## chippyt

I am using the new .38 tivoweb module to edit the new config file for .38. I have tivowebplus pre1.1 and every time I click save, the tivo reboots. This wasn't an issue with .36 or .37

Any ideas?


----------



## thepicman

chippyt said:


> I am using the new .38 tivoweb module to edit the new config file for .38. I have tivowebplus pre1.1 and every time I click save, the tivo reboots. This wasn't an issue with .36 or .37
> 
> Any ideas?


I posted a similar error a few weeks ago. My S1 was doing that with .35 and .36 with TWP 1. I just started editing the cfg file within my FTP program instead.


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> I am using the new .38 tivoweb module to edit the new config file for .38. I have tivowebplus pre1.1 and every time I click save, the tivo reboots. This wasn't an issue with .36 or .37
> 
> Any ideas?


I have no idea why this has happened - I have done no updates on the tivoweb module except for change the displayed version numbers? I periodically get a reboot - but only once in a blue moon - i cannot explain why? Try again and see if the problem is replicated,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Expiry callsign is working here now. Thanks.

The only other bug I can see is the one I mentioned last night. In the warnings section I have :-










The disk space thresholds are set as



Code:


## (3.1.11) Available space low-to-mid threshold :
##          Set to the whole number threshold of the low-mid transition amount for used space
##          Quote marks should not be used.
set midthreshold 80


## (3.1.12) Available space mid-to-high threshold :
##          Set to the whole number threshold of the mid-high transition amount for used space.
##          Quote marks should not be used.
set highthreshold 95

and the HDD shows as being okay using Smartctl so I'm not sure why it's marked as a warning?


----------



## scottdw

chippyt said:


> I am using the new .38 tivoweb module to edit the new config file for .38. I have tivowebplus pre1.1 and every time I click save, the tivo reboots. This wasn't an issue with .36 or .37
> 
> Any ideas?


This is what the Freepages fix was supposed to fix:
"Added a "freepages" memory allocation fix for users struggling with memory problems.

Is there an option to turn on and off in the config?? If it is try turning it on.


----------



## tivo-onion

tivo-onion said:


> I have no idea why this has happened - I have done no updates on the tivoweb module except for change the displayed version numbers? I periodically get a reboot - but only once in a blue moon - i cannot explain why? Try again and see if the problem is replicated,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


can you send me your log file please,

cheers

Chris


----------



## chippyt

I edited the cfg file via textpad and ran .38. My gmail account really hacks up the html and it looks bad, but I looked at the html file on my tivo and it is fine.

Here is what .38 reports for free space "WARNING: No SMART errors detected. Usage is at 2%. TiVo has 23 hours 19 mins of high quality time remaining."

The tivowebplus module reports a usage of 48.6%, which seems close.

Also, when I tried to run dailymail_jazz.tcl from the command line it say "no such file or directory", but when I ran run_dailymail_jazz.sh it ran fine.

I am using a HDVR2 with 4.0

Thanks for all the work on this program.

EDIT: attached log file


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

tivo-onion said:


> can you send me your log file please,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Talking to yourself is the first sign of madness.


----------



## iankb

Prof. Yaffle said:


> Talking to yourself is the first sign of madness.


Only if he replies.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

iankb said:


> Only if he replies.


I'm monitoring carefully.


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> Here is what .38 reports for free space "WARNING: No SMART errors detected. Usage is at 2%. TiVo has 23 hours 19 mins of high quality time remaining."
> 
> I am using a HDVR2 with 4.0
> 
> Thanks for all the work on this program.
> 
> EDIT: attached log file


Try the attached version of dailymail_jazz.tcl instead (it has extra debugging in it) and then send me the resultant logfile for my perusal. This is a throwaway module - so once you have sent me the logfile I would suggest deleting it.

cheers

Chris


----------



## chippyt

tivo-onion said:


> Try the attached version of dailymail_jazz.tcl instead (it has extra debugging in it) and then send me the resultant logfile for my perusal. This is a throwaway module - so once you have sent me the logfile I would suggest deleting it.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Here is the log file:


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> Here is the log file:


Sorry mate, I sent you the wrong file. Sorry for messing you about - here is the proper one:

cheers

Chris


----------



## chippyt

tivo-onion said:


> Sorry mate, I sent you the wrong file. Sorry for messing you about - here is the proper one:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


No problem, here is the new log file:


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> No problem, here is the new log file:


OK, I am getting there with the problem I think. Try running the attached module ( I have hardcoded some version info in it) and then send me the log file, and tell me if the email is any better when reporting space,

cheers

Chris


----------



## chippyt

tivo-onion said:


> OK, I am getting there with the problem I think. Try running the attached module ( I have hardcoded some version info in it) and then send me the log file, and tell me if the email is any better when reporting space,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


The usage jumped up to 49%, much better. Here is the log file:


----------



## vertigo235

Does softpad info work with endpadplus?


----------



## chippyt

I use endpadplus on my HDVR2 and dailymail reports everything


----------



## vertigo235

tivo-onion said:


> OK, I am getting there with the problem I think. Try running the attached module ( I have hardcoded some version info in it) and then send me the log file, and tell me if the email is any better when reporting space,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Is this the latest version? Is there no updated config file? Do I just need to replace my current tcl module with this one?


----------



## thepicman

vertigo235 said:


> Does softpad info work with endpadplus?


does since .37

The following hack applications are currently running on your TiVo: 
TiVo Telnet 
TivoWeb 
TiVo FTP 
cron Scheduler 
EndpadPlus


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> The usage jumped up to 49%, much better. Here is the log file:


Questions to All,

chippyt's tivo contains a number of wierd program items I have not seen before of type:

- TiVo Service Data (Sel Type 8)
- DVR Showcase 1...6 (Sel Type 5)

Does anyone know what these are, whether they are programs (and can expire / be deleted) or other "stuff" that uses space but cannot be deleted or otherwise handled?

If anyone could shed some light on these that would be great.

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

vertigo235 said:


> Is this the latest version? Is there no updated config file? Do I just need to replace my current tcl module with this one?


No, don't touch this with a bargepole!


----------



## vertigo235

I found the latest one on your website, sorry for the dumb question! 

How does the modify thumbs feature work? There is no submit button?

Edit: Nevermind I see now that you click the picture at the top...


----------



## vertigo235

OK One more question, that I havn't been able to answer for my self yet. 

Is there a time offset variable that I'm missing somewhere? I updated to .38b and now my times are off, looks like they are GMT now?

Edit: OK I answered my question again, and added "export TZ_GMT_OFFSET=-5" to my rc.sysinit.author file


----------



## lcsneil

Great!

UK Tivo 'ere. All loaded up fine. All runs fine!

Must admit I haven't checked the validity of the free space but apart from that...

Seems to work perfectly here! 

Great job T-O


Neil


----------



## Trinitron

tivo-onion said:


> All,
> 
> I think I am finally at the stage where I can release v0.28 Beta for some prelimary testing


Now I don't want to sound picky, but it is *.38* isn't it!


----------



## tivo-onion

Trinitron said:


> Now I don't want to sound picky, but it is *.38* isn't it!


Yes


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> Here is what .38 reports for free space "WARNING: No SMART errors detected. Usage is at 2%. TiVo has 23 hours 19 mins of high quality time remaining."
> 
> The tivowebplus module reports a usage of 48.6%, which seems close.
> 
> Also, when I tried to run dailymail_jazz.tcl from the command line it say "no such file or directory", but when I ran run_dailymail_jazz.sh it ran fine.
> 
> I am using a HDVR2 with 4.0


Right then, I think I have fixed the module for TiVo software version 4 users. The zip file has been update on my website. As bonus there are two extra configurable options - to show a new episode icon and to show a season pass / wishlist option. You will need to update the dailymail_jazz.tcl, dailymail.cfg (sorry ) and the graphics files.

Download the file from here.

Let me know if it all works,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Trinitron

Hmmm. I'm not getting any further than...

[last 4 lines of log]
23:28:00-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>2.5<<
23:28:00-debug-completed version setting
23:28:00-debug-about to include util.itcl
23:28:00-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl


----------



## Trinitron

oops. Helps if I spell 'tivowebplus' correctly!

But then I found a problem in the get_totalsizes procedure: To get it to work on TWP, I changed

set retval [catch {set getspace [exec "$tivowebdir/get_space"]} error]

to

set retval [catch {set getspace [exec "$tivowebdir/bin_ppc/get_space"]} error]

Though having done that, it seems to have screwed up other TWP modules that look at mfs. When Tivo has stopped recording I'll reboot it to see if that clears it up - but any thoughts?


----------



## phosacid

vertigo235 said:


> OK One more question, that I havn't been able to answer for my self yet.
> 
> Is there a time offset variable that I'm missing somewhere? I updated to .38b and now my times are off, looks like they are GMT now?
> 
> Edit: OK I answered my question again, and added "export TZ_GMT_OFFSET=-5" to my rc.sysinit.author file


Could you go into a little more detail on this? I am haveing the time problem also.

Is there a certain place where this line needs to go?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

tivo-onion said:


> Right then, I think I have fixed the module for TiVo software version 4 users. The zip file has been update on my website. As bonus there are two extra configurable options - to show a new episode icon and to show a season pass / wishlist option. You will need to update the dailymail_jazz.tcl, dailymail.cfg (sorry ) and the graphics files.
> 
> Download the file from here.
> 
> Let me know if it all works,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Looks like one to leave until I'm sober!


----------



## vertigo235

phosacid said:


> Could you go into a little more detail on this? I am haveing the time problem also.
> 
> Is there a certain place where this line needs to go?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Actually, I thought that fixed it but I was wrong. I'm still having the time problem.

This was apparently changed in v .36


----------



## phosacid

vertigo235 said:


> Actually, I thought that fixed it but I was wrong. I'm still having the time problem.
> 
> This was apparently changed in v .36


In the config, i changed the Yankspeak option to true. This got me in the ball park.

It set all the times to east coast time. I happen to be in central timezone. Anyone know how to get this configured for central?

TIA

Phos


----------



## Anchorman

PortlandPaw said:


> I got a "no such variable" error for htmlfilerequired when dailymail.itcl loads, but I haven't seen anyone else report this error. I have it set to false in the .cfg file, changed from true, with the same result. This is with 0.35.6 beta. What did I do wrong?


I think the correct filename for the module is "managedailymail.itcl". I was so glad to find this post because I am having the exact same problem. Unfortunately, the solution was never posted.

This is what I am getting in TWP 1.1-pre2 when I go to the Daily E-Mail page:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_manage_dailymail '/' ''
can't read "htmlfilerequired": no such variable
while executing
"if { $htmlfilerequired } {
puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/viewdailymail/" "View most recent generated daily status e-mail?"]]]
}"
(procedure "::action_manage_dailymail" line 14)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Has anyone seen this problem?


----------



## vertigo235

phosacid said:


> In the config, i changed the Yankspeak option to true. This got me in the ball park.
> 
> It set all the times to east coast time. I happen to be in central timezone. Anyone know how to get this configured for central?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Phos


That's weird because I have yankspeak set to true and it still is displaying GMT...


----------



## vertigo235

OK so I moved the export command to the top of my .author file and it appears to be working now. 

I found this tip in an earlier post...


----------



## phosacid

vertigo235 said:


> That's weird because I have yankspeak set to true and it still is displaying GMT...


this is the top of the email after change:

Date: Thu, 17 Mar 2005 03:13:06 +0000 
TiVo Status: Wednesday, March 16 10:12:03PM (email sent date doesnt match tivo date)

and before change:

Date: Thu, 17 Mar 2005 01:57:09 +0000 (email sent date matches tivo date)
TiVo Status: Thu, 17 Mar 01:54

I'm not too sure what else would have changed, i wonder if it has something to do with being ran from cron or not?


----------



## vertigo235

phosacid said:


> this is the top of the email after change:
> 
> Date: Thu, 17 Mar 2005 03:13:06 +0000
> TiVo Status: Wednesday, March 16 10:12:03PM (email sent date doesnt match tivo date)
> 
> and before change:
> 
> Date: Thu, 17 Mar 2005 01:57:09 +0000 (email sent date matches tivo date)
> TiVo Status: Thu, 17 Mar 01:54
> 
> I'm not too sure what else would have changed, i wonder if it has something to do with being ran from cron or not?


Still looks like GMT to me... I don't know where you are, but it's not Mar 17th here yet  or anywhere else in the US either.


----------



## vertigo235

Errrr OK I see what you are saying.

I snooped arround in the tcl, you can change the tz offset in there if you want. I was going to and then mine just started working....

Also make sure tivo version is set to 3, and UKTiVo is set to false, I don't think it checks the offset var if it's not.


----------



## chippyt

I just tried the latest version and I received this error under the ToDo section:

"Error When Generating To Do List - See Log - can't read "thumbtype": no such variable"

I received this error also:

The following hack applications are scheduled to run on your TiVo:

Error When Generating Status List - See Log - error reading "file13": illegal operation on a directory


----------



## tivo-onion

Wow, lots of emails overnight. I will try to address them all here:

1. CHIPPYT - can you send me a doctored copy of your config file - I would like to see what combination of options are causing you this issue. Also, is your config file pointing to the correct location for your crontab file?

2. VERTIGO234 / PHOSACID - Do NOT change the tzoffset attribute inside the dailymail_jazz.tcl file. This file should automatically pick up the offset from your TiVo, but if it does not for some reason then export the TZ_GMT_OFFSET variable in your rc.sysinit.author (or equivalent) file. I will investigate any mismatch of dates in the module. On investigation, there does seem some funny stuff going on for version3 users and tzoffset - I will need to modify this area...

3. ANCHORMAN - you probably have the configuration file in a disallowed place. Allowed locations by default are: "/var/hack", "/var/hack/dailymail" & "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz". Do you have it in a different location?

4. TRINITON - just put a copy of the "get_space" module in the expected directory for now - I will try and make the location of this a configurable variable in future,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Trinitron

Thanks Chris. Rebooted and all seems to be ok.


----------



## chippyt

tivo-onion said:


> Wow, lots of emails overnight. I will try to address them all here:
> 
> 1. CHIPPYT - can you send me a doctored copy of your config file - I would like to see what combination of options are causing you this issue. Also, is your config file pointing to the correct location for your crontab file?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


I fixed the location of my crontab and it reported that Dailymail was set to run, but it didn't report one of the other applications I have set to run "safereboot.tcl"

The todo list is having the same issue as described before.

Here is my cfg file.


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> I fixed the location of my crontab and it reported that Dailymail was set to run, but it didn't report one of the other applications I have set to run "safereboot.tcl"
> 
> The todo list is having the same issue as described before.
> 
> Here is my cfg file.


CHIPPYT.

The crontab sections only identifies items that have been hardcoded in. I will make it configurable in the config file tonite.

Also, could you send me the log file so I can investigate where your thumbs issue is happening,

thanks

Chris


----------



## chippyt

tivo-onion said:


> CHIPPYT.
> 
> The crontab sections only identifies items that have been hardcoded in. I will make it configurable in the config file tonite.
> 
> Also, could you send me the log file so I can investigate where your thumbs issue is happening,
> 
> thanks
> 
> Chris


Here is the log file:


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> Here is the log file:


I see what is causing your problems. You have items on your "/recording/active" path. that are called "TiVo Service Data" (INVISIBLE presentation type #8) and are treat like programs, but have none of the charateristics of programs such as thumbs. Therefore the system is falling over. I will just have to ensure that the module ignores "INVISIBLE" (type #8) items for version 3 or above users when scanning the "/recording/active" path. Will do tonite,

Anyone else bumped into these items before?

cheers

Chris


----------



## bdeweese

I am having the same exact issue as ChippyT - to do section craps out with that same error. This is on an HR10-250. Will look forward to the fix.

Bob


----------



## chippyt

tivo-onion said:


> I see what is causing your problems. You have items on your "/recording/active" path. that are called "TiVo Service Data" (INVISIBLE presentation type #8) and are treat like programs, but have none of the charateristics of programs such as thumbs. Therefore the system is falling over. I will just have to ensure that the module ignores "INVISIBLE" (type #8) items for version 3 or above users when scanning the "/recording/active" path. Will do tonite,
> 
> Anyone else bumped into these items before?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


These may be DirecTV specific items since this is a HDVR2.


----------



## goodisonboy

All Works out of the box for me, good work  ... except...

I can't get the update of multiple thumb or delete updates to do anything? I've changed things and pressed the icon and I get an Outlook warning advising me that people may see what I'm sending which all sounds promising but nothing happens..

What should happen? I presume IE should burst into life at the handle multievents page?

my Modules are all okay..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 6303 Mar 17 20:05 controlpadding.itcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 13486 Mar 17 20:05 handlemultievents.itcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 12840 Mar 17 20:05 managedailymail.itcl

Do I need to put my tivoweb username and password in the cfg file somewhere so it can post this data to the page?

Cheers


----------



## Trinitron

tivo-onion said:


> just put a copy of the "get_space" module in the expected directory for now - I will try and make the location of this a configurable variable in future


just a thought - there are only 3 'default' locations for the get_space module:
- root dir of Tivoweb 1.9.4
- /bin_ppc for TWP (S1?)
- /bin_mips for TWP on later tivos


----------



## tivo-onion

All,

here are some patch files to bring us up to 0.38.1 Beta:


dailymail.cfg
dailymail_jazz.tcl
The following bugs/issues have been fixed (I hope) and need testing:


The offset function should work ok for version 3+ TiVos - you only need to add the extra environment variable if the offset is not automatically set.
The To Do list and Space identification should work Ok now for version 4+ TiVos - so the "Thumb" error should go away.
Cron list and Applications Running list in the Status section are now configurable in the config file (variables 3.8.3 and 3.8.4)
The location for the "get_space" module is now configurable in the config file (variable 4.16)
I attach a patch file zip file just containing the two updated files for those of you that have been keeping up-to-date on downloads. For those of you that have not been keeping up to date the full set of files is downloadable from my website here.

For those of you that don't want to reconfigure your whole config file, if you just add the 3 new variables (3.8.3, 3.8.4 & 4.16) then you should be fine. Otherwise you will need to reconfigure your whole config file again. This shortcut again will only work if you have been keeping up-to-date with the fixes on this thread.

Let me know if it all works. Keep the feedback rolling in - hopefully we will be stable in the next few days.

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Trinitron said:


> just a thought - there are only 3 'default' locations for the get_space module:
> - root dir of Tivoweb 1.9.4
> - /bin_ppc for TWP (S1?)
> - /bin_mips for TWP on later tivos


Just set it in the new release 0.38.1 Beta - will be fine,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

goodisonboy said:


> All Works out of the box for me, good work  ... except...
> 
> I can't get the update of multiple thumb or delete updates to do anything? I've changed things and pressed the icon and I get an Outlook warning advising me that people may see what I'm sending which all sounds promising but nothing happens..
> 
> What should happen? I presume IE should burst into life at the handle multievents page?
> 
> my Modules are all okay..
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 6303 Mar 17 20:05 controlpadding.itcl
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 13486 Mar 17 20:05 handlemultievents.itcl
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 12840 Mar 17 20:05 managedailymail.itcl
> 
> Do I need to put my tivoweb username and password in the cfg file somewhere so it can post this data to the page?
> 
> Cheers


First thing - have you done a reload on tivoweb after uploading the files and setting permissions?

If so, can you try it from the generated html file instead of the email - so go to the "manage daily mail" tivoweb menu item and choose to view the latest generated email - it will present you with the HTML file. Of course, you must have it set up in the config file to generate the file. If this works then that is great! You then will probably have to configure the security on you email client to let you access the website. Do any of the other links work?

cheers

Chris


----------



## phosacid

Why would my tivo reboot when I try and save the config file?

I edit it, click save, and tivo reboots................


Nevermind, i figured it out....the permissions were'nt set for the file


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Dailymail_Jazz 0.38.1 seems to be working fine here Chris. The HDD warning is working as expected now and the space used bar seems to agree with Autospace which I'd not checked before. I've not spotted anything out of the ordinary.

Thanks!


----------



## bdeweese

I updated to 38.1 and now I'm getting this error for the To Do section: Error When Generating To Do List - See Log - can't read "shownewepisodeprogramicon": no such variable. I have also been having the same reboot problem described by phosacid above. My workaround has been to modify the cfg file from my desktop and then copy it to the dailymail folder. Also, space detection now shows 0 useage in dailymail - although I have nearly 40% in use. FYI. This on an HR10-250 running 3.1.5d.

Bob


----------



## tivo-onion

bdeweese said:


> I updated to 38.1 and now I'm getting this error for the To Do section: Error When Generating To Do List - See Log - can't read "shownewepisodeprogramicon": no such variable. I have also been having the same reboot problem described by phosacid above. My workaround has been to modify the cfg file from my desktop and then copy it to the dailymail folder. Also, space detection now shows 0 useage in dailymail - although I have nearly 40% in use. FYI. This on an HR10-250 running 3.1.5d.
> 
> Bob


OK,

you may not be using the correct version of the configuration file. Please make sure that you have downloaded the most up-to-date one from my website.

The configuration file must be located in the same directory as the main dailymail tcl file.

Make sure that you have set up the "TIVO SETUP" section of the config file correctly - you will need to make sure that the version3 flag is set to true.

If your space bar is still showing blank and/or you are still get the to do list error, then please send me a zip file containing your config file and the generated log file (generated at level 3 debugging),

cheers

Chris

P.S Make sure the permissions are set correctly on you config file

P.P.S I will look at making this version setting a little easier this weekend!


----------



## tivo-onion

phosacid said:


> Why would my tivo reboot when I try and save the config file?
> 
> I edit it, click save, and tivo reboots................
> 
> Nevermind, i figured it out....the permissions were'nt set for the file


What did you set the permissions to to avoid reboot? 755?

cheers

Chris


----------



## cmylxgo

Using v0.38.0 I get the can't read "thumbtype": no such variable error message. If I set (3.4.3) viewthumbs to _false_ I get the below error message. I also get this same error message when I use v0.38.1 as well.



Code:


can't read "listseperatoroffset": no such variable
    while executing
"expr $listseperatoroffset * 3600"
    (file "/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 326)

I'm running an HDVR2 with 4.0.1b and TivoWeb Plus pre2.


----------



## ash_bluewomble

tivo-onion said:


> What did you set the permissions to to avoid reboot? 755?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


I've sometimes had the same problem, both with 0.38beta and earlier versions (I think 0.37 and 0.36)

Had my TiVo reboot because of this while installing/configuring 0.38beta last night... but I'm damm sure I had set the permissions to 755.

Seems to be working fine now though... seems to be just one of those random features 

Ash.


----------



## bdeweese

OK - Making progress. I had tried to cut and paste the new changes into my existing config file, but apprently missed something - so I started all over. Now I have the to do list working fine, and everything else seems to look fine - with the exception of the space useage - still shows 0%. I get the following at the top with the space bar indicator:

No SMART errors detected. Usage is at 0%. TiVo has 484 hours 13 mins of high quality time remaining.

Although I have appx. 40% useage. Also, I still get a reboot everytime I try to save the config file from the "edit config file" menu. Never had that problem in the previous versions so no idea what is causing it. I just double checked and permissions are fine.

Any suggestions appreciated.

Thanks! Bob

p.s. This is with an HR10-250 running 3.1.5d - Version3 is set to true.


----------



## cmylxgo

cmylxgo said:


> Using v0.38.0 I get the can't read "thumbtype": no such variable error message. If I set (3.4.3) viewthumbs to _false_ I get the below error message. I also get this same error message when I use v0.38.1 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> can't read "listseperatoroffset": no such variable
> while executing
> "expr $listseperatoroffset * 3600"
> (file "/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 326)
> 
> I'm running an HDVR2 with 4.0.1b and TivoWeb Plus pre2.


Let me clairify this a little better...

v 0.38.0 - I get a generated email with the thumbtype error with (3.4.3) set to true
v 0.38.0 - I get the listseperatoroffset error when (3.4.3) is set to false
v 0.38.1 - I get the listseperatoroffset error regardless of what (3.4.3) is set too.

I have tried just adding variables (3.8.3, 3.8.4 & 4.16) to my 0.38.0 config and running against 0.38.1 tcl and I have also started from scratch with the 0.38.1 config with the same results.


----------



## managerxxx

....I've been a long term user of dailymail but have stumbled across a possible issue (but more likely a problem between the chair and the keyboard at this end!!  )

Since .38 (inc .381) I can't run my shell script that calls /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl. On closer inspection when I try to simply run /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl from the command line I get "

": No such file or directory.

The file does exist, was transferred as binary and chmod'd. The app sends email OK from the web interface. What am I doing wrong?!! 

Cheers


----------



## phosacid

tivo-onion said:


> What did you set the permissions to to avoid reboot? 755?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


yes, i chmod 755 the cfg file...works great I must say!! Great job. Just having some cron issues that are really confusing me, but eventually i get it to send automatically..

Thanks for the great program!


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

managerxxx said:


> ....I've been a long term user of dailymail but have stumbled across a possible issue (but more likely a problem between the chair and the keyboard at this end!!  )
> 
> Since .38 (inc .381) I can't run my shell script that calls /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl. On closer inspection when I try to simply run /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl from the command line I get "
> 
> ": No such file or directory.
> 
> The file does exist, was transferred as binary and chmod'd. The app sends email OK from the web interface. What am I doing wrong?!!
> 
> Cheers


I had to alter Cron to call run_dailymail_jazz.sh. Try that instead.


----------



## cmylxgo

Another strange issue... under 0.38.0 the way drive space is reported doesn't seem right. Daily Mail reports 96% used with 2hrs 15min free. Below is a cut and paste from tivoweb...

Filesystem Type Size Used Avail Capacity Mounted on
/dev/hda7 ext2 124M 123M 0 100% /
/dev/hda9 ext2 124M 22M 96M 19% /var


Space Summary 
Total Space - 75285 MB 100.0% 73:04:31 
Total Used - 72785 MB 96.7% 68:32:30 
Total Free - 2500 MB 3.3% 2:25:36 
Deleted** 812 MB 1.1% 1:00:02 

Shouldn't I have 19% used? I do not have that many shows recorded and tivo suggestions are disabled on this tivo. I do not believe I am anywhere near 96% used.

Thanks


----------



## Fozzie

cmylxgo said:


> Another strange issue... under 0.38.0 the way drive space is reported doesn't seem right. Daily Mail reports 96% used with 2hrs 15min free. Below is a cut and paste from tivoweb...
> 
> Filesystem Type Size Used Avail Capacity Mounted on
> /dev/hda7 ext2 124M 123M 0 100% /
> /dev/hda9 ext2 124M 22M 96M 19% /var


I'm sure someone will give a more detailed explanation but... this isn't the drive space used by recordings. You wouldn't get too many recordings in 248Mb 

Haven't you got a section above this in the info module that breaks down the recording space used? (I only ask because I'm running an enhanced info module but can't remember whether this was one of the enhancements!)


----------



## tivo-onion

cmylxgo said:


> Using v0.38.0 I get the can't read "thumbtype": no such variable error message. If I set (3.4.3) viewthumbs to _false_ I get the below error message. I also get this same error message when I use v0.38.1 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> can't read "listseperatoroffset": no such variable
> while executing
> "expr $listseperatoroffset * 3600"
> (file "/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 326)
> 
> I'm running an HDVR2 with 4.0.1b and TivoWeb Plus pre2.


The problem is that the dailymail_jazz.tcl is not reading your dailymail.cfg file. There are a number of reasons why this may be the case, including:


 You do not have the .cfg file in the same directory as the .tcl file
 You have modified your .cfg file and accidentally cut out some variables
 You have modified you .cfg file in non-unix mode, probably on your PC in a windows editor. As a result you have inadvertently introduced errors into the file - you need to convert to unix - I would suggest downloading textpad from www.textpad.com. You can save as a UNIX file.

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

bdeweese said:


> OK - Making progress. I had tried to cut and paste the new changes into my existing config file, but apprently missed something - so I started all over. Now I have the to do list working fine, and everything else seems to look fine - with the exception of the space useage - still shows 0%. I get the following at the top with the space bar indicator:
> 
> No SMART errors detected. Usage is at 0%. TiVo has 484 hours 13 mins of high quality time remaining.
> 
> Although I have appx. 40% useage. Also, I still get a reboot everytime I try to save the config file from the "edit config file" menu. Never had that problem in the previous versions so no idea what is causing it. I just double checked and permissions are fine.
> 
> Any suggestions appreciated.
> 
> Thanks! Bob
> 
> p.s. This is with an HR10-250 running 3.1.5d - Version3 is set to true.


I am gonna have to see your dailymail.cfg file and generatd log file at level 3 logging to help,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

cmylxgo said:


> Another strange issue... under 0.38.0 the way drive space is reported doesn't seem right. Daily Mail reports 96% used with 2hrs 15min free. Below is a cut and paste from tivoweb...
> 
> Filesystem Type Size Used Avail Capacity Mounted on
> /dev/hda7 ext2 124M 123M 0 100% /
> /dev/hda9 ext2 124M 22M 96M 19% /var
> 
> Space Summary
> Total Space - 75285 MB 100.0% 73:04:31
> Total Used - 72785 MB 96.7% 68:32:30
> Total Free - 2500 MB 3.3% 2:25:36
> Deleted** 812 MB 1.1% 1:00:02
> 
> Shouldn't I have 19% used? I do not have that many shows recorded and tivo suggestions are disabled on this tivo. I do not believe I am anywhere near 96% used.
> 
> Thanks


Actually, this is great - because it illustrates that Dailymail_Jazz is reporting space used perfectly in line with the TiVoWebPlus info module. If you take a look at your generated logfile and look for the text "debug-calculating disk usage", everything that follows indicates the programs that are stored on your harddrive, and you can even see the space used by each . You may see a few "ERRORs" too, but that is normal. If this still does not set your mind to rest, then please send me a copy of your logfile and I will inspect for problems,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Anyone who can help,

I am investigating why the TiVo will occasionally perform a reboot when you update and save the dailymail.cfg file through the TiVoWeb interface. I have found something strange.

If I perform a "chmod 755 dailymail.cfg" at the telnet prompt it will update the permissions as follows:

-rwxr-xr-x

However, if I use the TiVoWeb interface to do an update and then inspect the permissions of the new file I see:

--wxrw--wt

Even though the TiVoWeb module performed the following action:

file attributes "/var/hack/dailymail.cfg" -permissions 755

This seems strange....can anyone explain why the permissions do not match, and could this be a reason why the TiVo would reboot if you then try to edit the same file again using the TiVoWeb interface. My investigations have shown that it is always the second time you edit the file through the TiVoWeb interface that a reboot happens. If you perform a manual "chmod 755 dailymail.cfg" between edits it seems to be OK. Any ideas? Could it be to do with who owns the file?

best regards

Chris


----------



## cmylxgo

tivo-onion said:


> The problem is that the dailymail_jazz.tcl is not reading your dailymail.cfg file. There are a number of reasons why this may be the case, including:
> 
> 
> You do not have the .cfg file in the same directory as the .tcl file
> You have modified your .cfg file and accidentally cut out some variables
> You have modified you .cfg file in non-unix mode, probably on your PC in a windows editor. As a result you have inadvertently introduced errors into the file - you need to convert to unix - I would suggest downloading textpad. You can save as a UNIX file.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Chris...
Thanks for all the tips and the link. I have been using textpad for several years now and I am familure with the unix aspect for the files to work properlly. I agree that for some reason that dailmail is not reading in the config file. I did some testing by hard coding the values in the .tcl file until I gave up. I don't understand how the file is getting screwed up. I have transfered the file with 2 different ftp clients. I have sent the file as ASCII and as Binary. I even went one step further and ftp'd the file via the command line. And above all that I even tried it all over again on another PC. If I overwrite the 0.38.1 files with my 0.38.0 files everything works except the to do list.

I am going to download your latest zip again and start from scratch one last time. Also, if you read a couple of post down from my orginal message you quoted I gave some more info and the things I have tried.

Thanks again.


----------



## sanderton

tivo-onion said:


> Anyone who can help,
> 
> I am investigating why the TiVo will occasionally perform a reboot when you update and save the dailymail.cfg file through the TiVoWeb interface. I have found something strange.
> 
> If I perform a "chmod 755 dailymail.cfg" at the telnet prompt it will update the permissions as follows:
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x
> 
> However, if I use the TiVoWeb interface to do an update and then inspect the permissions of the new file I see:
> 
> --wxrw--wt
> 
> Even though the TiVoWeb module performed the following action:
> 
> file attributes "/var/hack/dailymail.cfg" -permissions 755
> 
> This seems strange....can anyone explain why the permissions do not match, and could this be a reason why the TiVo would reboot if you then try to edit the same file again using the TiVoWeb interface. My investigations have shown that it is always the second time you edit the file through the TiVoWeb interface that a reboot happens. If you perform a manual "chmod 755 dailymail.cfg" between edits it seems to be OK. Any ideas? Could it be to do with who owns the file?
> 
> best regards
> 
> Chris


You sure you're closing the file properly after accessing it?

BTW, if you are just "including" the .cfg file, then you shouldn't need to worry about permissions.


----------



## vertigo235

I get the reboot problem on the "second" edit as you said.

I think I'll just stick to using joe to edit it now.


----------



## tivo-onion

sanderton said:


> You sure you're closing the file properly after accessing it?
> 
> BTW, if you are just "including" the .cfg file, then you shouldn't need to worry about permissions.


Stuart,

I see that your edit startup itcl file has prgressed since I originally used it as a template. I will restructure my module based on this and see if we can't have better success,

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

As you are accessing dailymail_jazz.cfg with a "source" statement in dailymail_jazz.tcl, there is no need to make it executable.


----------



## pmk

Could anyone tell me if this new version of dailymail has a section that lists "New Series", "New Episode/s" for the X hours you have specified (across all programmes and channels you have added)?

If it doesn't I think it would make an excellent addition. Obviously there are probably other strings to look for that would indicate a possible new programmes/series.

It would be great just looking at an email and a quick scan would enable you to double check if there are any new programmes that you like the look of and want to record.

TIA


----------



## chippyt

I just got back from a short trip and I tried the latest version from March 17th.

I get the following error early in my log and it quits:

invalid attribute: TimeZoneOld
while executing
"dbobj $lconfig get TimeZoneOld"
("uplevel" body line 9)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-transaction attempt"}
if {$version3 ..."
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 5351)

I got the error with the TZ_Offset variable, so I removed it, rebooted, and tried again and got the same error.


----------



## tivo-onion

sanderton said:


> You sure you're closing the file properly after accessing it?
> 
> BTW, if you are just "including" the .cfg file, then you shouldn't need to worry about permissions.


Stuart,

I am using the exact same approach as your startup file editor now, but it still always forces a re-boot of the TiVo on the second edit? I cannot seem to get around this - any ideas?

cheers

Chris


----------



## chippyt

I got past the TimeZoneOld error above by using this post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2482839&&#post2482839


----------



## tivo-onion

All,

here are some patch files to bring us up to 0.38.2 Beta:


dailymail.cfg
dailymail_jazz.tcl
spaceguage-info.jpg
managedailymail.itcl
The following bugs/issues have been fixed (I hope) and need testing:


The offset function should again now work ok for version 3+ TiVos - should fix chippyt's problem.
I have added extra debugging and display information regarding space usage - it all seems to work fine now and adds up just fine - see the new info graphic for detailed space breakdown.
Fixed minor problem with endpad display when the subsequent program is not recorded due to endpad driven overlap.
Attempted to fix "2nd edit reboot" problem with the config file editor - but still does it - no effective change yet I am afraid.
I attach a patch file zip file just containing the four updated files for those of you that have been keeping up-to-date on downloads. For those of you that have not been keeping up to date the full set of files is downloadable from my website here.

For those of you that don't want to reconfigure your whole config file, if you just add the 1 new variable (5.52) then you should be fine. Otherwise you will need to reconfigure your whole config file again. This shortcut again will only work if you have been keeping up-to-date with the fixes on this thread.

Let me know if it all works. Keep the feedback rolling in - hopefully we will be stable in the next few days.

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

pmk said:


> Could anyone tell me if this new version of dailymail has a section that lists "New Series", "New Episode/s" for the X hours you have specified (across all programmes and channels you have added)?
> 
> If it doesn't I think it would make an excellent addition. Obviously there are probably other strings to look for that would indicate a possible new programmes/series.
> 
> It would be great just looking at an email and a quick scan would enable you to double check if there are any new programmes that you like the look of and want to record.
> 
> TIA


Got hands full at the moment I am afraid. The current version does indicate on the to do list whether programs are new. My first thoughts about your idea of having a seperate section for this would be that there are an awful lot of "new" epsiodes and programs on a daily basis, easily double figures per day. Given that a lot of people look up to 240 hours ahead in a single email, this would seem like a lot of programs to show? Thoughts?......

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> I got past the TimeZoneOld error above by using this post:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2482839&&#post2482839


I think I have got a better more generic fix in the 0.38.2 version now. Give it a crack for me will you,

cheers

Chris


----------



## chippyt

tivo-onion said:


> I think I have got a better more generic fix in the 0.38.2 version now. Give it a crack for me will you,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


I just tried the new version and I didn't get the TimeZoneOld error. The auto tz offset didn't work, so I had to put the TZ_GMT_OFFSET variable in the rc.sysinit.author file and it worked great!

A couple of other things:

1) safereboot is in my crontab file, but didn't show up in the hack applications scheduled to run section (Dailymail did showup), it is listed in my crontab file as:

30 11 */3 * * /var/local/safereboot.tcl

2) DVR Showcases shows up in my todo list and it downloads every night (system program). Is there a way to remove these system-type recordings from the todo list?

Thanks


----------



## vertigo235

I still have the timezone problem randomly, expecially when cron calls dailymail in th e morning. What gives? I have TZ_GMT_OFFSET in my author file and I'm using .38.1


----------



## vertigo235

Another note...

The endpad reporting feature doesn't seem to reflect correctly with DTiVo (dual tunner's) does it? Does anyone else agree?


----------



## mbriody

This sounds exactly like the problem I had in Hackman (reboot after Save of a config file).

The fix was to increase Freepages i.e. it is a memory problem. I believe I reported this a couple of pages back in this thread.

The details are here:

http://<database of deals.com>/forum/showthread.php?t=34053&page=15&pp=40

(you need to edit the URL as a direct link is not allowed here)

Mark



tivo-onion said:


> All,
> 
> [*]Attempted to fix "2nd edit reboot" problem with the config file editor - but still does it - no effective change yet I am afraid.
> Chris


----------



## pmk

tivo-onion said:


> Got hands full at the moment I am afraid. The current version does indicate on the to do list whether programs are new. My first thoughts about your idea of having a seperate section for this would be that there are an awful lot of "new" epsiodes and programs on a daily basis, easily double figures per day. Given that a lot of people look up to 240 hours ahead in a single email, this would seem like a lot of programs to show? Thoughts?......


Thanks for the reply. I understand you are really busy but if you could just keep it in mind for a future release I think it would be a great addition - I would certainly use it. I think if you have Sky and you have set TiVo to receive all these channels and you are looking 10 days ahead there are going to be many programmes listed but I would have thought most people do not look that far ahead and may not have that many channels (e.g. Freeview/Terrestial) so it would be a useful addition for them. You could always turn the section off or perhaps limit the new episode section to the maximum of Y days?


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> I just tried the new version and I didn't get the TimeZoneOld error. The auto tz offset didn't work, so I had to put the TZ_GMT_OFFSET variable in the rc.sysinit.author file and it worked great!
> 
> A couple of other things:
> 
> 1) safereboot is in my crontab file, but didn't show up in the hack applications scheduled to run section (Dailymail did showup), it is listed in my crontab file as:
> 
> 30 11 */3 * * /var/local/safereboot.tcl
> 
> 2) DVR Showcases shows up in my todo list and it downloads every night (system program). Is there a way to remove these system-type recordings from the todo list?
> 
> Thanks


Excellent.

1) you can edit this in your config file, although it should be there in the generic setup. Send me you current config file and log and I will take a look,

2) I can cut these out - I already cut out "INVISIBLE" items. What other "system" type programs would people want to cut out?

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

vertigo235 said:


> Another note...
> 
> The endpad reporting feature doesn't seem to reflect correctly with DTiVo (dual tunner's) does it? Does anyone else agree?


I have no idea how endpad actually works for dual tuner devices? Does it work identically as a single tuner, but on each tuner independantly?

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

vertigo235 said:


> I still have the timezone problem randomly, expecially when cron calls dailymail in th e morning. What gives? I have TZ_GMT_OFFSET in my author file and I'm using .38.1


I am not sure why you would have an intermittent problem like this. I woud think that if an environment variable is there in the afternoon, it is there in the morning. Make sure you use the latest version. I have patched 0.38.2 to add in a little more logging and removed some superfluous timezone code. See if this works and keep and eye on the log file when it does not to see what happened. Report back any anomolies,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Hi,

a small patch file - I just had to remove some superfluous code from my release last night and add a little more logging. All changes surround the setting of the tzoffset variable. Only the one file changes (attached here) - I have updated the main zip file on my website also,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Hi Chris. I installed the 0.38.2 patch and it seems good. I've noticed a couple of things though. When I use TiVoweb to view the recently generated email in Firefox, if I hover the mouse over an image the popup text doesn't seem to work but if I try it in Intenet Explorer it does. I guess this is just a Firefox oddity?
Also, if I view the email in Outlook Express or Internet Explorer and there are predicted thumbs I get










where as if I view it in Firefox I get










In Internet Explorer it looks as if I'm missing an image but not in Firefox. Just wondering if there should be one or not?


----------



## tivo-onion

Prof. Yaffle said:


> Hi Chris. I installed the 0.38.2 patch and it seems good. I've noticed a couple of things though. When I use TiVoweb to view the recently generated email in Firefox, if I hover the mouse over an image the popup text doesn't seem to work but if I try it in Intenet Explorer it does. I guess this is just a Firefox oddity?
> Also, if I view the email in Outlook Express or Internet Explorer and there are predicted thumbs I get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where as if I view it in Firefox I get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Internet Explorer it looks as if I'm missing an image but not in Firefox. Just wondering if there should be one or not?


Not sure about the missing image - you may ant to right click on the image and see what the properties of it are - i.e. the filename - then check to see you have an appropriately named image file available on your image server. If there is a name problem let me know.

In terms of hover over images, I may have not been using "title" and "alt" appropriately - I will re-investigate and get back to you - module update may be required,

good feedback,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Sorry, I'd already checked that but forgot to mention it above. According to IE and Firefox the image it is trying to link to is called Unset (no extension). I can't see anything with that name on my image server so I've just redownloaded the latest beta to check and the only similarly named file is unsetthumbs.gif, but it looks as if that is used elsewhere (explicit thumbs?). It just seemed strange to me how Firefox doesn't show an image placeholder at all.


----------



## vertigo235

OK It seems that my timezone problem is only occuring when cron calls dailymail in the morning, whenever I manually create a dailymail, wheather through shell or through tivoweb it works fine. But the one cron sends each day (which is why I have dailymail to begin with) doesn't work! Very annoying  

I'll try 38.2 and see if that fixes it.


----------



## vertigo235

tivo-onion said:


> I have no idea how endpad actually works for dual tuner devices? Does it work identically as a single tuner, but on each tuner independantly?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Actually I use endpadplus, because it's my understanding that endpad doesn't work right with dual tuners.


----------



## vertigo235

OK so I added the TZ_GMT_OFFSET to my dm.sh file (which is called by cron) and it worked right just now. So I'll wait and see what happens tomorrow morning.


----------



## chippyt

tivo-onion said:


> Excellent.
> 
> 1) you can edit this in your config file, although it should be there in the generic setup. Send me you current config file and log and I will take a look,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Here are the log and cfg files. Thanks


----------



## tivo-onion

vertigo235 said:


> Actually I use endpadplus, because it's my understanding that endpad doesn't work right with dual tuners.


How does it work though 

Can someone explain to me how endpadplus handles padding with 2 tuners?

cheers

Chris


----------



## vertigo235

There is more information on the "other" forum about endpadplus, just search for endpadplus.


----------



## tivo-onion

All,

A few updates to the 0.38.2 Beta - just making up a patch to this version. The only file changed is dailymail_jazz.tcl.

The following bugs/issues have been fixed (I hope) and need testing:


Fixed unset thumb graphic not displaying on some occasions
Sorted out alt's and title's throughout. Firefox, Explorer & Netscape should all display fine now. Please note that Firefox does not handle multi-line hover-over text through. Firefox also does not handle lengthy hover-text. I have therefore added a standard capability that shows all information for spacebar and space info icons via an alert-box when either of these is clicked on. This will most probably not work in MS Outlook due to security issues restricting javascript execution.
Fixed cronlist search problems.
I attach a patch file zip file just containing the updated file for those of you that have been keeping up-to-date on downloads. For those of you that have not been keeping up to date the full set of files is downloadable from my website here.

Let me know if it all works. Keep the feedback rolling in!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

vertigo235 said:


> There is more information on the "other" forum about endpadplus, just search for endpadplus.


Done some research into endpadplus. The identification of predicted endpad behavior for two tuners seems pretty complicated, and since I do not have a dual tuner TiVo, I am probably going to chib-out on this one. If someone else would like to look at a customization to dailymail to support endpadplus for machines with more than one tuner that I would be pleased to support them (once 0.38 is stable), but otherwise I will not be focusing time on it. I suggest than someone with a dual tuner machine and a great deal of time and patience have a crack at it. Sorry for any dissapointment,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Just tried Beta 20Mar05#2 from above. The clickable window works nicely but as you say the Hover over doesn't work particularly well on the Diskspace Info -










but does work nicely on the other graphics in Firefox. A more worrying problem is that I got this in the To Do list -










I'm just going to have a look at the log file now.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

The relevant part of the log file seems to be



Code:


===========================================================================================================
23:24:38-debug-compiling to do list
23:24:38-debug-need to look for overlapping programs with endpad
23:24:43-debug-37 items to investigate for endpad programme overlapping
23:24:43-debug-starting main to-do loop
23:24:46-debug-ERROR IN GETTODO MODULE >>invalid command name "=="I""<<
23:24:46-debug-Items Found >>-1<<
23:24:46-debug-GENERATING OUTPUT SECTION >>4<<
23:24:46-debug-GENERATING RECORD HISTORY LIST
23:25:10-debug-Items Found >>1<<
23:25:10-debug-GENERATING OUTPUT SECTION >>5<<
23:25:10-debug-GENERATING EXPIRY LIST
23:25:10-debug-compiling expiration list

If it's any help I can rerun it with debug level set to 3.


----------



## tivo-onion

Prof. Yaffle said:


> The relevant part of the log file seems to be
> 
> [If it's any help I can rerun it with debug level set to 3.


Fixed it - silly one! I have updated the file in the post above - please download from there,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Thanks Chris, that's sorted it. Unset thumb icon is displaying and everything seems to work well.


----------



## chippyt

Everything is working well. The space used graph is great and the extra info provided when you click on it is great.

Safe Reboot is now picked up by the cron search, but is shown as "daily" instead of every third day as listed below:

30 11 */3 * * /var/local/safereboot.tcl


----------



## vertigo235

where can I get a copy of safereboot.tcl?


----------



## cmylxgo

Ok...version 0.82.2 is working for me for the most part. I am getting the generated email but Getting the following error in the ToDo list part...



Code:


Error When Generating To Do List - See Log - can't read "frontpadding": no such variable

I have set the following in the config file:
set endpadinstalled false
set suggestioneq false
set endpadstatus false 
set endpadstatus false 
set paddinggraphicsreq false


----------



## tivo-onion

cmylxgo said:


> Ok...version 0.82.2 is working for me for the most part. I am getting the generated email but Getting the following error in the ToDo list part...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Error When Generating To Do List - See Log - can't read "frontpadding": no such variable
> 
> I have set the following in the config file:
> set endpadinstalled false
> set suggestioneq false
> set endpadstatus false
> set endpadstatus false
> set paddinggraphicsreq false


I have found the problem, will fix ASAP,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> Everything is working well. The space used graph is great and the extra info provided when you click on it is great.
> 
> Safe Reboot is now picked up by the cron search, but is shown as "daily" instead of every third day as listed below:
> 
> 30 11 */3 * * /var/local/safereboot.tcl


The module was never designed to pick this up - I will add functionality to look for this ASAP,

cheers

Chris


----------



## stevelup

Hi there.

I've been successfully using V0.30 of Dailymail for quite some time. I thought I'd give 0.37 a try as there are a couple of interesting features in there.

I can't get it to work though. It seems to barf whilst processing the recording history. Please see error dump below.

Should I just try the latest beta 0.38.2?

Thanks,

Steve



Code:


17:56:46-debug-GENERATING RECORD HISTORY LIST
17:56:46-debug-started record history procedure
17:56:46-debug-mintime >>1111168606<<
17:56:46-debug-maxtime >>1111427806<<
can't open object (0x00030007)

    while executing
"db $db open /Setup"
    ("uplevel" body line 2)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
    set setup [db $db open /Setup]
    set sources [dbobj $setup get Source]
    set channels ""
    foreach source $sources {
    ..."
    (procedure "init_channelindex" line 36)
    invoked from within
"init_channelindex"
    (procedure "get_programshowings" line 45)
    invoked from within
"get_programshowings $tofind_fsid 1"
    (procedure "alt_showing_hist" line 7)
    invoked from within
"alt_showing_hist $id $id2"
    ("uplevel" body line 96)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" {
        if {$debuglvl>2} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-d..."
    (procedure "recordhistory" line 46)
    invoked from within
"recordhistory "
    (procedure "outputSection" line 173)
    invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
    (file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3882)


----------



## tivo-onion

All,

here are some patch files to bring us up to 0.38.3 Beta:


dailymail.cfg
dailymail_jazz.tcl
The following bugs/issues have been fixed (I hope) and need testing:


Adding in code that stops to-do list endpad functioning if more than 1 tuner is detected - module does not support dual tuners for endpad to-do list functionality
Sorted out padding issues when padding is not on
Added in more flexibility around cron - added better day of month level reporting
Added ignore capability for certain selection / presentation types : variable ignorelist (3.1.18)
Added optional variable to show pop-up info boxes for spaceguage and info icon : vaiable popuptextrequired (3.3.7).
I attach a patch file zip file just containing the two updated files for those of you that have been keeping up-to-date on downloads. For those of you that have not been keeping up to date the full set of files is downloadable from my website here.

For those of you that don't want to reconfigure your whole config file, if you just add the 2 new variables (3.1.18 & 3.3.7) then you should be fine. Otherwise you will need to reconfigure your whole config file again. This shortcut again will only work if you have been keeping up-to-date with the fixes on this thread.

Let me know if it all works. Keep the feedback rolling in - we must be pretty close to stability by now!

cheers

Chris

P.S. Please note that the HTML on my website is not up to date - but the up-to-date zip files are present


----------



## tivo-onion

stevelup said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I've been successfully using V0.30 of Dailymail for quite some time. I thought I'd give 0.37 a try as there are a couple of interesting features in there.
> 
> I can't get it to work though. It seems to barf whilst processing the recording history. Please see error dump below.
> 
> Should I just try the latest beta 0.38.2?


Yep, I would just try 0.38.3 - see previous post. Make sure that you run the module via the run_dailymail_jazz.sh file as it seems you have a memory problem (like most of us) - and this will ensure that you increase your memory poolsize - don't call the tcl module directly from the telnet prompt or the cron,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Beta 0.38.3 initial testing seems to work fine in Internet Explorer, Firefox and Outlook Express for me.
Thanks.


----------



## chippyt

Just tried .38.3 beta and got the following error under the todo list:

Error When Generating To Do List - See Log - syntax error in expression " - "

Also, no shows showed up in the Expiration area, although there may not being any expiring in the next 96 hours.

The cron search picked up safereboot every 3 days.

The log file is attached.

Edit: Which # do I use in the ignorelist to ignore the DVR showcases


----------



## stevelup

tivo-onion said:


> Yep, I would just try 0.38.3 - see previous post.


Hi.

Many thanks - that sorted one problem.

It has - however - created me another one...

Sendmail is now failing for some reason:-



Code:


08:10:00-debug-entered sendmail procedure
08:10:00-debug-variable check:
08:10:00-debug-mailserver : >>212.250.162.8<<
08:10:00-debug-domain : >>{{MY DOMAIN}}<<
08:10:00-debug-recipient : >>{{MY [email protected] DOMAIN}}<<
08:10:00-debug-subject: >>Main TiVo Status Email For Tuesday March 22, 2005<<
08:10:00-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>212.250.162.8<<
08:10:00-debug-! FAILURE WHEN CALLING SENDMAIL FOR FIRST RECIPIENT >>couldn't open socket: host is unreachable<<

Yet it is pingable from the TiVo:-



Code:


bash-2.02# ping 212.250.162.8
PING 212.250.162.8 (212.250.162.8): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 212.250.162.8: icmp_seq=0 ttl=120 time=16.527 ms
64 bytes from 212.250.162.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=120 time=16.885 ms
64 bytes from 212.250.162.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=120 time=16.105 ms
64 bytes from 212.250.162.8: icmp_seq=3 ttl=120 time=16.355 ms

--- 212.250.162.8 ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 16.105/16.468/16.885 ms

And the IP is definitely correct:-



Code:


telnet 212.250.162.8

220 ESMTP server ready
HELO
250 aamta01-winn.mailhost.ntl.com

Any ideas? Just for verification purposes, I've reverted to 0.30 and that works fine.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> Just tried .38.3 beta and got the following error under the todo list:
> 
> Error When Generating To Do List - See Log - syntax error in expression " - "
> 
> Also, no shows showed up in the Expiration area, although there may not being any expiring in the next 96 hours.
> 
> The cron search picked up safereboot every 3 days.
> 
> The log file is attached.
> 
> Edit: Which # do I use in the ignorelist to ignore the DVR showcases


Will you try this for me please:

I think you use "5" for showcases - you can always look in the log to find out - in the space section up front - you will see the program titles and their types.

You did not have any shows expiring in the period selected.

cheers

Chris

*ATTACHMENT REMOVED - SEE EARLIER "0.38.3 RELEASE" POST FOR MOST RECENT VERSION.*


----------



## tivo-onion

stevelup said:


> Hi.
> 
> Many thanks - that sorted one problem.
> 
> It has - however - created me another one...
> 
> Sendmail is now failing for some reason:-
> 
> Yet it is pingable from the TiVo:-
> 
> And the IP is definitely correct:-
> 
> Any ideas? Just for verification purposes, I've reverted to 0.30 and that works fine.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


That section has not changed - so the only thing I can think is that it is a memory problem. Ensure that you call the module from the run_dailymail_jazz.sh file when calling from cron or the telnet prompt. See if that makes any difference.

When testing telnet, ensure you telnet the right port - 25 - I can't remember if telnet connects to that port by default?,

cheers

Chris


----------



## stevelup

My apologies, it's working now.

I did not have my ISP domain set correctly. I'm with NTL but I don't use an NTL e-mail address.

To make it work, I had to put "ntlworld.com" as the domain.

It's a wonderful piece of work by the way. I think people forget how lucky we all are to have people like yourself and Sanderton putting all this hard work in!

Thanks.


----------



## chippyt

tivo-onion said:


> Will you try this for me please:
> 
> I think you use "5" for showcases - you can always look in the log to find out - in the space section up front - you will see the program titles and their types.
> 
> You did not have any shows expiring in the period selected.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


This corrected the "-" issue. Thanks


----------



## DerekR

OK, I finally got dailymail working and sending me my mail OK, but I have one slight niggle remaining. There is no disk space details at the start of the email as there should be, all I get is this:


> Welcome To Your TiVo Status E-Mail For Tuesday
> 
> WARNING: The TiVo has rebooted within the last 24 hours.
> 
> To Do
> The following programmes are scheduled to record in the next 48 hours:
> 
> ...<snip>


Here's the log for the most recent mail:



> ------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) - starting
> ------the debug level is set at >>2<<
> ------started at 16:24:35 (debugging times specified in gmt)
> 
> 16:24:35-debug-global variable definition complete
> 16:24:35-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
> 16:24:35-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
> 16:24:35-debug-completed other preperation
> 16:24:35-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
> 16:24:35-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
> 16:24:35-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
> 16:24:35-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
> 16:24:35-debug-0 argument(s) found
> 16:24:35-debug-argument handling complete
> 16:24:35-debug-start optional message handling
> 16:24:35-debug-no message file found
> 16:24:35-debug-end optional message handling
> 16:24:35-debug-about to start version setting
> 16:24:35-debug-version3 : >>0<<
> 16:24:35-debug-uktivo : >>1<<
> 16:24:35-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
> 16:24:35-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>2.5<<
> 16:24:35-debug-completed version setting
> 16:24:35-debug-about to include util.itcl
> 16:24:35-debug-util.itcl included - about to include index.itcl
> 16:24:35-debug-index.itcl included
> 16:24:35-debug-about to identify default recording quality information for space calculations
> 16:24:35-debug-non version 3 specific code
> 16:24:35-debug-transaction attempt
> 16:24:36-debug-db open successfully
> 16:24:36-debug-about to set source directory.
> 16:24:36-debug-about to call get sizes module.
> 16:24:36-debug-about to set the now showing directory
> 16:24:36-debug-non version 3 specific code
> 16:24:36-debug-about to establish timezone offset
> 16:24:36-debug-transaction attempt
> 16:24:36-debug-non version 3 specific code
> 16:24:36-debug-db open successfully
> 16:24:36-debug-tzoffset : >>0<<
> 16:24:36-debug-identified time zone offset : >>0<<
> 16:24:36-debug-about to assemble e-mail
> 16:24:36-debug-creating heading
> 16:24:36-debug-heading created
> 16:24:36-debug-calculating uptime & reboot status
> 16:24:37-debug-checking for emergency temperature reading
> 16:24:37-debug-about to run temperature check
> 16:24:37-debug-temperature check run successfully
> 16:24:37-debug-checking phone & daily call status
> 16:24:38-debug-checking S.M.A.R.T. status
> 16:24:38-debug-drive A SMART check :
> 16:24:38-debug-disk passed SMART check.
> 16:24:38-debug-SMART command did not successfully run on disk B - check path & setup - or you do not have a second hard drive.
> 16:24:38-debug-calculating disk usage
> 16:24:46-debug-actual space free = 74 gig
> 16:24:46-debug-actual space on disks = 104 gig
> 16:24:46-debug-actual % used = 71.5%
> 16:24:46-debug-Checking endpad process currency.
> 16:24:46-debug-About to acquire pid number from endpad pid file.
> 16:24:46-debug-Endpad pid number gathered successfully.
> 16:24:46-debug-pid number : >>128<<
> 16:24:46-debug-performing ps command with pid
> 16:24:46-debug-the command being executed is >>exec /var/hack/bin/ps 128<<.
> 16:24:46-debug-ps command successful.
> 16:24:46-debug-endpadexecfilename: >>/var/hack/endpad.tcl<<.
> 16:24:46-debug-shellmsg (output from previous command): >> PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
> 128 ? S 0:01 tivosh /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 5 -auto -run <<.
> 16:24:46-debug-about to validate that endpad filename is present in ps command output.
> 16:24:46-debug-successfully found valid endpad filename in ps output
> 16:24:46-debug-About to check endpad log to ensure it has been modified within the last 5 minutes.
> 16:24:46-debug-collected stats about endpad log file successfully.
> 16:24:46-debug-modification time of endpad log file : >>1111508657<<.
> 16:24:46-debug-endpad daemon running ok.
> 16:24:46-debug-compiling to do list
> 16:24:46-debug-need to look for overlapping programs with endpad
> 16:24:50-debug-8 items to investigate for endpad programme overlapping
> 16:24:50-debug-starting main to-do loop
> 16:24:53-debug-compiling expiration list
> 16:24:57-debug-ready to go generate list.
> 16:24:57-debug-test day is >>Tue, 22 Mar<<
> 16:24:57-debug-day match identified!
> 16:24:57-debug-matched item day is >>Tue, 22 Mar<<
> 16:24:57-debug-matched item details are >>Click Online<< >>No Episode Title<< >>1670297<<
> 16:24:57-debug-creating seperator line
> 16:24:57-debug-item text added.
> 16:24:57-debug-compiling conflicts list
> 16:25:01-debug-started record history procedure
> 16:25:01-debug-mintime >>1111335901<<
> 16:25:01-debug-maxtime >>1111508701<<
> 16:25:31-debug-completed record history procedure
> 16:25:31-debug-reading the temperature, calculating uptime, checking what's running
> 16:25:31-debug-about to run thermal check
> 16:25:32-debug-thermal check run
> 16:25:32-debug-about to run uptime check
> 16:25:32-debug-uptime check run
> 16:25:34-debug-about to run ps
> 16:25:35-debug-ps run
> 16:25:35-debug-hack found >>tnlited<<
> 16:25:35-debug-hack found >>httpd-tt.tcl<<
> 16:25:35-debug-hack found >>tivoftp<<
> 16:25:35-debug-hack found >>cron<<
> 16:25:35-debug-hack found >>endpad.tcl<<
> 16:25:35-debug-about to parse crontab file
> 16:25:35-debug-e-mail required
> 16:25:35-debug-about to send e-mail
> 16:25:35-debug-entered sendmail procedure
> 16:25:35-debug-variable check:
> 16:25:35-debug-mailserver : >>207.44.238.99<<
> 16:25:35-debug-domain : >>[email protected]<<
> 16:25:35-debug-recipient : >>[email protected]<<
> 16:25:35-debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Tuesday March 22, 2005<<
> 16:25:35-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>207.44.238.99<<
> 16:25:35-debug-got reply : >>220 smtp.fireflyinternet.com ESMTP FireFly SMTP Server v8.0.3; Tue, 22 Mar 2005 16:23:54 -0000<<
> 16:25:35-debug-connected
> 16:25:36-debug-got reply : >>250 smtp.fireflyinternet.com Hello [email protected] [62.69.34.5], pleased to meet you.<<
> 16:25:36-debug-helo acknowledged
> 16:25:36-debug-got reply : >>250 2.1.0 <[email protected]>... Sender ok<<
> 16:25:36-debug-from acknowledged
> 16:25:36-debug-got reply : >>250 2.1.5 <[email protected]>... Recipient ok; will forward<<
> 16:25:36-debug-to acknowledged
> 16:25:36-debug-got reply : >>354 Enter mail, end with "." on a line by itself<<
> 16:25:36-debug-sending message
> 16:25:36-debug-building header
> 16:25:36-debug-about to set recipient
> 16:25:36-debug-recipient set
> 16:25:36-debug-building content
> 16:25:36-debug-html starts
> 16:25:36-debug-body starts
> 16:25:36-debug-body ended
> 16:25:37-debug-got reply : >>250 2.6.0 12911 bytes received in 00:00:01; Message accepted for delivery<<
> 16:25:37-debug-message sent
> 16:25:38-debug-got reply : >>221 2.0.0 smtp.fireflyinternet.com closing connection<<
> 16:25:38-debug-disconnected
> 16:25:38-debug-e-mail sent
> 16:25:38-debug-html file generation required
> 16:25:38-debug-about to write html file
> 16:25:38-debug-building html content
> 16:25:38-debug-html starts
> 16:25:38-debug-body starts
> 16:25:38-debug-body ended
> 16:25:38-debug-html file written
> 
> ------completed the jazzed dailymail program - v0.35.6 (14th April 2004) - thanks for your custom
> ------completed at 16:25:38


Any ideas?


----------



## tivo-onion

DerekR said:


> OK, I finally got dailymail working and sending me my mail OK, but I have one slight niggle remaining. There is no disk space details at the start of the email as there should be, all I get is this:
> 
> Here's the log for the most recent mail:
> 
> Any ideas?


Have you selected that you want the space bar in the config file?



Code:


## (3.3.5) Space bar graph required ?
##         Set to false if you do not want the 'used space' graphic bar to be shown in the 
##         disk status bulletin, and would prefer a text version. Quote marks should not be 
##         used.
set spacebarrequired true

You may also have set verbose bulletins to false - if you want to see detail every day in all circumstance you must set to true:



Code:


## (3.3.1) Verbose bulletins required ?
##         If you want to have update bulletins at the top of the daily e-mail then set this 
##         variable value to true. If you want the bulletins to appear only in alert or warning 
##         circumstances  then set this variable value to false. Quotes are not required.
set bulletinverbose true

If this is not the issue then set debugging to level 3, run the module and post the logfile - I will take a look,

cheers

Chris


----------



## DerekR

tivo-onion said:


> You may also have set verbose bulletins to false - if you want to see detail every day in all circumstance you must set to true:


That was the culprit! Dunno how that got changed but I set it to true and all is well.

You're a genius sir, if I was wearing a cap I'd doff it in your direction!

Cheers.


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> Just tried .38.3 beta and got the following error under the todo list:
> 
> Error When Generating To Do List - See Log - syntax error in expression " - "
> 
> Also, no shows showed up in the Expiration area, although there may not being any expiring in the next 96 hours.
> 
> The cron search picked up safereboot every 3 days.
> 
> The log file is attached.
> 
> Edit: Which # do I use in the ignorelist to ignore the DVR showcases


Chippyt.

does the ignorelist function work ok for DVR showcases? 

cheers

Chris


----------



## cmylxgo

I finally got everything sorted out  One strange issue I had was everything in my generated email was sent in GMT time. The only way I could get it to send the correct Time Zone Offset consistently was to add...


Code:


export TZ_GMT_OFFSET=-5

to my run_dailymail_jazz383.sh file. Any idea why? I had to do this on all 3 of my DirecTivos.

Thanks


----------



## cmylxgo

I have a strange issue on my 4th Tivo. I do not get a generated email and looking at the log file it gets stuck at...



Code:


18:33:51-debug-CALLING SECTION #4
18:33:51-debug-GENERATING OUTPUT SECTION >>4<<
18:33:51-debug-GENERATING RECORD HISTORY LIST
################ NEW PROGRAM #############################################################

The NEW PROGRAM line repeats itself *6717* times and then the log ends. Is there a size limitation? If I understand this...section 4 is my rejected recordings.


----------



## cmylxgo

cmylxgo said:


> I have a strange issue on my 4th Tivo. I do not get a generated email and looking at the log file it gets stuck at...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 18:33:51-debug-CALLING SECTION #4
> 18:33:51-debug-GENERATING OUTPUT SECTION >>4<<
> 18:33:51-debug-GENERATING RECORD HISTORY LIST
> ################ NEW PROGRAM #############################################################
> 
> The NEW PROGRAM line repeats itself *6717* times and then the log ends. Is there a size limitation? If I understand this...section 4 is my rejected recordings.


Ok...it seems that there is file size/length limitation of the log file. I changed the logging from level 3 to level 2 and the email is generated and sent. There was never more than 35164 lines. The log file size varied based on content but was approx 2.43mb.


----------



## Mark Ward

I love this application, it just gets better & better! :up:

Thanks for all you've done so far...

I'm using the 0.38.2 patched 20th March version which reports at the bottom that it is 0.38.2 where do I get 0.38.3 to try please?

I have an ongoing anomoly since about 0.34 onwards where my dailymail emails report that "WARNING: Soft padding is not currently active!". Endpad is working, log file is active and the dailymail.cfg file locations (endpad.tcl & endpad.log) are correct and Endpad is listed as a running application at the bottom of the email.


















Does anyone have any idea why this should be?

Thanks in advance 

*[EDIT] Using Endpad v1.4.1 BTW.*

Mark.


----------



## tivo-onion

Mark Ward said:


> I love this application, it just gets better & better! :up:
> 
> Thanks for all you've done so far...
> 
> I'm using the 0.38.2 patched 20th March version which reports at the bottom that it is 0.38.2 where do I get 0.38.3 to try please?
> 
> I have an ongoing anomoly since about 0.34 onwards where my dailymail emails report that "WARNING: Soft padding is not currently active!". Endpad is working, log file is active and the dailymail.cfg file locations (endpad.tcl & endpad.log) are correct and Endpad is listed as a running application at the bottom of the email.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea why this should be?


The 0.38.3 version is available here.

With respect to your issue with endpad, run the module again with level three logging and attach your log to a post for me to look at,

EDIT - have you set the location of your endpad.tcl file correctly in the config file?

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

cmylxgo said:


> Ok...it seems that there is file size/length limitation of the log file. I changed the logging from level 3 to level 2 and the email is generated and sent. There was never more than 35164 lines. The log file size varied based on content but was approx 2.43mb.


You must have a huge disk and a lot of season passes?  Also, how many hours ahead were you looking? 

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

cmylxgo said:


> I finally got everything sorted out  One strange issue I had was everything in my generated email was sent in GMT time. The only way I could get it to send the correct Time Zone Offset consistently was to add...
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> export TZ_GMT_OFFSET=-5
> 
> to my run_dailymail_jazz383.sh file. Any idea why? I had to do this on all 3 of my DirecTivos.
> 
> Thanks


Some TiVo's running softwar eversion 4 or above (or sometimes versions 3 or above) seem to provoke an issue with accessing the time offset - hence the need for this environment variable. I am sure further research will point us in a better direction of getting the time offset, but for the moment this is the only way we know to set it!

cheers

Chris


----------



## cmylxgo

tivo-onion said:


> You must have a huge disk and a lot of season passes?  Also, how many hours ahead were you looking?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


72hrs. There isn't a huge season pass list. In fact this tivo only has 1 tuner vs 2 like my other 3. It is primarily used for watching shows from other tivos via MRV. Sometimes when I have a conflict that can't be resolved I will have this TiVo record it.

Hmmm...come to think of it. This is the only tivo I have suggestions enabled. I also have two wishlist configured on it but are not active anymore. That is the only differences between this one and the others.

BTW...HD is only 120GB. 250GB is huge


----------



## Mark Ward

Hi Chris,



> With respect to your issue with endpad, run the module again with level three logging and attach your log to a post for me to look at,
> 
> EDIT - have you set the location of your endpad.tcl file correctly in the config file?


The location of my endpad.tcl file is correct, as is the endpad.pid & endpad.log locations.

Here's the level 3 logfile,

thanks for your help,

Mark.


----------



## Mark Ward

Also, thanks for the link to 0.38.3 Chris

I'm wondering if when updating from 0.38.2beta do we need to install the _whole_ lot again?

Thanks,

Mark.


----------



## chippyt

I haven't tried the showcases yet.

I redownloaded the .38.3 from the above post and I still had the "-" error in the todo list. I used the dailymail_jazz.tcl file you posted briefly and it corrected the situation, but it doesn't seem like it made it back into the latest .38.3 version.

I will test the showcases tonight.

Thanks


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Softail95 said:


> When I run dailymail_jazz.tcl I get:
> 
> ": no such file or directory
> 
> Any idea whats wrong? dailymail_jazz.log is empty..... I think I have everything in the .cfg right.... What should I do next? I'm running 0.38.3 patch 21Mar05.
> 
> Bob


Try running run_dailymail_jazz.sh instead with the newer beta's.


----------



## Softail95

I found that, but my problem was I was somehow running an older tcl that didnt have the support for the location variable for get_space. I had the newer config. Running with the run...sh made it generate a good log and I found the problem pretty quickly after that.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## chippyt

I added the "5" to the ignore option and the DVR showcases were not shown in the todo list. Working great.


----------



## tivo-onion

Mark Ward said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> The location of my endpad.tcl file is correct, as is the endpad.pid & endpad.log locations.
> 
> Here's the level 3 logfile,
> 
> thanks for your help,
> 
> Mark.


OK, the problem here is that you are starting endpad via the command "./endpad.tcl", but the dailymail_jazz module is looking for the string "/var/hack/dailymail.tcl" in the process list. You will need to update the relevant endpad variable in the config file:



Code:


## (4.6) The name and path of the endpad.tcl executable file required:
##       Provide the path and name of the endpad executable file, necessary if endpad status 
##       checking function is required. 
set endpadexecfilename "/var/hack/endpad.tcl"

Either start endpad using the "/var/hack/endpad.tcl" command or update the endpadexecfilename variable to "endpad.tcl" or "./endpad.tcl". This should fix it,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

cmylxgo said:


> 72hrs. There isn't a huge season pass list. In fact this tivo only has 1 tuner vs 2 like my other 3. It is primarily used for watching shows from other tivos via MRV. Sometimes when I have a conflict that can't be resolved I will have this TiVo record it.
> 
> Hmmm...come to think of it. This is the only tivo I have suggestions enabled. I also have two wishlist configured on it but are not active anymore. That is the only differences between this one and the others.
> 
> BTW...HD is only 120GB. 250GB is huge


Hmm, strange - I may change the level of logging so you do not get all the blank rows,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Mark Ward said:


> Also, thanks for the link to 0.38.3 Chris
> 
> I'm wondering if when updating from 0.38.2beta do we need to install the _whole_ lot again?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark.


Track back up this thread a couple of pages and you will see the post where I launched version 0.38.3. It will give you the details there,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> I haven't tried the showcases yet.
> 
> I redownloaded the .38.3 from the above post and I still had the "-" error in the todo list. I used the dailymail_jazz.tcl file you posted briefly and it corrected the situation, but it doesn't seem like it made it back into the latest .38.3 version.
> 
> I will test the showcases tonight.
> 
> Thanks


That is wierd - the zip file contains the updated module! - It should be fine! If not, then do you still have the patch file with the change that worked - could you PM it to me if you do,

cheers

Chris


----------



## vertigo235

ON The TZ_OFFSET

I'm still runing 38.2, but adding the TZ_GMT_OFFSET to my dm.sh file (ran from cron), seems to have fixed my problem.

However, there is something else that changed with 38.2. 

My Space is showing my usage at 1% now, I think it might be counting expired items as free space, even though I set that as FALSE in the config file. What's up with that?


----------



## tivo-onion

vertigo235 said:


> ON The TZ_OFFSET
> 
> I'm still runing 38.2, but adding the TZ_GMT_OFFSET to my dm.sh file (ran from cron), seems to have fixed my problem.
> 
> However, there is something else that changed with 38.2.
> 
> My Space is showing my usage at 1% now, I think it might be counting expired items as free space, even though I set that as FALSE in the config file. What's up with that?


Can you post your configuration file and you log file (generated at level3). I will take a look ASAP and see where the problem lies,

cheers

Chris


----------



## vertigo235

Ok, I went ahead and updated to 38.3, but still get the same problem.

Here are all my files, all zipped up.

http://www.lnyc.org/dm/dm.zip

Thanks!


----------



## tivo-onion

vertigo235 said:


> Ok, I went ahead and updated to 38.3, but still get the same problem.
> 
> Here are all my files, all zipped up.
> 
> Thanks!


A few questions and actions:

1) do you have any programs on your TiVo? If so, how many and what types?

2) what does your tivoweb or tivowebplus info module say about your space usage. Can you cut and paste the usage piece here for me?

3) What type of TiVo do you have?

4) Which prior version of dailymail_jazz was showing the space correctly for you?

5) Please take the attached file - rename it dailymail_jazz.tcl and run for me at level 3 logging. See what the result is and then send me the log file,

cheers

Chris

*ATTACHMENT REMOVED*


----------



## vertigo235

1. See here http://www.lnyc.org/dm/nowshowing.htm

2. See here http://www.lnyc.org/dm/InfoPage.htm

3. DirecTiVo, T-60

5. See Here http://www.lnyc.org/dm/dailymail_jazz.log

OK, so this time when I ran it, the space looks right? I assume you changed something? The log file is significantly smaller though...


----------



## vertigo235

Sorry I didn't answer #4, I think the last one that worked right was .38b before I loaded .1 and .2 and .3

But the one you just attached seems to work fine again.


----------



## tivo-onion

vertigo235 said:


> OK, so this time when I ran it, the space looks right? I assume you changed something? The log file is significantly smaller though...


This is good, now try the attached file, a more formalized version of what I sent you previously. Let me know how that works?

The log file is smaller die to me cutting out non-required repeating comments. Nothing to worry about,

cheers

Chris

*ATTACHMENT REMOVED*


----------



## vertigo235

Still works great! Thanks Chris!


----------



## tyke

Chris-

Just got a chance to install the latest version .38.3. Works Great!!! All my errors from .37 are now gone.

BTW, I also installed it on a 6.2 TiVo and it works.

Thanks again for all the hard work you put into this.

-tyke


----------



## Softail95

Hi,

I have dailymail 38.3 beta 21mar05 working, but I just installed tracker, so I am trying to get that to work. In the ToDo section, it puts out 1 show and then gets this:

22:10:13-debug-ERROR IN GETTODO MODULE >>can't read "uktivo": no such variable<<

I have that set to 0 in the CFG....

Also, I cant get any graphics in the email, and I've re-checked the graphics path...

Any ideas?


----------



## john1980

The code that outputs the "Message-Id" (around line 948) should be changed so that the identifyier is enclosed in <>'s. This is specified in the Internet Mail specifications (RFC-822) and will stop the generated messages from being tagged with a higher SPAM rating by many products.

The following will do the trick 


Code:


puts $chan "Message-Id: <[clock seconds]@$domain>"


----------



## tivo-onion

Ok all,

since everyone seems to be download tester or working copies of code meant for specific people testing specific things, I will provide what I believe to be my most stable patch for the dailymail_jazz.tcl file - version 0.38.3 Beta Patch #2. I have done some tidying to the module and I believe it should be failrly stable. If you have installed a 0.38.3 prior version then you should be able to just slot this on top. The actions I have performed on this include:

- fixed bug where to-do list endpad was casuing " - " bug.
- update logging so as to be less verbose on non applicable programs
- restructured code to be easier to read, restructured some logging
- commonized version number, including uktivo, version, version3 and dtivo variable usage throughout.
- all version variables are auto populated now.
- added < > around Message Id to reduce treatment probability as SPAM
- fixed space problems for 3.x tivos

let me know if you have any problems,

cheers

Chris

*ATTACHMENT REMOVED*


----------



## jayazusa

I have a Hughes SD-DVR80 I have tivo web plus running and am unable to get Daily Mail Jazz to run. This is what I get in the Log file when I run the daily mail. Am I missing some requirements? I have placed the files where required and modified the config file. 
--HELP--

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.38.2 Beta (20 Mar 2005) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 00:18:41 (debugging times specified in gmt)

00:18:41-debug-global variable definition complete
00:18:41-debug-commence fooling tivoweb modules
00:18:41-debug-completed fooling tivoweb modules
00:18:41-debug-completed other preperation
00:18:41-debug-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
00:18:41-debug-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
00:18:41-debug-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
00:18:41-debug-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
00:18:41-debug-0 argument(s) found
00:18:41-debug-argument handling complete
00:18:41-debug-start optional message handling
00:18:41-debug-no message file found
00:18:41-debug-end optional message handling
00:18:41-debug-about to start version setting
00:18:41-debug-ACTUAL VERSION : >>3.1<<
00:18:41-debug-version3 : >>1<<
00:18:41-debug-uktivo : >>0<<
00:18:41-debug-dtivo : >>0<<
00:18:41-debug-version (for tivowebplus) : >>3<<
00:18:41-debug-completed version setting
00:18:41-debug-about to include util.itcl​
Thanks in advance,

Jay


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

0.38.3 Beta Patch #2 seems to work fine for me. Thanks Chris. :up:


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> Ok all,
> 
> since everyone seems to be download tester or working copies of code meant for specific people testing specific things,


You know how jealous we are..... We can bear other people having NEWER code than we do!!

Seriously, the new patch seems to be working well. Thanks very much for your hard work.

I still don't have graphics in my html email file, but I'm sure its something I have done wrong so I'll continue to look for it.


----------



## chippyt

I just tried the newest version and I have some errors:

1) The space used graph is only showing 2%, not around 49%. the previous .38.3 showed the proper space. When I looked at the log it showed this:

03:54:25-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - START.
03:54:25-TiVo Software version : >>4.0-01-2-230<<.
03:54:25-Cleaned Up TiVo Software version : >>4.0<<.
03:54:25-Is TiVo UKTiVo? : >>0<<.
03:54:25-Is TiVo Direct TiVo : >>0<<.
03:54:25-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - COMPLETED.

It didn't identify the HDVR2 as a Direct Tivo, maybe the cause?

2) One of my HDVR2s has only one tuner active and .38.3 patch#2 picked it up for endpad, but the other HDVR2 has 2 tuners active and the log showed only one.

I have attached the log for the HDVR2 with only one tuner active.

TIA!

EDIT: Where can you set if your tivo is a dtivo or not?


----------



## john1980

I am not 100% certain, but I have very little confidence that the following code will do anything at all as it is being called from within a tivosh process and will not result in an increased pool size.


Code:


set execoutput [exec $memoryexpansionexec]

In fact what the above code is actually doing is starting a sub-shell, then running the dailymail_jazz.sh program within it (which sets the TIVOSH_POOLSIZE environment variable for itself and any subprocesses called from within it) and then exits. So only another tcl program started from within the dailymail_jazz.sh script would inherit the TIVOSH_POOLSIZE setting.

In order to increase the pool size the variable needs to be set before the interpreter is started with a script containing something similar to the following:


Code:


export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
./dailymail_jazz.tcl


----------



## john1980

The following code used in the displaying of cron entries checks to see if the hour is less than 10 and prepends a 0, but does not check for the minutes. This results in a program which is schedule daily at 3:05 to be displayed as '(03:5 daily)'

The following appears somewhere around line 4277:


Code:


if {$yankspeak} {
   set schedout "([expr $h+($tzoffset/3600)]:$m$ampm ${dailytext})"
} else {
   set $h [expr $h+($tzoffset/3600)]
   set $h [expr $h + 12]
   if {$m==""} {
      set m "00"
   }
   if {$ampm=="PM"} { 
      if {$h == 24} {
	 set schedout "(00:$m ${dailytext})"
      } else {
	 set schedout "($h:$m ${dailytext})"
      }
   } else {
      if {$h < 10} {
	 set schedout "(0$h:$m ${dailytext})"
      } else {
	 set schedout "($h:$m ${dailytext})"
      }
   }
}

The 'set $h ...' lines do absolutely nothing as it is a language syntax error and would mess things up anyway. The complete section of code needs to be replaced with the following:


Code:


if {$yankspeak} {
   set schedout "([expr $h+($tzoffset/3600)]:$m$ampm ${dailytext})"
} else {
   if {$m<10} {
      set m "0$m"
   }
   if {$h == 24} {
      set schedout "(00:$m ${dailytext})"
   } else {
      if {$h < 10} {
	 set schedout "(0$h:$m ${dailytext})"
      } else {
	 set schedout "($h:$m ${dailytext})"
      }
   }
}


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> I just tried the newest version and I have some errors:
> 
> 1) The space used graph is only showing 2%, not around 49%. the previous .38.3 showed the proper space. When I looked at the log it showed this:
> 
> 03:54:25-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - START.
> 03:54:25-TiVo Software version : >>4.0-01-2-230<<.
> 03:54:25-Cleaned Up TiVo Software version : >>4.0<<.
> 03:54:25-Is TiVo UKTiVo? : >>0<<.
> 03:54:25-Is TiVo Direct TiVo : >>0<<.
> 03:54:25-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - COMPLETED.
> 
> It didn't identify the HDVR2 as a Direct Tivo, maybe the cause?
> 
> 2) One of my HDVR2s has only one tuner active and .38.3 patch#2 picked it up for endpad, but the other HDVR2 has 2 tuners active and the log showed only one.
> 
> I have attached the log for the HDVR2 with only one tuner active.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> EDIT: Where can you set if your tivo is a dtivo or not?


CHIPPYT , can you try the attached update,

cheers

Chris

*ATTACHMENT REMOVED*


----------



## tivo-onion

tivo-onion said:


> CHIPPYT , can you try the attached update,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Just updated the above patch - there was one small tweak required for a wrongly named variable. Anyone who has downloaded it please re-download,

cheers

Chris


----------



## jayazusa

Do I need to sat the variable

## MAIN CODE

set pathname [file dirname  [info script]]
source $pathname/dailymail.cfg

to the actual directory the file exists?


----------



## tivo-onion

jayazusa said:


> Do I need to sat the variable
> 
> ## MAIN CODE
> 
> set pathname [file dirname  [info script]]
> source $pathname/dailymail.cfg
> 
> to the actual directory the file exists?


No, at long is the config file is in the same directory as the mail dailymail_jazz.tcl file, which is by design, you will not need to set anything this file. You should only be updating variables in the dailymail.cfg file,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tyke

> In order to increase the pool size the variable needs to be set before the interpreter is started with a script containing something similar to the following:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
> ./dailymail_jazz.tcl


I would agree, in fact I still start mine with a custom .sh that sets the POOLSIZE then launches dailymail.

Also, look at how TiVoWebplus starts. It set the POOLSIZE then starts TiVoWeb. I believe this is why users can launch dailymail within TiVoWeb but fail when trying to launch it from bash or cron.


----------



## tivo-onion

tyke said:


> Also, look at how TiVoWebplus starts. It set the POOLSIZE then starts TiVoWeb. I believe this is why users can launch dailymail within TiVoWeb but fail when trying to launch it from bash or cron.


There is a file that I bundle with the dailymail_jazz.tcl file called run_dailymail_jazz.sh which contains the following:

export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1

This is proven and works exceptionally well when called from the cron and the bash prompt. I have had no crashes whatsoever since using it. Users should always be calling dailymail_jazz from this .sh file or a variant of it.

The other "in-line" memory expansion capability will be / has been removed from the module.

cheers

Chris


----------



## tyke

tivo-onion said:


> There is a file that I bundle with the dailymail_jazz.tcl file called run_dailymail_jazz.sh which contains the following:
> ....
> The other "in-line" memory expansion capability will be / has been removed from the module.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


I think we are on the same page, great news.

Looking at TiVoWeb they include the following 


Code:


if {[pool pool0 size] <= 1458176} {
  puts "Use the 'tivoweb' script to start tivoweb"
  exit
}

That checks for poolsize and make sure people are starting it from the proper location, maybe this would help.


----------



## tivo-onion

tyke said:


> I think we are on the same page, great news.
> 
> Looking at TiVoWeb they include the following.
> 
> That checks for poolsize and make sure people are starting it from the proper location, maybe this would help.


Sounds good ... will do!

cheers

Chris


----------



## chippyt

Just tried the patch #3 and got an error, here is the log:

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.38.3 Beta Patch #3 (24 Mar 2005) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 15:03:38 (debugging times specified in gmt)

15:03:38-global variable definition complete
15:03:38-commence fooling tivoweb modules
15:03:38-completed fooling tivoweb modules
15:03:38-completed other preperation
15:03:38-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
15:03:38-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
15:03:38-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
15:03:38-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
15:03:38-0 argument(s) found
15:03:38-argument handling complete
15:03:38-start optional message handling
15:03:38-no message file found
15:03:38-end optional message handling
15:03:38-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - START.
15:03:38-TiVo Model : >>1<<.
15:03:38-TiVo Manufacturer : >>Hughes<<.
15:03:38-TiVo Type : >>DirecTiVo<<.
15:03:38-TiVo Software version : >>4.0-01-2-230<<.
15:03:38-TiVo : >>Series 2<<.
15:03:38-Cleaned Up TiVo Software version : >>4.0<<.
15:03:38-Just 1 tuner found - 'To Do' Endpad functionality set ON.
15:03:38-Is TiVo UKTiVo? : >>0<<.
15:03:38-Is TiVo Direct TiVo : >>1<<.
15:03:38-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - COMPLETED.
15:03:38-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - START
15:03:38-External TZ_GMT_OFFSET environment variable has been set - Overrides default!
15:03:38-Timezone offset after possible change : >>-7<<.
can't read "summertime": no such variable
while executing
"if { $summertime != "" } {
incr tz
if {$debuglvl>2} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-Daylight Savings Time is..."
(file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 5566)


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> Just tried the patch #3 and got an error, here is the log:


Cheers Mate - thanks for your patience, we are getting there......

Try again....

thanks

Chris

*ATTACHMENT REMOVED*


----------



## jayazusa

Chris,

I have installed all of the pieces in the directories that you have recomended but it stilll fails. It looks like it continues to fail at the 00:18:41-debug-about to include util.itcl. Is it looking for the files in a spevific directory? Does the location of TivoWebPlus matter? or any other supporting files required that are noit included in the zip file? I have also tried the webmail piece from sanderson and it fails as well. 

Thanks for any pointers,

Jay


----------



## tivo-onion

jayazusa said:


> Chris,
> 
> I have installed all of the pieces in the directories that you have recomended but it stilll fails. It looks like it continues to fail at the 00:18:41-debug-about to include util.itcl. Is it looking for the files in a spevific directory? Does the location of TivoWebPlus matter? or any other supporting files required that are noit included in the zip file? I have also tried the webmail piece from sanderson and it fails as well.
> 
> Thanks for any pointers,
> 
> Jay


Set up the location of tivowebplus in the config file - section 4,

cheers

Chris


----------



## chippyt

The lastest version fixed the space used error, but it still only detects one tuner on my two tuner HDVR2.

One issue I have had and I forgot to mention is the update thumbs tivoweb module. When I click to change the thumbs in the e-mail it brings to me the tivoweb module, then I click on the "yes" button and I get this error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_modifymultiplethumbs '/' 'set "seriesfsid_0_274684_1_3_522810_Predicted" "on";set "seriesfsid_1_298958_1_3_522812_Implied" "on";set "submit" "Yes";'
syntax error in expression "ATSH225421 + 1"
while executing
"expr $serverid + 1"
("uplevel" body line 34)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set series [db $db openid $fsid]
set serverid [dbobj $series get ServerId]
dbobj $series set ThumbData $thmbval
..."
(procedure "::action_modifymultiplethumbs" line 79)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> The lastest version fixed the space used error, but it still only detects one tuner on my two tuner HDVR2.
> 
> One issue I have had and I forgot to mention is the update thumbs tivoweb module. When I click to change the thumbs in the e-mail it brings to me the tivoweb module, then I click on the "yes" button and I get this error:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_modifymultiplethumbs '/' 'set "seriesfsid_0_274684_1_3_522810_Predicted" "on";set "seriesfsid_1_298958_1_3_522812_Implied" "on";set "submit" "Yes";'
> syntax error in expression "ATSH225421 + 1"
> while executing
> "expr $serverid + 1"
> ("uplevel" body line 34)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set series [db $db openid $fsid]
> set serverid [dbobj $series get ServerId]
> dbobj $series set ThumbData $thmbval
> ..."
> (procedure "::action_modifymultiplethumbs" line 79)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


Were the times correct on this version?

cheers

Chris


----------



## chippyt

Didn't even check and the times are not correct. I have the TZ_GMT_OFFSET variable set in my rc.sysinit.author file. The times have worked in previous versions.


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> Didn't even check and the times are not correct. I have the TZ_GMT_OFFSET variable set in my rc.sysinit.author file. The times have worked in previous versions.


What were the times and what should they have been i.e. how far out where we?

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> Didn't even check and the times are not correct. I have the TZ_GMT_OFFSET variable set in my rc.sysinit.author file. The times have worked in previous versions.


Try this version. Please check the times and the tuner arrangement. I am working on the thumbs thing - I think it is tivowebplus related. Does the Delete function work?

cheers

Chris

*ATTACHMENT REMOVED*


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> One issue I have had and I forgot to mention is the update thumbs tivoweb module. When I click to change the thumbs in the e-mail it brings to me the tivoweb module, then I click on the "yes" button and I get this error:


It looks like the multi thumb update will not work with TiVoWebPlus - I borrowed the code for the lj_utils module which does not seem to be TiVoWebPlus compliant - so it looks like that is a no go! It may also be not compliant with Series 2 TiVos - I have a question outstanding to Lj on the subject.

sorry,

cheers

Chris


----------



## managerxxx

Chris:

The multi-thumb update option seems to work for me on TWP (v1.0). 

If I understand the readme correctly the aim of multi thumb is to able the update of multiple thumb values with a single click - correct? If this is right I can confirm that this feature does indeed work with TWP.

Here's a paste as an example:

Current Proposed 

Program Thumbs Type Thumbs Type Action 

Garden Invaders 3 Explicit 0 Explicit Thumbs Value Set To 0. 
2DTV 2 Explicit -1 Explicit Thumbs Value Set To -1.


----------



## tivo-onion

managerxxx said:


> Chris:
> 
> The multi-thumb update option seems to work for me on TWP (v1.0).
> 
> If I understand the readme correctly the aim of multi thumb is to able the update of multiple thumb values with a single click - correct? If this is right I can confirm that this feature does indeed work with TWP.
> 
> Here's a paste as an example:
> 
> Current Proposed
> 
> Program Thumbs Type Thumbs Type Action
> 
> Garden Invaders 3 Explicit 0 Explicit Thumbs Value Set To 0.
> 2DTV 2 Explicit -1 Explicit Thumbs Value Set To -1.


It must be a tivo version issue rather than a tivowebplus issue then. What version do you have? I have a feeling it may be TiVo software 4+ that has the issue?

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

CHIPPYT,

if you have already downloaded the module in the prior post, please do so again as I have just updated it slightly. Thanks again for your patience - we are almost there....

cheers

Chris


----------



## chippyt

Getting there!!

The times look good, the logs detected the two tuners, the space used looks good.

Just noticed one thing, the check mark boxes for the delete programs from the todo list are missing, the boxes for updating thumbs are there, but not the delete boxes.

Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> Getting there!!
> 
> The times look good, the logs detected the two tuners, the space used looks good.
> 
> Just noticed one thing, the check mark boxes for the delete programs from the todo list are missing, the boxes for updating thumbs are there, but not the delete boxes.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time!


Eeeeexxxxelllllent!

Try the following file, it should all look good now. I am afraid the thumbs update stuff is now disabled for version 4+ software as the lifted thumbs code does not seem to work for those versions. Does LJ's standard thumbs update module work in your tivowebplus? Would be good to find out ... you can download it from http://www.ljay.org.uk - you need the lj_utils module and the updated ui module to find out.....

cheers

Chris


----------



## chippyt

VICTORY!!!

The spaced used graph is great, times are fine, delete boxes show up fine, the thumbs are gone since I have 4.0 (hopefully can be updated in the future) and both tuners were detected and padding information was not shown as it was designed to do.

I think you are there!

Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## managerxxx

Chris

I can confirm your suspicions re V4 and multi-thumbs as I'm running a UK Tivo with TWP 1.0

Thanks for all your efforts on this project.


----------



## 10203

chippyt said:


> One issue I have had and I forgot to mention is the update thumbs tivoweb module. When I click to change the thumbs in the e-mail it brings to me the tivoweb module, then I click on the "yes" button and I get this error:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_modifymultiplethumbs '/' 'set "seriesfsid_0_274684_1_3_522810_Predicted" "on";set "seriesfsid_1_298958_1_3_522812_Implied" "on";set "submit" "Yes";'
> syntax error in expression "ATSH225421 + 1"
> ...


Chris just PMed me about this one - it's definitely a version 2+ issue. From memory (i was quite a few months ago!), FalconTX and I had nailed down a possible fix for it. I've not been following TWP developments too closely (not having a dual tuner TiVo  )... so I don't know if the TWP guys have got round to coding a new S2+ version... I'll have a dig through old PMs to find out what the fix was...


----------



## tivo-onion

LJ said:


> Chris just PMed me about this one - it's definitely a version 2+ issue. From memory (i was quite a few months ago!), FalconTX and I had nailed down a possible fix for it. I've not been following TWP developments too closely (not having a dual tuner TiVo  )... so I don't know if the TWP guys have got round to coding a new S2+ version... I'll have a dig through old PMs to find out what the fix was...


OK, well I will disable the thumbs stuff for all series 2 and since we seem to have hit a mini-plateau of stability I will do a 0.38.4 Beta release in its entirety sometime today,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

All,

since we seem to have achieved a modicum of stability I will release version 0.38.4 Beta. The files are downloadable from my server here.

There are a few important changes.

I am suggesting a new directory structure. My preferred structure is to have a directory /var/hack/dailymail where the main files should be deposited. These three files are:

- dailymail_jazz.tcl - the main tcl module for dailymail
- dailymail.cfg - the config file for dailymail
- dailymail_jazz - the callable shell script to launch dailymail_jazz.

If you do not already have a suitable dailymail directory you can set one up by following the commands shown here:

cd /var/hack [enter]
mkdir dailymail [enter]
chmod 755 dailymail [enter]

It is essential that the dailymail_jazz.tcl module is never called directly, that is it called via the dailymail_jazz shell script file. Once the files are deposited in the dailymail directory you can run dailymail_jazz from the command line by typing:

/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz [enter]

An example cron line entry may be:

45 5 * * 0-6	/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &

Which will run dailymail_jazz at 5.45am every day. If you try to call the dailymail_jazz.tcl file directly it will not execute.

The configuration file has some major changes, so I would recommend starting afresh with the new version provided here. Sorry for the inconvenience, but it should only take 5 minutes to set up the new config file. You will also want to replace the .itcl files.

A datasheet is provided in the zip file.

Enjoy, and let me know of any problems,

cheers

Chris


----------



## pmk

>>since we seem to have achieved a modicum of stability I will release 
>>version 0.38.4 Beta. The files are downloadable from my server here.

I am waiting for a final release before I try to install mainly due to being unfamiliar with Linux and it takes me ages to do it.

I have been keeping an eye on the sample output on your web site and have the following queries/comments.

1. I am used to a [Blue] Star meaning a Wish List. I find it confusing that it means New in the generated page. Perhaps the tick graphic could have a star added to it and the new graphic changed to a fancy graphic with text New on it?

2. A blank line is being generated in the Rejected Recordings section between "64 Zoo Lane" and "CSI: Miami" on Fri, 25th Mar.

3a. I do not know if this has changed since v0.35.6 but I find it confusing that the "Conflicts" and "Rejected Recordings" sections duplicate information. i.e. whatever is listed in "Conflicts" appears in "Rejected Recordings". Also "Rejected Recordings" also contains items marked as Conflict but are not listed in the Conflicts section. This could just be down to TiVo as I have noticed even in the GUI it sometimes displays incorrect information in the Recording History - i.e. Guide Data has been updated but the Recording History never seems to be adjusted accordingly.

3b. It is also a pity that in "Rejected Recordings" there is not a link "View Details / Slots" if its a duplicate (i.e. bad guide data has it wrong). Also the "View Details / Slots" could also be shown for conflicts. This means if you wish to you do not need to display the "Conflicts" section if you review all the "Rejected Recordings" daily anyway.

Thanks and looking forward to a final release.


----------



## tyke

Chris-

Do you ever rest?

New version works great.

One comment, I had to add "dailymail_jazz" to the cron list (no .sh).



> It is essential that the dailymail_jazz.tcl module is never called directly, that is it called via the dailymail_jazz shell script file. Once the files are deposited in the dailymail directory you can run dailymail_jazz from the command line by typing:
> /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz [enter]
> An example cron line entry may be:
> 
> 45 5 * * 0-6 /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &


----------



## chippyt

One very minor issue with .38.4, I got this message for my 1 tuner HDVR2:

WARNING: Soft padding is not currently active!

The log says "Just 1 tuner found - 'To Do' Endpad functionality set ON : >>1<<."

It shows the endpad graphics correctly, but the warning was there.


----------



## jayazusa

I have got emails to go out but I am showing an error in them can you point me in the right direction?

To Do
The following programs are scheduled to record in the next 12 hours:

Error When Generating To Do List - See Log - can't unset "rec": no such variable

Expiration
The following recordings are due to expire in the next 12 hours:​
I am thinking it is Time_Zone related I am a Yank in Arizona MST with no day light savings time.

I am seeing this in the logs
21:12:02-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - START
21:12:02-External TZ_GMT_OFFSET environment variable has not been set - No override occurred : >>3<<.
21:12:02-tzoffset : >>-25200<<
21:12:02-Identified time zone offset : >>-25200<<.
21:12:02-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - COMPLETED​
Thanks again,

Jay


----------



## tyke

chippyt said:


> One very minor issue with .38.4, I got this message for my 1 tuner HDVR2:
> 
> WARNING: Soft padding is not currently active!
> 
> The log says "Just 1 tuner found - 'To Do' Endpad functionality set ON : >>1<<."
> 
> It shows the endpad graphics correctly, but the warning was there.


I didn't have soft padding enabled, so I enabled it.

Now getting same error.


----------



## john1980

I think the memory utilisation of the script can be drastically reduced with a little memory management. Variables should only be marked as global if they are required outside of the prodecure the are used in... for example the "cancelreasons" variable is fairly large (618 bytes) and is only used in recordhistory, but has been defined as global (cronlist is another example).

Larger variables such as those used to store the output of a command, for example smart1msg (2983 bytes) can also be unset as soon as they are no longer required.

Variables that are sourced from other modules but not required (such as genretable which is 870 bytes) can be unset (cache_ns_series is another example).

If you wish to halt development for a while then I am happy to play around with the source and try improve things a little. Alternatively if you wish to have a look for yourself then the following code added to the bottom of your dailymail_jazz.tcl script will dump all the arrays and variables (along with their sizes) that are still hanging around when the program exits.



Code:


proc parray {arrayName {pattern *}} {
    upvar 1 $arrayName array
    if {![array exists array]} {
        return -code error "\"$arrayName\" isn't an array"
    }
    set maxl 0
    foreach name [lsort [array names array $pattern]] {
        if {[string length $name] > $maxl} {
            set maxl [string length $name]
        }
    }
    puts stdout "ARRAY $arrayName"
    set maxl [expr {$maxl + [string length $arrayName] + 2}]
    foreach name [lsort [array names array $pattern]] {
        set nameString [format %s(%s) $arrayName $name]
        puts stdout [format "  %-*s (%4d)= %s" $maxl $nameString [string length $array($name)] $array($name)]
    }
}

foreach var [info vars] {
    if ![array exists [list $var]] {continue}
    puts "-----------------------------------"
    parray [list $var]
}

foreach var [info vars] {
    if ![array exists [list $var]] {
        puts [format "%-*s(%d) = %s" 19 $var [string length [set $var]] [set $var]]
    }
}

*Note: there should be a space between the "exists" and "[list $var]" on the two lines that mention it. So the lines should read "if ![array exists<SPACE>[list $var]] {..."*


----------



## tivo-onion

chippyt said:


> One very minor issue with .38.4, I got this message for my 1 tuner HDVR2:
> 
> WARNING: Soft padding is not currently active!
> 
> The log says "Just 1 tuner found - 'To Do' Endpad functionality set ON : >>1<<."
> 
> It shows the endpad graphics correctly, but the warning was there.


It depends on how you are calling endpad.

Try changing the endpadexecfilename variable (4.6) to "endpad.tcl" in the config file. See if that works,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

tyke said:


> I didn't have soft padding enabled, so I enabled it.
> 
> Now getting same error.


You should set the endpadstatus variable to false (variable 3.3.3) to false to disable. If you are still having a problem then let me know,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

pmk said:


> >>since we seem to have achieved a modicum of stability I will release
> >>version 0.38.4 Beta. The files are downloadable from my server here.
> 
> I am waiting for a final release before I try to install mainly due to being unfamiliar with Linux and it takes me ages to do it.
> 
> I have been keeping an eye on the sample output on your web site and have the following queries/comments.
> Thanks and looking forward to a final release.


Answers:

1. I am used to a [Blue] Star meaning a Wish List. I find it confusing that it means New in the generated page. Perhaps the tick graphic could have a star added to it and the new graphic changed to a fancy graphic with text New on it?

I am afraid this is how it is for this release. You can create yourself a personal graphic for this if you want - it is easy to do using any graphic program. You may need to adjust the filename in the config file.

2. A blank line is being generated in the Rejected Recordings section between "64 Zoo Lane" and "CSI: Miami" on Fri, 25th Mar.

This is here on purpose, to divide the past from the future.

3a. I do not know if this has changed since v0.35.6 but I find it confusing that the "Conflicts" and "Rejected Recordings" sections duplicate information. i.e. whatever is listed in "Conflicts" appears in "Rejected Recordings". Also "Rejected Recordings" also contains items marked as Conflict but are not listed in the Conflicts section. This could just be down to TiVo as I have noticed even in the GUI it sometimes displays incorrect information in the Recording History - i.e. Guide Data has been updated but the Recording History never seems to be adjusted accordingly.

The rejected recording section adds a further level of information to that provided by the conflict section, including much more that is not indeed covered by the conflicts section. I have not noticed that the rejected recording displays incorrect information in its current state - I have done careful matching against the actual TiVo presented information on the TV - it seems to be fine. It should match what is actually available when viewing recording history on the TiVo/TV. This is the best we can do for now.

3b. It is also a pity that in "Rejected Recordings" there is not a link "View Details / Slots" if its a duplicate (i.e. bad guide data has it wrong). Also the "View Details / Slots" could also be shown for conflicts. This means if you wish to you do not need to display the "Conflicts" section if you review all the "Rejected Recordings" daily anyway.

Not for this release, Maybe something to consider for the future.

cheers

Chris


----------



## phosacid

Mine is hanging on util.itcl.... any idea why it would do this? here's my log


It was a typo on my part left out a / ......


----------



## tivo-onion

john1980 said:


> I think the memory utilisation of the script can be drastically reduced with a little memory management. Variables should only be marked as global if they are required outside of the prodecure the are used in... for example the "cancelreasons" variable is fairly large (618 bytes) and is only used in recordhistory, but has been defined as global (cronlist is another example).
> 
> Larger variables such as those used to store the output of a command, for example smart1msg (2983 bytes) can also be unset as soon as they are no longer required.
> 
> Variables that are sourced from other modules but not required (such as genretable which is 870 bytes) can be unset (cache_ns_series is another example).
> 
> If you wish to halt development for a while then I am happy to play around with the source and try improve things a little. Alternatively if you wish to have a look for yourself then the following code added to the bottom of your dailymail_jazz.tcl script will dump all the arrays and variables (along with their sizes) that are still hanging around when the program exits.


Thanks for comments and code. I have not been too concerned about tidying up variables recently, focusing more on getting the thing working. I am going through a tidy-up process at present, utilising variable unsetting etc. When formally release module some time in near future, it should be more performant. Thanks for code and comments however, may use the code provided to ensure I am cleaning up appropriately,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

phosacid said:


> Mine is hanging on util.itcl.... any idea why it would do this? here's my log
> 
> ------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.38.4 Beta (25 Mar 2005) - starting
> ------the debug level is set at >>3<<
> ------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
> ------started at 01:24:50 (debugging times specified in gmt)
> 
> 01:24:50-GLOBAL VARIABLE DEFINITION - COMPLETED
> 01:24:50-MEMORY FREEPAGES ADJUSTMENT - COMPLETED
> 01:24:50-FAKECALL FUNCTIONALITY - START
> 01:24:51-Successfully completed running fakecall module
> 01:24:51-FAKECALL FUNCTIONALITY - COMPLETED
> 01:24:51-commence fooling tivoweb modules
> 01:24:51-completed fooling tivoweb modules
> 01:24:51-completed other preperation
> 01:24:51-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
> 01:24:51-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
> 01:24:51-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
> 01:24:51-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
> 01:24:51-0 argument(s) found
> 01:24:51-argument handling complete
> 01:24:51-start optional message handling
> 01:24:51-no message file found
> 01:24:51-end optional message handling
> 01:24:51-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - START.
> 01:24:51-TiVo Model : >>1<<.
> 01:24:51-TiVo Manufacturer : >>Hughes<<.
> 01:24:51-TiVo Type : >>DirecTiVo<<.
> 01:24:51-TiVo Software version : >>3.1.1e-01-2-151<<.
> 01:24:51-TiVo : >>Series 2<<.
> 01:24:51-Cleaned Up TiVo Software version : >>3.1<<.
> 01:24:51-More than 1 tuner found - 'To Do' Endpad functionality set OFF : >>2<<.
> 01:24:51-Is TiVo UKTiVo? : >>0<<.
> 01:24:51-Is TiVo Direct TiVo : >>1<<.
> 01:24:51-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - COMPLETED.
> 01:24:51-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - START
> 01:24:51-External TZ_GMT_OFFSET environment variable has been set - Overrides default!
> 01:24:51-Timezone offset after possible change : >>-5<<.
> 01:24:52-tzoffset : >>-18000<<
> 01:24:52-Identified time zone offset : >>-18000<<.
> 01:24:52-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - COMPLETED
> 01:24:52-INCLUDING TiVoWeb MODULES - START.
> 01:24:52-About to include util.itcl.


I presume you are using tivowebplus. Have you updated the config file to point to the appropriate directory. See variables 4.11& 4.12 in the config file,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

tyke said:


> Chris-
> 
> Do you ever rest?
> 
> New version works great.
> 
> One comment, I had to add "dailymail_jazz" to the cron list (no .sh).


Occassionally - subject to the wrath of my wife recently though! 

Not sure what the problem is though? Can you clarify?

cheers

Chris


----------



## phosacid

Thanks for the quick reply, 

In going over my config file I found a typo, I had left out a / in the path  


Thanks again for the quick response...


----------



## tivo-onion

john1980 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> proc parray {arrayName {pattern *}} {
> upvar 1 $arrayName array
> if {![array exists array]} {
> return -code error "\"$arrayName\" isn't an array"
> }
> set maxl 0
> foreach name [lsort [array names array $pattern]] {
> if {[string length $name] > $maxl} {
> set maxl [string length $name]
> }
> }
> puts stdout "ARRAY $arrayName"
> set maxl [expr {$maxl + [string length $arrayName] + 2}]
> foreach name [lsort [array names array $pattern]] {
> set nameString [format %s(%s) $arrayName $name]
> puts stdout [format "  %-*s (%4d)= %s" $maxl $nameString [string length $array($name)] $array($name)]
> }
> }
> 
> foreach var [info vars] {
> if ![array exists [list $var]] {continue}
> puts "-----------------------------------"
> parray [list $var]
> }
> 
> foreach var [info vars] {
> if ![array exists [list $var]] {
> puts [format "%-*s(%d) = %s" 19 $var [string length [set $var]] [set $var]]
> }
> }


Code errors! Any ideas?

bash-2.02# /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl
wrong # args: should be "array option arrayName ?arg ...?"
while executing
"array exists[list $var]"
("foreach" body line 2)
invoked from within
"foreach var [info vars] {
if ![array exists[list $var]] {continue}
puts "-----------------------------------"
parray[list $var]
}"

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

jayazusa said:


> I have got emails to go out but I am showing an error in them can you point me in the right direction?
> 
> To Do
> The following programs are scheduled to record in the next 12 hours:
> 
> Error When Generating To Do List - See Log - can't unset "rec": no such variable
> 
> Expiration
> The following recordings are due to expire in the next 12 hours:​
> I am thinking it is Time_Zone related I am a Yank in Arizona MST with no day light savings time.
> 
> I am seeing this in the logs
> 21:12:02-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - START
> 21:12:02-External TZ_GMT_OFFSET environment variable has not been set - No override occurred : >>3<<.
> 21:12:02-tzoffset : >>-25200<<
> 21:12:02-Identified time zone offset : >>-25200<<.
> 21:12:02-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - COMPLETED​
> Thanks again,
> 
> Jay


Don't think it is timezone related. Please attach level 3 log file to post so can inspect and try and fugure our what problem you are having,

cheers

Chris


----------



## jayazusa

Chris,

I am now able to send emails, but in the ToDo section of the email I get the follwing.

To Do
The following programs are scheduled to record in the next 12 hours:

Error When Generating To Do List - See Log - couldn't open "/var/hack/tracker/tracker.cfg": no such file or directory​
I added the export TZ_GMT_OFFSET=-7 in my rc.sysconfig.author and the times on the emails now are correct.

Any thoughts


----------



## jayazusa

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.38.4 Beta (25 Mar 2005) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 01:31:41 (debugging times specified in gmt)

01:31:41-GLOBAL VARIABLE DEFINITION - COMPLETED
01:31:41-MEMORY FREEPAGES ADJUSTMENT - COMPLETED
01:31:41-commence fooling tivoweb modules
01:31:41-completed fooling tivoweb modules
01:31:41-completed other preperation
01:31:41-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
01:31:41-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
01:31:41-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
01:31:41-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
01:31:41-0 argument(s) found
01:31:41-argument handling complete
01:31:41-start optional message handling
01:31:41-no message file found
01:31:41-end optional message handling
01:31:41-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - START.
01:31:41-TiVo Model : >>3<<.
01:31:41-TiVo Manufacturer : >>Hughes<<.
01:31:41-TiVo Type : >>DirecTiVo<<.
01:31:41-TiVo Software version : >>3.1.1e-01-2-351<<.
01:31:41-TiVo : >>Series 2<<.
01:31:41-Cleaned Up TiVo Software version : >>3.1<<.
01:31:41-Just 1 tuner found - 'To Do' Endpad functionality set ON : >>1<<.
01:31:41-Is TiVo UKTiVo? : >>0<<.
01:31:41-Is TiVo Direct TiVo : >>1<<.
01:31:41-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - COMPLETED.
01:31:41-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - START
01:31:41-External TZ_GMT_OFFSET environment variable has not been set - No override occurred : >>3<<.
01:31:41-tzoffset : >>-25200<<
01:31:41-Identified time zone offset : >>-25200<<.
01:31:41-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - COMPLETED
01:31:41-INCLUDING TiVoWeb MODULES - START.
01:31:41-About to include util.itcl.
01:31:41-Util.itcl included - About to include index.itcl.
01:31:42-Index.itcl included.
01:31:42-INCLUDING TiVoWeb MODULES - COMPLETED.
01:31:42-IDENTIFICATION OF DEFAULT RECORDING QUALITY - START.
01:31:42-Software version is 3 or greater.
01:31:42-IDENTIFICATION OF DEFAULT RECORDING QUALITY - COMPLETED.
01:31:42-GENERIC VARIABLE SETTING - START.
01:31:42-About to set source directory.
01:31:42-About to call get sizes module.
01:31:42-About to set the now showing directory
01:31:42-Code for version 3+.
01:31:42-GENERIC VARIABLE SETTING - COMPLETED.
01:31:42-ABOUT TO ASSEMBLE EMAIL:
01:31:42-CREATING EMAIL HEADINGS - START
01:31:42-CREATING EMAIL HEADINGS - COMPLETED
01:31:42-TiVo STATUS / REBOOT INFO - START
01:31:42-TiVo STATUS / REBOOT INFO - COMPLETED
01:31:42-CHECKING FOR EMERGENCY TEMP READING - START
01:31:42-Temperature check run successfully.
01:31:42-CHECKING FOR EMERGENCY TEMP READING - COMPLETED
01:31:42-CHECKING PHONE & DAILY CALL STATUS - START
01:31:42-CHECKING PHONE & DAILY CALL STATUS - COMPLETED
01:31:42-SMART DISK CHECK - START
01:31:42-Checking S.M.A.R.T. status
01:31:43-Drive A SMART check :
smartctl version 5.26 Copyright (C) 2002-3 Bruce Allen
Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Device Model: WDC WD800LB-55DNA0
Serial Number: WD-WCADW2255388
Firmware Version: 77.07W77
Device is: Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]
ATA Version is: 6
ATA Standard is: Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated
Local Time is: Sat Mar 26 01:31:43 2005 UTC
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status: (0x84) Offline data collection activity was
suspended by an interrupting command from host.
Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.
Self-test execution status: ( 0) The previous self-test routine completed
without error or no self-test has ever 
been run.
Total time to complete Offline 
data collection: (2472) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities: (0x79) SMART execute Offline immediate.
No Auto Offline data collection support.
Suspend Offline collection upon new
command.
Offline surface scan supported.
Self-test supported.
Conveyance Self-test supported.
Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities: (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering
power-saving mode.
Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability: (0x01) Error logging supported.
No General Purpose Logging support.
Short self-test routine 
recommended polling time: ( 2) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time: ( 38) minutes.
Conveyance self-test routine
recommended polling time: ( 5) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME FLAG VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE UPDATED WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate 0x000b 200 200 051 Pre-fail Always - 0
3 Spin_Up_Time 0x0007 085 084 021 Pre-fail Always - 2291
4 Start_Stop_Count 0x0032 100 100 040 Old_age Always - 40
5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct 0x0033 200 200 140 Pre-fail Always - 0
7 Seek_Error_Rate 0x000b 200 200 051 Pre-fail Always - 0
9 Power_On_Hours 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 314
10 Spin_Retry_Count 0x0013 100 253 051 Pre-fail Always - 0
11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0013 100 253 051 Pre-fail Always - 0
12 Power_Cycle_Count 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 40
194 Temperature_Celsius 0x0022 105 253 000 Old_age Always - 38
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032 200 200 000 Old_age Always - 0
197 Current_Pending_Sector 0x0012 200 200 000 Old_age Always - 0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable 0x0012 200 200 000 Old_age Always - 0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count 0x000a 200 200 000 Old_age Always - 0
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate 0x0009 200 085 051 Pre-fail Offline - 0

SMART Error Log Version: 1
No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
No self-tests have been logged. [Use the smartctl -t option to run these.]

01:31:43-Disk passed SMART check.
01:31:43-********************************************************************************
smartctl version 5.26 Copyright (C) 2002-3 Bruce Allen
Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Device Model: WDC WD800LB-55DNA0
Serial Number: WD-WCADW2255388
Firmware Version: 77.07W77
Device is: Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]
ATA Version is: 6
ATA Standard is: Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated
Local Time is: Sat Mar 26 01:31:43 2005 UTC
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status: (0x84) Offline data collection activity was
suspended by an interrupting command from host.
Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.
Self-test execution status: ( 0) The previous self-test routine completed
without error or no self-test has ever 
been run.
Total time to complete Offline 
data collection: (2472) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities: (0x79) SMART execute Offline immediate.
No Auto Offline data collection support.
Suspend Offline collection upon new
command.
Offline surface scan supported.
Self-test supported.
Conveyance Self-test supported.
Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities: (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering
power-saving mode.
Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability: (0x01) Error logging supported.
No General Purpose Logging support.
Short self-test routine 
recommended polling time: ( 2) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time: ( 38) minutes.
Conveyance self-test routine
recommended polling time: ( 5) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME FLAG VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE UPDATED WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate 0x000b 200 200 051 Pre-fail Always - 0
3 Spin_Up_Time 0x0007 085 084 021 Pre-fail Always - 2291
4 Start_Stop_Count 0x0032 100 100 040 Old_age Always - 40
5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct 0x0033 200 200 140 Pre-fail Always - 0
7 Seek_Error_Rate 0x000b 200 200 051 Pre-fail Always - 0
9 Power_On_Hours 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 314
10 Spin_Retry_Count 0x0013 100 253 051 Pre-fail Always - 0
11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0013 100 253 051 Pre-fail Always - 0
12 Power_Cycle_Count 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 40
194 Temperature_Celsius 0x0022 105 253 000 Old_age Always - 38
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032 200 200 000 Old_age Always - 0
197 Current_Pending_Sector 0x0012 200 200 000 Old_age Always - 0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable 0x0012 200 200 000 Old_age Always - 0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count 0x000a 200 200 000 Old_age Always - 0
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate 0x0009 200 085 051 Pre-fail Offline - 0

SMART Error Log Version: 1
No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
No self-tests have been logged. [Use the smartctl -t option to run these.]

01:31:43-********************************************************************************
01:31:43-Disk B is not present - SMART check not run on disk B - remember disk B presence is set in the cfg file.
01:31:43-SMART DISK CHECK - COMPLETED
01:31:43-CALCULATING DISK USAGE & DISPLAY - START
01:31:45-disk status - started
01:31:45-disk status - version >>3<<
01:31:45-disk status - dtivo >>1<<
01:31:45-store space: rectype: >>103<<
01:31:45-stream size>>0<<
01:31:45-store space: rectype: >>203<<
01:31:45-stream size>>0<<
01:31:46-store space: rectype: >>204<<
01:31:46-stream size>>0<<
01:31:46-disk status - checkpoint #1
01:31:46-disk status - /Recording/DiskUsed/10
01:31:46-title >>Warren Miller's Storm<< | sel type >>1<<
01:31:46-state >>4<<
01:31:46-store space: rectype: >>1<<
01:31:46-stream size>>1458176<<
01:31:46-title >>TiVo_Attract_Loop<< | sel type >>8<<
01:31:46-state >>4<<
01:31:46-store space: rectype: >>8<<
01:31:46-stream size>>155008<<
01:31:48-disk status - checkpoint #3
01:31:48-disk status - /Recording/DiskUsed/11
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:31:48-state >><<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:31:48-state >><<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:31:48-state >><<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:31:48-state >><<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:31:48-state >><<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:31:48-state >><<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:31:48-state >><<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:31:48-state >><<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:31:48-state >><<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:31:48-state >><<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:31:48-state >><<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:31:48-state >><<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:31:48-state >><<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:31:48-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:31:48-state >><<
01:31:48-disk status - checkpoint #4
01:31:48-disk status - /DiskUsed
01:31:48-disk status - checkpoint #5
01:31:50-disk status - checkpoint #6
01:31:50-disk status -recording in progress
01:31:50-title >>Live<< | sel type >>8<<
01:31:50-store space: rectype: >>100<<
01:31:50-stream size>>786432<<
01:31:50-title >>Live<< | sel type >>8<<
01:31:50-store space: rectype: >>100<<
01:31:50-stream size>>262144<<
01:31:50-disk status - checkpoint #7
01:31:50-disk status - checkpoint #8
01:31:50-disk status - checkpoint #9
01:31:50-TYPE: Single
01:31:50-(1) Single = 1424 MB (1424 MB).
01:31:50-TYPE: Season Pass
01:31:50-TYPE: Wish List
01:31:50-TYPE: Watch Only
01:31:50-TYPE: Tivo Clips
01:31:50-TYPE: Suggestion
01:31:50-TYPE: Tivo Clips Suggestion
01:31:50-TYPE: Invisible
01:31:50-(8) Invisible = 151 MB (1575 MB).
01:31:50-TYPE: Manual Season Pass
01:31:50-TYPE: Manual
01:31:50-TYPE: Cache History
01:31:50-TYPE: 
01:31:50-TYPE: 
01:31:50-TYPE: 
01:31:50-TYPE: 
01:31:50-TYPE: 
01:31:50-(O) Suggestions = 0 MB (1575 MB).
01:31:50-(O) Expired Suggestions = 0 MB (1575 MB).
01:31:50-(O) Live Cache = 1024 MB (2599 MB).
01:31:50-(-) TOTAL = 2599 MB.
01:31:50-(O) Un-Expired suggestions = 0 MB
01:31:50-(O) Expired suggestions = 0 MB
01:31:50-(O) Expired items = 0 MB
01:31:50-expired suggestions are classified suggestions
01:31:50-space used by classified suggestions = 0 meg
01:31:50-space used by classified expired items = 0 meg
01:31:50-suggestions & expired are free space
01:31:50-disk status - checkpoint #10
01:31:50-core space used = 2599 meg
01:31:50-actual drive space = 74773 meg
01:31:50-actual space used = 2599 meg
01:31:50-actual space free = 72174 meg
01:31:50-other space = 0 meg
01:31:50-actual percent used = 3.48 %
01:31:50-actual percent free = 96.52 %
01:31:50-other percent = 0.0 %
01:31:50-Remaining time calculation
01:31:50-Remaining time calc >>true<<
01:31:50-bitrate >>3660000<<
01:31:50-Our seconds remaining >>165708<<
01:31:50-Our minutes remaining >>2761<<
01:31:50-Our hours remaining >>46<<
01:31:50-Building usage diagram
01:31:50-Suggestion / expired treat as free space (A).
01:31:50-Suggestion / expired treat as free space (B).
01:31:50-Suggestion / expired treat as free space (D).
01:31:50-Both.
01:31:50-Suggestion / expired treat as free space (E).
01:31:50-Extrasize >>0<<
01:31:50-CALCULATING DISK USAGE & DISPLAY - COMPLETED
01:31:50-ENDPAD CHECKING - START
01:31:50-Checking endpad process currency.
01:31:50-About to acquire pid number from endpad pid file.
01:31:51-Error gathering pid number : endpad pid file may not exist.
01:31:51-pid number : >><<
01:31:51-Trying to ascertain the valid running status of the endpad daemon again - attempt 2.
01:31:51-Waiting for 15 seconds.
01:32:06-About to acquire pid number from endpad pid file.
01:32:06-Error gathering pid number : endpad pid file may not exist.
01:32:06-pid number : >><<
01:32:06-Trying to ascertain the valid running status of the endpad daemon again - attempt 3.
01:32:06-Waiting for 15 seconds.
01:32:21-About to acquire pid number from endpad pid file.
01:32:21-Error gathering pid number : endpad pid file may not exist.
01:32:21-pid number : >><<
01:32:21-Trying to ascertain the valid running status of the endpad daemon again - attempt 4.
01:32:21-Waiting for 15 seconds.
01:32:36-About to acquire pid number from endpad pid file.
01:32:36-Error gathering pid number : endpad pid file may not exist.
01:32:36-pid number : >><<
01:32:36-Trying to ascertain the valid running status of the endpad daemon again - attempt 5.
01:32:36-Waiting for 15 seconds.
01:32:51-About to acquire pid number from endpad pid file.
01:32:51-Error gathering pid number : endpad pid file may not exist.
01:32:51-pid number : >><<
01:32:51-ENDPAD CHECKING - COMPLETED
01:32:51-RED DOT CHECKING - START
01:32:51-RED DOT CHECKING - COMPLETED
01:32:51-NEW MAIL SECTION - START
01:32:51-Checking for new messages in tivo central
01:32:53-NEW MAIL SECTION - COMPLETED
01:32:53-MAIN EMAIL BODY - START
01:32:53-CALLING SECTION #1
01:32:53-GENERATING OUTPUT SECTION >>1<<
01:32:53-GENERATING TO-DO LIST
=== MEMORY SITUATION CHECK ================================================================================
total: used: free: shared: buffers: cached:
Mem: 44789760 40271872 4517888 0 245760 26869760
Swap: 133165056 0 133165056
MemTotal: 43740 kB
MemFree: 4412 kB
MemShared: 0 kB
Buffers: 240 kB
Cached: 26240 kB
Active: 20964 kB
Inact_dirty: 5516 kB
Inact_clean: 0 kB
Inact_target: 24 kB
HighTotal: 0 kB
HighFree: 0 kB
LowTotal: 43740 kB
LowFree: 4412 kB
SwapTotal: 130044 kB
SwapFree: 130044 kB
===========================================================================================================
01:32:53-compiling to do list
01:32:53-ERROR IN GETTODO MODULE >>couldn't open "/var/hack/tracker/tracker.cfg": no such file or directory<<
01:32:53-Items Found >>-1<<
01:32:53-handle section module completed ok
01:32:53-CALLING SECTION #2
01:32:53-GENERATING OUTPUT SECTION >>2<<
01:32:53-GENERATING EXPIRY LIST
01:32:53-compiling expiration list
01:32:55-checkpoint expire 000
01:32:55-expiry item success
01:32:55----------------------------------------------------------------------
01:32:55-debug=====================================================================
01:32:55-ready to go generate list.
01:32:55-about to enter first loop.
01:32:55-first loop completed
01:32:55-Items Found >>0<<
01:32:55-handle section module completed ok
01:32:55-CALLING SECTION #3
01:32:55-GENERATING OUTPUT SECTION >>3<<
01:32:55-GENERATING CONFLICTS LIST
01:32:57-Items Found >>0<<
01:32:57-handle section module completed ok
01:32:57-CALLING SECTION #4
01:32:57-GENERATING OUTPUT SECTION >>4<<
01:32:57-GENERATING RECORD HISTORY LIST
01:32:59-Items Found >>0<<
01:32:59-handle section module completed ok
01:32:59-CALLING SECTION #5
01:32:59-GENERATING OUTPUT SECTION >>5<<
01:32:59-GENERATING STATUS LIST
01:32:59-reading the temperature, calculating uptime, checking what's running
01:32:59-about to run thermal check
01:33:00-thermal check run
01:33:00-about to run uptime check
01:33:00-uptime check run
01:33:00-check call information
01:33:00-check call information - Checkpoint A
01:33:00-check call information - Checkpint B
01:33:02-hack application test start
01:33:02-about to run ps
01:33:03-ps run
01:33:03-SEARCH ITEMS >>tnlited tivoftp tcs httpd-tt.tcl yac vserver tserver cron tyserver tyindex endpad.tcl endpadplus.tcl noreddot.tcl irblast.tcl starttcs autospace.tcl elseed ccxstream elseedyac yac_svr safereboot.tcl<<
01:33:03-hack found >>tnlited<<
01:33:03-hack found >>tivoftp<<
01:33:03-hack found >>httpd-tt.tcl<<
01:33:03-hack application test end
01:33:03-GetTempUpTime module completed ok
01:33:03-handle section module completed ok
01:33:03-MAIN EMAIL BODY - COMPLETED
01:33:03-MAIN FOOTER - START
01:33:03-MAIN FOOTER - COMPLETED
01:33:03-EMAIL & HTML FILE MANAGEMENT - START
01:33:03-Email required
01:33:03-entered sendmail procedure
01:33:03-variable check:
01:33:03-mailserver : >>68.6.19.4<<
01:33:03-domain : >>cox.net<<
01:33:03-recipient : >>[email protected]<<
01:33:03-subject: >>Main TiVo Status Email For Friday March 25, 2005<<
01:33:03-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>68.6.19.4<<
01:33:03-got reply : >>220 fed1rmmtao07.cox.net ESMTP server (InterMail vM.6.01.04.00 201-2131-118-20041027) ready Fri, 25 Mar 2005 20:33:10 -0500<<
01:33:03-connected
01:33:03-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-HELP<<
01:33:03-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-XREMOTEQUEUE<<
01:33:03-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-ETRN<<
01:33:03-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-PIPELINING<<
01:33:03-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-DSN<<
01:33:03-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-8BITMIME<<
01:33:03-got reply (multi-line) : >>250 SIZE 10485760<<
01:33:03-got reply : >>250 SIZE 10485760<<
01:33:03-ehlo acknowledged
01:33:03-got reply : >>250 Sender <[email protected]> Ok<<
01:33:03-from acknowledged
01:33:03-got reply : >>250 Recipient <[email protected]> Ok<<
01:33:03-to acknowledged
01:33:03-got reply : >>354 Ok Send data ending with <CRLF>.<CRLF><<
01:33:03-sending message
01:33:03-building header
01:33:03-about to set recipient
01:33:03-recipient set
01:33:03-building content
01:33:03-html starts
01:33:03-require holistic read /write of email
01:33:03-got reply : >>250 Message received: [email protected]<<
01:33:03-message sent
01:33:04-got reply : >>221 fed1rmmtao07.cox.net ESMTP server closing connection<<
01:33:04-disconnected
01:33:04-Email sent
01:33:04-About to send mail to recipient 2
01:33:04-entered sendmail procedure
01:33:04-variable check:
01:33:04-mailserver : >>68.6.19.4<<
01:33:04-domain : >>cox.net<<
01:33:04-recipient : >>[email protected]<<
01:33:04-subject: >>Main TiVo Status Email For Friday March 25, 2005<<
01:33:04-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>68.6.19.4<<
01:33:04-got reply : >>220 fed1rmmtao06.cox.net ESMTP server (InterMail vM.6.01.04.00 201-2131-118-20041027) ready Fri, 25 Mar 2005 20:33:10 -0500<<
01:33:04-connected
01:33:04-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-HELP<<
01:33:04-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-XREMOTEQUEUE<<
01:33:04-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-ETRN<<
01:33:04-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-PIPELINING<<
01:33:04-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-DSN<<
01:33:04-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-8BITMIME<<
01:33:04-got reply (multi-line) : >>250 SIZE 10485760<<
01:33:04-got reply : >>250 SIZE 10485760<<
01:33:04-ehlo acknowledged
01:33:04-got reply : >>250 Sender <[email protected]> Ok<<
01:33:04-from acknowledged
01:33:04-got reply : >>250 Recipient <[email protected]> Ok<<
01:33:04-to acknowledged
01:33:04-got reply : >>354 Ok Send data ending with <CRLF>.<CRLF><<
01:33:04-sending message
01:33:04-building header
01:33:04-about to set recipient
01:33:04-recipient set
01:33:04-building content
01:33:04-html starts
01:33:04-require holistic read /write of email
01:33:04-got reply : >>250 Message received: [email protected]<<
01:33:04-message sent
01:33:04-got reply : >>221 fed1rmmtao06.cox.net ESMTP server closing connection<<
01:33:04-disconnected
01:33:04-Email sent to recipient 2
01:33:04-EMAIL & HTML FILE MANAGEMENT - COMPLETED

------completed the jazzed dailymail program - v0.38.4 Beta (25 Mar 2005) - thanks for your custom
------completed at 01:33:04​


----------



## tivo-onion

jayazusa said:


> Chris,
> 
> I am now able to send emails, but in the ToDo section of the email I get the follwing.
> 
> To Do
> The following programs are scheduled to record in the next 12 hours:
> 
> Error When Generating To Do List - See Log - couldn't open "/var/hack/tracker/tracker.cfg": no such file or directory​
> I added the export TZ_GMT_OFFSET=-7 in my rc.sysconfig.author and the times on the emails now are correct.
> 
> Any thoughts


You must have the tracker module functionality enabled but don't actually use it. See variable trackerblockreq (3.4.5). I you do use tracker than check the trackerdir variable (4.13) to ensure location correct,

cheers

Chris


----------



## jayazusa

Here is the text file.


----------



## tivo-onion

jayazusa said:


> ------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.38.4 Beta (25 Mar 2005) - starting
> ------the debug level is set at >>3<<
> ------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
> ------started at 01:31:41 (debugging times specified in gmt)
> 
> 01:31:41-GLOBAL VARIABLE DEFINITION - COMPLETED
> 01:31:41-MEMORY FREEPAGES ADJUSTMENT - COMPLETED
> 01:31:41-commence fooling tivoweb modules
> 01:31:41-completed fooling tivoweb modules
> etc.​


For reference, it is worth actually attaching the log file to the post, rather than cutting and pasting the log file contents into the post. Make for better forums practice and ease of reading  For the future......

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

jayazusa said:


> Here is the text file.


See earlier post re: enabling/disabling tracker functionality,

cheers

Chris


----------



## jayazusa

I have the tracker update.tcl in the /var/hack directory but have been unable to find the tracker module. Any pointers would be appriciated.

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## tivo-onion

jayazusa said:


> I have the tracker update.tcl in the /var/hack directory but have been unable to find the tracker module. Any pointers would be appriciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jay


Look in UK TiVo forums for:

Beta testers wanted: hack to stop TiVo recoding episodes you have already seen

cheers

Chris


----------



## john1980

tivo-onion said:


> Code errors! Any ideas?
> 
> bash-2.02# /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl
> wrong # args: should be "array option arrayName ?arg ...?"
> while executing
> "array exists[list $var]"
> ("foreach" body line 2)
> invoked from within
> "foreach var [info vars] {
> if ![array exists[list $var]] {continue}
> puts "-----------------------------------"
> parray[list $var]
> }"


Very interesting... it seems the forum will not display a space between "exists" and "[list $var]"?!?!?! I have tried a few times now to get it in there but needless to say the lines should read "if ![array exists_<SPACE>_[list $var]] {continue}".

Alternatively, place the attached var_debug.itcl into your modules directory and then call "pvars $chan" from within your web module when you wish to display your variables. This module encapsulates the output in some HTML so that global variables are in yellow, and local ones are in red.


----------



## Fozzie

Just got around to installing this version and everything seems to be working fine. Great work Chris.

The only problem I seem to have is running trackerupdate.tcl. I get:
": no such file or directory

Any ideas?

One feature request please. Any chance of breaking down on the space used graph, suggestions and expired programmes, each with their own colour?

Many thanks.


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> Just got around to installing this version and everything seems to be working fine. Great work Chris.
> 
> The only problem I seem to have is running trackerupdate.tcl. I get:
> ": no such file or directory
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> One feature request please. Any chance of breaking down on the space used graph, suggestions and expired programmes, each with their own colour?
> 
> Many thanks.


Run tracker update using :-

/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/trackerupdate.tcl

this should work.

I will take note of your request for a future release. Will not add it into this release as I am approaching stability - prehaps 0.39...

cheers

Chris


----------



## Fozzie

Thanks Chris; that did the trick.


----------



## Softail95

Is anyone else having a problem with "send a standard daily email" option in Tivoweb+? I get the same results if I try to send a customized one too. Dailymail _jazz works from cron, or if I type this at a bash prompt: /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz, but not from tivoweb calls. Here's what I get:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_extramail '' ''
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I think I have everything where it should be for 0.38.4 beta... Nothing gets logged and I'm stumped...


----------



## jayazusa

Chris,

I wanted to say thanks for the pointers and the module it really is a nice addition. Next for me is reading up on cron and scheduling it. 

Thanks Again,

Jay


----------



## managerxxx

Chris:

Whilst everything looks good in the output of the latest version I'm seeing an error in the log file. Can you confirm that this is just cosmetic please.

I see a batch of the following errors each time I run the app:

06:55:22-disk status - checkpoint #3
06:55:22-disk status - /Recording/DiskUsed/11
06:55:22-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
06:55:22-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
06:55:22-state >><<
06:55:22-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
06:55:22-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
06:55:22-state >><<

ETC ETC

I'm using a single drive and have set the config to reflect this.

Thanks


----------



## tivo-onion

managerxxx said:


> Chris:
> 
> Whilst everything looks good in the output of the latest version I'm seeing an error in the log file. Can you confirm that this is just cosmetic please.
> 
> I see a batch of the following errors each time I run the app:
> 
> 06:55:22-disk status - checkpoint #3
> 06:55:22-disk status - /Recording/DiskUsed/11
> 06:55:22-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
> 06:55:22-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
> 06:55:22-state >><<
> 06:55:22-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
> 06:55:22-ERROR - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
> 06:55:22-state >><<
> 
> ETC ETC
> 
> I'm using a single drive and have set the config to reflect this.
> 
> Thanks


There is no problem with this - cosmetic - just ignore,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with "send a standard daily email" option in Tivoweb+? I get the same results if I try to send a customized one too. Dailymail _jazz works from cron, or if I type this at a bash prompt: /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz, but not from tivoweb calls. Here's what I get:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_extramail '' ''
> child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> "exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
> (procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> 
> I think I have everything where it should be for 0.38.4 beta... Nothing gets logged and I'm stumped...


Does it die immediately, or is there any kind of delay?

cheers

Chris


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> Does it die immediately, or is there any kind of delay?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


There is a slight delay... More like the script began to run, not like it wasn't found.


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> There is a slight delay... More like the script began to run, not like it wasn't found.


It would be worthwhile having a telnet prompt to your TiVo open as you click the relevant link from the manage daily email page. As soon as you have clicked the link, alt-tab to the telnet window and type:

ps -ax [enter]

You should see an item at the bottom of the process list that should say something like :

/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl

Can you verify that something like that is there, or prehaps a varient of it. What exactly is it that you see?

cheers

Chris


----------



## Softail95

I did what you said, and I caught this:

189 ? R 0:00 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl

as the last process before the ps command. Exactly as you said.


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> I did what you said, and I caught this:
> 
> 189 ? R 0:00 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl
> 
> as the last process before the ps command. Exactly as you said.


Well, it seems that the dailymail_jazz.tcl module is running. Are you certain that a log file is not being created, it would seem strange that the module is running and not producing any kind of log. Please double check in your /var/log directory to make sure? I am not sure how the module would crash before a single line of log is written,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Softail95

I agree. It sems like something should come out on the log, but the log is still 0 bytes.... I checked everywhere...  It generates a healty log from the cron run, or any command-line run.


----------



## pmk

Failing at the first hurdle. I thought I would try the new BETA but with images.

I am uploading the images via FTP in Binary mode to /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images folders but whatever I put in IE it says not found. The HackMan buttons (e.g. redbutton.png) are displaying with http://ip/redbutton.png and http://ip/images/redbutton.png fine (I do not know why both work since the images are in an images folder!).

Any ideas what I am doing wrong?

TIA


----------



## tyke

tivo-onion said:


> Occassionally - subject to the wrath of my wife recently though!
> 
> Not sure what the problem is though? Can you clarify?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


In the cron search list you have dailymail_jazz.sh, in your latest release you stated to run dailymail via the dailymail_jazz file, no .sh extenstion. So I modifed the cron search list by deleting the .sh extension. Make sense?


----------



## thepicman

tivo-onion,

Not that you need more to do, but any reason why there is no "Now Playing" info in DMJ? 

Cheers!

TPM


----------



## Fozzie

Chris,

There's a couple of things in my crontab that are only run once a week but DMJ is saying they are run daily. e.g.

50 03 * * 5 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/trackerupdate.tcl

But in the email:

TrackerUpdate (03:50 daily)

fozzie


----------



## Fozzie

tyke said:


> In the cron search list you have dailymail_jazz.sh, in your latest release you stated to run dailymail via the dailymail_jazz file, no .sh extenstion. So I modifed the cron search list by deleting the .sh extension. Make sense?


Not sure why you needed to do that; 'dailymail_jazz' is already in the cron search list by default (4th entry) 



Code:


set cronlist {}
lappend cronlist "dailymail.tcl|DailyMail"
lappend cronlist "dailymail_jazz.sh|DailyMail"
lappend cronlist "dailymail.sh|DailyMail"
lappend cronlist "dailymail_jazz|DailyMail"


----------



## tyke

Fozzie said:


> Not sure why you needed to do that; 'dailymail_jazz' is already in the cron search list by default (4th entry)
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set cronlist {}
> lappend cronlist "dailymail.tcl|DailyMail"
> lappend cronlist "dailymail_jazz.sh|DailyMail"
> lappend cronlist "dailymail.sh|DailyMail"
> lappend cronlist "dailymail_jazz|DailyMail"


HMMMM. rechecked mine, not in there. Must be running the wrong version. Time to purge the the old version.

Edit - Sure enough, checked the top of the config file and it is 0.38.3..


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> Well, it seems that the dailymail_jazz.tcl module is running. Are you certain that a log file is not being created, it would seem strange that the module is running and not producing any kind of log.


I have noticed that it clears out the dailymail_jazz.log when this error occurs.


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> I have noticed that it clears out the dailymail_jazz.log when this error occurs.


Try replacing your dailymail_jazz.tcl with the attached and let me know what happens re: logfile.

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

thepicman said:


> tivo-onion,
> 
> Not that you need more to do, but any reason why there is no "Now Playing" info in DMJ?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> TPM


You could look at Now Playing on your TV when you fancy watching something? 

To be honest, I don't see much point in it  I mean, isn't the point of the daily email to ensure that the TiVo is recording the right stuff and that it is running OK? It provides a mechanism for tuning your TiVo and is a planning tool. It was never meant to be a full replacement for the TiVo menus or TiVoWeb? Am I wrong? What benefits would having a Now Showing section in the email provide?

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> Chris,
> 
> There's a couple of things in my crontab that are only run once a week but DMJ is saying they are run daily. e.g.
> 
> 50 03 * * 5 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/trackerupdate.tcl
> 
> But in the email:
> 
> TrackerUpdate (03:50 daily)
> 
> fozzie


Will take a look at this.

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

pmk said:


> Failing at the first hurdle. I thought I would try the new BETA but with images.
> 
> I am uploading the images via FTP in Binary mode to /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images folders but whatever I put in IE it says not found. The HackMan buttons (e.g. redbutton.png) are displaying with http://ip/redbutton.png and http://ip/images/redbutton.png fine (I do not know why both work since the images are in an images folder!).
> 
> Any ideas what I am doing wrong?
> 
> TIA


Personally, I have never managed to get this avenue to succeed either. Although, because I view my emails outside my home firewall it would not really work anyway, as I would need to login to my TiVo to fetch the graphics everytime I looked at an email - not brilliant. Your best bet is to place the images on an externally accessible web-server, one that requires no passwords etc. If you do not have a server available, you may want search this forum for posts where nice members have made there image server available to others,

cheers

Chris


----------



## cashew1970

Chis,

Great work here buddy.... i am having an issue with the Delete all and change all thumbs bits.....
All appears OK, but when I click on the Icons to change all, I get the sarcastic Tivoweb "404" errors....

Have I missed something??

Cheers Martin


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> Try replacing your dailymail_jazz.tcl with the attached and let me know what happens re: logfile.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


I replaced with the new file. Same error, and the log file is still cleared, with nothing in it.

Is there something I can do to get more log info out of TWP? Or maybe out of the dailymail_jazz script? Can this have something to do with the environment that the bssh command and cron command run in being different than the one TWP runs things in?


----------



## tivo-onion

cashew1970 said:


> Chis,
> 
> Great work here buddy.... i am having an issue with the Delete all and change all thumbs bits.....
> All appears OK, but when I click on the Icons to change all, I get the sarcastic Tivoweb "404" errors....
> 
> Have I missed something??
> 
> Cheers Martin


Just checking - you have put the new updated itcl files in your tivoweb-tcl/modules directory? You have chmod 755 *'ed them? You have done a reload on your TiVoWeb?

If you still have the problem, can you let me know the actual error text show?

cheers

Chris


----------



## cashew1970

Will do Chris..... but will have to wait until tomorrow as I have "Lost" my connection to the home PC at the mo...


----------



## sanderton

tivo-onion said:


> You have chmod 755 *'ed them?


Out of pedantic accuracy, TW modules don't need chmodding.


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> I replaced with the new file. Same error, and the log file is still cleared, with nothing in it.
> 
> Is there something I can do to get more log info out of TWP? Or maybe out of the dailymail_jazz script? Can this have something to do with the environment that the bssh command and cron command run in being different than the one TWP runs things in?


Try this new file.

I am really struggling now.

If this does not provide a log file with anything in it, then maybe try editing your version of managedailymail.itcl. Prehaps clear the preshell variables from:

set preshell "/tvbin/tivosh"

to

set preshell ""

see if that does anything? Other than that I am afraid I do not know what to do!

cheers

Chris


----------



## cashew1970

Got this when I tried to chnge 2 Thumbs details

Not Found
It's about to print out a 404 error. I can tell by the intolerable air of smugness it suddenly generates. It's tivoweb's pleasure to render a page for you and their satisfaction to close the socket afterwards with the knowledge of of a job well done. Thank you tivoweb programmers, "let's not write new features; let's waste a ton of memory on 404 messages" they said. I'm a 404 prototype. You can tell can't you? I hate 404 messages. I'm not getting you down am I


----------



## cashew1970

And this when I try to delete just one entry!!
Not Found
Run away! Run away! Run away! Run away! Run away! Run away! Run away!


----------



## tivo-onion

cashew1970 said:


> Got this when I tried to chnge 2 Thumbs details
> 
> Not Found
> It's about to print out a 404 error. I can tell by the intolerable air of smugness it suddenly generates. It's tivoweb's pleasure to render a page for you and their satisfaction to close the socket afterwards with the knowledge of of a job well done. Thank you tivoweb programmers, "let's not write new features; let's waste a ton of memory on 404 messages" they said. I'm a 404 prototype. You can tell can't you? I hate 404 messages. I'm not getting you down am I


Is this after following the prior instructions? Or just a continued gripe?  I take it that you can access the managedailymail.itcl file via TiVoWeb? Do any of the links in your generated dailymail work?

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

cashew1970 said:


> I'm not getting you down am I


You are MARVIN the paranoid android aren't you 

cheers

Chris


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> Try this new file.
> 
> set preshell "/tvbin/tivosh"
> 
> to
> 
> set preshell ""


Tried the new module... Still no log. Tried the modifications to the managedailymail.itcl, but the results are still the same, and no log.

Thanks for all your effort.

Am I the only one with this problem? Does this work for everyone else?


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> Tried the new module... Still no log. Tried the modifications to the managedailymail.itcl, but the results are still the same, and no log.
> 
> Thanks for all your effort.
> 
> Am I the only one with this problem? Does this work for everyone else?


I have not heard of anyone else with this problem.

It seems that the dailymail_jazz.tcl modules is failing before it even completes the first line. I am not sure why this would be the case? Does anyone else have any ideas?

cheers

Chris


----------



## cashew1970

The bits after the error was not me typing.... It is what Tivo web throws up as a sarcastic responce to the useual 404 page.....

Its not me ...... honest!!!

Try ttping something after your page link and see what it gives you!


----------



## cashew1970

Chris,

All other links work fine....

I can click on the individual thumb image and link through to the change page, I can veiw slots, I can re submit the mail with different hour settings.

I have noticed though.... that all other links that do work open a new browser page.... and give a location when you hover over them at the foot of the browser....

On the Multi Thumb and Multi Delete, the pointer does not change, there is no link info at the foot of the window..... and the error comes up in the same window as the mail....

Don't know if any of that helps....

Just In case you wanted another 404 tivo web tesxt output..... here is another!!

"Not Found
I don't wanna talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper! I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries! Now go away or I shall taunt you a second time-a! "


----------



## thepicman

tivo-onion said:


> You could look at Now Playing on your TV when you fancy watching something?


What is the fun in that? On the TV? You mean there is a *real* purpose to all of this? I thought it was something to do to my TiVo that was cheaper than working on my HTPC 

I thought it was something to keep myself out of trouble while drinking.. 



tivo-onion said:


> To be honest, I don't see much point in it  I mean, isn't the point of the daily email to ensure that the TiVo is recording the right stuff and that it is running OK? It provides a mechanism for tuning your TiVo and is a planning tool. It was never meant to be a full replacement for the TiVo menus or TiVoWeb? Am I wrong? What benefits would having a Now Showing section in the email provide?


I can see your point, but to me, Now Playing information would be of more use than Expiration. I have enough storage space that Expiration is just a theory, not a problem. Showing now playing just seems like a natural extension of what DMJ does.

Thanks for the reply and .38 seems to be running well on my Yank S1

TPM


----------



## lcsneil

cashew1970 said:


> Just In case you wanted another 404 tivo web tesxt output..... here is another!!
> 
> "Not Found
> I don't wanna talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper! I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries! Now go away or I shall taunt you a second time-a! "


There is quite a range of 'easter eggs'.

Mostly from Monthy Python & the Holy Grail and Hitchhickers also a 'YOUR AD HERE' and a 'Page left intentionally blank' as well as a 
"Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivoweb <42> died due to signal 4 " (only kidding).



Neil


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Just found this 


> Not Found
> Now it is such a bizarrely improbable coincidence that anything so mindboggingly useful as this 404 page could have evolved purely by chance that some thinkers have chosen to see it as the final and clinching proof of the non-existance of tivoweb programmers.
> The argument goes something like this: `I refuse to prove that we exist,' said one tivoweb programmer, 'for proof denies deniablity and without deniablity there'd be bug reports.'
> 
> 'But,' says Man, 'Surely the 404 page is a dead giveaway isn't it? It could not have evolved by chance. It proves you exist, and so therefore, by your own arguments, you don't. QED.'
> 
> 'Oh dear,' said the tivoweb programmer, 'I hadn't thought of that,' and the tivoweb programmers promptly vanished under flood of bug reports.


----------



## tivo-onion

cashew1970 said:


> Chris,
> 
> All other links work fine....
> 
> I can click on the individual thumb image and link through to the change page, I can veiw slots, I can re submit the mail with different hour settings.
> 
> I have noticed though.... that all other links that do work open a new browser page.... and give a location when you hover over them at the foot of the browser....
> 
> On the Multi Thumb and Multi Delete, the pointer does not change, there is no link info at the foot of the window..... and the error comes up in the same window as the mail....
> 
> Don't know if any of that helps....


Try this....

cheers

Chris


----------



## john1980

The existing code appends ' (GMT)' to the 'Date:' field of the email. This is not strictly RFC-822 and should really be removed or replaced with just ' GMT'.

In addition to this, there are a few of us in Australia and New Zealand which run our TiVo's in the GMT timezone and may want to "correct" the date being displayed 

If you are feeling very kind to the poor soles overseas then you may wish to consider replacing the following section of code (found near line 962)


Code:


	if {$yankspeak} {
		# TKA - Modify date for proper display by modern email programs
		# puts $chan "Date: [clock format [expr [clock seconds] + $tzoffset] -format {%A, %B %d, %Y %I:%M:%S%p}]"
		puts $chan "Date: [clock format [clock seconds] -format {%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S (%Z)} -gmt true]"
		# TKA-END
	} else {
		puts $chan "Date: [clock format [clock seconds] -format {%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S (%Z)} -gmt true]"
	}

With this snippet:


Code:


   if {[file executable $::pathname/date-R.hack]} {
      puts $chan "Date: [exec $::pathname/date-R.hack]"
   } else {
      puts $chan "Date: [clock format [clock seconds] -format {%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S GMT} -gmt true]"
   }

The those of us in New Zealand or Australia could create a date-R.hack script, in the same directory as dailymail_jazz.tcl, similar to this one (which will display the current time with a +1200/+1300 depending on Daylight Savings Time):


Code:


#!/bin/sh
/bin/date +"%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S " | tr -d '\012'
TZ=:/var/hack/zoneinfo/Pacific/Auckland /bin/date +%z

_FYI: 'date -R' is the Unix command to display the date in an RFC-822 friendly format._


----------



## cashew1970

Morning Chris,

The link now opens an aditiional page... http://***********/handle_multi_events/
however... the page is still giving a 404 "page cannot be forund error.... in Tivowebs wonderful style........


----------



## tivo-onion

cashew1970 said:


> Morning Chris,
> 
> The link now opens an aditiional page... http://***********/handle_multi_events/
> however... the page is still giving a 404 "page cannot be forund error.... in Tivowebs wonderful style........


The only sensible assumption here is that the module is not correctly located in the tivoweb-tcl/modules directory, or that you have not done a restart on TiVoWeb since depositing the module. Try a full restart on TiVoWeb. Can you try both of these please, as it seems to be an issue with purey this script...

cheers

Chris

P.S. Has anyone else got this working properly?

P.P.S What type of TIVO / Software version do you have here?


----------



## cashew1970

WIll get back to you in the morning Chris......
By the way... it is a Std UK Tivo, upgraded drive and CacheCard with 512 mem.
I know for a fact that reboots have happened..... (I have another issue with the Tivo rebooting on me when I try to change the config for the Daily mail...... but I will address that later ;-) )
So the box has not only had tivoweb restrted.... the whole thing has 
I am pretty sure that the files have been located properly..... but i wil have a look tonight and confirm back with you.
Thanks your your time on this one.... I really is appreciated....
Cheers

Martin


----------



## ash_bluewomble

tivo-onion said:


> P.S. Has anyone else got this working properly?


I just installed 0.38.4 last night (I've been running 0.38.1 for some time), and I'm happy to report that everything seems to be working as expected! (Including handling multievents) 

Excellent stuff.

Cheers,
Ash.


----------



## cashew1970

Hi Chris,

I think that we are getting somewhere....

I scrapped everything last night, and started again...

I now get the new window open, with no error message (Yippee) but all i get is a blank screen..... no detials of what is to happen.....

I do have the LJ utils installed already.... do you think that this has a bearing on what is happening?

Still trying things at this end....a nd will keep you posted! ;D


----------



## cashew1970

More Info for you Chris....

I use DynDNS to allw me to connect to my tivo from the outside.... www.******.webhop.net points to my router on a specific port, and the tivo points to that port.

When having the URL of the tivo set to the webhop address..... i get the blank page.
If I set the url of the tivo to be the internal address..... all is fine, and I get the nornmal screen that i would expect.

Now the utlimate question.... Why would it do this on this bit of code.... and no other?


----------



## tivo-onion

cashew1970 said:


> More Info for you Chris....
> 
> I use DynDNS to allw me to connect to my tivo from the outside.... www.******.webhop.net points to my router on a specific port, and the tivo points to that port.
> 
> When having the URL of the tivo set to the webhop address..... i get the blank page.
> If I set the url of the tivo to be the internal address..... all is fine, and I get the nornmal screen that i would expect.
> 
> Now the utlimate question.... Why would it do this on this bit of code.... and no other?


It could be because it is using a form and posting information, rather than just a plain html hyperlink. This is really the only difference - maye your firewall is stopping a"POST" operation somehow? It would be worthwhile seeing if you can perform any other form "POST" operations using TiVoWeb.

cheers

Chris


----------



## cashew1970

Thanks Chris.....

All is sorted..... The True IP address was cloaked... all I have done is changed the URL for the mails to point to this true address and all is sorted...... Just need to get the cron bit working again and I am all sorted..... thanks for your time on this one mate.....


----------



## chippyt

.38.4 has been working great!

I just noticed that the width of the e-mail could be changed and by changing to 70% it fixed the width problem on gmail.

Thanks again


----------



## john1980

I was just wondering if there should be an option to ignore blank sections in the emails. For example, it would be nice to have the "Conflicts" section included if there are any unresolvanle conflicts, but if there are "None" then it would be good to have it ignored.


----------



## sigepjim

I'm running a Hughes SD-DVR40 with software versio 6.2 Everything works fine except for the To Do list part. I'm getting the following error in the log:

05:20:22-compiling to do list
05:20:22-ERROR IN GETTODO MODULE >>syntax error in expression "12879 * 86400 + "<<
05:20:22-Items Found >>-1<<
05:20:22-handle section module completed ok
05:20:22-CALLING SECTION #2

Can anyone help me out here? Is there more information I could provide to you?

Thanks in advance! Jim


----------



## tivo-onion

sigepjim said:


> I'm running a Hughes SD-DVR40 with software versio 6.2 Everything works fine except for the To Do list part. I'm getting the following error in the log:
> 
> 05:20:22-compiling to do list
> 05:20:22-ERROR IN GETTODO MODULE >>syntax error in expression "12879 * 86400 + "<<
> 05:20:22-Items Found >>-1<<
> 05:20:22-handle section module completed ok
> 05:20:22-CALLING SECTION #2
> 
> Can anyone help me out here? Is there more information I could provide to you?
> 
> Thanks in advance! Jim


Whack the debugging level to 3 in the configuration file, and then run the module again. Then zip up the log file and attach to a post - or PM me with it. You may want to eradicate any sensitive information from your log file. I should be able to identify the problem then,

cheers

Chris


----------



## phosacid

I just noticed this morning when viewing my dailymail generated by cron, that the date at the top said October 20 ??? Obviously i'm not very observant and figured this was an anonamly so i checked the last couple of emails sent, they had the date as October 18 and October 19

I went into my tivo and did the 'date' command and got today's date, so now I am really confused. I was under the assumption that dailymail got it's date from the tivo itself....if it does, then why is mine showing a funky date?

here's part of my log, i'm assuming this is the issue

19:24:56-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - START
19:24:56-External TZ_GMT_OFFSET environment variable has not been set - No override occurred : >>-21600<<.
19:24:56-tzoffset : >>-77756400<<
19:24:56-Identified time zone offset : >>-77756400<<.
19:24:56-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - COMPLETED

That offset seems a little BIG

Anyone else have this issue? Any advice on what I could check to see what is causing this problem?

TIA


----------



## Ian_m

Just a quick note, after a day or two faffing trying to get it working (first problem read the base64 encoding bit and base64 encode it !!!! RTFM), then had problems with either "broken pipe" or server time out. I am using Pipex at dsl.pipex.com.

Basically setting "set freepagesadjustment true"

fixes the problem and e-mail flows out no problem.

Oh, how do I supress all references to thumbs in e-mail (never having bothered with them), I have suppressed the current value but still get the "list box" to set thumb value ?


----------



## Ian_m

Hmmmm, put all the e-mail options back in ie clashes, suggestions etc etc etc and fails again 

Fails with :-

FAILURE WHEN CALLING SENDMAIL FOR FIRST RECIPIENT >>error writing "sock19": connection timed out<<

Any thoughts, lower debugging level to make faster ?


----------



## tivo-onion

Ian_m said:


> Just a quick note, after a day or two faffing trying to get it working (first problem read the base64 encoding bit and base64 encode it !!!! RTFM), then had problems with either "broken pipe" or server time out. I am using Pipex at dsl.pipex.com.
> 
> Basically setting "set freepagesadjustment true"
> 
> fixes the problem and e-mail flows out no problem.
> 
> Oh, how do I supress all references to thumbs in e-mail (never having bothered with them), I have suppressed the current value but still get the "list box" to set thumb value ?


There is a variable in the "to do list" section to turn of multi-thumb set capability,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

phosacid said:


> I just noticed this morning when viewing my dailymail generated by cron, that the date at the top said October 20 ??? Obviously i'm not very observant and figured this was an anonamly so i checked the last couple of emails sent, they had the date as October 18 and October 19
> 
> I went into my tivo and did the 'date' command and got today's date, so now I am really confused. I was under the assumption that dailymail got it's date from the tivo itself....if it does, then why is mine showing a funky date?
> 
> That offset seems a little BIG
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? Any advice on what I could check to see what is causing this problem?
> 
> TIA


Try this modified version of the code with extra debugging code. Set to debugging level 3 and run - let me know what the timezone piece says again,

cheers

Chris


----------



## dgilbert

I've been using Dailymail (v0.38.4) for about a week now and it works great! I have noticed one minor problem with time zones. In my rc.sysinit.author file I've set TZ and TZ_GMT_OFFSET to reflect EST. 


Code:


export TZ=EST5EDT4
export TZ_GMT_OFFSET=-5

By setting TZ=EST5EDT4, I can specify my cron jobs without using GMT offsets and daylight savings is also correct. In my cron file I've set fakecall for 4am EST and dailymail for 5am EST.


Code:


0 4 * * * fakecall.tcl
0 4 * * * /hacks/scripts/nulllogs.sh
0 5 * * * /hacks/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &

The email generated from Dailymail has all the times correct except for the Last successful call and Next scheduled call. They are 1 hour too early and always January 1st and 7th. The cron job runs fakecall at 4am but the email lists the call at 3am. Here's the relevant text from the email received at 5am:

_The following daily call information is available: 
Last successful call: Thursday, *January 01 at 03:00AM*
Next scheduled call: Wednesday, January 07 at 10:34PM

The following hack applications are scheduled to run on your TiVo: 
FakeCall (4:AM daily)
DailyMail (5:AM daily)_

Here's what the Dailymail log shows:


Code:


------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.38.4 Beta (25 Mar 2005) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>2<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 09:00:04 (debugging times specified in gmt)
<snip>
09:00:04-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - START
09:00:05-tzoffset : >>-14400<<
09:00:05-Identified time zone offset : >>0<<.
09:00:05-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - COMPLETED

I've searched through this thread (and others) but I don't believe anyone else has listed this problem. I believe that it's caused by the TZ global var. Any thoughts?


----------



## jayazusa

Here is what I have in my dailymail.cfg file

## (4.10) The location and name of the cron file.
## This is the location and file name of the crontab file - this is required if you want 
## to display the cron schedule as part of the status section.
set cronloc "/var/spool/cron/crontabs"​
Here is what shows up in the log
05:47:48-hack application test end
05:47:48-crontab test start
05:47:48-about to parse crontab file
05:47:48-SEARCH ITEMS >>dailymail.tcl dailymail_jazz.sh dailymail.sh dailymail_jazz tivotitle.tcl rsync endpad.tcl moviesort.tcl fakecall.tcl wipelogs trackerupdate.tcl dedupe.tcl safereboot.tcl<<
05:47:48-ERROR IN STATUS MODULE >>error reading "file19": illegal operation on a directory<<
05:47:48-handle section module completed ok
05:47:48-MAIN EMAIL BODY - COMPLETED​
This is what is displayed on the email 
The following hack applications are scheduled to run on your TiVo: 
Error When Generating Status List - See Log - error reading "file23": illegal operation on a directory.​
Do I need to specify in the dailymail.cfg the entire path and file name? I am also now getting the correct time on the emails after setting



Code:


export TZ_GMT_OFFSET=-7

My cron tasks are still set on GMT Time will work on that one after I get the daily mail completely working.


----------



## chippyt

The entire cron path and file name need to be entered:

/var/spool/cron/crontabs/root

That is the path for my HDVR2, where root is the file with the cron entries.


----------



## phosacid

tivo-onion said:


> Try this modified version of the code with extra debugging code. Set to debugging level 3 and run - let me know what the timezone piece says again,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Chris,
I was able to fix the issue using the export TZ_GMT_OFFSET=-6 in the .author file. One thing of note though, when I manually sent an email, the times were correct, when called from cron they were wrong....I believe someone posted this issue earlier in the thread....so i put the export command at the top of the dailymail_jazz file called from cron, and it works just fine

couple of other things I have noticed:

My last daily call is having the same issue as the poster above, showing January as the last successful call.

Also, there are two instances of Dailymail showed in the cron schedule at the bottom and one instance of wipelog showing run daily when it runs once weekly.

These are not really a big issue, what I am using the email for, to see what is going to record, works flawlessly, so i'm not too concerned about the rest.

If you would still like me to try out the above file, just let me know, i'll give it a go and post the results, but like i said, this module works great for what i need it for and thanks again for the great program!!

On another note, I am running 4.0.1b, I'm not sure that this would make a diffrence, but it could explain some of the issues, since before upgrading everything seemed to work fine.

thanks again for this great app.


----------



## PhilG

I'm sure I can't be the first to ask this, but having downloaded the dailymail_jazz zip file I was hoping to find a readme file listing all the installation instructions. All there is is the datasheet listing what has changed and which directories to store the files. It does not tell me how to get this script executed regularly, how to specify the mailserver and recipient eMail addresses and how to provide logon information to teh mailserver.

Has anyone put together an idiot set of installation instructions??

Thanks


----------



## Ian_m

Ian_m said:


> Hmmmm, put all the e-mail options back in ie clashes, suggestions etc etc etc and fails again
> 
> Fails with :-
> 
> FAILURE WHEN CALLING SENDMAIL FOR FIRST RECIPIENT >>error writing "sock19": connection timed out<<
> 
> Any thoughts, lower debugging level to make faster ?


Got it working without mempool thing or message splitting in CFG file. Had to set my ADSL router MTU to 1500. My ex WAG54G was 1500 default and my new NetGear DG834G was 1482.

Mind you TiVo rebooted during a test (via TiVoWeb), unfortunately during Eastenders which will cause a problems with SWMBO when she gets round to it.....


----------



## jayazusa

Is it possible to move the code from the /var Directory of the system? I just had my tivo wipe it out after a reboot. What files would I have to modify? 

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## themitch

Hi PhilG

I just went through the same process as you're probably going through at the moment, I found the following was very helpful for me:

http://minnie.tuhs.org/twiki/bin/view/Software/InstallDailyMail

It took me a couple of attempts, but I got there in the end. Hope it helps you too. Good luck...

M


----------



## themitch

Ok, I've got myself a bit lost ... I have installed dailymail_jazz (amazed I got it to work!). But I have no idea about cron ... what is this, where do I get it and how do I get it to work?

Many thanks.


----------



## jayazusa

I am by far no expert but here is what I have used to set up cron. It has worked for a couple days so far.



themitch said:


> Ok, I've got myself a bit lost ... I have installed dailymail_jazz (amazed I got it to work!). But I have no idea about cron ... what is this, where do I get it and how do I get it to work?
> 
> Many thanks.


Cron Setup

TivoTools Link
Tivo Tools Link

the links should both point to Deal Database www.************.com/forum


----------



## themitch

Thanks Jayazusa, but is it just me or do your links point to www.*******.com?


----------



## cashew1970

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=228986&highlight=cron

This is a thread that i started when faced with cron, and tefster was a great help....

There is a nice link to a page that he has generated to walk you through cron....

Let me know if it was of any help...... It certainly was to me

Martin


----------



## dgilbert

jayazusa said:


> Is it possible to move the code from the /var Directory of the system? I just had my tivo wipe it out after a reboot. What files would I have to modify?
> Jay


I've installed Dailymail into a directory outside of /var. I used /hacks/dailymail. You'll need to modify the *dailymail_jazz* script with the correct path to *dailymail_jazz.tcl*. I also modified the tivoweb module *managedailymail.itcl* as follows:


Code:


## try and load in source from a variety of locations
if { [catch {
	source /hacks/dailymail/dailymail.cfg
	set defaultbasefileloc "/hacks/dailymail"
}]} {

Last, you'll need to modify all the relevant paths in the *dailymail.cfg* file. It's been working fine for me.


----------



## jayazusa

Well just when you think you have it down.

I have receive a few emails with the correct times and some with incorrect times. Is it possible within the code somewhere to insert the correct timezone offset? in the dailymail.cfg maybe?

I guess dusting off my old coding skills would setting the following in the dailymail.cfg file work?



Code:


set tzoffset -7

rather than replacing all of the $TZoffsets to the -7? and if I am Arizona I am -7 all year or is the program looking for a positive value there?

*Result of above:*
A Daily email with the date of May 28th still. and all of the times off.

If anyone has resolved the issue with dailymail and timezones pleae assist me with your solution.

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## MonTheFish

tivo-onion said:


> You must have the tracker module functionality enabled but don't actually use it. See variable trackerblockreq (3.4.5). I you do use tracker than check the trackerdir variable (4.13) to ensure location correct,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


What does the tracker module actually do?


----------



## Fozzie

A search for "tracker module" yields the following thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=141201


----------



## phosacid

jayazusa said:


> Well just when you think you have it down.
> 
> I have receive a few emails with the correct times and some with incorrect times. Is it possible within the code somewhere to insert the correct timezone offset? in the dailymail.cfg maybe?
> 
> I guess dusting off my old coding skills would setting the following in the dailymail.cfg file work?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set tzoffset -7
> 
> rather than replacing all of the $TZoffsets to the -7? and if I am Arizona I am -7 all year or is the program looking for a positive value there?
> 
> *Result of above:*
> A Daily email with the date of May 28th still. and all of the times off.
> 
> If anyone has resolved the issue with dailymail and timezones pleae assist me with your solution.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jay


Jay,
What I did to resolve this issue is to put "export TZ_GMT_OFFSET=-6" at the beginning of the dailymail_jazz file (minus the quotes). You can change the -6 to -7 as I am on CDT. This will work better for you, beens you do not observe DST and I will probably have to change mine (not sure) when the clocks fall back in the fall. There was another poster on page 60 i beleive that fixed this issue with something like TZ=EST5EDT4 or something like that. Read back a few posts....

Good Luck,
Phos


----------



## jayazusa

phosacid said:


> Jay,
> What I did to resolve this issue is to put "export TZ_GMT_OFFSET=-6" at the beginning of the dailymail_jazz file (minus the quotes). You can change the -6 to -7 as I am on CDT. This will work better for you, beens you do not observe DST and I will probably have to change mine (not sure) when the clocks fall back in the fall. There was another poster on page 60 i beleive that fixed this issue with something like TZ=EST5EDT4 or something like that. Read back a few posts....
> 
> Good Luck,
> Phos



Even though I am in Arizona and am -7 year around my mails are still showing 1 hour ahead do I enter -8? If I enter a -8 the times the email gets sent matches the stamp on the email, and the cron job times are correct. 
My understanding is that TZ=MST7MDT7 is to work with Cron
In the cron section of the email do you receive times in GMT showing as a negitive? This is the case when I enter TZ=MST-7MDT-7 -- Makes Sense I guess --

So I guess if I enter a -8 in my tz variable I will get the emails at the time I expect them but I may need to adjust them depending on time of the year.

If anyone has an Idea why -8 needs to be set rather than -7 please let me know us folks in AZ with no Daylight savings time can make things tough.

Awsome tool just closing in on the fine tunes.


----------



## pmk

Are there any plans for a live/final release soon?

TIA


----------



## tivo-onion

pmk said:


> Are there any plans for a live/final release soon?
> 
> TIA


Working on a few final tweaks and very minor bug fixes and we will be there. Expect a final release in the next couple of weeks,

cheers

Chris


----------



## jayazusa

I am receiving the following on my daily mail 



Code:


To Do
The following programs are scheduled to record in the next 48 hours:  

Error When Generating To Do List - See Log - can't unset "rec": no such variable


Has anyone experenced an issue where time zone is still off by one hour? I am set -7 for Arizona but to get all the times correct I need to set -8.

Attached is my log file any assistance would be greatly appriciated.

Thanks,

Jay


DTiVo 6.2 requires a GMT offset of -8 in the rc.sysinit.author to work correctly
Cron requires export TZ=MST7MDT7 in the rc.sysinit.author


----------



## jayazusa

Has anyone ever thought of a standard email that would run weekly or monthly that would give a status type email. 

Listing all of the Season Passes and the recordings aganst that season pass. 

I thought something like this would be good for people that reimage there TiVo's weekly. 

or if you can point me to a good referance for tivo coding (tcl?)


----------



## tivo_boj

After a long time I have come back to try and get dailymail to work. I get this when running it

any clues
no value given for parameter "source" to "base64dec" while executing "base64dec" ("uplevel" body line 11) invoked from within "uplevel $body" invoked from within "transaction {uplevel $body}" (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5) invoked from within "RetryTransaction { if {$::version3} { set lconfig [db $db open /State/LocationConf set setup [db $db open /State/ServiceConfig]


----------



## PortlandPaw

First, let me say that this is one of the all-time greatest hacks ever written. I had it running perfectly on my SA S1, but then I moved to a place with no broadband (dial-up only, but that will change soon, I hope) a non-router network, and a shared always-on dial-up Internet connection. So I finally got around to enabling dailymail both on the SA S1 and on my new DirecTiVo.

After I re-set the gateway appropriately and set the SA to do Internet daily calls, I used the poolsize tips in this thread just in case and that seemed to disable mail generation using the TivoWeb module, but that's OK, because I'd rather run it from cron.

But I still had problems which were clearly aberrations with my ISP -- after all, it used to work OK. I determined that a greatly stripped-down version would work and then started putting stuff back in until it choked. It was working, but no date was coming through. So here is what I did around line 693 of dailymail_jazz.tcl.



Code:


	if {$yankspeak} {
		puts $chan "Date: [clock format [clock seconds] -format {%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S (%Z)} -gmt true]"
#		puts $chan "Date: [clock format [expr [clock seconds] + $tzoffset] -format {%A, %B %d, %Y %I:%M:%S%p}]"
	} else {
		puts $chan "Date: [clock format [clock seconds] -format {%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S (%Z)} -gmt true]"
	}
	flush $chan
	puts $chan "From: \"$senderName\" <$sender>"
	flush $chan
	if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-about to set recipient" }
	puts $chan "To: $recipient"
	flush $chan
	if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-recipient set" }

##	puts $chan "Message-Id: [clock seconds]@$domain"
##	flush $chan
##	if {$debuglvl>1} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-Message-Id: [clock seconds]@$domain set" }

But I found that for this to work, $senderName must be given a value in the config. I was unable to get the Rejected Recordings to work on the DTiVo, so I disabled it in the config file:


Code:


## (6.5) The 'Rejected Recordings' section :
set dmailRecHistory 0

I don't know why this works but, frankly Scarlet, I don't give a damn.


----------



## dogsbody

Hi, Sorry if this has already been discussed but there is rather a lot of history to read through. May I please request an RFE (Request For Enhancement) for DailyMail Jazz.

I have my mail client set to only show me the images in an HTML e-mail if the images have been sent with the mail. This is because spammers link to remote images as a may to harvest the addresses of people that actually read their e-mail (if the image was called then the e-mail was displayed (add dynamic image names and you can tell exactly which person read it)). Anyway, this also means that DailyMail Jazz doesn't look very pretty 

Is there any way that the images used in the DailyMail report could be MIME encoded and sent with the mail? They are not huge images so I don't think they would cause much of a problem. You could even pre Base64 encode them.

Just an idea, I love DailyMail 

Dan


----------



## dgilbert

I recently hacked my second dtivo to 6.2. The unit has two drives (the original 40gb and a 2nd 120gb). I installed Dailymail and it seems to be working fine with one exception, smartctl seems to fail for the primary drive (hda) but works for the secondary drive (hdb). Here's the log:


Code:


20:38:51-SMART DISK CHECK - START
20:38:51-Checking S.M.A.R.T. status
20:38:51-SMART command did not successfully run on disk A - check path & setup.
20:38:51-Disk B is present - run SMART check.
20:38:52-Drive B SMART check :
20:38:52-disk passed SMART check.
20:38:52-SMART DISK CHECK - COMPLETED

 The odd thing is, if I run smartctl for hda from bash, it works fine. It's as if this line of code in Dailymail fails


Code:


if { [ catch { set smart1msg [ exec $smartCmd --all /dev/hda ] } ] }

 but this line is ok


Code:


if { [ catch { set smart2msg [ exec $smartCmd --all /dev/hdb ] } ] }

 Does anyone have any suggestions on how to resolve this? Thanks


----------



## dgilbert

As a followup, I wrote a test script with one line of code:


Code:


#!/tvbin/tivosh 
set sOut [exec smartctl --all /dev/hda]

 Here's the error:


Code:


child process exited abnormally
    while executing
"exec smartctl --all /dev/hda"

 Is it possible that the output from smartctl is exceeding some max size for a variable?

Update:
I've solved the problem by modifying the smartctl parameters. It seems the "display error log" param (-l error) is causing the problem on hda. Not sure why, but this has nothing to do with Dailymail.


----------



## pmk

dogsbody said:


> Is there any way that the images used in the DailyMail report could be MIME encoded and sent with the mail? They are not huge images so I don't think they would cause much of a problem. You could even pre Base64 encode them.


I would also find this very useful and think its a great idea. It would mean there is no need for a web server with the images either. I do not use the images because of this.

Also is there any news on when the current new version is coming out of BETA?

TIA


----------



## lloyd

Apologies if this has been answered elsewhere and I've missed it, but this thread is getting a little long.

I've had dailymail working, but it has now started to fail. And has started to fail depending upon how many hours ahead I set. The number of hours ahead that I need to set to get a sucessful email is reducing. It started at 200, then 170. 150 now fails. I have set the memory expansion option (how do I know this is actually working?). I had edited the .sh file by mistake, so I suppose there is a danger that this is not how it should be.

Sometimes I get errors about $count not being defined during executing the main to-do loop, sometimes the log output just stops at the start of the main to-do loop.

Have attached a level 3 debug, with the sensitive bits removed.


----------



## lloyd

Well something in the last daily call has caused the problem to go away. 15 mins after the daily call, a 200 hr email arrived. (Must remember to remove my 10min dailymail test cron  ). Must have been something in the data I guess.


----------



## Krypt Keeper

I managed to finally figure out the daily call status, as it had been showing up as always happening on December 31st, and I see a couple other have this problem too. This works on my HDVR2 and DVR704 both upgraded to 6.2.

First off, a disclaimer - I have never programmed anything in my life, this is just the result of me hacking around the last couple days trying to get this to work. Second, as a result, this may not be the most graceful or correct way to do this, but it works for me. Thirdly, this code has not been sanitized to work for everyone, I believe it will only work for version 4 or higher of the Tivo OS. (And those w/ yankspeak on too) Also, I believe these are the only code changes I have made. There may be more, and if so I will try to hunt them down.

I also attached the file so someone can diff it or something

Code cleanups or suggestions would be great!

In dailymail_jazz.tcl, around line 4102 should look like this originally



Code:


	RetryTransaction {
		set config [db $db open $config]
		set LSC [dbobj $config get LastSuccessCall$suffix]
		set NSC [dbobj $config get NextCallAttempt$suffix]
	}

Change it to this



Code:


        RetryTransaction {
                set config [db $db open $config]
                set LSC [dbobj $config get LastSuccessCallDay]
                set NSCS [dbobj $config get NextCallAttemptSecInDay]
                set LSCS [dbobj $config get LastSuccessCallSecInDay]
                set NSC [dbobj $config get NextCallAttemptDays]
        }

Then we just have to get the #s added up right for the correct dates

Original dailymail_jazz.tcl  starting around line 4137 looks like



Code:


	if {$yankspeak} {
		set LastSuccessfulCall [clock format [expr $LSC + $tzoffset] -format "%A, %B %d at %I:%M%p"]
		set NextScheduledCall [clock format [expr $NSC + $tzoffset] -format "%A, %B %d at %I:%M%p"]
		if {$GDT == "UNKNOWN"} {
			set GuideDataThrough "Unknown"
		} else {
			set GuideDataThrough [clock format [expr $GDT * 86400] -format "%A, %B %d %Y"]
		}

Afterwards should look like


Code:


	if {$yankspeak} {
		set LastSuccessfulCall [clock format [expr (($LSC * 86400) +$LSCS) +$tzoffset] -format "%A, %B %d at %I:%M%p"]
		set NextScheduledCall [clock format [expr (($NSC * 86400) +$NSCS) +$tzoffset] -format "%A, %B %d at %I:%M%p"]
		if {$GDT == "UNKNOWN"} {
			set GuideDataThrough "Unknown"
		} else {
			set GuideDataThrough [clock format [expr $GDT * 86400] -format "%A, %B %d %Y"]
		}


----------



## staffie2001uk

Dear All 

I have installed DailyMail_Jazz and it runs fine from TiVoWeb but when I try to run it from the command line, I get a read error.

TiVo: {/var/hack} > /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl &
[1] 867
": no such file or directory read file "

Does this mean there is a default that TiVoWeb is overriding that is wrong in the .cfg file? 
The only reference I could find that is wrong is the path to smartctl, which I don't have.

Any help would be appreciated as if I can't get it to run from the command line I can't get it to run from cron.

Thanks


----------



## tivo_boj

Tried to rune Dailymail but get this up at debug level 3 - any clues?

15:42:26-debug-checkpoint #19
15:42:26-debug-started alt_showing module
can't open object (0x00030007)

while executing
"db $db openidconstruction $id $subid"
("foreach" body line 3)
invoked from within
"foreach fsid [lrange $logotablelogo($logotype) $x [expr $x+49]] {
regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $fsid junk id subid
set logo [db $db open..."
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
foreach fsid [lrange $logotablelogo($logotype) $x [expr $x+49]] {
regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $fsid junk id subid
..."
(procedure "init_logoindex" line 37)
invoked from within
"init_logoindex "
(procedure "init_channelindex" line 16)
invoked from within
"init_channelindex"
(procedure "get_programshowings" line 46)
invoked from within
"get_programshowings $tofind_fsid 1"
(procedure "alt_showing_hist" line 7)
invoked from within
"alt_showing_hist $id $id2"
("uplevel" body line 96)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" {
if {$debuglvl>2} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {
%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-debug-c..."
(procedure "recordhistory" line 47)
invoked from within
"recordhistory"
(procedure "outputSection" line 79)
invoked from within
"outputSection 4"
(file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3879)
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#


----------



## tivo_boj

Problem with "outputSection 4 and 5", and by commeting them out this at least get aH TML file generated. Any know problems with these items that I can amend?

if {$graphicson} {
# null
} else {
set text "
"
lappend message $text
}

lappend message [outputSection 1]
lappend message [outputSection 2]
lappend message [outputSection 3]
##lappend message [outputSection 4]
##lappend message [outputSection 5]


----------



## tivo_boj

using 0.38.3Beta which has resolved the above issues. However cannot send mail as unable to connect to the mailserver. Thism is is the same as amy first attempt ( seems years ago) when dailymail first came out and sanderson asssited but still could not get to work.

anybody using mail server mail.btconnect.com, pinged address 194.73.73.217, who could assist.

Dailymail log states

16:28:33-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>193.73.73.217<<
16:28:33-debug-! FAILURE WHEN CALLING SENDMAIL FOR FIRST RECIPIENT >>couldn't open socket: network is unreachable<<
16:28:33-debug-about to send mail to recipient 2
16:28:33-debug-entered sendmail procedure
16:28:33-debug-variable check:
16:28:33-debug-mailserver : >>193.73.73.217<<


----------



## lloyd

I'm sure it is probably a typo, but the address you pinged is not the address in the log file.


----------



## Fozzie

Excellent spot; I doubt it's a typo in the post because it looks like a cut and paste direct from the DailyMail log file. It looks like tivo_boj has entered the wrong IP address in the DailyMail config file: mail.btconnect.com does resolve to *194*.73.73.217


----------



## tivo_boj

Thanks, was a mistake, changed to 194.73.73.217 but exactly the same.

21:15:14-mailserver : >>194.73.73.217<<
21:15:14-domain : >>smtp.btconnect.com<<
21:15:14-recipient : >>[email protected]<<
21:15:14-subject: >>Main TiVo Status Email For Monday June 06, 2005<<
21:15:14-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>194.73.73.217<<
21:15:14-FAILURE WHEN CALLING SENDMAIL FOR FIRST RECIPIENT >>couldn't open socket: network is unreachable<<


----------



## Fozzie

Eh? The log is still saying 193.x.x.x ?!

Have you tried the steps earlier in the thread to manually (from command prompt) send an email through your SMTP server?


----------



## tivo_boj

can you point where abouts.

like I said I am in the start of the mail chain ( maybe a year plus ago) and I got nowhere.

Now more people may have BTopenworld I was hoping somebody had solved.


----------



## Fozzie

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=1489991&&#post1489991


----------



## Fozzie

Well I've just manually sent myself a test email from a telnet session and everything was ok - naughty BT though for not disabling SMTP relaying! I'm on an NTL network so shouldn't be allowed to use the BT SMTP server, but I could!


----------



## Fozzie

Just went the whole hog - reconfigured my Dailymail.cfg for the BTconnect SMTP server and dailymail worked fine. Therefore, there doesn't seem to be a problem with BT; it's your own config tivo_boj  (Dailymail, Router, Firewall?)


----------



## Ian_m

I had same problem when I switched from a crappy failing Linksys WAG54G to a Netgear DG834G, daily mail stopped connecting, similar mail message.

Set the your ADSL/WAN MTU to 1500, the default for Linksys but my default for Netgear was 1492.

My clue was to enable logging in outlook, which had a line in the log file about testing MTU to mail server, before sending mail.


----------



## lloyd

Last week I had this problem, which went away after a daily call. 


lloyd said:


> I've had dailymail working, but it has now started to fail. And has started to fail depending upon how many hours ahead I set. The number of hours ahead that I need to set to get a sucessful email is reducing. It started at 200, then 170. 150 now fails. I have set the memory expansion option (how do I know this is actually working?). I had edited the .sh file by mistake, so I suppose there is a danger that this is not how it should be.
> 
> Sometimes I get errors about $count not being defined during executing the main to-do loop, sometimes the log output just stops at the start of the main to-do loop.


Well the problem has re-occured. Here is the end of the log.


> 11:59:16-debug-starting main to-do loop
> can't read "count": no such variable
> while executing
> "return $count"
> (procedure "gettodo" line 372)
> invoked from within
> "gettodo $dmailHoursahead "
> (procedure "outputSection" line 38)
> invoked from within
> "outputSection 1"
> (file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3879)


Any ideas?


----------



## tivo_boj

I changed my terbonet card to do daily call by network, and daily mail works. Can I get dailymail to work with dialup daily call?


----------



## jtzi

staffie2001uk said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have installed DailyMail_Jazz and it runs fine from TiVoWeb but when I try to run it from the command line, I get a read error.
> 
> TiVo: {/var/hack} > /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl &
> [1] 867
> ": no such file or directory read file "


Are you sure you FTP'd the files over to Tivo in BINARY format? Bet they copied in ASCII which causes this kind of problem.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

tivo-onion said:


> Module is available here,


Tivo-onion,

I suppose you can call this series of files in a zip a module if you really want to but it seems to be anything but compared to ljay's lovely ITCL files which I simply put in my tivoweb modules directory and had work. Anything else that needed doing was also brilliantly documented on his website.

But your Word document merely gives some folder locations but fails to say whether the files are zipped or not and whether they need any of those other fiddly Chkmod commands etc with the number suffixes applying to them. I am also at a loss to understand why these files are ever provided in these various possibly zipped and other similar states when with broadband there is surely no need. Is this all done purely so as to ensure that only the Linux experts in our midst will get it right?  

I know that you only do this as a hobby but I think if you visit www.steveconrad.co.uk you will see what competent technical documentation actually is and sadly your Word document is not it 

No one expects you to go to the lengths of Steve with screen shots etc but if you could simply list all the steps that have to be applied to these files to get them into a position where the mail module works it would be a great help.

As it is the Daily Mail Tivoweb addon may be the one that I give a miss to because risking your incomplete instructions might be likely to break my Tivo.

Apologies in advance for the intemperate language but its been a hot day here.


----------



## Fozzie

So what's your point? That you've a problem getting it working? Why not just say so. I'm sure that the many people who have succesfully got it running would be more than willing to help... Although after your last post, I'm not so sure  

Dailymail IS a great module but as with most things that are a hack to add functionality well beyond what the original developers envisaged, they require a little bit of time and effort on YOUR part to get working. If you're worried about breaking your TiVo the what the heck are you doing hacking it?

Here's an idea - if you don't like the current documentation, why don't you write a complete HowTo for the installation of Dailymail and then submit it to tivo-onion for inclusion in the module?


----------



## Captain Scarlet

Fozzie said:


> Here's an idea - if you don't like the current documentation, why don't you write a complete HowTo for the installation of Dailymail and then submit it to tivo-onion for inclusion in the module?


I can't document this can I until someone has told me how to do it? Its just the issue of whether the files are zipped or not and setting the attribute status of the files that seems to be the main issues.

The point is that I have implemented all those hacks where the authors have taken the time and trouble to document them properly but not this one where the author clearly appears to think that other users who are not hack gurus are not part of his club so he can't be bothered to support them.

I have just proved competent enough to replace the original 30gb and 15gb Quantum drives with 2 times Samsung 250gb drives (including a complicated piped backup and restore) and to then install a Cachecard and memory and drivers and it all works. But I was only able to do that by using instructions where the steps are documented properly.

The best way to avoid a broken Tivo is to not use modules from people who have been through all the pain of developing them but then find it too much trouble to fully share the successful outcome they have achieved with the rest of us.

Of course some people are better software developers than they are technical manual authors which probably explains the inconistency in the file formats provided and the helpfulness or otherwise of the level of instructions provided.


----------



## thepatrician

Captain Scarlet said:


> The point is that I have implemented all those hacks where the authors have taken the time and trouble to document them properly but not this one where the author clearly appears to think that other users who are not hack gurus are not part of his club so he can't be bothered to support them.


Maybe, just maybe, the authors of this hack realise that due to it's complexity and potential pitfalls (just look at the size of this thread), that the only users who should currently be using it are the ones who have taken the time and effort to learn the how and the *why* of hacking a Tivo. That way, rather than supporting users such as yourself who don't seem to have much of a clue about hacking and are seemingly even less inclined to take the time to do so, the authors can concentrate on fixing any bugs and getting it out of beta and into a state that everyone can use - maybe even providing more detailed instructions for users such as yourself.

As a suggestion, rather than spending time posting critical messages on this forum aimed at the authors of these fantastic hacks, use that time constructively and invest it in learning about Tivo hacking (google is your friend here). That way you'll progress from following a list of instructions (which teaches you very little) to actually knowing how to do something and more importantly, why you need to do it. Who knows, in a few weeks you might even be giving something back by helping others in this forum rather than being critical of them!


----------



## sanderton

Files are included in archives because it reduces the risk of them being corrupted in the transfer process.

DailyMail is one of the more complex hacks. If you don't feel your Linux skills are up to it (and if you can't tell if a file is zipped or not just from the name then they are not), leave it for now and come back when you feel your competency level is good enough.

No-one has any right to demand documentation or help from any TiVo hack writer. Most of the guides you will find here are written by users who have documented what they did. People genearally ARE willing to help, but I for one would certainly ignore any request for "help" phrased in the way you have above.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

thepatrician said:


> As a suggestion, rather than spending time posting critical messages on this forum aimed at the authors of these fantastic hacks, use that time constructively and invest it in learning about Tivo hacking (google is your friend here). That way you'll progress from following a list of instructions (which teaches you very little) to actually knowing how to do something and more importantly, why you need to do it. Who knows, in a few weeks you might even be giving something back by helping others in this forum rather than being critical of them!


This just seems to confirm to me that this really possibly is a cosy club for only those who particularly like hacking code rather than a club that also encompasses those who simply want to get the most possible value out of using their Tivo for recording television. To want to do the latter surely in no particular way requires posessing the skills of the former (for instance I can enjoy driving a fast sports car but it is not a pre-requisite to doing so to become a skilled car mechanic)

Because of this rather offputting attitude it has taken me nearly 2 years to get round to upgrading my Tivo. But were you yourself instead to take the attitude that anyone who simply wants to get more out of their Tivo is very welcome here and that being a hack expert is not in any way required then there might have been a much larger number of people who had joined the upgraded Tivo club?

To be fair there are a number of members of this forum who have precisely this welcoming attitude and are also eternally patient in helping out those who may not be quite as smart as they themselves are on all this stuff. Blindlemon is always an exemplary member of the forum in this respect and Sanderton is usually not far behind, although on this occasion I may have upset him a little with the somewhat caustic nature of my previous comments for which I naturally apologise.

The point of my original post was really to contrast the ease of use of the websites on this topic put together by Ljay and Steve Conrad with the so called documentation provided for some of the other hacks. Of course I do naturally appreciate that everyone who has produced this stuff is a volunteer and that no one can be forced to do anything.

No doubt as a Patrician you do not anyway believe that the mere plebs should be given access to the specialist hacked Tivo domain of which you are clearly now one of the kings?


----------



## Captain Scarlet

sanderton said:


> People genearally ARE willing to help, but I for one would certainly ignore any request for "help" phrased in the way you have above.


Stuart,

I apologise for the somewhat intemperate language in my previous post.

There can however be moments of frustration when wanting to do apparently simple things with moving files to and installing them on a Tivo. Of course most frustrating of all would be making a mistake so bad that one broke one's machine and had to start all over again.  

I do seem to have had a few problems with Endpad though which appears to slow down the remote control response of the machine to a crawl most of the time when it is running. As soon as I unload Endpad the problem goes away. This is even though I continue to run Tivoweb and numerous other associated modules. These modules do not seem to affect the speed with which the machine responds to remote control requests.

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## thepatrician

Captain Scarlet said:


> This just seems to confirm to me that this really possibly is a cosy club for only those who particularly like hacking code rather than a club that also encompasses those who simply want to get the most possible value out of using their Tivo for recording television. To want to do the latter surely in no particular way requires posessing the skills of the former (for instance I can enjoy driving a fast sports car but it is not a pre-requisite to doing so to become a skilled car mechanic).


You seem to have conveniently disregarded the first part of my post regarding this particular hack being in BETA. You may indeed enjoy driving a fast sports car, but I don't suppose the manufacturer would want you road-testing the prototype now would they? They have EXPERTS for that.
And anyway, installing a hack in no way requires you to "hack code" as you put it. It is just very basic commands that can be picked up by reading some of the more "technical" posts in this forum - that's how I managed it.



Captain Scarlet said:


> Because of this rather offputting attitude it has taken me nearly 2 years to get round to upgrading my Tivo. But were you yourself instead to take the attitude that anyone who simply wants to get more out of their Tivo is very welcome here and that being a hack expert is not in any way required then there might have been a much larger number of people who had joined the upgraded Tivo club?


Everyone IS welcome here, however, when they start criticising some of the people who have put a lot of effort into the Tivo community then they are out of order and should not expect everyone else to bend over backwards to help them. You reap what you sow.



Captain Scarlet said:


> The point of my original post was really to contrast the ease of use of the websites on this topic put together by Ljay and Steve Conrad with the so called documentation provided for some of the other hacks. Of course I do naturally appreciate that everyone who has produced this stuff is a volunteer and that no one can be forced to do anything.


Indeed. The point of your original post may well have been to contrast the documentation between different hacks, however, it simply came across as a criticism of tivo-onion and his docs.

In your original post, if you had explained your situation and asked a simple question about what your problem was, I am sure someone would have been along to point you in the right direction. As to whether you should be going in this direction just yet, well, if you've read the existing dailymail docs and don't know what to do, then I'd wait a while until you have the required level of knowledge to do it or the hack is at the stage when tivo-onion or someone else can provide you with a, b ,c ... style instructions.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

thepatrician said:


> As to whether you should be going in this direction just yet, well, if you've read the existing dailymail docs and don't know what to do, then I'd wait a while until you have the required level of knowledge to do it or the hack is at the stage when tivo-onion or someone else can provide you with a, b ,c ... style instructions.


Dailymail is probably one of the easiest hacks to live without


----------



## Tintop2K

Captain Scarlet said:


> Dailym is probably one of the easiest hacks to live without


I installed a Terbonet card in my Tivo yesterday. Mainly for Tivoweb.

I noticed the Dailymail hack yesterday afternoon while looking for other things to add. I installed it today. The lastest Beta worked "out of the box", all that I need to do is schedule it using Cron. That shouldn't be had as I've already got Cron installed.

While this was the most complex hack to install (mainly as you need a location to store graphics on a web server, and *shock* actually change settings in a config file) it is still pretty simple. I'm lucky in having my own web and mail server already up and running on my network, and working with PCs for a living, I'm not scared to dive in and have a play.

I have no *nix experience beyond playing with some live cds. I've found this thread and whole forum very helpful. Captain Scarlet, if you read this thread and ask questions if you are unsure, I'm sure you'll get this excellent hack running in no time. Even _I'll_ try and answer your questions. We could even take this off thread and write some install docs together.

It is the one thing I think will be most useful to me and my tivo.

A big thankyou to sanderton, tivo_onion and everyone else that has contributed for this.


----------



## dogsbody

dogsbody said:


> I have my mail client set to only show me the images in an HTML e-mail if the images have been sent with the mail. This is because spammers link to remote images as a may to harvest the addresses of people that actually read their e-mail (if the image was called then the e-mail was displayed (add dynamic image names and you can tell exactly which person read it)). Anyway, this also means that DailyMail Jazz doesn't look very pretty
> 
> Is there any way that the images used in the DailyMail report could be MIME encoded and sent with the mail? They are not huge images so I don't think they would cause much of a problem. You could even pre Base64 encode them.
> 
> Just an idea, I love DailyMail


Hi If it's OK I would like to have a stab at writing a patch to do this. Would the author of Daily Mail Jazz be interested in this patch?

Dan


----------



## pmk

Can anyone offer any help on sorting the following problem out.

The e-mail sent appears correct apart from the Rejected Recording section is severely truncated (approx 10 programmes are listed and then an "ERROR IN RECORD HISTORY MODULE >>only read 0 bytes of 4096<<" message.

What could be causing this? How do I fix?

TIA


----------



## sanderton

dogsbody said:


> Hi If it's OK I would like to have a stab at writing a patch to do this. Would the author of Daily Mail Jazz be interested in this patch?
> 
> Dan


Tivnion dips in and out these days, but the general rule is the more the merrier when it comes to enhancing hacks.


----------



## Fozzie

pmk said:


> Can anyone offer any help on sorting the following problem out.
> 
> The e-mail sent appears correct apart from the Rejected Recording section is severely truncated (approx 10 programmes are listed and then an "ERROR IN RECORD HISTORY MODULE >>only read 0 bytes of 4096<<" message.
> 
> What could be causing this? How do I fix?
> 
> TIA


Sounds like perhaps a Tivoweb module has got its' knickers in a twist? Have you tried a complete stop and re-start of TivoWeb - this often fixes a lot of problems. (Ensure you completely stop it and then start it from command line). Failing that, try a restart on Tivo itself.


----------



## sanderton

Captain Scarlet said:


> This just seems to confirm to me that this really possibly is a cosy club for only those who particularly like hacking code rather than a club that also encompasses those who simply want to get the most possible value out of using their Tivo for recording television. To want to do the latter surely in no particular way requires posessing the skills of the former (for instance I can enjoy driving a fast sports car but it is not a pre-requisite to doing so to become a skilled car mechanic)


If you look through this forum you'll find plenty of newbies who've come along and either figured stuff out for themselves or asked and got help. We all started there. I remember RobBellis hand-holding me through my first HD upgrade; the TiVo bash prompt was my first experience of Linux in the flesh. This is not a clique-y or exclusive forum in any way.

TiVo hacks are just that - hacks. You want nice, documented easy to use features - stick to unhacked TiVos. You want to have some fun seeing what the boundaries you can push your TiVo to are - join in, but be aware that some heavy lifting on your part may be required.

You don't have to be a car mechanic round here. But you DO have to be prepared to put in the hours to learn how to drive.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

sanderton said:


> You don't have to be a car mechanic round here. But you DO have to be prepared to put in the hours to learn how to drive.


I still feel the analogy between the different skills of the car driver versus the car mechanic are more applicable here.

I don't mind changing the spark plugs, the windscreen wipers or even topping up the oil myself but I do draw the line at taking the engine to pieces.


----------



## Ian_m

I am not a Linux hacker and have managed to get dailymail installed, just by reading install guides and searching this thread for when I did have a problem. I just FTP'ed the files across (numerous guides how to do this correctly in BIN mode), unarchived (again numerous explanations), checked the attributes so no CHMOD necessary, ediitted the the config file using JOE (or installed the TiVoWeb dailymail module, which makes life a lot easier). Took a while to get the base64 bit working, use Google to find an on-line base64 converter. Look at the error messages to verify when you have got the base64 bit correct.

The problems I ran into, reported in this thread, is my new Netgear router has a default MTU value of 1482 rather than my previous routers 1500 which stopped the programme sending mail.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

Ian_m said:


> Look at the error messages to verify when you have got the base64 bit correct.
> 
> The problems I ran into, reported in this thread, is my new Netgear router has a default MTU value of 1482 rather than my previous routers 1500 which stopped the programme sending mail.


The base 64 stuff certainly sounds pretty offputting and yet don't forget that I am more "have a go" in nature than most typical members of the population on this stuff.

I'm still not convinced on a cost/benefit analysis basis that Daily Mail Jazz is actually worth all the hassle. Of course in 4 weeks time when everything else in Tivo web is working perfectly I may well be looking for a new challenge and so will feel quite differently on al this. /


----------



## pmk

Fozzie said:


> Sounds like perhaps a Tivoweb module has got its' knickers in a twist? Have you tried a complete stop and re-start of TivoWeb - this often fixes a lot of problems. (Ensure you completely stop it and then start it from command line). Failing that, try a restart on Tivo itself.


Thanks I will give a restart of TiVo a try. It is a bit intermitant - you can run it and it does not works but run it straight afterwards and it work fine.

I have DailyMail setup to run at 08:30 via Cron. However the mail is not sent until 09:30.

I guess I could change the Cron to 07:30 but I guess this is probably not a solution as DailyMail will then miss out an hours worth of programmes?

What do I need to do to adjust the time zone settings?

TIA


----------



## Ian_m

Captain Scarlet said:


> The base 64 stuff certainly sounds pretty offputting and yet don't forget that I am more "have a go" in nature than most typical members of the population on this stuff.


I had not heard of base64 encoding until I read about it in the config file. But a bit of perseverence got it working.

Other hint, disable (set to false and or zero ?) loads and loads of sections of the config file so that it runs very fast and gets to any errors quite quickly.

Then just read the log file to find out where things are not working. All the errors I induced by entering incorrect information (base64 wrong, wrong IP addresses etc) where all revealed by error messages in the log file.

When working, go back and put back in true and or numbers in the sections to include more and more in the e-mail.

Also if really having problems communicating with your e-mail server and you use Outlook, you can enable logging (search MS knowledge base on how to do this, a registry setting) and you can record all the communication between Outlook and your server including all the base64 stuff (oh and see it fiddling to determine the MTU size if not 1500).


----------



## Fozzie

pmk said:


> I have DailyMail setup to run at 08:30 via Cron. However the mail is not sent until 09:30.
> 
> I guess I could change the Cron to 07:30 but I guess this is probably not a solution as DailyMail will then miss out an hours worth of programmes?


You're forgetting that CRON (as does TiVo) runs on UTC time (GMT). Local time is BST which is currently one hour ahead of UTC. Therefore 0830 UTC is 0930 local! Setting CRON to run Dailymail at 0730 will not cause you to miss an hours worth of programmes


----------



## thepatrician

Fozzie said:


> You're forgetting that CRON (as does TiVo) runs on UTC time (GMT). Local time is BST which is currently one hour ahead of UTC. Therefore 0830 UTC is 0930 local! Setting CRON to run Dailymail at 0730 will not cause you to miss an hours worth of programmes


Which has just reminded me that LJ has a UK Summerzone hack that I'd downloaded but forgotten about. See http://www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/.

I must get round to trying it before the damn clocks change again!


----------



## Fozzie

thepatrician said:


> Which has just reminded me that LJ has a UK Summerzone hack that I'd downloaded but forgotten about. See http://www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/.
> 
> I must get round to trying it before the damn clocks change again!


That's why my crontab has:



Code:


50 05 * 3-10 * /var/hack/summerzone.sh || /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &
50 06 * 1-3,10-12 * /var/hack/summerzone.sh && /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &

50 16 * 3-10 * /var/hack/summerzone.sh || /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &
50 17 * 1-3,10-12 * /var/hack/summerzone.sh && /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &


----------



## Tintop2K

Hi guys. I posted yesterday saying all I needed to complete my Daily mail install was getting the cron job running. Well, I'm stuck so looking for help 

I've followed the guide here to get cron working http://www.planetbuilders.org/tivo/tivo_cron.html

My directory structure and cron related files in it match the one shown on the site above.

The contents of /var/hack/cron/log are lines like this



Code:


cron (06/19-17:50:00-276) CMD (date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out)
cron (06/19-18:00:00-279) CMD (date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out)
cron (06/19-18:10:00-282) CMD (date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out)

My crontab (/var/hack/etc/crontab) looks like this



Code:


# /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
# Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'
# command to install the new version when you edit this file.

# for TiVo: This file doesn't use a user field like system-wide crontabs
# normally do. Everything runs at uid 0 (not that it matters for TiVo).

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin

# The following environment variables are needed for many tcl scripts to
# run. Thanks to AlphaWolf for troubleshooting this.

MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""

# Actual crontab entries below. This sample should append a date to
# a file every ten minutes.

# m h dom mon dow       command
*/10 * * * *  date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out

*/10 * * * *    /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &

running /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz produces the e-mail without any problems. It's just that crontab fails to kick it off.

I've run /var/hack/bin/cron -x pars as advised on the site. This is the result.



Code:


Tivo: {/var/hack/etc} % /var/hack/bin/cron -x pars
debug flags enabled: pars
[928] cron started
load_user()
load_env, read <SHELL=/bin/sh>
load_env, <SHELL> </bin/sh> -> <SHELL=/bin/sh>
load_env, read <PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin>
load_env, <PATH> </sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin> -> <PATH=/sbin:/b
in:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin>
load_env, read <MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10>
load_env, <MFS_DEVICE> </dev/hda10> -> <MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10>
load_env, read <TIVO_ROOT="">
load_env, <TIVO_ROOT> <> -> <TIVO_ROOT=>
...load_user() done

This looks different from the example on the site, and I think it pointing to the problem, but I can't figure it out from here. Maybe Tivo is reading a different crontab file?!?

Any help much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Tintop2K

???

Seems I might have two crons installed



Code:


Tivo: {/var/hack/etc} % /var/hack/bin/cron -x pars
debug flags enabled: pars
[943] cron started
load_user()
load_env, read <SHELL=/bin/sh>
load_env, <SHELL> </bin/sh> -> <SHELL=/bin/sh>
load_env, read <PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin>
load_env, <PATH> </sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin> -> <PATH=/sbin:/b
in:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin>
load_env, read <MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10>
load_env, <MFS_DEVICE> </dev/hda10> -> <MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10>
load_env, read <TIVO_ROOT="">
load_env, <TIVO_ROOT> <> -> <TIVO_ROOT=>
load_env, read <*/10 * * * * date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out>
load_env, not 2 fields (1)
load_entry()...about to eat comments
load_entry()...about to parse numerics
load_entry()...about to parse command
load_entry()...returning successfully
...load_user() done




Code:


Tivo: {/var/hack/etc} %
Tivo: {/var/hack/etc} % cron -x pars
debug flags enabled: pars
[944] cron started
load_user()
load_env, read <SHELL=/bin/sh>
load_env, <SHELL> </bin/sh> -> <SHELL=/bin/sh>
load_env, read <PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin>
load_env, <PATH> </sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin> -> <PATH=/sbin:/b
in:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin>
load_env, read <MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10>
load_env, <MFS_DEVICE> </dev/hda10> -> <MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10>
load_env, read <TIVO_ROOT="">
load_env, <TIVO_ROOT> <> -> <TIVO_ROOT=>
load_env, read <*/10 * * * * date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out>
load_env, not 2 fields (1)
load_entry()...about to eat comments
load_entry()...about to parse numerics
load_entry()...about to parse command
load_entry()...returning successfully
...load_user() done

How can I figure out where the other one is?


----------



## Tintop2K

Stumbling along in the dark here. I think I've learnt more about Linux command line tools in the past three days of Tivo hacking than the past three years of playing with Linux live CDs and trying, but failing to get a working FreeBSD box.

I think this shows that I've only got a single crontab file on my Tivo (plus the JOE backup). Is that right?



Code:


Tivo: {/} % ls -R | grep -i crontab
crontab
crontab~

This I'm not so sure about. Seems to show more than one cron file (but maybe one is a dir?).



Code:


Tivo: {/} % ls -R | grep -i cron
cron
cron.test.out
cron
var/hack/cron:
cron.pid
var/hack/cron/tabs:
cron.d
crontab
crontab~
var/hack/etc/cron.d:


----------



## ncjok

Has anyone got Dailymail_jazz working with BTInternet?

Can't even post my log as the board thinks it's got URLs or image calls in it even though I've seemingly removed everything which could be construed as one.

Main problem is without Authentication I get a warning message from the ISP in the log, and with Authentication Enabled I get an Incorrect password error. I've used various base64 encoders linked in this thread, changed password with my ISP a few times and still no joy. Password is an 8-character alphanumeric, no fancy characters.. any suggestions please?


----------



## Fozzie

ncjok said:


> Can't even post my log as the board thinks it's got URLs or image calls in it even though I've seemingly removed everything which could be construed as one.


Copy the log in to a text file and then attach it to your post.


----------



## ncjok

Bottom of log pasted to file and attached.


----------



## Ian_m

ncjok said:


> Has anyone got Dailymail_jazz working with BTInternet?
> 
> Can't even post my log as the board thinks it's got URLs or image calls in it even though I've seemingly removed everything which could be construed as one.
> 
> Main problem is without Authentication I get a warning message from the ISP in the log, and with Authentication Enabled I get an Incorrect password error. I've used various base64 encoders linked in this thread, changed password with my ISP a few times and still no joy. Password is an 8-character alphanumeric, no fancy characters.. any suggestions please?


If you use Outlook try enabling logging (see MS site for how to do this) then Outlooks logs all is conversations with your email server in a file, inlcuding your username and password in base64.


----------



## Ian_m

ncjok said:


> Bottom of log pasted to file and attached.


Couple of things, I get asked for my username (VXNlcm5hbWU6) followed by password (UGFzc3dvcmQ6), you don't even on your "authreq true, base64 user/pass" section. Are you sure they are correct ? (I edit mine via TiVoWeb Manage Daily mail module).

Use http://david.carter-tod.com/base64/default.asp to base64'erise.

I have "set authreq true" and "set authmethod "LOGIN"" 
which in my experience is quite common for most ISP mail servers ie asks for username and password.

And I get the following in my log file.

05:48:13-ehlo acknowledged
05:48:13-AUTH LOGIN authorization required
05:48:13-got reply : >>334 VXNlcm5hbWU6<<
05:48:13-AUTH LOGIN authorization method accepted
05:48:13-got reply : >>334 UGFzc3dvcmQ6<<
05:48:13-username accepted
05:48:13-got reply : >>235 Authentication successful<<
05:48:13-password accepted
05:48:13-got reply : >>250 Ok<<
05:48:13-from acknowledged
05:48:13-got reply : >>250 Ok<<
05:48:13-to acknowledged
05:48:13-got reply : >>354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF><<
05:48:13-sending message
05:48:13-building header

Also your disk, if my reading is correct, is on its way out with such a large number of errors !!!!


----------



## thepatrician

Tintop2K said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> # m h dom mon dow       command
> */10 * * * *  date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out
> 
> */10 * * * *    /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &


Try getting rid of the blank line between the two cron jobs. I seem to remember CRON being a bit picky about such things!


----------



## 10203

thepatrician said:


> Try getting rid of the blank line between the two cron jobs. I seem to remember CRON being a bit picky about such things!


Blank lines are fine, but I'd get rid of this line:

*/10 * * * * date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out

Before /var/hack/cron.test.out gets too large!


----------



## Tintop2K

LJ said:


> Blank lines are fine, but I'd get rid of this line:
> 
> */10 * * * * date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out
> 
> Before /var/hack/cron.test.out gets too large!


Good plan 

I've deleted all cron related files and reinstalled following the instructions from the site I posted before. All appears to be working now :up:


----------



## ncjok

Ian_m said:


> If you use Outlook try enabling logging (see MS site for how to do this) then Outlooks logs all is conversations with your email server in a file, inlcuding your username and password in base64.
> 
> Couple of things, I get asked for my username (VXNlcm5hbWU6) followed by password (UGFzc3dvcmQ6), you don't even on your "authreq true, base64 user/pass" section. Are you sure they are correct ? (I edit mine via TiVoWeb Manage Daily mail module).
> 
> Use http://david.carter-tod.com/base64/default.asp to base64'erise.
> 
> I have "set authreq true" and "set authmethod "LOGIN""
> which in my experience is quite common for most ISP mail servers ie asks for username and password.


Thanks Ian, sorted it 

Stupidly every time I had used an online base64 converter I had not copy'n'pasted to the config file. I was using joe and I misinterpreted an 'l' for a '1' - I think whichever fonts were being used just made these look incredibly similar. I found the Outlook logging that you mentioned in the Maintenance section and the problem became blindingly obvious 

I have set authreq true, but have it working without the "authmethod" variable (which isn't in my .cfg anyway).

I don't know how to interpret the errors you seem to have picked out in the previously attached log, however the generated Status email says "No SMART errors detected on drive A (or drive B, if equipped)" - single drive system.

Thanks again, and another  for me


----------



## ncjok

Is it possible to get Dailymail to report, quite simply, the channel TiVo is currently sitting on?..

I had an issue the other day after some thunderstorms during the night caused my Sky Digibox to power cycle. It subsequently sits on channel 999, the demonstration channel, with the "press back up to continue" message on screen. When I woke in the morning the power light was green, as normal, and I presumed everything would record just fine that day. Later during the day I had a look at the Dailymail report which indicated no problems. When I came to watch the recordings in the evening I was just left with a few hours of the demonstration channel - TiVo will have attempted, and failed, to change channel due to the "press back up.." message


----------



## dogsbody

Surely that won't work as the STB has changed the channel to 999 itself. The TiVo still thinks that it was on the channel it was last on so getting the TiVo to report the channel it's on won't tell you what channel the STB is really on!


----------



## ncjok

Good point, thank you. I guess I wanted to know the channel the Digibox is on and TiVo just doesn't know. So, can TiVo be programmed to output an IR signal for "back up"?


----------



## Glesgie

Try

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=167585&highlight=sky+red+dot


----------



## lloyd

A while back I was having problems with dailymail not working for days on end, and then bursting back into life. The error log would show


Code:


11:59:16-debug-starting main to-do loop
can't read "count": no such variable
while executing
"return $count"
(procedure "gettodo" line 372)
invoked from within
"gettodo $dmailHoursahead "
(procedure "outputSection" line 38)
invoked from within
"outputSection 1"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3879)

Well it turns out that the return line mentioned above should really be 'return $currentcount'. Changed it to that and now have no problems.

I'm using v0.33 according to the page that TivoWeb displays. Is this the latest?


----------



## Fozzie

lloyd said:


> I'm using v0.33 according to the page that TivoWeb displays. Is this the latest?


Nope. 0.38 is the latest.


----------



## randap

OK. Managed (eventually) to get everything working OK......I'm now running my own mail server on my home network - makes everything much easier!!

However, I've got a problem with cron. DailyMail is running as scheduled, but seems to stop part way through. This only happens when launched via cron - any other method is OK. Any thoughts???

crontab line is as follows:

30 3 * * 0-6 /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &

DailyMail log output when launched by cron:

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.38.4 Beta (25 Mar 2005) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>2<<
------started at 12:04:41 (debugging times specified in gmt)

12:04:41-GLOBAL VARIABLE DEFINITION - COMPLETED
12:04:41-MEMORY FREEPAGES ADJUSTMENT - START
12:04:43-successfully completed memory freepages adjustment
12:04:43-MEMORY FREEPAGES ADJUSTMENT - COMPLETED
12:04:43-commence fooling tivoweb modules
12:04:43-completed fooling tivoweb modules
12:04:43-completed other preperation
12:04:43-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
12:04:43-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
12:04:43-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
12:04:43-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
12:04:43-0 argument(s) found
12:04:43-argument handling complete
12:04:43-start optional message handling
12:04:43-no message file found
12:04:43-end optional message handling
12:04:44-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - START.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Having just had to hunt around my log files to check I'm running the latest version of a hack I'm wondering if it would be possible to add version numbers to the "The following hack applications are currently running on your TiVo:" section? It may or may not be easy but unfortunately I have no idea.


----------



## smokie

I've just switched to Bulldog from NTL. I can't get dailymail going properly - it can't find the mailserver.

The Bulldog mailserver is mail.bulldoghome.com. When I ping that I get 83.245.1.226 so that's the address I put in dailymail.cfg (although ping times out every time).

I don't know the Bulldog domain so I used bulldog.com.

As Bulldog seems very fussy about only sending from [validcustomername]@bulldoghome.com I have used my bulldog.com email address in recipient, sender and sendername

I don't believe it requires username and password to send mail so I have set authreq to false.

The detailed log shows the mail being built (presumably correctly) but there is nothing after the line
07:44:21-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>83.245.1.226<<

so I am guessing there is something a) wrong with the way I've set it up or more likely b) a further complication at the Bulldog end.

Does anyone have any experience of setting up dailymail with Bulldog? Would be grateful for any help.

Thanks

btw experience of Bulldog so far - phone works OK, connection is very quick (nominally 8mb) but customer service is torturously slow to get through to at the moment. Reminiscent of the early days with NTL....


----------



## randap

randap said:


> OK. Managed (eventually) to get everything working OK......I'm now running my own mail server on my home network - makes everything much easier!!
> 
> However, I've got a problem with cron. DailyMail is running as scheduled, but seems to stop part way through. This only happens when launched via cron - any other method is OK. Any thoughts???


Odd thing happened yesterday.......I've got sick on my TiVo storing remote commands then playing them all back when I get home after pressing live TV, so I've hacked irblast to disable the 30sec backup command and leave the second channel change active. Guess what, DailyMail then started working via cron.

Dunno why, but now I'm a happy puppy.


----------



## sanderton

You know IRblast is redundant, as there's a "red dot off" option in the Sky box settings now?


----------



## Captain Scarlet

sanderton said:


> You know IRblast is redundant, as there's a "red dot off" option in the Sky box settings now?


Others have said this facility is not available on the Sky Plus boxes yet?


----------



## sanderton

Not yet, although it will be shortly. Of course the red dot is not present at all in Sky+ recordings so its a moot point.

The longer they take to make the Sky+ move the better, as that's all that's stopping them going 4-digit for channel numbers and screwing up TiVo radio recordings.


----------



## Captain Scarlet

sanderton said:


> The longer they take to make the Sky+ move the better, as that's all that's stopping them going 4-digit for channel numbers and screwing up TiVo radio recordings.


That will be the moment when dual support for a Sky+ box and a Freeview box becomes a much more extensively used option by uk Tivo users than is presently the case. A tolerable Freeview box only costs 50 quid or so.

Channel numbers on Freeview will still be supported and the lower quality coax aerial input for the Freeview box in this configuration will not be an issue for radio recordings.

Personally though I would have thought this would be an opportunity for one final uk software release by Tivo for the Series 1 boxes including an upgrade to the LBA48 kernel. Or is supporting 4 digit channel numbers a huge deal in programming development terms? Since Sky don't seem to utilise loads of their existing channel numbers I can't see why they need to actually take this step? Unless of course its deliberately so as to screw things up for Tivo users?


----------



## randap

sanderton said:


> You know IRblast is redundant, as there's a "red dot off" option in the Sky box settings now?


True, but I like the repeat channel change aspect (and I have Sky+).....it was strange that a side effect of removing the 30 sec backup from IRBlast was that DailyMail started to work from cron.


----------



## sanderton

TiVo supports 4 digit channel numbers just fine; no software mods needed.

However what Sky are doing is introducing four digit numbers for radio channels and three digit for TV channels. 

Even this would not be a problem, except they are making the radio channels have a leading zero.

Now, distinguishing between 0123 and 123 when the channel number is held in the database as an integer is not possible.

So you would need another field in the data about a channel to say if it was radio or TV, and then add the logic to change the channel number accordingly.

By no means impossible, but probably more effort than TiVo are prepared to go to, especially when you remember that they pay the cost of the data call to download the new software.


----------



## mrtickle

Captain Scarlet said:


> That will be the moment when dual support for a Sky+ box and a Freeview box becomes a much more extensively used option by uk Tivo users than is presently the case. A tolerable Freeview box only costs 50 quid or so.
> 
> Channel numbers on Freeview will still be supported


That's an excellent point. I remember reading a discussion about how Tribune may stop providing guide data for the radio channels - which would be the problem even if we got a hacked solution working. I forgot about the Freeview lineups.

So, we can assume that there will still be guide data for radio 4, 7 etc and get working on a hack 



> and the lower quality coax aerial input for the Freeview box in this configuration will not be an issue for radio recordings.


I'm afraid I disagree with that part. If I'm only going to get 1960's mono sound, I might as well download the programmes from the BBC Listen Again website instead of using my TiVo. All the programmes I record and archive are comedy, stereo, programmes. I'd prefer RealAudio quality stereo to 32kHz TiVo mono anyday!



> Since Sky don't seem to utilise loads of their existing channel numbers I can't see why they need to actually take this step? Unless of course its deliberately so as to screw things up for Tivo users?


The EPG is pretty cramped in that they need to leave gaps for expansion - everything used to be in gaps of 3 but they have boxed themselves in now. Yes there are 100 possible numbers they could use, but not "nice" numbers with genres starting at boundaries of 50 + expansion gaps etc. But I agree they have chosen the one solution that screws TiVo the most, and they wouldn't have done this in 2002 when they were actively promoting TiVo!


----------



## dmark1867

I have a dsr704 running 6.2

I have dailymail working but. . . 

The date on the subject line is competely off, wrong day, month, and year

From Bash when I run the date command the date is correct.

I'm stumped

Any Idea's?

Thanks


----------



## dmark1867

OK here is more information, I hope somebody can give me a hand

I am using Dailymail v0.38.4 with a phillips dsr704 running 6.2

I have yankspeak set to true

If I run date from my bast prompt I get:
Sat Jul 23 03:27:00 UTC 2005 
(It is really currently Fri Jul 22 11:27 PM -I am Eastern timezone)

The message subject of the email generated by Dailymail says:
Danny's TiVo Status Email For Friday July 04, 2003

But, at the top of the email it says: 
Danny's TiVo Status: Sat, 23 Jul 03:26

Why are these different?

As Far as correcting the time I have Edited /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author with
export TZ_GMT_OFFSET=-4 and rebooted, but these seemed to have no affect

I guess I could set datedsubjectreq to false, but this is driving me nuts

Let me know if I could provide anymore information that may help

Here is what I get when I run date --help from bash

bash-2.02# date --help
Usage: date [OPTION]... [+FORMAT]
or: date [OPTION] [MMDDhhmm[[CC]YY][.ss]]
Display the current time in the given FORMAT, or set the system date.

-d, --date=STRING display time described by STRING, not `now'
-f, --file=DATEFILE like --date once for each line of DATEFILE
-r, --reference=FILE display the last modification time of FILE
-R, --rfc-822 output RFC-822 compliant date string
-s, --set=STRING set time described by STRING
-u, --utc, --universal print or set Coordinated Universal Time
--help display this help and exit
--version output version information and exit

FORMAT controls the output. The only valid option for the second form
specifies Coordinated Universal Time. Interpreted sequences are:

%% a literal %
%a locale's abbreviated weekday name (Sun..Sat)
%A locale's full weekday name, variable length (Sunday..Saturday)
%b locale's abbreviated month name (Jan..Dec)
%B locale's full month name, variable length (January..December)
%c locale's date and time (Sat Nov 04 12:02:33 EST 1989)
%d day of month (01..31)
%D date (mm/dd/yy)
%e day of month, blank padded ( 1..31)
%h same as %b
%H hour (00..23)
%I hour (01..12)
%j day of year (001..366)
%k hour ( 0..23)
%l hour ( 1..12)
%m month (01..12)
%M minute (00..59)
%n a newline
%p locale's AM or PM
%r time, 12-hour (hh:mm:ss [AP]M)
%s seconds since 00:00:00, Jan 1, 1970 (a GNU extension)
%S second (00..61)
%t a horizontal tab
%T time, 24-hour (hh:mm:ss)
%U week number of year with Sunday as first day of week (00..53)
%V week number of year with Monday as first day of week (01..52)
%w day of week (0..6); 0 represents Sunday
%W week number of year with Monday as first day of week (00..53)
%x locale's date representation (mm/dd/yy)
%X locale's time representation (%H:%M:%S)
%y last two digits of year (00..99)
%Y year (1970...)
%z RFC-822 style numeric timezone (-0500) (a nonstandard extension)
%Z time zone (e.g., EDT), or nothing if no time zone is determinable

By default, date pads numeric fields with zeroes. GNU date recognizes
the following modifiers between `%' and a numeric directive.

`-' (hyphen) do not pad the field
`_' (underscore) pad the field with spaces

Report bugs to [email protected]


----------



## tivo-onion

Hello all - apologies for my lack of availability and correspondance over the last couple of months - I blame it on my job!

I have tightened up the Dailymail Jazz Module in preperation for a non-Beta release. I have also added some connectivity to Kevin Reilly's Blocklist or "xlist" module both to preselect blocked titles for deletion and allow the addition or removal of a title from the global block list. This is all switch on-and-off-able in the config file. There are a couple more graphics to facilitate this that will need to be added to your image directory.

Again I apologize for the lack of detailed documentation. I am in progress of working on a full-on installation document - but with pressures of work it is taking some time.

I enclose a zip file with the updated dailymail_jazz files from the 0.38.4 Beta.

This release seems pretty stable now. I had it running in a stable fashion for 73 days on the trot until the electric man came to change my electric meter to a new digital one (damn him), but if anyone has noticed any additional issues that are not already mentioned on the forums then please let me know.

The main changes are to the dailymail_jazz.tcl and dailymail.cfg files - plus a couple of extra images blockme.gif and unblockme.gif.

Please let me know if you have any problems. The full installation zip file is also available on my website,

regards

Chris


----------



## dogsbody

Hi, Thanks for the next version, I will be installing this as soon as I get home 

Is there any chance at all you could look at my DailyMail request which a few others have expressed an interest in as well.

I *think* this will be easy enough to do as you can pre base64 encode the images and instead of entering the image URL in the HTML you enter the image cid. You could even attach all the images to every e-mail and just call the ones needed in the HTML as the images aren't that big.

I tried doing this mod myself but have failed completely 

Thanks for looking

Dan


----------



## tivo-onion

dogsbody said:


> Is there any chance at all you could look at my DailyMail request which a few others have expressed an interest in as well.
> 
> I *think* this will be easy enough to do as you can pre base64 encode the images and instead of entering the image URL in the HTML you enter the image cid. You could even attach all the images to every e-mail and just call the ones needed in the HTML as the images aren't that big.
> 
> I tried doing this mod myself but have failed completely
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Dan


I took a quick look at this - I managed to base64 encode the TiVo Logo at the top of the mail and embed the resultant gennerated base64 gibberish into the image tag in the generated email.

It worked, however........

This only displays in Firefox and NOT IE or indeed MS Outlook. I have Googled this problem and it seems to be a current issue with the latest version of IE.

Also, on inspection the 2.46 KB GIF file becomes a 3.28 KB piece of text embedded in the email. FYI, here is what the image oriented html turns into:

data:image/gif;base64,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The second problem then is that the size of the email will increase substantially when base64 encoding the images and including them in the body of the email . We have had problems in the past with the size of the email generated causing the TCL module to crash once it got beyond a certain limit. I can absolutely confirm that using this base64 encoding approach will pass that limit and cause the dailymail_jazz.tcl module to crash repeatedly.

I don't think that this one is a keeper - unless anyone else can think of a different way around it?

Good idea though!

cheers

Chris


----------



## dogsbody

tivo-onion said:


> I managed to base64 encode the TiVo Logo at the top of the mail and embed the resultant gennerated base64 gibberish into the image tag in the generated email.


Oooo, that's new, I didn't know you could do it that way, I'll have to remember that 

I was thinking like this...


Code:


Subject: subject goes here
Content-Type: multipart/related;
 boundary="------------010806060800030305040002"

This is a multi-part message in MIME format.
--------------010806060800030305040002
Content-Type: text/html; charset=us-ascii
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit

<html><p><img src="cid:[email protected][email protected]"  alt="TiVo Logo" border="0"></html>

--------------010806060800030305040002
Content-Type: image/gif;
 name="logo.gif"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64
Content-ID: <[email protected][email protected]>
Content-Disposition: inline;
 filename="logo.gif"

aDnf6VJ9JrSh1STlICGqUpWqc6EevaghRXrSZBYzqAHVZEiBatKi8tKeHU2qUhkaUVjGFKE4felQm6pQ
TBpToSQU6jy/aVCf9rCS9BSqRKGKyp4yFY16/GJYkTpVV/bzmxPValw3SkSUslSqMU0rUZF6Trz2dJf1
9KtYg4lLsrLSpLI8qEUn+ctcLpaVGW0hLSnbVbYSFoWWLSU8a2rYgMqVr6PcKV352cxrZna1a9UhZ/d6
   -- SNIP --
WCTYsp0jDY5d6cHI2IZGmGws6W9y24xU6vY1es0tKW9zXHgkd7jMba5znwsM3ehKd7rUra51FRgCACH+
cGhxZ2h1bWVheWxubGZkeGZpcmN2c2N4Z2did2tmbnFkdXh3Zm5mb3p2c3J0a2pwcmVwZ2d4cnBucnZ5
ZnJ5ZWRxanJsdG15bWh5c29pY3d1b2hmZXJlYmVhY2F6dXZqb3h5aXBtc2d1Zmppd2wAO3==

--------------010806060800030305040002--




tivo-onion said:


> This only displays in Firefox and NOT IE or indeed MS Outlook. I have Googled this problem and it seems to be a current issue with the latest version of IE.


Doing it the above way should fix that I think.



tivo-onion said:


> Also, on inspection the 2.46 KB GIF file becomes a 3.28 KB piece of text embedded in the email.


Very true, base64 adds about 30% to a file.



tivo-onion said:


> The second problem then is that the size of the email will increase substantially when base64 encoding the images and including them in the body of the email . We have had problems in the past with the size of the email generated causing the TCL module to crash once it got beyond a certain limit. I can absolutely confirm that using this base64 encoding approach will pass that limit and cause the dailymail_jazz.tcl module to crash repeatedly.


I guess this is the show stopper  I guess doing it the way above and just adding all the base64 images right at the end of the e-mail won't fix it? 

Thank you *very* much for spending the time looking at this.

Dan


----------



## dogsbody

P.S. Dailymail Jazz v0.38.6 seems to work great


----------



## tivo-onion

Dogsbody,

have had another crack at this email embedding stuff - a different way and I think I have got it working.

You can download it from here to see if it works for you.

http://www.deepinthejungle.com/Tivo/Downloads/Dailymail Jazz Install v0.38.7 Beta.zip

There are likely to be a few bugs in it.

What I have done is turn each image into a seperate text file containing the base64 version of it. Each of these are pushed directly to the email server when sending the email.

There are big changes in the dailymail_jazz.tcl file and extra variables in the cfg file you need to set. See the included readme doc. You will also need to create a /var/hack/dailymail/base64images directory and dump all the .txt files in it.

Give it a go and tell me what you think,

cheers

Chris

!!-----------------------
23.10 JUST UPDATED THIS TO MAKE SURE ONLY IMAGES REQUIRED IN THE EMAIL ARE EMBEDDED - SEEMS TO WORK FINE!


----------



## tivo-onion

dmark1867 said:


> OK here is more information, I hope somebody can give me a hand
> 
> I am using Dailymail v0.38.4 with a phillips dsr704 running 6.2
> 
> I have yankspeak set to true
> 
> If I run date from my bast prompt I get:
> Sat Jul 23 03:27:00 UTC 2005
> (It is really currently Fri Jul 22 11:27 PM -I am Eastern timezone)
> 
> The message subject of the email generated by Dailymail says:
> Danny's TiVo Status Email For Friday July 04, 2003
> 
> But, at the top of the email it says:
> Danny's TiVo Status: Sat, 23 Jul 03:26
> 
> Why are these different?


You can edit the "manualtzoffset" variable in the config file (2.1.5).

Otherwise, if you can send me you output log (level 3 logging) I will take a look and try to figure it out,

cheers

Chris


----------



## dogsbody

tivo-onion said:


> have had another crack at this email embedding stuff - a different way and I think I have got it working.


tivo-onion you rock!!!​After a bittle of fiddling with ^M itis and a TiVo that rebooted itself while uploading the script works great! Fantastic, thank you so much.



tivo-onion said:


> There are likely to be a few bugs in it.


 There were only two small bugs that I could see...

There seems to be a small typo in the HTML which doesn't close down the grey box under the "Expiry" section, I can probably PM you an example if that didn't make sense.
This is a really small bug, you can happily ignore it but I thought I would meantion it. Currently the images used in the e-mail are shown as attachments in my mail client as well as being used in the e-mail itself. I have got other HTML e-mails with images sent with the mail that then don't show the images as attachments. Trouble is I can't for the life of me work out what is different about the two e-mails that one shows them and one doesn't  

Thank you again.

*Update*: I have just upgraded to your 23:10 version. Your right that it only attaches the images used but they are not appearing in the e-mail any more!!


----------



## tivo-onion

dogsbody said:


> [*]There seems to be a small typo in the HTML which doesn't close down the grey box under the "Expiry" section, I can probably PM you an example if that didn't make sense.


Could you send me the details of this please - I can't seem to find it!



dogsbody said:


> [*]This is a really small bug, you can happily ignore it but I thought I would meantion it. Currently the images used in the e-mail are shown as attachments in my mail client as well as being used in the e-mail itself. I have got other HTML e-mails with images sent with the mail that then don't show the images as attachments. Trouble is I can't for the life of me work out what is different about the two e-mails that one shows them and one doesn't
> [/list]


Yeah - and images that are not used in the body of the email are shown as attachments. Hence my reason for doing the 23.10 change below. This should have fixed it.



dogsbody said:


> *Update*: I have just upgraded to your 23:10 version. Your right that it only attaches the images used but they are not appearing in the e-mail any more!!


This is wierd because it works great in outlook. Can you send me your log file at level 3 logging and I will inspect it for issues.

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Dogsbody,

try these updated files - think I may have found the problems - I think outlook is more forgiving that some HTML email browsers.

cheers

Chris


----------



## dogsbody

That version works beutifully  :up:  all bugs squashed


----------



## Blahblah2000

Hi Tivo-Onion-

My dailymail stopped being able to send the email correctly a few weeks ago. It shows the following error in the log:

12:01:57-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>xx.xx.xx.xx<<
12:01:57-FAILURE WHEN CALLING SENDMAIL FOR FIRST RECIPIENT >>couldn't open socket: can't assign requested address<<

The manual connection steps via telnet posted earlier in this thread work fine from the tivo. Any ideas what's going wrong here? I searched the thread but most of the problems like this seemed to have been caused by bad mailserver IPs, which isn't the case here.

Thanks!


----------



## iankb

I was wondering whether Dailymail could include a run of 'mfscheck', with the output parsed to display warnings and/or errors in the MFS filesystem.


----------



## tivo-onion

Blahblah2000 said:


> Hi Tivo-Onion-
> 
> My dailymail stopped being able to send the email correctly a few weeks ago. It shows the following error in the log:
> 
> 12:01:57-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>65.182.224.45<<
> 12:01:57-FAILURE WHEN CALLING SENDMAIL FOR FIRST RECIPIENT >>couldn't open socket: can't assign requested address<<
> 
> The manual connection steps via telnet posted earlier in this thread work fine from the tivo. Any ideas what's going wrong here? I searched the thread but most of the problems like this seemed to have been caused by bad mailserver IPs, which isn't the case here.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry - can't really help here. This is normally a problem with the actual mail providor, and if this is not the case for you then I am not sure. The fact that it suddenly happened for no apparant reason leads me to believe that your mail providor changed something.

Can any of the TiVo guru's on this forumhelp?

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

iankb said:


> I was wondering whether Dailymail could include a run of 'mfscheck', with the output parsed to display warnings and/or errors in the MFS filesystem.


Iankb,

happy to have a go, but I know nothing about mfs or mfscheck. I am going to need some hand holding on this one,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

dogsbody said:


> That version works beutifully  :up:  all bugs squashed


Ok then - the full downloadable version of 0.38.7 Patch #1 is available from here (No changes for you Dogsbody):

http://www.deepinthejungle.com/Tivo/Downloads/Dailymail Jazz Install v0.38.7 Beta.zip

Please let me know if you have any issues or problems.

cheers

Chris


----------



## iankb

tivo-onion said:


> happy to have a go, but I know nothing about mfs or mfscheck. I am going to need some hand holding on this one,


Sorry Chris, thanks for the offer, but it turns out to be a bad idea. It should have been relatively easy to parse the output, which (without errors) is as follows ...



Code:


bash-2.02# mfscheck
EventSwitcher stopped
mfscheck scan begins
Checking reference counts
All reference counts are OK.
mfscheck scan ends
mfscheck: 0 fatal errors, 0 severe errors, 0 warnings.

You must manually restart the EventSwitcher
bash-2.02#

Unfortunately, the fact that it stops the EventSwitcher means that it effectively halts the TiVo. Not one of my best ideas.


----------



## tivo-onion

iankb said:


> You must manually restart the EventSwitcher
> bash-2.02#[/CODE]Unfortunately, the fact that it stops the EventSwitcher means that it effectively halts the TiVo. Not one of my best ideas.


Can we get the same script to manually restart the eventswitcher after the mfscheck has run? How do you go about starting the eventswitcher? What does the eventswitcher actually do?

cheers

Chris


----------



## sanderton

When trying to view last e-mail via the module, it's still looking in the old location:



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_viewdailymail '/' ''
> couldn't stat "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.html": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "file size "$htmlfilename""
> (procedure "::action_viewdailymail" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


----------



## dmark1867

It was working perfectly, now it is giving my an errror.

The manual timezone offset was working for me - Thanks

I don't know what is going on!!

Here is my log:

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.38.6 Beta (26 July 2005) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 01:59:37 (debugging times specified in gmt)

01:59:37-GLOBAL VARIABLE DEFINITION - COMPLETED
01:59:37-MEMORY FREEPAGES ADJUSTMENT - COMPLETED
01:59:37-commence fooling tivoweb modules
01:59:37-completed fooling tivoweb modules
01:59:37-completed other preperation
01:59:37-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
01:59:37-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
01:59:37-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
01:59:37-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
01:59:37-0 argument(s) found
01:59:37-argument handling complete
01:59:37-start optional message handling
01:59:37-no message file found
01:59:37-end optional message handling
01:59:37-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - START.
01:59:37-TiVo Model : >>3<<.
01:59:37-TiVo Manufacturer : >>Philips<<.
01:59:37-TiVo Type : >>DirecTiVo<<.
01:59:37-TiVo Software version : >>6.2-01-2-301<<.
01:59:37-TiVo : >>Series 2<<.
01:59:37-Cleaned Up TiVo Software version : >>6.2<<.
01:59:37-More than 1 tuner found - 'To Do' Endpad functionality set OFF : >>2<<.
01:59:37-Is TiVo UKTiVo? : >>0<<.
01:59:37-Is TiVo Direct TiVo : >>1<<.
01:59:37-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - COMPLETED.
01:59:37-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - START
01:59:37-External TZ_GMT_OFFSET environment variable has not been set - No override occurred : >>-18000<<.
01:59:37-Manual timezone offset set - Override occurred : >>+1<<.
01:59:37-Daylightsavings : >><<.
01:59:37-Timezone offset after additional change : >>+1<<.
01:59:37-Daylightsavings after possible change: >>2<<.
01:59:37-tzoffset : >>-14400<<
01:59:37-Timezone offset after application of daylighsavings: >>-14400<<.
01:59:37-System time part #1: >>Sat Jul 30 01:59:38 UTC 2005<<.
01:59:38-System time part #2: >>Sat Jul 30 01:59:38 2005<<.
01:59:38-System time part #3: >>1122688778<<.
01:59:38-System time part #4: >>1122688778<<.
01:59:38-System time part #5: >>0<<.
01:59:38-tzoffset : >>-14400<<
01:59:38-Identified time zone offset : >>-14400<<.
01:59:38-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - COMPLETED
01:59:38-INCLUDING TiVoWeb MODULES - START.
01:59:38-About to include util.itcl.
01:59:38-Util.itcl included - About to include index.itcl.
01:59:38-Index.itcl included.
01:59:38-INCLUDING TiVoWeb MODULES - COMPLETED.
01:59:38-IDENTIFICATION OF DEFAULT RECORDING QUALITY - START.
01:59:38-Software version is 3 or greater.
01:59:38-IDENTIFICATION OF DEFAULT RECORDING QUALITY - COMPLETED.
01:59:38-GENERIC VARIABLE SETTING - START.
01:59:38-About to set source directory.
01:59:38-About to call get sizes module.
01:59:38-About to set the now showing directory
01:59:38-Code for version 3+.
01:59:38-GENERIC VARIABLE SETTING - COMPLETED.
01:59:38-ABOUT TO ASSEMBLE EMAIL:
01:59:38-CREATING EMAIL HEADINGS - START
01:59:38-CREATING EMAIL HEADINGS - COMPLETED
01:59:38-TiVo STATUS / REBOOT INFO - START
01:59:38-TiVo STATUS / REBOOT INFO - COMPLETED
01:59:38-CHECKING FOR EMERGENCY TEMP READING - START
01:59:39-Temperature check run successfully.
01:59:39-CHECKING FOR EMERGENCY TEMP READING - COMPLETED
01:59:39-CHECKING PHONE & DAILY CALL STATUS - START
01:59:39-CHECKING PHONE & DAILY CALL STATUS - COMPLETED
01:59:39-SMART DISK CHECK - START
01:59:39-Checking S.M.A.R.T. status
01:59:39-Drive A SMART check :
smartctl version 5.26 Copyright (C) 2002-3 Bruce Allen
Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Device Model: ST3120026A
Serial Number: 5JS4VVAZ
Firmware Version: 8.54
Device is: In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is: 6
ATA Standard is: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2
Local Time is: Sat Jul 30 01:59:39 2005 UTC
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status: (0x82) Offline data collection activity was
completed without error.
Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.
Self-test execution status: ( 0) The previous self-test routine completed
without error or no self-test has ever 
been run.
Total time to complete Offline 
data collection: ( 430) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities: (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
Auto Offline data collection on/off support.
Suspend Offline collection upon new
command.
Offline surface scan supported.
Self-test supported.
No Conveyance Self-test supported.
Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities: (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering
power-saving mode.
Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability: (0x01) Error logging supported.
General Purpose Logging supported.
Short self-test routine 
recommended polling time: ( 1) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time: ( 85) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME FLAG VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE UPDATED WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate 0x000f 064 057 006 Pre-fail Always - 106978770
3 Spin_Up_Time 0x0003 097 096 000 Pre-fail Always - 0
4 Start_Stop_Count 0x0032 100 100 020 Old_age Always - 0
5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct 0x0033 100 100 036 Pre-fail Always - 0
7 Seek_Error_Rate 0x000f 075 060 030 Pre-fail Always - 30649525
9 Power_On_Hours 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 451
10 Spin_Retry_Count 0x0013 100 100 097 Pre-fail Always - 0
12 Power_Cycle_Count 0x0032 100 100 020 Old_age Always - 156
194 Temperature_Celsius 0x0022 042 048 000 Old_age Always - 42
195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered 0x001a 064 057 000 Old_age Always - 106978770
197 Current_Pending_Sector 0x0012 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable 0x0010 100 100 000 Old_age Offline - 0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count 0x003e 200 200 000 Old_age Always - 0
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate 0x0000 100 253 000 Old_age Offline - 0
202 TA_Increase_Count 0x0032 100 253 000 Old_age Always - 0

SMART Error Log Version: 1
No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
No self-tests have been logged. [Use the smartctl -t option to run these.]

01:59:39-Disk passed SMART check.
01:59:39-********************************************************************************
smartctl version 5.26 Copyright (C) 2002-3 Bruce Allen
Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Device Model: ST3120026A
Serial Number: 5JS4VVAZ
Firmware Version: 8.54
Device is: In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is: 6
ATA Standard is: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2
Local Time is: Sat Jul 30 01:59:39 2005 UTC
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status: (0x82) Offline data collection activity was
completed without error.
Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.
Self-test execution status: ( 0) The previous self-test routine completed
without error or no self-test has ever 
been run.
Total time to complete Offline 
data collection: ( 430) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities: (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
Auto Offline data collection on/off support.
Suspend Offline collection upon new
command.
Offline surface scan supported.
Self-test supported.
No Conveyance Self-test supported.
Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities: (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering
power-saving mode.
Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability: (0x01) Error logging supported.
General Purpose Logging supported.
Short self-test routine 
recommended polling time: ( 1) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time: ( 85) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME FLAG VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE UPDATED WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate 0x000f 064 057 006 Pre-fail Always - 106978770
3 Spin_Up_Time 0x0003 097 096 000 Pre-fail Always - 0
4 Start_Stop_Count 0x0032 100 100 020 Old_age Always - 0
5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct 0x0033 100 100 036 Pre-fail Always - 0
7 Seek_Error_Rate 0x000f 075 060 030 Pre-fail Always - 30649525
9 Power_On_Hours 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 451
10 Spin_Retry_Count 0x0013 100 100 097 Pre-fail Always - 0
12 Power_Cycle_Count 0x0032 100 100 020 Old_age Always - 156
194 Temperature_Celsius 0x0022 042 048 000 Old_age Always - 42
195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered 0x001a 064 057 000 Old_age Always - 106978770
197 Current_Pending_Sector 0x0012 100 100 000 Old_age Always - 0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable 0x0010 100 100 000 Old_age Offline - 0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count 0x003e 200 200 000 Old_age Always - 0
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate 0x0000 100 253 000 Old_age Offline - 0
202 TA_Increase_Count 0x0032 100 253 000 Old_age Always - 0

SMART Error Log Version: 1
No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
No self-tests have been logged. [Use the smartctl -t option to run these.]

01:59:39-********************************************************************************
01:59:39-Disk B is not present - SMART check not run on disk B - remember disk B presence is set in the cfg file.
01:59:39-SMART DISK CHECK - COMPLETED
01:59:39-CALCULATING DISK USAGE & DISPLAY - START
01:59:41-disk status - started
01:59:41-disk status - version >>6<<
01:59:41-disk status - dtivo >>1<<
01:59:41-store space: rectype: >>103<<
01:59:41-stream size>>0<<
01:59:41-store space: rectype: >>203<<
01:59:41-stream size>>0<<
01:59:41-store space: rectype: >>204<<
01:59:41-stream size>>0<<
01:59:41-disk status - checkpoint #1
01:59:41-disk status - /Recording/DiskUsed/10
01:59:44-disk status - checkpoint #3
01:59:44-disk status - /Recording/DiskUsed/11
01:59:44-disk status - checkpoint #4
01:59:44-disk status - /DiskUsed
01:59:44-title >>TiVo_Attract_Loop<< | sel type >>8<<
01:59:44-state >>4<<
01:59:44-store space: rectype: >>8<<
01:59:44-stream size>>137856<<
01:59:44-title >>Catscratch<< | sel type >>1<<
01:59:44-state >>5<<
01:59:44-store space: rectype: >>102<<
01:59:44-stream size>>31744<<
01:59:44-title >>Baby Looney Tunes<< | sel type >>1<<
01:59:44-state >>5<<
01:59:44-store space: rectype: >>102<<
01:59:44-stream size>>545792<<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:59:44-state >><<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:59:44-state >><<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:59:44-state >><<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:59:44-state >><<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:59:44-state >><<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:59:44-state >><<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:59:44-state >><<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:59:44-state >><<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:59:44-state >><<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:59:44-state >><<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:59:44-state >><<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:59:44-state >><<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:59:44-state >><<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
01:59:44-Item Ignored - /DiskUsed - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
01:59:44-state >><<
01:59:44-disk status - checkpoint #5
01:59:46-disk status - checkpoint #6
01:59:46-disk status -recording in progress
01:59:46-title >>Danny Phantom<< | sel type >>1<<
01:59:46-store space: rectype: >>101<<
01:59:46-stream size>>524288<<
01:59:46-title >>Live<< | sel type >>8<<
01:59:46-store space: rectype: >>100<<
01:59:46-stream size>>262144<<
01:59:46-title >>Live<< | sel type >>8<<
01:59:46-store space: rectype: >>100<<
01:59:46-stream size>>262144<<


----------



## iankb

tivo-onion said:


> Can we get the same script to manually restart the eventswitcher after the mfscheck has run? How do you go about starting the eventswitcher? What does the eventswitcher actually do?


I don't know what the EventSwitcher actually does, or how to restart it. Typing 'EventSwitcher' at the command line will give a 'command not found' type of error. However, when it is stopped, it appears to hang and corrupt the GUI. Also, I wouldn't hold out much hope for any recordings that were in progress if a routine cron job were used to run Dailymail.

I suspect that stopping the EventSwitcher effectively stops any other TiVo processes that might conceivably update the MFS filesystem while the check is in progress. It's probably a thread-switching type of process that is used to synchronise all the TiVo-specific processes. I think that we would need to find somebody more 'au fait' with the TiVo's inner software workings before saying whether it is possible or not. I suspect that restarting the EventSwitcher without rebooting the system may not be possible, or may not leave a clean environment. Otherwise, I can't see why mfscheck wouldn't have restarted it itself.

It's also possible that starting it is one of those tasks (like noreddot) that doesn't work if run from within a script.


----------



## dmark1867

I rebooted and its working now!


----------



## tivo-onion

sanderton said:


> When trying to view last e-mail via the module, it's still looking in the old location:


Stuart,

it looks in 3 different places. It may have found an old dailymail.cfg file in your var/hack location and therefore expects to see the dailymail_jazz.tcl file there also. I suggest you delete or rename that old dailymail.cfg file and you should be fine,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

iankb said:


> I don't know what the EventSwitcher actually does, or how to restart it. Typing 'EventSwitcher' at the command line will give a 'command not found' type of error. However, when it is stopped, it appears to hang and corrupt the GUI. Also, I wouldn't hold out much hope for any recordings that were in progress if a routine cron job were used to run Dailymail.
> 
> I suspect that stopping the EventSwitcher effectively stops any other TiVo processes that might conceivably update the MFS filesystem while the check is in progress. It's probably a thread-switching type of process that is used to synchronise all the TiVo-specific processes. I think that we would need to find somebody more 'au fait' with the TiVo's inner software workings before saying whether it is possible or not. I suspect that restarting the EventSwitcher without rebooting the system may not be possible, or may not leave a clean environment. Otherwise, I can't see why mfscheck wouldn't have restarted it itself.
> 
> It's also possible that starting it is one of those tasks (like noreddot) that doesn't work if run from within a script.


This sounds way way way to complicated to start getting involved with. I think I will leave it to one side at present ;-) Cheers for explaining...

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

All,

I have tightened up the code for 0.38.7 Beta (Patch #2) and it is available for download. No major changes, just better structuring and commenting in the code.

http://www.deepinthejungle.com/Tivo/Downloads/Dailymail Jazz Install v0.38.7 Beta.zip

Enjoy - and let me know if there are any issues.

Also, in case any of you want to use your own images in an embedded email, I attach a PHP module that takes an argument of your image file name and outputs a base64 encoded image file for using with dailymail_jazz.tcl. Of course, you will need PHP installed to use this module.

cheers

Chris


----------



## 6022tivo

Chris, many thanks for your kind hard work. 

I have been running Dailymail for many months with no problems, but decided to "upgrade" to your latest version.

After setting my preferences in the cfg file, I really like the output. 

The new icons are nice, and the extra hyperlinks are great. I do have a couple of quickie questions.

The endpad options are confusing me as I am a little thick thinking today. 

Don't have the module installed in tivoweb, my endpad starts at startup with the following options "/var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 2 -e 10 -auto sugeq=on sugqual=40 "

I know it is 2 mins at start and 10 mins at end, but the other things I have forgotten, and do not know what they are to set the DM cfg options correctly??


Also have noticed the time at the top of the mail is a hour out... Does not really matter at my mail runs in the night, something to do with summer time probably??.

I don't fully understand the "Selection / Presentation Type Ignore List- What to Show?" section, but will have a proper read..

I always like to sort out conflicts, and have my daily mail set for 960 hours, but was not happy about the size of the email, but now I have the options of ignoring suggestions etc and this helps a great deal. I would probably like it to display the conflicts for the next 10 days but the to do for about 4 days ahead??

The cron reportings tells me that some items are to run daily, but they are not every day, just weekdays, is this easy to amend??

Also is it easy to include the current Now Showing List, with the delete boxes at the end.
Every day or two I go through this list and clear thinks out with tivoweb, it would be great if I could do this from a email.

Also the hyperlinks on the thumbs points to a module called thumbs?? I can not find this, but will have a search.

Also another hyperlink, points to handle_multi_events, but this throws up a blank page..

I think I may have to go away and read up a little more to get thinks right, but it looks great and I can not compliment you on the effort you have put in Chris.

Many Thanks


----------



## Fozzie

6022tivo said:


> ... but it looks great and I can not compliment you on the effort you have put in Chris.
> 
> Many Thanks


I'm sure you mean "... can not compliment you *enough* on the effort ..."


----------



## tivo-onion

Wow - lots of questions - I will try to address them all.



6022tivo said:


> The endpad options are confusing me as I am a little thick thinking today. Don't have the module installed in tivoweb, my endpad starts at startup with the following options "/var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 2 -e 10 -auto sugeq=on sugqual=40 ". I know it is 2 mins at start and 10 mins at end, but the other things I have forgotten, and do not know what they are to set the DM cfg options correctly??


The variables you need to set are most likely as follows:

3.1.9 - set endpadinstalled true
3.1.9.1 - set suggestioneq true 
3.1.9.2 - set everythingeq false
3.1.9.3 - set endpadstartpadmin 2
3.1.9.4 - set endpadendpadmin 10
3.3.3 - set endpadstatus true 
3.4.10 - set paddinggraphicsreq true

Variable 3.1.9.2 is more for those endpadplus users.

It looks like you have the endpad.tcl file in the /var/hack/ directory so you will not need to change any of the location settings.



6022tivo said:


> Also have noticed the time at the top of the mail is a hour out... Does not really matter at my mail runs in the night, something to do with summer time probably??.


The system should recognize the summer time, so this is a little strange. Where are you located? If all the times are out, you may want to consider manipulating the following variable:

2.1.5 - manualtzoffset



6022tivo said:


> I don't fully understand the "Selection / Presentation Type Ignore List- What to Show?" section, but will have a proper read..


You are talking about variable 3.1.18. This is more for those US users who have some strange recordings types that are not really programmes. These may be downloaded clips or highlights or some kind of daily data files. To avoid these being shown in the To Do list, you can define that they be ignored and not displayed in the email. If you are a UK tivo user then you really do not need to worry about this.



6022tivo said:


> I always like to sort out conflicts, and have my daily mail set for 960 hours, but was not happy about the size of the email, but now I have the options of ignoring suggestions etc and this helps a great deal. I would probably like it to display the conflicts for the next 10 days but the to do for about 4 days ahead??


You cannot do this at present. The whole email is driven by a single quantity of days value which drived the to do list and the conflict list. Something to think about for the future, but I am not planning to update at the moment. You could fiddle with the relevant procedures in the dailymail_jazz.tcl script if you feel confident. The easiest option would beto play with the "outputSection" procedure - for example you may want to replace the line:

if { [catch { set itemsFound [ gettodo $dmailHoursahead ] } fid] } {

with the following line:

if { [catch { set itemsFound [ gettodo 96 ] } fid] } {

and replace the line:

if { [catch { set itemsFound [ getconflicts $dmailHoursahead ] } fid] } {

with the following line:

if { [catch { set itemsFound [ getconflicts 240 ] } fid] } {

This probably should work - and hold you over until I get some time to add this capability.



6022tivo said:


> The cron reportings tells me that some items are to run daily, but they are not every day, just weekdays, is this easy to amend??


This must be a bug - best thing to do is forward me a copy of your log file at level there (as an attachment to your post) and I will take a look.



6022tivo said:


> Also is it easy to include the current Now Showing List, with the delete boxes at the end. Every day or two I go through this list and clear thinks out with tivoweb, it would be great if I could do this from a email.


No plans to do this just yet - probably a project for the future. It will would take a bit of time to add this in.



6022tivo said:


> Also the hyperlinks on the thumbs points to a module called thumbs?? I can not find this, but will have a search.


This is the LJ Thumbs module - only works for tivoweb and not tivowebplus. You can find it at:

http://www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/.



6022tivo said:


> Also another hyperlink, points to handle_multi_events, but this throws up a blank page..


You need to make sure that you have installed the handlemultievents.itcl file in your /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules directory and restart tivoweb. This should then work properly. Of course, make sure you can get to your tivoweb from externally to your firewall.

Hope this all makes sense,

cheers

Chris


----------



## 6022tivo

_it looks great and I can not compliment you on the effort you have put in Chris_

hehe, yep, you know what I was trying to say...

UK user. If the value in 2.1.5 is left blank, all the times in the cron bit etc are ok, if I change this value to 1, the times of the cron items are behind 1hr. 
But the time at the top of the email is still the same (1 hr behind) regardless of value in 2.1.5.

Endpad was set as you suggested, cheers.

I can not find the thumbs module at the link?? Maybe I am not trying hard enough?

Re the cron, below is a couple of items from the crontab so you can check out the launch days/times in case I have done something wrong.

_35 7 * * 1-5 /var/hack/bin/newtext2osd -s 30 -f 4 -b 6 -x 0 -y 0 -t "It is 0835, Please get ready for school" &

40 7 * * 1-5 /var/hack/bin/newtext2osd -s 30 -f 4 -b 6 -x 0 -y 0 -t "It is 0840, You should be leaving now" &

etc
etc

_

The 1-5 indicating Mon-Fri (I think)

Email indicates

The following hack applications are scheduled to run on your TiVo: 
Text2Screen (08:20 daily) 
Text2Screen (08:24 daily) 
Text2Screen (08:25 daily) 
Text2Screen (08:26 daily) 
Text2Screen (08:27 daily)

etc

Below is the log refering to the cron entry, the complete log is huge, but will add it as a attachment if really required.

_
16:07:21-this item is valid - not comment
16:07:21-minute parameter : >>45<<
16:07:21-hour parameter : >>7<<
16:07:21-day of month parameter : >>*<<
16:07:21-month parameter : >>*<<
16:07:21-day of week parameter : >>1-5/var/hack/bin/newtext2osd<<
16:07:21-checkpoint 001
16:07:21-timezone related hour adjustment : >>8<<
16:07:21-timezone related minute adjustment : >>45.0<<
16:07:21-hour parameter now : >>8<<
16:07:21-minute parameter now : >>45<<
16:07:21-checkpoint 006
16:07:21-checkpoint 007
16:07:21-checkpoint 008a
16:07:21-line : >><<
16:07:21-line : >>46 7 * * 1-5 /var/hack/bin/newtext2osd -s 45 -f 4 -b 6 -x 0 -y 0 -t "It is 0846, You are going to be LATE!!" &<<
16:07:21-permitted item found in line : >>newtext2osd<<
16:07:21-about to split cron line into parameter items
16:07:21-cron split successfully into individual items
16:07:21-this item is valid - not comment
16:07:21-minute parameter : >>46<<
16:07:21-hour parameter : >>7<<
16:07:21-day of month parameter : >>*<<
16:07:21-month parameter : >>*<<
16:07:21-day of week parameter : >>1-5<<
16:07:21-checkpoint 001
16:07:21-timezone related hour adjustment : >>8<<
16:07:21-timezone related minute adjustment : >>46.0<<
16:07:21-hour parameter now : >>8<<
16:07:21-minute parameter now : >>46<<
16:07:21-checkpoint 006
16:07:21-checkpoint 007
16:07:21-checkpoint 008a
16:07:21-line : >><<
16:07:21-line : >>47 7 * * 1-5 /var/hack/bin/newtext2osd -s 50 -f 4 -b 6 -x 0 -y 0 -t "It is 0847, You are going to be LATE!!" &<<
16:07:21-permitted item found in line : >>newtext2osd<<
16:07:21-about to split cron line into parameter items
16:07:21-cron split successfully into individual items
16:07:21-this item is valid - not comment
16:07:21-minute parameter : >>47<<
16:07:21-hour parameter : >>7<<
16:07:21-day of month parameter : >>*<<
16:07:21-month parameter : >>*<<
16:07:21-day of week parameter : >>1-5<<
16:07:21-checkpoint 001
16:07:21-timezone related hour adjustment : >>8<<
16:07:21-timezone related minute adjustment : >>47.0<<
16:07:21-hour parameter now : >>8<<
16:07:21-minute parameter now : >>47<<
16:07:21-checkpoint 006
16:07:21-checkpoint 007
16:07:21-checkpoint 008a
16:07:21-line : >><<
16:07:21-line : >>48 7 * * 1-5 /var/hack/bin/newtext2osd -s 55 -f 4 -b 6 -x 0 -y 0 -t "It is 0848, You are going to be LATE!!" &<<
16:07:21-permitted item found in line : >>newtext2osd<<
16:07:21-about to split cron line into parameter items
16:07:21-cron split successfully into individual items
16:07:21-this item is valid - not comment
16:07:21-minute parameter : >>48<<
16:07:21-hour parameter : >>7<<
16:07:21-day of month parameter : >>*<<
16:07:21-month parameter : >>*<<
16:07:21-day of week parameter : >>1-5<<
16:07:21-checkpoint 001
16:07:21-timezone related hour adjustment : >>8<<
16:07:21-timezone related minute adjustment : >>48.0<<
16:07:21-hour parameter now : >>8<<
16:07:21-minute parameter now : >>48<<
16:07:21-checkpoint 006
16:07:21-checkpoint 007
16:07:21-checkpoint 008a
16:07:21-line : >><<
16:07:21-line : >>49 7 * * 1-5 /var/hack/bin/newtext2osd -s 55 -f 4 -b 6 -x 0 -y 0 -t "It is 0849, You are going to be LATE!!" &<<
16:07:21-permitted item found in line : >>newtext2osd<<
16:07:21-about to split cron line into parameter items

_

Also, before I go, after SP2 in XP, outlook express does not load pictures into emails, but says "Some pictures have been blocked to help prevent the sender identifying your computer, click to see pictures. This is great for junk mails, but is a pain in the arse for tivo mail.

Is there a way of setting a rule to allow pictures from this sender??.


----------



## Fozzie

LJ's Thumbs module is here:

http://www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/tivoweb.html

(The previous link was to the Tivoweb Plus modules )


----------



## tivo-onion

6022tivo said:


> UK user. If the value in 2.1.5 is left blank, all the times in the cron bit etc are ok, if I change this value to 1, the times of the cron items are behind 1hr. But the time at the top of the email is still the same (1 hr behind) regardless of value in 2.1.5.


You must remember that the TiVo, and therefore the CRON works on GMT. We are currently GMT -1 (I think - get mixed up on this) because we are in british summertime. The CRON times will be an hour off what you have in crontab because of this. I do not know why the main time should be off though - that is strange. Please send me your full log at level 3 as a post attachment and I will take a look.



6022tivo said:


> I can not find the thumbs module at the link?? Maybe I am not trying hard enough?


Try: http://www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/tivoweb.html

or here for the actual download:

http://www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/ljtivo040201.zip



6022tivo said:


> Also, before I go, after SP2 in XP, outlook express does not load pictures into emails, but says "Some pictures have been blocked to help prevent the sender identifying your computer, click to see pictures. This is great for junk mails, but is a pain in the arse for tivo mail. Is there a way of setting a rule to allow pictures from this sender??.


Try using the embedded option for the images - this should work - set variable 2.2.8 - set embeddedimages true

cheers

Chris


----------



## Fozzie

tivo-onion said:


> You must remember that the TiVo, and therefore the CRON works on GMT. We are currently GMT -1 (I think - get mixed up on this)


We are currently on BST which is GMT +1


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> We are currently on BST which is GMT +1


Yeah - I know - its Sunday and v. late! Just sorted the problem with the module anyway - stupid bug! Just sorting our the CRON stuff and then will release,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

6022tivo said:


> UK user. If the value in 2.1.5 is left blank, all the times in the cron bit etc are ok, if I change this value to 1, the times of the cron items are behind 1hr.
> But the time at the top of the email is still the same (1 hr behind) regardless of value in 2.1.5.
> 
> Re the cron, below is a couple of items from the crontab so you can check out the launch days/times in case I have done something wrong.
> 
> 35 7 * * 1-5 /var/hack/bin/newtext2osd -s 30 -f 4 -b 6 -x 0 -y 0 -t "It is 0835, Please get ready for school" &
> 
> 40 7 * * 1-5 /var/hack/bin/newtext2osd -s 30 -f 4 -b 6 -x 0 -y 0 -t "It is 0840, You should be leaving now" &
> 
> The 1-5 indicating Mon-Fri (I think)


OK, this patch should fix the time and cron problems. Please try it out and let me know how you fair.

cheers

Chris


----------



## 6022tivo

Hey, nice quick work.

Fixed the time issue at the top of the emails.

Embedded images has fixed my OE problem.

Thumbs and all that now working with the modules installed.

Cron info now looks correct, fantastic. 
_Text2Screen (08:40 every weekday) 
Text2Screen (08:41 every weekday) 
Text2Screen (08:42 every weekday) 
Text2Screen (08:43 every weekday) 
_

Looking great.


----------



## tivo-onion

All,

Dailymail Jazz 0.38.7 Beta (Patch #3), which includes the time and cron fixes identified earlier in this thread, is available for download from the following location:

http://www.deepinthejungle.com/Tivo/Downloads/Dailymail Jazz Install v0.38.7 Beta.zip

Enjoy - and let me know if there are any issues.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Mike Laskey

Hi Chris,

Thanks very much for DailyMail. I've been running 0.35 for months on my own TiVo with no problems. Over the weekend I network-enabled a friend's TiVo, installed Cron (just from web download) and 0.37 of DailyMail.

It works fine when launched manually from the command line, and also works fine when launched via TivoWeb... but I can't get it to run from Cron.

I've checked Crontab and it's the same as my file. I adjust the times to test in a few minutes into the future and wait. When I view ps -aux for the task list I see the DailyMail task appear and then disappear immediately.

Do you have any advice or experience for things to check? By the way, I set the poolsize option in 0.37 to true since for 0.35 I have the manual workaround of Cron calling a parent script to set the poolsize before launching DailyMail.

Thanks for any help.
Mike.


----------



## tivo-onion

Mike Laskey said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Thanks very much for DailyMail. I've been running 0.35 for months on my own TiVo with no problems. Over the weekend I network-enabled a friend's TiVo, installed Cron (just from web download) and 0.37 of DailyMail.
> 
> It works fine when launched manually from the command line, and also works fine when launched via TivoWeb... but I can't get it to run from Cron.
> 
> I've checked Crontab and it's the same as my file. I adjust the times to test in a few minutes into the future and wait. When I view ps -aux for the task list I see the DailyMail task appear and then disappear immediately.
> 
> Do you have any advice or experience for things to check? By the way, I set the poolsize option in 0.37 to true since for 0.35 I have the manual workaround of Cron calling a parent script to set the poolsize before launching DailyMail.
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> Mike.


Did you check the dailymail log to see what it says in there?

You did call the dailymail_jazz shell script rather that the dailymail_jazz.tcl file directly didn't you. The cron line should be something like:

45 5 * * 0-6	/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &

The dailymail_jazz shell script automatically sets the pool size.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Fozzie

Are you also sure that you are setting the time in cron in GMT & not BST? e.g. if you want it to run at 1900hrs tonight, the cron entry should be 1800


----------



## Mike Laskey

Thanks, I'll try without the .tcl extension. I had originally set the poolsize option to false, and created a separate .tcl file to manually set the poolsize (like I have working for 0.35 on my TiVo) and had Cron configured to call THAT .tcl file instead. Works on my TiVo with 0.35 but not this other one with 0.37.

Mike.


----------



## Fozzie

Thanks for all the hard work on this, tivo-onion. I've just set up the latest version and all seems great except one small part; the cron section. It is not picking up that some of the entries I only run on certain days; it says daily against them. Looking at the log (attached), the day of week parameter is blank. (I am running patch 3)

Thanks again.


----------



## 6022tivo

is it because you have left two spaces between the * and the 1 ??


----------



## Fozzie

6022tivo said:


> is it because you have left two spaces between the * and the 1 ??


  Dammit, you're probably correct. It's always the most obvious things. Thanks :up:

Edit: Hmmm, took out the extra spaces and still the same?!


----------



## Fozzie

Just looked at the log for the email after I'd taken the extra spaces out of the crontab and dailymail is now picking up the day of the week parameter (5,1,1 & 1 for the 4 non-daily crontab entries) but still displaying 'daily' in the email.


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> Just looked at the log for the email after I'd taken the extra spaces out of the crontab and dailymail is now picking up the day of the week parameter (5,1,1 & 1 for the 4 non-daily crontab entries) but still displaying 'daily' in the email.


Yeah - looking at your problem report the current cron functionality was not adequate in the dailymail module. I have now updated it and I have tested it with your complex crontab - seems to work fine now. I have updated the main install on my web site - but I also attach the updated dailymail_jazz.tcl file here also for your convenience.

Let me know how it goes,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Fozzie

Perfect. Thanks Chris. (It'll be interesting to see what the times for dailymail change to when we're back to GMT; they should then display as 0550, 0650, 1650 & 1750, with the latter of each pair being the ones 'triggered because of local time being the same as GMT and thus me getting the emails at the same time, regardless of GMT or BST!)


----------



## managerxxx

Hi Chris

This is semi cosmetic but I'll mention it anyway....

I'm running the latest beta with the latest patched dailymail_jazz.tcl from above but I see the following:

The following hack applications are scheduled to run on your TiVo: 
DailyMail (07:55 Monday to) 
Safe Reboot (04:00 every 3 days) 

My Cron settings send an email EVERY day.

My crontab looks like this:

55 6 * * 1-7 /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &
00 3 */3 * * /var/hack/safereboot.tcl &

Should the dailymail entry in the scheduled hacks really say "Monday to" or is this an error due to DMJ picking up on a syntax error in my crontab.

Like I said - it's extremely minor but I thought I'd mention it all the same.


----------



## 6022tivo

hehe, I bet Chris wished he had never entered the cron section into the latest module...  

Why put 1-7, just put a *??

what is the /3, have not seen this before??, maybe a * instead of the 00 also??


----------



## tivo-onion

managerxxx said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> This is semi cosmetic but I'll mention it anyway....
> 
> I'm running the latest beta with the latest patched dailymail_jazz.tcl from above but I see the following:
> 
> The following hack applications are scheduled to run on your TiVo:
> DailyMail (07:55 Monday to)
> Safe Reboot (04:00 every 3 days)
> 
> My Cron settings send an email EVERY day.
> 
> My crontab looks like this:
> 
> 55 6 * * 1-7 /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &
> 00 3 */3 * * /var/hack/safereboot.tcl &
> 
> Should the dailymail entry in the scheduled hacks really say "Monday to" or is this an error due to DMJ picking up on a syntax error in my crontab.
> 
> Like I said - it's extremely minor but I thought I'd mention it all the same.


As far as I am aware "7" is not a valid "weekday". I believe that 0 = Sunday, 1 - Monday, etc., etc., 6 = Saturday. So your cron line should read 0-6 rather than 1-7. Alternatively, use a "*". The dailymail modules expects values of 0-6.

"*/3" in the "day of month" column means that this will run every 3 days - so this line is correct I believe.

cheers

Chris


----------



## managerxxx

Thanks for the quick reply. 

I'll be the first to admit to not being a unix guru but I think 7 is a valid option as I do get an email everyday using this syntax. I've searched google and it appears that generally in unix 0 and 7 are both valid and equate to Sunday (I can only guess this is also valid for the TIVO OS as I get an email on Sunday).

However, like I said, I'm not a unix man so will be the first to admit to barking up the wrong tree 

Thanks


----------



## tivo-onion

managerxxx said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit to not being a unix guru but I think 7 is a valid option as I do get an email everyday using this syntax. I've searched google and it appears that generally in unix 0 and 7 are both valid and equate to Sunday (I can only guess this is also valid for the TIVO OS as I get an email on Sunday).
> 
> However, like I said, I'm not a unix man so will be the first to admit to barking up the wrong tree
> 
> Thanks


You could possibly be right - typical unix / linux - why have one option when you can complicate things with two.

Just for you I have updated the dailymail_jazz.tcl module to cater for a "7" for a sunday. You can download this single module from this post. I have also updated the main install on my website,

enjoy,

cheers

Chris


----------



## managerxxx

Wow my very own patch!!! LOL 

Seriously though, thanks for the support that you're giving this app. I can confirm that this has resolved the issue.

Thanks again.


----------



## LeeK

Softail95 said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with "send a standard daily email" option in Tivoweb+? I get the same results if I try to send a customized one too. Dailymail _jazz works from cron, or if I type this at a bash prompt: /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz, but not from tivoweb calls. Here's what I get:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_extramail '' ''
> child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> "exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
> (procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> 
> I think I have everything where it should be for 0.38.4 beta... Nothing gets logged and I'm stumped...


I'm running "jazzed dailymail v0.38.7 Beta (3 August 2005)" which works great from CRON and from the command line (as described above) but whenever I click on "Send Standard Daily Mail" or "Send Cutomised Daily Mail" from within TW I get the same error message as above.

I've looked through the posts here but couldn't find if anyone actually managed to solve the problem...

Any ideas?

Many thanks in advance,

Lee


----------



## Softail95

LeeK said:


> I'm running "jazzed dailymail v0.38.7 Beta (3 August 2005)" which works great from CRON and from the command line (as described above) but whenever I click on "Send Standard Daily Mail" or "Send Cutomised Daily Mail" from within TW I get the same error message as above.
> 
> I've looked through the posts here but couldn't find if anyone actually managed to solve the problem...
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> 
> Lee


I have this problem as well. A fix would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## tivo-onion

LeeK said:


> I'm running "jazzed dailymail v0.38.7 Beta (3 August 2005)" which works great from CRON and from the command line (as described above) but whenever I click on "Send Standard Daily Mail" or "Send Cutomised Daily Mail" from within TW I get the same error message as above.
> 
> I've looked through the posts here but couldn't find if anyone actually managed to solve the problem...
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> 
> Lee


I am presuming that you have the modules in the /var/hack/dailymail directory? If so, do you have an old dailymail.cfg file in the /var/hack directory? If so, you should remove it and try again,

cheers

Chris


----------



## LeeK

tivo-onion said:


> I am presuming that you have the modules in the /var/hack/dailymail directory? If so, do you have an old dailymail.cfg file in the /var/hack directory? If so, you should remove it and try again,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Hi & thanks for the feedback.

I've had a look and the only dailymail files at all are all in /var/hack/dailymail. Interestingly (or not!) if I do an ls -l daily* from / I do not get any files returned. Same from /var. If I do the same from /var/hack I get a list of files... BUT these are actually in a subdirectory /var/hack/dailymail !

Not sure if it's relevant to the problem or not 

Also (not sure of the relevance) but I used to have an install of version 0.30 which I think was Sandertons version - maybe tere's some left over files from this causing an issue?

Thanks in advance for any advice and btw, GREAT MODULE !! :up:


----------



## tivo-onion

LeeK said:


> I'm running "jazzed dailymail v0.38.7 Beta (3 August 2005)" which works great from CRON and from the command line (as described above) but whenever I click on "Send Standard Daily Mail" or "Send Cutomised Daily Mail" from within TW I get the same error message as above.
> 
> I've looked through the posts here but couldn't find if anyone actually managed to solve the problem...
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> 
> Lee


I am actually really confused as to why this error occurs. The code that seems to cause this crash is as follows:



Code:


if {[catch {
		if { $hoursahead == 0 || $hoursahead == "" } {  
			exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1;
		} else {
			exec $preshell $command $hoursahead > $postcommand 2>&1;
		}
   	 }]} {
        	
        	puts $chan [html_table_start "" "Error ocurred when attempting to send e-mail!" "COLSPAN=2"]
    		puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/logs/dailymail_jazz.log/" "View daily status e-mail generation log for debugging info?"]]]
    		puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/manage_dailymail" "Back to daily status e-mail menu?"]]]
    		puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/" "Back to main menu?"]]]
    		puts $chan [html_table_end]
    		puts $chan [html_end]	
        	
    	} else {
	
		puts $chan [html_table_start "" "Daily status e-mail sent!" "COLSPAN=2"]
		if { $htmlfilerequired } {
			puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/viewdailymail/" "View most recent generated daily status e-mail?"]]]
		}
		puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/logs/dailymail_jazz.log/" "View daily status e-mail generation log?"]]]
		puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/manage_dailymail" "Back to daily status e-mail menu?"]]]
		puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/" "Back to main menu?"]]]
		puts $chan [html_table_end]
		puts $chan [html_end]
	}

given that the code in question is surrounded by a "catch {}" function, this module should not actually be able to crash here. Does anyone have any insight as to how the itcl module is actually able to crash here. Maybe if we can answer that question it may help solve the overall problem here,

thanks for any assistance,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

LeeK said:


> 've had a look and the only dailymail files at all are all in /var/hack/dailymail. Interestingly (or not!) if I do an ls -l daily* from / I do not get any files returned. Same from /var. If I do the same from /var/hack I get a list of files... BUT these are actually in a subdirectory /var/hack/dailymail !


No problem here - by performing a "ls -l daily*" you are performing a file list of a subdirectory starting "daily". The result is valid,

cheers

Chris


----------



## LeeK

Okay, done some more digging....

Not sure why but my dailymail_jazz.tcl file (in /var/hack/dailymail) seems to have M at the end of each line.

I've checked other files such as dailymail.cfg (which I've edited to death  ) and these do not have the same end of lie characters.

I've re-downloaded v0.38.7 and FTP'd dailymail_jazz.tcl onto my TiVo - I've done this both in Binary and ascii & both times the file ends up with the end of line characters.

I'm using a terminal session on Mac OSX so its basically a Unix session.

Not even sure if this may be causing the problem but who knows??


----------



## tivo-onion

LeeK said:


> Okay, done some more digging....
> 
> Not sure why but my dailymail_jazz.tcl file (in /var/hack/dailymail) seems to have M at the end of each line.
> 
> I've checked other files such as dailymail.cfg (which I've edited to death  ) and these do not have the same end of lie characters.
> 
> I've re-downloaded v0.38.7 and FTP'd dailymail_jazz.tcl onto my TiVo - I've done this both in Binary and ascii & both times the file ends up with the end of line characters.
> 
> I'm using a terminal session on Mac OSX so its basically a Unix session.
> 
> Not even sure if this may be causing the problem but who knows??


Not sure about these Ms - however, if the module is running fine from cron and command line call, then it is probably ok.

I attach a dummy dailymail_jazz.tcl module with nothing but a couple of comments in. Could you temporarily replace your module with this, and try and send a custom mail. Of course, no custom email will actually be sent - but I just want to see if there is still a crash - I need to find out if the crash is being caused by the itcl or the tcl module. If you could let me know the results,

cheers

Chris


----------



## LeeK

tivo-onion said:


> I attach a dummy dailymail_jazz.tcl module with nothing but a couple of comments in. Could you temporarily replace your module with this, and try and send a custom mail. Of course, no custom email will actually be sent - but I just want to see if there is still a crash - I need to find out if the crash is being caused by the itcl or the tcl module. If you could let me know the results,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


hi Chris,

Done the test as mentioned above - replaced dailymail_jazz.tcl, did a full re-load of TW and selected "Send Daily Standard Daily Mail" from the "Manage Daily Mail" menu.

This is what I got 

*INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_extramail '' ''
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

*

Interestingly enough, if run from a Telnet session the log generated consists of the messages from the dummy dailymail_jazz.tcl module - as you expected. Just doesn't seem to work from the TW menu


----------



## iankb

LeeK said:


> Not sure why but my dailymail_jazz.tcl file (in /var/hack/dailymail) seems to have M at the end of each line.


It's actually Control-M (^M), which is the carriage-return character (hex 0x0D). It's because you've edited the file on a PC, which uses a carriage-return/line-feed sequence as a line terminator. Linux only uses a line-feed, so displays the extra character but, usually, with no ill-effect.


----------



## Heuer

I seem to recall Windows telnet also puts a carriage return character in automatically unless you disable it. I had this problem when trying to change a password in nic_config_airnet - refused to accept it until I reconfigured Telnet, although for the life of me I cannot recall how I did it.


----------



## Softail95

I'm running jazzed dailymail v0.38.4 Beta (29 Mar 2005). I have no problems with extraneous characters in any of the dailymail files, but I get the following whenever I try to manually generate a dailymail. It only works from a command line or from cron... I checked and I dont have any leftover dailymail files in /var/hack-- everything is in /var/hack/dailymail.

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_custommail '' 'set "optmsg" "This daily email was generated manually through TiVoWeb.";set "recipient" "";set "recipient2" "";set "recipient3" "";set "hoursahead" "96";set "submit" "Send Email";'
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command $hoursahead > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_custommail" line 32)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"

--cut here--


----------



## Softail95

Heuer said:


> I seem to recall Windows telnet also puts a carriage return character in automatically unless you disable it. I had this problem when trying to change a password in nic_config_airnet - refused to accept it until I reconfigured Telnet, although for the life of me I cannot recall how I did it.


I use JGSofts Editpad Lite editor on the windows side. It never screws with the chars. Then I FTP binary to/from the Tivo. Never had a problem since I started doing it this way.


----------



## LeeK

iankb said:


> It's actually Control-M (^M), which is the carriage-return character (hex 0x0D). It's because you've edited the file on a PC, which uses a carriage-return/line-feed sequence as a line terminator. Linux only uses a line-feed, so displays the extra character but, usually, with no ill-effect.


The interesting thing being that I don't actually have a PC! I'm using a Mac running OSX so in effectits running Unix. I've also been careful not to edit the file on the Mac but just use a terminal session to FTP the file to TiVo and then use JOE to edit if required.

The dailymail_jazz.tcl file always seems to end up with the ^M 's - and it doesn't seem to matter if I FTP in binary or ASCI mode. Yet the dailymail.cfg file (which was FTP'd to the TiVo in the same way) does not have any ^M's...

Very odd! But, that said, as you mentioned I'm not too sure its causing any problems as the dailymail seems to work fine if called from a TELNET session - just not from the TW menu option. Possibly the ^m's are a bit of a red herring - however bizare their appearance seems to be....


----------



## LeeK

Softail95 said:


> I'm running jazzed dailymail v0.38.4 Beta (29 Mar 2005). I have no problems with extraneous characters in any of the dailymail files, but I get the following whenever I try to manually generate a dailymail. It only works from a command line or from cron... I checked and I dont have any leftover dailymail files in /var/hack-- everything is in /var/hack/dailymail.


Chris aka TiVo-Onion has been really helpful on this one. He's posted a dummy Dailymail_jazz.tcl file to try and trace the problem (see an earlier post from me about 2 or 3 posts up the thread).

Keep an eye on this thread in case he manages to crack it!!


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> Not sure about these Ms - however, if the module is running fine from cron and command line call, then it is probably ok.
> 
> I attach a dummy dailymail_jazz.tcl module with nothing but a couple of comments in. Could you temporarily replace your module with this, and try and send a custom mail. Of course, no custom email will actually be sent - but I just want to see if there is still a crash - I need to find out if the crash is being caused by the itcl or the tcl module. If you could let me know the results,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


My results:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_extramail '' ''
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## LeeK

Just a wild stab in the dark... I wondered if this error with trying to get dailymail to run from the TiVoWeb menu was something to do with incorrect permissions?

Here's a listing from my /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules directrory - can anyone compare with theirs for persmissions?

*Bash /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules #ls -l
total 595
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 130338 Oct 5 2004 00ui.itcl
-rw-r--r-- 1 0 1000 130337 Feb 23 2004 00ui.itcl~
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 1000 6309 Aug 7 20:34 controlpadding.itcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 1000 4328 Jul 31 21:55 displaytext.itcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 1000 32493 Jul 28 19:01 folders.itcl
drwxr-sr-x 2 0 1000 1024 Aug 4 19:37 graphics
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 1000 15480 Aug 3 21:47 grid_1v01.itcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 1000  13493 Aug 7 20:34 handlemultievents.itc
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 20521 Feb 23 2004 index.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 15538 Feb 23 2004 info.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 22357 Feb 23 2004 logos.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 1900 Feb 23 2004 logs.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 8174 Feb 23 2004 mail.itcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 1000 13106 Aug 7 20:34 managedailymail.itcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 1000 25538 Jul 29 20:00 manrec.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 4423 Feb 23 2004 mfsbrowser.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 11095 Feb 23 2004 phone.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 8687 Feb 23 2004 resources.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 27834 Feb 23 2004 sched.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 9085 Feb 23 2004 screen.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 16750 Feb 23 2004 search.itcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 1000 4836 Aug 4 19:08 senddailymail.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 1107 Feb 23 2004 theme.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 2435 Feb 23 2004 tvres-2.0.res
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 3440 Feb 23 2004 tvres-2.5.res
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 3440 Feb 23 2004 tvres-3.0.res
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 1000 755 Aug 7 21:06 viewdailymail.itcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 1000 745 Aug 4 19:09 viewdailymail.itcl~
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 1000 1867 Aug 4 19:09 viewhtml.itcl
-rw-rw-r-- 1 1000 1000 12138 Feb 23 2004 webremote.itcl
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 1000 30731 Jul 28 18:51 wishlists.itcl
Bash /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules #
Bash /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules #*

TIA,

Lee


----------



## iankb

Since the itcl files are include files, they don't need execute permissions.


----------



## tivo-onion

iankb said:


> Since the itcl files are include files, they don't need execute permissions.


I would have thought it more likely that this is a problem with the execute permissions on the files in the /var/hack/dailymail directory.

Please make sure that you have performed a chmod 755 * in the /var/hack/dailymail directory.

Given the errors occuring when running the dummy module earlier, it seems either to be a problem with the tivoweb itcl file, or a problem with permissions on the dailymail tcl files.

I attach another debugging module. Please upload it to your /var/hack/dailymail-tcl/modules directory and chmod 755 it. Then restart tivoweb via the web interface and request a standard daily mail.

The screen should show "please wait...." and then a couple of exec strings. Please let me know what these are.

cheers

Chris


----------



## 6022tivo

Looking at the thread, it appears to affect people using TWP, and not TW. Fine with my TW.


----------



## LeeK

6022tivo said:


> Looking at the thread, it appears to affect people using TWP, and not TW. Fine with my TW.


Just about to do the test - but for info I'm on plain standard 1.9.4 TiVoWeb not 
TivoWeb+ ...

Watch this space!


----------



## Softail95

LeeK said:


> Just about to do the test - but for info I'm on plain standard 1.9.4 TiVoWeb not
> TivoWeb+ ...
> 
> Watch this space!


I am running TWP. I can test in about 3 hours when I get home.


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> I am running TWP. I can test in about 3 hours when I get home.


In 3 hours I will be fast asleep ;-)


----------



## tivo-onion

Is there any reason that TWP would have problems with the "exec" command? 

Are there any TWP experts out there who could tell me what would have changed between TWP and TW that would make this an issue area?

cheers

Chris


----------



## LeeK

tivo-onion said:


> Please make sure that you have performed a chmod 755 * in the /var/hack/dailymail directory.


Done...



tivo-onion said:


> I attach another debugging module. Please upload it to your /var/hack/dailymail-tcl/modules directory and chmod 755 it. Then restart tivoweb via the web interface and request a standard daily mail.
> 
> The screen should show "please wait...." and then a couple of exec strings. Please let me know what these are.


Done & I get exactly the same error msg as before & the log is empty. I've also done a CHMOD 755 * on /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules for good measure.

The msg I'm getting is...

*INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_extramail '' ''
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--*

There's clearly something very odd going on here as its not getting to the code you're expecting. If run from a TELNET session and I try to view the log via TW I get the following...

*/var/log/dailymail_jazz.log/

------welcome to the dummy jazzed dailymail program - starting

------completed the dummy jazzed dailymail program - thanks for your custom

*


----------



## tivo-onion

LeeK said:


> Done...
> 
> Done & I get exactly the same error msg as before & the log is empty. I've also done a CHMOD 755 * on /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules for good measure.
> 
> The msg I'm getting is...
> 
> *INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_extramail '' ''
> child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> "exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
> (procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--*
> 
> There's clearly something very odd going on here as its not getting to the code you're expecting. If run from a TELNET session and I try to view the log via TW I get the following...
> 
> */var/log/dailymail_jazz.log/
> 
> ------welcome to the dummy jazzed dailymail program - starting
> 
> ------completed the dummy jazzed dailymail program - thanks for your custom
> 
> *


yes, this is strange. the log you show is from the old dummy module - probably from when you ran it before!

I attach a another module with the actual exec commands commented out. Humour me and try it for me,

cheers

Chris


----------



## LeeK

Chris, 

Nope, same error message. In your earlier post you said to the test modules into /var/hack/dailymail-tcl/modules .... I assume you meant /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules ?

I really appreciate you help on this - but at this stage would I be better off keeping my dailymail.cfg file - which took me a while to get right  - and try to do a "clean" install?

In which case do you have a list of files I should be looking to remove or am I just hoping that this will solve the problem?

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## LeeK

Bearing in mind I was really quite happy (understatement! ) with the daily email working via cron and I wasn't too bothered about being able to request one via TW is there an easy way to remove the Request Standard Dailymail & Custom Dailymail from the TW menus?


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> I would have thought it more likely that this is a problem with the execute permissions on the files in the /var/hack/dailymail directory.
> 
> Please make sure that you have performed a chmod 755 * in the /var/hack/dailymail directory.
> 
> Given the errors occuring when running the dummy module earlier, it seems either to be a problem with the tivoweb itcl file, or a problem with permissions on the dailymail tcl files.
> 
> I attach another debugging module. Please upload it to your /var/hack/dailymail-tcl/modules directory and chmod 755 it. Then restart tivoweb via the web interface and request a standard daily mail.
> 
> The screen should show "please wait...." and then a couple of exec strings. Please let me know what these are.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


I tested that module:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_extramail '' ''
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> yes, this is strange. the log you show is from the old dummy module - probably from when you ran it before!
> 
> I attach a another module with the actual exec commands commented out. Humour me and try it for me,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


and I tested this module:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_extramail '' ''
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> and I tested this module:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_extramail '' ''
> child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> "exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
> (procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


This cannot possibly be correct - I have commented out the "exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1" lines in the extramail procedure, so it should be impossible to get this error!

Are you sure you copied accross the correct module to the tivo?

cheers

Chris


----------



## LeeK

Chris,

Just re-downloaded your latest moded managedailymail.itcl, FTP'd to the TiVo, CHMOD 755, checked that there are no other managedailymail.itcl files anywhere on TiVo, did a FULL re-load of TW. On clicking on Send Standard Daily Mail from within Manage Daily Mail menu option I still get....

*INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_extramail '' ''
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

*

If you've any other ideas before I try to do a complete clean install I'd be grateful !

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## 6022tivo

LeeK said:


> Bearing in mind I was really quite happy (understatement! ) with the daily email working via cron and I wasn't too bothered about being able to request one via TW is there an easy way to remove the Request Standard Dailymail & Custom Dailymail from the TW menus?


Edit the TCL module file and # comment out the last line regarding registering the module. The data in the module will still load and be called when needed, it will just not display in the menu.

I have now done this to loads of ym modules so it displays great on my PDA. Have also shortened the names of the ones I do use.


----------



## LeeK

6022tivo said:


> Edit the TCL module file and # comment out the last line regarding registering the module. The data in the module will still load and be called when needed, it will just not display in the menu.
> 
> I have now done this to loads of ym modules so it displays great on my PDA. Have also shortened the names of the ones I do use.


Excellent! Many thanks for the info - I'm not really up to writig my own scripts yet but commenting out the odd line even I can manage! 

My menu in TW looks much less busy & now only has modules that I can get to work 

Many thanks also to Chris (TiVnion) for all his help in trying to get me sorted. I will (one day) get around to doing a clean install but in the mean time I now at least have a working system, with some great modules written by the people on this forum.

Kind Regards,

Lee


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> This cannot possibly be correct - I have commented out the "exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1" lines in the extramail procedure, so it should be impossible to get this error!
> 
> Are you sure you copied accross the correct module to the tivo?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Yes. I checked the directory and the size is different than the original. I did a CAT command and saw the lines where you put in the ## there (lines 290 and 292). (Those were the only execs I could see that were commented out. )

I did a full reload, then Manage Daily Email, then Send a Standard Email, then I got this after a pause:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_extramail '' ''
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## alanjrobertson

Hi folks

Just upgraded from v.0.36 (yep, Jan '05 ) to v.0.38.8. As far as I can tell I've done things correctly - I've installed to /var/hack/dailymail (I already had the previous version here, but have overwritten it), have chmod'd to 755, etc.

However when I try to run it I quickly get it stopping with an error. The log file (below) doesn't seem to give any clear reason as to what went wrong - everything seems fine up to that point. The manage daily mail option in TW also seems to be working fine.

Any help much appreciated (I've attached my dailymail.cfg for reference)

Cheers

Alan



Code:


------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.38.8 Beta (10 August 2005) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------started at 00:12:25 (debugging times specified in gmt)

00:12:25-compiled image name list: >>tivologo.jpg tivo-ok.jpg tivo-broken.jpg phone-ok.jpg phone-broken.jpg disk-ok.jpg disk-broken.jpg full-disk-ok.jpg full-disk-broken.jpg padding-ok.jpg padding-broken.jpg email-ok.jpg tv-ok.jpg tv-broken.jpg spaceguage-end.jpg spaceguage-low-green.jpg spaceguage-mid-amber.jpg spaceguage-high-red.jpg spaceguage-mid-empty.jpg spaceguage-end.jpg explicitthumbup1.gif explicitthumbup2.gif explicitthumbup3.gif explicitthumbdown1.gif explicitthumbdown2.gif explicitthumbdown3.gif impliedthumbup1.gif impliedthumbup1.gif impliedthumbup2.gif impliedthumbdown2.gif impliedthumbdown3.gif impliedthumbdown1.gif predictedthumbup1.gif predictedthumbup1.gif predictedthumbup2.gif predictedthumbdown2.gif predictedthumbdown3.gif predictedthumbdown1.gif unsetthumbs.gif endpadnorecord.gif thermometer.gif message.gif delete.gif updatethumbs.gif thumbboxblank.gif trackerblocker.gif spaceguage-other-grey.jpg suggestion.gif space-exclaim.gif startpadding.gif endpadding.gif space-added-back.gif delete-for-room.gif flashing-exclaim.gif new-episode.jpg season-pass.jpg spaceguage-info.jpg unblockme.gif blockme.gif<<
00:12:25-GLOBAL VARIABLE DEFINITION - COMPLETED
00:12:25-MEMORY FREEPAGES ADJUSTMENT - COMPLETED
00:12:25-commence fooling tivoweb modules
00:12:25-completed fooling tivoweb modules
00:12:25-completed other preperation


----------



## dogsbody

alanjrobertson said:


> Just upgraded from v.0.36 (yep, Jan '05 ) to v.0.38.8. As far as I can tell I've done things correctly - I've installed to /var/hack/dailymail (I already had the previous version here, but have overwritten it), have chmod'd to 755, etc.


 Did you overwrite everything!? including using the new config file etc.?


----------



## alanjrobertson

yes - I updated the config file to the new version and then edited it to pick out the options I wanted (see attachment in previous post). There don't seem to be any internal server errors, so I don't think there were any problems with the FTP or chmods.

Alan


----------



## alanjrobertson

OK, I'm making some progress now. Cron had tried to run things last night and for some reason the errorlog displayed a little bit more info after it had run it compared to me doing it manually. It particular, it showed:


Code:


05:00:03-completed other preperation
can't read "recipient2": no such variable
while executing
"set originalrecipient2 $recipient2"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 555)

I had taken out the recipient2 and recipient3 lines from the cfg file as I didn't need them - it appears that they instead need to stay in, just with blank settings.

I then tried again - this time a mail was generated, but never arrived. When I go to view the dailymail it looks fine (apart from an error in the ToDo list, but this was because I hadn't noticed the flag for the tracker module - I've now set it to false) however on viewing the log (see att.) there are a couple of bits in particular that I don't understand. There is a line that says


Code:


externallogging (4) = true
opt (1) = 3
errorInfo (357) = can't read "http://86.132.202.89/cgi-bin/[email protected]o.uk&tivoname=Main&localtime=Wed, 17 Aug 13:48&softver=0.38.8 Beta&softreldate=10 August 2005&softdebuglvl=3&hoursreq=48&tivosoftver=2&tivomod=0&tivoman=Thompson/RCA&tivoopt=UK/PAL&tivosrone=1&tivouk=1": variable is array
while executing

 and then earlier on in the log I noticed


Code:


12:48:21-FAKE DNS SERVICE MODULE - STARTED
12:48:21-domain passed in : >>deepinthejungle.servehttp.com<<
12:48:22-ip passed out : >>86.132.202.89<<
12:48:22-FAKE DNS SERVICE MODULE - FINISHED

 - I couldn't see any reference to this URL in the cfg file. Full log attached.


----------



## dogsbody

I have a strange one here I am afraid! The latest DailyMail works like a charm and is set to mail me every day at 6:20am. Most days it works fine but every now and then I don't get a mail. On those days I check the log and everything looks fine apart from this extra line...


> 12:04:04-EMAIL NOT SENT BECAUSE THERE IS NO ALERT DISCOVERED!


... I can re-request the DailyMail through TiVoWeb and it still won't send giving the same log entry.

If however I reboot the Tivo or just wait until the next day then everything works fine!! 

Oh and no I don't have "alertonlyemail" turned on 

You can see my config file HERE and log file HERE

TYIA, Dan


----------



## alanjrobertson

A few little qns 


Hmm - cron seems to have mysteriously done the trick again! (see earlier post) - checked my e-mail this morning and a DailyMail had arrived. I hadn't changed any other settings and there was still that same error in the log {errorInfo (357) = can't read "http://86.132.202.89...etc.} - any ideas?
now I've got it working (hopefully consistently!) I was wondering if it would be possible at all to get the *Now Playing* list added as an optional section to the list - e.g., users could pick (a) no list (b) list currently recorded user programmes (together with their green/yellow dots showing how long they'll be kept for) and (c) list currently recorded user programmes _plus_ TiVo suggestions. 
Would this be possible?
Re. the multi-thumb-delete option in the To-Do list - I was looking at 3.4.7 in the config (see below). From reading this it appears that this is an option to have the action button repeated on every row - presumably if it's set to false there should be just one action button somewhere. However I don't seem to have any action button - I've got the thumbs drop downs and the delete checkboxes next to each line, but nothing to action them - is this expected behaviour?


Code:


## (3.4.7) Multi-Thumb-Delete Repeat Action Button?
##         For the multi-delete and multi-thumb-update capability, if you would like to have the 
##         actions button repeated every seperator row then set to true, else set to false.
set multirepeat false


Thanks,

Alan


----------



## Fozzie

alanjrobertson said:


> Re. the multi-thumb-delete option in the To-Do list - I was looking at 3.4.7 in the config (see below). From reading this it appears that this is an option to have the action button repeated on every row - presumably if it's set to false there should be just one action button somewhere. However I don't seem to have any action button - I've got the thumbs drop downs and the delete checkboxes next to each line, but nothing to action them - is this expected behaviour?


You should see a small thumb pointing to the right, and a small cross at the top of the thumbs rating columns and select boxes columns (at the very right of the To Do list). The setting above puts the icons on each day separator (not each row) instead of just at the very top of the list.

What is slightly confusing is that the icons don't appear clickable i.e. the cursor doesn't change when hovering, however, you can click on them. This is probably a small bug that would be worth tivo-onion fixing.


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> I attach a another module with the actual exec commands commented out. Humour me and try it for me,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Chris,

Hope I'm not being a pest, but I'd be eager to try anything else you can think of to help solve this problem. It nags at me that I can't "Resend updated email for 48, 96, 144, 192 or 240 hours ahead", or send the email from TW+, etc... I now know I'm not the only one with the problem so it is either something Leek and I both did wrong installing/configuring or and environmental thing, or a bug, etc... I realize that this must not be high on your list, but I'm willing to help in any way I can....


----------



## alanjrobertson

Ahh - excellent, thanks Fozzie - it now makes sense! I agree, it was the non-clickable appearance of these icons that made me just ignore them. It works perfectly when I click on them 

Thanks

Alan


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> You should see a small thumb pointing to the right, and a small cross at the top of the thumbs rating columns and select boxes columns (at the very right of the To Do list). The setting above puts the icons on each day separator (not each row) instead of just at the very top of the list.
> 
> What is slightly confusing is that the icons don't appear clickable i.e. the cursor doesn't change when hovering, however, you can click on them. This is probably a small bug that would be worth tivo-onion fixing.


This is a wierd one - I have tried everything to try and make this image seem to be clickable, but it will not behave in that way. I think it is the way that MS Outlook and some other email clients handle forums - because this image is actualy a button in a form! Sorry, however you should see a handy hover-over message when you position the arrow over the graphic!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> Chris,
> 
> Hope I'm not being a pest, but I'd be eager to try anything else you can think of to help solve this problem. It nags at me that I can't "Resend updated email for 48, 96, 144, 192 or 240 hours ahead", or send the email from TW+, etc... I now know I'm not the only one with the problem so it is either something Leek and I both did wrong installing/configuring or and environmental thing, or a bug, etc... I realize that this must not be high on your list, but I'm willing to help in any way I can....


It is kind of defeating me this one! I will have another crack at it tomorrow and over the weekend. I wll probably need you to run some more test modules though!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

alanjrobertson said:


> There is a line that says
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> externallogging (4) = true
> opt (1) = 3
> errorInfo (357) = can't read "http://86.132.202.89/cgi-bin/[email protected]o.uk&tivoname=Main&localtime=Wed, 17 Aug 13:48&softver=0.38.8 Beta&softreldate=10 August 2005&softdebuglvl=3&hoursreq=48&tivosoftver=2&tivomod=0&tivoman=Thompson/RCA&tivoopt=UK/PAL&tivosrone=1&tivouk=1": variable is array
> while executing


This is nothing to worry about - the module just runs a catalogue of all variables that have not been unset at the end of its execution to assist me with any memory tidy-up. The error shown will have been "caught" and is not important.



alanjrobertson said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 12:48:21-FAKE DNS SERVICE MODULE - STARTED
> 12:48:21-domain passed in : >>deepinthejungle.servehttp.com<<
> 12:48:22-ip passed out : >>86.132.202.89<<
> 12:48:22-FAKE DNS SERVICE MODULE - FINISHED


This section is just part of the external logging function - you can switch it off in the config file. This just allows some collection of statistics regarding the running of the module.

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

alanjrobertson said:


> there was still that same error in the log {errorInfo (357) = can't read "http://86.132.202.89...etc.} - any ideas?


As per earlier post, this is just part of a variable cataloging process - just ignore!



alanjrobertson said:


> would be possible at all to get the *Now Playing* list added as an optional section to the list - e.g., users could pick (a) no list (b) list currently recorded user programmes (together with their green/yellow dots showing how long they'll be kept for) and (c) list currently recorded user programmes _plus_ TiVo suggestions. Would this be possible?


It is on the list of things to do - but is failry lowish priority. It will be a fairly big job to add it in - will hopefully get around to it in the next 3-4 weeks.



alanjrobertson said:


> However I don't seem to have any action button - I've got the thumbs drop downs and the delete checkboxes next to each line, but nothing to action them - is this expected behaviour?


I think this one was answered earlier.


----------



## tivo-onion

dogsbody said:


> I have a strange one here I am afraid! The latest DailyMail works like a charm and is set to mail me every day at 6:20am. Most days it works fine but every now and then I don't get a mail. On those days I check the log and everything looks fine apart from this extra line...
> ... I can re-request the DailyMail through TiVoWeb and it still won't send giving the same log entry.
> 
> If however I reboot the Tivo or just wait until the next day then everything works fine!!
> 
> Oh and no I don't have "alertonlyemail" turned on
> 
> You can see my config file HERE and log file HERE
> 
> TYIA, Dan


I will take a look at this bug - however it would be useful if you could set logging to level 3 so I can see the finer level of detail about why the email is not being sent!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

alanjrobertson said:


> I had taken out the recipient2 and recipient3 lines from the cfg file as I didn't need them - it appears that they instead need to stay in, just with blank settings.


Yeah, you should never delete any variables from the config file, as all of them get tested at some point in the module. Deleting variables will have a 99% chance of causing an error in the module at some point! Just set them to blank or the defined default value!

cheers

Chris


----------



## alanjrobertson

Hehe - thanks for that mega-post of responses there, Chris! (sorry half of them seemed to be related to my ramblings!). Makes things much clearer though - I'll happily ignore the deepinthejungle/IP thing now (I've set the logging level back to 1 anyway so won't be troubled by it )

Ahh - I now see the little pop-up that appears when hovering over the form buttons - I'd just never hovered over them before 

Great to hear Now Playing is in the pipeline - I don't have a TV attached to my TiVo (I've got Turbonet, etc. ) so it'd be particularly useful for me. Fully understand it may take a while though - thanks for working on it though.

Have learnt my lesson now re. deleting variables - never again, I promise 

Cheers

Alan


----------



## gerti

I installed v0.38.8. Very cool! It is mostly working, but all dates are some months in the past. Seems the automated timezone detection code does something weird. Here the relevant log output:

16:32:47-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - START.
16:32:47-TiVo Model : >>3<<.
16:32:47-TiVo Manufacturer : >>Philips<<.
16:32:47-TiVo Type : >>DirecTiVo<<.
16:32:47-TiVo Software version : >>6.2-01-2-301<<.
16:32:47-TiVo : >>Series 2<<.
16:32:47-Cleaned Up TiVo Software version : >>6.2<<.
16:32:47-More than 1 tuner found - 'To Do' Endpad functionality set OFF : >>2<<.
16:32:47-Is TiVo UKTiVo? : >>0<<.
16:32:47-Is TiVo Direct TiVo : >>1<<.
16:32:47-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - COMPLETED.
16:32:47-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - START
16:32:47-External TZ_GMT_OFFSET environment variable has not been set - No override occurred : >>-21600<<.
16:32:47-Daylightsavings : >><<.
16:32:47-Timezone offset after additional change : >>-21600<<.
16:32:47-Daylightsavings after possible change: >>2<<.
16:32:47-tzoffset : >>-77756400<<
16:32:47-Timezone offset after application of daylighsavings: >>-77756400<<.
16:32:47-System time part #1: >>Thu Aug 18 16:32:48 UTC 2005<<.
16:32:48-System time part #2: >>Thu Aug 18 16:32:48 2005<<.
16:32:48-System time part #3: >>1124382768<<.
16:32:48-System time part #4: >>1124382768<<.
16:32:48-System time part #5: >>0<<.
16:32:48-tzoffset : >>-77756400<<
16:32:48-Identified time zone offset : >>-77756400<<.
16:32:48-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - COMPLETED
16:32:48-INCLUDING TiVoWeb MODULES - START.

Any ideas? For now I'll try the manualtzoffset configuration, but ideally the code would just do the right thing so manualtzoffset does not have to be adjusted for DST...

Gerd


----------



## tivo-onion

gerti said:


> I installed v0.38.8. Very cool! It is mostly working, but all dates are some months in the past. Seems the automated timezone detection code does something weird. Here the relevant log output:
> 
> 16:32:47-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - START.
> 16:32:47-TiVo Model : >>3<<.
> 16:32:47-TiVo Manufacturer : >>Philips<<.
> 16:32:47-TiVo Type : >>DirecTiVo<<.
> 16:32:47-TiVo Software version : >>6.2-01-2-301<<.
> 16:32:47-TiVo : >>Series 2<<.
> 16:32:47-Cleaned Up TiVo Software version : >>6.2<<.
> 16:32:47-More than 1 tuner found - 'To Do' Endpad functionality set OFF : >>2<<.
> 16:32:47-Is TiVo UKTiVo? : >>0<<.
> 16:32:47-Is TiVo Direct TiVo : >>1<<.
> 16:32:47-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - COMPLETED.
> 16:32:47-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - START
> 16:32:47-External TZ_GMT_OFFSET environment variable has not been set - No override occurred : >>-21600<<.
> 16:32:47-Daylightsavings : >><<.
> 16:32:47-Timezone offset after additional change : >>-21600<<.
> 16:32:47-Daylightsavings after possible change: >>2<<.
> 16:32:47-tzoffset : >>-77756400<<
> 16:32:47-Timezone offset after application of daylighsavings: >>-77756400<<.
> 16:32:47-System time part #1: >>Thu Aug 18 16:32:48 UTC 2005<<.
> 16:32:48-System time part #2: >>Thu Aug 18 16:32:48 2005<<.
> 16:32:48-System time part #3: >>1124382768<<.
> 16:32:48-System time part #4: >>1124382768<<.
> 16:32:48-System time part #5: >>0<<.
> 16:32:48-tzoffset : >>-77756400<<
> 16:32:48-Identified time zone offset : >>-77756400<<.
> 16:32:48-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - COMPLETED
> 16:32:48-INCLUDING TiVoWeb MODULES - START.
> 
> Any ideas? For now I'll try the manualtzoffset configuration, but ideally the code would just do the right thing so manualtzoffset does not have to be adjusted for DST...
> 
> Gerd


I think I have figured out why non GMT people are suffering with this - I am compiling a fix at present!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

All,

here is a patched dailymail_jazz.tcl module that includes what I hope will be fixes for both the non-GMT time offset (tzoffset) problems, and any problems people are having with the alert-only option kicking in when it has not been requested. Please could those of you that are affected install and test it for me! It also now hides the left-over variable cataloging, as that is only really required for the development process.

This module should work with the latest 0.38.7 install, but to achieve the full functionality it provides (which mainly include the ability to handle dynamic IP home sites) you will need to install the 0.38.8 version as a baseline which is currently available on my web site (see my signature!) and then install this patched version.

cheers

Chris


----------



## dogsbody

tivo-onion said:


> I will take a look at this bug - however it would be useful if you could set logging to level 3 so I can see the finer level of detail about why the email is not being sent!


Oops, sorry about that! I have just updated the links with the log at level 3


----------



## tivo-onion

dogsbody said:


> Oops, sorry about that! I have just updated the links with the log at level 3


Yeah - the patched file above should now fix this problem!

cheers

Chris


----------



## dogsbody

Sorry! I should have read that better!!

Thank you again


----------



## gerti

dailymail_jazz 0.38.8.p1 took care of the timezone problem for me. I set the manualtzoffset back to blank and run dailymail_jazz, all times are correct. Thanks Chris!!!

Now I guess my only nitpick would be the 1000px wide output, which is a bit wide for my mail window.

Gerd


----------



## tivo-onion

gerti said:


> dailymail_jazz 0.38.8.p1 took care of the timezone problem for me. I set the manualtzoffset back to blank and run dailymail_jazz, all times are correct. Thanks Chris!!!
> 
> Now I guess my only nitpick would be the 1000px wide output, which is a bit wide for my mail window.
> 
> Gerd


That width is updateable in the config file - (3.1.15) Width Of Program Bar?

cheers

Chris


----------



## gerti

> That width is updateable in the config file - (3.1.15) Width Of Program Bar?


(Note: The current cfg file uses 3.1.15 twice (Width Of Program Bar/What defines used space))

I must not be getting this. _The width of the program bar in percent._ It is set to 100, which I figured would use 100% of the width of the window, in standard html manner. Yet the output contains things like:

table width="1000" (second table in the output), as well as several 'width: 750px;' and a 'width: 850px;' in the styles. No '100%' anywhere in the html output...

Gerd


----------



## tivo-onion

gerti said:


> (Note: The current cfg file uses 3.1.15 twice (Width Of Program Bar/What defines used space))
> 
> I must not be getting this. _The width of the program bar in percent._ It is set to 100, which I figured would use 100% of the width of the window, in standard html manner. Yet the output contains things like:
> 
> table width="1000" (second table in the output), as well as several 'width: 750px;' and a 'width: 850px;' in the styles. No '100%' anywhere in the html output...
> 
> Gerd


The HTML output of the email is generated by the module, as is the stylesheet!

The email uses a maximum width as standard - i.e. 100%. This is a fixed width (usually about 1000px) and one that is deemed the best width to display the email information appropriately. However, you may reduce the width from the standard (i.e. 100%) to a smaller amount (prehaps 75%) if you are using a lower resolution screen or unforgiving email client. This will reduce the overall width of the email and the HTML tables within. Various email clients don't seem to react well to using a 100% width definition in the actual HTML, so a fixed width was used intead for stability.

So, if you find the "3.1.15 - Width Of Program Bar" variable and reduce its value to 75 from 100, you should see difference in the width of the generated email,

I will fix the duplication of variable id's in a later release.

hope this helps,

cheers

Chris


----------



## paulhlee

I have an HDTivo running version 3.1.5f, normal hacks. Running the latest dailymail beta 38.8.p1. My problem is that in the section that is supposed to display what hacks are scheduled to run, I get the following error:

Error When Generating Status List - See Log - syntax error in _expression "newh + 24"

I searched but did not find anyone else having this problem with CRON - although there are many other CRON issues noted in the thread. I've attached the html file, the log file, the cfg file, and my cron file. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## tivo-onion

paulhlee said:


> I have an HDTivo running version 3.1.5f, normal hacks. Running the latest dailymail beta 38.8.p1. My problem is that in the section that is supposed to display what hacks are scheduled to run, I get the following error:
> 
> Error When Generating Status List - See Log - syntax error in _expression "newh + 24"
> 
> I searched but did not find anyone else having this problem with CRON - although there are many other CRON issues noted in the thread. I've attached the html file, the log file, the cfg file, and my cron file. Any help will be appreciated.


Well done, you have found a previously undetected bug! I will sort this out in the next minor release in the next few days! Hopefully you can hold on until then!

cheers

Chris


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> Well done, you have found a previously undetected bug! I will sort this out in the next minor release in the next few days! Hopefully you can hold on until then!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


This may be the same thing... I installed the new beta with the patch. I am US CDT, so my gmt offset should be -5. I have always run with setmanualoffset="". I used to get:

The following hack applications are scheduled to run on your TiVo:

* MovieSort (3:30AM daily)
* TrackerUpdate (4:AM every days)
* Rsync (4:15AM daily)
* Rsync (4:25AM daily)
* DailyMail (5:AM daily)

With the new beta I and setmanualoffset="" I get:

The following hack applications are scheduled to run on your TiVo:

* MovieSort (-2:30AM daily)
* TrackerUpdate (-1:0AM daily)
* Rsync (-1:15AM daily)
* Rsync (-1:25AM daily)
* DailyMail (0:0AM daily)

I have experimented with different values for setmanualoffset such as "-5", "-4", "-3", -2", etc, but I can't get it to produce the right times.....


----------



## Softail95

Softail95 said:


> This may be the same thing... I installed the new beta with the patch. I am US CDT, so my gmt offset should be -5. I have always run with setmanualoffset="". I used to get:
> 
> The following hack applications are scheduled to run on your TiVo:
> 
> * MovieSort (3:30AM daily)
> * TrackerUpdate (4:AM every days)
> * Rsync (4:15AM daily)
> * Rsync (4:25AM daily)
> * DailyMail (5:AM daily)
> 
> With the new beta I and setmanualoffset="" I get:
> 
> The following hack applications are scheduled to run on your TiVo:
> 
> * MovieSort (-2:30AM daily)
> * TrackerUpdate (-1:0AM daily)
> * Rsync (-1:15AM daily)
> * Rsync (-1:25AM daily)
> * DailyMail (0:0AM daily)
> 
> I have experimented with different values for setmanualoffset such as "-5", "-4", "-3", -2", etc, but I can't get it to produce the right times.....


More info: If I set the setmanualoffset to -5 it acts the same as if set it to "" so its actually computing the irght offset and the problem must be downstream of that....


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> More info: If I set the setmanualoffset to -5 it acts the same as if set it to "" so its actually computing the irght offset and the problem must be downstream of that....


Could you make your log available to me at level 3

cheers

Chris


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> Could you make your log available to me at level 3
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Silly of me not to hae already done that...... Here it is:


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> More info: If I set the setmanualoffset to -5 it acts the same as if set it to "" so its actually computing the irght offset and the problem must be downstream of that....





paulhlee said:


> I get the following error:
> 
> Error When Generating Status List - See Log - syntax error in _expression "newh + 24"
> 
> I searched but did not find anyone else having this problem with CRON - although there are many other CRON issues noted in the thread. I've attached the html file, the log file, the cfg file, and my cron file. Any help will be appreciated.


This patch should fix these issues. I have increased logging in pertinent areas, so if you still have problems with the cron releated times, then please send me your level 3 logging output for my further perusal.

Let me know how it goes!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

tivo-onion said:


> It is kind of defeating me this one! I will have another crack at it tomorrow and over the weekend. I wll probably need you to run some more test modules though!


Softail95,

OK - had another think about this tivoweb related problem!

I have edited two modules:

(1) dailymail_jazz shell script - please replace the existing file in /var/hack/dailymail directory and perform a chmod 755 on it.
(2) managedailymail.itcl tivoweb module - please replace the existing file in the /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules directory, perform a chmod 755 on it, and restart tivoweb to register the module.

Then go into tivoweb and try and send a dailymail from the interface.

Let me know what happens,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> This patch should fix these issues. I have increased logging in pertinent areas, so if you still have problems with the cron releated times, then please send me your level 3 logging output for my further perusal.
> 
> Let me know how it goes!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Same results in the dailymail, but the log is larger. Here it is:


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> Softail95,
> 
> OK - had another think about this tivoweb related problem!
> 
> I have edited two modules:
> 
> (1) dailymail_jazz shell script - please replace the existing file in /var/hack/dailymail directory and perform a chmod 755 on it.
> (2) managedailymail.itcl tivoweb module - please replace the existing file in the /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules directory, perform a chmod 755 on it, and restart tivoweb to register the module.
> 
> Then go into tivoweb and try and send a dailymail from the interface.
> 
> Let me know what happens,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Same results:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_extramail '' ''
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Let me know if there is anything I can do to gather info....


----------



## paulhlee

> Originally Posted by Softail95
> More info: If I set the setmanualoffset to -5 it acts the same as if set it to "" so its actually computing the irght offset and the problem must be downstream of that....





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by paulhlee
> I get the following error:
> 
> Error When Generating Status List - See Log - syntax error in _expression "newh + 24"
> 
> I searched but did not find anyone else having this problem with CRON - although there are many other CRON issues noted in the thread. I've attached the html file, the log file, the cfg file, and my cron file. Any help will be appreciated.





> This patch should fix these issues. I have increased logging in pertinent areas, so if you still have problems with the cron releated times, then please send me your level 3 logging output for my further perusal.
> 
> Let me know how it goes!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Now it's not even running the script. Some syntax error in the tcl is my guess, but as I looked through it nothing jumped out at me. I've attached the logfile.


----------



## vertigo235

Is there a maximum limit I should use for TIVOSH_POOLSIZE? 

I'm still getting reboots because mine isn't big enough...

I guess I could move my hours down from 120 though.


----------



## vertigo235

Does embedding the images take up a bunch more memory?


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> Same results:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_extramail '' ''
> child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> "exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
> (procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--
> 
> Let me know if there is anything I can do to gather info....


Softail95,

ho ho - now I know for an absolute fact that you are not running the new module here because the new module I provided last night does not even have that line of code in it. I have triple and quadruple checked the code, but the line of code:

exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1

has been removed and replaced with something that looks much different. Feel free to examine it yourself! I am 100% certain that there is a flaw in your FTP process or you are not running what you think you are running! You need to check this out,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> Softail95,
> 
> ho ho - now I know for an absolute fact that you are not running the new module here because the new module I provided last night does not even have that line of code in it. I have triple and quadruple checked the code, but the line of code:
> 
> exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1
> 
> has been removed and replaced with something that looks much different. Feel free to examine it yourself! I am 100% certain that there is a flaw in your FTP process or you are not running what you think you are running! You need to check this out,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Chris,

It's working now. I'm so sorry to have caused you so much work. You are right, of course. I examined the tivoweb modules directory and found a senddailymail.itcl, which says it is designed to work with dailymail_jazz.tcl v.0.22 and a viewdailymail.itcl which says it is designed to work with dailymail_jazz.tcl v.0.24. I did not see these in the modules you shipped with 3.8, so I ftped them off and deleted them. I did a full reload and the tivoweb dailymail generation worked great after that.


----------



## Softail95

Softail95 said:


> Same results in the dailymail, but the log is larger. Here it is:


latest tz offset section from log. Should tzoffset be getting set to -18000?

3:56:35-System time part #1: >>Mon Aug 22 13:56:35 UTC 2005<<.
13:56:35-System time part #2: >>Mon Aug 22 13:56:35 2005<<.
13:56:35-System time part #3: >>1124718995<<.
13:56:35-System time part #4: >>1124718995<<.
13:56:35-System time part #5: >>0<<.
13:56:35-about to formally set tzoffset
13:56:35-STARTING GET_TZOFFSET MODULE 
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #1 
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - mfstz = >>2<<
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - dst = >>2<<
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - value was not overrided!
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #2b 
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - tz = >>-6<<
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #3 
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #4 
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - date = >>22 1 8 13 56<<
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - dom = >>22<<
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - dow = >>1<<
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - month = >>8<<
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - hour = >>13<<
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - min = >>56<<
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #5b 
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #5bi 
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - dlsval = >>1<<
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #6 
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #9 
13:56:35-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #10 
13:56:35-tzoffset : >>-18000<<
13:56:35-COMPLETED GET_TZOFFSET MODULE 
13:56:35-tzoffset value before finalization >>-18000<<
13:56:35-Identified time zone offset : >>-18000<<.
13:56:35-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - COMPLETED


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> latest tz offset section from log. Should tzoffset be getting set to -18000?


-18000 seconds is GMT - 5 hrs. This obviously includes any saylight savings effects, which it looks like is an hour. This looks good I think!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> Chris,
> 
> It's working now. I'm so sorry to have caused you so much work. You are right, of course. I examined the tivoweb modules directory and found a senddailymail.itcl, which says it is designed to work with dailymail_jazz.tcl v.0.22 and a viewdailymail.itcl which says it is designed to work with dailymail_jazz.tcl v.0.24. I did not see these in the modules you shipped with 3.8, so I ftped them off and deleted them. I did a full reload and the tivoweb dailymail generation worked great after that.


Fantastic!


----------



## tivo-onion

vertigo235 said:


> Is there a maximum limit I should use for TIVOSH_POOLSIZE?
> 
> I'm still getting reboots because mine isn't big enough...
> 
> I guess I could move my hours down from 120 though.


I am working on some serious smartening up of the code to increase performance and reduce memory usage. I hope to have something out in the next few days that should blow these memory problems out of the water.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> -18000 seconds is GMT - 5 hrs. This obviously includes any saylight savings effects, which it looks like is an hour. This looks good I think!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


It also seems to be parsing crontab correctly:

13:57:01-line : >>30 8 * * * /var/hack/moviesort.tcl > /var/hack/log/moviesort 2>&1<<
13:57:01-permitted item found in line : >>moviesort.tcl<<
13:57:01-about to split cron line into parameter items
13:57:01-before tab and space manipulation: >>30 8 * * * /var/hack/moviesort.tcl > /var/hack/log/moviesort 2>&1<<
13:57:01-after tab and space manipulation: >>30 8 * * * /var/hack/moviesort.tcl > /var/hack/log/moviesort 2>&1<<
13:57:01-cron split successfully into individual items
13:57:01-this item is valid - not comment
13:57:01-minute parameter : >>30<<
13:57:01-hour parameter : >>8<<
13:57:01-day of month parameter : >>*<<
13:57:01-month parameter : >>*<<
13:57:01-day of week parameter : >>*<<
13:57:01-checkpoint 001
13:57:01-offsethours >>-5<<
13:57:01-offsetminutes >>0.0<<
13:57:01-timezone related hour adjustment : >>3<<
13:57:01-timezone related minute adjustment : >>30.0<<
*13:57:01-hour parameter now : >>3<<
13:57:01-minute parameter now : >>30<<* correct!!!
13:57:01-checkpoint 006
13:57:01-checkpoint 007
13:57:01-checkpoint 008a

How does it get to be MovieSort (-2:30AM daily)??? The -5 gets applied again somewhere?


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> It also seems to be parsing crontab correctly:
> 
> 13:57:01-line : >>30 8 * * * /var/hack/moviesort.tcl > /var/hack/log/moviesort 2>&1<<
> 13:57:01-permitted item found in line : >>moviesort.tcl<<
> 13:57:01-about to split cron line into parameter items
> 13:57:01-before tab and space manipulation: >>30 8 * * * /var/hack/moviesort.tcl > /var/hack/log/moviesort 2>&1<<
> 13:57:01-after tab and space manipulation: >>30 8 * * * /var/hack/moviesort.tcl > /var/hack/log/moviesort 2>&1<<
> 13:57:01-cron split successfully into individual items
> 13:57:01-this item is valid - not comment
> 13:57:01-minute parameter : >>30<<
> 13:57:01-hour parameter : >>8<<
> 13:57:01-day of month parameter : >>*<<
> 13:57:01-month parameter : >>*<<
> 13:57:01-day of week parameter : >>*<<
> 13:57:01-checkpoint 001
> 13:57:01-offsethours >>-5<<
> 13:57:01-offsetminutes >>0.0<<
> 13:57:01-timezone related hour adjustment : >>3<<
> 13:57:01-timezone related minute adjustment : >>30.0<<
> *13:57:01-hour parameter now : >>3<<
> 13:57:01-minute parameter now : >>30<<* correct!!!
> 13:57:01-checkpoint 006
> 13:57:01-checkpoint 007
> 13:57:01-checkpoint 008a
> 
> How does it get to be MovieSort (-2:30AM daily)??? The -5 gets applied again somewhere?


I have found the problem! Fixing it now! It was being added again in a less sophisticated manner for people who had yankspeak set to true!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

All,

I think I have fixed the CRON and time offset problems now. I have also attempted to address the issue of performance and memory usage. The only module changed so far is the dailymail_jazz.tcl module - please install it in /var/hack/dailymail and chmod 755 it before using.

The module is v0.38.8 Patch 3, but should work with later v0.38.7 versions.

Please let me know if it does the job!

cheers

Chris


----------



## vertigo235

tivo-onion said:


> I am working on some serious smartening up of the code to increase performance and reduce memory usage. I hope to have something out in the next few days that should blow these memory problems out of the water.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


That would be awesome, I was having trouble getting it to work with the shell script last night. So I just set it for 92 hours, and crossed my fingers.

The Dailymail executed great from cron this morning and I received an email from both TiVo's, so it seems to work fine from cron, and that's all that really matters.


----------



## paulhlee

> All,
> 
> I think I have fixed the CRON and time offset problems now. I have also attempted to address the issue of performance and memory usage. The only module changed so far is the dailymail_jazz.tcl module - please install it in /var/hack/dailymail and chmod 755 it before using.
> 
> The module is v0.38.8 Patch 3, but should work with later v0.38.7 versions.
> 
> Please let me know if it does the job!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Excellent. This patch seems to have fixed my problem with reading the cron file. All looks good so far!


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> All,
> 
> I think I have fixed the CRON and time offset problems now. I have also attempted to address the issue of performance and memory usage. The only module changed so far is the dailymail_jazz.tcl module - please install it in /var/hack/dailymail and chmod 755 it before using.
> 
> The module is v0.38.8 Patch 3, but should work with later v0.38.7 versions.
> 
> Please let me know if it does the job!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Sweet. Everything is perfect.:

The following hack applications are scheduled to run on your TiVo:

* MovieSort (3:30AM daily)
* TrackerUpdate (4:00AM daily)
* Rsync (4:15AM daily)
* Rsync (4:25AM daily)
* DailyMail (5:00AM daily)

Looks better than ever.......


----------



## tivo-onion

Fantastic news on the Patch 3 front. Please continue to keep me updated on any problems over the next few days. I have eliminated all "global" variables from the script, a big job, so I would be surprised if there are not one of twominor transposition bugs in there. In terms of "speed", on my TiVo the performance has increased by approximately 40%. I have also been more dudicious about clearing down variables and have done some tidying up of code. Please be patient if we have the odd bug or two.

On an alternate note, I would like 3 volunteers (existing users of v0.38.7 or above) who are interested in the "to do" list as part of the dailymail, who would be willing to do some testing over the next few days for me. If you are interested, please volunteer on this thread only (not PM) and I will then contact you via PM to send you files. Only 3 volunteers please, so first come first serve - although I would like at least one version 3 or above user in that group - please please tell me your version number!

Thanks for your assistance in this matter,

cheers

Chris


----------



## cashew1970

You can count me in if you like ??


----------



## Fozzie

Count me in - UK SA 2.5.5.


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> Fantastic news on the Patch 3 front. Please continue to keep me updated on any problems over the next few days. I have eliminated all "global" variables from the script, a big job, so I would be surprised if there are not one of twominor transposition bugs in there. In terms of "speed", on my TiVo the performance has increased by approximately 40%. I have also been more dudicious about clearing down variables and have done some tidying up of code. Please be patient if we have the odd bug or two.
> 
> On an alternate note, I would like 3 volunteers (existing users of v0.38.7 or above) who are interested in the "to do" list as part of the dailymail, who would be willing to do some testing over the next few days for me. If you are interested, please volunteer on this thread only (not PM) and I will then contact you via PM to send you files. Only 3 volunteers please, so first come first serve - although I would like at least one version 3 or above user in that group - please please tell me your version number!
> 
> Thanks for your assistance in this matter,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


I'd like to try it out for you!

10:00:05-TiVo Model : >>0<<.
10:00:05-TiVo Manufacturer : >>Sony<<.
10:00:05-TiVo Type : >>StandAlone<<.
10:00:05-TiVo Software version : >>3.0-01-1-010<<.
10:00:05-TiVo : >>Series 1<<.
10:00:05- setuptz identified : >>2<<.
10:00:05- daylightsavings identified : >>2<<.
10:00:05-Cleaned Up TiVo Software version : >>3.0<<.
10:00:05-Just 1 tuner found - 'To Do' Endpad functionality set ON : >>1<<.
10:00:05-Is TiVo UKTiVo? : >>0<<.
10:00:05-Is TiVo Direct TiVo : >>0<<.


----------



## tivo-onion

Excellent: Softail95, Fozzie & cashew1970 are my three volunteers then. I will PM you the code ASAP. You will have to replace the following files:

- dailymail_jazz
- dailymail_jazz.tcl
- dailymail.cfg
- managedailymail.itcl
- handlemultievents.itcl

as a minimum. You will need to reconfigure your config file based on the new one - sorry - but things, including overall numbering have changed.

Do all the usual, chmodding and restaring etc.

Please let me know how it goes, and I am interested both in bugs/errors and in any additional functionality you would like to see to make it the bee's knees!

cheers

Chris


----------



## vertigo235

hmm for some reason my tofo list on my series 1 dtivo was cut short this morning with patch 3. 

I'm running it again right now.


----------



## vertigo235

Ok I still had the problem, so I guess maybe there is a problem with patch 3.

Here is a zip of my log and html file.

http://www.lnyc.org/dm.zip


----------



## vertigo235

hmm 

Error When Generating To Do List - See Log - can't read "organize_word": no such variable

?


----------



## tivo-onion

vertigo235 said:


> hmm
> 
> Error When Generating To Do List - See Log - can't read "organize_word": no such variable
> 
> ?


Typo - here is the fix in patch 4,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> Excellent: Softail95, Fozzie & cashew1970 are my three volunteers then.
> 
> Please let me know how it goes, and I am interested both in bugs/errors and in any additional functionality you would like to see to make it the bee's knees!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Looks good. New "now showing" section looks very good. Everything else seems to working as well as in patch 3.8.3... Is there anything specific that you want me to test, or any doc you want me to send you?

One other thing that has been nagging me... When I click on any thumbs to update them, I get a 404 screen from TW+. I may be missing a module. This problem happened in patch 3.8.3, too...


----------



## cashew1970

Just Installing.... will this be for me too???


----------



## tivo-onion

cashew1970 said:


> Just Installing.... will this be for me too???


Patch 4 is for all people! However, if you are testing the version with now showing functionality (details PMed to you) then this is not for you - the "now showing" version does not have this problem!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> Looks good. New "now showing" section looks very good. Everything else seems to working as well as in patch 8... Is there anything specific that you want me to test, or any doc you want me to send you?
> 
> One other thing that has been nagging me... When I click on any thumbs to update them, I get a 404 screen from TW+. I may be missing a module. This problem happened in patch 8, too...


Cannot see why you would be getting this error. Prehaps it is to do with the dynamic ip stuff. Try setting the (2.3.4.1) External IP Setting Required variable to false (i.e. set externalipsetting false), and see if this makes any difference. Do the other links work OK to your tivoweb work OK? Are you sure that you have the handlemultievents.itcl module in place in your tivoweb-tcl/modules directory? Maybe send me your generated HTML document for me to take a look at!

In terms of testing, just let it run for the next few days and make sure it is working ok. Also, if there is any functionality missing that you would quite fancy in this area then let me know,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

vertigo235 said:


> Does embedding the images take up a bunch more memory?


Yes - avoid image embedding if you are struggling with tivo reboots and core memory dumps,

cheers

Chris


----------



## cashew1970

Chris....

On the beta... there seems to be an issue with the multi delete from the Now Showing...

The list comes up with TivoWeb.... but message that gele faile failed.... Not sure if this is yours or not....

One other thing that would be nice, is to change the colour of each of the listings so that they are defined when scrolling (I.e use the blue/grey for the To Do.... and a Light purple for the Now Showing)

Cheers for all the hard work


----------



## tivo-onion

cashew1970 said:


> Chris....
> 
> On the beta... there seems to be an issue with the multi delete from the Now Showing...
> 
> The list comes up with TivoWeb.... but message that gele faile failed.... Not sure if this is yours or not....
> 
> One other thing that would be nice, is to change the colour of each of the listings so that they are defined when scrolling (I.e use the blue/grey for the To Do.... and a Light purple for the Now Showing)
> 
> Cheers for all the hard work


Cashew,

can you make sure you copied the new handlemultievents.itcl file into your /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules directory, chmod 755'ed it and then did a restart/reload of tivoweb prior to testing this functionality. The old module would have failed, but the new one in the zip you downloaded should work ok,

let me know,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

cashew1970 said:


> One other thing that would be nice, is to change the colour of each of the listings so that they are defined when scrolling (I.e use the blue/grey for the To Do.... and a Light purple for the Now Showing)


Do you mean each table in a solid colour, or alternate lines in each table in different colours?

cheers

Chris


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> Cannot see why you would be getting this error. Prehaps it is to do with the dynamic ip stuff. Try setting the (2.3.4.1) External IP Setting Required variable to false (i.e. set externalipsetting false), and see if this makes any difference. Do the other links work OK to your tivoweb work OK? Are you sure that you have the handlemultievents.itcl module in place in your tivoweb-tcl/modules directory? Maybe send me your generated HTML document for me to take a look at!
> 
> In terms of testing, just let it run for the next few days and make sure it is working ok. Also, if there is any functionality missing that you would quite fancy in this area then let me know,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


I keep externalipsetting=false. No difference in thumb update operation either way. Other links work ok. For example I can delete a scheduled recording from todo with no problem. I have attached a zip of the latest html.

Should there be a thumbs.itcl in TW+ modules directory, or is that routine part of another module? I have no thumbs.itcl....


----------



## Softail95

cashew1970 said:


> Chris....
> 
> One other thing that would be nice, is to change the colour of each of the listings so that they are defined when scrolling (I.e use the blue/grey for the To Do.... and a Light purple for the Now Showing)
> 
> Cheers for all the hard work


I like this idea. Anything to make it easier to navigate a long email and know where you are.....


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> Also, if there is any functionality missing that you would quite fancy in this area then let me know,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


It would be nice if I could choose the sorting of the output of "Now Showing"....


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> I keep externalipsetting=false. No difference in thumb update operation either way. Other links work ok. For example I can delete a scheduled recording from todo with no problem. I have attached a zip of the latest html.
> 
> Should there be a thumbs.itcl in TW+ modules directory, or is that routine part of another module? I have no thumbs.itcl....


Now I know why, the thumbs update module is not available for TW+. It capitalizes on a module provided by LJ, and it does not work on TW+ - you will have to use standard TW if you want that functionality, and then download LJ's updated modules,

apologies - the dailymail module should not provide the link for TW+ users, including the multi-thumb update functionality.

Did you set the (2.1.1) variable - set tivowebplususer false

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

tivo-onion said:


> Now I know why, the thumbs update module is not available for TW+. It capitalizes on a module provided by LJ, and it does not work on TW+ - you will have to use standard TW if you want that functionality, and then download LJ's updated modules,
> 
> apologies - the dailymail module should not provide the link for TW+ users, including the multi-thumb update functionality.
> 
> Did you set the (2.1.1) variable - set tivowebplususer false
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


It only seems to work on series 1 tivos also! Sorry,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> Did you set the (2.1.1) variable - set tivowebplususer false?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


No. I have Tivowebplususer=true


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> It only seems to work on series 1 tivos also! Sorry,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Mine is a Series 1. Do you mean 'not showing thumb updates if tw+user=true' only works on series 1? I'm confused (again).


----------



## Fozzie

Works great, first time.

What is external logging?


----------



## Softail95

From back in March:



LJ said:


> Chris just PMed me about this one - it's definitely a version 2+ issue. From memory (i was quite a few months ago!), FalconTX and I had nailed down a possible fix for it. I've not been following TWP developments too closely (not having a dual tuner TiVo  )... so I don't know if the TWP guys have got round to coding a new S2+ version... I'll have a dig through old PMs to find out what the fix was...


LJ,

Any luck running the thumbs utility under TW+ for a series 1 running 3.0?


----------



## Fozzie

Hmm, everything was working that I had tried 

I've just tried a multi-delete; my web browser goes to correct_tivo_address/handle_multi_events/ but just stays on a blank page?


----------



## tivo-onion

Take a look at this old chain of posts - any of it relevant!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...309&highlight=handle_multi_events#post2731309

I would deffo try a full reload of tivoweb, if not a reboot of the tivo!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> From back in March:
> 
> LJ,
> 
> Any luck running the thumbs utility under TW+ for a series 1 running 3.0?


I took a look at LJ's site. There does not seem to have been any work done on thumbs update for TW+, or for any tivos with 2+ software! So the thumbs update will not work for any tivos meeting this criteria.

The strange thing is that you should still be getting the first screen appearing when you click on the button. It works like a dream on mine, so I struggling to figure what the problem is. The only difference between the other links and the multi-functions is that it uses a form instead of a straight link! Any ideas?

cheers

Chris


----------



## Fozzie

tivo-onion said:


> Take a look at this old chain of posts - any of it relevant!
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...309&highlight=handle_multi_events#post2731309


Very similar actually! I use Orenosp and two of the DynDNS services. I have a 'normal' address e.g http://tivo.home.com 'web-hopped' to my secure address e.g https://tivo.another.com:12345 which in turn is translated to my STB's external IP address.

Up until now, I have always used the http address in Dailymail's setup (I'm not sure that I've actually tried to use multi-events before) and everything else has worked fine.

I can now get to the multi-event page fine, by using the https address in the dailymail config and multi-thumbs updates seem to be working fine (I don't know why it doesn't work with the webhop'd http address though). However, multi-delete isn't. I get the correct page in Tivoweb asking if I want to delete the showings but when I select yes, I get 'Delete Failed'. I've tried a number of different recordings but they're all the same.

(What does the external logging option in the config file enable?)


----------



## vertigo235

Fozzie said:


> Hmm, everything was working that I had tried
> 
> I've just tried a multi-delete; my web browser goes to correct_tivo_address/handle_multi_events/ but just stays on a blank page?


I have almost the exact same setup and to no surprise it does the same thing.

However, all you have to do is hit refresh on the blank page and everything then comes up.

I'm going to try putting the actual url in and see if it fixes it like you said. My webhop is only for convienience anyhow when I'm typing the url in manually.


----------



## Fozzie

vertigo235 said:


> I have almost the exact same setup and to no surprise it does the same thing.
> 
> However, all you have to do is hit refresh on the blank page and everything then comes up.


So it does; strange 

Multi-delete still isn't working for me; I get 'Delete Failed'. How about you?


----------



## cashew1970

vertigo235 said:


> I have almost the exact same setup and to no surprise it does the same thing.
> 
> However, all you have to do is hit refresh on the blank page and everything then comes up.
> 
> I'm going to try putting the actual url in and see if it fixes it like you said. My webhop is only for convienience anyhow when I'm typing the url in manually.


I had the same thing before, and got around it bt just using the full http address rather than the webhoped address.....

Now I just log into my machine using logmein.com, and run a direct link to the tivo address (Added in my host file) so the url is just http://tivo

Despite this.... I still have issues with multi delete not working, but only on the Now showing section.... all is OK on the to do list section


----------



## cashew1970

tivo-onion said:


> Do you mean each table in a solid colour, or alternate lines in each table in different colours?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Yes, I was thinking of a sparate colour per list


----------



## cashew1970

tivo-onion said:


> Cashew,
> 
> can you make sure you copied the new handlemultievents.itcl file into your /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules directory, chmod 755'ed it and then did a restart/reload of tivoweb prior to testing this functionality. The old module would have failed, but the new one in the zip you downloaded should work ok,
> 
> let me know,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Chris....

Have checked, and rechecked that the new tcl is in.... and that it was 755ed
Restarted TW and re checked the Now showing multi delete.

First takes me to http://tivo/handle_multi_events/ and shows the list of things to do fine.
I then click on "Yes" and it takes me to http://tivo/deletetodo/7/ but in the result field, all are listed with "Delete Failed"


----------



## tivo-onion

cashew1970 said:


> Chris....
> 
> Have checked, and rechecked that the new tcl is in.... and that it was 755ed
> Restarted TW and re checked the Now showing multi delete.
> 
> First takes me to http://tivo/handle_multi_events/ and shows the list of things to do fine.
> I then click on "Yes" and it takes me to http://tivo/deletetodo/7/ but in the result field, all are listed with "Delete Failed"


Something is wrong here. For deleting from the Now Showing list, it should navigate to http://tivo/deletens/6/ on that second stage. The old version of the module did not do this, but the new version does. Can you check the code and make sure that the module you have FTP'ed down to your TiVo has the following info up-front -



Code:


##
## handlemultievents.itcl
##
## created by Chris Stennett (tivo-onion) at www.tivocommunity.com
##
## all usual disclaimers apply.
## much / most of this code donated from other modules - thanks where appropriate
## especially to lj for use of lj_utils module code.
##
## this version designed to work with dailymail_jazz.tcl v.0.38.9 Beta
## until specified superceded
##
## All seperate modules from previous version consolidated and superceded
##
##
## 23/08/2004
##

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

I am sending you guys a PM with the new file location in it!

Updates include a sort capability on the Now Showing list, and alternating colours on the tables. I will not be doing different colour schemes for each table, as this is a royal pain (alternating colours was painful enough) and it increases the size of the email quite a lot too.

Files that have changes are the dailymail_jazz.tcl and the dailymail.cfg files. Two variables added in the dailymail.cfg file:


## (3.1.21) Multi-Colour Rows In Tables
## If you want alternately coloured rows in the main tables in the email then set
## the following variable to true, else set to false.


## (3.9.2) Sorting of Now Showing List
## If you want the now showing list sorted by the default then please leave the following
## variable blank. Otherwise, you may sort by title, record start time, expiry time or call sign 
## (channel). If not set to blank, please set this variable to on of the following
## allowed values - TITLE, RECTIME, EXPTIME or CALLSIGN.


Let me know how it all goes.

cheers

Chris


----------



## cashew1970

tivo-onion said:


> Something is wrong here. For deleting from the Now Showing list, it should navigate to http://tivo/deletens/6/ on that second stage. The old version of the module did not do this, but the new version does. Can you check the code and make sure that the module you have FTP'ed down to your TiVo has the following info up-front -
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ##
> ## handlemultievents.itcl
> ##
> ## created by Chris Stennett (tivo-onion) at www.tivocommunity.com
> ##
> ## all usual disclaimers apply.
> ## much / most of this code donated from other modules - thanks where appropriate
> ## especially to lj for use of lj_utils module code.
> ##
> ## this version designed to work with dailymail_jazz.tcl v.0.38.9 Beta
> ## until specified superceded
> ##
> ## All seperate modules from previous version consolidated and superceded
> ##
> ##
> ## 23/08/2004
> ##
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris definately reads as this in the file on the tivo

##
## handlemultievents.itcl
##
## created by Chris Stennett (tivo-onion) at www.tivocommunity.com
##
## all usual disclaimers apply.
## much / most of this code donated from other modules - thanks where appropriate
## especially to lj for use of lj_utils module code.
##
## this version designed to work with dailymail_jazz.tcl v.0.38.9 Beta
## until specified superceded
##
## All seperate modules from previous version consolidated and superceded
##
##
## 23/08/2004
##


----------



## cashew1970

tivo-onion said:



> I am sending you guys a PM with the new file location in it!
> 
> Updates include a sort capability on the To Do list, and alternating colours on the tables. I will not be doing different colour schemes for each table, as this is a royal pain (alternating colours was painful enough) and it increases the size of the email quite a lot too.
> 
> Files that have changes are the dailymail_jazz.tcl and the dailymail.cfg files. Two variables added in the dailymail.cfg file:
> 
> ## (3.1.21) Multi-Colour Rows In Tables
> ## If you want alternately coloured rows in the main tables in the email then set
> ## the following variable to true, else set to false.
> 
> ## (3.9.2) Sorting of Now Showing List
> ## If you want the now showing list sorted by the default then please leave the following
> ## variable blank. Otherwise, you may sort by title, record start time, expiry time or call sign
> ## (channel). If not set to blank, please set this variable to on of the following
> ## allowed values - TITLE, RECTIME, EXPTIME or CALLSIGN.
> 
> Let me know how it all goes.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Cheers Chris.... I will look at this tomorrow... if thats OK....


----------



## Fozzie

Looks good to me Chris - I like it 

Still the prob with multi-delete (going to the same page as posted above).

Edit: Just seen your post above. Am trying now...


----------



## tivo-onion

I have figured out what is wrong with the managedailymail.itcl module and fixed it. Here is the replacement module,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Fozzie

Yep, fixed  Thanks Chris.

(Still the oddity with going to my webhop'd URL but I can live with hitting refresh or going straight to the https URL)


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> I am sending you guys a PM with the new file location in it!
> 
> Let me know how it all goes.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Looks good. I like the coloring (colouring?)...

Ok, now I sound like one of those users who is never satisfied, but now that I can sort now showing by RECTIME, can I also pick the sequence? ASCENDING or DESCENDING?


----------



## vertigo235

cashew1970 said:


> I had the same thing before, and got around it bt just using the full http address rather than the webhoped address.....
> 
> Now I just log into my machine using logmein.com, and run a direct link to the tivo address (Added in my host file) so the url is just http://tivo
> 
> Despite this.... I still have issues with multi delete not working, but only on the Now showing section.... all is OK on the to do list section


No problem like that here, try restarting the TiVo.


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95 said:


> Ok, now I sound like one of those users who is never satisfied, but now that I can sort now showing by RECTIME, can I also pick the sequence? ASCENDING or DESCENDING?


Gosh - what a moaner you are 

I will have this functionality out to you to test ASAP!

cheers

Chris


----------



## Fozzie

vertigo235 said:


> No problem like that here, try restarting the TiVo.


That won't fix it. What is needed is the the fixed handlemultievents.itcl that Chris posted after that; I had the same problem


----------



## tivo-onion

tivo-onion said:


> Gosh - what a moaner you are
> 
> I will have this functionality out to you to test ASAP!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Right guys, the new testing release is out - I have PMed you info on it.

Changes to dailymail_jazz.tcl file:

- Added sort ascend / descend capability
- Added Premiere and Air Date Information To Now Showing List

One parameter added to the config file:

#### (3.9.2.1) Sorting Order for Now Showing List
#### If you are using the sorting function you can sort ascending (increasing - smallest first)
#### or descending (decreasing - largest first). Please choose ASC or DESC for the following
#### variable.
set sortnowshowingascdesc "ASC"

Enjoy, and let me know how it goes.

I think we are almost ready for a formal release in the next day or so!

cheers

Chris


----------



## vertigo235

Fozzie said:


> That won't fix it. What is needed is the the fixed handlemultievents.itcl that Chris posted after that; I had the same problem


yes I see that now, I wonder why mine doesn't do that


----------



## Fozzie

I'm getting a blank now showing section. Settings are:

set nowshowingrepeatfreq 15
set sortnowshowing ""
set sortnowshowingascdesc "ASC"


----------



## Fozzie

Here's the appropriate section of the level 3 log.

The "22:49:36-Items Found >>0<<" looks suspicious.


----------



## Softail95

Fozzie said:


> I'm getting a blank now showing section. Settings are:
> 
> set nowshowingrepeatfreq 15
> set sortnowshowing ""
> set sortnowshowingascdesc "ASC"


Works fine for me. Now Showing shows newest to oldest with:

set nowshowingrepeatfreq 15
set sortnowshowing "RECTIME"
set sortnowshowingascdesc "DESC"

Maybe you are getting blanks because of your null sortnowshowing?


----------



## Fozzie

Shouldn't be - it worked in the previous version (and it's what the readme says to do)


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> Here's the appropriate section of the level 3 log.
> 
> The "22:49:36-Items Found >>0<<" looks suspicious.


My fault - there was a bug if you set the sort string to blank. There will be a new PM in your inbox in a matter of minutes,

cheers

Chris


----------



## cashew1970

Trying to catch up on the testing for you....

Just installed the latest Full version..... and then updated the tcl that you updated thismorning....

On both versions... I get a page cannot be found error on the Multidelete from Noww showing...

I did not put in the version that you posed for errors.... would you still like me to do this????


Just restarting the box to see if that helps.... because reloading TW did not


----------



## cashew1970

Box restarted...

Checked in the to do also.......
It just is not working anywhere!!!

Now where ever I am in the mail... it takes me to http://www.tivo/handle_multi_events/ and gives page can't be found


----------



## tivo-onion

cashew1970 said:


> Trying to catch up on the testing for you....
> 
> Just installed the latest Full version..... and then updated the tcl that you updated thismorning....
> 
> On both versions... I get a page cannot be found error on the Multidelete from Noww showing...
> 
> I did not put in the version that you posed for errors.... would you still like me to do this????
> 
> Just restarting the box to see if that helps.... because reloading TW did not


No, don't bother with the error oriented script.

We seem to have fixed the problem for everyone else, so I am struggling now! It could be a symptom of your web browser? Have you tried a different one?

Also, did you investigate this web hop thing? I would suggest turning off the dynamic-ip setting, and manually defining your TiVo url in the config file, including any "https://" prefix if appropriate.

Let me know how it goes,

cheers

Chris


----------



## cashew1970

Think It was me....

I left the web hop issue ages ago.......
I do everthing on my own machine, so have edited my host file so all i do is go to http;//tivo

FOUND THE ISSUE in the LOG FILE
I put the url for hyperlinks to http://www.tivo (I get the prize for being the biggest Wally today!!


----------



## tivo-onion

cashew1970 said:


> Think It was me....
> 
> I left the web hop issue ages ago.......
> I do everthing on my own machine, so have edited my host file so all i do is go to http;//tivo
> 
> FOUND THE ISSUE in the LOG FILE
> I put the url for hyperlinks to http://www.tivo (I get the prize for being the biggest Wally today!!


Fantastic - you had a Monday moment - on a Thursday!  Remember to use the SHIFT key in future!

cheers

Chris


----------



## cashew1970

Oooopppppsss!!!
Cheers for all your great work Chris

Suppose I had better do some work now... and log off of my box at home!!


----------



## Fozzie

Thanks Chris. The blank Now Showing is indeed fixed


----------



## mqarkcambie

Chris,

Thank you for adding the dynamic IP utilities to the updated daily mail version, It is really useful and will help me a great deal.

Thanks for taking the time and effort to produce something so good


----------



## tivo-onion

Softail95, Fozzie & cashew1970 ,

Is everything working OK with the testing release still? Let me know, and I will work on a public release in the next few days,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Softail95

tivo-onion said:


> Softail95, Fozzie & cashew1970 ,
> 
> Is everything working OK with the testing release still? Let me know, and I will work on a public release in the next few days,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Everything is working perfectly here.....

I was thinking about an option to limit the "Now Showing" section to a configurable number of hours or days prior to the run date.... I have some things on the Tivo that have been there for years--I am more interested in what is on Now Showing from the last few weeks..... Just a thought....

Great work.


----------



## Fozzie

Yep, everything working fine here too. 

I agree with Softail95 - it would be good if you could configure how many days back the Now Showing section should go.


----------



## vertigo235

I'm very interested in the now playing section, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## mqarkcambie

Chris,

I'm using the public beta v0.38.

I've noticed an issue in the reporting of my cron schedule

This is my actual crontab entry:

*# m h dom mon dow	command
30 08 * * 0-6 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail 2>&1*

This is what dailymail Jazz reports as my cron setup:

*The following hack applications are currently running on your TiVo: 
TiVo Telnet 
TiVo FTP 
TivoWeb 
cron Scheduler

The following hack applications are scheduled to run on your TiVo: 
DailyMail (09:30 daily) *

Any ideas for the 1 hour offset?

As far as I can see there is no real reason for this to happen, my manualtzoffset = "" as I am just a plain old UK user.


----------



## Fozzie

Dailymail is correct. Tivo (and hence Cron) always work in GMT; Dailymail reports in local time. 0830 GMT is 0930 BST/local time, which is when you currently get your Dailymail email. Come Winter, and with your current setup, you will get your email an hour earlier, at 0830.

If you want the email to arrive at the same time, regardless of GMT or BST then you should take a look at ljay's summerzone script, available on his web page: http://www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/


----------



## tivo-onion

mqarkcambie said:


> Any ideas for the 1 hour offset?
> 
> As far as I can see there is no real reason for this to happen, my manualtzoffset = "" as I am just a plain old UK user.


Absolutely, just a result of daylight savings in action,

cheers

Chris


----------



## cashew1970

All is great with the Beta....
Having no issues at all 
Cheers Chris


----------



## ash_bluewomble

I've just noticed that the tracker functionality of dailymail appears to be broken in 0.38.6 beta... -- Nothing is highlighted in my dailymail (other than blocklist items), but lots of things are ticked when I use the tracker tivoweb module...

Has anyone else noticed this? Has it been fixed in later versions?

I'll probably upgrade to 0.38.8 beta tonight and have a play with it... see if that fixes it. Just wondering if it had been reported... I can't see anything about it in the thread...

Cheers,
Ash.


----------



## andyjenkins

Chris,
Any chance you can point me in some instructions in installing DailyMail from scratch ?

Looking at your site I see 0.38.8 available, but this says 
a) replace files ... implying that a previous install needs to exist, correct ? So I should start with .37 ?
b) mentions the image server / webserver. I thought I saw mention of imbedding images in some thread or other ... but I dont see instructions on how to do this.

Any pointers ?

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## vertigo235

Maybe you should visit the website and download the versino posted there?

http://www.deepinthejungle.com/Tivo/Tivoindex.htm

Essentially you palce the file sin their respective directories, chmod +x dailymail_jazz.*, and go through all the questions in the .cfg file.


----------



## ash_bluewomble

I definitely seem to be having problems with the tracker functionality in dailymail...

When I run the tracker module from tivoweb (process suggestions), I get:

Sat 3rd Sep 18:00 SKYONE The Simpsons - Smart and Smarter

ticked as watched

but in my dailymail, it is not... I am now running 0.38.8 beta on a UK series 1 tivo.

Any ideas what is going on? Has anyone else noticed any problems with tracker no longer working in dailymail?

Here is the relevent part of my config file:



Code:


##------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
## (3.4) TO DO LIST CONFIGURATION
##

## (3.4.1) Suggestions listed ?
##         You may select whether or not you want suggestions shown in the to do list generated
##         as part of the daily e-mail. If you do not want suggestions displayed, then set the  
##         value to false, else set it to true. Quote marks should not be used.
set dmailShowSuggestions true

## (3.4.2) List seperator required ?
##         If you want to seperate daily items with a date based list seperator to make the lists 
##         easier to read then set the following variable value to true, else set to false. Quotes 
##         are not required.
set listseperator true

#### (3.4.2.1) List seperator offset :
####           If you want the list seperators offset by a number of hours then specify that here. 
####           Using an offset of 6 (six) will move the day change-over from midnight to 6am the 
####           next day. Specifying an offset of 0 (zero) will use the standard midnight date  
####           change-over. Set the variable value to the number of hours offset required. Quotes 
####           are not required.
set listseperatoroffset 6

## (3.4.3) Thumbs displayed in to-do list required ?
##         Set to false if you do not want to see thumbs in the to-do list. Quote marks should 
##         not be used.
set viewthumbs true

## (3.4.4) Multi-Delete Capability Required On To Do List?
##         If you would like to have a multi-item delete capability of the to-do list section
##         then set this to true, else set to false.
set todomultidelete true

## (3.4.5) User Sanderton's "Tracker" module to highlight & pre-select "blocked" programs?
##         If you use Sanderton's Tracker module to track your watched programs you can use 
##         this to pre-select programs to delete on using the Multi-Delete capability, or just 
##         highlight blocked programs if you do not use this capability. If you want to use 
##         this functionality set the following variable to true, else set to false
set trackerblockreq true

## (3.4.6) Multi-Thumb-Update Capability Required On To Do List?
##         If you would like to have a multi-item thumb-update capability of the to-do list 
##         section then set this to true, else set to false. This capability is not available
##         for users with TiVo software version 4 or above.
set todomultithumbupdate true

## (3.4.7) Multi-Thumb-Delete Repeat Action Button?
##         For the multi-delete and multi-thumb-update capability, if you would like to have the 
##         actions button repeated every seperator row then set to true, else set to false.
set multirepeat false

## (3.4.8) Programme Details Shown?
##         You may show a variety of basic info including Full Minutes, Megabytes, Percentage 
##         Space Used and Time Remaining Info next to each program in the to do list. Set the 
##         appropriate items to true or false depending on your requirements:
set progstatusdurationreq true
set progstatuspacereq false
set progstatuspercentageusedreq true
set progstatustimeremainingreq true

## (3.4.9) Show Program level high space indicator
##         If you want to show a space level high indicator per programme then set this to true,
##         else set to false:
set proglevelhighspaceindreq true

## (3.4.10) Show Padding Graphics?
##          If you want to show graphics that indicate whether start and/or end padding is to 
##          be added to the programme then set the following variable to true, else set to false:
set paddinggraphicsreq true

## (3.4.11) Show space added back graphic?
##          As the To Do list progresses there are points within the time window covered that 
##          items would expire and availble space would be effectively increased. if you want to  
##          see an icon at appropriate times that indicates that this is the case then set the 
##          following variable to true, else set to false :
set showspaceaddedbackicon true

## (3.4.12) Show delete to make room graphic?
##          In the To Do list, there comes a point that the TiVo would start deleting exired items 
##          and suggestions to make room for necessary recordings. If you want to see and icon at 
##          the apporpriate times that indicates that this is the case then set the following 
##          variable to true, else set to false:
set deleteforroomicon true

## (3.4.13) Show new episode / program graphic?
##          If you want to display an indicator to indicate a new episode or program then set the  
##          following variable to true, else set to false:
set shownewepisodeprogramicon true

## (3.4.15) Show season pass / wishlist graphic?
##          If you want to display an indicator to indicate a season pass or wishlist then set the  
##          following variable to true, else set to false:
set showseasonpasswishlisticon true

## (3.4.16) Use Global Blocklist module to highlight & pre-select "blocked" programs?
##          If you use Kevin Reilly's Blocklist or "xlist" module then you can you can use 
##          this to pre-select programs to delete on using the Multi-Delete capability, or just 
##          highlight blocked programs if you do not use this capability. If you want to use 
##          this functionality set the following variable to true, else set to false
set globalblockreq true

## (3.4.17) Use Global Blocklist functionality to block or unblock titles?
##          If you use Kevin Reilly's Blocklist or "xlist" module then you can you can use 
##          this perform basic blocking or unblocking of titles from the to-do list. If you want 
##          to use this functionality set the following variable to true, else set to false
set globalblockfunction true

Blocklist items are being pre-selected properly...

Have I missed something silly?
Cheers,
Ash


----------



## cashew1970

Hi Ash..

I have only just installed Tracker (About a week ago) so I do not know what to expect yet! (I guess that things only start working with it after the 30 day rule.

So I am unable to confirm if it is working!!
Sorry 

Martin


----------



## tivo-onion

ash_bluewomble said:


> I definitely seem to be having problems with the tracker functionality in dailymail...
> 
> When I run the tracker module from tivoweb (process suggestions), I get:
> 
> Sat 3rd Sep 18:00 SKYONE The Simpsons - Smart and Smarter
> 
> ticked as watched
> 
> but in my dailymail, it is not... I am now running 0.38.8 beta on a UK series 1 tivo.
> 
> Have I missed something silly?
> Cheers,
> Ash


Hmmm!

I think I have found a little bug - if you have global blocklist functionality enabled as well as tracker then it may accidentally stop tracker-blocked programmes from being displayed.

I will update for the next release. In the meanwhile, search for the following code :



Code:


						} else {
							# no match with pattern
							set blockthis ""
							set globalblock ""
						}

and replace with:



Code:


						} else {
							# no match with pattern
							# do nothing
						}

and see if this sorts it out.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Fozzie

Just tried this but a Tracker blocked recording just shows up 'normally' in the email; I presume the multi-delete box should be pre-selected? Should there be an extra icon too, against the recording to indicate that Tracker would block it?


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> Just tried this but a Tracker blocked recording just shows up 'normally' in the email; I presume the multi-delete box should be pre-selected? Should there be an extra icon too, against the recording to indicate that Tracker would block it?


Could you please pass me your level 3 log file for this problem, and tell me what the program is that should be blocked!

cheers for your help,

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> Just tried this but a Tracker blocked recording just shows up 'normally' in the email; I presume the multi-delete box should be pre-selected? Should there be an extra icon too, against the recording to indicate that Tracker would block it?


THis I have found it - search for all instances of the "$trackerdir" variable and make sure that they are converted to "$::trackerdir". Looks like a casualty of my performance sweep of the software. This should work - let me know!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

tivo-onion said:


> THis I have found it - search for all instances of the "$trackerdir" variable and make sure that they are converted to "$::trackerdir". Looks like a casualty of my performance sweep of the software. This should work - let me know!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Actually - I have found another bug too - a clash of "blocklist" variables between tracker and global block modules. Forget doing it yourself - I will be releasing the new version in the next few days - just as soon as I get this install guide a bit better!

cheers

Chris


----------



## ash_bluewomble

Sorry Chris, I didn't get a chance to hack around with it last night, but it sounds like you've got the tracker bug sorted now anyways... 

I'll wait until the new version comes out...

Cheers,
Ash.


----------



## Msan

Hmm, I seem to be having some very strange Status data here:

The following daily call information is available: 
Last successful call: Thursday, January 01 at 08:42AM 
Next scheduled call: Thursday, January 01 at 12:55AM 
Guide data exists through: Sunday, September 11 2005

(running Dailycall 0.38.8)

Any ideas why the dailycall info is wrong?


----------



## mrtickle

Why do you only have data until the 11th Sep - or is that an error too? I have data until 22nd Sep.


----------



## Msan

mrtickle said:


> Why do you only have data until the 11th Sep - or is that an error too? I have data until 22nd Sep.


No thats correct, since I'm in canada, and I have to get my guide data from my own tivo server 

If I go to the Tivo Info screen, the correct last & next call dates show up though.. just not in dailymail


----------



## tivo-onion

Msan said:


> Hmm, I seem to be having some very strange Status data here:
> 
> The following daily call information is available:
> Last successful call: Thursday, January 01 at 08:42AM
> Next scheduled call: Thursday, January 01 at 12:55AM
> Guide data exists through: Sunday, September 11 2005
> 
> (running Dailycall 0.38.8)
> 
> Any ideas why the dailycall info is wrong?


What should it be?

I have never had a problem myself. Has anyone else noticed an issue? If so, what software / hardware setup do you have?

I have looked at the code - nothing has changed for quite some time - and nothing leaps out at me as incorrect.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Fozzie

No problems here.


----------



## Msan

tivo-onion said:


> What should it be?
> 
> I have never had a problem myself. Has anyone else noticed an issue? If so, what software / hardware setup do you have?
> 
> I have looked at the code - nothing has changed for quite some time - and nothing leaps out at me as incorrect.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Well, I just forced a daily call and then ran dailymail.

Output from Dailymail:
The following daily call information is available: 
Last successful call: Thursday, January 01 at 02:13PM 
Next scheduled call: Wednesday, December 31 at 05:45PM 
Guide data exists through: Tuesday, September 13 2005

I can't check the tivo infoscreen right now to see what the real values should be, but here is the info out of the MFS:

PhoneConfig 166984/10 {
Version = 537
DialConfig = 127
LocalAreaCode = 250
DialPrefix = ,#401
DialInAreaCode = {}
DialInPrefix = {}
DialInNum = 5551212
LastCallAttemptDay = 13027
LastCallAttemptSecInDay = 76404
LastDialInUpdateDate = 13027
InventoryFile = {}
NextCallAttemptDays = 13029
NextCallAttemptSecInDay = 2754
LastSuccessCallDay = 13027
LastSuccessCallSecInDay = 76404
LastSuccessPgdCallDay = 13027
LastSuccessPgdCallSecInDay = 76404
LastCallStatus = Succeeded
CallStatusInfo = 1
IndexPath = /State/PhoneConfig
}

I'm running a Series II TCD240 type machine with Tivo Version 4.01b

Anything else you need, let me know..


----------



## tivo-onion

Msan said:


> I'm running a Series II TCD240 type machine with Tivo Version 4.01b
> 
> Anything else you need, let me know..


Is it correct in TiVoWeb or TiVoWeb Plus? Which are you using and which module do you check?

cheers

Chris


----------



## Msan

tivo-onion said:


> Is it correct in TiVoWeb or TiVoWeb Plus? Which are you using and which module do you check?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Tivowebplus.

I just checked on the Tivo this morning and it shows the proper dates for last and next call in the system info screen.

In tviowebplus I go to MFS, then click on State and then Phoneconfig and that gives me the info I pasted in my last message


----------



## alanjrobertson

tivo-onion said:


> All,
> 
> here is a patched dailymail_jazz.tcl module that includes what I hope will be fixes for both the non-GMT time offset (tzoffset) problems, and any problems people are having with the alert-only option kicking in when it has not been requested. Please could those of you that are affected install and test it for me! It also now hides the left-over variable cataloging, as that is only really required for the development process.
> 
> This module should work with the latest 0.38.7 install, but to achieve the full functionality it provides (which mainly include the ability to handle dynamic IP home sites) you will need to install the 0.38.8 version as a baseline which is currently available on my web site (see my signature!) and then install this patched version.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Excellent - thanks for that patch Chris - my DailyMail is now (hopefully!) working consistently. I'd had trouble for months with it being a hit-or-miss whether it sent a message or not and I now realise it's because of the 'no alert' issue.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Krypt Keeper

tivo-onion said:


> Is it correct in TiVoWeb or TiVoWeb Plus? Which are you using and which module do you check?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Msan & Tivo-onion -

I posted a fix for this in this thread, post # 1821, search for my username if that's not it. (I don't post very much) try this - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2932700#post2932700

It's not very graceful as I don't code, but basically dailymail was just adding some wrong stuff up to get the daily call statuses. It appears as if it is just a problem w/ version 4 & greater of the TiVo s/w

Krypt Keeper


----------



## tivo-onion

Krypt Keeper said:


> Msan & Tivo-onion -
> 
> I posted a fix for this in this thread, post # 1821, search for my username if that's not it. (I don't post very much) try this - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2932700#post2932700
> 
> It's not very graceful as I don't code, but basically dailymail was just adding some wrong stuff up to get the daily call statuses. It appears as if it is just a problem w/ version 4 & greater of the TiVo s/w
> 
> Krypt Keeper


Cheer for this - will bundle this fix in the next release out soon!

cheers

Chris


----------



## propman07

I hate to ask, but I'm having some trouble configuring the latest version of Dailymail (38). 

I am able to get it to run, but I get an error when it tries to send out the e-mail. I connected to my HR10-250 via telnet to check to see if I could ping my mailserver. I got the following error message: 

ping: sendto: Network is unreachable 

I also tried to ping google via it's IP address and got the same error. 

The error in the log for dailymail is: 

16:04:01-FAILURE WHEN CALLING SENDMAIL FOR FIRST RECIPIENT >>couldn't open socket: host is unreachable<< 

Thanks in advance for any assistance that people can provide.


----------



## Fozzie

This doesn't sound like a Dailymail problem; it's a networking one. What IP addresses, subnet masks, default gateways etc have you got set up on Tivo, your PC, router (if you have one), broadband STB etc?


----------



## Ian_m

Try setting your routers MTU to 1500. My Netgear DG845G's default was 1492 and daily mail failed with with the same error.

Been working since April wiith MTU of 1500, fine.


----------



## propman07

Fozzie said:


> This doesn't sound like a Dailymail problem; it's a networking one. What IP addresses, subnet masks, default gateways etc have you got set up on Tivo, your PC, router (if you have one), broadband STB etc?


Fozzie-

Yeah, I figured it was a networking problem when I couldn't ping various test IP addresses. I was able to resolve it by adding the default gateway address.

I tried to run dailymail again, but I got some other error messages. I'll set the debug level to 3, and post the log here for troubleshooting.

Thanks for the reply.



Ian_m said:


> Try setting your routers MTU to 1500. My Netgear DG845G's default was 1492 and daily mail failed with with the same error. Been working since April wiith MTU of 1500, fine.


Ian_m-

Thanks for your reply as well. I think that I got the network issue figured out.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ian_m

propman07 said:


> Ian_m-
> 
> Thanks for your reply as well. I think that I got the network issue figured out.
> 
> Thanks again.


The MTU thing confused me for ages. I was using a crappy Linksys WAG54G, default MTU 1500 and finally got a refund (after 8 months of very poor operation) and got a DG834G whose default MTU was 1482. Suddenly dailymail was no more. Eventually I enabled logging in Outlook (which worked) to see how it communicated with the mail server and there were references to MTU values in the log, which is what gave me the clue.


----------



## tivo-onion

propman07 said:


> I tried to run dailymail again, but I got some other error messages. I'll set the debug level to 3, and post the log here for troubleshooting.


What issues are you having?

cheers

Chris


----------



## propman07

tivo-onion said:


> What issues are you having?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Chris-

I can't run dailymail right now, but I'll run it when I get home later today, and post the log file if I can't figure out what's wrong.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## propman07

tivo-onion said:
 

> What issues are you having?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Chris-

I'm attaching the level 3 log output from dailymail. I have confirmed that the Tivo can ping my mailserver, but for some reason, I get an error stating that it can't open a socket for connection.

I am also using the Dailymail module on my other two DTivos (SAT-T60 and a Philips DSR-6000), so I am confident that the address is correct. The version that the two other DTivos are using is v0.35.6.

One last thing...in the log, there is a reference to a record_dailymail_details.cgi program. What is this doing?

Thanks in advance.

dailymail_jazz log file


----------



## Fozzie

This looks like an ISP/mail server issue. Have you tried the procedure earlier in this thread to connect to your mailserver through command line, and send a mail? I just tried and all I get is "220 comcast.net - Maillennium ESMTP/MULTIBOX sccrmhc11 #2" and then it hangs; no prompts for user name or password etc.


----------



## tivo-onion

propman07 said:


> I have confirmed that the Tivo can ping my mailserver, but for some reason, I get an error stating that it can't open a socket for connection.


Definately a mail server issue, I get the same response as Fozzie! try telnetting the mailk server yourself and performing a HELO or something like that.



propman07 said:


> One last thing...in the log, there is a reference to a record_dailymail_details.cgi program. What is this doing?


External statistics logging. Would not cause this issue!

cheers

Chris


----------



## ash_bluewomble

When can we expect the new release to come out... ;-)

I'm looking forward to all the new features and the fix for the tracker bug... ;-)

Cheers,
Ash.


----------



## propman07

Fozzie said:


> This looks like an ISP/mail server issue. Have you tried the procedure earlier in this thread to connect to your mailserver through command line, and send a mail? I just tried and all I get is "220 comcast.net - Maillennium ESMTP/MULTIBOX sccrmhc11 #2" and then it hangs; no prompts for user name or password etc.


Fozzie-

Thanks for the reply. I'll have to look through the thread for the command line information that you are speaking of. Thanks.



tivo-onion said:


> Definately a mail server issue, I get the same response as Fozzie! try telnetting the mailk server yourself and performing a HELO or something like that.


tivo-onion-

That's kind of what I figured. I'll give the HELO command a try, and see what happens. I guess that it's puzzling, since my other two DTivos don't have any trouble working with the same IP address for the mailserver.

Thanks again for the support.


----------



## propman07

Okay...now I'm really confused. I was able to send e-mail using the Dailymail modules that I have on my other two Tivos without issue.

When I try to manually send the e-mail via telnet, I get the following:

220 comcast.net - Maillennium ESMTP/MULTIBOX sccrmhc13 #3 
HELO comcast.net 
250 comcast.net 
MAIL FROM: <[email protected]> 
501 need MAIL FROM:<[email protected]>

No matter what I try, I get the same response. I guess that I don't quite understand why I can send the mail via Dailymail, but I can't send it manually.

I also noticed that I have some TX packet errors. Could that be part of the problem (on the HD Tivo box)

TIA


----------



## tivo-onion

ash_bluewomble said:


> When can we expect the new release to come out... ;-)
> 
> I'm looking forward to all the new features and the fix for the tracker bug... ;-)
> 
> Cheers,
> Ash.


The module is tested and ready to go. However, I am working on the detailed instructions which are taking a while - maybe by next weekend I will have something to release. Thanks for you patience!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

propman07 said:


> Okay...now I'm really confused. I was able to send e-mail using the Dailymail modules that I have on my other two Tivos without issue.
> 
> When I try to manually send the e-mail via telnet, I get the following:
> 
> 220 comcast.net - Maillennium ESMTP/MULTIBOX sccrmhc13 #3
> HELO comcast.net
> 250 comcast.net
> MAIL FROM: <[email protected]>
> 501 need MAIL FROM:<[email protected]>
> 
> No matter what I try, I get the same response. I guess that I don't quite understand why I can send the mail via Dailymail, but I can't send it manually.
> 
> I also noticed that I have some TX packet errors. Could that be part of the problem (on the HD Tivo box)
> 
> TIA


Is the config file on the problem tivo an exact copy of that on your working tivos? I am presuming you are running the same versions on all three of course!

cheers

Chris


----------



## propman07

tivo-onion said:


> Is the config file on the problem tivo an exact copy of that on your working tivos? I am presuming you are running the same versions on all three of course!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Chris-

Yeah, I was running the same version. I seemed to have the e-mail problem figured out. I found a "paired down" script that just sends an e-mail...nothing fancy...and I have had success in getting that to work. I tried the same settings on Dailymail, and now, I am getting a new error:

05:28:43-EMAIL & HTML FILE MANAGEMENT - START
expected boolean value but got "trueConflict - "
while executing
"if {$alertstatus || $alertonlyemail == 0} {
if {$emailsendrequired} {
if {$debuglvl>0} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -..."
(file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 7876)

I have run it a few times, and get the same error message each time.

TIA


----------



## tivo-onion

propman07 said:


> Chris-
> 
> Yeah, I was running the same version. I seemed to have the e-mail problem figured out. I found a "paired down" script that just sends an e-mail...nothing fancy...and I have had success in getting that to work. I tried the same settings on Dailymail, and now, I am getting a new error:
> 
> 05:28:43-EMAIL & HTML FILE MANAGEMENT - START
> expected boolean value but got "trueConflict - "
> while executing
> "if {$alertstatus || $alertonlyemail == 0} {
> if {$emailsendrequired} {
> if {$debuglvl>0} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -..."
> (file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 7876)
> 
> I have run it a few times, and get the same error message each time.
> 
> TIA


This problem was fixed a while ago. Are you on the latest patch? Try downloading the latest one and see how it goes?

cheers

Chris


----------



## propman07

tivo-onion said:


> This problem was fixed a while ago. Are you on the latest patch? Try downloading the latest one and see how it goes?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Chris-

Okay, I'll head over to your site, and grab the latest version and give that a try.

Thanks for the support.

EDIT

I'm using version v0.38.8 Beta (10 August 2005). I just downloaded it from your site, and installed it again. I ran Dailymail from the command line, level 3 debug log, and got the same results.


----------



## tivo-onion

propman07 said:


> Chris-
> 
> Okay, I'll head over to your site, and grab the latest version and give that a try.
> 
> Thanks for the support.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I'm using version v0.38.8 Beta (10 August 2005). I just downloaded it from your site, and installed it again. I ran Dailymail from the command line, level 3 debug log, and got the same results.


Search your code for a line that reads:

(a) set ::alertstatus "Conflict - "

or

(b) append ::alertstatus "Conflict - "

or

(c) set alertstatus "Conflict - "

or

(d) append alertstatus "Conflict - "

these lines should be replaced with the following:

(a) or (b) set ::alertstatus true

(c) or (d) set alertstatus true

if you need to make one of these changes could you please tell me where it is in the code,

cheers

Chris


----------



## propman07

tivo-onion said:


> Search your code for a line that reads:
> 
> (a) set ::alertstatus "Conflict - "
> 
> or
> 
> (b) append ::alertstatus "Conflict - "
> 
> or
> 
> (c) set alertstatus "Conflict - "
> 
> or
> 
> (d) append alertstatus "Conflict - "
> 
> these lines should be replaced with the following:
> 
> (a) or (b) set ::alertstatus true
> 
> (c) or (d) set alertstatus true
> 
> if you need to make one of these changes could you please tell me where it is in the code,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Chris-

I'll check the code, and post back my results. It may be a few days...work is kind of kicking my butt.

Thanks again.


----------



## Msan

I've just upgraded to tivo software 7.2 and now dailymail won't work anymore.. I'm getting following when I try to run it:

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.38.9 Beta Patch #2 (24 August 2005) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 22:21:36 (debugging times specified in gmt)

invalid command name "pool"
while executing
"pool pool0 size"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 1)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this??


----------



## propman07

tivo-onion said:


> Search your code for a line that reads:
> 
> (a) set ::alertstatus "Conflict - "
> 
> or
> 
> (b) append ::alertstatus "Conflict - "
> 
> or
> 
> (c) set alertstatus "Conflict - "
> 
> or
> 
> (d) append alertstatus "Conflict - "
> 
> these lines should be replaced with the following:
> 
> (a) or (b) set ::alertstatus true
> 
> (c) or (d) set alertstatus true
> 
> if you need to make one of these changes could you please tell me where it is in the code,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Chris-

I was able to find option (d) in the dailymail_jazz.tcl file, around line 1537. Here is a clip:

writehtml "[/TD][/TR]" 
set conflictsFound 1 
set alertstatus true 
append alertstatus "Conflict - " 
} 
} 
} 
} 
set debugfinished true

Should I remove the line with the append alertstatus "Conflict -" ?

It looks like this line needs to be deleted, but I'm not sure if it does.

I will have to give it a try once I get time.


----------



## tivo-onion

propman07 said:


> Chris-
> 
> I was able to find option (d) in the dailymail_jazz.tcl file, around line 1537. Here is a clip:
> 
> writehtml "[/TD][/TR]"
> set conflictsFound 1
> set alertstatus true
> append alertstatus "Conflict - "
> }
> }
> }
> }
> set debugfinished true
> 
> Should I remove the line with the append alertstatus "Conflict -" ?
> 
> It looks like this line needs to be deleted, but I'm not sure if it does.
> 
> I will have to give it a try once I get time.


replace:

append alertstatus "Conflict - "

with

append alertreasons "Conflict - "

cheers

Chris


----------



## propman07

tivo-onion said:


> replace:
> 
> append alertstatus "Conflict - "
> 
> with
> 
> append alertreasons "Conflict - "
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Hey Chris-

Thanks...I'll give that a try, and post results.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Hi

I don't think this has been covered yet. I am setting up dailymail_jazz and am getting a 550 relay not permitted error.

I have tried telnetting the mail server as suggested by sanderton (on page 3 I think) and am getting the same error when I type RCPT TO: etc

Any ideas, please?

Thanks

[edit] Sorry forgot to say, it works fine if I have the to address the same as the from ddress, but not if I use my work or gmail addresses.


----------



## Fozzie

Raisltin Majere said:


> I don't think this has been covered yet.


Apart from these 2 posts (and many others) in this very thread, found by searching for 'relay'!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2645484&highlight=relay#post2645484

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2644886&highlight=relay#post2644886

Both of which are relevant to your problem.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Fozzie said:


> Apart from these 2 posts (and many others) in this very thread, found by searching for 'relay'!
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2645484&highlight=relay#post2645484
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2644886&highlight=relay#post2644886
> 
> Both of which are relevant to your problem.


Ah! I read about twenty pages and then searched for "relay not permitted" and got no results.

Thanks for that.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Okay,

I've changed authreq to true and put put my username and password on the subsequent lines (in base64).

Now when I run dailymail I get "AUTH command used when not advertised". I also tried by telnetting and got the same.

I found a post (by UKtivo) detailng the same problem, the solution there was not to authenticate. Obviously this is not the solution for me because I get the relay not permitted error!

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## gerti

"relay not permitted" comes from the mail server you are using. Basically the mail server sees itself as being responsible for domain abc, and your are emailing to domain xyz. The mail server will not allow that, otherwise anyone could use it to relay spam (the dreaded 'open relays'). Most mail servers will only allow:

1) any mail to their domain (abc)
2) mail to anyone coming from a machine/IP recognized as being 'inside' of their domain/responsibility.

Apparently your Tivo does not qualify for either of these conditions.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Right, how do I sort that then? Can I force the server to request authentication?

Thanks


----------



## Fozzie

What ISP are you using? What is your SMTP server? Are you connected to this ISP when trying to send?


----------



## Raisltin Majere

I'm with talktalk. SMTP.talktalk.net (62.24.199.11). And yes, I am connected via them when trying to send the email.

Thanks


----------



## thepicman

Why would my new version of DMJ think that it is 2003? Latest beta on a new install on a S2. I have DMJ running on a different S1 for many moons.


----------



## tivo-onion

thepicman said:


> Why would my new version of DMJ think that it is 2003? Latest beta on a new install on a S2. I have DMJ running on a different S1 for many moons.


You will have to give us a bit more info than that! A log file at level three logging would be good!

cheers

Chris


----------



## thepicman

tivo-onion said:


> You will have to give us a bit more info than that! A log file at level three logging would be good!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Sorry, should not type when I am not yet coffied...  I know better than this, assume I am not stupid, just damaged.

I also have this error which shows in my DMJ email

11:01:38-ERROR IN STATUS MODULE >>syntax error in expression "newh + 24"<<


----------



## tivo-onion

Ok All,

I unfortunately have not had time yet to complete my detailed install instructions for the latest release (damn work!). However, this release contains a lot of bug fixes that people have been asking for, including those issues in the last few posts in this forum. I am therefore going to make this release available without the instructions for those of you that are familiar with how to install this module. If you are not sure - then avoid this for now until I have complete the detailed installation instructions.

You will need to replace the following files:

- dailymail_jazz
- dailymail_jazz.tcl
- dailymail.cfg
- ip-utilities.tcl
- handlemultievents.itcl
- managedailymail.itcl

I suggest you set-up a new dailymail.cfg file using the new template.

This version contains the "now showing" list functionality, as well as many bug fixes.

You can download the zip file from here.

Please let me know if you encounter any problems and I will address them ASAP,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Fozzie

Looking good so far Chris; tracker selected items are showing up nicely 

I think there may be an issue with the thumbs ratings though (which I must admit, have noticed in the past but never got around to reporting it - apologies).

There are lots of '-' against the ratings but when I check in Tivoweb, they do have thumbs ratings; some implied, some explicit etc.

Another example is my next recording "Trust Me I'm A Holiday Rep" (I've attached the level 3 log extract). Dailymail says '+3' thumbs but Tivoweb says '1' thumb, 'implied', confidence '128'.

Edit: Just done a bit more checking and all has become clear. The values are only displayed for explicit thumbs, which makes sense - I must engage brain before posting! I hadn't even noticed the big green thumb icons next to the numbers!

The example case I quoted is actually a manual recording (because it overlapped with something else). Tomorrows showing is displaying the correct, expected thumbs. Would you expect a manual recording to have no thumbs icon and +3 value?

Ta.


----------



## alanjrobertson

Agree - looking good, Chris! One minor thing - the heading for the table in 'Manage Dailymail' in TivoWeb still says v.0.38 rather than v.1.0 ;-) (and I did double check and it is the new .tcl I've installed and I did do a full restart of Tivoweb )

Re. thumbs - just to confirm that like Fozzie I'd also noticed a bit of inconsistency re. ratings in the Dailymail and on the Tivo (but hand't got round to mentioning it!).

One other thing - in my Now Playing list there are a number of boxes that are coloured pink rather than light/dark blue - I can't qutie work out what the significance is though. At first I thought it was something to do with expiry but there seem to be plenty of items that are expired/about to expire both in pink and blue!

Cheers

Alan


----------



## vertigo235

has trackerupdate.tcl changed? the rev date is 9/13 in the zip?


----------



## Fozzie

Changed compared to which version? If you're talking about 0.38.9 patch 3, then it's just the creation date comment changed.


----------



## Fozzie

Hmm, ref. my thumbs post earlier. I've just noticed another recording that doesn't have a thumbs icon but says +3; Tivoweb says 'No thumbs'.

Multi-delete: I get your new 'test page' "This is a test page! If you can see this page then well done, the first stage of connectivity has been achieved!" If I hit refresh, in the browser, I then get the 'correct' delete page. Is this as planned?


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> Edit: Just done a bit more checking and all has become clear. The values are only displayed for explicit thumbs, which makes sense - I must engage brain before posting! I hadn't even noticed the big green thumb icons next to the numbers!


Absolutely - you mean you never noticed this before? ;-)



Fozzie said:


> The example case I quoted is actually a manual recording (because it overlapped with something else). Tomorrows showing is displaying the correct, expected thumbs. Would you expect a manual recording to have no thumbs icon and +3 value?


Dunno - prehaps the TiVo allocates a +3 thumbs to something you manually record. Never noticed before. There is certainly nothing in the code that would allocate a +3 based on the "manual" recording type.

So are you still having a problem? I have to say that I have been tracking consistency for a number of weeks now as part of my testing process and have not noticed any problems at all, so this is wierd if there is a problem.

Let me know,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> Hmm, ref. my thumbs post earlier. I've just noticed another recording that doesn't have a thumbs icon but says +3; Tivoweb says 'No thumbs'.
> 
> Multi-delete: I get your new 'test page' "This is a test page! If you can see this page then well done, the first stage of connectivity has been achieved!" If I hit refresh, in the browser, I then get the 'correct' delete page. Is this as planned?


No - this is not the planned result. There must be someting wierd with your browser setup - there is absolutely no reason why it should show the same page on a refresh since exactly the same information is posted to the server both times. The test page is only shown when no parameters are posted to the tivoweb script. Try having a fiddle with your security settings on this one,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> Changed compared to which version? If you're talking about 0.38.9 patch 3, then it's just the creation date comment changed.


Nah - just aligning the release dates,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

alanjrobertson said:


> Agree - looking good, Chris! One minor thing - the heading for the table in 'Manage Dailymail' in TivoWeb still says v.0.38 rather than v.1.0 ;-) (and I did double check and it is the new .tcl I've installed and I did do a full restart of Tivoweb )


I'll sort this out!



alanjrobertson said:


> One other thing - in my Now Playing list there are a number of boxes that are coloured pink rather than light/dark blue - I can't qutie work out what the significance is though. At first I thought it was something to do with expiry but there seem to be plenty of items that are expired/about to expire both in pink and blue!


These are items that will expire in the next few days. There should be some bold text also that says when it expires.


----------



## Fozzie

Fozzie said:


> Hmm, ref. my thumbs post earlier. I've just noticed another recording that doesn't have a thumbs icon but says +3; Tivoweb says 'No thumbs'.


I forgot to say, this one isn't a manual recording - it's from an SP. Any other ideas?



tivo-onion said:


> No - this is not the planned result. There must be someting wierd with your browser setup - there is absolutely no reason why it should show the same page on a refresh since exactly the same information is posted to the server both times. The test page is only shown when no parameters are posted to the tivoweb script.


I think this one is to do with my setup; orenosp, DynDNS etc. IIRC, someone else had the same thing happening with the same setup. In fact, it was them that said about hitting refresh to get the correct page. It doesn't occur if Dailymail is configured for 'direct' access to TiVo as opposed to secure remote access.

It's no great drama but perhaps it would be useful if you could change the test page to say something to the effect of "You have probably arrived at this page due to your running some form of secure remote access. Hit refresh on your browser and you should be taken to the correct page"


----------



## Fozzie

tivo-onion said:


> These are items that will expire in the next few days. There should be some bold text also that says when it expires.


On mine, everything that is about to expire is pink. However, some expired programmes are pink whilst others blue?!


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> I forgot to say, this one isn't a a manual recording - it's from an SP. Any other ideas?


Make sure you are using the new .cfg file as a template, as there was some incorrect graphics name allocations in the old version which may acound for some of the inconsistency.

Otherwise, it is very difficult to analyse any specific issues without your TiVo in front on me. I will take a look at the code anyway and see if anything obvious sticks out.

It may be worth seeing if any issues on your dailymail are the result of transposition between programmes. i.e. are the thumbs shifted one programme up or down at any point? Knowing this would help.

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> On mine, everything that is about to expire is pink. However, some expired programmes are pink whilst others blue?!


Sounds about right. It indicates those that are within 48 hours of expiring and have expired in the last 24 hours.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Fozzie

tivo-onion said:


> Sounds about right. It indicates those that are within 48 hours of expiring and have expired in the last 24 hours.


Understood. I thought it was indicating showings which were just about to expired and ALL showings that had expired; I can see the rationale for limiting it to those just expired in the last day


----------



## Fozzie

tivo-onion said:


> Make sure you are using the new .cfg file as a template


Yep, definitely using the new template. (ExamDiffPro comes in handy )



> It may be worth seeing if any issues on your dailymail are the result of transposition between programmes. i.e. are the thumbs shifted one programme up or down at any point? Knowing this would help.


Everything else looks fine; all other thumbs values and icons are correct (less the one manual recording).

I'll have another dig around tonight and see if I can find anything.


----------



## vertigo235

This new version uses more memory, I can't get it to run on my TiVo without a reboot. Although it is expected since it has an entorely new section. 

I guess I need to play with it till I get it right.


----------



## vertigo235

I finaly was able to get it working, by creeping down my hours from 120 to 72 (hours ahead etc), but now I get this in the "Now Showing" section, with a max days of 8

"Now Showing
The following recordings are currently available on this TiVo. This list only includes those programs recorded in the last 8 days: 

Error When Generating Now Showing List - See Log - can't read "xthumbtype": no such variable "


----------



## ash_bluewomble

Has the ability to change the thumbs disappeared in the latest release? It doesn't seem to work for me anymore... anyone else noticed it?


----------



## alanjrobertson

Still seemed to work OK for me.


----------



## vertigo235

HEre is what the log says

"
17:42:24-ERROR IN NOW SHOWING MODULE >>can't read "xthumbtype": no such variable<<
17:42:24-Items Found >>-1<<
----------------------------------------------------------------
can't read "xthumbtype": no such variable
while executing
"list "${title}${eptitlexx}${rectime}" $title $expsecs $rectime $callsign $durationminutes $seltype $eptitle $descr $fsid $showingfsid $imagef $xthumbt..."
("uplevel" body line 168)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $::nowshowingdir "" 10 {

set rec [db $::db openid $fsid] 
set expdate [dbobj $rec get ExpirationDate]
set ..."
(procedure "getnowshowing" line 63)
invoked from within
"getnowshowing "
----------------------------------------------------------------"


----------



## ash_bluewomble

The thumbs editing stuff definitely seems to have disappeared for me... here is the relevent portion of my config file...



Code:


##------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
## (3.4) TO DO LIST CONFIGURATION
##

## (3.4.1) Suggestions listed ?
##         You may select whether or not you want suggestions shown in the to do list generated
##         as part of the daily e-mail. If you do not want suggestions displayed, then set the  
##         value to false, else set it to true. Quote marks should not be used.
set dmailShowSuggestions true

## (3.4.2) List seperator required ?
##         If you want to seperate daily items with a date based list seperator to make the lists 
##         easier to read then set the following variable value to true, else set to false. Quotes 
##         are not required.
set listseperator true

#### (3.4.2.1) List seperator offset :
####           If you want the list seperators offset by a number of hours then specify that here. 
####           Using an offset of 6 (six) will move the day change-over from midnight to 6am the 
####           next day. Specifying an offset of 0 (zero) will use the standard midnight date  
####           change-over. Set the variable value to the number of hours offset required. Quotes 
####           are not required.
set listseperatoroffset 6

## (3.4.3) Thumbs displayed in to-do list required ?
##         Set to false if you do not want to see thumbs in the to-do list. Quote marks should 
##         not be used.
set viewthumbs true

## (3.4.4) Multi-Delete Capability Required On To Do List?
##         If you would like to have a multi-item delete capability of the to-do list section
##         then set this to true, else set to false.
set todomultidelete true

## (3.4.5) User Sanderton's "Tracker" module to highlight & pre-select "blocked" programs?
##         If you use Sanderton's Tracker module to track your watched programs you can use 
##         this to pre-select programs to delete on using the Multi-Delete capability, or just 
##         highlight blocked programs if you do not use this capability. If you want to use 
##         this functionality set the following variable to true, else set to false
set trackerblockreq true

## (3.4.6) Multi-Thumb-Update Capability Required On To Do List?
##         If you would like to have a multi-item thumb-update capability of the to-do list 
##         section then set this to true, else set to false.
set todomultithumbupdate true

## (3.4.7) Multi-Thumb-Delete Repeat Action Button?
##         For the multi-delete and multi-thumb-update capability, if you would like to have the 
##         actions button repeated every seperator row then set to true, else set to false.
set multirepeat false

## (3.4.8) Programme Details Shown?
##         You may show a variety of basic info including Full Minutes, Megabytes, Percentage 
##         Space Used and Time Remaining Info next to each program in the to do list. Set the 
##         appropriate items to true or false depending on your requirements:
set progstatusdurationreq true
set progstatuspacereq true
set progstatuspercentageusedreq true
set progstatustimeremainingreq true

## (3.4.9) Show Program level high space indicator
##         If you want to show a space level high indicator per programme then set this to true,
##         else set to false:
set proglevelhighspaceindreq true

## (3.4.10) Show Padding Graphics?
##          If you want to show graphics that indicate whether start and/or end padding is to 
##          be added to the programme then set the following variable to true, else set to false:
set paddinggraphicsreq true

## (3.4.11) Show space added back graphic?
##          As the To Do list progresses there are points within the time window covered that 
##          items would expire and availble space would be effectively increased. if you want to  
##          see an icon at appropriate times that indicates that this is the case then set the 
##          following variable to true, else set to false :
set showspaceaddedbackicon true

## (3.4.12) Show delete to make room graphic?
##          In the To Do list, there comes a point that the TiVo would start deleting exired items 
##          and suggestions to make room for necessary recordings. If you want to see and icon at 
##          the apporpriate times that indicates that this is the case then set the following 
##          variable to true, else set to false:
set deleteforroomicon true

## (3.4.13) Show new episode / program graphic?
##          If you want to display an indicator to indicate a new episode or program then set the  
##          following variable to true, else set to false:
set shownewepisodeprogramicon true

## (3.4.15) Show season pass / wishlist graphic?
##          If you want to display an indicator to indicate a season pass or wishlist then set the  
##          following variable to true, else set to false:
set showseasonpasswishlisticon true

## (3.4.16) Use Global Blocklist module to highlight & pre-select "blocked" programs?
##          If you use Kevin Reilly's Blocklist or "xlist" module then you can you can use 
##          this to pre-select programs to delete on using the Multi-Delete capability, or just 
##          highlight blocked programs if you do not use this capability. If you want to use 
##          this functionality set the following variable to true, else set to false
set globalblockreq true

## (3.4.17) Use Global Blocklist functionality to block or unblock titles?
##          If you use Kevin Reilly's Blocklist or "xlist" module then you can you can use 
##          this perform basic blocking or unblocking of titles from the to-do list. If you want 
##          to use this functionality set the following variable to true, else set to false
set globalblockfunction true

Any ideas? I get the thumbs displayed, but I no longer have the drop down box next to the thumb, or the "update" button at the top... come to think of it, I think his _might_ have been missing from the previos versio (0.38.8 beta) as well...


----------



## Fozzie

ash_bluewomble said:


> Has the ability to change the thumbs disappeared in the latest release? It doesn't seem to work for me anymore... anyone else noticed it?


Works fine here. What problem are you having?

Edit: You beat me to it with your explanation!


----------



## Fozzie

Chris,

Regarding the preselection of +3 thumbs for some recordings - I just tried to manually change one of the 'working' thumbs settings from '-' to '+1'. In Tivoweb I got not only the programme that I changed but also got the two recordings with +3 and no thumbs images. So this is telling me that Dailymail has not read +3 from TiVo's database but for some reason pre-selected this value in the email. Hope that makes sense. Please see attached.


----------



## acii

vertigo235 said:


> HEre is what the log says
> 
> "
> 17:42:24-ERROR IN NOW SHOWING MODULE >>can't read "xthumbtype": no such variable<<
> 17:42:24-Items Found >>-1<<
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX snip XXXXXXXXXXXXXxxx
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


I was getting this same variable output for *xthumbtype*. I found that, for some reason, the binaries *ls* and *ps* weren't executing in */var/hack/bin* so they were moved to */busybox* with changes duly noted in the cfg file. This with a reboot got rid of that problem.

I'm still not able to produce a Now Showing list in the Dailyemail. I get about 2/3 of the now showing list processed and then develop an error as noted.



Code:


16:08:28-within now showing loop-check point #2 
16:08:28-Thumb Data Type: >>Predicted<< Qty: >>1<< Confidence: >>113<< 
16:08:28-Other Thumb Type 
16:08:28-thumb image : >>predictedthumbup1.gif<< | thumb count : >>1<< | thumb type : >>P<< 
16:08:28-----new programme >>The Forgotten<< 
16:08:28-item not invisible 
16:08:28-item not ignored 
16:08:28-item not out of date range 
16:08:28-within now showing loop-check point #1 
16:08:28-within now showing loop-check point #2 
16:08:28-Thumb Data Type: >>Predicted<< Qty: >>1<< Confidence: >>124<< 
16:08:28-Other Thumb Type 
16:08:28-thumb image : >>predictedthumbup1.gif<< | thumb count : >>1<< | thumb type : >>P<< 
16:08:28-----new programme >>Just Shoot Me<< 
16:08:28-item not invisible 
16:08:28-item not ignored 
16:08:28-item not out of date range 
16:08:28-within now showing loop-check point #1 
16:08:28-within now showing loop-check point #2 
16:08:28-Thumb Data Type: >>Explicit<< Qty: >>1<< Confidence: >>255<< 
16:08:28-Explicit Thumb Type 
16:08:28-thumb image : >>explicitthumbup1.gif<< | thumb count : >>1<< | thumb type : >>E<< 
16:08:28-----new programme >>The Simpsons<< 
16:08:28-item not invisible 
16:08:28-item not ignored 
16:08:28-item not out of date range 
16:08:28-within now showing loop-check point #1 
16:08:28-within now showing loop-check point #2 
16:08:28-Thumb Data Type: >>Explicit<< Qty: >>3<< Confidence: >>255<< 
16:08:28-Explicit Thumb Type 
16:08:28-thumb image : >>explicitthumbup3.gif<< | thumb count : >>3<< | thumb type : >>E<< 
16:08:29-----new programme >>Everybody Loves Raymond<< 
16:08:29-item not invisible 
16:08:29-item not ignored 
16:08:29-item not out of date range 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #1 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #2 
16:08:29-Thumb Data Type: >>Predicted<< Qty: >>2<< Confidence: >>139<< 
16:08:29-Other Thumb Type 
16:08:29-thumb image : >>predictedthumbup2.gif<< | thumb count : >>2<< | thumb type : >>P<< 
16:08:29-----new programme >>Everybody Loves Raymond<< 
16:08:29-item not invisible 
16:08:29-item not ignored 
16:08:29-item not out of date range 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #1 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #2 
16:08:29-Thumb Data Type: >>Predicted<< Qty: >>2<< Confidence: >>139<< 
16:08:29-Other Thumb Type 
16:08:29-thumb image : >>predictedthumbup2.gif<< | thumb count : >>2<< | thumb type : >>P<< 
16:08:29-----new programme >>Fastlane<< 
16:08:29-item not invisible 
16:08:29-item not ignored 
16:08:29-item not out of date range 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #1 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #2 
16:08:29-Thumb Data Type: >>Predicted<< Qty: >>1<< Confidence: >>117<< 
16:08:29-Other Thumb Type 
16:08:29-thumb image : >>predictedthumbup1.gif<< | thumb count : >>1<< | thumb type : >>P<< 
16:08:29-----new programme >>Rockford Files<< 
16:08:29-item not invisible 
16:08:29-item not ignored 
16:08:29-item not out of date range 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #1 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #2 
16:08:29-Thumb Data Type: >>Predicted<< Qty: >>1<< Confidence: >>117<< 
16:08:29-Other Thumb Type 
16:08:29-thumb image : >>predictedthumbup1.gif<< | thumb count : >>1<< | thumb type : >>P<< 
16:08:29-----new programme >>Sidekicks<< 
16:08:29-item not invisible 
16:08:29-item not ignored 
16:08:29-item not out of date range 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #1 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #2 
16:08:29-Thumb Data Type: >>Predicted<< Qty: >>3<< Confidence: >>53<< 
16:08:29-Other Thumb Type 
16:08:29-thumb image : >>predictedthumbup3.gif<< | thumb count : >>3<< | thumb type : >>P<< 
16:08:29-----new programme >>South Park<< 
16:08:29-item not invisible 
16:08:29-item not ignored 
16:08:29-item not out of date range 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #1 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #2 
16:08:29-Thumb Data Type: >>Predicted<< Qty: >>3<< Confidence: >>80<< 
16:08:29-Other Thumb Type 
16:08:29-thumb image : >>predictedthumbup3.gif<< | thumb count : >>3<< | thumb type : >>P<< 
16:08:29-----new programme >>Law & Order<< 
16:08:29-item not invisible 
16:08:29-item not ignored 
16:08:29-item not out of date range 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #1 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #2 
16:08:29-Thumb Data Type: >>Predicted<< Qty: >>1<< Confidence: >>120<< 
16:08:29-Other Thumb Type 
16:08:29-thumb image : >>predictedthumbup1.gif<< | thumb count : >>1<< | thumb type : >>P<< 
16:08:29-----new programme >>Law & Order<< 
16:08:29-item not invisible 
16:08:29-item not ignored 
16:08:29-item not out of date range 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #1 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #2 
16:08:29-Thumb Data Type: >>Predicted<< Qty: >>1<< Confidence: >>120<< 
16:08:29-Other Thumb Type 
16:08:29-thumb image : >>predictedthumbup1.gif<< | thumb count : >>1<< | thumb type : >>P<< 
16:08:29-----new programme >>Law & Order<< 
16:08:29-item not invisible 
16:08:29-item not ignored 
16:08:29-item not out of date range 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #1 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #2 
16:08:29-Thumb Data Type: >>Predicted<< Qty: >>1<< Confidence: >>120<< 
16:08:29-Other Thumb Type 
16:08:29-thumb image : >>predictedthumbup1.gif<< | thumb count : >>1<< | thumb type : >>P<< 
16:08:29-----new programme >>Screech Owls<< 
16:08:29-item not invisible 
16:08:29-item not ignored 
16:08:29-item not out of date range 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #1 
16:08:29-within now showing loop-check point #2 
16:08:29-Thumb Data Type: >>Predicted<< Qty: >>1<< Confidence: >>124<< 
16:08:29-Other Thumb Type 
16:08:29-thumb image : >>predictedthumbup1.gif<< | thumb count : >>1<< | thumb type : >>P<< 
16:08:30-----new programme >>Foolproof<< 
16:08:30-item not invisible 
16:08:30-item not ignored 
16:08:30-item not out of date range 
16:08:30-within now showing loop-check point #1 
16:08:30-within now showing loop-check point #2 
16:08:30-Thumb Data Type: >>Predicted<< Qty: >>1<< Confidence: >>124<< 
16:08:30-Other Thumb Type 
16:08:30-thumb image : >>predictedthumbup1.gif<< | thumb count : >>1<< | thumb type : >>P<< 
16:08:30-ERROR IN NOW SHOWING MODULE >>syntax error in expression "13050 * 86400 + "<< 
16:08:30-Items Found >>-1<< 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 
syntax error in expression "13050 * 86400 + " 
while executing 
"expr $startdate * 86400 + $starttime" 
("uplevel" body line 10) 
invoked from within 
"uplevel $body" 
invoked from within 
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $::nowshowingdir "" 10 { 
 
set rec [db $::db openid $fsid] 
set expdate [dbobj $rec get ExpirationDate] 
set ..." 
(procedure "getnowshowing" line 63) 
invoked from within 
"getnowshowing " 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 
16:08:30-handle section module completed ok


----------



## tivo-onion

vertigo235 said:


> HEre is what the log says
> 
> "
> 17:42:24-ERROR IN NOW SHOWING MODULE >>can't read "xthumbtype": no such variable<<
> 17:42:24-Items Found >>-1<<
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> can't read "xthumbtype": no such variable
> while executing
> "list "${title}${eptitlexx}${rectime}" $title $expsecs $rectime $callsign $durationminutes $seltype $eptitle $descr $fsid $showingfsid $imagef $xthumbt..."
> ("uplevel" body line 168)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $::nowshowingdir "" 10 {
> 
> set rec [db $::db openid $fsid]
> set expdate [dbobj $rec get ExpirationDate]
> set ..."
> (procedure "getnowshowing" line 63)
> invoked from within
> "getnowshowing "
> ----------------------------------------------------------------"


Can I have the whole log file please at level 3 logging,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

acii said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> syntax error in expression "13050 * 86400 + "
> while executing
> "expr $startdate * 86400 + $starttime"
> ("uplevel" body line 10)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $::nowshowingdir "" 10 {
> 
> set rec [db $::db openid $fsid]
> set expdate [dbobj $rec get ExpirationDate]
> set ..."
> (procedure "getnowshowing" line 63)
> invoked from within
> "getnowshowing "
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 16:08:30-handle section module completed ok


I don't understand why an item in the now showing list would not have a start time? Anyone got any ideas?

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

All,

try this version for a probable fix of the thumb issues.

FILE REMOVED

cheers

Chris


----------



## vertigo235

tivo-onion said:


> Can I have the whole log file please at level 3 logging,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Yes Sir!

Attached.

Memory usage seems to be up with this version, even with the Now Showing section turned off, suggestions off, and the recording history section off, have you made any of the memory tweaks you were planning to make yet? It's much easier for me to cause reboots with this new version 

Does the level 3 debugging use more memory?


----------



## tivo-onion

vertigo235 said:


> Yes Sir!
> 
> Attached.
> 
> Memory usage seems to be up with this version, even with the Now Showing section turned off, suggestions off, and the recording history section off, have you made any of the memory tweaks you were planning to make yet? It's much easier for me to cause reboots with this new version
> 
> Does the level 3 debugging use more memory?


No more memory tweaks that I am aware of - I have done the best I can. Prehaps someone in the know could suggest a bigger pool size? Dunno myself - I am not experiencing any reboots at all! I think the sort function in the now showing module may eat up some extra memory. Also, if you have a lot of problems with reboots then don't use the embedded images function as I have to load the whole email body into memory to search it for specific file names for inclusion into the email. Also try fiddling with the fragmenthtmlemailwrite variable in the cfg file,

cheers

Chris


----------



## vertigo235

All I know is that I was running everything except the Exipry section at 120 days before, with this version I run ToDo and Conflicts, with Sugestions off and I have to drop down to 72 hours 

I'll check out the other settings.


----------



## acii

tivo-onion said:


> I don't understand why an item in the now showing list would not have a start time? Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Chris,

As noted this starts about 2/3 down the list. I deleted several of the programs (one at a time) as it caused an error; then it just keeps preceding downward (if you can follow what I mean 

I'm in the States, -5 gmt, series 2 HDVR2 if that helps.

I noted earlier someone having problems with early am programs not showing up in some listing. I set tzoffset in the configure file to 0 to see if it had any effect. It didn't.

The only other time related anomoly I've noticed is at the end of the email.
Since I installed the program and got it working a few versions back, I've always had this sort of daily call information:

The following daily call information is available: 
Last successful call: Thu, 01 Jan at 10:20 
Next scheduled call: Thu, 01 Jan at 04:36 
Guide data exists through: Tue, 11 Oct 2005

My fakecall.tcl is called by cron, not DailyMail (if this makes a difference).

Last, but not incidentally, let me compliment you on one hell of a program....and the ability to keep this thing delivering the way it does. It blows my mind every AM when I get my DailyEmails telling me what's going on with my Tivos.

Alan


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> Works fine here. What problem are you having?
> 
> Edit: You beat me to it with your explanation!


The multi-update-thumbs piece is automatically disabled for tivowebplus users and non series 1 users. I believe I am correct that LJ's update thumb functionality does not work for either tivowebplus users or those users with TiVos later than series 1. Am I?

cheers

Chris


----------



## vertigo235

I doubt the sort function is causing me any problems because it looks like it's not even running that section due to the error I posted above.


----------



## tivo-onion

acii said:


> Chris,
> 
> As noted this starts about 2/3 down the list. I deleted several of the programs (one at a time) as it caused an error; then it just keeps preceding downward (if you can follow what I mean
> 
> I'm in the States, -5 gmt, series 2 HDVR2 if that helps.
> 
> I noted earlier someone having problems with early am programs not showing up in some listing. I set tzoffset in the configure file to 0 to see if it had any effect. It didn't.
> 
> The only other time related anomoly I've noticed is at the end of the email.
> Since I installed the program and got it working a few versions back, I've always had this sort of daily call information:
> 
> The following daily call information is available:
> Last successful call: Thu, 01 Jan at 10:20
> Next scheduled call: Thu, 01 Jan at 04:36
> Guide data exists through: Tue, 11 Oct 2005
> 
> My fakecall.tcl is called by cron, not DailyMail (if this makes a difference).
> 
> Last, but not incidentally, let me compliment you on one hell of a program....and the ability to keep this thing delivering the way it does. It blows my mind every AM when I get my DailyEmails telling me what's going on with my Tivos.
> 
> Alan


Hmmmm - Wierd - I will try default setting the start time to zero if it comes back as blank - maybe this will help overcome the problem.

Dunno about the call information. This version had some adjustments to allow for later tivo versions as requested earlier in this thread (someone please let me know if this works now) - however I an not that familiar with fakecall. Try calling it from the Dailymail modules and see if it makes a difference? Let me know your success!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

vertigo235 said:


> I doubt the sort function is causing me any problems because it looks like it's not even running that section due to the error I posted above.


True. Try the new code I just posted - it should fix your problem based on the inspection of the log you just sent!

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

This version should help fix the blank starttime's for some programmes in the now showing list,

FILE REMOVED

cheers

Chris


----------



## acii

Chris

Calling fakecall from within DailyMail gives the following:

The following daily call information is available:

* Last successful call: Thu, 01 Jan at 19:12
* Next scheduled call: Wed, 07 Jan at 23:37
* Guide data exists through: Tue, 11 Oct 2005

The time of the call is correct (unadjusted for our longitude) and we've made a week's progress in the scheduling of the next call  

Perhaps it'd be helpful to know that a start time does exist in the normal Now Showing screen obtained through the Tivowebplus User Interface on those programs that seem to stall the Now Showing report in the DailyMail.

Alan


----------



## Fozzie

tivo-onion said:


> All,
> 
> try this version for a probable fix of the thumb issues.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Looks good so far Chris, thanks. Nothing with a +3 showing up yet. I'll keep monitoring.

As an aside, I've not had any problems with TiVo rebooting when running Dailymail. (I do often get a reboot if I use the managedailymail module to edit dailymail.cfg - I tend to use Hackman for any editing because that doesn't reboot TiVo).


----------



## acii

tivo-onion said:


> This version should help fix the blank starttime's for some programmes in the now showing list,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Many thanks!!!

You certainly were able to scope that problem out in a hurry. Everything looks great.

Thanks again.

Alan


----------



## vertigo235

tivo-onion said:


> True. Try the new code I just posted - it should fix your problem based on the inspection of the log you just sent!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


It sure does! I turned off sugestionsin the to-do list, can you have this disable them in the now showing list as well, or add a new variable that disables suggestions in the now showing list?


----------



## ash_bluewomble

tivo-onion said:


> The multi-update-thumbs piece is automatically disabled for tivowebplus users and non series 1 users. I believe I am correct that LJ's update thumb functionality does not work for either tivowebplus users or those users with TiVos later than series 1. Am I?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


That's odd... I am using tivowebplus, but I definitely remember the multi-thumbs update working in earlier version of dailymail and I was still using tivowebplus then...

I'm using a series 1 UK tivo.

Chris: Is it simple to remove the code which disables thumbs update for tivowebplus users? If you could point out the line/line that need to be modified, I'd like to try it out -- just as a sainity check!

Cheers, 
Ash.


----------



## tivo-onion

OK,

here is another mildly updated version that 

- adds more debugging to the call time stuff so I can pin down any problems
- finally sorts out this blank start time thingy
- fixes a bug I saw regarding adding back in space and the name of the program
- ripples suggestion preferences through to the now showing list

if you are having problems with the call time stuff, please send me a logging file (using this new module) at level 3 logging so I can take a look at the detail.

Could people please tell me whch version of hackman allows you to edit the config file successfully - my version of hackman (2.2.27) does not seem to provide this functionality.

let me know how it goes,

I have had no comback on the topic of disabling thumb updates for non-series1 and tivowebplus users. Am I correct on this count?

cheers

Chris

c


----------



## Fozzie

tivo-onion said:


> Could people please tell me whch version of hackman allows you to edit the config file successfully - my version of hackman (2.2.27) does not seem to provide this functionality.


Chris, I'm running 4.0.4 (which I think is the latest). There were some problems a long time ago with editing files but these were fixed.


----------



## tivo-onion

ash_bluewomble said:


> That's odd... I am using tivowebplus, but I definitely remember the multi-thumbs update working in earlier version of dailymail and I was still using tivowebplus then...
> 
> I'm using a series 1 UK tivo.
> 
> Chris: Is it simple to remove the code which disables thumbs update for tivowebplus users? If you could point out the line/line that need to be modified, I'd like to try it out -- just as a sainity check!
> 
> Cheers,
> Ash.


Just for sanity check purposes find:

## MULTI THUMB UPDATE
if {$::tivowebplususer} {
## null
} else {

and change it to:

## MULTI THUMB UPDATE
if {$::tivowebplususer} {

you should find this code twice in the dailymail_jazz.tcl module.

if it works then give me a yell. I am presuming you have a series 1 TiVo?

cheers

Chris


----------



## ash_bluewomble

tivo-onion said:


> Just for sanity check purposes find:
> 
> ## MULTI THUMB UPDATE
> if {$::tivowebplususer} {
> ## null
> } else {
> 
> and change it to:
> 
> ## MULTI THUMB UPDATE
> if {$::tivowebplususer} {
> 
> you should find this code twice in the dailymail_jazz.tcl module.
> 
> if it works then give me a yell. I am presuming you have a series 1 TiVo?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Now I come to think of it, I think I might have been using Tivowebplus 1.1pre2 (beta) at the time... I think that has thumbs update stuff in it... but I had some problems with 1.1pre2, so I moved back to 1.0... I'll give it a go later on anyways...

Cheers,
Ash.


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> Chris, I'm running 4.0.4 (which I think is the latest). There were some problems a long time ago with editing files but these were fixed.


Downloaded and installed this - but i am struggling in finding how to edit a file other than the init file? Any guidance would be appreciated,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Fozzie

tivo-onion said:


> Downloaded and installed this - but i am struggling in finding how to edit a file other than the init file? Any guidance would be appreciated,


Click on the link at the bottom of the page (above 'Support for Version 4.0.4) to be taken to the 'Edit files and prefernces' screen. Select 'other' in th drop-down for 'Select file to be edited' and then type the full path for Dailymail.cfg.

(It would be worth asking PortlandPaw to add Dailymail.cfg to the drop-down list, for the next release)


----------



## Fozzie

Chris,

Is it a bug or by design that you treat multi-thumbs update seperately for the To Do List and Now Playing sections of the email? I'd like to be able to do them both in one hit.

Thanks.


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> Chris,
> 
> Is it a bug or by design that you treat multi-thumbs update seperately for the To Do List and Now Playing sections of the email? I'd like to be able to do them both in one hit.
> 
> Thanks.


By design.

The multi delete functionality has to be seperate, because seperate modules in tivoweb need to be called to delete now showing items and to do items. Therefore the multi-thumb functionality is kept seperate for consistency. I have no plans to change it - sorry,

cheers

Chris


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> Click on the link at the bottom of the page (above 'Support for Version 4.0.4) to be taken to the 'Edit files and prefernces' screen. Select 'other' in th drop-down for 'Select file to be edited' and then type the full path for Dailymail.cfg.
> 
> (It would be worth asking PortlandPaw to add Dailymail.cfg to the drop-down list, for the next release)


Tried to update the module base on Portland's code, but it still reboots my TiVo every time. I think I will just point to the hackman editor module from my module and wash my hands of the whole editor thing! Phew,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Fozzie

Ok Chris, understood. Would you like me to stick a post in the Hackman thread asking PP to include Dailymail.cfg in the drop-downs or will you?


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> Ok Chris, understood. Would you like me to stick a post in the Hackman thread asking PP to include Dailymail.cfg in the drop-downs or will you?


No need - I can reference his editor directly from my module - makes it quick to access. I attach an updated tivoweb module. Thanks for asking though!

Interestingly - my TiVo still reboots when I try and edit it with hackmans editor also - maybe it is due to the length of the setup file? Dunno - but I am happy to remove the editor from my sphere of responsibility anyway,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Fozzie

Hmmm, I get:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_editor '' 'set "filetobeedited" "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail.cfg";'
can't read "edit": no such variable
while executing
"if {$edit == "Update"} {set filetobeedited $author\.draft
set filetitle $author}"
(procedure "::action_editor" line 10)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Edit: Even more hmmmm... now it's working!?!

Edit 2: The error above occurs after Tivoweb has been started. Once you have opened Hackman and gone into the 'Edit files and preferences' screen once, the error goes away; this only needs to be done after Tivoweb has been (re)started.


----------



## vertigo235

mine reboots when I edit in hackman as well


----------



## cwaring

Okay. Just about to set this up and don't really want to wade through 74 pages  so if some kind soul could answer my bold-ed comments it would be very-much appreciated. Thanks 

Sorry if these are stupid questions but I'm new at this 

#set email variables
set mailserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ; *# Does it HAVE to be the IP? Can't I just use SMTP.ISP.WHATEVER?* 
set domain myemaildomain.com ;# *IS THIS REQUIRED? Can I just put my ISP in here - blueyonder.co.uk - as it's their mail server I am using.*
set recipient "" ; #*Got this*
set sender "[email protected]$domain" ;# *Dunno about this? Should I check if my ISP Needs this set?*
set senderName "TiVo" ;# *Default will do*
set authreq true ; #* Done this * 
set username_base64 "" ; *Got this*
set password_base64 "" ; *Got this*

_Edited to add:_

Just had a reply from my ISP....



> > smtp comes up as 195.xxx.xx.xx and pop3 comes up as 195.xxx.xx.xx.
> > However please note that these ip addresses can change.


Do others who use this module have their own mail servers?


----------



## tivo-onion

cwaring said:


> #set email variables
> set mailserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ; *# Does it HAVE to be the IP? Can't I just use SMTP.ISP.WHATEVER?*


This has to be the i.p. for now, not the domain/url. Your TiVo cannot automatically resolve domains like your PC can - so you have to discretely specify the i.p. address. I am working on a solution to this using fake dns for the future.



cwaring said:


> #set domain myemaildomain.com ;# *IS THIS REQUIRED? Can I just put my ISP in here - blueyonder.co.uk - as it's their mail server I am using.*


That is exactly what it is intended to be.



cwaring said:


> #set recipient "" ; #*Got this*


Fine.



cwaring said:


> #set sender "[email protected]$domain" ;# *Dunno about this? Should I check if my ISP Needs this set?*


Leave as is.



cwaring said:


> #set senderName "TiVo" ;# *Default will do*


Leave as is for now.



cwaring said:


> #set authreq true ; #* Done this *


Fine.



cwaring said:


> #set username_base64 "" ; *Got this*
> set password_base64 "" ; *Got this*


Make sure that these are base64 encoded.

cheers

Chris


----------



## cwaring

tivo-onion said:


> This has to be the i.p. for now, not the domain/url.


Thanks Chris. The problems will arise if and when BY decide to change the IP.



> Your TiVo cannot automatically resolve domains like your PC can - so you have to discretely specify the i.p. address.


Stuff I don't know about I tend to take for granted 



> I am working on a solution to this using fake dns for the future.


Hope you find one


----------



## cwaring

As I said, I'm new to this so am a little daunted by all the cofiguration options that are available. I don't know which I need and which I can ignore. For example, I have not yet made my Tivo accessible through the interenet. Is this required for this module to work? (ie 'web server based variables') That's the sort of thing I need to know, if you have the time


----------



## cwaring

One other point. Although my email account requires a username/password, it does not require authentication. How do I edit the .cfg file to reflect this?


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis

Um, a username/password *is* authentication.......

Rgds,

R.


----------



## cwaring

Bah! Of course. I was looking at the wrong thing in OE6  That's it! No more Tivo hacking for me tonight!


----------



## Msan

Has anybody gotten dailymail to run on a 7.2 version tivo yet??


----------



## programx

Hi,

Re-visited the forum for the first time in a while, as I have my Linux box back which puts me in the hacking mood.

This new DailyMail thing looks excellent. I could never get the original one to work, but gave up before I really gave it a decent amount of effort on account of being busy.

However, Tivo-onion, despite following the guide on your web-site, I can't get mine to work! 

I egt:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_extramail '' ''
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

when I click the 'Send a standard daily email' option.

Any help would be great!

I am using TiVoWeb (normal).


----------



## vertigo235

I'm still haveing memory issues with my Series 1 DTiVo, I'm getting reboots with 72 hours set, when my Series 2 DTiVo is funning fine at 120 hours ahead.

I didn't have a problem with .38.8 at 120 hours on either? 

Is there hope?


----------



## Softail95

Make sure you only have the .itcl's that are in the dailymail .zip. If you have an option on the main TW menu to 'send daily mail', it's old--delete the itcl for it. You should be having to 'manage daily mail' and then pick 'send daily mail' in that submenu. I had this problem and it took Chris and me a long time to find. same error messages as yours....


----------



## thepicman

vertigo235 said:


> I'm still haveing memory issues with my Series 1 DTiVo, I'm getting reboots with 72 hours set, when my Series 2 DTiVo is funning fine at 120 hours ahead.
> 
> I didn't have a problem with .38.8 at 120 hours on either?
> 
> Is there hope?


I have been running v1 on my SVR2000 for a week or so now with no ill effects. Switched over from .38.8, so yes.


----------



## thepicman

tivo-onion said:


> Ok All,
> 
> This version contains the "now showing" list functionality, as well as many bug fixes.
> 
> Chris


Thanks for that! A feature I hoped for back in v.36 

Curious as to why you turn off endpad functionality if found dual tuners?

TIA

TPM


----------



## cwaring

Okay. So, I downloaded v.037b as I think this is the latest stable version and nstalled everything as per instructions. Not 100% certain I've got all setting in the .cfg covered correctly but it looks okay and I don't think this problem is related.

I'm getting this error:



Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_manage_dailymail '/' ''
can't read "htmlfilerequired": no such variable
    while executing
"if { $htmlfilerequired } {
		puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/viewdailymail/" "View most recent generated daily status e-mail?"]]]
	}"
    (procedure "::action_manage_dailymail" line 14)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"--cut here--

With knowing nothing about this utility, I can only assume this is related to this bit of the readme:



> USERS INSTALLING DAILYMAIL ONTO A READ-ONLY FILESYSTEM:
> 
> - The HTML file is generated regardless of what htmlfilerequired is
> set to. The config item htmlfilerequired only dictates whether the
> generated HTML file will be deleted when dailymail exits. Therefore,
> create a link for the dailymail_jazz.html file to a writeable
> filesystem (such as /var/tmp).
> 
> Example:
> 
> $> ln -s /var/tmp/dailymail_jazz.html /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.html


However, when trying to execute that line, I get the following:



Code:


ln: cannot create symbolic link `/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.html' to `/var/tmp/dailymail_jazz.html': No such file or directory

Can anyone assist fixing this?

It wouldn't surprise me to learn that it's something really, really simple?


----------



## Fozzie

cwaring said:


> Okay. So, I downloaded v.037b as I think this is the latest stable version...


Where did you get that from? The latest version on his web site is 0.38.8 beta but now we're on a full release:

http://deepinthejungle.servehttp.com/Tivo/downloads/Dailymail Jazz Install v1.0 26Sep05.zip plus the updated mangedailymail.tcl here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3300292&&#post3300292 and updated dailymail_jazz.tcl here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3297308&&#post3297308

You haven't installed Dailymail on to a read-only file system, so that bit of the readme is irrelevant to you.

Post the area around 3.1.6 of your dailymail.cfg.


----------



## cwaring

Fozzie said:


> Where did you get that from?


http://www.deepinthejungle.com/Tivo/Tivoindex.htm

Thanks for the other links.

_You haven't installed Dailymail on to a read-only file system, so that bit of the readme is irrelevant to you._
I thought the Tivo was a RO system, which is why I have to make it RW in telnet before altering stuff. [email protected] probably mis-understood something. PCs I know about; Linux I don't 



> Post the area around 3.1.6 of your dailymail.cfg.


I'll try this new version first. Looks more fool-proofed, but I'm a better class of fool 

Edited to add:
Okay. I was mistooked  I just tried FTPing a text file on Tivo (/var/hack) without first Telnetting in to set it to RW and it worked. Great! I've learned something new and also confused myself at the same time. Isn't learning fun 

I typed as Fozzie answered


----------



## Fozzie

cwaring said:


> I thought the Tivo was a RO system, which is why I have to make it RW in telnet before altering stuff.


/var is permanently read-write


----------



## cwaring

Well, I've got the basics working. One or two little niggles, though. I have attached the latest daily email for reference.

*SMART:* How do I disable this check and are the errors anything to worry about?
*TODO:* There's obviously a file missing. The Tracker module (that came with DailyMailJazz) is installed but there's no instructions so don't know how to fix this. It mentions Stuart in the .cfg file. I have done a quick Forum search and found too many references to it to plod through them all for a file 
*IMAGES:* As far as I can tell, I have images set to display, but embedded rather than served. Where are they?

Oh, and you see under the "Conflicts" heading? Well, there's nothing in the TDL until after 7pm and there never was, as far as I know. Also, I don't have a SP or ARWL for TNG! How can I have a conflict for something I never planned on recording? That's just silly


----------



## Fozzie

cwaring said:


> *SMART:* How do I disable this check and are the errors anything to worry about?


Just enable SMART monitoring on that drive:

/var/hack/bin smartctl -e /dev/hda (if you've a second drive then hdb)



> *TODO:* There's obviously a file missing. The Tracker module (that came with DailyMailJazz) is installed but there's no instructions so don't know how to fix this. It mentions Stuart in the .cfg file. I have done a quick Forum search and found too many references to it to plod through them all for a file


Latest Tivoweb tracker module here (don't forget to re-load Tivoweb for it to show up)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2662479&&#post2662479

A script so that the Tracker module databse can be automatically updated (using cron) here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2660229&&#post2660229


----------



## Fozzie

cwaring said:


> Oh, and you see under the "Conflicts" heading? Well, there's nothing in the TDL until after 7pm and there never was, as far as I know. Also, I don't have a SP or ARWL for TNG! How can I have a conflict for something I never planned on recording? That's just silly


What does it say in Tiveoweb when you click on 'details' for that entry?


----------



## cwaring

Just the usual "programme details" page with 'record' and 'get SP' options at the bottom so it is obvously NOT scheduled or SP'd.


----------



## cwaring

More non-existant conflicts 



> Conflicts
> The following unresolvable conflicts occur in the next 120 hours. TiVo has determined that these programmes that you have selected to be recorded via season-pass or wishlist will not be recorded:


However, NONE of the episodes it mentions are actually due to be recorded. They're all dormant (ie FRO) SPs


----------



## Fozzie

cwaring said:


> Just the usual "programme details" page with 'record' and 'get SP' options at the bottom so it is obvously NOT scheduled or SP'd.


It's the 'details' that should give a clue as to what's happening! Can you post a screen grab?


----------



## cwaring

Sure thing. As today's only conflict has passed, here's one from an email with details 120 hours ahead 

 

On the left is the Daily Email, on the right is programme details for the first "Charmed" episode listed; after "Jade's Salon" which, incidently, I have never shown any interest in nor previously recorded.

_However_ there was a Guide Data problem some time ago that listed "Jade's Salon" with the synopsis and actor details for "Charmed" so that might explain _that_ one, but not the others 

I've just checked on my actual Tivo and a lot of these 'conflicts' are showing up in the "Recording History" too; even the TNG eps which I have never had an SP for. It's all very ing


----------



## Fozzie

It looks like one of your wishlists picked it up? Have you got details of some of the ones that you think may not have been to do with a guide data error. It would also be handy to know what wishlists & type you have.

One other possible explanation is that these programmes were TiVo Suggestions that have been cancelled by TiVo along the way?


----------



## programx

Excellent! Well impressed at that!

Thanks guys.

I guess I just wait now to see if my cron's going to work....


----------



## programx

Actually, another post ... is there a key to all the icons somewhere?


----------



## cwaring

Fozzie said:


> It looks like one of your wishlists picked it up?


Sounds right, now I think about it. However, I don't have any set up to auto-record. Thinking some more about it, it is possible that I did, at one point, set it to auto-record and then cancelled it which would probably explain this phenomenon.

Never mind. I'll simply remove the listing from my daily mail.

Is there another Module available that will cross-check my SPs with each other and tell me of any _actual_ clashes?

Also, while I'm here... I'm not bothered about the ability to edit the DM config file from within TW; mainly due to the security issues if and when I get round to sorting out net access. Is there a way to remove that function safely without breaking the Module?

Thanks for your continued help.


----------



## Fozzie

cwaring said:


> Is there another Module available that will cross-check my SPs with each other and tell me of any _actual_ clashes?


Some thing like >>this<< perhaps, from the great mrtickle?


----------



## cwaring

Nope. Got that one already. Not what I was wanting. While excellent, that module seems to only check for other shows/titles similar to your SPs.

I was thinking more along the lines of "won't record this ep of this SP as this it clashes with this one".


----------



## Fred1

Hi

I have been running version 0.35.6 for quite a while very successfully.

However since I changed my ISP to Tiscali (from Zen) last week, it has not been able to even generate an email.

I have edited the config file ( I think correctly) with the ip address of the smtp server, and changed the email domain also.

Here is an extract from the log.

##################
09:09:39-debug-about to parse crontab file
09:09:39-debug-e-mail required
09:09:39-debug-about to send e-mail
09:09:39-debug-entered sendmail procedure
09:09:39-debug-variable check:
09:09:39-debug-mailserver : >>212.74.114.61<<
09:09:39-debug-domain : >>tiscali.co.uk<<
09:09:39-debug-recipient : >>[email protected]<< (edited to protect me from spam)
09:09:39-debug-subject: >>TiVo status e-mail for Monday October 10, 2005<<
09:09:39-debug-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>212.74.114.61<<
09:09:39-debug-got reply : >>220 mk-smarthost-9.mail.uk.tiscali.com ESMTP Exim 4.30 1 Mon, 10 Oct 2005 10:07:24 +0100<<
09:09:39-debug-connected
09:09:39-debug-got reply : >>250 mk-smarthost-9.mail.uk.tiscali.com Hello xx.xx.xx.xx.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com [xx.xx.xx.xx]<<
09:09:39-debug-helo acknowledged
09:09:39-debug-got reply : >>250 OK<<
09:09:39-debug-from acknowledged
09:09:39-debug-got reply : >>250 Accepted<<
09:09:39-debug-to acknowledged
09:09:39-debug-got reply : >>354 Enter message, ending with "." on a line by itself<<
09:09:39-debug-sending message
09:09:39-debug-building header
09:09:39-debug-about to set recipient
09:09:39-debug-recipient set
09:09:39-debug-building content
09:09:39-debug-html starts
09:09:39-debug-body starts
##########################

And that is where it stops.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## greenward

Is it just me, or is deepinthejungle down? I got tivowebplus working this weekend and am itching to try out the dailymail.

Jeff


----------



## thepicman

greenward said:


> Is it just me, or is deepinthejungle down? I got tivowebplus working this weekend and am itching to try out the dailymail.
> 
> Jeff


He self-serves, so probably just a cat in the router. Its not unusual. I can email it to you if you want. Which version?

TPM


----------



## greenward

TPM,

I guess I should start with the latest version, if it runs under tivowebplus. I know it may not yet be stable, but it's probably more fun! If you could email it to me, I would be thankful.

Alternatively, if the previous stable version is better for me getting started, I'll take that.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## thepicman

greenward said:


> TPM,
> 
> I guess I should start with the latest version, if it runs under tivowebplus. I know it may not yet be stable, but it's probably more fun! If you could email it to me, I would be thankful.
> 
> Jeff


You want to PM me your email address?


----------



## DWZ

I'm running DailyMail Jazz 0.38.8 but am having a bit of a problem.

I've got it on a cron, to run it at 6:48am every morning. That seems to work fine, I've checked the logs and confirmed that it does in fact run every day.

But, my problem is, I'm not receiving any emails.

I set debug mode to 3 and waited till the next morning to see if I could find anything.

I found this worrying line in the debug output:



Code:


06:49:52-EMAIL NOT SENT BECAUSE THERE IS NO ALERT DISCOVERED!

Now, I know there is an option in the config file to only send an email if an alert is found:


Code:


## (3.1.19) Email Required On Alert Only?
##          Generally, an email will always be sent if the user has defined that they want an 
##          email. If you only want an email to be sent if there is an Alert i.e. there is 
##          something that needs to be addressed then select the following variable to true 
##          else set to false. Remember that if you set this variable to true, you will only
##          receive an email if something is found that needs user attention.
set alertonlyemail false

But, as you can see, it's set to false.

So, any idea what the problem could be?

Thanks


----------



## Fozzie

Sounds like the one of ususal problems of either ISP or home PC spam filtering. Try things like another email account, turning off firewalls, AV etc...


----------



## programx

I have it all working on demans now, which is great. Awesome email.

I thought I had my cron set-up right to do it, but obviously not. What are the requirements for cron to work?

It is in my crontab as per the documentation.


----------



## thepicman

programx said:


> I have it all working on demans now, which is great. Awesome email.
> 
> I thought I had my cron set-up right to do it, but obviously not. What are the requirements for cron to work?
> 
> It is in my crontab as per the documentation.


This is how I got mine running.

http://www.planetbuilders.org/tivo/tivo_cron.html


----------



## programx

Thanks, will play tonight.


----------



## propman07

Hello-

I've had limited success getting Dailymail v0.38.8 working on my HR10-250. It seems that if I comment out the line around 938, it seems to work once (after a reboot), but will not send any more e-mail messages. I'm trying to figure out what the command myaddr is trying to do. Any thoughts? Here is the snippet of code from the tcl file:

if {$tivowebplususer} {
## set chan [socket -myaddr $tivoip $mailserver 25] (This is the line that I commented out)
} else {
set chan [socket $mailserver 25]
}
gets $chan reply

TIA


----------



## propman07

Latest error message:

clip--- (from level 3 debug log)

11:11:46-EMAIL & HTML FILE MANAGEMENT - START
expected boolean value but got "trueConflict - "
while executing
"if {$alertstatus || $alertonlyemail == 0} {
if {$emailsendrequired} {
if {$debuglvl>0} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -..."
(file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 7877)

Thanks.


----------



## cwaring

I've edited the .cfg file. Assuming I have to re-start DailyMailJazz so that it takes note of the changes, how do I do that? I can't find a reference in the README (not that I've looked that well, I have to admit ) Or, is it that it checks the .cfg file just before sending a mail; ie before the CRON thingy runs it?


----------



## Fozzie

The latter, rather than the former therefore no need to re-start anything.


----------



## ncjok

Dailymail_jazz 0.37beta stopped working for me earlier this week. TiVo had been up for about a month and it seems like the script stopped all of a sudden.

I'm sure I've read somewhere that the script can play up if I don't have enough items in my To Do List? How many is it, and is this number important on a daily basis or only at bootup?

Thinking it was the latter I put another 3 generic items in the To Do List and reboot the TiVo, but still no joy. When I invoke the script via TiVo Web the log ends with:



Code:


00:04:47-debug-GENERATING OUTPUT SECTION >>1<<
00:04:47-debug-GENERATING TO-DO LIST
00:04:47-debug-compiling to do list
00:04:47-debug-need to look for overlapping programs with endpad
00:04:49-debug-3 items to investigate for endpad programme overlapping
00:04:49-debug-starting main to-do loop

If I start the script via Telnet it ends like:



Code:


00:07:33-debug-GENERATING OUTPUT SECTION >>1<<
00:07:33-debug-GENERATING TO-DO LIST
00:07:33-debug-compiling to do list
00:07:33-debug-need to look for overlapping programs with endpad
00:07:35-debug-3 items to investigate for endpad programme overlapping
00:07:35-debug-starting main to-do loop
can't read "count": no such variable
    while executing
"return $count"
    (procedure "gettodo" line 372)
    invoked from within
"gettodo $dmailHoursahead "
    (procedure "outputSection" line 38)
    invoked from within
"outputSection 1"
    (file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 3879)

Any ideas, please?


----------



## Fozzie

ncjok said:


> Any ideas, please?


Try running the latest supported version - V1.0.


----------



## SimonMallion

Fozzie said:


> Try running the latest supported version - V1.0.


Where can we get version 1.0 from?


----------



## Fozzie

The same place as all the other versions!


----------



## SimonMallion

From here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3327100&&#post3327100 then I guess?


----------



## thepicman

SimonMallion said:


> Where can we get version 1.0 from?


http://deepinthejungle.servehttp.com/Tivo/downloads/Dailymail Jazz Install v1.0 26Sep05.zip


----------



## sanderton

cwaring said:


> Nope. Got that one already. Not what I was wanting. While excellent, that module seems to only check for other shows/titles similar to your SPs.
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of "won't record this ep of this SP as this it clashes with this one".


Recording History.

Or alternatively use my "Resolve Clashes on a second TiVo" module, which will list all the shows which could not be recorded because of a clash.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

I have just loaded the latest dailymail_jazz onto TiVo.

i have set up the dailymail.cfg file and manually sent a mail via tivoweb.

In the log I get:

13:27:09-got reply : >>553 5.5.3 <[email protected]>... Invalid<<
13:27:09-connection rejected

But (and I've just rechecked) in the cfg file the "to" address is

[email protected] which is definitely correct.

Any ideas as to why dailymail_jazz is transposing the gov and gsi parts of the address?

Thanks

raist


----------



## Softail95

Did you check the actual file on the Tivo? Like do a 'CAT DAILYMAIL.CFG'.... It sounds like you might be running an older cfg file which contains the incorrect address. Is there a chance that you keyed it in that way in a prior edit session?


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Thanks, that seemed to be the problem (sorry!). I fixed that and managed to successfully send couple of mails manually with no probs.

All of a sudden, this made my TiVo reboot. A search of the thread leads me to believe this is a memory problem, so I'm gonna try making the script that others have recommended, before I do so, can anyone confim this would be the correct way to do so:

*cd /var/hack
joe mailmemfix.sh

#!/bin/sh
export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl*
ctrl-k ctrl-x

and then in crontab I replace:

*30 8 * * * /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl &*

with:

*30 8 * * * /var/hack/mailmemfix.sh *

I have sh in /bin so it should work, right?

I'll apologise now if I've made a fool out of myself, I know nothing about this linuxy stuff!

Oh, and if the above is correct, can I send a manual email from telnet with:

*./mailmemfix.sh*

Thanks in advance


----------



## cwaring

What's with the convoluted scripting?

1. cd /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl
2. joe tivoweb
3. Edit figure
4. Ctrl+K then y

Job done! Or am I missing something?


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Nope.

TiVo's crashed again.

Not saying you're wrong. Perhaps my problem isn't memory related.

Cheers

Raist


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Like your new word?



cwaring said:


> What's with the convoluted scripting?





cwaring said:


> I think that's getting a bit _too_ technical and convoluted


----------



## cwaring

Not mine  http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=16917&dict=CALD


----------



## ncjok

Raisltin Majere said:


> I'm gonna try making the script that others have recommended, before I do so...


Hi Raisltin,
There doesn't seem to be a need to create mailmemfix.sh. It appears the file dailymail_jazz is the new script which calls and backgrounds dailymail_jazz.tcl


----------



## Raisltin Majere

ncjok said:


> Hi Raisltin,
> There doesn't seem to be a need to create mailmemfix.sh. It appears the file dailymail_jazz is the new script which calls and backgrounds dailymail_jazz.tcl


Ah! So do I just change the crontab file to read dailymail_jazz instead of dailymail_jazz.tcl?


----------



## ncjok

Code:


Bash /var/hack/dailymail #cat dailymail_jazz
#!/bin/sh

export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032

/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl $1 $2 $3 $4 > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1

I'm not sure if that does actually background the script so I added the following line to crontab which got it working for me:


Code:


55 6 * * * /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &

Maybe there are some arguments we can use when calling the script but I don't know what they are.


----------



## Fozzie

Raisltin Majere said:


> Ah! So do I just change the crontab file to read dailymail_jazz instead of dailymail_jazz.tcl?


Yes.

It's probably also worth editing the first line of tivoweb.tcl to:



Code:


export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032

if you haven't already done that.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Brillieant, that seems to have sorted it. Thanks


----------



## dgilbert

Quick question; After I send a dailymail from TWP (1.2.1), the email is sent but the TWP page (extramail) fails with "page cannot be displayed". I'm using the v1.0 release of DailyMail with the Sep29 patches. Any idea what's going on?



Code:


------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v1.0 (29 September 2005 - 10.00am) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>2<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 18:38:53 (debugging times specified in gmt)

18:38:53-GLOBAL VARIABLE DEFINITION - COMPLETED
18:38:53-MEMORY FREEPAGES ADJUSTMENT - COMPLETED
18:38:53-commence fooling tivoweb modules
18:38:53-completed fooling tivoweb modules
18:38:53-completed other preperation
18:38:53-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
18:38:53-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
18:38:53-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
18:38:53-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
18:38:53-0 argument(s) found
18:38:53-argument handling complete
18:38:53-start optional message handling
18:38:53-no message file found
18:38:53-end optional message handling
18:38:53-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - START.
18:38:53-TiVo Model : >>1<<.
18:38:53-TiVo Manufacturer : >>Hughes<<.
18:38:53-TiVo Type : >>DirecTiVo<<.
18:38:53-TiVo Software version : >>6.2-01-2-321<<.
18:38:53-TiVo : >>Series 2<<.
18:38:54- setuptz identified : >>-18000<<.
18:38:54- daylightsavings identified : >><<.
18:38:54-Cleaned Up TiVo Software version : >>6.2<<.
18:38:54-More than 1 tuner found - 'To Do' Endpad functionality set OFF : >>2<<.
18:38:54-Is TiVo UKTiVo? : >>0<<.
18:38:54-Is TiVo Direct TiVo : >>1<<.
18:38:54-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - COMPLETED.
18:38:54-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - START
18:38:54-tzoffset : >>-18000<<
18:38:54-Identified time zone offset : >>0<<.
18:38:54-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - COMPLETED
18:38:54-INCLUDING TiVoWeb MODULES - START.
18:38:54-About to include util.itcl.
18:38:54-Util.itcl included - About to include index.itcl.
18:38:54-Index.itcl included.
18:38:54-INCLUDING TiVoWeb MODULES - COMPLETED.
18:38:54-IDENTIFICATION OF DEFAULT RECORDING QUALITY - START.
18:38:54-IDENTIFICATION OF DEFAULT RECORDING QUALITY - COMPLETED.
18:38:54-GENERIC VARIABLE SETTING - START.
18:38:54-About to set source directory.
18:38:54-About to call get sizes module.
18:38:54-About to set the now showing directory
18:38:54-GENERIC VARIABLE SETTING - COMPLETED.
18:38:57-ABOUT TO ASSEMBLE EMAIL:
18:38:57-CREATING EMAIL HEADINGS - START
18:38:57-CREATING EMAIL HEADINGS - COMPLETED
18:38:57-TiVo STATUS / REBOOT INFO - START
18:38:57-TiVo STATUS / REBOOT INFO - COMPLETED
18:38:57-CHECKING FOR EMERGENCY TEMP READING - START
18:38:57-Temperature check run successfully.
18:38:57-CHECKING FOR EMERGENCY TEMP READING - COMPLETED
18:38:57-CHECKING PHONE & DAILY CALL STATUS - START
18:38:57-CHECKING PHONE & DAILY CALL STATUS - COMPLETED
18:38:57-SMART DISK CHECK - START
18:38:57-Checking S.M.A.R.T. status
18:38:58-Drive A SMART check :
smartctl version 5.33 [mips-TiVo-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-4 Bruce Allen
Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/
...
18:38:58-Disk passed SMART check.
18:38:58-Disk B is not present - SMART check not run on disk B - remember disk B presence is set in the cfg file.
18:38:58-SMART DISK CHECK - COMPLETED
18:38:58-CALCULATING DISK USAGE & DISPLAY - START
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>list<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>tcount<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>tspace<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>ttime<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>sugtspace<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>exptspace<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>expsugtspace<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >><<
18:39:08-error in unsetting variable >><<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >><<
18:39:08-error in unsetting variable >><<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>type<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>selectiontypes<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>presentationbehtypes<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>rollingsum<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>ourspace<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>ourtemptype<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>spaceusedbysuggestionsmeg<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>spaceusedbyexpiredsuggestionsmeg<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>spaceusedbyexpiredmeg<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>interpretedspaceusedmeg<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>interpretedotherspacemeg<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>interpretedfreespacemeg<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>interpretedpercentused<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>fid<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>state<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>count<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>parts<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>rec<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>size<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>recquality<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>space<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>recdur<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>spacetype<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>time<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>showing<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>junk<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>program<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>name<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>recbeh<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>title<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>expsecs<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>indexpath<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>secs<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>fsid<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>seltype<<
18:39:08-unsetting variable >>streamsize<<
18:39:08-Remaining time calculation
18:39:08-Remaining time calc >>true<<
18:39:08-bitrate >>3660000<<
18:39:08-Building usage diagram
18:39:08-CALCULATING DISK USAGE & DISPLAY - COMPLETED
18:39:08-ENDPAD CHECKING - START
18:39:08-ENDPAD CHECKING - COMPLETED
18:39:08-RED DOT CHECKING - START
18:39:09-RED DOT CHECKING - COMPLETED
18:39:09-NEW MAIL SECTION - START
18:39:11-NEW MAIL SECTION - COMPLETED
18:39:11-MAIN EMAIL BODY - START
18:39:11-generating output section >>1<<
18:39:11-generating conflicts list
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>hoursahead<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>oldday<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>conflicts<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>colourtoggle<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>episodic<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>recdate<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>descr<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>debugfinished<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>nowday<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>type<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>id<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>callsign<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>showingfsid<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>showing<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>program<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>thetime<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>seriesfsid<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>recbeh<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>name<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>rectime<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>title<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>station<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>ignorethisitem<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>series<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>creason<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>gottabreak<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>seltype<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>fsid<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>eptitle<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>id2<<
18:39:14-Items Found >>0<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>index<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>sectionHeading<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>sectionWithData<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>sectionWithoutData<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>sectionMessage<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>itemsFound<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>program_word<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>expiry_word<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>fid<<
18:39:14-unsetting variable >>errorInfo<<
18:39:14-generating output section >>2<<
18:39:14-generating status list
18:39:14-reading the temperature, calculating uptime, checking what's running 
18:39:14-about to run thermal check
18:39:14-thermal check run
18:39:14-about to run uptime check
18:39:14-uptime check run
18:39:17-about to run ps
18:39:18-ps run
18:39:18-hack found >>tnlited<<
18:39:18-hack found >>tivoftp<<
18:39:18-hack found >>httpd-tt.tcl<<
18:39:18-hack found >>cron<<
18:39:19-hack found >>endpadplus.tcl<<
18:39:19-about to parse crontab file
18:39:19-invalid cron line >># TWPrun.sh created on the fly by enhancement script<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>config<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>suffix<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>cur_temp<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>cur_tempF<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>uptime<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>uptimestr<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>digit_tempC<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>temp_comment<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>complexcallstuff<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>fidx<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>GDT<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>LastSuccessfulCall<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>NextScheduledCall<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>GuideDataThrough<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>cronactive<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>shellcmd<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>procs<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>fileitemlist<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-error in unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-error in unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>item<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-error in unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-error in unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>appname<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-error in unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-error in unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>appmessage<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>cronfile<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>cronitemlist<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-error in unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-error in unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>line<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-error in unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-error in unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>cronname<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>tabloc<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>doublespaceloc<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>paramlist<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>m<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>h<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>dom<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>mon<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>dow<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>spaceindow<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>schedout<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>ampm<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>dailytext<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>dowlistsuper<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>secondtimearound<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-error in unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-error in unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>dowsuper<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>monthlytext<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-error in unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-error in unsetting variable >><<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>NSC<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>LSC<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>index<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>sectionHeading<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>sectionWithData<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>sectionWithoutData<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>sectionMessage<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>itemsFound<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>program_word<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>expiry_word<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>fid<<
18:39:19-unsetting variable >>errorInfo<<
18:39:19-generating output section >>3<<
18:39:19-generating to-do list
18:39:20-compiling to do list
18:39:21-starting main to-do loop
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>hoursahead<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>multicomplete<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>runningmegused<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>path<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>prefix<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>numofitems<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>ouritemid<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>progressivethumbs<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>maxexpirytime<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>colourtoggle<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>program_word<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>organize_word<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>expirytime<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>expirysize<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>expirytitle<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>expirytype<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>expirycount<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>expiryrectime<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>currentcount<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>oldday<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>ourType<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>parts<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>rec<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>xthumbtype<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>thumbdata<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>temptext<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>score<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>ourUnitsText<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>expaddbackinreq<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>rectime<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>thumbcount<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>thumbtype<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>addbackicon<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>series<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>thumbs<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>ourseconds<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>seltype<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>duration<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>seconds<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>state<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>descr<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>nowday<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>itemisseasonpass<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>bitrate<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>newepisode<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>ourremainingtimetext<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>ourextratempstarttime<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>starttime<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>callsign<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>ourhours<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>addbacktext<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>showing<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>ourTitle<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>futurestarttime<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>seriesfsid<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>title<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>expsecs<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>durationminutes<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>needtoaddthisspace<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>ourremainingspacemeg<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>endtime<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>eptitle<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>episodic<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>progstatustext<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>imagef<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>otherprogremovaladdbackicon<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>rowclassid<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>recquality<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>size<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>numthumbs<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>icons<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>showingfsid<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>thumbconf<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>stationfsid<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>recbeh<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>name<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>expdate<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>ignorethisitem<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>percentusedafterprog<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>tempmaxexpirytime<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>fsid<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>streamsize<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>ourSize<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>itemiswishlist<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>type<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>progremaininghours<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>runningpercentused<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>blockthis<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>globalblock<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>durationhours<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>program<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>percentusedafterprogtemp<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>station<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>startdate<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>minutes<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>remainingspace<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>ourexpirytime<<
18:39:32-Items Found >>1<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>index<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>sectionHeading<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>sectionWithData<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>sectionWithoutData<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>sectionMessage<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>itemsFound<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>program_word<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>expiry_word<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>fid<<
18:39:32-unsetting variable >>errorInfo<<
18:39:32-error in unsetting variable >>errorInfo<<
18:39:33-generating output section >>4<<
18:39:33-generating record history list
--caching 701 channels for source of type=6 (DirecTV)
18:40:34-unsetting variable >>tofind_tmsid<<
18:40:34-unsetting variable >>tofind_fsid<<
18:40:34-unsetting variable >>showings<<
18:40:34-unsetting variable >>recfsid<<
18:40:34-unsetting variable >>name<<
18:40:34-unsetting variable >>type<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>colourtoggle<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>cancelreasons<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>now<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>oldday<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>mintime<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>maxtime<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>afterbefore<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>werebefore<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>episodic<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>recdate<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>altexists<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>alt<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>descr<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>altshow<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>nowday<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>type<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>rowclassid<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>alttype<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>resolution<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>altformattedstarttime<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>isEpisode<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>id<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>callsign<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>showingfsid<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>starttime<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>altid<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>showing<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>rogram<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>progterm<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>reason<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>stationfsid<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>program<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>problem<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>recbeh<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>name<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>rectime<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>whenrecorded<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>findalt<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>title<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>station<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>altwhenrecorded<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>ignorethisitem<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>series<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>creason<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>startdate<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>altstarttime<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>seltype<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>fsid<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>unresolved<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>eptitle<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>id2<<
18:40:50-Items Found >>1<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>index<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>sectionHeading<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>sectionWithData<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>sectionWithoutData<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>sectionMessage<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>itemsFound<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>program_word<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>expiry_word<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>fid<<
18:40:50-unsetting variable >>errorInfo<<
18:40:50-generating output section >>5<<
18:40:50-generating now showing list
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>message<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>repeatbarcount<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>progressivethumbs<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>colourtoggle<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>sortedlist<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>unsortedlist<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>sortcount<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>program_word<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>donecount<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>totalitem<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>title<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>expsecs<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>rectime<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>callsign<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>durationminutes<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>seltype<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>eptitle<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>descr<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>fsid<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>showingfsid<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>imagef<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>xthumbtype<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>thumbcount<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>thumbtype<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>seriesfsid<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>thumbs<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>series<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>airdatestr<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>premstr<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>rowclassid<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>expirypertinent<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>blockthis<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>globalblock<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>temptext<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>episodic<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>thumbdata<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>type<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>rec<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>numthumbs<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>score<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>starttime<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>thumbconf<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>showing<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>stationfsid<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>program<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>recbeh<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>name<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>premiere<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>station<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>ignorethisitem<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>expdate<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>startdate<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>duration<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>eptitlexx<<
18:40:57-Items Found >>46<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>index<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>sectionHeading<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>sectionWithData<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>sectionWithoutData<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>sectionMessage<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>itemsFound<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>program_word<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>expiry_word<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>fid<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>errorInfo<<
18:40:57-generating output section >>6<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>index<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>sectionHeading<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>sectionWithData<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>sectionWithoutData<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>sectionMessage<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>itemsFound<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>program_word<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>expiry_word<<
18:40:57-unsetting variable >>errorInfo<<
18:40:57-error in unsetting variable >>errorInfo<<
18:40:57-MAIN EMAIL BODY - COMPLETED
18:40:57-MAIN FOOTER - START
18:40:57-MAIN FOOTER - COMPLETED
18:40:57-EMAIL & HTML FILE MANAGEMENT - START
18:40:57-Email required
18:40:57-entered sendmail procedure
...
18:41:13-message sent
18:41:13-got reply : >>221 smtp.perfora.net Bye<<
18:41:13-disconnected
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>mailserver<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>domain<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>recipient<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>subject<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>htmlfilename<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>chan<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>boundaryid<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>htmlfilefd<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>ourstringlength<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>totalstringlength<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>ourstringlengthmb<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>imagecount<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>imagesused<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>imagefilename<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>imagereq<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>dotloc<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>imagefiletype<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>imagebase64filename<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>reply<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>errorInfo<<
18:41:13-Email sent
18:41:13-EMAIL & HTML FILE MANAGEMENT - COMPLETED
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>oursiteport<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>remaindersize<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>predictedthreethumbdowngraphic<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>spacegraphichigh<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>syslogFac<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>username_base64<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>predictedonethumbdowngraphic<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>actualpercentfree<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>dtivo<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>midthreshold<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>domain<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>deleteforroomicon<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>showseasonpasswishlisticon<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>confresUseForm<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>explicittwothumbdowngraphic<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>actualpercentused<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>SourceCacheG<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>highthreshold<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>memcat<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>emailsendrequired<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>externalsitestartmap<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>externalsiteendmap<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>logotableindex<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>tcl_pkgPath<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>explicitonethumbdowngraphic<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>blockmegraphic<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>authmethod<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>tivobrokenfilename<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>spacevariance<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>runfakecallmodule<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>listseperatoroffset<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>tivowebplususer<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>alertreasons<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>dmailTivoStatus<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>appsrunning<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>htmlfilefd<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>confresDefaultDaysAhead<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>impliedtwothumbupgraphic<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>alertonlyemail<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>endpadexecfilename<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>getspacelocname<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>uniquecontentid<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>listcmd<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>setup<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>nowshowingdir<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>rnddiskstatus<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>dmailHoursahead<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>dmailRecHistory<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>dmailLinksOn<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>actualdrivespacegig<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>actualspaceusedmeg<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>spacegraphicstart<<
18:41:13-unsetting variable >>exclaimgraphic<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>impliedonethumbupgraphic<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>progstatusdurationreq<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>endpadonfilename<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>diskfilename<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>base64<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>lowtempcentigrade<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>spacedetail<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>reload<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>tcl_interactive<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>externalsiteip<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>freepagesadjustment<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>nowshowingrepeatfreq<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>tcl_traceCompile<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>auto_path<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>seasonpassgraphic<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>reddotstatus<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>expiredsuggestionstreatment<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>actualspacefreemeg<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>env<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>logotablename<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>hoursahead<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>mailcheckingon<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>argc<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>corespaceusedmeg<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>sender<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>showspaceaddedbackicon<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>spacegraphicempty<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>usersize<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>bitrate<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>displayremainingtime<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>fid<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>everythingeq<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>remainingtimeunits<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>diskBpresent<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>reddotofffilename<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>argv<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>endpadofffilename<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>genretable<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>popuptextrequired<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>verylowtempcentigrade<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>globalblockreq<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>impliedtwothumbdowngraphic<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>htmlfilename<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>predictedthreethumbupgraphic<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>rejectedrecreq<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>i<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>listseperator<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>mailserver<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>tivoName<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>programbarwidthpercent<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>lconfig<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>impliedthreethumbdowngraphic<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>smartCmd<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>countexpiredasfreespace<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>graphiclengthmultiple<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>phonebrokenfilename<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>impliedonethumbdowngraphic<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>syslogTag<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>recipient2<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>actualspaceusedgig<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>spacepopdetail<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>recipient3<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>channeltablefsid<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>proglevelhighspaceindreq<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>endpadstatus<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>cache_ns_moddate<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>confresDefaultOtherTiVo<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>endpadtodoliston<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>explicitthreethumbupgraphic<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>version<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>countsuggestionsasfreespace<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>cronlistrequired<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>spaceaddedbackfilename<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>dmailExpired<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>sortnowshowingascdesc<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>spacegraphicend<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>externallogging<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>reddotinstalled<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>opt<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>spacebarinfographic<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>mutideletefilename<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>manualtzoffset<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>phonefilename<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>todomultithumbupdate<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>htmlfilerequired<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>suggestioneq<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>actualspacefreegig<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>trackerblockreq<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>detailget<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>multiupdatethumbsblankboxfilename<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>tvStandard<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>programindexstartday<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>cmd<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>programbarwidthpx<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>pidfilelocation<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>diskfullfilename<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>argv0<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>globalblockfunction<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>dmailGraphicsURL<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>progstatuspercentageusedreq<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>trackerblockfilename<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>diskbrokenfilename<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>viewthumbs<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>ignorelist<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>version3<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>originalhoursahead<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>channeltableapgchannel<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>tivoswversion<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>trackerdir<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>dmailTivoURL<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>logFid<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>errorCode<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>nowshowingdaylimit<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>tivowebmodulesdir<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>uktivo<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>tivofilename<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>endpadrecordingunlikelygraphic<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>todomultidelete<<
18:41:14-unsetting variable >>debuglvl<<

------completed the jazzed dailymail program - v1.0 (29 September 2005 - 10.00am) - thanks for your custom
------completed at 18:41:14


----------



## themitch

I just can't get my dailymail_jazz e-mail to send automatically :-(

I have loaded everything on to the Tivo and it works if I send the dailymail manually from tivoweb.

It even works if I manually send from the tivosh command line (/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl).

However, trying to get it to run automatically seems to be eluding me?!?

I can only assume it's the way I have configured cron/crontab?

My cron is in /var/hack/bin/cron and I can see it as process number 204 in my ps list.

In /var/hack/etc I have some files, one of which I have edited - crontab. It says the following:


% % cat crontab


# /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
# Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'
# command to install the new version when you edit this file.

# for TiVo: This file doesn't use a user field like system-wide crontabs
# normally do. Everything runs at uid 0 (not that it matters for TiVo).

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/var/hack/bin

# The following environment variables are needed for many tcl scripts to
# run. Thanks to AlphaWolf for troubleshooting this.

MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
TIVO_ROOT=""

# Actual crontab entries below. This sample should append a date to
# a file every ten minutes.

# m h dom mon dow command
#*/10 * * * * date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out
*/10 * * * /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > dailymail
2>&1

Am I don't something wrong here? Can anyone give me a clue as to why my cron job isnt running?

Thanks
M


----------



## Fozzie

themitch said:


> */10 * * * /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > dailymail
> 2>&1
> 
> Am I don't something wrong here? Can anyone give me a clue as to why my cron job isnt running?


Seems like someone didn't read the included thorough, Installation Instructions document!

Quote:

In order to automatically run Dailymail Jazz you will need to edit the crontab file. The following is an example crontab entry:

# run dailymail every day at 5.45am
45 5 * * 0-6	/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &


----------



## themitch

Thanks Fozzie. If I change my crontab to say the following:

8 10 * * * /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz & > /var/hack/dailymail.log

and then look in the log file, I can see the following entry:

cron (11/19-10:08:00-271) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz & > /var/hack/dailymail.log)
cron (11/19-10:08:00-270) MAIL (mailed 71 bytes of output but got status 0x0001)

So it looks like the cron job is running, however, no e-mail is being sent. But I know the e-mail settings are correct because if I send it from tivoweb or directly at the command line, the e-mail gets sent.

What's the problem??

TIA


----------



## Fozzie

You need to post the contents of the actual dailymail log (but make sure that you first turn up the level of logging to the maximum).


----------



## themitch

Ok, so I just updated the mail settings (it seems the changes I made weren't saved) and changed the mail server id.

When I run /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl at the command line, it sends the e-mail.

When I run /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz at the command line, it says "invalid command name 'dailymail_jazz'"

the dailymail.log file which is created by the cron job is empty (0 bytes).

I am trying different perumatations, here is the output from my cron log file:

cron (11/19-10:23:00-297) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz & > /var/hack/dailymail.log)
*system* (11/19-10:29:00-261) RELOAD (/var/hack/etc/crontab)
cron (11/19-10:30:00-302) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl & > /var/hack/dailymail.log)
*system* (11/19-10:43:00-261) RELOAD (/var/hack/etc/crontab)
cron (11/19-10:43:00-311) CMD (/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz & > /var/hack/dailymail.log)

My crontab currently says:
43 10 * * * /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz & > /var/hack/dailymail.log


Thanks


----------



## Softail95

themitch said:


> # Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'
> # command to install the new version when you edit this file.
> 
> M


Is this true? If so, how is this?


----------



## cmylxgo

I've had daily mail working for over a year on 4 of my DirecTivos...then a few days ago I stopped recieving emails from two of my DirecTivos. After looking at the logs I got the below error messages. This is very strange since my other two daily mails are still working. I have tried two diffent mail servers and I get the same results. I also tried setting fragmenthtmlemailwrite to true without any luck. I can telnet to the mail server from bash also and issue commands. Any ideas?

Running jazzed dailymail v1.0 (13 September 2005)



Code:


00:15:31-MAIN EMAIL BODY - COMPLETED
00:15:31-MAIN FOOTER - START
00:15:31-MAIN FOOTER - COMPLETED
00:15:31-EMAIL & HTML FILE MANAGEMENT - START
00:15:31-DO EMAIL #2
00:15:31-Email required
00:15:31-entered sendmail procedure
00:15:31-variable check:
00:15:31-mailserver : >>192.168.0.22<<
00:15:31-domain : >>wowway.com<<
00:15:31-recipient : >>[email protected]<<
00:15:31-subject: >>LivingRoomHD TiVo Status Email For Saturday November 19, 2005<<
00:15:31-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>192.168.0.22<<
00:15:31-FAILURE WHEN CALLING SENDMAIL FOR FIRST RECIPIENT >>couldn't open socket: network is unreachable<<
----------------------------------------------------------------
couldn't open socket: network is unreachable
while executing
"socket -myaddr $::tivoip $mailserver 25"
(procedure "sendmail" line 31)
invoked from within
"sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "$ourSubject" $htmlfilename "
----------------------------------------------------------------
00:15:31-EMAIL & HTML FILE MANAGEMENT - COMPLETED


----------



## cmylxgo

cmylxgo said:


> I've had daily mail working for over a year on 4 of my DirecTivos...then a few days ago I stopped recieving emails from two of my DirecTivos. After looking at the logs I got the below error messages. This is very strange since my other two daily mails are still working. I have tried two diffent mail servers and I get the same results. I also tried setting fragmenthtmlemailwrite to true without any luck. I can telnet to the mail server from bash also and issue commands. Any ideas?
> 
> Running jazzed dailymail v1.0 (13 September 2005)
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 00:15:31-MAIN EMAIL BODY - COMPLETED
> 00:15:31-MAIN FOOTER - START
> 00:15:31-MAIN FOOTER - COMPLETED
> 00:15:31-EMAIL & HTML FILE MANAGEMENT - START
> 00:15:31-DO EMAIL #2
> 00:15:31-Email required
> 00:15:31-entered sendmail procedure
> 00:15:31-variable check:
> 00:15:31-mailserver : >>192.168.0.22<<
> 00:15:31-domain : >>wowway.com<<
> 00:15:31-recipient : >>[email protected]<<
> 00:15:31-subject: >>LivingRoomHD TiVo Status Email For Saturday November 19, 2005<<
> 00:15:31-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>192.168.0.22<<
> 00:15:31-FAILURE WHEN CALLING SENDMAIL FOR FIRST RECIPIENT >>couldn't open socket: network is unreachable<<
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> couldn't open socket: network is unreachable
> while executing
> "socket -myaddr $::tivoip $mailserver 25"
> (procedure "sendmail" line 31)
> invoked from within
> "sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "$ourSubject" $htmlfilename "
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 00:15:31-EMAIL & HTML FILE MANAGEMENT - COMPLETED


After telneting to the mail server I re-ran dailymail and it worked. Strang...works now. Wish I knew what happened.


----------



## Fozzie

themitch said:


> When I run /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz at the command line, it says "invalid command name 'dailymail_jazz'"


There's the clue  Either the file 'dailymail_jazz' doesn't exist in the directory /var/hack/dailymail or you haven't changed the permissions on it, to make it executeable (chmod 755 /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz).


----------



## dgilbert

dgilbert said:


> Quick question; After I send a dailymail from TWP (1.2.1), the email is sent but the TWP page (extramail) fails with "page cannot be displayed". I'm using the v1.0 release of DailyMail with the Sep29 patches. Any idea what's going on?


Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Fozzie

Nope.


----------



## Fozzie

I'm trying for the first time to use the IP detection part of dailymail but am getting this in the log:



Code:


06:51:53-ERROR IN STATUS MODULE >>can't read "::ouripaddress": no such variable<<
----------------------------------------------------------------
can't read "::ouripaddress": no such variable
while executing
"if {$::ouripaddress != ""} {
writehtml "External IP address: $::ouripaddress"
} else {
writehtml "External IP address unknown!"
}"
(procedure "gettempuptime" line 588)
invoked from within
"gettempuptime "
----------------------------------------------------------------

Any ideas please? Thanks.


----------



## c_tripps_2k

Can someone take a look at this and point me in the right direction? I have the most up to date versions of all the required daily mail files. I get the emails but in the logs I'm showing these errors and my mail only containd section 1, the to do list. Here are the errors:

00:56:05-CALLING SECTION #2
00:56:05-generating output section >>2<<
00:56:05-ERROR in section #2 >>can't read "::dmailShowing": no such variable<<
----------------------------------------------------------------
can't read "::dmailShowing": no such variable
while executing
"if { $::dmailToDoList == $index } {

if {$::debuglvl>1} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-generating to-do list"}..."
(procedure "outputSection" line 23)
invoked from within
"outputSection 2 "
----------------------------------------------------------------
00:56:05-CALLING SECTION #3
00:56:05-generating output section >>3<<
00:56:05-ERROR in section #3 >>can't read "::dmailShowing": no such variable<<
----------------------------------------------------------------
can't read "::dmailShowing": no such variable
while executing
"if { $::dmailToDoList == $index } {

if {$::debuglvl>1} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-generating to-do list"}..."
(procedure "outputSection" line 23)
invoked from within
"outputSection 3 "
----------------------------------------------------------------
00:56:05-CALLING SECTION #4
00:56:05-generating output section >>4<<
00:56:05-ERROR in section #4 >>can't read "::dmailShowing": no such variable<<
----------------------------------------------------------------
can't read "::dmailShowing": no such variable
while executing
"if { $::dmailToDoList == $index } {


----------



## rbreding

What needs to be done to modify this to calculate the space remaining for a high def bitrate ? I have a HR10-250 and want the space remaining to calculate in "High Def" quality, not "high quality". I imagine its just a code change for the bitrate.....

Ideas ?


----------



## kautrey

Hi -

I found a bug while installing / running DailyMail v1.0 on a new HD DirecTiVo (HR10-250) - with NOTHING (yet!) recorded.

On line 5425 of dailymail_jazz.tcl - $cumulativediffcount is used in a calculation, which if the value is 0 (which it will be since no recordings were found), then you get a divide-by-zero error.

The fix is easy (but maybe not the right one!):

if {cumulativediffcount > 0} {
set cumulativediff [ expr ((round ($cumulativediff * 10)) / 10.0) / ($cumulativediffcount * 1.0) ]
} else {
set cumulativediff 0
}

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## jollyrog

This is as far as I can get. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Roger

----

TivoWebPlus Project - v1.2.1

Main Menu Backup Channel Prefs Conflict Resolve Control Padding HackMan Info Logos Logs Mail Manage Daily E-mail MFS Phone Resource Editor Search Theme User Interface Web Remote What's On Restart 
/var/log/dailymail_jazz.log/

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.38.8 Beta (10 August 2005) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------started at 22:34:13 (debugging times specified in gmt)

22:34:13-compiled image name list: >>tivologo.jpg tivo-ok.jpg tivo-broken.jpg phone-ok.jpg phone-broken.jpg disk-ok.jpg disk-broken.jpg full-disk-ok.jpg full-disk-broken.jpg padding-ok.jpg padding-broken.jpg email-ok.jpg tv-ok.jpg tv-broken.jpg spaceguage-end.jpg spaceguage-low-green.jpg spaceguage-mid-amber.jpg spaceguage-high-red.jpg spaceguage-mid-empty.jpg spaceguage-end.jpg explicitthumbup1.gif explicitthumbup2.gif explicitthumbup3.gif explicitthumbdown1.gif explicitthumbdown2.gif explicitthumbdown3.gif impliedthumbup1.gif impliedthumbup1.gif impliedthumbup2.gif impliedthumbdown2.gif impliedthumbdown3.gif impliedthumbdown1.gif predictedthumbup1.gif predictedthumbup1.gif predictedthumbup2.gif predictedthumbdown2.gif predictedthumbdown3.gif predictedthumbdown1.gif unsetthumbs.gif endpadnorecord.gif thermometer.gif message.gif delete.gif updatethumbs.gif thumbboxblank.gif trackerblocker.gif spaceguage-other-grey.jpg suggestion.gif space-exclaim.gif startpadding.gif endpadding.gif space-added-back.gif delete-for-room.gif flashing-exclaim.gif new-episode.jpg season-pass.jpg spaceguage-info.jpg unblockme.gif blockme.gif<<
22:34:13-GLOBAL VARIABLE DEFINITION - COMPLETED
22:34:13-MEMORY FREEPAGES ADJUSTMENT - COMPLETED
22:34:13-commence fooling tivoweb modules
22:34:13-completed fooling tivoweb modules
22:34:13-completed other preperation
22:34:13-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
22:34:13-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
22:34:13-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
22:34:13-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
22:34:13-0 argument(s) found
22:34:13-argument handling complete
22:34:13-start optional message handling
22:34:13-no message file found
22:34:13-end optional message handling
22:34:13-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - START.
22:34:13-TiVo Model : >>0<<.
22:34:13-TiVo Manufacturer : >>Thompson/RCA<<.
22:34:13-TiVo Type : >>UK/PAL<<.
22:34:13-TiVo Software version : >>2.5.5-01-1-023<<.
22:34:13-TiVo : >>Series 1<<.
22:34:13-Cleaned Up TiVo Software version : >>2.5<<.
22:34:13-Just 1 tuner found - 'To Do' Endpad functionality set ON : >>1<<.
22:34:13-Is TiVo UKTiVo? : >>1<<.
22:34:13-Is TiVo Direct TiVo : >>0<<.
22:34:13-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - COMPLETED.
22:34:13-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - START
22:34:13-External TZ_GMT_OFFSET environment variable has not been set - No override occurred : >>7<<.
22:34:13-Daylightsavings : >><<.
22:34:13-Timezone offset after additional change : >>7<<.
22:34:13-Daylightsavings after possible change: >>2<<.
22:34:13-tzoffset : >>0<<
22:34:13-Timezone offset after application of daylighsavings: >>0<<.
22:34:13-System time part #1: >>Tue Dec 27 22:34:14 UTC 2005<<.
22:34:14-System time part #2: >>Tue Dec 27 22:34:14 2005<<.
22:34:14-System time part #3: >>1135722854<<.
22:34:14-System time part #4: >>1135722854<<.
22:34:14-System time part #5: >>0<<.
22:34:14-tzoffset : >>0<<
22:34:14-Identified time zone offset : >>0<<.
22:34:14-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - COMPLETED
22:34:14-INCLUDING TiVoWeb MODULES - START.
22:34:14-About to include util.itcl.
22:34:14-Util.itcl included - About to include index.itcl.
22:34:14-Index.itcl included.
22:34:14-INCLUDING TiVoWeb MODULES - COMPLETED.
22:34:14-IDENTIFICATION OF DEFAULT RECORDING QUALITY - START.
22:34:14-Software version is less than 3.
22:34:14-IDENTIFICATION OF DEFAULT RECORDING QUALITY - COMPLETED.
22:34:14-GENERIC VARIABLE SETTING - START.
22:34:14-About to set source directory.
22:34:14-About to call get sizes module.
22:34:14-About to set the now showing directory
22:34:14-Code for < version 3.
22:34:14-GENERIC VARIABLE SETTING - COMPLETED.
22:34:14-ABOUT TO ASSEMBLE EMAIL:
22:34:14-CREATING EMAIL HEADINGS - START
22:34:14-CREATING EMAIL HEADINGS - COMPLETED
22:34:14-TiVo STATUS / REBOOT INFO - START
22:34:15-TiVo STATUS / REBOOT INFO - COMPLETED
22:34:15-CHECKING FOR EMERGENCY TEMP READING - START
22:34:15-Temperature check run successfully.
22:34:15-CHECKING FOR EMERGENCY TEMP READING - COMPLETED
22:34:15-CHECKING PHONE & DAILY CALL STATUS - START
22:34:15-CHECKING PHONE & DAILY CALL STATUS - COMPLETED
22:34:15-SMART DISK CHECK - START
22:34:15-Checking S.M.A.R.T. status
22:34:15-SMART command did not successfully run on disk A - check path & setup.
22:34:15-Disk B is not present - SMART check not run on disk B - remember disk B presence is set in the cfg file.
22:34:15-SMART DISK CHECK - COMPLETED
22:34:15-CALCULATING DISK USAGE & DISPLAY - START
22:34:17-disk status - started
22:34:17-disk status - version >>2<<
22:34:17-disk status - dtivo >>0<<
22:34:17-store space: rectype: >>103<<
22:34:17-stream size>>0<<
22:34:17-store space: rectype: >>203<<
22:34:17-stream size>>0<<
22:34:17-store space: rectype: >>204<<
22:34:17-stream size>>0<<
22:34:17-disk status - checkpoint #1
22:34:17-disk status - /Recording/DiskUsed/10
22:34:18-title >>It's a Very Merry Muppet Christmas Movie<< | sel type >>6<<
22:34:18-state >>5<<
22:34:18-store space: rectype: >>102<<
22:34:18-stream size>>3751936<<
22:34:18-title >>Bob the Builder<< | sel type >>6<<
22:34:18-state >>5<<
22:34:18-store space: rectype: >>102<<
22:34:18-stream size>>2207744<<
22:34:20-disk status - checkpoint #3
22:34:20-disk status - /Recording/DiskUsed/11
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:20-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:20-state >><<
22:34:21-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - Main Section >>invalid attribute: Showing<<
22:34:21-Item Ignored - /Recording/DiskUsed/11 - State Section >>invalid attribute: State<<
22:34:21-state >><<
22:34:21-disk status - checkpoint #4
22:34:21-disk status - /DiskUsed
22:34:21-disk status - checkpoint #5
22:34:23-disk status - checkpoint #6
22:34:23-disk status -recording in progress
22:34:23-title >>Live<< | sel type >>0<<
22:34:23-store space: rectype: >>100<<
22:34:23-stream size>>208896<<


----------



## Fozzie

Posting log files as attachments instead of flipping ridiculously long posts would be a good start!


----------



## rbreding

rbreding said:


> What needs to be done to modify this to calculate the space remaining for a high def bitrate ? I have a HR10-250 and want the space remaining to calculate in "High Def" quality, not "high quality". I imagine its just a code change for the bitrate.....
> 
> Ideas ?


Bumping this back up.....anyone ?


----------



## webdeck

I fixed some issues with 0.38.8 version so that it works correctly with both my v3 DirecTiVo and my v6.2 Series 2 DirecTiVo. I can't speak as to whether or not it will work properly on other TiVos, but I tried not to break anything.

The changes are:


Corrected timezone offset calculation in versions 3+ (double multiplication by 3600)
Added additional error codes for daily call failures used in versions 3+
Corrected date calculations for call status in versions 4+
Corrected display of cron item times (many fixes)
Fixed generation of e-mails when there are no alerts (assumed = 0 instead of false)
Removed addition of "TiVo" after the name of the TiVo (I like to use "TiVo 1", etc.)

I've attached the diff here.

-Mike


----------



## lee espinoza

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_custommail '' 'set "optmsg" "This daily email was generated manually through TiVoWeb.";set "recipient" "";set "recipient2" "";set "recipient3" "";set "hoursahead" "12";set "submit" "Send Email";'
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command $hoursahead $recipient > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_custommail" line 29)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

that is when I press Send Daily Status Email


----------



## cwaring

Don't know anything about the error, but you might want to delete your email address from your post unless you want it harvesting by spammers


----------



## derekbuck

This is a fantastic mod and has come on in leaps and bounds since I last installed it a year or so ago :up: .....I've tried installing the latest offering on TO's website and the html generation works great! Problem I'm having is the broken socket error....whether I generate from bash or via TW the email is never sent but is created fine.....

I've seen a couple of reports of this issue but they seemed to be transitory, this however appears to be constant....Any ideas?

Many thanks,

Del.


----------



## gerti

Using Mail.app on OS X I had the problem that delete of multiple programs only led to an empty handle_multi_events window. After some debugging I found out that Mail.app does not properly handle froms with the POST method. After changing the method to GET it worked fine, patch below.

Maybe this will help in other scenarios as well.

BTW any chance we might get a second delete button at the end of the ToDo list? I think it would much more sense there.

Gerd



Code:


--- dailymail_jazz.tcl.orig	2006-01-03 12:12:02.000000000 -0600
+++ dailymail_jazz.tcl	2006-01-03 12:18:39.000000000 -0600
@@ -4373,7 +4373,7 @@
 		
 		writehtml "</td></tr></table>"
 		
-		writehtml "<form method=POST action=\"$dmailTivoURL/handle_multi_events/\" name=todoform target=\"_blank\">"
+		writehtml "<form method=GET action=\"$dmailTivoURL/handle_multi_events/\" name=todoform target=\"_blank\">"
 		
 		writehtml "<table class=section>"


----------



## Fozzie

Just tried this but the problem remains; I still have to hit 'Refresh' in IE (Win XP).


----------



## Verne

I have only recently installed dailymail_jazz and think it is excellent. Well done to all involved.

I have a few questions though. I am running 0.38.8.

1) Is there an option to send the HTML file as an attachment to the email so you can open it in a browser?

2) How do you list Now Playing? Mine doesn't do it but the version on www.deepinthejungle.com has a section for it. It also says it is running version 1.0 (01 October 2003) ???

3) Can you control what is output in the rejected recordings section? I do not want to see programmes that I have watched and deleted or duplicates that were recorded at another time. There is a section which looks like it may do what I want but I don't understand the options. Not sure what the config number is as I am not at home but it is the one where you enter a lot of number in quotes i.e. "1 2 4 7". There are different options depending on if you're TiVo software version is higher or lower than 3.

Hope someone can help. Just to repeat it's an amazing hack and I'm very happy with it. I was very surprised when I installed it that it worked first time. I was expecting to have all sorts of problems with a hack this complex. Just goes to show the benefit of reading up on it thoroughly before installing it.


----------



## alan_m_2004

Hi all,

Daily mail has been running for a couple of months now but I've stopped receiving the mails. It seems to coincide with upgrading from 40Gb -> 240gb capacity but I did upgrade me swap file accordingly.

When I look in the log I see,
-----welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v1.0 (13 September 2005) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>2<<
------started at 06:45:08 (debugging times specified in gmt)
.....
<snip>
.....
06:46:42-username accepted
06:46:42-got reply : >>235 Authentication succeeded<<
06:46:42-password accepted
06:46:42-got reply : >>250 OK<<
06:46:42-from acknowledged
06:46:42-got reply : >>250 Accepted<<
06:46:42-to acknowledged
06:46:43-got reply : >>354 Enter message, ending with "." on a line by itself<<
06:46:43-sending message
06:46:43-building header
06:46:43-about to set recipient
06:46:43-html starts
06:46:43-require fragmented read / write of email
Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.248
Tmk Assertion Failure:
BlockFailure, line 1771 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <248> died due to signal -2
1a344ec 1a32a44 1a2ed70 1b95e0c 1c4d5e8 1c8ea68 1c8eb78 1c93848 1c94750 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c63e3c 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8 1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance

Alan.


----------



## Fozzie

Anyone else having problems with multiple delete not working from the email. It used to work for me (apart from having to hit refresh in IE) but now, clicking the 'x' in the email does nothing?! I'm wondering whether a recent MS update has done something to Outlook?


----------



## b166er

Thanks for giving me the shove to head over here Fozzie.

I just got my daily mail working, that's quite some config file y'all got there   

Got the links in the email clicking thru to my tivo page and everything 

edit: Got it running via cron too. Anyone seeing the size of this thread and thinking it might be a troublesome feature, not so, it's all good. I don't recommend doing this as your first hack, try some of the easier ones first so you get used to where files go. Once you're experienced and have done 3 or 4 of your other favorite hacks (like Endpad, Logos, New Episodes and so on) you'll be ready. This is a good idea not only because it's good practice, but also because when you're configuring the Daily Mail, it wants to know whether you're using some of the other hacks (because it reports on them in the email too).


----------



## thepicman

Verne said:


> 2) How do you list Now Playing? Mine doesn't do it but the version on www.deepinthejungle.com has a section for it. It also says it is running version 1.0 (01 October 2003) ???


Search, search..... 

Post #2260 has the link to v1.



Fozzie said:


> Anyone else having problems with multiple delete not working from the email. It used to work for me (apart from having to hit refresh in IE) but now, clicking the 'x' in the email does nothing?! I'm wondering whether a recent MS update has done something to Outlook?


It works sproadically on my S2, and never on my S1. Also, never with Firefox. Try it by "view most recent email" link in the DMJ menu in TWP.


----------



## Verne

thepicman said:


> Search, search.....
> 
> Post #2260 has the link to v1.


Thanks. I did read most of the thread before posting but must have missed it. What threw me was there was no mention of it on the deepingthejungle site.

Can anyone help with section 3.1.18 Selection / Presentation Type Ignore List- What to Show? Is anyone using it? In dailymail.cfg it says "If you want to ignore certain types in the to do list, expiry list, conflict list and rejected recording the add then to the list in the following variable." The variable is called "ignorelist". I have no idea what some of the selection types are. Suggestions are type 6 so I should be able to exclude them. I will have a play.

What I would really like to do is control what is output in the rejected recordings section. I managed to remove programmes I had deleted by setting "rejectedrecreq" to 1 so that it only shows things in the future. However, the list is still too crowded. I have a season pass for Friends on C4, E4 & E4P1. This generates a hell of a lot of "This instance of the episode 'The One..............' will not be recorded. This is because it is planned to be recorded at a later time.". What it is actually saying is that it has already been recorded in the last 28 days. That is all well and good but I am not really interested in seeing this on my daily mail. What I am interested in is the conflicts. Would it be difficult to add a variable which you could set to say if you want duplicates, conflicts or both? There are different types of these so it may need to have more than just three options.

Cheers.


----------



## thepicman

thepicman said:


> Not sure if I should post this in the Dailymail_jazz or here..
> 
> I now have outside access through a port change and a password addition to Tivo Web Plus. The problem is, if I change my tivo's IP in the Dailymail_jazz.cfg file to reflect the port change, DMJ (v1) cannot open a socket to send the email. If I leave the IPs without the port change, mail goes out, but the hyperlinks don't work.
> 
> Do any of you have a workaround?


You are such a swell guy, I thought I'd answer your question. Yes, Super Aguri will make it to the grid....Oh, the Tivo question, right.

Its rather easy once you actually look at the .cfg file.  You need to set 2.1.3 to the tivo IP _with_ the different port number, but DO NOT set 2.2.7 to reflect the port number, leave it as just the Tivo IP. The set 2.3.4.5 to reflect the new port number as well. Save the .cfg file and you are good to go.

TPM


----------



## Vocoder

Howdy from the States 

I'm getting

"Error When Generating Status List - See Log - quoted string doesn't terminate properly"

in my dailymail reports, just below the "list of hack applications scheduled to run on your Tivo". The log file shows this:

----------------------------------------------------------------
quoted string doesn't terminate properly
while compiling
"set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Friday"
("5" arm line 1)
invoked from within
"switch [lindex $dowlist 1] {
0	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Sunday" }
1	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Monda..."
(procedure "gettempuptime" line 393)
invoked from within
"gettempuptime "
----------------------------------------------------------------

I've been running Dailymail for about 3 days, and just last night set the machines Timezone to PST8PDT7, hoping make an easy fix to my cron schedule  THe error popped up for the first time on this mornings mail. 
Any advise is appreciated! Thanks !

-Vocoder


----------



## thepatrician

Vocoder said:


> Howdy from the States
> 
> I'm getting
> 
> "Error When Generating Status List - See Log - quoted string doesn't terminate properly"
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> quoted string doesn't terminate properly
> while compiling
> "set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Friday"
> ("5" arm line 1)
> invoked from within
> "switch [lindex $dowlist 1] {
> 0	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Sunday" }
> 1	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Monda..."
> (procedure "gettempuptime" line 393)
> invoked from within
> "gettempuptime "
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> -Vocoder


I think this is the same problem I encountered when I installed version 1.0 dated 29Sep05, but forgot to mention the problem/fix on here (oops). 
So here goes!:

There are two un-terminated strings in dailymail_jazz.tcl at lines 4930 and 4931 which cause the above error, 


Code:


switch [lindex $dowlist 1] {
	0	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Sunday" }
	1	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Monday" }
	2	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Tuesday" }
	3	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Wednesday" }
	4	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Thursday }             [B]<--- line 4930[/B] 
	5	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Friday}                [B]<--- line 4931[/B]
	6	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Saturday" }
	7	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Sunday" }
	default	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp" }
	}

should read


Code:


switch [lindex $dowlist 1] {
	0	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Sunday" }
	1	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Monday" }
	2	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Tuesday" }
	3	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Wednesday" }
	4	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Thursday" }
	5	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Friday" }
	6	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Saturday" }
	7	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp Sunday" }
	default	{ set dailytexttemp "$dailytexttemp" }
	}{

Maybe tivo-onion could update the source?


----------



## lee espinoza

I am getting:INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_save_edit_dailymail '' 'set "text" "#!/tvbin/tivosh 



";set "Save" "Save";'
couldn't open "/proc/sys/vm/freepages": no such file or directory
while executing
"open /proc/sys/vm/freepages "w""
(procedure "::action_save_edit_dailymail" line 17)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

what is this all about?


----------



## lee espinoza

I rebooted and than tried to edit the dailymail.cfg file my tivo reboot if I try to save: here is my log file:

------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v1.0 (13 September 2005) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------started at 00:51:28 (debugging times specified in gmt)

00:51:28-compiled image name list: >>tivologo.jpg tivo-ok.jpg tivo-broken.jpg phone-ok.jpg phone-broken.jpg disk-ok.jpg disk-broken.jpg full-disk-ok.jpg full-disk-broken.jpg padding-ok.jpg padding-broken.jpg email-ok.jpg tv-ok.jpg tv-broken.jpg spaceguage-end.jpg spaceguage-low-green.jpg spaceguage-mid-amber.jpg spaceguage-high-red.jpg spaceguage-mid-empty.jpg spaceguage-end.jpg explicitthumbup1.gif explicitthumbup2.gif explicitthumbup3.gif explicitthumbdown1.gif explicitthumbdown2.gif explicitthumbdown3.gif impliedthumbup1.gif impliedthumbup2.gif impliedthumbup3.gif impliedthumbdown1.gif impliedthumbdown2.gif impliedthumbdown3.gif predictedthumbup1.gif predictedthumbup2.gif predictedthumbup3.gif predictedthumbdown1.gif predictedthumbdown2.gif predictedthumbdown3.gif unsetthumbs.gif endpadnorecord.gif thermometer.gif message.gif delete.gif updatethumbs.gif thumbboxblank.gif trackerblocker.gif spaceguage-other-grey.jpg suggestion.gif space-exclaim.gif startpadding.gif endpadding.gif space-added-back.gif delete-for-room.gif flashing-exclaim.gif new-episode.jpg season-pass.jpg spaceguage-info.jpg unblockme.gif blockme.gif<<
00:51:28-GLOBAL VARIABLE DEFINITION - COMPLETED
00:51:28-MEMORY FREEPAGES ADJUSTMENT - COMPLETED
00:51:28-commence fooling tivoweb modules
00:51:28-completed fooling tivoweb modules
00:51:28-completed other preperation
00:51:28-argument 1 passed in ::: >>72<<
00:51:28-argument 2 passed in ::: >>[email protected]<<
00:51:28-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
00:51:28-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
00:51:28-2 argument(s) found
00:51:28-a new hours ahead value found in argument 1
00:51:28-a new recipient email found in argument 2
00:51:28-hours ahead value is now : >>72<<
00:51:28-recipient email value is now : >>[email protected]<<
00:51:28-argument handling complete
00:51:28-start optional message handling
00:51:28-message file found
00:51:28-fsize : >>58<<
00:51:28-line : >>This daily e-mail was generated manually through TiVoWeb.<<
00:51:28-line : >><<
00:51:28-about to delete message file
00:51:28-message file deleted
00:51:28-end optional message handling
00:51:28-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - START.
00:51:28-TiVo Model : >>3<<.
00:51:28-TiVo Manufacturer : >>Philips<<.
00:51:28-TiVo Type : >>DirecTiVo<<.
00:51:28-TiVo Software version : >>6.2-01-2-321<<.
00:51:28-TiVo : >>Series 2<<.
00:51:28- setuptz identified : >>-21600<<.
00:51:28- daylightsavings identified : >><<.
00:51:28-Cleaned Up TiVo Software version : >>6.2<<.
00:51:28-More than 1 tuner found - 'To Do' Endpad functionality set OFF : >>2<<.
00:51:28-Is TiVo UKTiVo? : >>0<<.
00:51:28-Is TiVo Direct TiVo : >>1<<.
00:51:28-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - COMPLETED.
00:51:28-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - START
00:51:28-initial setuptz value identified >>-21600<<
00:51:28-initial daylightsavings value identified >><<
00:51:28-setuptz identified as blank
00:51:28-setuptz converted from seconds to hours (negative)
00:51:28-current setuptz value >>-6<<
00:51:28-External TZ_GMT_OFFSET environment variable has not been set - No override occurred!
00:51:28-current setuptz value >>-6<<
00:51:28-Daylightsavings : >><<.
00:51:28-default daylightsavings to 2
00:51:28-Timezone offset after additional change : >>-6<<.
00:51:28-Daylightsavings after possible change: >>2<<.
00:51:28-System time part #1: >>Thu Feb 2 00:51:29 UTC 2006<<.
00:51:29-System time part #2: >>Thu Feb 2 00:51:29 2006<<.
00:51:29-System time part #3: >>1138841489<<.
00:51:29-System time part #4: >>1138841489<<.
00:51:29-System time part #5: >>0<<.
00:51:29-about to formally set tzoffset
00:51:29-STARTING GET_TZOFFSET MODULE
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #1
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - mfstz = >>-6<<
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - dst = >>2<<
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - value was not overrided!
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #2a
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - tz = >>-6<<
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #3
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #4
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - date = >>2 4 2 0 51<<
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - dom = >>2<<
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - dow = >>4<<
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - month = >>2<<
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - hour = >>0<<
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - min = >>51<<
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #5b
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - dlsval = >>0<<
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #6
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint 7
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #8
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #9
00:51:29-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #11
00:51:29-tzoffset : >>-21600<<
00:51:29-COMPLETED GET_TZOFFSET MODULE
00:51:29-tzoffset value before finalization >>-21600<<
00:51:29-Identified time zone offset : >>-21600<<.
00:51:29-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - COMPLETED
00:51:29-INCLUDING TiVoWeb MODULES - START.
00:51:29-About to include util.itcl.
couldn't read file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/util.itcl": no such file or directory
while executing
"source $tivowebdir/util.itcl"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 6531)


----------



## rbreding

lee espinoza said:


> I rebooted and than tried to edit the dailymail.cfg file my tivo reboot if I try to save: here is my log file:
> 
> 00:51:29-About to include util.itcl.
> couldn't read file "/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/util.itcl": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "source $tivowebdir/util.itcl"
> (file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 6531)


Dude....its obvious what the problem is.....it can't find your util.itcl which is supposed to be located in the tivoweb (/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl) folder as detailed in the log.

Either:

1. You don't have tivoweb installed
2. Your tivoweb folder is not installed to /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl


----------



## lee espinoza

rbreding said:


> Dude....its obvious what the problem is.....it can't find your util.itcl which is supposed to be located in the tivoweb (/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl) folder as detailed in the log.
> 
> Either:
> 
> 1. You don't have tivoweb installed
> 2. Your tivoweb folder is not installed to /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl


you right I just looked and it is in /cdrom/tivowebplus/ how do I make this program look in the right place?


----------



## rbreding

lee espinoza said:


> you right I just looked and it is in /cdrom/tivowebplus/ how do I make this program look in the right place?


What the heck are you talking about ??? You have a CDROM attached to your tivo ?


----------



## lee espinoza

rbreding said:


> What the heck are you talking about ??? You have a CDROM attached to your tivo ?


LOL  I have a directory call /cdrom


----------



## lee espinoza

I moved tivoweb+ to /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl and now I am getting:




/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/get_space: /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/get_space: cannot execute binary file
while executing
"error $error"
(procedure "get_totalsizes" line 7)
invoked from within
"get_totalsizes "
(file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 6578)


but I know it did not transfer in binary it transfer in ASCII


----------



## lee espinoza

ok I got DailyMail to work I got the get_space file from my bin_mips and place it in my main tivowebplus directory and it worked!!!!!!


----------



## lee espinoza

I AM GETTING:19:13:02-got reply : >>530 authentication required - 
19:13:02-connection rejected

I don't know what to do, what do I do?


----------



## Softail95

Looks to me like you need to authenticate to your mailserver....


----------



## lee espinoza

Softail95 said:


> Looks to me like you need to authenticate to your mailserver....


how would I do that?


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Username/password. There are a couple of variable fo them in the cfg file.


----------



## lee espinoza

did that now I am getting:0:30:01-EMAIL & HTML FILE MANAGEMENT - START
20:30:01-DO EMAIL #2
20:30:01-Email required
20:30:01-entered sendmail procedure
20:30:01-variable check:
20:30:01-mailserver : >>68.142.229.41<<
20:30:01-domain : >>sbcglobal.net<<
20:30:01-recipient : >>it is there but I deleted it so it will not show up on the web<<
20:30:01-subject: >>Main TiVo Status Email For Friday February 03, 2006<<
20:30:01-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>68.142.229.41<<
20:30:01-got reply : >>220 smtp111.sbc.mail.re2.yahoo.com ESMTP<<
20:30:01-connected
20:30:01-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN XYMCOOKIE<<
20:30:01-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-PIPELINING<<
20:30:01-got reply (multi-line) : >>250 8BITMIME<<
20:30:01-got reply : >>250 8BITMIME<<
20:30:01-ehlo acknowledged
20:30:01-FAILURE WHEN CALLING SENDMAIL FOR FIRST RECIPIENT >>expected boolean value but got "fale"<<
----------------------------------------------------------------
expected boolean value but got "fale"
while executing
"if {$::authreq} {
if {$::debuglvl>1} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-AUTH LOGIN authorization required" }
###..."
(procedure "sendmail" line 65)
invoked from within
"sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "$ourSubject" $htmlfilename "
----------------------------------------------------------------
20:30:01-EMAIL & HTML FILE MANAGEMENT - COMPLETED
20:30:01-unsetting variable >>oursiteport<<


----------



## Raisltin Majere

lee espinoza said:


> 20:30:01-FAILURE WHEN CALLING SENDMAIL FOR FIRST RECIPIENT >>expected boolean value but got "fale"<<
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> expected boolean value but got "fale"


Aren't boolean values either true or false? "fale" could be a typo?


----------



## lee espinoza

Raisltin Majere said:


> Aren't boolean values either true or false? "fale" could be a typo?


yes found the typo


----------



## lee espinoza

ok thank you all I got the thing to work now I have to see if it automatecly send out the email Daily.


----------



## justapixel

Yes, this user was banned. We have a three strikes rule on this forum. The rules are here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=127146

The first rule broken gets you a three day suspension. The second one gets you a week. The third one gets you banned permanently. There are messages generated with each suspension, so the user is clearly aware of the rule broken.

This user has attacked other members and the mods repeatedly, and he is unwanted.

There is no "freedom of speech" on this board. It's a privately run business, and just like in many restaurants: no shoes, no shirt - no service. He has chosen to break the rules of this forum and so he is not welcome here. He had plenty of time to reconsider his actions, and he made the decision to be difficult, and now he must face the consequences.

Sorry for the interruption in this thread. If anybody sees a user who appears to be this man again, please click on the "report to moderator" button so we can take care of him.

Please do not engage in a public discussion about this. I am posting so people are aware of the situation, not so that it can be discussed. Any questions can be directed towards Gary, David Bott, or myself.

Thank you.


----------



## dnemec123

Well, after a couple of days of trial and error, I finally have this working.

I was getting the mempool error message in the log file, so I discovered that if I reduced the amount of data that was being generated into the email, the error would go away. The email only contains 24 hours of up-coming data, but since it runs each morning I figure 24 hours is plenty.

Great work on this handy utility!

Thanks!
Dale


----------



## Lopey

Is there a way to get it to look into the /var/hack/tivowebplus instead of /tivoweb-tcl?


----------



## thepicman

Lopey said:


> Is there a way to get it to look into the /var/hack/tivowebplus instead of /tivoweb-tcl?


Yes, change the dir in the .cfg file to point where you want


----------



## Lopey

Is it the tivowebplus user true/false.... should true be in quotes like everything else?


----------



## Lopey

I found what I needed to change, and it keeps telling me that the emails are sent, but I'm not getting anything. Is anyone using Comcast as the email provider?


----------



## Softail95

yep. works fine. Make sure you have the right address for the mailserver. go to the support page on comcast about setting up a SMTP client to get the latest server names. Ping them to get their nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn address... specify your REAL comcast email address for sender= in dailymail.cfg. You can use "TiVo" or whatever for senderName=. Authreq is False... Check the inbox of that account to see if TiVo's note bounced for some reason...


----------



## Lopey

I'm not getting any errors, I changed the Authreq to false. I'm not getting a bounced messages either, the domain would be comcast.net correct?

This is the log:

15:06:08-domain : >>comcast.net<<
15:06:08-recipient : >><<
15:06:08-subject: >>Bedroom TiVo Status Email For Sunday February 05, 2006<<
15:06:08-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>204.127.198.27<<
15:06:08-got reply : >>220 comcast.net - Maillennium ESMTP/MULTIBOX rwcrmhc14 #40<<
15:06:08-connected
15:06:08-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-7BIT<<
15:06:08-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-8BITMIME<<
15:06:08-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-AUTH CRAM-MD5 LOGIN PLAIN<<
15:06:08-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-DSN<<
15:06:08-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-EXPN<<
15:06:08-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-HELP<<
15:06:08-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-NOOP<<
15:06:08-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-PIPELINING<<
15:06:08-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-SIZE 15728640<<
15:06:08-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-STARTTLS<<
15:06:08-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-VERS V05.00c++<<
15:06:08-got reply (multi-line) : >>250 XMVP 2<<
15:06:08-got reply : >>250 XMVP 2<<
15:06:08-ehlo acknowledged
15:06:08-FAILURE WHEN CALLING SENDMAIL FOR FIRST RECIPIENT >>expected boolean value but got "false`"<<
----------------------------------------------------------------
expected boolean value but got "false`"
while executing
"if {$::authreq} {
if {$::debuglvl>1} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-AUTH LOGIN authorization required" }
###..."
(procedure "sendmail" line 65)
invoked from within
"sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "$ourSubject" $htmlfilename "

The recipent is filled in on the actual log, just blanked out for posting purposes.

Found the problem.. didn't see the ' after false right away.


----------



## thepicman

Lopey said:


> 15:06:08-FAILURE WHEN CALLING SENDMAIL FOR FIRST RECIPIENT >>expected boolean value but got "false`"<<
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> expected boolean value but got "false`"


Looks like you fat fingered something. It should read false not false` Get rid of the ` and you will have better results


----------



## Lopey

Where can I get the tracker module and the confers module. I've done some searching, but haven't had any success..


----------



## Fozzie

Lopey said:


> Where can I get the tracker module..


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=141201



> ... and the confers module...


"Confers" module?


----------



## thepicman

Fozzie said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=141201
> 
> "Confers" module?


Lopey is reading the DMJ.gfc file word for word I think. Sanderton's Conflict Resolver is my guess.


----------



## Vocoder

Greetings!

I've got dailymail running (awesome, by the way!) but I think it's having a problem with dates -

Last successful call: *Thu, 01 Jan* at 10:09 
Next scheduled call: *Wed, 07 Jan* at 19:39 
Guide data exists through: Fri, 17 Feb 2006

I've played around with the manual timezone offset in the .cfg and added a TZ env. variable to my rc.sysinit.author file with no change. The OS reports the date correctly, and running fakecall.tcl advances the last and next calls.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## thepicman

Vocoder said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I've got dailymail running (awesome, by the way!) but I think it's having a problem with dates -
> 
> Last successful call: *Thu, 01 Jan* at 10:09
> Next scheduled call: *Wed, 07 Jan* at 19:39
> Guide data exists through: Fri, 17 Feb 2006
> 
> I've played around with the manual timezone offset in the .cfg and added a TZ env. variable to my rc.sysinit.author file with no change. The OS reports the date correctly, and running fakecall.tcl advances the last and next calls.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


Mine says

# Last successful call: Wed, 31 Dec at 23:20
# Next scheduled call: Wed, 07 Jan at 22:39

Its always been wrong


----------



## Lopey

Got the tracker working... now for conflict resolver..


----------



## Lopey

Ok, got almost everything working. One last thing that is not working....

/var/hack/bin/ps: /var/hack/bin/ps: cannot execute binary file
while executing
"exec $shellcmd ax"
(procedure "gettempuptime" line 126)
invoked from within
"gettempuptime "


----------



## lee espinoza

I am getting this in my logs in this normal?
Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.488

to view the blocks, run:
$TIVO_ROOT/devbin/poolview.tcl <app-with-symbols> /tmp/BlockFailure.488

In the UI that comes up, find your block by address (see above)
This will help you identify the type and ownership of the blocks.

Tmk Assertion Failure:
DumpArenaAndBlocksAndDie, line 1472 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <488> strayed!
Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...

bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT
read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libutil.so.1
read 0x2ab48000 /lib/libdl.so.2
read 0x2ab8c000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
read 0x2abe8000 /lib/libm.so.6
read 0x2acb0000 /lib/libc.so.6
0x013b3e3c 0x013b3c90 0x013b3f84 0x00f58234 0x00f9312c 0x00fee04c 0x00fee1bc
0x00ff5fd8 0x00ff7a0c 0x00fb7a28 0x00f8eb18 0x00fed644 0x00fb7a28 0x00f8eb18
0x00f93f84 0x00fb7a28 0x00f8eb18 0x00fd99ec 0x00fdd23c 0x00f58150 0x00612c48
0x00403090 0x2acc13fc
END_OF_BT

Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <488>: assertion failure

what does it mean Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...?


----------



## Lopey

Configuration question: in the dailymail I use the website to get my external IP address, is there any way I can have it put that external IP address into the address of my Tivo?


----------



## Gunnyman

Lopey said:


> Got the tracker working... now for conflict resolver..


last I looked conflict resolver doesn't work on dual tuner tivos.
Someone prove me wrong I'd love to use it.


----------



## Lopey

New problem...

03:19:36-ERROR IN NOW SHOWING MODULE >>invalid command name "ritehtml"<<
03:19:36-Items Found >>-1<<
----------------------------------------------------------------
invalid command name "ritehtml"
while executing
"ritehtml "${appendthumbtext}${thumbcount}${thumbtype}" "
(procedure "getnowshowing" line 580)
invoked from within
"getnowshowing "

I think it has something to do with turning off the graphics. I get this on both Tivo's once I turned to graphics off.


----------



## Gunnyman

I found this too
writehtml command in the tcl file was changed to ritehtml
find and replace with metapad or your favorite unix friendly text editor will fix it


----------



## Lopey

Thanks!!


----------



## Gunnyman

new problem
setting embed graphics to true reboots my series 2 dtivo. Anyone else?


----------



## Lopey

How does it embed the graphics? All the graphics names on the Tivo in the base64images folder end with .txt extensions... I would also think that embeded graphics would make this a HUGE email.....

and to answer your queston no, I don't know how to fix it... lol


----------



## Gunnyman

I just moved the graphics to my dreamhost web server. I'm going to test and see if that makes them show up.
maybe it's just a gmail thing.


----------



## Softail95

Gunnyman said:


> I just moved the graphics to my dreamhost web server. I'm going to test and see if that makes them show up.
> maybe it's just a gmail thing.


I have had it working with embedded graphics to a gmail account. The email is large as you would expect. I have since moved the graphics to a web server and that works fine, too. I just with there were a way to have gmail not clip long messages.


----------



## Gunnyman

moving all the graphics to my webspace worked just fine


----------



## dnemec123

I've got Dailymail_jazz (v1.0) working fine, but I keep getting (false?) SMART errors on just one of my hacked DTiVo's:



> WARNING: SMART errors detected on drive A:
> Device: Maxtor 4R120L0 Supports ATA Version 7
> Check S.M.A.R.T. Passed
> 
> General Smart Values:
> Off-line data collection status: (0x00)	Offline data collection activity was
> never started
> 
> Total time to complete off-line
> data collection: ( 0) Seconds
> 
> Offline data collection
> Capabilities: (0x00)	Off-line data collection not supported
> 
> Smart Capablilities: (0x2ab0)	does not save SMART data before
> entering power-saving mode
> 
> Error logging capability: (0xaf)	Error logging supported
> 
> Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
> Revision Number: 4096
> Attribute Flag Value Worst Threshold Raw Value
> ( 3)Spin Up Time 0x2700 000 003 063 007a00000003
> ( 5)Reallocated Sector Ct 0x5300 000 000 240 00f406000000
> ( 1)Raw Read Error Rate 0x5c00 000 005 056 0000000000e3
> ( 6)Unknown Attribute 0xcc00 000 000 206 00f603000000
> ( 6)Unknown Attribute 0x7300 000 000 240 003302000000
> ( 4)Start Stop Count 0x5100 000 004 240 00260500009b
> ( 2)Throughput Performance 0xbc00 000 007 072 00ea0200004a
> ( 4)Start Stop Count 0xf500 000 007 016 2a1501000020
> ( 63)Unknown Attribute 0x6000 000 001 248 001876ff7f20
> ( 4)Start Stop Count 0x662a 176 175 152 2af875ff7f10
> (103)Unknown Attribute 0x7800 064 004 224 7f10afb02a44
> (129)Unknown Attribute 0x082a 171 128 240 2a10afb02ab8
> (175)Unknown Attribute 0x102a 171 205 248 2af034b02af8
> SMART Error Log:
> SMART Error Logging Version: 1
> Error Log Data Structure Pointer: 02
> ATA Error Count: 512
> Non-Fatal Count: 0
> 
> Error Log Structure 1:
> DCR FR SC SN CL SH D/H CR Timestamp
> 00 00 01 01 ff ff 10 c0 538903
> 00 00 00 01 ff ff 10 c1 807338
> 00 00 01 01 ff ff 10 c0 1612645
> 00 00 00 01 ff ff 10 c1 1612645
> 00 fe 00 00 00 00 10 ef 1612710
> 00 04 50 40 97 03 10 51 1663042
> 
> Error Log Structure 2:
> DCR FR SC SN CL SH D/H CR Timestamp
> 00 00 00 00 5e 20 10 70 3760194
> 00 3d 00 00 00 00 10 c3 270598
> 00 e4 00 00 00 00 10 c3 270598
> 00 3d 00 00 00 00 10 c3 1075905
> 00 fe 00 00 00 00 10 ef 1881211
> 00 04 50 40 97 03 10 51 1914766


Why is dailymail saying I have errors when the Check S.M.A.R.T. passed?

The drive info under Tivowebplus isn't showing any error either.

Thanks!
Dale


----------



## Gunnyman

here's an odd one:
I set up a CRON job to run dailymail_jazz it didn't run last night and I learned why.
When executing the command
tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz & from my / directory I get


Code:


 invalid command name "export" while executing
"export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032"
    (file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz" line 3)

if I cd to /var/hack/dailymail then run tivosh dailymail_jazz & it works fine
do I just add /var/hack/dailymail to my path? or am I missing something else?


----------



## Fozzie

Gunnyman said:


> here's an odd one:
> I set up a CRON job to run dailymail_jazz it didn't run last night and I learned why.
> When executing the command
> tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz & from my / directory I get
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> invalid command name "export" while executing
> "export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032"
> (file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz" line 3)
> 
> if I cd to /var/hack/dailymail then run tivosh dailymail_jazz & it works fine
> do I just add /var/hack/dailymail to my path? or am I missing something else?


Not really odd; you just need the correct command syntax in the crontab:

/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &


----------



## Gunnyman

ok so I don't need tivosh 1st.
Thanks


----------



## thepicman

Gunnyman said:


> here's an odd one:
> I set up a CRON job to run dailymail_jazz it didn't run last night and I learned why.
> When executing the command
> tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz & from my / directory I get
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> invalid command name "export" while executing
> "export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032"
> (file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz" line 3)
> 
> if I cd to /var/hack/dailymail then run tivosh dailymail_jazz & it works fine
> do I just add /var/hack/dailymail to my path? or am I missing something else?


On my S1 I use:

#	Run TrackerUpdate every morning at 6:30AM est
30 10 * * * /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/trackerupdate.tcl > /var/log/trackerupdate_cron.log 2>&1

#	Run DailyMail Jazz every morning at 7:00AM est
00 11 * * * /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &

On My S2 DTiVo I use:

#	Run TrackerUpdate every morning at 6:30AM est
30 10 * * * /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/trackerupdate.tcl > /var/log/trackerupdate_cron.log 2>&1

#	Run DailyMail Jazz every morning at 7:00AM est
00 11 * * * /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &

Same thing for both now that I look at it 

TPM


----------



## Verne

For the past two mornings I have not received a dailymail jazz email. I have a cron job that runs at 7.20am. It had been working fine up until then since I installed it about a month ago. It is producing the dailymail_jazz.html file ok. It just fails to email it. In the log it says :-

couldn't open socket: connection timed out
while executing
"socket $mailserver 25"
(procedure "sendmail" line 18)
invoked from within
"sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "$ourSubject" $htmlfilename "

It works fine if I run it manually. Any ideas? I am going to add another cron entry to run it in 15 minutes time and see what happens.


----------



## Softail95

Verne said:


> It works fine if I run it manually. Any ideas?


What time did you run it manually? Perhaps your wan router connection was down at the time cron ran it. Or possibly the mailserver was down at the time?


----------



## Verne

Softail95 said:


> What time did you run it manually? Perhaps your wan router connection was down at the time cron ran it. Or possibly the mailserver was down at the time?


On Monday night I ran it at 18:30 and on Tuesday night ay 23:05. I guess it's possible that the mail server was down. My router has been working ok and has not needed a reboot for some time. It seems too much of a coincedence that this happened two days running at the same time.

It worked ok when I added an additional cron entry last night and it also worked at the usual time this morning. Whatever the problem was it's gone away.


----------



## b166er

Verne said:


> For the past two mornings I have not received a dailymail jazz email.


Weird, I just noticed I didn't get one today. I've had it running about 3 weeks now and it's arrived every day.

I looked at the log and it's 400KB (17.5 miles) long. Anyone any suggestions on the most common errors to look for? I looked for the error Verne had but didn't find his "couldn't open socket: connection timed out" error.

edit: I had it still set at level 3. reduced to 1, will see if it's going to fail in the morning for a 3rd time, and if so, I might get a smaller and more useful log.


----------



## Softail95

This may be a little off-thread, but the previous post reminds me of something I wondered about a while ago. Does anyone know of a way to get logs from the tivo mailed out daily? I'd like to look at them more often. It would be great if I could get them mailed to me and check them on company time, uh, I mean in my spare time away from home.


----------



## dnemec123

So I take it that no one knows how to interpret the S.M.A.R.T. error results that get sent? (See my earlier message #2351 in this thread for details).

I've searched over on the "other" forum as well, and I've searched thru the sourceforge area to no avail.

Thanks for any input!

Dale


----------



## Softail95

dnemec123 said:


> So I take it that no one knows how to interpret the S.M.A.R.T. error results that get sent? (See my earlier message #2351 in this thread for details).
> 
> I've searched over on the "other" forum as well, and I've searched thru the sourceforge area to no avail.
> 
> Thanks for any input!
> 
> Dale


And I was looking forward to the explanation of the results you found. The info's gotta be out there somewhere.....


----------



## dnemec123

Softail95 said:


> And I was looking forward to the explanation of the results you found. The info's gotta be out there somewhere.....


Well, I'm not proud... I've sent an email to the S.M.A.R.T. support mail alias with the results of a smartctl -a /dev/hda output.

I'll keep this thread informed on what I find out.

Dale


----------



## Vocoder

Howdy, 
I'm having a problem with Dailymail 1.0 rebooting my Tivo. I've read similar threads, but none seem to match my issue exactly. When Dailymail runs, either from a cron job, tivowebplus or the command line, it gives the following error in the dailymail log and reboots.

_Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.341

To view the blocks, run:
$TIVO_ROOT/devbin/poolview.tcl <app-with-symbols> /tmp/BlockFailure.341

In the UI that comes up, find your block by address (see above)
This will help you identify the type and ownership of the blocks.

Tmk Assertion Failure:
DumpArenaAndBlocksAndDie, line 1472 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <341> strayed!
Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...

bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT
read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libutil.so.1
read 0x2ab48000 /lib/libdl.so.2
read 0x2ab8c000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
read 0x2abe8000 /lib/libm.so.6
read 0x2acb0000 /lib/libc.so.6
0x013b3e3c 0x013b3c90 0x013b3f84 0x00f58234 0x00f9312c 0x00fee04c 0x00fee1bc
0x00ff5fd8 0x00ff7a0c 0x00fb7a28 0x00f8eb18 0x00fed644 0x00fb7a28 0x00f8eb18
0x00f93f84 0x00fb7a28 0x00f8eb18 0x00fd99ec 0x00fdd23c 0x00f58150 0x00612c48
0x00403090 0x2acc13fc
END_OF_BT

Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <341>: assertion failure_

Any ideas would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## dnemec123

Vocoder, I ran into this as well.

Reduce the size of the email message: change the number of hours you're polling (3.1.2; I'm at 24 hours since it is a daily email), and/or reduce the number of catagories that get reported (3.1.8).

Good luck!
Dale


----------



## Vocoder

Cool - that seems to have worked. I'll know for sure tomorrow morning after the cron job runs


----------



## Softail95

Verne said:


> For the past two mornings I have not received a dailymail jazz email. I


Strange.... I just had this happen in the past 2 days too. Exact same symptoms. I could produce a Dailymail manually, but the cron one in the wee hours would fail. I upped the debug to '2' and saw a 'retry later' message coming back from the smtp server. On a hunch, I pinged the name of the server and found that it's address had changed from what I had in Dailymail.cfg. I updated Dailymai.cfg with the new address of the server and it seems to be working fine now. You might want to check that.

I use watchthatpage.com to monitor web pages for changes. Does anyone know of a similar service (or trick) to monitor when an address changes? Like when Comcast changes the name of the mailserver? I'd rather know about it before I mss an email.


----------



## Verne

Softail95 said:


> Strange.... I just had this happen in the past 2 days too. Exact same symptoms. I could produce a Dailymail manually, but the cron one in the wee hours would fail. I upped the debug to '2' and saw a 'retry later' message coming back from the smtp server. On a hunch, I pinged the name of the server and found that it's address had changed from what I had in Dailymail.cfg. I updated Dailymai.cfg with the new address of the server and it seems to be working fine now. You might want to check that.


Thanks for the tip. Mine seems to have been behaving itself recently, apart from yesterday when my router had crashed.


----------



## Markman07

After hours and hours of getting this up I am sooo close but in the email I get .. I still get the " "cannot execute binary file" message from /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/ps . The file is in there and the config file is pointing to this location including the filename but I get this error everytime. I didn't see anyone else in this thread get this except one and I never saw his get post get a reply. Any ideas?


----------



## thepicman

Markman07 said:


> After hours and hours of getting this up I am sooo close but in the email I get .. I still get the " "cannot execute binary file" message from /enhancements/varhacks/hack/bin/ps . The file is in there and the config file is pointing to this location including the filename but I get this error everytime. I didn't see anyone else in this thread get this except one and I never saw his get post get a reply. Any ideas?


Have you tried deleting the file and re-uploading it?


----------



## Softail95

thepicman said:


> Have you tried deleting the file and re-uploading it?


Agreed. It looks like it was not a binary upload. Make sure you FTP it in binary, and that you are using the right version for your processor. You can run 'ps' from a telnet prompt to test it. Try 'ps aux' to see interesting things....


----------



## Markman07

You know the problem was that I was thinking too hard. I didn't need to copy the ps or ls file from the Jazz Zip installation folders to my Tivo because I already had them in the busybox directory. Any how I just re-configured the cfg file and I was good to go! Thanks for your input. Now it is on to setting it up for Cron use.


----------



## Vocoder

Dailymail 1.0 has been running fine on my 6.2 tivo for weeks. This morning, however, it failed to populate the To Do List. In it's place was this error: 
Error When Generating To Do List - See Log - syntax error in expression "13208 * 86400 + "

The log shows this following: 
18:25:11-compiling to do list
18:25:11-ignore item at user request
18:25:11-ignore item at user request
18:25:11-ignore item at user request
18:25:11-ignore item at user request
18:25:11-ignore item at user request
18:25:11-ignore item at user request
18:25:11-ignore item at user request
18:25:11-ignore item at user request
18:25:11-ignore item at user request
18:25:11-ignore item at user request
18:25:11-ignore item at user request
18:25:11-ignore item at user request
18:25:11-ignore item at user request
18:25:12-ignore item at user request
18:25:12-ignore item at user request
18:25:12-ERROR IN GETTODO MODULE >>syntax error in expression "13208 * 86400 + "<<
18:25:12-Items Found >>-1<<
----------------------------------------------------------------
syntax error in expression "13208 * 86400 + "
while executing
"expr $startdate * 86400 + $starttime"
("uplevel" body line 54)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $::nowshowingdir "" 10 {
set rec [db $::db openid $fsid]
if {$::version >= 3} {
set recbeh [dbobj $rec get ..."
(procedure "gettodo" line 33)
invoked from within
"gettodo $::dmailHoursahead "
----------------------------------------------------------------
18:25:12-handle section module completed ok

I haven't seen this discussed anywhere and would appreciate any help in getting DM back to a working condition.

Thanks!


----------



## sanderton

Have you tried just running it again, or restarting the TiVo first?

For some reason it was unable to read the start time of a show from the database. As we can't tell from the log which show, or why, not much help to be given I'm afraid, except to say it's not a general problem with DM.


----------



## Vocoder

Yep, rebooted the tivo and re-ran dailymail. The same error occured. Do you suppose this will self-correct tomorrow, as the missing program will have already been recorded? 

Thanks!


----------



## PhilG

OK, installed the jazzed dailymail (and the great Tivoweb bits for it!)

When I do a "standard eMail" though TivoWeb, I get

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_extramail '' ''
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $preshell $command > $postcommand 2>&1"
(procedure "::action_extramail" line 19)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
 ("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


What did I do wrong??


----------



## PhilG

OK, there are a couple of errors in the dailmail_jazz.log:

debug-hecking endpad process currency
debug-pid number : >>2898<<
debug-performing ps with pid
debug-ps unsuccessful
debug-checking for new messages in tivo central
debug-compiling to do list
debug-need to look for overlapping programs with endpad
debug-3 items to investigate for endpad programme overlapping
debug-starting main to-do loop
debug-compiling expiration list
debug-compiling conflicts list
debug-reading the temperature, calculating uptime, checking what's running
debug-about to run thermal check
debug-thermal check run
debug-about to run uptime check
debug-uptime check run
debug-about to run ps

I have endpad runnning (honest) so I am not sure what 
debug-hecking endpad process currency
debug-pid number : >>2898<<
debug-performing ps with pid
debug-ps unsuccessful

means

Also, it seems to die a quick death immediatly after

debug-about to run ps

I did copy the ps module into /var/hack/bin/, but did I need to chmod it as well?? It didn't say so in the instructions.....

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## PhilG

AHA!!

I moved ls and ps into /var/bin/ instead of /var/hack/bin/ (duh)

Snag is, when I try and use my ftp client to upload to /var/hack/bin/, I get "Directory change failed. permission denied"....

At least this is a simpler question to answer (I hope)


----------



## Vocoder

I'm back 

The errors from yesterday seem to have resolved themselves, however today I get this in the DM log: 

18:49:23-ERROR IN STATUS MODULE >>syntax error in expression "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz + 0.0"<<
----------------------------------------------------------------
syntax error in expression "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz + 0.0"
while executing
"expr $m + $offsetminutes"
(procedure "gettempuptime" line 225)
invoked from within
"gettempuptime "
----------------------------------------------------------------

This appears in the actual mail, right under the hack apps: 
Error When Generating Status List - See Log - syntax error in expression "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz + 0.0"

I'm lost (again). Any ideas? 
Thanks!


----------



## PhilG

OK, solved most of my problems (perseverance pays in the end, only I never did find out how to get access to my var/hack/bin/ folder, I just created a new one!)

I am now working on getting smartctl installed, but in the meantime I have a pedantic complaint about the disk checking in dailymail. When smartctl is not installed, a message in the mail saying so would be better than the one that says "Drive(s) have no detectable problems" - that's a tad misleading

Phil G


----------



## Markman07

The Daily Jazz has been working great until three days ago. Now when I get the email the Now Showing portion fails to populate with an error message - Error When Generating Now Showing List - See Log - invalid command name "writehtml"

The log file looks good until I see this -

22:12:44-ERROR IN NOW SHOWING MODULE >>invalid command name "writehtml"[/TD]<td"<<
----------------------------------------------------------------
invalid command name "writehtml"[/TD]<td"
while executing
"writehtml"[/TD][TD]&nbsp"
(procedure "getnowshowing" line 500)
invoked from within
"getnowshowing "
----------------------------------------------------------------

I didn't change anything or make any changes that might lead be to believe it was something I did..but who knows...any ideas what is going on based on my information! Thanks I really appreciate any help.


----------



## PhilG

Well, I thought I had this sussed

My crontab says:

*/10 * * * *	date >> /var/hack/cron.test.out
01 00 * * * /tvbin.tivosh /var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1

I do get the 10 minute timestamp in cron.test.out, so I know cron is running, but dailymail does not run at 1 minute past midnight like I (thought I'd) asked for...

What did I do wrong??


----------



## Fozzie

Any reason for not using the command syntax described in the readme? It might be worth a try:

e.g.

/var/hack/dailymail_jazz &


----------



## Vocoder

Good Morning! 

I'm still trying to solve the "Error When Generating Now Showing List" issue (see above). I reinstalled Dailymail this morning and no chage. I've got my hacks in /enhancements/varhacks/hack with symlinks in /var/hack for everything. This woas working OK until the errors appeared a couple of days ago.
Any ideas? 
Still confused, but working on it


----------



## Vocoder

The trouble with the Now Showing List is solved!  There was a partially viewed show that was hanging things up. Finding it was tricky, but once I deleted that show, Dailymail ran without the error. :up:

I also made a couple of small modifications to correct S.M.A.R.T. checks and write to the cronlog when Dailymail starts and stops.

First, the crontab: This adds a line in the cronlog when the Dailymail fires. Useful to see if Dailymail is started from cron or not. 
(You may need to adjust that path if your Dailymail isn't in /varhacks/hack...)

15 07 * * * echo "`date` Dailymail launched from cron" >> /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN; /enhancements/varhacks/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz &

Next is the dailymail_jazz.tcl file. First, I wanted to add a line to the cronlog when Dailymail completes. There's no logic to tell if it ran successfully or not, but it does help when troubleshooting. Add this to the .tcl file around line 8201, right before the first 'catch' near the very end of the script. Thanks to whomever wrote fakecall.tcl for this. 


Code:


set cronlog [open /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN a]
set timenow [clock format [clock seconds] -format "%b %d %I:%M%P"]
puts $cronlog "$timenow Dailymail routine completed"
close $cronlog

As mentioned in a prior post, Dailymail said there were no S.M.A.R.T errors found while the log file indicated that the smartctl command was failing.

The script has 'smartctl --c /dev/hda' as the default command. For my drive, (a Maxtor 300GB), the correct command is smartctl -c /dev/hda. (not --c) I changed line 7187 accordingly.

Also, the Maxtor's response to a 'smartctl -c /dev/hda' was different than what the script was expecting. I changed line 7198 to expect what the drive returned: "Check S.M.A.R.T. Passed". To determine your drive's response, run smartctl in the shell and take the last line returned.

Hopefully some of this is useful to someone  I've definitely raised my awareness of how Dailymail works. It's absolutely amazing.

-Vocoder


----------



## PhilG

Also, I found a bug in the processing of the "You have mail" section of DailyMail

If you DON'T have grahics enabled and you DON'T have dailymail links = true, then dailymail doesn't tell you if you have mail

This is because the line

"set text " class=Normal>You have new mail."" (around line 2693) is NOT followed by "lappend message $text" like it should be.......


----------



## PhilG

Although I am getting to grips with these script-thingies, there seems to be another bug in dailymail_jazz that has me beat.

Today, my eMail includes the following:

Conflicts
The following conflicts occur in the next 48 hours. The TiVo has determined that these programmes that you have selected 
to be recorded via season-pass or wishlist will not be recorded: 

The Champions Tue 19:00 ITV4 
The Gilded Cage - Intruders break into the offices of Nemesis, an international security organisation, and obtain information that puts Richard's life in danger. 

Snag is, that episode of The Champions (don't ask) is on NEXT Tuesday (14th) not tomorrow (7th) so hardly falls into the 48 hour "look ahead" range.

Anyone else know what needs fixing??

Many thanks


----------



## Fozzie

Vocoder said:


> First, I wanted to add a line to the cronlog when Dailymail completes. There's no logic to tell if it ran successfully or not, but it does help when troubleshooting.


What does the exisiting dailymail_jazz log do then?


----------



## Fozzie

PhilG said:


> Anyone else know what needs fixing??


Not sure why you seem to be finding so many bugs when it's been running and used by people for quite a while now without any bug reports - perhaps you're making the mistake of actually reading the whole email 

In order to assist with fault-finding, it's much more useful if you turn up the logging detail to the maximum (3) and then post it here (as an attachment) rather than just extracts from the mail itself


----------



## PhilG

OK, I have turned the debug level up. I'll post the log next time I get a conflict outside the 48 hour "window"


----------



## sanderton

PhilG said:


> Snag is, that episode of The Champions (don't ask) is on NEXT Tuesday (14th) not tomorrow (7th) so hardly falls into the 48 hour "look ahead" range.
> 
> Anyone else know what needs fixing??
> 
> Many thanks


Perhaps it did at one stage and was moved? Such not-any-more conflicts still exist in the database.

Use TW to have a look at the recording history to see.


----------



## Vocoder

Fozzie said:


> What does the exisiting dailymail_jazz log do then?


The existing Dailymail writes to it's own log which (at Level 3) can grow to nearly 1MB. When viewing remotely it's faster to load the shorter cronlog than the dailymail log. 
Again, my reasons for doing this were to a) help with troubleshooting and b) learn a little about how .tcl files work. Having the cronlog worked for both.


----------



## PhilG

Sanderton - SPOT ON!!!

There WAS a 7th March episode that was obviously there long enough to trigger a "conflict"

Time to turn debugging down again methinks

Thanks


----------



## alextegg

I am having an ongoing problem with dailymail that I only receive about one mail in a dozen? 

I have checked and my cron job is firing the mail every day, and I can telnet to the tivo and run it by hand, the mail is sent successfully. Nothing arrives in the destination mailbox..

I am using a sender email address that is valid on the domain of the ISP, but I don't think it can be that anyway as some of the emails arrive???

Anyone any suggestions?

Ta,

Alex


----------



## Fozzie

If it's saying it has sent correctly then it's most likely something external to TiVo; ISP or personal spam filter, or something like that.


----------



## lcsneil

Well I had a similar problem a while back. My ISP was flagging my email as spam (due to some of the text in one of the programme listings in the email) and as a result it was going straight in the bin.

Results varied depending on the programme descriptions!

Neil


----------



## alextegg

Just now (Monday morning) I received Saturday, Sunday and Monday's dailymails, what's that all about? What could be delaying them that long?


----------



## cashew1970

This is definately not your Tivo... It will be an ISP, or mail operator issue.....
Who do you use??


----------



## alextegg

I am sending using my broadband ISP (telewest blueyonder) and am sending it to my work account which is a corporate exchange server.


----------



## cashew1970

When I was setting up, I sent it to my work and my own mail account at home...

Truned out that the work mailsweeper system was doing funny things with the mail due to its very high spam count.

Try setting it to go to 2 or more mail addresses, and see if you get the same problem with all.

At least that way, you will be able to identify where the delay is.

Martin


----------



## dogsbody

See if you can see the Received headers on the e-mail (view e-mail source or view all headers depending on the mail client).

There should be a "Received: " line for each hop from machine to machine and each line should have a timestamp so you should be able to see which machine held on to it for so long.


----------



## Entcee

I am experiencing a few problems.

*1.* In the log I get the following error:


Code:


/var/hack/bin/ps: /var/hack/bin/ps: cannot execute binary file
while executing
"exec $shellcmd ax"
(procedure "gettempuptime" line 126)
invoked from within
"gettempuptime "

I have read where others have had the same errors but I could not find a solution.
I am 100% sure I uploaded it in binary and I did CHMOD 755 the file.

*2.* Is there any way to omit the *rejected recordings * section? (unless there is a way to filter the rejected recordings to only show conflicting recordings.)


----------



## PhilG

What's the colon doing on the end of the "ps" command? Check your config file to make sure it's not been added accidentally

Then I'd Telnet into Tivo and do a /var/hack/bin/ps just to see if THAT works. I had problems as I'd put the ps module in /var/bin instead of /var/hack/bin (dummy!)


----------



## Entcee

The config file is correct (there is no : after ps.)

When I run /var/hack/bin/ps from the telnet prompt I get the same error "cannot execute binary file."


----------



## PhilG

Then you either didn't copy ls and ps (from the Daily Mail install "package" to /var/hack/bin or if you did, then you didn't make them executable.....


----------



## Entcee

I did both They are both there and from the dailmail 1.0 zip file (copied over via binary transfer) and both files are chmod 755.

I have transfered ps over and over again and I ran chmod over and over again, still no luck.


----------



## PhilG

If they are there and if they are executable, then /var/hack/bin/ps (or ls) WILL work.

In Telnet, do a cd /var/hack/bin (or in FTP) take a look to make SURE they are there......

Otherwise I am stumped


----------



## Entcee

Yes, it is 755 I am sure (checked via ftp)

I tried to run ls and I go the same error. so neither one is working.


----------



## Entcee

Should I be able to open the ls and ps files in joe and be able to see the code? When I do i get a bunch of gibberish.


----------



## Entcee

I can run ls and ps as a telnet command but if I try to run the file I get the error.

example, if I type ls at the prompt it works.
However if I type /var/hack/bin/ls it does not.

This is the way it happens on both my TiVo's


----------



## PhilG

It definately sounds like ls and ps are NOT in /var/hack/bin

In any case, if "ls" and "ps" work without specification of a directory, then I think you can just blank out the directory in the DailyMail config file

ie change 
set pslocation "/var/bin/ps"

to be 
set pslocation "ps" 

and see if that works


----------



## Entcee

So why is there a file for ps and ls when they are standard telnet commands.


----------



## PhilG

I don't think they ARE standard "Telnet" commands - Telnet is just a way of getting "into" your Tivo. It has no commands of it's own

Actually, so far as I know, ls and ps are (sort of) standard Linux/Unix commands


----------



## Entcee

you are right. I did mean they were standard Linux commands. I was able to use these commands using telnet prior to installing the ls an ps files.


----------



## Entcee

I can run the ps and ls files if I use tivosh /var/hack/bin/ps but I get many errors.

I tried to change the cfg file to just ps and ls but it trues to run it as .//ps and it does not find the file


----------



## Entcee

Is there a way to change the time in the email to 12 hour (and use am and pm) instead of 24 hour?


----------



## JoshFink

Ok.. This thread is huge now.. 

What is the latest version for the Series 1 DTivo? I have been running version .3 for a while now and can't seem to find if there is a newer one.

Thanks

Josh


----------



## tivo-onion

Hi there - there is only one version available for all TiVo's. Visit http://deepinthejungle.servehttp.com/TiVo/DailyMail_Module.htm to download the latest version,

cheers

Chris


----------



## Fozzie

Chris,

Did you mean to include v0.38 of managedailymail.itcl instead of the slightly more recent v1.0 that you produced?


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> Chris,
> 
> Did you mean to include v0.38 of managedailymail.itcl instead of the slightly more recent v1.0 that you produced?


Just checked the zip file - it does not contain the 0.36 version as far as I can tell. The version in the 1.0 and 1.01 zip files are both the v1.0 versions. Are you sure you are looking at the right file? or am I misunderstanding what you are saying?

cheers

Chris


----------



## Fozzie

I've just re-downloaded v1.0.1 and looked at managedailymail.itcl.

It is dated 13 Sep 05 (in the comments near the top of the file) - the version I have on my TiVo says 29 Sep 05.

Also, from the version in the v1.0.1 .zip file:



Code:


puts $chan [html_start "Manage Daily Status E-mail - v0.38"]

From the version on my TiVo:



Code:


puts $chan [html_start "Manage Daily Status E-mail - v1.0"]

The version on my TiVo is definitely a newer version than the one in the v1.0.1 zip.  

Edit: Here you go - I just grabbed it remotely.


----------



## tivo-onion

Fozzie said:


> I've just re-downloaded v1.0.1 and looked at managedailymail.itcl.
> 
> It is dated 13 Sep 05 (in the comments near the top of the file) - the version I have on my TiVo says 29 Sep 05.
> 
> Also, from the version in the v1.0.1 .zip file:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> puts $chan [html_start "Manage Daily Status E-mail - v0.38"]
> 
> From the version on my TiVo:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> puts $chan [html_start "Manage Daily Status E-mail - v1.0"]
> 
> The version on my TiVo is definitely a newer version than the one in the v1.0.1 zip.
> 
> Edit: Here you go - I just grabbed it remotely.


I think I must have provided that version on the forums, but not included in the v1.0 zip file originally. I have updated the v1.01 pack to include that version. Well spotted!

cheers

Chris


----------



## Paradinglunatic

I've got an issue that was apparently fixed in an earlier version..but for some reason isn't working for me. The emails are showing up in GMT for me. I've manually set my TZ and let it autodetect....it actually doesn't matter what number I put in the TZ offset...it keeps sending out the email with everything in GMT. I'm using the most recent version and after a bit of tweaking here and there I got it working without errors..at least no errors for the things I want to use it for. Just the GMT problem.

Also this morning I noticed my tivo emailed me 4 times??? strange.


----------



## tivo-onion

Paradinglunatic said:


> I've got an issue that was apparently fixed in an earlier version..but for some reason isn't working for me. The emails are showing up in GMT for me. I've manually set my TZ and let it autodetect....it actually doesn't matter what number I put in the TZ offset...it keeps sending out the email with everything in GMT. I'm using the most recent version and after a bit of tweaking here and there I got it working without errors..at least no errors for the things I want to use it for. Just the GMT problem.
> 
> Also this morning I noticed my tivo emailed me 4 times??? strange.


Attach your full log and lets take a look. What time difference should it be?

cheers

Chris


----------



## Paradinglunatic

tivo-onion said:


> Attach your full log and lets take a look. What time difference should it be?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


My log is attached. Time zone should be -5 (east coast USA). From the logs it looks like it knows it should be -5...and I have it set to autodetect right now.

I only attached the top portion of the log as I believe it's the only part that deals with TZ.


----------



## dave7101

same problem as Paradinglunatic, i've set tz offset to -5 and it seems to show GMT plus 1 rather than GMT -5. Removing TZ offset and leaving as autodetect shows everything in GMT.

works great otherwise, on an HD10-250. (however, it seems the "extra's" included in the zip are ppc versions rather than mips, once i sorted that, all was good.)


----------



## webdeck

I believe I submitted a patch to fix the timezone problem before with 0.38.8, and it doesn't look like it made it into the 1.0+ releases. Here's the fix. Add this line:



Code:


set tz [expr $tz*3600]

After these two lines:



Code:


set tzlist "-5 -6 -7 -8 -9 -10 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 -1 -2 -3 -4 -11 -12"
set tz [lindex $tzlist [expr $mfstz - 1]]

At least, that's what shows as different between the two versions, aside from the added debugging output.

-Mike


----------



## alextegg

Hi,

Just installed the latest version - looks great, but I am having problems with emails being sent. 

My ISP is Blueyonder, and I can send dailymail emails to my blueyonder account, and nowhere else  so I must be breaking some rule or other. I suspected it might be requiring base64 authentication, so I added that, but to no avail.. 

I don't know what the correct rules are, but my setup from my .cfg file is as follows:



Code:


set mailserver "195.188.53.60"

 - this is the blueyonder smtp server



Code:


set domain "blueyonder.co.uk"

 - is this right?



Code:


set recipient "[email protected]"

 - set to my actual blueyonder address, this works


Code:


set recipient2 "[email protected]"

 - doesn't work


Code:


set recipient3 "[email protected]"

 - set to my work account, doesn't work



Code:


set sender "[email protected]"

- set to my actual blueyonder address, is this correct?



Code:


set senderName "Alex Tegg"

- is this correct

[/code]
tried turning the below on, just in case, used an online authenticator to get the values, log file says it works:



Code:


set authreq true 

set authmethod "LOGIN" 

set username_base64 "YXQwMDdhNTM5MkBibHVleW9uZGVyLmNvLnVr" 

set password_base64 "c2FzaWJh"

So, I can send to my blueyonder account I never use, and don't really want to , and not to my personal or work email addresses, which I actually want - any ideas? 

TIA

Alex


----------



## Paradinglunatic

webdeck said:


> I believe I submitted a patch to fix the timezone problem before with 0.38.8, and it doesn't look like it made it into the 1.0+ releases. Here's the fix. Add this line:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set tz [expr $tz*3600]
> 
> After these two lines:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set tzlist "-5 -6 -7 -8 -9 -10 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 -1 -2 -3 -4 -11 -12"
> set tz [lindex $tzlist [expr $mfstz - 1]]
> 
> At least, that's what shows as different between the two versions, aside from the added debugging output.
> 
> -Mike


I added that line of code and it still didn't work. very strange. I restarted the tivo just in case...same thing. Very odd


----------



## dave7101

same thing here... restarted tivo as well.... no joy, still seems to be showing GMT (or GMT plus 1)


----------



## dave7101

ATTN: webdeck

Thanks for the info, any other insights you can provide... im willing and able to poke around and try and sort out whats failing with the TZoffset issue. 

thanks again


----------



## alextegg

Anyone able to help me with my previous post? I used to find dailymail very useful, but if I can't get it to send to either of my accounts any more, then it's a lot less useful!! 



alextegg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just installed the latest version - looks great, but I am having problems with emails being sent.
> 
> My ISP is Blueyonder, and I can send dailymail emails to my blueyonder account, and nowhere else  so I must be breaking some rule or other. I suspected it might be requiring base64 authentication, so I added that, but to no avail..
> 
> I don't know what the correct rules are, but my setup from my .cfg file is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set mailserver "195.188.53.60"
> 
> - this is the blueyonder smtp server
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set domain "blueyonder.co.uk"
> 
> - is this right?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set recipient "[email protected]"
> 
> - set to my actual blueyonder address, this works
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set recipient2 "[email protected]"
> 
> - doesn't work
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set recipient3 "[email protected]"
> 
> - set to my work account, doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set sender "[email protected]"
> 
> - set to my actual blueyonder address, is this correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set senderName "Alex Tegg"
> 
> - is this correct
> 
> [/code]
> tried turning the below on, just in case, used an online authenticator to get the values, log file says it works:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set authreq true
> 
> set authmethod "LOGIN"
> 
> set username_base64 "YXQwMDdhNTM5MkBibHVleW9uZGVyLmNvLnVr"
> 
> set password_base64 "c2FzaWJh"
> 
> So, I can send to my blueyonder account I never use, and don't really want to , and not to my personal or work email addresses, which I actually want - any ideas?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Alex


----------



## dave7101

Probably having issues with your ISP seeing your messages as attempts to 'relay'. Thus dropping it as spam.

Can you telnet to blueyonder.co.uk on port 25 and try to manually send a message and see what error it dumps (if any)

example smtp telnet session below... command you type are in [brackets]

[telnet blueyonder.co.uk 25]

[helo [email protected]] (your host name)

[mail from:[email protected]] (your 'from' address)

[rcpt to: (whatever you want to use here)]

[data]

enter a few lines after the data command..anything you like

end and send by entering a '.' on a line by itself and hit enter

[.]

[quit]

the above will likely fire you an error at some point... take note of the message and any error number you get (format of xxx, x being numbers) and post here.


----------



## alextegg

dave7101 said:


> Probably having issues with your ISP seeing your messages as attempts to 'relay'. Thus dropping it as spam.
> 
> Can you telnet to blueyonder.co.uk on port 25 and try to manually send a message and see what error it dumps (if any)
> 
> example smtp telnet session below... command you type are in [brackets]
> 
> [telnet blueyonder.co.uk 25]
> 
> [helo [email protected]] (your host name)
> 
> [mail from:[email protected]] (your 'from' address)
> 
> [rcpt to: (whatever you want to use here)]
> 
> [data]
> 
> enter a few lines after the data command..anything you like
> 
> end and send by entering a '.' on a line by itself and hit enter
> 
> [.]
> 
> [quit]
> 
> the above will likely fire you an error at some point... take note of the message and any error number you get (format of xxx, x being numbers) and post here.


Thanks for that, tried it and got 'malformed host' when using helo [email protected] where xxx is valid

Tried helo blueyonder and it worked, i.e. just a word, but not an email address. Which .cfg file value is used with the helo command? i.e. what do I change to make it work?

Ta

Alex


----------



## alextegg

thinking about it, this still doesn't explain how it sends to my blueyonder address and not my yahoo or work addresses? Shouldn't it work for all or none?


----------



## staffie2001uk

alextegg said:


> Thanks for that, tried it and got 'malformed host' when using helo [email protected] where xxx is valid
> 
> Ta
> 
> Alex


I think it should be [telnet smtp.blueyonder.co.uk 25] to get to the mail server

This got me your mail server.

Then you need to continue as described to see if you can send mail.

Cheers.


----------



## alextegg

Yes, sure I'd spotted that typo, otherwise I wouldn't have got the other prompts..

I can telnet to the server, then do the helo command, then the mail, rcpt, data, (text), fullstop and quit.

If I do helo [email protected] I get an error 501 syntactically invalid helo arguments, not malformed host, sorry that was an mistake on my part. But if I do helo blueyonder, and then the remaining commands, it all works and sends the mail.

Which cfg file argument does dailymail put after the helo command?


----------



## alextegg

Have changed my host to blueyonder now, and it is working 100% of the time to my blueyonder account, but never to yahoo or work accounts.

if I telnet to my smtp server and do the send by hand to my work or yahoo accounts it works, so there's something very strange going on - i'm stumped


----------



## djb2002

What would be the easiest way to 'upgrade' the current version of DailyMail I have installed - v0.35.6 to the latest version ??

Thanks in advance,
Daniel


----------



## djb2002

djb2002 said:


> What would be the easiest way to 'upgrade' the current version of DailyMail I have installed - v0.35.6 to the latest version ??


Anyone ?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## tivo-onion

djb2002 said:


> Anyone ?
> 
> Thanks
> Daniel


You will just have to bite the bullet I think, and upgrade to the newest version. It will take you 10 minutes to transcribe relevant values from the old config file to new and probably another 30 mins to select any new options etc. If you have any problems - well this is the thread to discuss them on,

cheers

Chris


----------



## alextegg

I did this recently, and tivo-onion's install instructions are excellent, easy to follow.


----------



## b166er

I'm looking into modifying my dailymail jazz tcl file so that rather than report to me that the last daily call failed, instead it retries the daily call repeatedly until it succeeds.

I'm in need of this as my daily call is almost always failing now and it often takes me a couple of attempts to get it to work. No idea why, the fact that it does work eventually leads me to believe all my hardware/software/account-status is OK. If it wasn't then it would never succeed.

So I thought where would I do this. Duplicate endpad and use that as a shell for a new cron task and include the necessary code from phone.itcl to do the call. That didn't look so nice when I looked into it.

When I looked into the dailymail jazz tcl file though, I found a specific line of code that's already detecting the condition I'm looking for. It's in the section "110. Checking phone & daily call status" there's a check: 'if {$phone != "Ok"}' that's perfect to hook into.

What I'd like to do there, when the phone connection is detected to be not Ok, is make the daily call using these 2 lines I got from phone.itcl:

set Daily [binary format c20 "127 -60 126 100 127 -1 -15 -80 1 -78 92 -56 127 -18 -5 116 127 -75 -91 -8"]
event send $TmkEvent::EVT_DIALUPEVENT 0 $Daily

Then what I'd want to do is cancel the current dailymail attempt, and reschedule one for in an hour's time. That gives the dailycall a chance to complete, and gives me up to 24 attempts to complete the call. Some method of counting the attempts and giving up at say 22 attempts would be needed to avoid it clashing with the next day's dailymail.

Does anyone know how to cancel the dailymail and reschedule it for an hour later ?


----------



## Dorv

Ok, I'm lost as far as trying to install DailyMail.

First I have a Hughes SD-DVR40 that I upgraded using PTVUpgrade and Instacake. I've discovered that this method does not necessarily put the tivowebplus files in the same place as the datasheet indicates, so I've (hopefully) been making the relevant changes in the .cfg file (the whole process has been a pain, as my installation doesn't have a mkd command... So neither FileZilla or SmartFTP can make directories, so I've telneted in each time to.., and then... eh... whatev.. That parts done).

So, the errorfile has gotten to this part of the fun: (/var/hack is where I put the /get_space directory... Should it have gone somewhere else?)

21:28:08-About to call get sizes module.
couldn't execute "/var/hack/get_space": permission denied
while executing
"error $error"
(procedure "get_totalsizes" line 7)
invoked from within
"get_totalsizes "
(file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 6648)


----------



## Fozzie

It's in the error message!

"couldn't execute "/var/hack/get_space""

You haven't put get_space executable in /var/hack; you've made a directory called /var/hack/get_space (and presumeably put the get_space executable there).


----------



## Dorv

Which one... the one in the bin_mips directory or the one in the bin_ppc directory...

For some reason, I think its the mips... Lets see...


----------



## Fozzie

What have you got in section 4.15 of dailymail.cfg?


----------



## atari_addict

Viewing the daily email on my computer, which is connected to the TiVo through a wired LAN, and selecting multiple programmes for deletion, brings the test page up in TiVoWeb. I can achieve the desired result if I choose to view the generated email directly within the Manage Daily E-mail module in TiVoWeb. Hmm!

Also, I haven't been able to get the generated email to display the base64 graphics from my ntl webspace, although they're fine if I embed them from those stored on the TiVo itself. Not too much of a problem, but I can't see offhand why that shouldn't work?

Cheers

Derryck


----------



## Fozzie

atari_addict said:


> Viewing the daily email on my computer, which is connected to the TiVo through a wired LAN, and selecting multiple programmes for deletion, brings the test page up in TiVoWeb. I can achieve the desired result if I choose to view the generated email directly within the Manage Daily E-mail module in TiVoWeb. Hmm!


This is a known "bugette". Just hit refresh on your browser and the multi-delete page should appear


----------



## dogsbody

atari_addict said:


> Also, I haven't been able to get the generated email to display the base64 graphics from my ntl webspace, although they're fine if I embed them from those stored on the TiVo itself. Not too much of a problem, but I can't see offhand why that shouldn't work?


You should only use the base64 graphics on the TiVo for the embeded mail. For linked images you should have the normal (jpg?) images on your ntl webspace


----------



## atari_addict

Fozzie said:


> This is a known "bugette". Just hit refresh on your browser and the multi-delete page should appear


Already tried, should have mentioned that


----------



## atari_addict

dogsbody said:


> You should only use the base64 graphics on the TiVo for the embeded mail. For linked images you should have the normal (jpg?) images on your ntl webspace


Ah! Obvious, of course.

Now, is there a matching set of jpgs to the base64 ones?


----------



## b166er

:up: :up:


----------



## dogsbody

atari_addict said:


> Now, is there a matching set of jpgs to the base64 ones?


They should be in the zip file of the download.


----------



## atari_addict

dogsbody said:


> They should be in the zip file of the download.


I'm sorry, I'm having a bad day. You're quite right of course.


----------



## atari_addict

atari_addict said:


> Already tried, should have mentioned that


Later...

The multi-delete or thumbs page opens correctly in Internet Explorer, but not in Safari (Mac)


----------



## b166er

I've made a change to my DailyMail so that if the daily EPG call failed, then before sending the email, it will retry the daily call. It's not really related to, or the responsibility of, the Daily Mail, but it's sure a convenient place to do such a check.

I only had to change section 110, which contains no user/custom data, so you can just search for "110." and replace that whole section. I've attached two .txt files:

One contains the original section 110, at least it's original in the version I'm using of Dailymail.

The second file contains the changes I made so that only if the last daily call failed, it will retry up to 10 times to get a good daily call. Each one is logged into the daily mail before it's sent. This is what I'm using currently.

Here's how it looked in my mail this morning:


----------



## ciper

Ive been trying to write my own utility to send the current external IP to an email address. In searching for something unrelated I found this thread. Seems that a modified dailymail would be a good start.

Originally I was going to ucreate a cron job to run wget which would download from http://www.whatismyip.com/ and grep that file for the line that contains "WhatIsMyIP.com" then strip the uneeded info and send the message using telnet to the mail host.
Only one problem,,, i cant find a copy of powerpc wget


----------



## dogsbody

ciper said:


> Originally I was going to ucreate a cron job to run wget which would download from http://www.whatismyip.com/ and grep that file for the line that contains "WhatIsMyIP.com" then strip the uneeded info and send the message using telnet to the mail host.
> Only one problem,,, i cant find a copy of powerpc wget


I'm afraid you have got more problems after that. Even when you get wget (you should be able to compile it yourself BTW) then the TiVo still can't do DNS lookups. So it won't be able to connect to www.whatismyip.com anyway. Connecting to a websites IP doesn't work if they are using name based virtual hosting.

As a side note, I would recommend using http://checkip.dyndns.org:8245/ instead of whatismyip.com. I find that it reports the correct IP for more users worldwide. If you are working behind a web proxy etc. then some services will report the web proxy instead of the client IP.


----------



## ciper

Thanks, http://checkip.dyndns.org:8245/ is sure cleaner.

Didnt think about the name resolution issue. If Im going to try compiling wget I might as well try for nslookup. Any advice on the best compiler that can run on a wintel machine?


----------



## BobBlueUK

I've finally taken the plunge and installed DailyMail, and just want to add my thanks to *sanderton* and *tivo_onion* for all their fine work in developing it!

Two comments:

1) The *dailymail_jazz.tcl*, *trackerupdate.tcl* and *handlemultievents.itcl* files included in Dailymail Jazz Install v1.01 02May06.zip from *tivo_onion*'s site appear to have DOS line terminators. DailyMail seemed to work okay anyway but had to convert Trackerupdate to UNIX format to get it working.

2) One thing I'd find really useful would be to get a daily email based on *d33mb33*'s excellent Highlights module, containing the upcoming day's recommendations from Radio Times together with info on whether TiVo is already set to record them/links to set them to record etc. Would it be possible to get DailyMail to do this? My TCL certainly isn't up to the job but thought I'd suggest it here in case one of the coding gurus feels like a challenge... 

Thanks again for all your efforts guys! :up:


----------



## Fozzie

ciper said:


> Thanks, http://checkip.dyndns.org:8245/ is sure cleaner.
> 
> Didnt think about the name resolution issue. If Im going to try compiling wget I might as well try for nslookup. Any advice on the best compiler that can run on a wintel machine?


Any of the files or bits I did here of any use to you?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3668806&highlight=dns#post3668806


----------



## dave7101

Has anyone made any headway on the tzoffset issue? (everything shows in GMT, regardless of the tzoffset used)

Thanks


----------



## Jimus

Hiya,

I just installed Endpad on my TiVo which I had upgraded not so long ago for me by an expert (wasn't brave enough).

I am now feeling over-confident and really fancy installing DailyMail and have downloaded the files, seems like a really cool idea.

Just one seemingly obvious question : what does the email contain and what does it look like?

Perhaps someone could send me an example one or a link to one?

my email address is : jim dot d at zen dot co dot uk

Ta

Jimus


----------



## alextegg

tivoonion's (the authors) website contains an example?


----------



## Jimus

alextegg said:


> tivoonion's (the authors) website contains an example?


Links in the middle and at the bottom of the download page don't work for me. I have tried on both IE and Firefox.

Not to worry.

Jimus


----------



## gerti

dave7101 said:


> Has anyone made any headway on the tzoffset issue? (everything shows in GMT, regardless of the tzoffset used)


Around line 4102 it says:



Code:


	if {$override} {
		if {$::debuglvl>2} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-GET_TZOFFSET - value was overrided!" }
		set tz $mfstz

change that to (last line changed):



Code:


	if {$override} {
		if {$::debuglvl>2} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-GET_TZOFFSET - value was overrided!" }
		set tz [expr $mfstz*3600]


----------



## gerti

atari_addict said:


> Viewing the daily email on my computer, which is connected to the TiVo through a wired LAN, and selecting multiple programmes for deletion, brings the test page up in TiVoWeb. I can achieve the desired result if I choose to view the generated email directly within the Manage Daily E-mail module in TiVoWeb. Hmm!


Annoying how many patches got lost from the pre-one-dot-oh versions!

Anyhow, most likely you are using Mail.app on OS X, which seems to have a bug with form handling, specifically the 'POST' method. Around lines 4297 and 4338 (maybe a few lines off as I added a few other patches) are lines that start with:



Code:


writehtml "<form method=POST action=\"$::dmailTivoURL/handle_multi_events/\"

In these lines replace POST with GET and it will work.


----------



## Paradinglunatic

gerti said:


> Around line 4102 it says:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if {$override} {
> if {$::debuglvl>2} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-GET_TZOFFSET - value was overrided!" }
> set tz $mfstz
> 
> change that to (last line changed):
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if {$override} {
> if {$::debuglvl>2} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-GET_TZOFFSET - value was overrided!" }
> set tz [expr $mfstz*3600]


Worked for me!!! Thank you so much! The line to change for me though was on line 504 of dailymail_jazz.tcl

Either way, it worked!


----------



## dave7101

Yep....that did it... nice work on that one!!

if {$override} {
if {$::debuglvl>2} { puts "[clock format [clock seconds] -format {%H:%M:%S} -gmt true]-GET_TZOFFSET - value was overrided!" }
set tz [expr $mfstz*3600]


----------



## fysmd

Hi!

Ive just updated my very old dailmail to the latest and I love that it can select stuff whcih tracker wants to get rid of - but I have no buttons in my email which let me actually delete the scheduled recorordings.

Have a done something stoopid?


----------



## fysmd

fysmd said:


> Hi!
> 
> Ive just updated my very old dailmail to the latest and I love that it can select stuff whcih tracker wants to get rid of - but I have no buttons in my email which let me actually delete the scheduled recorordings.
> 
> Have a done something stoopid?


yes I have!
I didn't notice the buttons in the date line - DOHH!

but I do get the following in the log now:


12:32:31-about to parse crontab file
12:32:31-ERROR IN STATUS MODULE >>syntax error in expression "* + 1"<<
----------------------------------------------------------------
syntax error in expression "* + 1"
while executing
"expr $h + $offsethours"
(procedure "gettempuptime" line 244)
invoked from within
"gettempuptime "​
Any clues how to resolve it?


----------



## Verne

Not sure if this has been covered but I can't find anything. I have been using this module for a while now with no problems. I recently decided I wanted access to tivoweb from the internet. I have got that working ok but I'm not sure how to configure dailymail so the hyperlinks work from both locations. 

I am using dyndns and have set dmailTivoURL = "http://username.homeip.net:xxxx" in the config file. I am using a port in the high two thousands and have configured my router to forward that port to 80. 

The hyperlinks in the dailymail are working fine from the internet but do not work on my home network. I have tried adding the domain into my hosts file but I don't think my PC knows what to do with the port I am using. 

Is there a way to set this up so it works from both locations? 

Thanks.


----------



## Ian_m

Verne said:


> Is there a way to set this up so it works from both locations?


Probably yes or no depending in your router.

My old crappy Linksys WAG54G allowed me to access my routers internet address from the inside intranet ie internally and externally click on daily mail link and it works, but the replacement NetGear DG834G doesn't allow this.

It works with my works Vigor router though, just accessed our web server internally via an external address.

Wonder if adding a static route to a router that doesn't do it will work ?


----------



## cojonesdetoro

I believe it's commonly referred to as a "hair-pinned" local port and your router needs to have special logic to support it. years ago, even high end firewalls didn't get this right.

BTW, using a high port doesn't protect you from much. You should really look into some sort of SSL gateway with authentication and reverse proxying. I do it with a cgi script called nph-proxy and have my apache server set to allow access via SSL and authentiction.


----------



## Ian_m

cojonesdetoro said:


> IYou should really look into some sort of SSL gateway with authentication and reverse proxying. I do it with a cgi script called nph-proxy and have my apache server set to allow access via SSL and authentiction.


I'd loved to do something more decent than simple high port number, however:-

- I have firewall logging on my TiVo port for anything other than work address and in 18months not seen any activity.
- Apache is yet another box to look after, I spend too much time doing that at work.
- A PC takes at a minium 100W (probably for something small) and having that 24/7 means £100/year in electric (approx). My NetGear router takes 12W so £88/year cheaper.


----------



## cmylxgo

Msan said:


> I've just upgraded to tivo software 7.2 and now dailymail won't work anymore.. I'm getting following when I try to run it:
> 
> ------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v0.38.9 Beta Patch #2 (24 August 2005) - starting
> ------the debug level is set at >>3<<
> ------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
> ------started at 22:21:36 (debugging times specified in gmt)
> 
> invalid command name "pool"
> while executing
> "pool pool0 size"
> (file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 1)
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this??


I am having the same problem and have tried version 1.0 and 1.01 without any luck.



Code:


------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v1.01 (02 May 2006) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------started at 02:52:38 (debugging times specified in gmt)

invalid command name "pool"
while executing
"pool pool0 size"
(file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 1)


----------



## rbreding

6.3 HD DirecTiVo with the same error:



Code:


------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v1.0 (13 September 2005) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>1<<
------generated content presented in American English for your reading pleasure!
------started at 21:20:38 (debugging times specified in gmt)

invalid command name "pool"
    while executing
"pool pool0 size"
    (file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 1)

Definately need help with this as I have so many SP's that the only way I was able to make sure there weren't any conflicts was with dailymail.


----------



## ryan94z

I'm seeing this with DailyMail after upgrading my HDTiVo to 6.3 as well. One thing to note, I received the same error message when my ancient version of TivoWeb (1.9.4) tried to start up. Upgrading to TWP 1.3.1 fixed the problem.


----------



## dave7101

anyone still watching this thread.... i really miss dailymail, and it appears to need some (minor hopefully) fix to make it work with 6.3 on the hd10-250.


----------



## cmylxgo

Anyone running 6.3 or 6.3a get this working yet?


----------



## dave7101

doesn't seem to be much happening on the support front... any chance someone with daily mail installed can try rem'ing out the offending 'pool' line and giving it a try... probably just a memory allocation thing, and may not be critical. 

I don't have it installed post 6.3a upgrade, but i will give it a try if no one is in a position to give it a whirl


----------



## ryan94z

I went down the "comment the memory pool stuff out" path this weekend and got a bit further. It then dies looking for util.itcl in tivoweb. I'm running TWP v1.3.1, which doesn't seem to have util.itcl any longer. I ran out of time to look any further into the issue though.

Error below:



Code:


17:26:22-About to  include util.itcl.
couldn't read file "/var/hack/tivowebplus/util.itcl": no such file or directory
    while executing
"source $tivowebdir/util.itcl"
    (file "./dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 6601)


----------



## dave7101

ill install tonight and see how far i can get, i've run into the util.itcl issue before and its a path issue, it looks for it in the /Tivowebplus dir, rather than in the /tivowebplus/modules dir...

quick fix check is drag the util.itcl from /modules to the root of the tivowebplus dir and retry..


----------



## ryan94z

Ok, I got 15 mins to look at this, with a few tweaks I got it to render an e-mail. It's not perfect; the smartctl output is not what the script expects even after my change, and there are a few more errors that pop up, but it renders.

I've attached a patch of my changes from a clean version of 1.0.1. For reference, apply the patch with:



Code:


patch -p0 dailymail_jazz.tcl < dailymail_6.3.patch

I'm not going to support this, I merely threw it up here to get the ball rolling, hopefully someone else can get a bit further with it.


----------



## cmylxgo

ryan94z said:


> Ok, I got 15 mins to look at this, with a few tweaks I got it to render an e-mail. It's not perfect; the smartctl output is not what the script expects even after my change, and there are a few more errors that pop up, but it renders.
> 
> I've attached a patch of my changes from a clean version of 1.0.1. For reference, apply the patch with:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> patch -p0 dailymail_jazz.tcl < dailymail_6.3.patch
> 
> I'm not going to support this, I merely threw it up here to get the ball rolling, hopefully someone else can get a bit further with it.


I tried to patch on a clean copy of 1.0.1 and got the following errors. Could you post your dailymail_jazz.tcl?



Code:


LivingRoomHD:/var/hack$ patch -p0 dailymail_jazz.tcl < dailymail_6.3.patch
patching file dailymail_jazz.tcl
Hunk #1 FAILED at 71.
Hunk #2 FAILED at 5367.
Hunk #3 FAILED at 6598.
Hunk #4 FAILED at 6901.
Hunk #5 FAILED at 6926.
5 out of 5 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file dailymail_jazz.tcl.rej
LivingRoomHD:/var/hack$


----------



## ryan94z

cmylxgo said:


> I tried to patch on a clean copy of 1.0.1 and got the following errors. Could you post your dailymail_jazz.tcl?


Odd. I patched it again and there were no problem with it.. no matter, here you go


----------



## cmylxgo

ryan94z said:


> Odd. I patched it again and there were no problem with it.. no matter, here you go


Your .tcl file was alot smaller for some reason...anyways IT WORKED! for the most part. Below are the errors that ryan94z was talking about. The part that I am concerned about is the conflicts and that part works.


Code:


Error When Generating Rejected Recording List - See Log - can't read "init_logoindex_complete": no such variable




Code:


Error When Generating Status List - See Log - can't read "LSCS": no such variable

Hope this info helps...and thanks again to ryan94z.


----------



## cmylxgo

FYI...

Those of you that are using the patched version on 6.3 the TZOFFSET does not work.


----------



## bobvr

I'm just trying to get this all set up - getting this error

no matter where I put and point to get_space I get this.....can anyone help??

01:04:04-About to set source directory.
01:04:04-About to call get sizes module.
/tivowebplus/get_space: /tivowebplus/get_space: cannot execute binary file
while executing
"error $error"
(procedure "get_totalsizes" line 7)
invoked from within
"get_totalsizes "
(file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 6648)


----------



## cmylxgo

bobvr said:


> I'm just trying to get this all set up - getting this error
> 
> no matter where I put and point to get_space I get this.....can anyone help??
> 
> 01:04:04-About to set source directory.
> 01:04:04-About to call get sizes module.
> /tivowebplus/get_space: /tivowebplus/get_space: cannot execute binary file
> while executing
> "error $error"
> (procedure "get_totalsizes" line 7)
> invoked from within
> "get_totalsizes "
> (file "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 6648)


Easiest thing to do is create a folder in your root called tivowebplus and drop a copy of get_space in there.



Code:


/tivowebplus/get_space


----------



## bobvr

tivowebplus is already in root - tried it there and all sorts of other places, I edit dailymail.cfg to point to it in all places and still get the "cannot execute binary file" error.


----------



## cmylxgo

bobvr said:


> tivowebplus is already in root - tried it there and all sorts of other places, I edit dailymail.cfg to point to it in all places and still get the "cannot execute binary file" error.


Sounds like your file is corrupt. Did you ftp it to your tivo in binary mode? Did chmod it?


----------



## bobvr

thanks - that made me look for a new one and that led me to this..

got that error fixed - was using the file from the bin_ppc directory and now using the correct one from bin_mips directory.

Now when I try to do a send email it crashes tivowebplus and I have to reboot to get it back up.


----------



## bobvr

Success! it was not crashing it was timing out looking for port 25 on my mail server - I use my own domain at port 26 for all outgoing mail so I had to change the port in dailymail_jazz.tcl to 26 and then it worked.

So I now got the mail with a to do list error - on to fix that .......

and thanks to everyone in this thread- lots of reading and lots of help so far.


----------



## atari_addict

Just installed the latest(?) V1.01 archive of Dailymail, and am having problems getting the Control Padding module supplied with it to start endpad.

Stopping endpad is no problem, the endpad.pid file disappears from /var/run etc etc, but Control Padding flatly refuses to start it up again.

Everything is installed in the correct places AFAICS, Dailymail's email reports endpad's status correctly, and it starts fine from a cron job.

Any ideas, anyone, please?


----------



## chrisd

I get my email daily, no problem.

however, i cant seem to edit the config (not really an issue at the moment seeing as i receive it fine) from tivoweb... i get the below error...prob something simple, if anyone can take a quick gander

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_editor '' 'set "filetobeedited" "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail.cfg";'
can't read "edit": no such variable
while executing
"if {$edit == "Update"} {set filetobeedited $author\.draft
set filetitle $author}"
(procedure "::action_editor" line 10)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## MattH

Hi..

First post and a question. I have just taken over a friends Tivo 

Its currently running 038.8 of the dailymail, and I have changed the config to use the base64 images and embed them rather then the linked ones from someones webspace.

If I use the linked images the mail works fine.

If I use the base64 embedded ones everything is also great except for the spacebar (the space-guage-low-green is missing, the graphic is not attached to the email at all) so all you get is the word low.

Any ideas ?? I could just turn the bar off.. but I'm too nosy - and want to understand why is does not work. 

I have also tried changing the config to look at a different grpahic in case it was a issue with the file.. but I still get the same problem.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## jwciv

Hi - Running DSR7000 with 6.2. Just installed this cool application today, but I'm getting an error when sending the email, here is a snip of the log:

04:23:02-subject: >>Main TiVo Status Email For Tuesday October 31, 2006<<
04:23:02-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>63.240.77.77<<
04:23:02-FAILURE WHEN CALLING SENDMAIL FOR FIRST RECIPIENT >>couldn't open socket: can't assign requested address<<
----------------------------------------------------------------
couldn't open socket: can't assign requested address
while executing
"socket -myaddr $::tivoip $mailserver 25"
(procedure "sendmail" line 16)
invoked from within
"sendmail $mailserver $domain $recipient "$ourSubject" $htmlfilename "

Anyone seen this before or have suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## jwciv

Disk usage is reporting 2% used, but my 300GB seagate is 78% full according to Tivowebplus (and based on the large number of recordings I have 78% is probably accuarte)

Anyone else seeing disk usage errors or know how to troubleshoot?
I'm running a DSR7000 (US DirecTV by Philips) with 6.2

My other issue is fixed about not being able to send the email - - I had to have the email come from a valid accout on my ISP.

Thanks

jwciv


----------



## fysmd

Anybody tried to follow the delete selected progams from the todo list links in the email with Firefox as default browser?
I find that with IE set as default it works fine but not with Firefox.


----------



## BobBlueUK

Adding the fix here got it working in Firefox for me...


----------



## ColinYounger

I've just started using DailyMail and I'm impressed. My problem is that my e-mail server treats HTML-only mails as spam. That means it's going to be very easy for me to miss the mails as they get lumped into a morass of penny stocks, meds offers and strange Nigerian businessmen that need my help to transfer money.

I've looked through the config file, but can't see a way to get DailyMail to send anything but a HTML-only message. Am I missing something?

The perfect solution for me would be a small summary as a text e-mail with a .html attachment that I can view the detail of - this would defeat my spam checks. Is there a suggestion list somewhere?

Finally, no - I'm not going to loosen up my spam settings.


----------



## snotblower

I posted this in the top level Tivo UK and havent gotten any response... I thought I might get better response in this topic...

This is not a UK machine, but a USA series 1 directv machine. Dailymail_jazz worked for years until about 8 months ago when I got upgraded to 3.5 from directv. After that, I upgraded to the current (V1.01 at the time) and it seemed to work...

It wasn't until recently that I realized the Conflicts section was not working.

If I look in the logs, it seems to be finding conflicts... it just doesnt report them. For example:

23:19:21-## new program
23:19:21-item is current
23:19:21-title : >>E.T. News at 10<<
23:19:21-id : >>SH3308490000<<
23:19:21-id2 : >>4076562<<
23:19:21-episode : >>No Episode Title<<
23:19:21-cancel reason code : >>20<<
23:19:21-conflict error occurred with item

Any clue how I can go about debugging? I am linux literate, but a tcl idiot.


----------



## Gavin

Hi, Installed Jazz Daily mail as per the instructions but it don't work..

The error log is 

--cut here--
action_logs '/dailymail_jazz.log/' ''
couldn't stat "/var/log/dailymail_jazz.log/": no such file or directory
while executing
"file size "$TIVO_ROOT/var/log/$path""
(procedure "::action_logs" line 40)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

The file does not exist, shouyld I manually create it or should it be autocreated and I've missed something.

Files all moved and chmod'd as required so I'm at a loss to know whey it's not there. The mosule is setup and working in Tivoweb (or rather I can see it)

I'm on NTL and set the IP of the mail server and my emails, and I don't have to worry about authentication with NTL's mail.


Edit

I have Dailymail_jazz 1.01 downloaded last night and tivo web 1.9.4,

Only other hack running is endpad, other than Tivoweb
Any suggestions?

Ta


----------



## ColinYounger

Hi Gavin - I'm no expert, but I'll see what I can do. Perhaps it will encourage the experts to dive in. 

Can you check that you have a /var/log directory on your TiVo?If you haven't got one, try creating one.


----------



## atari_addict

gerti said:


> In these lines replace POST with GET and it will work.


A very belated note of thanks - now works perfectly!

Cheers!


----------



## Gavin

CoinYounger said:


> Hi Gavin - I'm no expert, but I'll see what I can do. Perhaps it will encourage the experts to dive in.
> 
> Can you check that you have a /var/log directory on your TiVo?If you haven't got one, try creating one.


I have the /var/log directory, It's got the Endpad log in it as an example, just not the Daily mail log.

Is it as simple as creating a file with nothing in in to put in the directory?


----------



## gerti

Gavin said:


> Hi, Installed Jazz Daily mail as per the instructions but it don't work..
> 
> The error log is
> 
> --cut here--
> action_logs '/dailymail_jazz.log/' ''
> couldn't stat "/var/log/dailymail_jazz.log/": no such file or directory


That extra slash at the end of the file name looks very suspicious. Maybe it slipped into your config file by chance?


----------



## Gavin

Maybe but it's not my doing

All I altered in the config file is to add the NTL IP of the SMTP server, set domain to "ntlworld.com" put in my email addys' and set the sender to "[email protected]"

I never set the log bits up


----------



## atari_addict

Gavin said:


> Is it as simple as creating a file with nothing in in to put in the directory?


ISTR that I had the same problem. I don't recall doing anything heroic to get it working though, so try either creating the file manually or just copy and rename the endpad log you've already got.


----------



## Pete77

As one not so far using dailymail (but using just about every other TivoWeb 1.9.4 hack there is) and who has just missed recording ThisLife +10 on Tuesday night because both my SP and Title Wishlist for This Life were outranked by my higher placed Keyword Wishlist for Dakar (which picked up Destination Dakar on British Eurosport instead) I can see that the time has come to install Daily Mail. Its just that getting it working properly always sounds so horribly fiddly compared to any normal ITCL file hack add on for TivoWeb.

Can anyone suggest an idiots guide to getting Daily Mail up and running? Its just that whole Image Server business that sounds so horribly offputting and difficult to deal with.


----------



## atari_addict

Pete77 said:


> Can anyone suggest an idiots guide to getting Daily Mail up and running? Its just that whole Image Server business that sounds so horribly offputting and difficult to deal with.


The setup guide in the archive is incomplete but is quite sufficient for the job - and the odd 30 minutes it takes to set up is very much worthwhile.

Don't get too hung up about the images. It's not immediately obvious, but AFAICS the encoded graphics are to be copied to the TiVo only if you don't have an external server (ie web space available with your internet account) and want graphics embedded in the internal email that is generated. In this case you won't get graphics in external email.

I have pointed the image server config to my ntlworld webspace, and have images embedded in both flavours of email using the unencoded versions of the graphics.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

I just installed this. Had to make a couple of changes to get past the spam filters.

The date format was slightly wrong.. had 'GMT' at the end instead of a valid offset:

puts $chan "Date: [clock format [clock seconds] -format {%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S +0000} -gmt true]"

Also the message-ID format was missing the < and > characters:

puts $chan "Message-Id: <[clock seconds]@$domain>"

Those two dropped the spam score from over 6 to about 2.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Tony Hoyle said:


> I just installed this. Had to make a couple of changes to get past the spam filters.
> 
> The date format was slightly wrong.. had 'GMT' at the end instead of a valid offset:
> 
> puts $chan "Date: [clock format [clock seconds] -format {%a, %d %b %Y %H:%M:%S +0000} -gmt true]"
> 
> Also the message-ID format was missing the < and > characters:
> 
> puts $chan "Message-Id: <[clock seconds]@$domain>"
> 
> Those two dropped the spam score from over 6 to about 2.


I've been using this for over a year with no problem, but my employer's spam filter has suddenly (this side of christmas) started to label the emails as spam. This means I have to log on to an external website and "release" the message every day.

I assumed it was caused by my receiving an email from the same address every day.

Would what you've posted help me at all?

If so, can you tell an idiot what he needs to do? (just in case an idiot also has the same problem as me, of course)


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Just change the lines containing Date: and Message-Id: - they're easy to find.

That might not be enough depending on what your employer is using as a criteria for spam. You'd have to look at the headers of the message if the information is there, or ask them for this information.

Bogus headers are a big indicator though... for some reason spammers have never taken the time to read the RFCs, so errors there score highly.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Tony Hoyle said:


> Just change the lines containing Date: and Message-Id: - they're easy to find.
> 
> That might not be enough depending on what your employer is using as a criteria for spam. You'd have to look at the headers of the message if the information is there, or ask them for this information.
> 
> Bogus headers are a big indicator though... for some reason spammers have never taken the time to read the RFCs, so errors there score highly.


My employer is using http://www.messagelabs.com I find it strange that there is no facility to mark a sender as not spam, but that's terribly OT.

I don't have access to tivo at the moment, so can't check. Are the lines you've posted the correct (as you've changed) lines or the original lines? If the latter, what should they be changed to?

Thanks


----------



## Gavin

atari_addict said:


> ISTR that I had the same problem. I don't recall doing anything heroic to get it working though, so try either creating the file manually or just copy and rename the endpad log you've already got.


Well that errors gone now I have the following, but I can't find the dailymail_jazz.html inthe distribution anywhere...

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_viewdailymail '/' ''
couldn't stat "/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.html": no such file or directory
while executing
"file size "$htmlfilename""
(procedure "::action_viewdailymail" line 15)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## atari_addict

Gavin said:


> I can't find the dailymail_jazz.html inthe distribution anywhere...


That file is created, and subsequently recreated, when dailymail creates an internal (viewable on the TiVo) email. It's what is served up when you pick the "View most recent..." option from the "Manage Daily Status..." menu.

Make sure that you have picked the right options to have this file created in dailymail's config, sections 3.1.5 and 3.1.6


----------



## Pete77

Well I had a go at installing Daily Mail but after FTP'ng across the main directories and files and restarting TivoWeb to get the Daily Mail menu item (it does appear) I can see I'm going to need to sleep on it to work out all the instructions in the Word document that Tivo Onion never seems to have had the time to complete.

The instructions start off extremely detailed but then seem to peter out, completely omitting matters such as setting up an Image Server in the web space your ISP has allocated you. I knew this hack was not going to be a straightforward one........


----------



## TCM2007

Most of the instructions are in the config file as comments, if memory serves.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> Most of the instructions are in the config file as comments, if memory serves.


What about the image files server on my ISP's free webspace area. The instructions for that seem to be missing completely in the Word doc covering the setup.


----------



## atari_addict

Pete77 said:


> What about the image files server on my ISP's free webspace area. The instructions for that seem to be missing completely in the Word doc covering the setup.


Put the unencoded version of the graphics into a folder on your webspace, eg tivo_images

Then

(Section 2.1.4 in dailymail.cfg)

set dmailGraphicsURL "http://yourisp.com/your_home_page/tivo_images"

HTH.


----------



## Nebulous

If your problem is how to physically upload files to you web space then most ISP's will provide online help about how to do this.

For example if you were [email protected], then your webspace would be at:

http://www.joe.blogg.btinternet.co.uk

Once you've figured that out and uploaded your images, you can quickly test it outside of tivo by entering the full web address to one of your tivo image files:

http://www.joe.blogg.btinternet.co.uk/Tivo/message.gif

Once you know the path is correct, you can safely add it to the dailymail config file  :up:


----------



## Pete77

Nebulous said:


> If your problem is how to physically upload files to you web space then most ISP's will provide online help about how to do this.
> 
> For example if you were [email protected], then your webspace would be at:
> 
> http://www.joe.blogg.btinternet.co.uk
> 
> Once you've figured that out and uploaded your images, you can quickly test it outside of tivo by entering the full web address to one of your tivo image files:
> 
> http://www.joe.blogg.btinternet.co.uk/Tivo/message.gif
> 
> Once you know the path is correct, you can safely add it to the dailymail config file  :up:


Following a reply to my online tech support ticket the problems turns out to be that my free 50MB of PAYG dialup webspace with Plusnet only lets you log in and upload images when you are connected via their dialup connection and not via a rival broadband ISP like NewNet who I currently use. So I can get the images up there so long as I connect via 0845 dialup.

I imagine that you must be able to connect to the images to download them in the reverse direction from anywhere on the web or there wouldn't be much point in having the web space to begin with. But does DailyMail only need to read the images from the web space or does it need to modify them too, which would obviously requre logging in.


----------



## TCM2007

Dailymail doesn't touch them - the e-mail it sens out has links to them, so it's your e-mail client when you read the message which retreives them. 

No, they do not get modified in any way.


----------



## atari_addict

Pete77 said:


> I can get the images up there so long as I connect via 0845 dialup.


I've sent you a PM.


----------



## Gavin

atari_addict said:


> That file is created, and subsequently recreated, when dailymail creates an internal (viewable on the TiVo) email. It's what is served up when you pick the "View most recent..." option from the "Manage Daily Status..." menu.
> 
> Make sure that you have picked the right options to have this file created in dailymail's config, sections 3.1.5 and 3.1.6


Both set to true. Any more suggestions?


----------



## atari_addict

Gavin said:


> Both set to true. Any more suggestions?


It should "just work" (tm) 

Worth creating a short test file of the same name?


----------



## Pete77

Thanks to help from another forum member with giving access to his webspace images location I have now just managed to receive my first Daily Mail from my Tivo, which is much more impressive and beautifully laid out than I had thought it would be. Obviously active notification of Conflicts and Rejected Recordings is the most useful feature but all the other stuff is pretty interesting too.

Now to get Cron installed and working to both run Daily Mail and the daily Tracker updating.


----------



## big_kitch

This daily mail hack sure is complicated. I have followed Tivo-Onion's instructions in the zip file, as well as trying to set up cron from the planetbuilders site (that I cannot link to as I have not made 5 posts...) but am having a few problems:

1. I can send myself a daily mail from within TivoWeb but the one scheduled in crontab does not appear (although it is shown as being schedule and cron as running in the manually generated mail).

2. The manually generated mails have no content in the To Do and Now Showing sections, despite these containing entries on the Tivo. The other sections seem to have been populated okay.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## Setekh

big_kitch said:


> 1. I can send myself a daily mail from within TivoWeb but the one scheduled in crontab does not appear (although it is shown as being schedule and cron as running in the manually generated mail).
> 
> 2. The manually generated mails have no content in the To Do and Now Showing sections, despite these containing entries on the Tivo. The other sections seem to have been populated okay.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction?


Does your entry in /var/hack/etc/crontab look something like:
08 08 * * * /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz > /dev/null 2>&1​Have you made sure that dailymail_jazz and dailymail_jazz.tcl are executable with:
chmod 755 dailymail_jazz dailymail_jazz.tcl​If the files aren't executable they won't be run by cron, but I think that they can still be called by other TCL code, e.g. the manually generated email from TivoWeb.

I'm not sure about the missing sections, unless it's a memory issue, but the dailymail_jazz wraper script is supposed to fix that.


----------



## gerti

Depending on the history of your system there may be several crond programs. The crond I use (/busybox/crond) expects the crontab to be at /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root.


----------



## PhilG

Why not change the crontab entry to be

08 08 * * * /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz > /var/log/whathappened.log 2>&1

Then if it DOES fire but fail, you can see why in the log file through TW. If the log file is not there, CRON didn't fire


----------



## PhilG

If any budding script writers are out there, I'd like to ask for an enhancement to DailyMail Jazz v1.01

As has been mentioned in a number of other posts, SMART doesn't always indicate severe errors on a failing drive until it's too late. What it does do rather well though is track degrading situations over time.

What I would like DailyMail to do is this:

1. Make an internal note of the values returned by SMART for each of the attributes measured (a typical SMART output looks like this:

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME FLAG VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate 0x000f 100 100 051 Old_age - 0
3 Spin_Up_Time 0x0007 100 100 025 Old_age - 5760
4 Start_Stop_Count 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age - 29
5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct 0x0033 253 253 010 Old_age - 0
7 Seek_Error_Rate 0x000f 253 253 051 Old_age - 0
8 Seek_Time_Performance 0x0025 253 253 015 Old_age - 0
9 Power_On_Hours 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age - 1910
10 Spin_Retry_Count 0x0033 253 253 051 Old_age - 0
11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0012 253 002 000 Old_age - 0
12 Power_Cycle_Count 0x0032 100 100 000 Old_age - 28
187 Unknown_Attribute 0x0032 253 253 000 Old_age - 0
190 Unknown_Attribute 0x0022 139 130 000 Old_age - 33
194 Temperature_Celsius 0x0022 139 130 000 Old_age - 33
195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered 0x001a 100 100 000 Old_age - 33207139
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032 253 253 000 Old_age - 0
197 Current_Pending_Sector 0x0012 253 253 000 Old_age - 0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable 0x0030 253 253 000 Old_age - 0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count 0x003e 200 200 000 Old_age - 10
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate 0x000a 100 100 000 Old_age - 0
201 Unknown_Attribute 0x000a 100 100 000 Old_age - 0

2. Then, each time the mail is sent, place an alert in the messgae for ANY attribute whose value has INCREASED since the last run

3. There would also have to be some config settings to define attributes of NO interest (like "Temperature_Celsius " perhaps or in the case of Samsung drives, "Hardware_ECC_Recovered " which always seems to be increasing)

Anyone up to the challenge?? (I know I'm not )


----------



## ColinYounger

Phil - I've been investigating scripting recently, and am gradually getting up to speed. I've been doing my own mod to try to display differences between Digiguide and the TiVo guide date (e.g .like the Digiguide module, but output on the DailyMail message).

If I can get myself over a few hurdles, learn a bit more and come into some spare time, I might have a look. That's not a committal, is it? 

Seriously - if no-one else jumps in, I'll have a stab. But time to look at it will be the problem for me.


----------



## PhilG

I'm sort of hopeful the original author will stick his/her head over the parapet......, but thanks for the offer (and no, that doesn't count as a committal!)


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> Phil - I've been investigating scripting recently, and am gradually getting up to speed. I've been doing my own mod to try to display differences between Digiguide and the TiVo guide date (e.g .like the Digiguide module, but output on the DailyMail message).
> 
> If I can get myself over a few hurdles, learn a bit more and come into some spare time, I might have a look. That's not a committal, is it?


Colin,

I agree that getting the Digiguide comparison data output into DailyMail would be good but only if we could eliminate the false positives produced in the Digiguide module at present. Unfortunately at the moment my Digiguide module seems to be out by an hour on quite a few of its attempts to match with the Digiguide program data giving me a mismatch listing when nothing is actually wrong with the Tivo or the Tribune data. Does this not happen when you run the Digiguide comparison module?

Looking further at other useful modules that someone like you keen to try out your TCL skills could develop the one that springs to mind is a module to fully back up all Thumbs data on the Tivo.

At the present time Tivoweb only has a Backup module (see www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?threadid=98723") that backs up Season Passes, Wishlists and Logo Assignments but it does not back up all the historic thumbs data for several thousand series that many of us have accumulated (for over 4,000 series in my case over 5 years) and that can currently be viewed and edited, but not backed up, using Ljay's thumbs editing module that can be found under User Interface/Preferences/Explicity Thumbed + Implied by Recordings in Tivoweb (assuming that you have Ljay's enhanced Tivoweb user interface module installed in the first place).

Although I usually have a fairly recentish backup of both my SP's and my /hack directory to hand I really hate knowing that if my hard drive fails I will lose all those several thousand series of Thumbs data that lead to some pretty useful Suggestions. So if you can come up with an extension of Ljay's explicitly thumbed editing module to also backup and of course restore those Thumbs I'm sure that Thumbs and Suggestions lovers such as myself would be forever in your debt. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## ColinYounger

Pete - I'm not opening myself up to be the latest script kiddie! I just don't have the spare time to do it. Well, not without wife and children complaining.

As for the Digiguide stuff - off to the other thread with you.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> As for the Digiguide stuff - off to the other thread with you.


Colin,

You were the one who first made the mention of Digiguide in this thread.  

I have posted on the time mismatch issues in the Digiguide thread itself but have not had any response so far. Yet if I can't eliminate these then the whole Digiguide comparison module is worse than useless.


----------



## dmark1867

I have a dsr704 with 6.2a and I'm using TivoWebPlus v2.0.0-070410
and using it with Dailymail v1.01

Everything is working fine, expect one small thing.

When I click on the link:
Edit daily status e-mail configuration file?

It trys to go to:
http://192.168.1.102:8502/editor?filetobeedited=/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail.cfg

I have tried modifying managedailymail.itcl but I'm not sure what I am doing.
I know I need to edit this line:
puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/editor?filetobeedited=$defaultbasefileloc/dailymail.cfg" "Edit daily status e-mail configuration file? (requires hackman)"]]]

and this needs modified:
/editor?

but I'm not sure what to replace that with?

I tried replacing it with:
triage/hackman_editor?hm::

But still won't work, any idea's???


----------



## thepicman

dave7101 said:


> ill install tonight and see how far i can get, i've run into the util.itcl issue before and its a path issue, it looks for it in the /Tivowebplus dir, rather than in the /tivowebplus/modules dir...
> 
> quick fix check is drag the util.itcl from /modules to the root of the tivowebplus dir and retry..


On TWP v2, util.itcl and index.itcl are located in the ./libs directory. You just need to change 2 lines dailymail_jazz.tcl to reflect the new location. One of the changes is that its looking for index.itcl in $tivowebmodulesdir. you just need to shorten it to $tivowebdir/libs/index.itcl

-TPM


----------



## rbreding

cmylxgo said:


> Your .tcl file was alot smaller for some reason...anyways IT WORKED! for the most part. Below are the errors that ryan94z was talking about. The part that I am concerned about is the conflicts and that part works.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Error When Generating Rejected Recording List - See Log - can't read "init_logoindex_complete": no such variable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Error When Generating Status List - See Log - can't read "LSCS": no such variable
> 
> Hope this info helps...and thanks again to ryan94z.


Have we made any strides in fixing the LSCS problem in 6.3 ?


----------



## Pete77

My Daily Mail email today shows all three showings of Never Mind The Full Stops on BBC Four on Friday Night/Saturday morning as being due to record in my To Do list. These are at 10.50pm 1.15am and 3.45am from Friday 20th to Saturday 21st April. But the 1.15am and 3.45am showings simply repeat the 10.50pm program. I have a BBC Four Season Pass for Never Mind The Full Stops set to Keep Until Space Needed.

However checking Tivoweb and my ToDo list in User Interface shows only the 10.50pm showing as being due to record as one would expect.

Can anyone explain why DailyMail seems to be making such a huge mess of this?

By the way are there any other enthusiasts for Never Mind The Full Stops out there?


----------



## ColinYounger

Could it be that your daily mail message was sent before your daily call?

I sometimes see items due to record which then get removed after the daily update - I just assume that the program data is a bit more accurate and caused TiVo to spot the duplicates.

For me, this happens a lot on Discovery and Paramount Comedy. Sending a 'new' daily mail message to check usually shows the same details that TiVo shows.


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> Could it be that your daily mail message was sent before your daily call?
> 
> I sometimes see items due to record which then get removed after the daily update - I just assume that the program data is a bit more accurate and caused TiVo to spot the duplicates.
> 
> For me, this happens a lot on Discovery and Paramount Comedy. Sending a 'new' daily mail message to check usually shows the same details that TiVo shows.


Yes DailyMail was generated at 7am but my last Daily Call was at 10.15am. I have regenerated DailyMail and it now only shows one edition of Never Mind The Full Stops as being due to record in ToDo on Friday night. But I might have cancelled them manually when looking at my Daily Mail this morning. Not quite sure now as I can't remember every Daily Mail related action I took.

By the way my new £10.99 (inc delivery) variable voltage power supply showed up this morning so I am now back in business with a normal Notebook PC instead of a Netgem tv web browser. Charges thee batteries fine and uses no more powers than its HP counterpart that annoyingly had the power tip break off and no one can repair cost effectively. However the power block of the cheapie variable voltage power supply does get very hot (even though it consumes no more electricity). I suppose I should gone for the official HP OEM model but that was going to be around £43 which seemed a ripoff for a Notebook PC that is so unreliable it is sure to finally kick the bucket when its replacement motherboard burns out some time during the next 12 months.  :down:


----------



## thepicman

rbreding said:


> Have we made any strides in fixing the LSCS problem in 6.3 ?


For the LSCS to work in 1.01 I put (around line 4577) Although I just noticed I am running 6.2-01-2-301.

if {$::version >= 4} {
RetryTransaction {
set config [db $::db open "/State/PhoneConfig"]
set LSCday [dbobj $config get LastSuccessCallDay]
set NSCday [dbobj $config get NextCallAttemptDays]
set LSC [dbobj $config get LastSuccessCallSecInDay]
set NSC [dbobj $config get NextCallAttemptSecInDay]
## Added next 2 lines 
set NSCS [dbobj $config get NextCallAttemptSecInDay]
set LSCS [dbobj $config get LastSuccessCallSecInDay]
set LSC [expr $LSC + ($LSCday * 86400)]
set NSC [expr $NSC + ($NSCday * 86400)]
set complexcallstuff true


----------



## ColinYounger

Stop teasing us with all this modern talk.


----------



## rbreding

thepicman said:


> For the LSCS to work in 1.01 I put (around line 4577) Although I just noticed I am running 6.2-01-2-301.
> 
> if {$::version >= 4} {
> RetryTransaction {
> set config [db $::db open "/State/PhoneConfig"]
> set LSCday [dbobj $config get LastSuccessCallDay]
> set NSCday [dbobj $config get NextCallAttemptDays]
> set LSC [dbobj $config get LastSuccessCallSecInDay]
> set NSC [dbobj $config get NextCallAttemptSecInDay]
> ## Added next 2 lines
> set NSCS [dbobj $config get NextCallAttemptSecInDay]
> set LSCS [dbobj $config get LastSuccessCallSecInDay]
> set LSC [expr $LSC + ($LSCday * 86400)]
> set NSC [expr $NSC + ($NSCday * 86400)]
> set complexcallstuff true


Thanks TPM,

That seemed to do the job, I had to set the manualtzoffset to make the times match up due to the TZOFFSET problem.

However I am seeing one problem in the report:



Code:


	Last successful call: Thursday, April 07, 1988 at 02:44AM
	Next scheduled call: Wednesday, March 14, 1962 at 07:25AM
	Guide data exists through: Sunday, May 06 2007

My LSC and NSC both show odd dates/times which do not correspond to the date (obviously) and time shown in the TiVo GUI or TWP2.0. Just curious as to if yours shows correctly or is oddball like mine. (of note I am using the modded fakecall that is compatible with 6.3....I did notice that yours is 6.2)

Thanks


----------



## ColinYounger

Errr... you do realise you're in the UK section, don't you? We don't have anything as "advanced " as you, and talk of Series 2 machines is just making us jealous.


----------



## rbreding

I know exactly where I am at. But us Yanks don't have our own DailyMail US thread to post to. Besides, think of it this way. By us Yanks solving the problems with DailyMail on the more "advanced" tivo boxes we can eliminate the headaches you might have when the feudal age is over.


----------



## thepicman

ColinYounger said:


> Errr... you do realise you're in the UK section, don't you? We don't have anything as "advanced " as you, and talk of Series 2 machines is just making us jealous.


I've been running DM and DMJ since the initial version on my S1 SA, I just happen to have a S2 DTivo as well. Yes I know where I am posting, I have been posting in this UK thread since 2005. The module does have a 'yankspeak" variable doesn't it?

cheers!

-TPM


----------



## thepicman

rbreding said:


> Thanks TPM,
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 	Last successful call: Thursday, April 07, 1988 at 02:44AM
> 	Next scheduled call: Wednesday, March 14, 1962 at 07:25AM
> 	Guide data exists through: Sunday, May 06 2007


I am not sure, what year is it anyway? 



Code:


The following daily call information is available:

    * Last successful call: Sunday, October 31, 1971 at 01:04AM
    * Next scheduled call: Saturday, February 04, 1989 at 06:51PM
    * Guide data exists through: Sunday, May 06 2007

If i remember correctly, I asked TivoOnion about a similar problem a great while back, I don't think he ever replied. I'll have to search. Yep, It looks like that info has never conformed to reality, at least on my S2

My S1 running TWP1.3.1 is correct



Code:


he following daily call information is available:

    * Last successful call: Mon, 23 Apr at 06:09
    * Next scheduled call: Tue, 24 Apr at 09:36
    * Guide data exists through: Sat, 05 May 2007

-TPM


----------



## bdeweese

After a few days of reading through these posts, applying patches, script revisions, etc. I have dailymail running great on my HR10-250 with 6.3d, with the following exception - this is the error from the log of the only error remaining (with the exception of the times not showing correctly in my daily call status). The error in the daily email it self is:

Error When Generating Rejected Recording List - See Log - invalid command name "loadModule"

The error as reported in the log is:

invalid command name "loadModule" while executing"loadModule search" (procedure "get_programshowings" line 3) invoked from within"get_programshowings $tofind_fsid 1" (procedure "alt_showing_hist" line 4) invoked from within"alt_showing_hist $id $id2" invoked from within"if {$rectime > $mintime && $rectime < $maxtime} { if {$::debuglvl>2} { puts "## new program "} RetryTransaction { set rec [db $::db openid $..." ("uplevel" body line 5) invoked from within"uplevel $body" invoked from within"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" { set recdate [split $name ":"] regsub {^(-?)0+([1-9])} [lindex $recdate 1] {\1\2} rectime	..." (procedure "recordhistory" line 21) invoked from within"recordhistory "

Any ideas? Also, has anyone sorted out the reason for the incorrect daily call status dates on the series 2?

Thanks! Bob


----------



## rbreding

bdeweese said:


> After a few days of reading through these posts, applying patches, script revisions, etc. I have dailymail running great on my HR10-250 with 6.3d, with the following exception - this is the error from the log of the only error remaining (with the exception of the times not showing correctly in my daily call status). The error in the daily email it self is:
> 
> Error When Generating Rejected Recording List - See Log - invalid command name "loadModule"
> 
> The error as reported in the log is:
> 
> invalid command name "loadModule" while executing"loadModule search" (procedure "get_programshowings" line 3) invoked from within"get_programshowings $tofind_fsid 1" (procedure "alt_showing_hist" line 4) invoked from within"alt_showing_hist $id $id2" invoked from within"if {$rectime > $mintime && $rectime < $maxtime} { if {$::debuglvl>2} { puts "## new program "} RetryTransaction { set rec [db $::db openid $..." ("uplevel" body line 5) invoked from within"uplevel $body" invoked from within"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" { set recdate [split $name ":"] regsub {^(-?)0+([1-9])} [lindex $recdate 1] {\1\2} rectime	..." (procedure "recordhistory" line 21) invoked from within"recordhistory "
> 
> Any ideas? Also, has anyone sorted out the reason for the incorrect daily call status dates on the series 2?
> 
> Thanks! Bob


You didn't mention what version of TWP your using....since this is where the MODULE loads from.


----------



## DanT

Here's a diff of the changes I made to fix the Last Call times: (Your line numbers may not match up to mine.)


Code:


4595,4598c4595,4598
<                       set LSC [dbobj $config get LastSuccessCallSecInDay]
<                       set NSC [dbobj $config get NextCallAttemptSecInDay]
<                       set LSC [expr $LSC + ($LSCday * 86400)]
<                       set NSC [expr $NSC + ($NSCday * 86400)]
---
>                       set LSC[b][COLOR=Red]S[/COLOR][/b] [dbobj $config get LastSuccessCallSecInDay]
>                       set NSC[b][COLOR=Red]S[/COLOR][/b] [dbobj $config get NextCallAttemptSecInDay]
>                       set LSC [expr $LSC[b][COLOR=Red]S[/COLOR][/b] + ($LSCday * 86400)]
>                       set NSC [expr $NSC[b][COLOR=Red]S[/COLOR][/b] + ($NSCday * 86400)]

This also fixed the "LSCS not found" error (in a better way, IMHO).


----------



## bdeweese

rbreding said:


> You didn't mention what version of TWP your using....since this is where the MODULE loads from.


Sorry bout that! I am running TWP 2.0.

Also, Dan T. - re:

"Here's a diff of the changes I made to fix the Last Call times: (Your line numbers may not match up to mine.)

Code:

4595,4598c4595,4598
< set LSC [dbobj $config get LastSuccessCallSecInDay]
< set NSC [dbobj $config get NextCallAttemptSecInDay]
< set LSC [expr $LSC + ($LSCday * 86400)]
< set NSC [expr $NSC + ($NSCday * 86400)]
---
> set LSCS [dbobj $config get LastSuccessCallSecInDay]
> set NSCS [dbobj $config get NextCallAttemptSecInDay]
> set LSC [expr $LSCS + ($LSCday * 86400)]
> set NSC [expr $NSCS + ($NSCday * 86400)]

This also fixed the "LSCS not found" error (in a better way, IMHO)."

I made those changes - don't get the LSCS error, but my call times are still way off. Were there any other changes you had to make?

Thanks! Bob


----------



## rbreding

Can't help you with the v2.0. I use 1.2.1 to "make nice" with dailymail. That doesn't mean that 1.2.1 is being used as my web interface, just the "module" part.


----------



## DanT

bdeweese said:


> Also, Dan T. - re:
> 
> "Here's a diff of the changes I made to fix the Last Call times: (Your line numbers may not match up to mine.)"
> 
> I made those changes - don't get the LSCS error, but my call times are still way off. Were there any other changes you had to make?


I made some other changes that were provided by others earlier in this thread. I also set the manualtzoffset (to -21600 for me in the Central Time Zone) in my dailymail.cfg file.

I'm attaching my dailymail_jazz.tcl file so you can compare it to your own.


----------



## bdeweese

Ahhh - ok - so you have 2 installations of TWP - and point dailymail to 1.2.1. and perhaps use a more recent version as the web interface? I hadn't considered that - but that would seem like an ok option in the absence of a fix for dailymail and 2.0.

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## rbreding

bdeweese said:


> Ahhh - ok - so you have 2 installations of TWP - and point dailymail to 1.2.1. and perhaps use a more recent version as the web interface? I hadn't considered that - but that would seem like an ok option in the absence of a fix for dailymail and 2.0.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Bob


You got it....no need to beat the horse...just point dailymail at 1.2.1 and use 2.0 as your web interface. Everything works then.


----------



## Verne

I'm sure this has probably been posted before but do other people get conflicts for things that are no longer in the programme guide? For instance, it says that it cannot record Have I Got News For You tonight at 21:00 on BBC1. However, it is not being shown because the BBC are showing England v Brazil instead.

I guess it gets it from the recording history. Would there be some way to check if it is still in the programme guide and ignore it if it isn't?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I don't know if anybody has posted this information or not and I don't have time to search for it, but I do know that people were having trouble running dailymail with the new TivoWebPlus 2.0.0.

The solution is simple...keep the old TivoWeb 1.9.4 on your machine and set the dailymail .cfg entries to point to ./tivoweb-tcl.

Works like a charm.


----------



## Verne

Here is the latest version if anyone needs it. v1.01 (02 May 2006)

http://homepages.nildram.co.uk/~laugjr/Dailymail_Jazz_Install_v1_01_02May06.zip


----------



## Cainam

Official page at deepinthejungle appears back now...


----------



## Pete77

Cainam said:


> Official page at deepinthejungle appears back now...


Now with a revised photo of A spring onion instead of The Tivo Onion.


----------



## bhedge

I've just upgraded to OS X 10.5 and in the new version of Apple Mail some of the graphics in the daily mails are displaying massively expanded, has anyone else got this problem or know of a possible solution?

Regards
Steve


----------



## atari_addict

bhedge said:


> I've just upgraded to OS X 10.5 and in the new version of Apple Mail some of the graphics in the daily mails are displaying massively expanded?


Seems OK here?

Do you get the same problem if you look at the daily mail in Safari? I think that the same framework is used to display html in both Safari and Mail.


----------



## bhedge

Do you have the graphics embedded in the email or remotely?

They don't display at all in Safari but that is an unrelated issue.


----------



## atari_addict

bhedge said:


> Do you have the graphics embedded in the email or remotely?


Referenced externally.


----------



## NicB

bhedge said:


> I've just upgraded to OS X 10.5 and in the new version of Apple Mail some of the graphics in the daily mails are displaying massively expanded, has anyone else got this problem or know of a possible solution?
> 
> Regards
> Steve


Same here. Using embedded images. (These show as missing when viewed in Safari.)

Viewing same message in Tiger and they render correctly. Also in Outlook 2007.


----------



## Pete77

NicB said:


> Same here. Using embedded images. (These show as missing when viewed in Safari.)
> 
> Viewing same message in Tiger and they render correctly. Also in Outlook 2007.


It seems clear the new software is defective then and this is a bug in Apple's software.

I would register the appropriate complaint with Apple if I was you.


----------



## NicB

So I have done some investigating of the behaviours under Leopard.

Using the original images embedded and most of the images are incorrectly rendered in Leopard mail.

Using a set of replacement images embedded had the same results.

However, when I reference the images, both the replacement and the original images they are correctly rendered.

So, a bug in Leopard mail with Base64 encoded images, possibly; I'd like to test with re-encoded images. However, the workaround which works for me is to reference the images.

-Nic


----------



## coops

I have finally got round to installing Dailymail Jazz and all seems ok.......except, when I try to run the edit configuration file option I get

*Editing /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author*

F*ile does not exist...*

And then a *cancel* button.

I have checked and rc.sysinit.author does exist. If I view the file it contains the following line

_#!/bin/bash
/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb_ After the bash there is a character which seems to be a CR. Is this path wrong? 

Everything else seems ok. I can view last mail etc.


----------



## PortlandPaw

It looks as though you have a .author file that has been edited with a DOS (not UNIX) text editor. You're fortunate your TiVo starts at all!

Use hackman (see sig), TextPad or a similar text editor to save the file in UNIX format without carriage returns at the ends of the line.


----------



## coops

In TextPad the path is also on 2 lines. Is this correct or should it be on one line?


----------



## PortlandPaw

I'm a little confused...

If this is the entirety of your .author file, then two lines is fine

"#!/bin/bash" tells the processor what language the file uses.

"/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb" is the startup command to launch tivoweb.

The file may include other startup commands to get the TiVo going.


----------



## coops

Ok thanks for that. My question is then do you have any idea why Dailymail config says it can not find the file?


----------



## coops

Can anyone help? I can not access Dailymail config, it comes back with

*Editing /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author*

File does not exist...

So near yet so far. If I look at the other options they all look ok. Even if I look at the last mail sent.


----------



## ColinYounger

coops said:


> I have finally got round to installing Dailymail Jazz and all seems ok.......except, when I try to run the edit configuration file option


Where are you selecting this option from? My DailyMail module only offers these options:

*Manage daily status e-mail - v1.0*
Send a standard daily e-mail?
Send a customised daily e-mail?
View most recent generated daily status e-mail?
View daily status e-mail generation log?
Back to main menu?


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

ColinYounger said:


> Where are you selecting this option from? My DailyMail module only offers these options:
> 
> *Manage daily status e-mail - v1.0*
> Send a standard daily e-mail?
> Send a customised daily e-mail?
> View most recent generated daily status e-mail?
> View daily status e-mail generation log?
> Back to main menu?


Mine offers these:-

Manage daily status e-mail - v1.0
Send a standard daily e-mail?
Send a customised daily e-mail?
View most recent generated daily status e-mail?
View daily status e-mail generation log?
Edit daily status e-mail configuration file? (requires hackman)
Back to main menu?


----------



## coops

Prof. Yaffle said:


> Mine offers these:-
> 
> Manage daily status e-mail - v1.0
> Send a standard daily e-mail?
> Send a customised daily e-mail?
> View most recent generated daily status e-mail?
> View daily status e-mail generation log?
> Edit daily status e-mail configuration file? (requires hackman)
> Back to main menu?


its the *Edit daily status e-mail configuration file? (requires hackman)* option. I have installed Hackman. Hackman does not show dailymail. Should it?

If I choose the "View most recent........." I see a copy of the mail minus icons.


----------



## coops

More info


The URL at the top of my browser is

"http://**.**.**.**/editor?filetobeedited=/var/hack/dailymail/dailymail.cfg"


This file also exists


----------



## coops

So - can no one help?


----------



## lcsneil

OK time to bite the bullet and upgrade from 0.38 beta!

Where do I find the latest version? http://deepinthejungle.servehttp.com/TiVo/DailyMail_Module.htm links back to www.deepinthejungle.com for the download and that doesn't resolve.......

Think some of your URLs might be faulty T-O!

(OK found it at http://deepinthejungle.servehttp.com/Tivo/downloads/Dailymail Jazz Install v1.0 01May06.zip)

The referer link on the page was putting a comma in between jungle & servehttp


----------



## Mark Ward

Doeas anyone have an idea how I could modify the dailymail_jazz.tcl to make it include the HDD temperature as well as the system temperature?

I've looked at the code and tried a few things but I just succeed in breaking the report at the point I start interfering.

The info is avaialble from smartctl via 


Code:


./smartctl -A /dev/hda

 and/or 


Code:


./smartctl -A /dev/hdb




Code:


ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE     WHEN_FAILED RAW 
194 [b]Temperature_Celsius[/b]     0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age      -       [b]40[/b]

Anyone know how to do it?

Thanks,

Mark.


----------



## Ian_m

Mark Ward said:


> Doeas anyone have an idea how I could modify the dailymail_jazz.tcl to make it include the HDD temperature as well as the system temperature?
> 
> I've looked at the code and tried a few things but I just succeed in breaking the report at the point I start interfering.





Code:


smartctl -A /dev/hda | grep "Temperature"

 ?


----------



## Mark Ward

Ian_m said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> smartctl -A /dev/hda | grep "Temperature"
> 
> ?


That's a start, thanks. I've dug out a book on TCL programming but whatever I try I've not got it yet.

Ive noted that the output of that line is typically 78 characters so by trimming the first 75 I should have my temp variable, but how to get from the output of a line command to a string variable within dailymail_jazz isn't immediately apparent to me.

I'll keep trying though,

Thanks,

Mark.


----------



## Vocoder

I'm a long-time DMJ user with a S2 DTivo. I recently reinstalled TWP and DMJ after both stopped working a few months ago. (probably a power outage that wiped something in /var/hack/.) 

DMJ runs from cron and the bash prompt, but the date header and the data (status/ToDo/NPL etc) are "stuck" at the date and time of the installation. 

I've never seen this before and don't know how to begin to resolve it. Any ideas or suggestions are welcomed. 

Cheers!


----------



## ColinYounger

Vocoder said:


> the date header and the data (status/ToDo/NPL etc) are "stuck" at the date and time of the installation.


Can you clarify what you mean here? That description doesn't give me (at least) a picture of your problem.


----------



## Vocoder

ColinYounger said:


> Can you clarify what you mean here? That description doesn't give me (at least) a picture of your problem.


Sure. 

I installed DMJ on Friday, the 22nd. It's running from cron (daily, 8:05AM) and manually without errors.

However, the email appears to be from Friday the 22nd regardless of when DMJ runs.

It's as if the data that Dailymail is 'looking at' isn't being refreshed prior to sending the email.

For example: In today's email at 8:05AM the ToDo list for the next 72 hours showed Friday Saturday and Sunday (8/22-24/2008), and the status message said: "Here is the status of your TiVo as of Friday, August 22 05:34:32PM:"

This is *not* a time zone issue - every email since I installed and ran DMJ for the first time (at 5:34PM on Friday) has shown 5:34PM on Friday


----------



## Vocoder

I had some downtime in the office today and managed to get things working. I'm eager to see what happens tomorrow with the cron job.


----------



## ColinYounger

If you're still getting problems, put the debug level up to max (in the .cfg file) and see what the log says.


----------



## Vocoder

Here's what happened - 

I installed everything in /enhancements and ran the var-symlink script to get links in /var/hack/. The problem was - /enhancements is read-only and dailymail wasn't able to write the .html file. 

Solution: create a directory in /var/hack/ and have DMJ put the .html there. Works like a charm now.


----------



## cleudo

Can dailymail be set up to tell you what's about to be deleted (in a full TiVo) as well as the current Expiry information? 

(apologies if already asked - this is a BIIG thread.)


----------



## gerti

All the sudden DailyMail is no longer reporting conflicts, meaning the conflicts section says "None" even though there are conflicts. Anyone seen this or have a solution?

Thanks!


----------



## dgilbert

gerti said:


> All the sudden DailyMail is no longer reporting conflicts, meaning the conflicts section says "None" even though there are conflicts. Anyone seen this or have a solution?
> 
> Thanks!


I've noticed the same thing.


----------



## gerti

Best I can tell (don't know much about the TiVo internals nor am I a TCL programmer) "set id [dbobj $program get TmsId]" returns "" for some shows. That causes alt_showing_conf to find an incorrect alternative for the show. I added this line to the beginning of (untested):

if {$id == "alt_showing_conf"} {return "" }


----------



## PhilG

gerti said:


> All the sudden DailyMail is no longer reporting conflicts, meaning the conflicts section says "None" even though there are conflicts. Anyone seen this or have a solution?
> 
> Thanks!


Which version of DailyMail?

I saw some conflicts a couple of days ago......

Phil G


----------



## Stradlingp

gerti said:


> Anyone seen this or have a solution?


Mine is working fine, as far as I can tell. I've had conflicts reported every day this week.


----------



## AMc

I'm still getting conflict reports but I think my version of Dailymail_jazz is pretty ancient.

"jazzed dailymail v0.30 (24/02/2004)"!


----------



## PhilG

Well, mine is jazzed dailymail v1.01 (02 May 2006) 

I don't get conflicts THAT often, but I did see some a few days ago (as I mentioned above) - when did you start to suspect a problem??

Phil G


----------



## dgilbert

I believe the conflicts problem started around the same time as season pass problems due to the change of show ids. I'm running 6.2a on 3 units and none have reported a single conflict for a month or more. 

Dailymail is v1.0. I guess I should consider upgrading to the latest version.


----------



## PhilG

PhilG said:


> Well, mine is jazzed dailymail v1.01 (02 May 2006)
> 
> I don't get conflicts THAT often, but I did see some a few days ago (as I mentioned above) - when did you start to suspect a problem??
> 
> Phil G


OK, since I posted this there have been NO conflicts reported, so I'm beginnning to think that this IS broken 

Anyone out there fancy trying to fix it??

Phil G


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Mine's version 1.0 (29th September 2005) and I'm still getting plenty of conflicts listed. 7 today.


----------



## PhilG

Prof. Yaffle said:


> Mine's version 1.0 (29th September 2005) and I'm still getting plenty of conflicts listed. 7 today.


Hmm - I find it hard to believe that V1.0 and V1.01 are THAT different

I'll be a little more patient then


----------



## ColinYounger

I've 1.01 and got some conflicts listed yesterday. So - consider yourself lucky.


----------



## PhilG

ColinYounger said:


> I've 1.01 and got some conflicts listed yesterday. So - consider yourself lucky.


AHA!

A conflict was flagged yesterday, so things do seem to be working as before


----------



## alextegg

Yup, mine drifted away for a while and have now returned. Looks likely that something was awry in the data that was causing them to be missed, and it's now fixed. Well, for me anyway


----------



## gerti

dgilbert said:


> I believe the conflicts problem started around the same time as season pass problems due to the change of show ids. I'm running 6.2a on 3 units and none have reported a single conflict for a month or more.


I believe that is the root of the problem, which means it would affect mainly US-DTiVo users. For the record conflicts do not work on either of my 6.2a DTiVos, dailymail 1.0.

I see conflicts listed in the "Rejected Recordings" section, but the "Conflicts" section is always empty.


----------



## dgilbert

Now that the 6.2a hacked dtivos can no longer handle ID changes and what with the other related problems such as the dailymail conflicts no longer working - I'm seriously considering restoring my hacked units back to the standard code. One of my 3 units died a month ago and rather than replace the hard drive (again) I decided to bite the bullet and switch to the DirecTV HDDVR - it works, although not as well as a Tivo. So the only hacked feature I really still use is MVR - which now only works between two of my three units. Most of the others hacks I like are now part of the standard code (auto-padding, remote programming, etc.). I can't wait until DirecTV starts offering the HD Tivos some time next year!!!


----------



## alextegg

Hmm,

After a long period of not getting any conflicts reported in my dailymail even though there were some, and then it all coming back to working again my dailymail_jazz has now dies again 

It now doesn't send anything at all.

If I telnet onto my TiVo and cd /var/hack/dailymail 
and then ./dailymail_jazz.tcl &

Which is about the limit of my linux knowledge 

Then I get :

No such file or directory 

I can view the last generated email in tivoweb fine, so it looks like it is generating it but failing to send it. Any ideas?

TIA

Alex


----------



## PhilG

alextegg said:


> Hmm,
> 
> After a long period of not getting any conflicts reported in my dailymail even though there were some, and then it all coming back to working again my dailymail_jazz has now dies again
> 
> It now doesn't send anything at all.
> 
> If I telnet onto my TiVo and cd /var/hack/dailymail
> and then ./dailymail_jazz.tcl &
> 
> Which is about the limit of my linux knowledge
> 
> Then I get :
> 
> No such file or directory
> 
> I can view the last generated email in tivoweb fine, so it looks like it is generating it but failing to send it. Any ideas?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Alex


I had the same symptoms

So I bumped up the debug level (in the dailymail config file) to 2 and found that Demon have changed the IP address of their mail server

Because dailymail insists on having the IP address (and not the domain name) I was getting a bad message back from Demon

I changed the IP address to their new one and now all is working OK

Don't suppose you are using Demon internet??

If not, it is still worth changing the debug level - if the message is failing to go, that will tell you why

Phil G


----------



## alextegg

thanks for the suggestion, I checked that and m ISPs SMTP server has not changed 

I turned the debug level up to 2 first and then to 3.

All I get is:



Code:


------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v1.01 (02 May 2006) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>3<<
------started at 22:32:28 (debugging times specified in gmt)

22:32:28-compiled image name list: >>tivologo.jpg tivo-ok.jpg tivo-broken.jpg phone-ok.jpg phone-broken.jpg disk-ok.jpg disk-broken.jpg full-disk-ok.jpg full-disk-broken.jpg padding-ok.jpg padding-broken.jpg email-ok.jpg tv-ok.jpg tv-broken.jpg spaceguage-end.jpg spaceguage-low-green.jpg spaceguage-mid-amber.jpg spaceguage-high-red.jpg spaceguage-mid-empty.jpg spaceguage-end.jpg explicitthumbup1.gif explicitthumbup2.gif explicitthumbup3.gif explicitthumbdown1.gif explicitthumbdown2.gif explicitthumbdown3.gif impliedthumbup1.gif impliedthumbup2.gif impliedthumbup3.gif impliedthumbdown1.gif impliedthumbdown2.gif impliedthumbdown3.gif predictedthumbup1.gif predictedthumbup2.gif predictedthumbup3.gif predictedthumbdown1.gif predictedthumbdown2.gif predictedthumbdown3.gif unsetthumbs.gif endpadnorecord.gif thermometer.gif message.gif delete.gif updatethumbs.gif thumbboxblank.gif trackerblocker.gif spaceguage-other-grey.jpg suggestion.gif space-exclaim.gif startpadding.gif endpadding.gif space-added-back.gif delete-for-room.gif flashing-exclaim.gif new-episode.jpg season-pass.jpg spaceguage-info.jpg unblockme.gif blockme.gif<<
22:32:28-GLOBAL VARIABLE DEFINITION - COMPLETED
22:32:28-MEMORY FREEPAGES ADJUSTMENT - COMPLETED
22:32:28-commence fooling tivoweb modules
22:32:28-completed fooling tivoweb modules
22:32:28-completed other preperation
22:32:28-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
22:32:28-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
22:32:28-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
22:32:28-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
22:32:28-0 argument(s) found
22:32:28-argument handling complete
22:32:28-start optional message handling
22:32:28-no message file found
22:32:28-end optional message handling
22:32:29-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - START.
22:32:29-TiVo Model : >>0<<.
22:32:29-TiVo Manufacturer : >>Thompson/RCA<<.
22:32:29-TiVo Type : >>UK/PAL<<.
22:32:29-TiVo Software version : >>2.5.5-01-1-023<<.
22:32:29-TiVo : >>Series 1<<.
22:32:29- setuptz identified : >>7<<.
22:32:29- daylightsavings identified : >><<.
22:32:29-Cleaned Up TiVo Software version : >>2.5<<.
22:32:29-Just 1 tuner found - 'To Do' Endpad functionality set ON : >>1<<.
22:32:29-Is TiVo UKTiVo? : >>1<<.
22:32:29-Is TiVo Direct TiVo : >>0<<.
22:32:29-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - COMPLETED.
22:32:29-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - START
22:32:29-initial setuptz value identified >>7<<
22:32:29-initial daylightsavings value identified >><<
22:32:29-setuptz identified as blank
22:32:29-current setuptz value >>7<<
22:32:30-External TZ_GMT_OFFSET environment variable has not been set - No override occurred!
22:32:30-current setuptz value >>7<<
22:32:30-Daylightsavings : >><<.
22:32:30-default daylightsavings to 2
22:32:30-Timezone offset after additional change : >>7<<.
22:32:30-Daylightsavings after possible change: >>2<<.
22:32:30-System time part #1: >>Thu Dec 4 22:32:30 UTC 2008<<.
22:32:30-System time part #2: >>Thu Dec 4 22:32:30 2008<<.
22:32:30-System time part #3: >>1228429950<<.
22:32:30-System time part #4: >>1228429950<<.
22:32:30-System time part #5: >>0<<.
22:32:31-about to formally set tzoffset
22:32:31-STARTING GET_TZOFFSET MODULE
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #1
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - mfstz = >>7<<
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - dst = >>2<<
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - value was not overrided!
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #2b
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - tz = >>0<<
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #3
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #4
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - date = >>4 4 12 22 32<<
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - dom = >>4<<
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - dow = >>4<<
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - month = >>12<<
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - hour = >>22<<
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - min = >>32<<
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #5a
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - dlsval = >>0<<
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #6
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint 7
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #8
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #9
22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #11
22:32:31-tzoffset : >>return 0<<
22:32:31-COMPLETED GET_TZOFFSET MODULE
22:32:31-tzoffset value before finalization >>0<<
22:32:31-Identified time zone offset : >>0<<.
22:32:31-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - COMPLETED
22:32:31-INCLUDING TiVoWeb MODULES - START.
22:32:31-About to include util.itcl.
22:32:31-Util.itcl included - About to include index.itcl.

This doesn't tell me anything ?

Any ideas?


----------



## PhilG

alextegg said:


> thanks for the suggestion, I checked that and m ISPs SMTP server has not changed
> 
> I turned the debug level up to 2 first and then to 3.
> 
> All I get is:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v1.01 (02 May 2006) - starting
> ------the debug level is set at >>3<<
> ------started at 22:32:28 (debugging times specified in gmt)
> 
> 22:32:28-compiled image name list: >>tivologo.jpg tivo-ok.jpg tivo-broken.jpg phone-ok.jpg phone-broken.jpg disk-ok.jpg disk-broken.jpg full-disk-ok.jpg full-disk-broken.jpg padding-ok.jpg padding-broken.jpg email-ok.jpg tv-ok.jpg tv-broken.jpg spaceguage-end.jpg spaceguage-low-green.jpg spaceguage-mid-amber.jpg spaceguage-high-red.jpg spaceguage-mid-empty.jpg spaceguage-end.jpg explicitthumbup1.gif explicitthumbup2.gif explicitthumbup3.gif explicitthumbdown1.gif explicitthumbdown2.gif explicitthumbdown3.gif impliedthumbup1.gif impliedthumbup2.gif impliedthumbup3.gif impliedthumbdown1.gif impliedthumbdown2.gif impliedthumbdown3.gif predictedthumbup1.gif predictedthumbup2.gif predictedthumbup3.gif predictedthumbdown1.gif predictedthumbdown2.gif predictedthumbdown3.gif unsetthumbs.gif endpadnorecord.gif thermometer.gif message.gif delete.gif updatethumbs.gif thumbboxblank.gif trackerblocker.gif spaceguage-other-grey.jpg suggestion.gif space-exclaim.gif startpadding.gif endpadding.gif space-added-back.gif delete-for-room.gif flashing-exclaim.gif new-episode.jpg season-pass.jpg spaceguage-info.jpg unblockme.gif blockme.gif<<
> 22:32:28-GLOBAL VARIABLE DEFINITION - COMPLETED
> 22:32:28-MEMORY FREEPAGES ADJUSTMENT - COMPLETED
> 22:32:28-commence fooling tivoweb modules
> 22:32:28-completed fooling tivoweb modules
> 22:32:28-completed other preperation
> 22:32:28-argument 1 passed in ::: >><<
> 22:32:28-argument 2 passed in ::: >><<
> 22:32:28-argument 3 passed in ::: >><<
> 22:32:28-argument 4 passed in ::: >><<
> 22:32:28-0 argument(s) found
> 22:32:28-argument handling complete
> 22:32:28-start optional message handling
> 22:32:28-no message file found
> 22:32:28-end optional message handling
> 22:32:29-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - START.
> 22:32:29-TiVo Model : >>0<<.
> 22:32:29-TiVo Manufacturer : >>Thompson/RCA<<.
> 22:32:29-TiVo Type : >>UK/PAL<<.
> 22:32:29-TiVo Software version : >>2.5.5-01-1-023<<.
> 22:32:29-TiVo : >>Series 1<<.
> 22:32:29- setuptz identified : >>7<<.
> 22:32:29- daylightsavings identified : >><<.
> 22:32:29-Cleaned Up TiVo Software version : >>2.5<<.
> 22:32:29-Just 1 tuner found - 'To Do' Endpad functionality set ON : >>1<<.
> 22:32:29-Is TiVo UKTiVo? : >>1<<.
> 22:32:29-Is TiVo Direct TiVo : >>0<<.
> 22:32:29-VERSION IDENTIFICATION - COMPLETED.
> 22:32:29-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - START
> 22:32:29-initial setuptz value identified >>7<<
> 22:32:29-initial daylightsavings value identified >><<
> 22:32:29-setuptz identified as blank
> 22:32:29-current setuptz value >>7<<
> 22:32:30-External TZ_GMT_OFFSET environment variable has not been set - No override occurred!
> 22:32:30-current setuptz value >>7<<
> 22:32:30-Daylightsavings : >><<.
> 22:32:30-default daylightsavings to 2
> 22:32:30-Timezone offset after additional change : >>7<<.
> 22:32:30-Daylightsavings after possible change: >>2<<.
> 22:32:30-System time part #1: >>Thu Dec 4 22:32:30 UTC 2008<<.
> 22:32:30-System time part #2: >>Thu Dec 4 22:32:30 2008<<.
> 22:32:30-System time part #3: >>1228429950<<.
> 22:32:30-System time part #4: >>1228429950<<.
> 22:32:30-System time part #5: >>0<<.
> 22:32:31-about to formally set tzoffset
> 22:32:31-STARTING GET_TZOFFSET MODULE
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #1
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - mfstz = >>7<<
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - dst = >>2<<
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - value was not overrided!
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #2b
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - tz = >>0<<
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #3
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #4
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - date = >>4 4 12 22 32<<
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - dom = >>4<<
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - dow = >>4<<
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - month = >>12<<
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - hour = >>22<<
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - min = >>32<<
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #5a
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - dlsval = >>0<<
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #6
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint 7
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #8
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #9
> 22:32:31-GET_TZOFFSET - Checkpoint #11
> 22:32:31-tzoffset : >>return 0<<
> 22:32:31-COMPLETED GET_TZOFFSET MODULE
> 22:32:31-tzoffset value before finalization >>0<<
> 22:32:31-Identified time zone offset : >>0<<.
> 22:32:31-ESTABLISHING TIMEZONE OFFSET - COMPLETED
> 22:32:31-INCLUDING TiVoWeb MODULES - START.
> 22:32:31-About to include util.itcl.
> 22:32:31-Util.itcl included - About to include index.itcl.
> 
> This doesn't tell me anything ?
> 
> Any ideas?


At debug level 3 there should be a lot more (like thousands and thousands of lines more!) than that 

But you have now reached the limis of my knowledge, sorry 

Hopefully some other genius will be along soon


----------



## ColinYounger

Code:


22:32:31-Util.itcl included - About to include index.itcl.

Looks like this is where you're going wonky - index.itcl is missing. It would be with a TivoWeb 1.9.x installation.


----------



## greenkr

Does dailymail work OK with Talk Talk? I am thinking of changing to them.


----------



## Pete77

greenkr said:


> Does dailymail work OK with Talk Talk? I am thinking of changing to them.


I don't see why not as dailymail.cfg can be amended to the IP address of any SMTP mail server including TalkTalk's mail server. The main problems with using Tiscali or TalkTalk with Tivo is for those who do not have network access and are still using the 0800 dialup number.


----------



## atari_addict

Need to re-download the archive so as to rescue the unencoded version of the icons, but tivo_onion's site is unreachable.

Can someone point me to an alternative please?

Cheers.


----------



## ctjones

Hi - If anyone has the latest version of this could they let me know - the deepinthejungle site seems dead... cheers!!

Chris


----------



## Pete77

ctjones said:


> Hi - If anyone has the latest version of this could they let me know - the deepinthejungle site seems dead... cheers!!


It usually tends to get resurrected when somebody posts here pointing out its demise.

However a continued failing of Daily Mail that I sadly doubt will get rectified by anyone at this stage is that it still does not report when SP and Wishlist based recordings cannot take place due to insufficient disk space. It also does not tell you when a one off recording you schedule cannot happen due to insufficient disk space.

By contrast Tivo itself will tell you when you schedule a new SP or Wishlist or an individual recording if some of them cannot happen due to insufficient disk space.

It does seem to me this is a vital feature in DailyMail as its absence caused me to fail to record the Bahrain Grand Prix yesterday.


----------



## mikerr

atari_addict said:


> Need to re-download the archive so as to rescue the unencoded version of the icons, but tivo_onion's site is unreachable..





ctjones said:


> Hi - If anyone has the latest version of this could they let me know - the deepinthejungle site seems dead... cheers!!


I've put the original big distribution here:
http:///www.tivocentral.co.uk/hacks/dailymail.zip [dailymail jazz 1.01] [1742KB]

is version "1.01 / 02 May 2006" latest release? that's attached below:


----------



## atari_addict

mikerr said:


> is version "1.01 / 02 May 2006" latest release? that's attached below:


That's the version I have, not seen a later one.

Thanks for doing this, I managed to regain access to the icons after clearing brain-blanking pulses!


----------



## Pete77

atari_addict said:


> That's the version I have, not seen a later one.


My dailymailjazz email each day includes the comment:-



> *jazzed dailymail v1.01 (02 May 2006)*


But as discussed the one big current failing of DailyMailJazz v1.01seems to be no report when recordings are not going to happen due to "Insufficient Disk Space"


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> It usually tends to get resurrected when somebody posts here pointing out its demise.
> 
> However a continued failing of Daily Mail that I sadly doubt will get rectified by anyone at this stage is that it still does not report when SP and Wishlist based recordings cannot take place due to insufficient disk space. It also does not tell you when a one off recording you schedule cannot happen due to insufficient disk space.
> 
> By contrast Tivo itself will tell you when you schedule a new SP or Wishlist or an individual recording if some of them cannot happen due to insufficient disk space.
> 
> It does seem to me this is a vital feature in DailyMail as its absence caused me to fail to record the Bahrain Grand Prix yesterday.


You are kidding. Thought you had the best part of a terabyte on board, and were a vociferous campaigner for Suggestions - how can you possibly have run out of space. And all that checking of F1 wishlists you recommend too!

TiVo will tell you when a NEW SP or WL is created, but it will not warn you if a pre-existing SP or WL triggers the error.

Assuming that "Will not record due to disk space" appears on the TDL errors list, then Daily mail should be able to pick it up - you'd just need to add the appropriate error code.

Go on, try it as a project. In the original the key variable was $creason which was an integer which corresponded to the reason a show wasn't to be recorded. If it matched a certain value, it was in included in the e-mail. TiVoOnion my have changed that, I don't know I don't have that source code to hand.

(PS, Button won)


----------



## TCM2007

I see Mike has posted to code above.

It's still the $creason variable.

The key line is

if {$creason == 20} {

Change that to be 20 _or_ the number which corresponds to disk full and it should work. The code numbers are enumerated in one of the text files on the TiVo, alternatively, use TW to find your Bahrain GP entry and look for the CancelReason.


----------



## AMc

Hello, this just reminded me that I'm running a creaky version v0.30
I updated dailymail_jazz.tcl from Miker's attachment but I get a problem almost immediately.



Code:


bash-2.02# dailymail_jazz.tcl
------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v1.01 (02 May 2006) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>2<<
can't read "yankspeak": no such variable
    while executing
"if {$yankspeak} { puts "------generated content presented in American English f
or your reading pleasure!" }"
    (file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 69)
bash-2.02#

Adding 


Code:


set yankspeak false

 to dailymail.cfg just results in a different error.


Code:


bash-2.02# dailymail_jazz.tcl


------welcome to the jazzed dailymail program - v1.01 (02 May 2006) - starting
------the debug level is set at >>2<<
------started at 14:39:51 (debugging times specified in gmt)

can't read "programbarwidthpercent": no such variable
    while executing
"set uniquecontentid "[clock seconds].$mailserver.$dmailHoursahead.$debuglvl$mid
threshold$highthreshold$programbarwidthpercent$emergencytempcentigrade$..."
    (file "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 118)
bash-2.02#

I suspect I need a more up to date dailymail.cfg file but the one in Miker's linked zip doesn't have the yankspeak variable either?

Do I need a newer dailymail.cfg or am I missing something more obvious?

Thanks


----------



## ColinYounger

Try this one (rename it to .cfg)!


----------



## AMc

Just had a brief glance and reminded myself of the fun I had setting up 0.3.
I'll need to spend some time copying, pasting and updating.

Many thanks!


----------



## jeremy Parsons

Can someone post a working dailmail_jazz.tcl and config file that go together


----------



## ColinYounger

Here's the dailymail_jazz.tcl. The config file is above.


----------



## itm

Does anyone know if it's possible to specify multiple recipient email addresses?


----------



## Trinitron

Yes. Read the configuration file! It's option 2.2.3 in my version.


----------



## AMc

Having just lost ... everything I figured it was time to put the most up to date dailymail on

However the files and instructions are all a bit creaky.

I think I have it all in place then it crashes out and takes Tivo down with it...



Code:


...
15:12:11-unsetting variable >>secs<<
15:12:11-unsetting variable >>fsid<<
15:12:11-unsetting variable >>seltype<<
15:12:11-unsetting variable >>streamsize<<
15:12:11-Remaining time calculation
15:12:11-Remaining time calc >>true<<
15:12:11-bitrate >>5960000<<
15:12:11-Building usage diagram
15:12:11-CALCULATING DISK USAGE & DISPLAY - COMPLETED
15:12:11-ENDPAD CHECKING - START
15:12:11-Checking endpad process currency.
15:12:11-About to acquire pid number from endpad pid file.
15:12:11-Endpad pid number gathered successfully.
15:12:11-pid number : >>134<<
15:12:11-performing ps command with pid
15:12:11-the command being executed is >>exec /var/hack/bin/ps 134<<.
15:12:11-ps command successful.
15:12:11-endpadexecfilename: >>/var/hack/scripts/endpad.tcl<<.
15:12:11-shellmsg (output from previous command): >>  PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
  134  ?  S    0:01 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 6 -sugqual 75 -su
<<.
15:12:11-about to validate that endpad filename is present in ps command output.
15:12:11-error - the valid filename is not in the ps command output
15:12:11-output of command : >>  PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
  134  ?  S    0:01 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 6 -sugqual 75 -su
<<
15:12:11-Trying to ascertain the valid running status of the endpad daemon again
 - attempt 2.
15:12:11-Waiting for 15 seconds.
15:12:26-About to acquire pid number from endpad pid file.
15:12:26-Endpad pid number gathered successfully.
15:12:26-pid number : >>134<<
15:12:26-performing ps command with pid
15:12:26-the command being executed is >>exec /var/hack/bin/ps 134<<.
15:12:26-ps command successful.
15:12:26-endpadexecfilename: >>/var/hack/scripts/endpad.tcl<<.
15:12:26-shellmsg (output from previous command): >>  PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
  134  ?  S    0:01 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 6 -sugqual 75 -su
<<.
15:12:26-about to validate that endpad filename is present in ps command output.
15:12:26-error - the valid filename is not in the ps command output
15:12:26-output of command : >>  PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
  134  ?  S    0:01 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 6 -sugqual 75 -su
<<
15:12:26-Trying to ascertain the valid running status of the endpad daemon again
 - attempt 3.
15:12:26-Waiting for 15 seconds.
15:12:41-About to acquire pid number from endpad pid file.
15:12:41-Endpad pid number gathered successfully.
15:12:41-pid number : >>134<<
15:12:41-performing ps command with pid
15:12:41-the command being executed is >>exec /var/hack/bin/ps 134<<.
15:12:42-ps command successful.
15:12:42-endpadexecfilename: >>/var/hack/scripts/endpad.tcl<<.
15:12:42-shellmsg (output from previous command): >>  PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
  134  ?  S    0:01 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 6 -sugqual 75 -su
<<.
15:12:42-about to validate that endpad filename is present in ps command output.
15:12:42-error - the valid filename is not in the ps command output
15:12:42-output of command : >>  PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
  134  ?  S    0:01 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 6 -sugqual 75 -su
<<
15:12:42-Trying to ascertain the valid running status of the endpad daemon again
 - attempt 4.
15:12:42-Waiting for 15 seconds.
15:12:57-About to acquire pid number from endpad pid file.
15:12:57-Endpad pid number gathered successfully.
15:12:57-pid number : >>134<<
15:12:57-performing ps command with pid
15:12:57-the command being executed is >>exec /var/hack/bin/ps 134<<.
15:12:57-ps command successful.
15:12:57-endpadexecfilename: >>/var/hack/scripts/endpad.tcl<<.
15:12:57-shellmsg (output from previous command): >>  PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
  134  ?  S    0:01 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 6 -sugqual 75 -su
<<.
15:12:57-about to validate that endpad filename is present in ps command output.
15:12:57-error - the valid filename is not in the ps command output
15:12:57-output of command : >>  PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
  134  ?  S    0:01 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 6 -sugqual 75 -su
<<
15:12:57-Trying to ascertain the valid running status of the endpad daemon again
 - attempt 5.
15:12:57-Waiting for 15 seconds.
15:13:12-About to acquire pid number from endpad pid file.
15:13:12-Endpad pid number gathered successfully.
15:13:12-pid number : >>134<<
15:13:12-performing ps command with pid
15:13:12-the command being executed is >>exec /var/hack/bin/ps 134<<.
15:13:12-ps command successful.
15:13:12-endpadexecfilename: >>/var/hack/scripts/endpad.tcl<<.
15:13:12-shellmsg (output from previous command): >>  PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
  134  ?  S    0:01 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 6 -sugqual 75 -su
<<.
15:13:12-about to validate that endpad filename is present in ps command output.
15:13:12-error - the valid filename is not in the ps command output
15:13:12-output of command : >>  PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
  134  ?  S    0:01 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 6 -sugqual 75 -su
<<
15:13:12-ENDPAD CHECKING - COMPLETED
15:13:12-RED DOT CHECKING - START
15:13:12-RED DOT CHECKING - COMPLETED
15:13:12-NEW MAIL SECTION - START
15:13:14-NEW MAIL SECTION - COMPLETED
15:13:14-MAIN EMAIL BODY - START
15:13:14-generating output section >>1<<
15:13:14-generating status list
Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.179
Tmk Assertion Failure:
    BlockFailure, line 1771 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <179> died due to signal -2
1a344ec 1a32a44 1a2ed70 1b95e0c 1c4d5e8 1c74ad4 1c6cda0 1c73f24 1c71874 1c6d0a4
1c73f24 1c71874 1c6d0a4 1c73f24 1c71874 1c6d0a4 1c73f24 1c71188 1c6d0a4 1c73f24
1c734b0 1c6d0a4 1c73f24 1c71874 1c6d0a4 1c6c15c 1c8e16c 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0
1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c63e3c 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8 1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134

Any help welcome!


----------



## AMc

Apparently "Thread tivosh <179> died due to signal -2
" indicates an out of memory problem but I used to run 0.3 without issue day in day out, month in month out.
Have I made a hash of installing Dailymail or something its depending on?
Anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## pgamble

Hi guys

Need to cancel my monthly subscription to Tivo.

Any idea who to call ?

The UK website is obviously just redirected to the US one.
They provide a number - 08442 410 703 ... which does answer .... but only to a continuous on hold message.

Paul.


----------



## jwciv

AMc said:


> Apparently "Thread tivosh <179> died due to signal -2
> " indicates an out of memory problem but I used to run 0.3 without issue day in day out, month in month out.
> Have I made a hash of installing Dailymail or something its depending on?
> Anyone know why this is happening?


looking at your earlier post of the log, it appears that endpad may be the culprit - - maybe double check that install


----------



## AMc

jwciv said:


> looking at your earlier post of the log, it appears that endpad may be the culprit - - maybe double check that install


I saw that too. I'm not sure why Dailymail can't find it with ps 
If I type "ps -x" on telnet endpad is running and running OK for several days


Code:


133  ?  S    0:10 /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 1 -e 6 -sugqual 75 -su

I suspect dailymail either expects a different version of endpad or expects different options?

Even setting the endpad values to false so (hopefully) DM isn't checking for it still results in a crash/reboot of Tivo.

I'm still not sure I've installed all the bits DM needs to run effectively - does anyone have a list or can point me at the relevant text in the massive config file?

Here's the memory info from Tivoweb in case it helps with the crash diagnosis...


Code:


Memory Information

Memory Statistics:
        total:    used:    free:  shared: buffers:  cached:
Mem:  14151680 14008320   143360 152600576    49152  4079616
Swap: 524279808  3665920 520613888
MemTotal:     13820 kB
MemFree:        140 kB
MemShared:   149024 kB
Buffers:         48 kB
Cached:        3984 kB
SwapTotal:   511992 kB
SwapFree:    508412 kB


----------



## AMc

Oh, just clicked on the Dailymail entry in TivoWeb (which my old install didn't have) and got


Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_viewdailymail '/' ''
couldn't stat "/var/hack/dailymail_jazz.html": no such file or directory
    while executing
"file size "$htmlfilename""
    (procedure "::action_viewdailymail" line 5)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Looks like there is at least one file missing


----------



## TCM2007

I don't think Endpad's the isue; the log suggstes it's got past that stage.

Looks like memory.

There;s a a way of allocating more memory to a TCL interpreter when you launch it to avoid this, but I can't remember it. Anyone?


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> There;s a a way of allocating more memory to a TCL interpreter when you launch it to avoid this, but I can't remember it. Anyone?


From post #1683 of this thread by tivo-onion at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2716930#post2716930



> There is a file that I bundle with the dailymail_jazz.tcl file called run_dailymail_jazz.sh which contains the following:
> 
> *export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
> /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>&1*
> 
> This is proven and works exceptionally well when called from the cron and the bash prompt. I have had no crashes whatsoever since using it. Users should always be calling dailymail_jazz from this .sh file or a variant of it.
> 
> The other "in-line" memory expansion capability will be / has been removed from the module.


*TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032* usually overcomes most of these memory related Tivo hack issues.


----------



## AMc

Thanks - once I've tracked down the missing .html file and anything else I'll give that a go.


----------



## AMc

Does anyone have the complete installation zip handy as Deepinthejungle is MIA 
Looks like I need the file linked here
http://deepinthejungle.servehttp.com/Tivo/downloads/Dailymail Jazz Install v1.0 01May06.zip

So "Dailymail Jazz Install v1.0 01May06.zip" if it's kicking around on your hard drive could you attach it to a post here please?


----------



## PhilG

AMc said:


> Does anyone have the complete installation zip handy as Deepinthejungle is MIA
> Looks like I need the file linked here
> http://deepinthejungle.servehttp.com/Tivo/downloads/Dailymail Jazz Install v1.0 01May06.zip
> 
> So "Dailymail Jazz Install v1.0 01May06.zip" if it's kicking around on your hard drive could you attach it to a post here please?


I would, but there seems to be an upload size limit for a zip file 

So I've temporarily parked it here instead

Hope this helps


----------



## AMc

Thanks PhilG you're a star!


----------



## Pete77

AMc said:


> So "Dailymail Jazz Install v1.0 01May06.zip" if it's kicking around on your hard drive could you attach it to a post here please?


Surprisingly its not even to be found in Mike's otherwise comprehensive download site of Tivo modules at www.tivocentral.co.uk/hacks/tivoweb-modules.html

I think if TivoOnion is PM'ed via Tivocommunity.com he usually then resurrects his deepinthejungle downloads site. Although at this stage in proceedings I doubt if TivoOnion would mind if Mike downloaded Phil's copy and added it to the list of modules available on his website.


----------



## mikerr

It's not a tivoweb module, so it doesn't actually belong on that particular page,
but I have just now linked it on http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/hacks/ :up:


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> It's not a tivoweb module, so it doesn't actually belong on that particular page, but I have just now linked it on http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/hacks/ :up:


Thanks for this Mike. I notice that I must have missed skip2time's release so will give that a try now.

I also still can't get Blocklists to work properly for a whole series or one off film eg "The Sinking of the Rainbow Warrior" on TrueMovies is always caught by my Wishlist for French even though it seems to work fine in the more complicated fashion of blocking Formula1 Highlights and Qualifying by having a description for the episode in the second column after Formula1 in the first column in the list that you can edit through the add on app for the To Do list. I wonder if the fact that I have extended episode titles in Now Playing using the SortNP hack is perhaps causing this problem (Formula 1 does not have episode titles so would not be affected by any amendment to the Now Playing title).

I have also had no luck with RecordPast where I get some message that a file is missing when I try to run it from the bash prompt even though I have long ago run the mwstate bug fix and also have newtext2 in the appropriate place (all added when I installed SortNP).


----------



## AMc

Thanks to PhilG I now have the installation files and instructions.
I've gone through and put everything in place but I have 2 problems.

Despite the sh file increasing the poolsize I'm still getting a crash reboot. From the logs the mail server connection has been established and there is a /var/hack/dailymailymail_jazz.html then it all goes Pete Tong...



Code:


10:27:36-subject: >>TiVo Status Email For Tuesday March 02, 2010<<
10:27:36-attempting to open socket 25 to mailserver specified >>62.254.26.209<<
10:27:36-got reply : >>220 know-smtpout-4.server.virginmedia.net ESMTP Tue, 02 Mar 2010 10:27:36 +0000<<
10:27:36-connected
10:27:36-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-SIZE 33554432<<
10:27:36-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-PIPELINING<<
10:27:36-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN<<
10:27:36-got reply (multi-line) : >>250 HELP<<
10:27:36-got reply : >>250 HELP<<
10:27:36-ehlo acknowledged
10:27:37-got reply : >>250 OK<<
10:27:37-from acknowledged
10:27:37-got reply : >>250 Accepted<<
10:27:37-to acknowledged
10:27:37-got reply : >>354 Enter message, ending with "." on a line by itself<<
10:27:37-sending message
10:27:37-building header
10:27:37-about to set recipient
10:27:37-html starts
10:27:37-require fragmented read / write of email
Dumping mempool to /tmp/BlockFailure.162

Memory from Tivoweb in case it helps


Code:


Memory Information

Memory Statistics:
        total:    used:    free:  shared: buffers:  cached:
Mem:  14151680 14000128   151552 45916160    69632  4317184
Swap: 524279808  2158592 522121216
MemTotal:     13820 kB
MemFree:        148 kB
MemShared:    44840 kB
Buffers:         68 kB
Cached:        4216 kB
SwapTotal:   511992 kB
SwapFree:    509884 kB

Second problem is in the html file 


> To Do
> The following programmes are scheduled to record in the next 72 hours:
> 
> *Error When Generating To Do List - See Log - couldn't open "/var/hack/tracker/tracker.cfg": no such file or directory *


I don't have tracker installed but I'm unclear how to skip this step in the config file?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Pete77

> 10:27:36-got reply (multi-line) : >>250-*AUTH LOGIN PLAIN*<<


I presume that you have base 16 encoded the user name and password for the SMTP server you are using as most email servers tend to require this and will not accept the PLAIN format submission?

I have had dailymail running on a stable basis for at least three years now but I do recall not being able to get it to work for a very long time due to some very unobvious aspects of the setup process and having all the relevant files in place.

Unfortunately I can't now remember what the problem was exactly. There is the module that interfaces with Tivoweb and a whole other bunch of stuff that all has to come right in order for it to work satisfactorily.


----------



## PhilG

OK, if you haven't done so already, bump the debug up to 3 (I generally run with 2 all the time anyway)

It'll take longer to run and produce lots more output BUT hopefully will narrow down to (almost) the exact statement it's dying on

As for tracker support, check config entry "set trackerblockreq" and set it to false


----------



## AMc

Thanks, I had set trackerblockreq to false already but I went through the rest of the cfg again with a fine tooth comb and found some other settings to fiddle.
Debug 3 does increase the output doesn't it 
I ran it from the command line expecting to view the logs after a reboot and got a new mail notification instead.
I've now set it up on cron, so we'll see what gives tomorrow morning.

Many thanks for the files and the advice.


----------



## PhilG

AMc said:


> Thanks, I had set trackerblockreq to false already but I went through the rest of the cfg again with a fine tooth comb and found some other settings to fiddle.
> Debug 3 does increase the output doesn't it
> I ran it from the command line expecting to view the logs after a reboot and got a new mail notification instead.
> I've now set it up on cron, so we'll see what gives tomorrow morning.
> 
> Many thanks for the files and the advice.


Good news indeed

I just checked my crontab, and all it does is



> 45 06 * * * /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz > /var/log/newdailymail_jazz.log 2>&1


ie, at 6.45am it gets kicked off, and any errors in INVOKING the script will be logged in /var/log/newdailymail_jazz.log - the usual dailymail log is still in /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log

No sign of any poolsize increases or anything else that means I am not running the bog-standard version

PS Why not set a cron entry to fire it off sooner than tomorrow morning - just for fun?


----------



## Pete77

AMc have you also installed the Tivoweb modules that allow you to kick off the email transmission process from there?


----------



## AMc

PhilG - /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz is an sh file that does the increase and then calls the TCL file


Code:


#!/bin/sh

export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032

/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl $1 $2 $3 $4 > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>

Your crontab entry is straight out of the instructions, as is mine now.

I've always had some grief with cron - finding the crontab and getting it to run properly. It allegedly picks up changes in the crontab dynamically but my previous installation always needed restarting. 
I've been hammering at this for a while and I'll take the victory of an email in the inbox over the defeat of not scheduling it today 

Pete77 - Those entries were installed either when I ran the TWINS install I got from TivoHeaven or in the subseqent f'ing around thanks.


----------



## Pete77

AMc I am sure you will get there in the end but to say that Dailymail is not exactly foolproof is to put things mildly.

Sometimes I think it was possibly made to be deliberately hard to set up so that only the true Tivo hacker would ever succeed in getting it operational on their machine.

By the way I get Cron to call an sh file for Dailymail and this then in turn kicks off the tcl file as various things I read on Tivocommunity.com suggested that using an sh file to kick off a tcl file was more reliable than calling it directly from Crontab.


----------



## PhilG

AMc said:


> PhilG - /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz is an sh file that does the increase and then calls the TCL file
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
> 
> /tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail_jazz.tcl $1 $2 $3 $4 > /var/log/dailymail_jazz.log 2>
> 
> Your crontab entry is straight out of the instructions, as is mine now.
> 
> I've always had some grief with cron - finding the crontab and getting it to run properly. It allegedly picks up changes in the crontab dynamically but my previous installation always needed restarting.
> I've been hammering at this for a while and I'll take the victory of an email in the inbox over the defeat of not scheduling it today
> 
> Pete77 - Those entries were installed either when I ran the TWINS install I got from TivoHeaven or in the subseqent f'ing around thanks.


Whoops - sorry, you are right (serves me right for not checking properly) - apologies for being misleading

Odd about your cron - mine does indeed pick up changes in crontab immediately they are made


----------



## pemills

I am in the process of updating the dailymail module from version 0.35.1 to 1.1 does anyone know if I need to replace and re-configure the config file as well as all the other associated files or will my existing cfg file work OK with this latest version??


----------



## PhilG

pemills said:


> I am in the process of updating the dailymail module from version 0.35.1 to 1.1 does anyone know if I need to replace and re-configure the config file as well as all the other associated files or will my existing cfg file work OK with this latest version??


The config files are COMPLETELY different (the 1.1 version is over 1000 lines long, the older one is nowhere near that

I seem to remember I spent some time changing my config when I upgraded (but that's some time ago now)

Phil G


----------



## mikerr

Dailymail has just had the install treatment, 
so it should be MUCH easier to download and install it now :up:

Both the original simple version, and the current dailymail-jazz versions:

The sanderton version (0.3):
% *install dailymail*

Dailymail-jazz/1.1 :
% *install dailymail-jazz*

then edit /var/hack/dailymail/dailymail.cfg to use your own ISP's mailserver, and set your own email address.

The images are now hosted at http://tivotivo.com/Images - the config file is already edited to use that.


----------



## pemills

Thanks guy's, I did a fresh install 1.1 on a second Tivo and it went well, had just two issues with missing modules but once they were identified it was a breeze to sort out, dailymail-jazz is now up and running 99% as I still need to sort out cron which is a bit more involved and it is not covered in the excellent dailymail-jazz word doc that is included in the download, it's a pity the author has not had time to finish his excellent work, I can now bite the bullet and install on the other TiVo's and sit back and enjoy, sort of......

Peter


----------



## Ian_m

Any idea how to get round the dailymail MTU of 1500 requirement ?

I have run daily mail since 2005, currently running "v0.38.4 Beta (25 Mar 2005)" and I remember having issues with my DS384 ADSL router default MTU being 1492 (in my posts of October 2005) and having to change to MTU 1500 to work.

However I have now moved to BT Infinity which is PPPoE connection and has a PPPoE MTU of 1492. I am using WRT54GS running DD-WRT firmware to connect and if I set MTU to 1500 it just automatically changes it back to 1492.

Worked using the BT supplied "crappy & no-functionality" Homehub router, but no way to find what it set MTU to.

I know there is only a couple of months left of EPG service but I hate leaving things broken.


----------



## PhilG

Ian_m said:


> Any idea how to get round the dailymail MTU of 1500 requirement ?


What requirement?

My Netgear DG834 has MTU 1458 and Dailymail has ALWAYS worked 

Phil G

PS Mind you, I am using jazzed dailymail v1.01 (02 May 2006)


----------



## TCM2007

I can't imagine why DailyMail would have a particular MTU requirement. It just sends ASCII text to an open port; hardly something you need to optimise throughput for.


----------



## Ian_m

My dailymail stopped the day I got my WRT54GS working with BT Infinity (Wed 23rd Feb).

I Googled on the error reported in the log "FAILURE WHEN CALLING SENDMAIL FOR SECOND RECIPIENT >>couldn't open socket: connection timed out<<
" and found my own posts about MTU values from 2005.


----------



## AMc

Ian_m - are you sure its not a sideline of changing your ISP/connection?
I had a lot of hassle with a Talk21.com email account which appeared to be blocking sending mail because my ADSL provider isn't BT (though the line is).
In the end I had to use my virgin.net account to get a connection that worked though I don't use that account for anything else at all.


----------



## Ian_m

I thought that at first but 


Dailymail did work via BT Infinity when using their HomeHub

My old ISP email accounts are still active, but must send via a smptpauth.xxx.xx. account (Outlook still works)

I can see the "#2.0.0 OK Authenticated" message as dailymail logs into the mail server

It fails with "error writing "sock18": connection timed out" when attempting to write the message.

Actually my dailymail must be an old version as its the dailymail that uses graphics stored on an FTP server (again it appears my old ISP FTP server account is active) rather than embedded in the mail message.

Maybe the later version of dailymail (mine is "v0.38.4 Beta (25 Mar 2005)") has fixed this ?


----------



## Jo.Cassady

omg, saw thread title and thought it was about newspaper that jan moir writes for.


----------



## irrelevant

Not read all the thread, as I don't use DM, but assuming the OP is still valid, that you need to configure in the IP address of you ISPs SMTP host, then this is probably the reason for problems when changing ISP: you'll need to change this to the new ISP's mail server ! It's almost always[*] impossible to use the mail server of one ISP when accessing from a different ISP.

* - couple of exceptions: some ISPs capture all outgoing SMTP requests, wherever they were intended to go, and if the SMTP server "owns" the target email address, it will still accept the email. But not always.


----------



## Ian_m

irrelevant said:


> Not read all the thread, as I don't use DM, but assuming the OP is still valid, that you need to configure in the IP address of you ISPs SMTP host, then this is probably the reason for problems when changing ISP: you'll need to change this to the new ISP's mail server ! It's almost always[*] impossible to use the mail server of one ISP when accessing from a different ISP.


Not always true. As I said I am sending to smptauth..... SMTP server that required authenication. I can see daily mail authenticate OK, accept sender address as valid and accept recipient address as valid but fails on the data send. Just logged in via telnet to the SMTP server and I can send e-mail (very painfully.....), by typing in "rctp to:" etc etc.


----------



## Trinitron

Jo.Cassady said:


> omg, saw thread title and thought it was about newspaper that jan moir writes for.


89 pages into a thread and that's the best you can do? You're not funny (well not in a comedy kind of way).


----------



## Trinitron

Ian_m said:


> It fails with "error writing "sock18": connection timed out" when attempting to write the message.


I haven't messed with this module for some time, but I did have problems around 12 months ago getting SMTPAUTH to work with my ISP. In the end I switched to a free server (gawab.com) and that was fine, once I had remembered how to encode usernames and passwords in Base64!

Is there a reason for using socket 18? I thought SMTP normally used 25 - that's what my DailyMail program is set to.

The only other suggestion I can make is to set the debug level to max and see exactly what messages are coming back from the server. TiVo shouldn't be passing them any differently to a standard telnet session.


----------



## spitfires

Have you tried running it manually (and without the "&") to see the console messages? I don't use 0.3 but I think it will output status messages as the smtp conversation progresses - might give you a clue as to what's happening.


.


----------



## spitfires

Also, double-check your config parameters - at the start of 0.3 script it says


Code:


set sender "[email protected]$domain" ;# set to be a vailid e-mail address if your ISP requires it, most don't

what do you have for this?


----------



## Jo.Cassady

Trinitron said:


> 89 pages into a thread and that's the best you can do? You're not funny (well not in a comedy kind of way).


haha, not trying to be funny. Because *D*aily *M*ail is capitalised (i.e. Daily Mail vs daily mail) I thought it was about the Daily Fail.


----------



## spitfires

^ I suggest you never watch an episode of "The Sky At Night" then or else you'll have an apoplectic fit.

Mind you...


----------



## Ian_m

spitfires said:


> Also, double-check your config parameters - at the start of 0.3 script it says
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set sender "[email protected]$domain" ;# set to be a vailid e-mail address if your ISP requires it, most don't
> 
> what do you have for this?


The address I have is valid and I can correctly use Outlook to send and receive from.


----------



## Ian_m

Trinitron said:


> Is there a reason for using socket 18? I thought SMTP normally used 25 - that's what my DailyMail program is set to.
> 
> The only other suggestion I can make is to set the debug level to max and see exactly what messages are coming back from the server. TiVo shouldn't be passing them any differently to a standard telnet session.


I think the socket 18 is nothing to do with port 25. Other times I see failure "error writing "sock15": connection timed out", still fails to send the message.

I already had the debug set at 3 and can see the SMTP conversation, just fails at the data stage.


----------



## spitfires

Have you tried sending to a different e-mail address?

You need to pin down exactly _where_ it's failing - at the moment you don't know whether it's the receiving mail server, your isp, your router or the tivo.


----------



## PhilG

or even FROM a different eMail address/mail server?


----------



## Ian_m

spitfires said:


> Have you tried sending to a different e-mail address?
> 
> You need to pin down exactly _where_ it's failing - at the moment you don't know whether it's the receiving mail server, your isp, your router or the tivo.


I am trying to send to two completely different e-mail addresses and it fails sending to both.

Just found a the following in .cfg file, still fails when set to true, but more info in log file, a byte by byte logging.



Code:


## (2.3.2) Send email to mailserver In fragments?
##         If you are having issues with sending the email, getting broken pipes, mailserver 
##         errors once hmtl is sending or crashed mailserver try breaking the email into smaller  
##         pieces to push to the mailserver - this may help. If you want to try this, set this   
##         variable to true, else set to false.
set fragmenthtmlemailwrite true




Code:


after a monster tarantula for his list .
21 bytes (40810 bytes) -- </td><td class=links>
131 bytes (40941 bytes) -- <a href="http://192.168.xxx.xxx/editprogram/789524" title="Click here to edit recording." target="_blank">edit recording</a><br>
123 bytes (41064 bytes) -- <a href="http://192.168.xxx.xxx/showing/789524/11" title="Click here to view details." target="_blank">view details </a>
10 bytes (41074 bytes) -- </td></tr>
40 bytes (41114 bytes) -- <tr><td class=seperator>Tue, 08 Mar</td>
27 bytes (41141 bytes) -- <td class=links>&nbsp;</td>
14:30:33-FAILURE WHEN CALLING SENDMAIL FOR FIRST RECIPIENT >>error writing "sock15": connection timed out<<

Looks like the error occured part way through writing the data to the SMTP server.

Remember it did work fine when using the BT HomeHub router but not when using my WRT54GS with DD-WRT.


----------



## spitfires

Ahh so you are using dailymail_jazz then rather than dailymail 0.3x ?

You said:


Ian_m said:


> Maybe the later version of dailymail (mine is "v0.38.4 Beta (25 Mar 2005)") has fixed this ?


Have you got your .cfg files mixed up or have you changed to dailymail_jazz?


----------



## Ian_m

spitfires said:


> Ahh so you are using dailymail_jazz then rather than dailymail 0.3x ?
> 
> Have you got your .cfg files mixed up or have you changed to dailymail_jazz?


The cron job, runs dailymail_jazz.sh at 5am.

Interestingly one of the two emails got through the morning, with "set fragmenthtmlemailwrite true"

Here is the log file bit where it says message sent.


Code:


51 bytes (55570 bytes) -- <i>jazzed dailymail v0.38.4 Beta (25 Mar 2005) </i>
4 bytes (55574 bytes) -- <br>
7 bytes (55581 bytes) -- </body>
7 bytes (55588 bytes) -- </html>
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
05:01:57-message length: 54 kilobytes
05:01:57-got reply : >>250 ok: Message 358150972 accepted<<
05:01:57-message sent
05:01:57-got reply : >>221 xxxx.xxxx.xxxx.co.uk<<
05:01:57-disconnected
05:01:57-Email sent


----------



## spitfires

Ok I suggest you upgrade to at least version 1.01 (02 May 2006) rather than using a pre-release version 

(Mike has it here : http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/hacks/dailymail )


----------



## Ian_m

spitfires said:


> Ok I suggest you upgrade to at least version 1.01 (02 May 2006) rather than using a pre-release version


Just downloaded will play with at lunchtime....


----------



## PhilG

I may be changing ISP (and eMail) soon, and the new mailserver does NOT use port 25 to connect

Am I right in assuming that I need to change the "25"s in the following bit of dailymailjazz.tcl?



> if {$::tivowebplususer} {
> set chan [socket -myaddr $::tivoip $mailserver 25]
> } else {
> set chan [socket $mailserver 25]
> }


Is there anything else I need to change to the new port?

Also, how do I "BASE64" encode my userid and password??? My current ISP does not require a userid and password to post

Thanks

Phil G


----------



## Ian_m

Ian_m said:


> Just downloaded will play with at lunchtime....


I have a very long lunch and still haven't played...been too busy configuring servers at home and doing what TiVo does best....watching TV.


----------



## PhilG

PhilG said:


> I may be changing ISP (and eMail) soon, and the new mailserver does NOT use port 25 to connect
> 
> Am I right in assuming that I need to change the "25"s in the following bit of dailymailjazz.tcl?


All done - I added a mailport variable and after missing the function call to send the mail, all is now working with a variable mail port 

BUT, still need an answer to



PhilG said:


> Also, how do I "BASE64" encode my userid and password??? My current ISP does not require a userid and password to post


Thanks

Phil G


----------



## Trinitron

PhilG said:


> how do I "BASE64" encode my userid and password??? My current ISP does not require a userid and password to post


http://www.motobit.com/util/base64-decoder-encoder.asp

Enjoy.


----------



## mikerr

Nearly EIGHT years after sanderton's original release of dailymail 
- I've added the ability to deliver direct to the TiVo message area:









Poor old tivo struggles a bit with long messages, I might chop those descriptions down in a future version,
and/or split conflicts and scheduled recordings into two mails.

To deliver to the TiVo Message area, run it as:

% *dailymail.tcl -mailserver tivo -mailto tivo*

Attached below, or use "install dailymail"

0.5 - 25/07/11
# mikerr - added direct to tivo message area option, just specify mailserver as 'tivo' instead of an ip address
#
# usage: dailymail.tcl -mailserver tivo -mailto tivo


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> Nearly EIGHT years after sanderton's original release of dailymail
> 
> - I've added the ability to deliver direct to the TiVo message area:


Extremely impressive work technically Mike but in reality only really of value to Tivo owners without a network card who buy an upgraded hard drive from your good self at TivoCentral (or indeed from Tivoland should you allow Dave to make use of this hack commercially for his upgraded hard drive customers). However for those of us with a network card I suspect that the colour and graphics enabled DailyMail emails will continue to remain superior.

What however would be a huge improvement would be if some TCL comprehending genius out there (hint, hint) were also to upgrade Tivoweb and TivoWebPlus so that if you use it to schedule new Season Passes or Wishlists it also warns you of recording conflicts with existing recordings that will result with the option to go ahead or not with creating the SP as already exists in the normal Tivo interface for creating Season Passes or Wishlists with a Season Pass component. Also if such a genius could some how offer the option of the creation of the SP on a +1 channel instead to avoid such recording clashes then that would be even more impressive. Having converted all my SPs to Wishlists I can see that there are quite a few where the Wishlist word is in too widespread use or where there are repeats on other channels where I am going to have replace the Wishlist with an AltEPG Season Pass. Although I think some of these problems with the Wishlist finding too many hits can be overcome with use of wildcard characters in the Wishlist search term in some fashion?

I hesitate to add that following my migration to the AltEPG it would appear that the Highlights module does not currently seem to function with it successfully.


----------



## TCM2007

What your asking for is very technically difficult; it would require Tivoweb to replicate the SP creation code in the TiVo. Modules which deal with conflicts rely on TiVo doing the heavy lifting and working out the conflicts.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> What your asking for is very technically difficult; it would require Tivoweb to replicate the SP creation code in the TiVo. Modules which deal with conflicts rely on TiVo doing the heavy lifting and working out the conflicts.


Couldn't the module just grab and report back Tivo's own warning messages that it reports through its own interface before you decided whether to go ahead with the SP in Tivoweb as originally planned? Surely all a module like Phone in Tivoweb does is to report back data from the relevant data registers that System Information in the Tivo menu also accesses.

Anyhow if there is a man who enjoys a difficult Tivo programming challenge that he usually then succeeds in addressing in the most professional manner possible (judging from most of his hacks and add ons so far) it is Mike. I took it for granted that such a request would not meet with favour from certain other Tivo hackers who (a) usually only like to follow their own idea and (b) often favour a more bodge it and scarper like seat of the pants approach to Tivo hack development.


----------



## Trinitron

Pete77 said:


> I took it for granted that such a request would not meet with favour from certain other Tivo hackers who (a) usually only like to follow their own idea and (b) often favour a more bodge it and scarper like seat of the pants approach to Tivo hack development.


I was tempted to have a look to see if it was possible. Until I read that.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> Couldn't the module just grab and report back Tivo's own warning messages that it reports through its own interface before you decided whether to go ahead with the SP in Tivoweb as originally planned?


No. When you set up an SP through TiVoweb there is no interface with warning messages.



> Surely all a module like Phone in Tivoweb does is to report back data from the relevant data registers that System Information in the Tivo menu also accesses.


"Surely"? By your own admission you have no idea how this stuff works.



> I took it for granted that such a request would not meet with favour from certain other Tivo hackers who (a) usually only like to follow their own idea and (b) often favour a more bodge it and scarper like seat of the pants approach to Tivo hack development.


Even for you that's pathetic.


----------



## Ian_m

Ian_m said:


> I am trying to send to two completely different e-mail addresses and it fails sending to both.
> 
> Just found a the following in .cfg file, still fails when set to true, but more info in log file, a byte by byte logging.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ## (2.3.2) Send email to mailserver In fragments?
> ##         If you are having issues with sending the email, getting broken pipes, mailserver
> ##         errors once hmtl is sending or crashed mailserver try breaking the email into smaller
> ##         pieces to push to the mailserver - this may help. If you want to try this, set this
> ##         variable to true, else set to false.
> set fragmenthtmlemailwrite true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> after a monster tarantula for his list .
> 21 bytes (40810 bytes) -- </td><td class=links>
> 131 bytes (40941 bytes) -- <a href="http://192.168.xxx.xxx/editprogram/789524" title="Click here to edit recording." target="_blank">edit recording</a><br>
> 123 bytes (41064 bytes) -- <a href="http://192.168.xxx.xxx/showing/789524/11" title="Click here to view details." target="_blank">view details </a>
> 10 bytes (41074 bytes) -- </td></tr>
> 40 bytes (41114 bytes) -- <tr><td class=seperator>Tue, 08 Mar</td>
> 27 bytes (41141 bytes) -- <td class=links>&nbsp;</td>
> 14:30:33-FAILURE WHEN CALLING SENDMAIL FOR FIRST RECIPIENT >>error writing "sock15": connection timed out<<
> 
> Looks like the error occured part way through writing the data to the SMTP server.
> 
> Remember it did work fine when using the BT HomeHub router but not when using my WRT54GS with DD-WRT.


Sorry to bring up old thread again.

Yesterday changed my BT Openreach Infinity modem (fourth one I have had as they are not very reliable) and WRT54GS DD-WRT router to a single box Draytek2750 VDSL router.

And guess what.....dailymail works fine...something to with the DD-WRT networking code I assume.

I would highly recommend the Draytek2750 (apart form cost), worked with BT Infinity straight out the box. VPN link worked first time and has been connected for last 3 days. Wireless "n" coverage covers all my house, and public footpath out front and garden..hmmm must turn the wireless power down.. All my home network certainly appears nippier (Draytek has hardware NAT and TCP/IP filtering) than my previous BT Homehub and WRT54GS solutions.


----------



## unclemoosh

Does anyone have this working on 6.4a? I have had it working for years on 6.2 and had to upgrade recently in order to get my locals.

It errors out on the pool statement and other areas. I figured I'd ask the simple question before getting into the errors and troubleshooting I have done.

Thanks.


----------



## spitfires

In case you missed it on the other forum, here's a new version of dailymail-jazz

I wanted to fix some of the bugs (e.g. time remaining calculation was wrong, incorrect "cancel" reasons, endpad status sometimes wrong, cron jobs sometimes incorrect, etc) and ended up rewriting the whole thing. (The original suffered from the scourge of cut-n-paste code and was a minefield to try and see where to find bugs).

Does pretty much what it did before  but without the bugs 

Also included is a revised management module for TivoWebPlus 2.1. This allows much simpler configuration - just click on the "Quickstart Configuration" menu item to set all the key parameters - there should be no need to edit the configuration file for a basic setup, although if you do want to edit the config file you can do it direct in TWP (without needing Hackman module).

A key change is you no longer need to enter your e-mail address in base64 code - use plain text now. I've also entirely rewritten the e-mail sending routine so it's a lot more robust and efficient.

If you use the AltEPG e-mail service then configuration is even simpler - requiring no configuration at all(!) although you must use the enclosed default configuration file for this to work.

(Note: this works with either the AltEPG image or the original TiVo image.)

Installation
========

- Back-up your existing dailymail directory!

- Replace your existing dailymail_jazz and dailymail_jazz.tcl files with the five dailymail_jazz* files enclosed.

- Either add the following lines to your dailymail.cfg file or just replace your copy with the one attached (but you will of course lose your existing configuration if you do this).

## (2.1.6) Tivowebplus users : 
## Set the version of TivoWebPlus you are using.
set tivowebplusversion 2.1

## (3.8.5) Missing Cron List ?
## If you want to have a list of items which are missing from your list in 3.8.4
## if used then set this variable value to true, else false.
set cronlistmissing false

#### (2.2.6.4) Your username for AUTH LOGIN or PLAIN authentication :
#### Use this as a plain text alternative to username_base64
set username_ascii "anonymous"

#### (2.2.6.5) Your password for AUTH LOGIN or PLAIN authentication :
#### Use this as a plain text alternative to password_base64
set password_ascii "password"

If using plain-text username/password then you should delete the base64 ones in 2.2.6.1 and 2.2.6.2
set username_base64 "" 
set password_base64 ""

- Replace (or add) managedailymail.itcl into your "modules" sub-directory in your TivoWebPlus directory. (and restart TWP)

- If you don't have it already you will also need "images/question.gif" in your TivoWebPlus directory.

- (In case you are new to "dailymail" then you will also need dailymail.tcl and base64images).

(Tested only on UK Series 1 TiVo - should work on most early USA versions but untested)


----------



## spitfires

(attachment limit reached in last post)


----------



## mrtickle

spitfires said:


> In case you missed it on the other forum, here's a new version of dailymail-jazz


Many thanks for this and all you do.


----------



## unclemoosh

Still getting this error on 6.4a even with latest version of dailymail.



Code:


invalid command name "pool"
    while executing
"pool pool0 size"
    (file ".//dailymail_jazz.tcl" line 1)

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## TCM2007

Suggest you try over on the AltEPg orum. Only us ghosts here now...


----------



## spitfires

Check you are you running "dailymail_jazz" and _not _"dailymail_jazz.tcl"



unclemoosh said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> invalid command name "pool"
> 
> Any ideas?


Looks like your TiVo doesn't have the [pool] function. Try just commenting out that line (put a # in front of it) and see if the script will run without this checking of the pool size.


----------



## unclemoosh

spitfires said:


> Looks like your TiVo doesn't have the [pool] function. Try just commenting out that line (put a # in front of it) and see if the script will run without this checking of the pool size.


Tried that. It bombs later in the script. I guess I need to find the pool binary.

Thanks.


----------



## spitfires

I don't think 'pool' is a binary, I think it's a core tcl function in the kernel


----------

